#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-14
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> expect bots
<DBO> ping Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> jrib, it might be time to involve nalioth with him if he comes back
<DBO> *!*@adsl-224-20-*.asm.bellsouth.net   <---widening the net could help too
<jrib> *!*@72.152.29.228 before
<DBO> yeah he said he had different providers
<DBO> the DSL is going to by dynamic
<DBO> bellsouth is the DSL provider
<DBO> hehe... oh it also says adsl at the front =P  *facedesks*
<jrib> heh ok, I'm not going to follow the ip's
<jrib> if you go by names, I could help next time :)
<DBO> hrm?
<DBO> oh I just go by the order they drop
<DBO> if you want to help just say you are going to start from the top or the bottom
<DBO> and Ill meet you in the middle =P
<jrib> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hou5ton> I am supposed to ask to be tested for something .... I changed the server to 8001 ???
<nalioth> DBO: say what?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> I got it
<nalioth> hou5ton: join #moderation, please
<nalioth> or don't
<DBO> hou5ton, please join #DBO
<hou5ton> geeez .... which is it?
<DBO> mine
<DBO> I taken care of
<DBO> nalioth, we had a ban evader earlier
<nalioth> DBO: ok, and?
<DBO> not sure you can do much though, he has a dynamic IP but his knowingly doing it
<DBO> ...nothing I guess
<nalioth> oh i can do something about it
<nalioth> what is the nick?
<DBO> erm
* DBO goes to check logs
<DBO> grepping 3 years of logs takes time
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<DBO> SnapLin
<nalioth> dbo, go ahead and set it for 72.152.29.*
<nalioth> there is nobody on freenode with that IP now
<DBO> thats his cable IP actually, I doubt that will really change
<DBO> the adsl one is what he is using to ban evade
<DBO> since the IP resets everytime he reconnects
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> i don't have a full hostmask on that
<DBO>  *!*@adsl-224-20-*.asm.bellsouth.net
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth
<DBO> erm
<DBO> was what I was going to set it too
<DBO> the matching ban in #ubuntu is the full hostmask
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
* DBO waves at Hobbsee 
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i'm glad to see you survived Spain  :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: indeed :)
<Hobbsee> hi DBO
<nalioth> DBO: get me a full hostmask please
<DBO> n=snap@adsl-224-20-70.asm.bellsouth.net
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<DBO> someone got all of you huh?
<nalioth> DBO: see PM ?
<Amaranth> they were busy doing super s3krit staff things and needed to get away from the unwashed masses for a bit
<DBO> nalioth, nope
<nalioth> dbo, if you can see this, i'll be around later
<DBO> ok
<DBO> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> DBO: did you respond to my (nalioths) pm ?
<DBO> no, I never got them
<DBO> but I did get some from johndarkhorse
* tonyyarusso thinks this a very odd conversation
<nalioth> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Thatguy_> I'm having some trouble joining #ubuntu, but I can't figure out how to change my port
<DBO> Thatguy_,
<DBO> what client are you using for IRC?
<Thatguy_> ChatZliia
<Thatguy_> ChatZilla
<Thatguy_> srry
<DBO> mmmm dont know how chatzilla works...
<DBO> how do you normally connect?
<Thatguy_> I go "/server irc.freenode.net" and then "/j #ubuntu"
<stdin> if he was still here I'd say to use "/server irc.freenode.net:8001"
<DBO> ooops
<DBO> I forgot about him
<DBO> was busy in other chans
<DBO> im going to unban him, I feel bad
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefg> hi, seems a couple of german kids chose #ubuntu for a troll-fest
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I had my finger on the trigger but waited for them to actually do something
<stefg> nicks involved : DJNutte, Schlampe, fleischpeitsche
<stefg> which are all very annoying nicks in german
<Myrtti> I've not seen fleishpeitsche to do anything incriminating yet
<stefg> ok... just saw them joining son after another, and already knew what the deal was about
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I saw him too, but I prefer not to kick people for just saying hi :-)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hi
* Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> *puss*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee wonders where elkbuntu is, if she got a flight back
<PriceChild> Hmm I remember the name DJNutte....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> PriceChild: one of your alter egos?
<PriceChild> I hope not...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I have just removed darkmatter from the access list in #ubuntuforums and banned him from the channel for a short while.
<GazzaK> he was a little rude
<GazzaK> sorry PriceChild for almost letting it continue
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seveas: miranda-the-spammer-fr was klined
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yay, it's Seveas
<SportChick> yay, it's Hobbsee
<Seveas> hey Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> :D
<Seveas> recovered from the flight?
<Hobbsee> how was your flight?
<Seveas> short :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: 36 hours of travel, 4 and a bit planes, 3 trains, 1 taxi, and 1 car.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nice
<PriceChild> wait... how do you have 4 and a bit planes?
<Hobbsee> carrier pidgeons went on strike, and wouldnt fly
<PriceChild> you can't exactly spend a few hours on one missing a wing
* Seveas sends Hobbsee some virtual hugs
<Hobbsee> ground power to the plane died - we eventually got power, and taxi'd out, but they decided not to take off, and we eventually went back to the airport
* Hobbsee sends Seveas some virtual hugs bakc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: have you killed anyone, yet?
<Seveas> nope
<Hobbsee> awww
<SportChick> Hobbsee: wow, crazy trip :)
<Hobbsee> SportChick: yep
<SportChick> welcome home
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> we had a 40 minute delay getting out of the airport and arrived 20 minutes late
<Hobbsee> fun
<Hobbsee> we had a 3 hours 15 min delay in singapore
<Hobbsee> the other flights got in early
<Hobbsee> most of htem
* PriceChild wonders what's going to happen with the IRC Council..
<PriceChild> gonna wait till the CC meeting after the one tomorrow?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ask Seveas
<Hobbsee> it'si not my problem anymore :)
<PriceChild> That's not the best mindset :P
<Pumpernickel> May I present the 'never was my problem' mindset as a possible candidate for 'best' title? ^^
<bbrazil> #ubuntu: 20:13  * blja slaps Morda22 around a bit with a used condom
<bbrazil> some people are weird
<mc44> bbrazil: bet you its a preset of some irc client
<PriceChild> here we go
<Hobbsee> laggy chanserv
<PriceChild> excuses :)
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you used !de too close together is why no output 2nd time
<PriceChild> hehe yeah noticed that afterwards thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw :)
<bbrazil> someone got snaplin?
<PriceChild> I feel like just banning the entire bellsouth...
<PriceChild> :P
* PriceChild wonders
<PriceChild> one more and i'll kick and see what happens...
<mc44> PriceChild: just ban america :)
<bbrazil> ompaul: nice
<PriceChild> mc44, job done
<ompaul> bbrazil,  :)
<mc44> hehe
<bbrazil> ompaul: but you should have redirected to -offtopic :)
<PriceChild> mc44, ah... life without users...
<ompaul> bbrazil, no
<ompaul> he can find his own way
<mc44> PriceChild: yeah just ban forward #ubuntu ro ##windows :)
<bbrazil> fish, barrel, shooting
<ompaul> mc44, we are not that cruel to windows users we would like them to use ubuntu / gnewsense or some such one day
<mc44> :)
<PriceChild> snaplin's back...
<PriceChild> eventually...
<LjL> next time, he's back in here
<ompaul> grin
<mc44> perhaps a bit over the top ompaul :)
<ompaul> mc44, death on a stick
<ompaul> vampires and crosses
* popey moos quietly in the corner
<PriceChild> quack
<ompaul>  ____________________________________
<ompaul> / popey loves to blog about jono and \
<ompaul> \ ducks                              /
<ompaul>  ------------------------------------
<ompaul>         \   ^__^
<ompaul>          \  (oo)\_______
<ompaul>             (__)\       )\/\
<ompaul>                 ||----w |
<ompaul>                 ||     ||
<ompaul> the cow never lies!
<apokryphos> the truth all comes out
<ompaul> popey, so was your trip home uneventful
<ompaul> popey, I went to go to lunch today and missed the salads - so I forked out an arm and a leg for a nice one
<popey> hehehe
<popey> i have the plague :(
<popey> been in bed all day yesterday and today
<popey> you still out there ompaul ?
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> popey, ^^
<ompaul> ubuntu plague .. did you file a bug?
<ompaul> ubugflu the ubuntu bug - you may share this bug legally
<ompaul> ec
<ompaul> etc
<popey> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/496835232/
<ompaul> Im very visible in that :)
<ompaul> popey, you made rob savoy look like a cartoon character :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> popey, got the other one?
<ompaul> sladen hahaha
<ubotu> Enverex called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is rearing up again i think...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-15
<SportChick> Seveas: you still here?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  how could I ask for a cloak for a lug
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  nevermind looking into http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<nalioth> effie_jayx: that is the path to cloakdom  :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, nj786 said: uboto, this is making no sense
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, crimsun said: no, fuse is You can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_mre|666> god
<_mre|666> you guys are a bunch of nazis
<LjL> that's not the way to start the conversation, though
<_mre|666> you all sold out to Michael Dell
<_mre|666> no wonder ppl hate you all
<cables> LjL, why didn't you let RawSewage keep his nick?
<LjL> i didn't let anybody keep or not keep anything, actually
<effie_jayx> gee talks a saint _mre|666 <-----
<cables> LjL, ok... some of the ops were bugging him about his nick before
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, concept10 said: ubotu, concept10 is an elite war veteran, linux advocate and zsh-lover.  Please make sure you salute or say hello when he comes around.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DBO> feeling better today nalioth?
<LjL> guess not
<DBO> oh well
<SportChick> he'll brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DBO> btw, did the DDOS patter out already?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> DDOS? you mean the bots?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> lethu called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> idiots
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> you think?
<stdin> in #ubuntu, what do you think? :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-in, baks17 said: !HereBeDragon is an insignificant dragon
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-in, techno_freak said: !Python is an extensive object-oriented programming language with extensive standard libraries, and is easy to learn and use
<Madpilot> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> hmm. a variant might be worth plugging in, given how popular python is with Ubuntu
<Myrtti> true
<Seveas> SportChick, ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ping Seveas
<Seveas> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> wondering what was happenning about the council? guess we're gonna have it ready by the meeting after next?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> well, yeah, in two weeks time it'll be ready (misread your words)
<Seveas> will have to poke people first
<PriceChild> sounds good :)
<PriceChild> which people?
<Seveas> 'jury'
<PriceChild> aha yes
* PriceChild groans at a strange attraction in new zealand sending him emails every month
<Seveas> ajmitch?
<Seveas> :p
<PriceChild> I visited it once and I _never_ gave them my email address... They must just be psychic
<Madpilot> I set up a new email address a few weeks ago, haven't used it except for a few test emails and only given it to 2 or 3 people - collected my 1st spam today...
<Madpilot> :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I don't particularly like the !windows
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Seveas> it's been like that for ages...
<Myrtti> nearest mental health institute? isn't that a bit harsh? people do need to use it for some apps, or are forced to
<DBO> well thats why theres an options
<DBO> s/s$//
* popey agrees it isn't exactly friendly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> whoa Hobbsee blogged :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: indeed!
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<popey> chaps!
<popey> if i want an #ubuntu-foobarbaz channel - do I have to do anything funky?
<PriceChild> join it and /msg chanserv register #ubuntu-foobarbaz ?
<popey> ahh, cool
<popey> thought there might be some magic I need to talk to you lot about
<Hobbsee> it needs to follow the coc
<PriceChild> Nope. As long as people play nice in channels with ubuntu in we don't have any problem with it afaik
<popey> brill
<popey> oh and one more thing
<popey> get a haircut!
<popey> :)
<PriceChild> How mean!
<PriceChild> Although I have needed a haircut for some time...
* elkbuntu wonders if stefg is trying to troll in -offtopic
* PriceChild lokos
<mc44> he just complains about everything
<elkbuntu> mc44, that doesnt make it any less trollish
<mc44> sure, just saying :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<LjL> ...
<PriceChild> LjL, we're having a HUGE spam attack on forums... just alerting any mods on irc
<PriceChild> easiest way
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> popey, ubugflu hit me this afternoon but looks like it will be short lived - I am feeling a lot better now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, crossout said: ubotu: well it is done, it works with the mother board card but it wont switch to the audigy
<Daviey> hmm... shouldn't ubotu know what !unix is? :s
<Hobbsee> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> perhaps, but no one has added it
<Daviey> Hobbsee, ta
<Daviey> Hobbsee, thanks for volunteering to add it <grin>
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i did no such thing.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> Hobbsee, would you mind... Some of us aren't trusted :)
<Hobbsee> Daviey: that doesnt mean they cant propose factoids
<Hobbsee> hiya Seveaz
<Daviey> Hobbsee, what's the syntax?
<PriceChild> Daviey, I didn't mean it like that you meanie! :)
<Hobbsee> Daviey: !foo is <reply> bar, or !foo is bar
<Daviey> PriceChild, to quote "I'm trusted, your not na na na"
<Daviey> :)
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, Daviey said: !unix is <reply> UNIX is the original proprietary operating system that GNU/Linux is based upon.
<Daviey> tell-tale
<ompaul> %logon
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> ompaul
<ompaul> !unix is the proprietary operating system that was supposed to be posix complient, just like GNU/Llinux
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
* ompaul larts Daviey 
<tsmithe> Llinux?
<ompaul> ohhhhh
<ompaul> !unix is the proprietary operating system that was supposed to be posix complient, just like GNU/Linux
<ubotu> But unix already means something else!
<ompaul> !no unix is <reply> the proprietary operating system that was supposed to be posix complient, just like GNU/Linux
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Daviey> "was supposed to be..."  bit harsh?
<bbrazil> huh? Posix came from UNIX, not the other way round
<Daviey> Exactle-mundo
<Daviey> "<reply> UNIX is the original proprietary operating system that GNU/Linux is based upon."  ftw
<Burgundavia> linux is not based on unix
<Burgundavia> it is inspired by and uses the POSIX standard
<ompaul> exactly the point it I was making but there has to be a way to say both a little better
<ompaul> somewhere between me and bbrazil
<ompaul> but I can't find words for it
<ompaul> corey its all yours ;-)
<Burgundavia> about to head to bed
<ompaul> okay
<bbrazil> Burgundavia: linux does not use the POSIX standard - that's mostly in libc
<bbrazil> but it does affect the design
<ompaul> bbrazil, so how about this
<Burgundavia> cya
<ompaul> unix the proprietary operating system that spawned the posix standard which was what libc was based on which GNU/Linux is build from
<ompaul> bbrazil, ^^ is that one better?
<Seveaz> ompaul, plase give `23meg an ubuntu cloak
<Daviey> and me?
<Daviey> i fancy a ubuntu cloak
<bbrazil> ompaul: not really, it's too wordy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay my last try for today
<Seveaz> ompaul, Daviey can have a cloak as well :)
<Daviey> "Unix is the proprietary operating system that inspired the POSIX standard that GNU/Linux is based upon"
<Daviey> Seveaz, I take a 'Large'
<Daviey> Preferably in blue :)
<ompaul> ehhh don't think we have that size or colour
<Daviey> black or black eh?
<Pumpernickel> Any color you want, really.  So long as it's black.
<Daviey> lets see if it fits
<Daviey> ...seems not
<Seveas> Daviey, poke ompaul :)
<ompaul> ahh
<Daviey> ompaul, poke
<ompaul> sorry you were serious
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Daviey> ompaul, thank you
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> was struggling with the other - many exception rules
<Daviey> exception rules?
<ompaul> where the rule is X then you have to make an exception cos X don't work in Y use case
<Daviey> Was that because i had a unaffiliated rule before?
<ompaul> no I was struggling with other stuff you were plain sailing
<ubotu> In ubotu, jhutchins_lt said: no beryl is <reply> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> "spanish" people in #ubuntu...
<jrib> PriceChild: is your irc client possessed?
<PriceChild> I typed a mute on deccawhatsit because of the pasting... he stopped and i forgot to clear the line... so when i replied to the next guy about port for ssh it did the mute anyway :(
<PriceChild> I don't think he noticed though :P
<PriceChild> * IntuitiveNipple has quit ("The only intuitive interface is the nipple; everything else is learned.")
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> BAH
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Ju> Hi !
<Ju> I've been accepted as a Ubuntu member 'long' time ago, and never asked for a ubuntu cloak, is it still possible ?
<Ju> My lp account https://launchpad.net/~jrottenberg
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Ju, he's probably sleeping but will hopefully read the backlog when he wakes up. He's the only one that can approve the cloaks for the time being sorry.
<Ju> oh, no big deal :-) I can wait. no rush here
<Tm_T> no, you can't wait, you have big need to wake up Seveas and poke him with pointy stick
* Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
* PriceChild wonders what's with that last link?
<PriceChild> I guess its a page that's been removed from help. ....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<cables> Is anyone here watching Punkunity in #ubuntu?
<Punkunity> llo
<nalioth> hi
<Punkunity> i have aproblem
<Punkunity> I think I am muted in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Punkunity> and i have no Idea why
<nalioth> Punkunity: the ban is lifted
<Punkunity> but it happened like a week ago, and now i registered my nick(i didnt know I had to) and still I cannot talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Punkunity> ty sir
<Punkunity> do u know why i was banned nalioth ???
<nalioth> i do not
<Punkunity> hmm...
<nalioth> there is /msg ubotu coc and /msg ubotu guidelines if you want to brush up
<Punkunity> brush up on what?
<nalioth> why you may have been quieted
<Punkunity> so
<Punkunity> how do I quiet someone??
<Punkunity> nalioth, it still says I am banned?? do i have to restart my client program??
<Punkunity> <Punkunity> hello
<Punkunity> * #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel
<Punkunity> nalioth, ???
<Punkunity> n
<nalioth> Punkunity: are you watching in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Vorian> nalioth, can you cloak a newly ordained ubuntu member?
<Vorian> and hello :)
<nalioth> Vorian: depends
<Vorian> he just was approved today
<Vorian> https://launchpad.net/~boredandblogging
<tonyyarusso> ah, cool
<Vorian> yep, totally deserved it :)
<nalioth> am i stuck in a cave? i've never heard of him
<tonyyarusso> Does UWN work a lot
<Vorian> he's a LoCo / Marketing fantizmo
<Vorian> and yes, you are stuck in a cave.
* Vorian ducks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<beuno> nalioth: he's been doing most of the UWN itself for a month now
* beuno just realized he is 30min late to the conversation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> evening all.
<tonyyarusso> hey
<Madpilot> any Official Word on our new IRC council? Apparently something was decided upon at the Ubuntu Drinking Session, but the only mention is in jono's long blogpost...
<tonyyarusso> No idea
<nalioth> nothing mentioned yet (i've been asking)
<Madpilot> presumably the mad Dutchman will have the Official Word first
<Myrtti> have I recently said that I love all of you guys?
<tonyyarusso> Maybe, but you can say it again :)
<Myrtti> I love all of you guys!
<tonyyarusso> speaking of the Mad Dutchman - Seveas, what's "meerendonk" mean?
<Myrtti> it's nice to be employed because of Ubuntu
<elkbuntu_> Myrtti, where are you employed?
<Myrtti> Finnish Centre for Open Source Solutions
<Myrtti> kinda like FLUG for companies
<elkbuntu_> cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> munh.
<mneptok> i feel like someone kicked me as i slept.
<maxamillion> mneptok: that's never good
<mneptok> maxamillion: crossed 7 time zones. it happens. :)
<maxamillion> ouch
<Burgundavia> mneptok: were you at UDS?
<mneptok> Burgundavia: nope.
<Burgundavia> didn't think so
<mneptok> Burgundavia: i'm in .ro for 2 weeks. so UDS would have been tough.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<mneptok> Etienne and Fabian repesented support this time
<mneptok> +r
<Madpilot> mneptok, you have competition in the "terrifying photograph" category: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499351468/in/set-72157600219769319/
<Burgundavia> right, went drinking with them
<popey> hehe
<popey> nice pic
<mneptok> i wish i was better at Photoshopping semen stains.
<Madpilot> @lart mneptok
* ubotu forces mneptok to use perl for 3 weeks
<mneptok> s/3\ weeks/3\ more\ weeks/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Pici said: !g15 is <reply> For help on configuring your Logitech G15 keyboard, plase see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Pici said: !g15 is <reply> For help on configuring your Logitech G15 keyboard, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !logitechg15 and !g15tools should probably point to that too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, one troll vote for him ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah im getting that
<gnomefreak> he beat me to it :(
<elkbuntu> he'll be back elsewhere, just wait
<gnomefreak> im sure of it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, did you get that message earlier from someone asking for a cloak?
<Seveas> PriceChild, depends on who
<Seveas> a few people askd
* PriceChild checks logs
<nalioth> PriceChild: he got it
<PriceChild> Ok cool :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, dj said: ubotu: where is "Copy Rendering" in the beryl manager?
<gnomefreak> .win 15
<PriceChild> .win 16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> .win inf
<PriceChild> you win :(
<Amaranth> .win NaN
<tonyyarusso> .lose at_window_switching
<joejaxx> . anything looks like you are controlling a botnet :P
<tonyyarusso> .flood joejaxx
<joejaxx> lol
* joejaxx gets attacked by 10,000 ubotus
<tonyyarusso> muahaha
<tonyyarusso> (good thing the code's on LP!)
<joejaxx> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Heads up in #ubuntu
<ompaul> get your +r ready
* Pici wonders what is going on
<Pici> Probably something I cant see with joins/parts/nicks hidden
<PriceChild> haha :)
* Hobbsee cant see anything, yet
<PriceChild> I remember the nick BigToe...
<PriceChild> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> %btlogin
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: @btlogin
<PriceChild> ss % works as well :)
<Hobbsee> ahh, so it does
<Hobbsee> last time i tried, it didnt.  or something
<PriceChild> The guy isn't on the bt though... I could have sworn he was
* PriceChild checks logs
* PriceChild gives him a warning
<PriceChild> grr
<mc44> pretty rubbish wrong advice anyway :)
<PriceChild> Could have at least made it plausible...
<PriceChild> "how do i install this library?" - "reboot"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mitsuhiko> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<mitsuhiko> ups
<mitsuhiko> Seveas: *grrr* :)
<Seveas> HAH :)
* PriceChild wonders what is going on.
<mc44> Looks like Seveas being evil, nothing to see here :)
<ompaul> ya
<Seveas> no, mitsuhiko actually needed a staffer
* ompaul wonders what happened that we called called
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> well it appears there is one
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> now go and do your duty ;)
<ompaul> mitsuhiko, sup?
<mc44> Seveas: gosh I am sorry, I didnt mean to insinuate you were evil on occasion :P
<ompaul> sir YES SIR
<mitsuhiko> :D
<ompaul> mc44, cos that would be inconsistant with the truth
<ompaul> mitsuhiko, sup?
<Seveas> mitsuhiko, ompaul is a staffer :)
<ompaul> you know the guy with the inability to reboot his laptop to make the projector work
<mitsuhiko> Seveas: well. the most interesting aspect of the whole misapprehension is that i never needed someone :)
<mitsuhiko> that was yann2
<ompaul> so what does yann2 want
<Seveas> err,right
<mitsuhiko> ompaul: expect a query
<ompaul> ohh no, not a query
<mitsuhiko> :)
<ompaul> your chief weapons are queries etc
<ompaul> Seveas, ping
<ompaul> pm dude
<d2dchat> hey i fixed it
<d2dchat> please let me rejoin
<d2dchat> any ops here?
<ompaul> d2dchat, join me in ##ompaul
<ompaul> for testing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ompaul, if you don't mind bing useful, please cloak Ju
<Ju> thx Seveas
<ompaul> Ju, remember to auth whenyou join the network
<ompaul> to make it work
<Ju> I always do, more than once (I use bip) and auth with each client
<ompaul> okay thats done I am out of there
<Ju> thx
<PriceChild> nalioth, you said that guy already got his cloak! :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> PriceChild: no, i said the dutchman KNEW about the request
<PriceChild> ahh ok :)
<PriceChild> hehe... "the dutchman"
<Hobbsee> the mad dutchman, yes
<mc44> not the flying dutchman?
<PriceChild> I wonder if he has that on hilight... and if not then he should
<PriceChild> mc44, he was for a few hours before and after UDS
<tonyyarusso> mc44: You're thinking of the flying nun ;P
<mc44> the flying dutchnun? :)
<PriceChild> Hello pradalover, can we help you?
<pradalover> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my computer..I have two hard drives one 80 g for windows xp and another 120 g for linux ...I am currently running Ubuntu off of my cd and its asking me to partition.....how do i do this
<nalioth> pradalover: join #ubuntu please
<pradalover> why did i have a feeling that would happen
<Hobbsee> because you know that this is not a support channel.
<pradalover> the Ubuntu channel is full of teenage brats
<nalioth> pradalover: because you know you're asking in the wrong place?
<pradalover> that won't help
<nalioth> pradalover: then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mc44> which is also not a support channel :P
<pradalover> Is it really that hard to offer up some advice..I mean GIVE ME A BREAK
<nalioth> no, but #ubuntu-offtopic does offer support
<mc44> suggesting the people who would help you are teenage brats does not help your cause
<LjL> pradalover: head to usenet for some anarchy. here it's IRC, we're only half anarchic, and you've got to use #ubuntu for support
<pradalover> i wanna scream and cry
<Hobbsee> it surprises me that you know about the varying ubuntu channels, but not how to partition, though
<Hobbsee> "follow the instructions in the installer" is usually good advice
<pradalover> i am an enigma to most
<pradalover> thats because someone showed me
<pradalover> once i am shown how to ...i usually don't forget
<pradalover> but it takes days upon days to get someone to actually show me how
<pradalover> make sense
<nzk> Could I *please* get unbanned from Ubuntu? I have serious problems with my installation and its a horrible inconvenience to be banned.
<pradalover> if my friend could remote to me he would help....but oh no ! something is wrong with my remote access too
<pradalover> thus is one HUGE reason why women don't use linux
<Hobbsee> nzk: you'd have to wait for Seveas
<nzk> ...fine
<nalioth> !patience > pradalover
<Hobbsee> pradalover: you cant pull the women line here...
<LjL> pradalover, i'm still not seeing you in any real Ubuntu channel. this channel is an administrative channel *only*, so you're not going to get any support here. join #ubuntu, or if you don't like the people there, find your way someplace you like
<Hobbsee> pradalover: women have nothing to do with getting support, or not.
<pradalover> Yes it does
<gnomefreak> how?
<pradalover> oh yes it does
<Hobbsee> uh...
* Hobbsee hasnt found that
<pradalover> I see it all the time
<Hobbsee> besides, you dont have your real name, or anything, set to anything suggesting that you'd be a women
<Hobbsee> hence you're rather genderless, in trying to get help.
<pradalover> for some reason i think you men look at linux as a type of football enviroment or poker game
* gnomefreak waits for it
* Hobbsee wishes people would use a /whois before looking like a fool.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> besides, girls dont exist on the interweb.
<mc44> fact
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, they do if they have photos?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no.  the men are men, the women are men, and the little girls are FBI agents.
<PriceChild> :)
<Hobbsee> pradalover: i'll have to say that it's an offense for you to call me a man, without you doing your research.  whcih then drops your credibility.
<pradalover> are you a girl hobbsee
<LjL> ask the FBI
<Hobbsee> pradalover: no.  i keep my information in my /whois just for kicks.
<Seveas> she sure hugs like a girl
<Hobbsee> Seveas: define a girl-like-hug?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, something a heterosexual man-like person will exprience as pleasant
<Hobbsee> Seveas: right
<pradalover> well i am not getting any help. Just lectured as usual.....weird
<pradalover> gtg
<Seveas> bye
<mc44> ..weird
<Hobbsee> dont come back...
<Hobbsee> seriously....
<Hobbsee> [07:56]  <Hobbsee> people, if you're going to pull the line of "i cant get support because i'm a women, you men all think that linux is a type of football enviroment or poker game..." or whatever, please do your research first, that the immediate people you're taking to *arent female*.  kthxbye.
<Hobbsee> you're only *ever* allowed to pull the "females get it harder" line when they actually do - else it'd get used all the time.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, we all know you secretly want to be a man anyway
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh
* Seveas now has to run VERY HARD
* Hobbsee gives Seveas a swift kick
<Seveas> *ouch*
<mc44> Hobbsee: and Seveas always wanted to be a girl :)
<PriceChild> vicious
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> of course, yes
<PriceChild> with ponies
<Hobbsee> no, Seveas just liked two girls hanging off him in the airport
<mc44> hehe
<Seveas> @pony mc44
<Seveas> Hobbsee, that was indeed quite pleasurable :)
<mc44> !ping
<PriceChild> Have I missed a story here?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i think it was for all of us :P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: just elkbuntu and i in a cuddly mood - and Seveas being there
<ubotu> No mc44 can't have a pony, Seveas!
<ubotu> pong
<Seveas> lagbotu
<Seveas> omfg.... stupid thing on the news: police in a town in NL are handing out chocolate at the end of 'nights out' to keep people calm...
<Hobbsee> haha
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> That can only work.
<Seveas> it works on chocaholics maybe
<mc44> Chocolate liqueurs I hope
<PriceChild> oh come on if someone offers you chocolate you're gonna be nice to them :)
<vorian> hi Seveas, can you give approval for boredandblogging to get a cloak? (meberized yesterday)
<PriceChild> and everyone likes chocolate
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mmm...chocolate
<Seveas> vorian, that's been approved hours ago :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, chocolate is nice
* vorian is slow Seveas, as you well know :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: did you deal with nz_k yet.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, loooooooong ago
<Seveas> (as in: months)
<mc44> Seveas: hes back -->
<gnomefreak> he wanted you today
<Seveas> don't want to touch him with a 10-foot pole now
<gnomefreak> like 30 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> he's still in #ubuntu+1 though
<Seveas> and in here :)
* gnomefreak remembers the nick but damned if i can remember why
<Seveas> gnomefreak, try the bantracker
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Seveas> @btlogout gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oops
<LjL> so evil
<Seveas> so fake :)
<gnomefreak> whats with the certs
<Seveas> gnomefreak, btw, check your invites
<Seveas> gnomefreak, certs, schmerts
<Seveas> need to fix that
<Seveas> actually, someone needs to do HTTP 1.2 and include STARTTLS
<AfterDeath> I've heard there will be a flood in #ubuntu tonight, so keep an eye out; pm me if you've got questions
<Seveas> he's probably the one planning the flood
<Hobbsee> i'd bet on it, yes
<Hobbsee> is that a klinable offense?
<mc44> he has troll in his cloak :)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: is what a klineable offense?
<Seveas> nalioth, being Australian
<Hobbsee> depends if he's actually creating the flood
<Hobbsee> or a part of it
* Hobbsee kicks Seveas again
<Seveas> ki{c,n}ky!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: No kinky for you.
<Seveas> you think :)
<Hobbsee> i know.
<Seveas> it's almost bedtime here
<Hobbsee> at least not on irc for you.
<Seveas> true
<Seveas> but IRL it's better
<Hobbsee> well, duh
<LjL> Seveas: you mean like being tied by CAT5 cables while trying to find out where the network outage is precisely?
<Seveas> LjL, I prefer powercables. Stronger :)
<Seveas> and network outages are usually quick tofind. Look for the axe somewhere in a router where itshould not be :)
* mc44 turns off the halon
<Seveas> halon, nice
<LjL> Seveas: you should "trapped in a train door" too, it's fun
<mc44> haha
<LjL> s/should/should try/
<Seveas> We have a sign on our sysadmin office saying: "If the helpdesk thinks your question is stupid, we will set you on fire"
<Seveas> No halon there.
<Hobbsee> hahahhaha
* Hobbsee likes
<PriceChild> i want one of those signs
<Seveas> We had to remove it though when there were stockholders visiting
<Hobbsee> haha
<LjL> Seveas: you don't have a sign "If you pass on stupid questions to us, we set you on fire" for the helpdesk?
<Seveas> (dunno if stockholders is proper english though, I mean people who own large parts of the company)
<mc44> thats right
<PriceChild> yeah stockholders is good
<Seveas> LjL, helpdesk and sysadmin are pretty much the same dept.
<Seveas> we do both
<LjL> eek, *that*'s kinky :P
<Seveas> hehe
<Hobbsee> you sad people...
<Seveas> it's not that bad
<mc44> :D
* Hobbsee mutters about people with one track minds.
<Seveas> it's a good thing to talk to some nice people from time to time instad of servers
<PriceChild> here we go
<Hobbsee> we're not nice.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, the average male has 2 things on his mind: left boob and right boob. Fortunately the men in here are a bit more civil
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seveas> I'd say left core and right core
<Seveas> and a sexy 2 gig of ram
<mc44> rawr
<Hobbsee> nalioth: @bas7-montrealak-1088776071.dsl.bell.ca would be a problem IP, assuming you've not already seen it
<Seveas> mc44, you should see my imap server :)
<mc44> Seveas: you can show it to me anytime :P
<Seveas> or the hot netapp with several dozen TB of space
<nalioth> picking on the canadians again, Hobbsee ?  :P
<Hobbsee> nalioth: :P
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i'm assuming you're joking, adn that you've already seen #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I wonder why they only join/parted....
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: a warning.
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<Hobbsee> i'd guess
<nalioth> Hobbsee: klined
<Hobbsee> nalioth: great
<Hobbsee> Seveas: this one?  http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/sirbartonslady/?action=view&current=helpdeskwarning.png
<Seveas> probably futile though, they tend to have lots of hosts
<nalioth> not guaranteeing anything, Hobbsee but still
<Hobbsee> nalioth: of course
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-17
<Seveas> Hobbsee, that one indeed :)
<nalioth> looks like we're having a bot swarm atm
<PriceChild> heads up again!
<PriceChild> bigprick
<PriceChild> ah it said "fumble" not "rumble"
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ask him if he unmounted it before taking USB stick out. if i speak in there atm i will be pinged all night long :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> grrr BigToe is back...
* PriceChild wonders why he didn't ban him.
<effie_jayx> lol
<stefg> PriceChild was really quick on the last paste in #ubuntu ;-)... won#t it be possible to establish a script that automutes (and gives a link to pastebin) a nick when 4 consecutive lines of the same nick go to the channel. i think this would be sufficient to identify a paste
<PriceChild> bots with ops are bad
<PriceChild> especially in channels with a userlist as big as #ubuntu...
<stefg> might be not ubotu.. separate guard-bot
<nalioth> stefg: accidental pastes aren't a big problem
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<nalioth> it's the disruptive pastes we don't like
<stefg> hehe
<stefg> just an idea which would discourage /any/ flooding in a heavy traffic channel like #ubuntu
<PriceChild> its not a matter of discouraging... people that do this don't realise they shouldn't
<PriceChild> They realise they shouldn't the first time and hopefully don't do it again :)
<stefg> PriceChild: automatic clue bat :-)
<stefg> ooops, this didn't work... what did i wrong?... ahhh, there's the hint
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stefg> would help against intended flood attacks two... 4 lines, get muted.... people will adapt quickly to that
<stefg> s /two/too
<nalioth> stefg: the above disruptive example can be made into a script
<nalioth> but accidental / ignorant flooding can be corrected via catalysis
<PriceChild> hmm gentoo_user...
* SportChick disrupts nalioth 
<gnomefreak> did we decide envy sucks and take it out of ubotu?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: people who use envy wont be able to dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> with the upgrader tool.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Hobbsee> (oh what a tragedy)
* SportChick fishslaps Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya SportChick
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ditto automatix.
<SportChick> hiya Hobbsee :)
<SportChick> had an ubuntu question on #freenode just now if anyone wants to take a shot at helping the guy
<gnomefreak> automatix blows chunks
<Hobbsee> kline [10:33]  [Whois]  n00b3r is n=Blair@c-67-164-52-108.hsd1.ca.comcast.net (Blair)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ^
<SportChick> Hobbsee: nalioth don't
<gnomefreak> oh he was klined?
<SportChick> I spoke to him, and he said sorry
<gnomefreak> i just banned him
<SportChick> he said he won't again
<SportChick> however, if he *does* do it again, we'll kline
<Hobbsee> SportChick: *raises eyebrows*
<Hobbsee> what on earth did he think he was going to acheive?
<SportChick> Hobbsee: catalysing ;)
<gnomefreak> those are hard to type without knowing what they do
<SportChick> Hobbsee: no idea
<gnomefreak> he screwed it up too or it lost its affect
<sayers> Hello. Has the DCCbug been fixed?
<Hobbsee> in your router?
<sayers> I guess it didnt work.
<sayers> Could the test be conducted again please.
<jrib> sayers: sure, join #jrib
<jrib> sayers: ok, you're all set.  You can rejoin #ubuntu now.  Thanks for your patience
<sayers> Ah thanks
<nj786> when can i get tested?
<nj786> may i get tested right now?
<Vorian> nj786, when an op has time they will let you know.
<nj786> vorian, op?
<Vorian> nope
<nj786> vorian, when will i know?
<Hobbsee> he's not fixed.
<Vorian> lol
<Hobbsee> nj786: you're not fixed.
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<nj786> hobbsee how do you know
<Hobbsee> nj786: because i just tested you
<nj786> hobbsee how did i get this bug?
<Hobbsee> didnt you see you just disconnected?
<nj786> yuh
<nj786> hobbsee, how did  iget this bug?
<Hobbsee> nj786: it's a bug in your router
<nj786> hobbsee  how do  ifix it?
<Hobbsee> nj786: it's a bug in your router
<nj786> i mean i follwoed the inturction on that linnk
<Hobbsee> connect to port 8001, like it says in that link
<nj786> hobbsee, i did
<Hobbsee> no, you didnt.
<Hobbsee> no, you didnt.
<nj786> hobbsee, why does it not work
<nj786> yesi  did
<nj786> i will show u a screenshot
<nj786> 1 sec
<Hobbsee> because you're not connected to port 8001.
<PriceChild> nj786, you will have to reconnect
<nj786> pricechild, what do you mean?
<nj786> hobbsee, give me 1 sec
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: he's having to reconnect anyway, iirc, because he's being thrown off the network each time.
<PriceChild> Yeah I'm tired and realised how stupid that was :P
<nj786> pricechild, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4plulgm
<nj786> hobbsee, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4plulgm
<nj786> hobsee?
<Hobbsee> nj786: give us a screenshot of the "edit" part?
<nj786> hobbsee, what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> there's an edit button there - what happens if you hit that?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, that is the edit part
<Hobbsee> what does it show?
<nj786> hit edit and screenshot the window that opens?
<Hobbsee> the edit of the server tab
<Hobbsee> yes
<nj786> as it when i hit edit>preferences ?
<nj786> or this server whic i am talkin to you guys?
<nj786> i mean chatting*
<Hobbsee> on the screenshot you've got, you've got an edit button on that front window.  hit that, and give us a screenshot again
<Hobbsee> i'm fairly sure it'll say 6667 in it
<nj786> hobbsee, that is the edit part
<nj786> hobbsee, the screenshoti gave you is the edit part
<Hobbsee> if that's the edit part, then why does the edit part have another edit button on it?
<nj786> u mean behind the text?
<Hobbsee> i mean the front-most window in that screenshot
<nj786> or the window where it says  ircfreenode?
<nj786> yes i know
<nj786> if i hit that hobbsee, it just highlights the text
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> dunno if he has to hit save or something.
<Hobbsee> because it's definetly not accepted
<Hobbsee> [11:10]  <Hobbsee> dunno if he has to hit save or something.
<Hobbsee> [11:10]  <Hobbsee> because it's definetly not accepted
<Hobbsee> after the /8001 is added
<nj786> hobbsee? what can  ido
<crdlb> nj786: have you restarted xchat-gnome?
<nj786> no
<Hobbsee> might be wise to try
<nj786> crdlb how do  i do that?
<nj786> irc>quit
<crdlb> yes
<nj786> and reconnect?
<crdlb> then open it again
<nj786> ok let me try it
<nj786> will it bring me back here
<nj786> or will it send me somwhere else?
<nj786> i am going to try restarting
<Hobbsee> twitch
<Hobbsee> please tell me that i misread, and he didnt ask how to restart a gui application.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Hobbsee> woo, now Jucato can deal with it!
<SportChick> Hobbsee: how do I restart a gui application?
<SportChick> :D
* Hobbsee smashes SportChick into a brick wall
<SportChick> *headdesk*
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! deal with what? O.o
<crdlb> what is he doing?
<Hobbsee> crdlb: NFI.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: exploit victim who just asked how to restart his client.  the client was xchat.
<nj786> hobbsee, i am still back here
<Jucato> oh...
<Hobbsee> someone beat me
<Hobbsee> but it's not fixed.
<PriceChild> nj786, still not fixed
<nj786> no priocechild
<nj786> i am getting worried
<nj786> pricechild, how do  fix this
<nj786> hobbsee?
<crdlb> nj786: click on the Freenode tab on the left
<crdlb> and scroll up
<crdlb> what port do you see?
<nj786> crdbl, where?
<nj786> crdbl, click where for freenode?
* PriceChild wonders about giving a sed command on .xchat2/servlist_.conf
<nj786> crdbl?
<nj786> crldb?
<crdlb> nj786: click freenode on the left
<crdlb> in the channel list
<nj786> crdlb where?
<nj786> edit>preferences?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> in the main window
<nj786> crdlb where is t
<crdlb> it says "FreeNode"
<nj786> it?
<nj786> i do not see freenode
<nj786> where is it
<nj786> bottom left?
<crdlb> oh
<crdlb> you're connecting to the "ubuntu server"
<nj786> ok look
<nj786> crdlb
<nj786> what do i do
<crdlb> which has a separate definition in the preferences
<nj786> run me through this
<nj786> what do i do?
<nalioth> crdlb: nj786: please join #ubuntu-classroom
<nj786> crdlb i am listening
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<SportChick> nalioth: you mean nj786
<SportChick> ?
<nalioth> SportChick: i used both nicks
<SportChick> oh, missed that sorry
<SportChick> *blush*
<nj786> where is the unbuntu classroom?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<nj786> crdlb?
<nj786> where is the ubuntu classroom?
<nalioth> nj786: type /j #ubuntu-classroom <enter>
<nj786> nalioth what do  ido in there?
<nalioth> nj786: well, crdlb should have joined you
<crdlb> somebody try it
<nj786> crdlb, i am still back
<nj786> nothing happpend
<PriceChild> nj please join #pricechild for a couple more tests :)
<PriceChild> seems good though
<Hobbsee> wow, it's fixed.
<nj786> am i fixed?
<nj786> HOBBSEE?
<PriceChild> Woo congratulations nj786, you may now join #ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> oh, he got it
<Hobbsee> nj786: yep, well done.
<nj786> PRAISE THE LORDDDDDDD
<PriceChild> hehe
<nj786> so is my system good now?
<PriceChild> Yeah you're all good
<Hobbsee> yep
<crdlb> who had the ingenious idea of making an "ubuntu server" entry?
<nj786> ok now those prblems wont occur of my desktop switching?
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<nj786> and by the way will this program ever occur again?
<nj786> problem**
<Hobbsee> for every machine you have connected to that router, this will happen, yes.
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt for that machine
<nj786> damnit
<nj786> lol
<nj786> i oonly connected 1
<nj786> hobbsee,  so the more computers  i connect the more chance of it happening?
<nj786> ok i had another question so all those problems  iwas facing will no dissapear in my dekstop
<Hobbsee> nj786: no - but seeing as your router is the problem, the connecting on a different port is a workaround, only for that machine
<nj786> for ex:, while i was switching dekstops my panel would dissapear?
<nj786> hobbsee, so this problem will occur again for my router?
<nj786> hobbsee, for this exact machine i am using?
<Hobbsee> not for that machine
<nj786> hobbsee, then?
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt see it again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hiya Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: it seems you're the brother of that crazy CC person.
<Madpilot> I am, yes. What's he doing now?
<Madpilot> aside from getting pissed in Spain after the rest of you have left?
<Hobbsee> nothing
<Hobbsee> we just got lots of fun calling him weasel boy, and such, and teasing him
<Hobbsee> hehe, i never got to see that
<Madpilot> Good. Like I said, he enjoys being callled weaselboy.
<Madpilot> although he's likely to want to hurt me when he gets home for telling you all that nickname :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> Haha I remember the first time someone called him that at UDS...
<Hobbsee> and the planet meeting.  haha
<nzk> Is Seaves here yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, RagingBull said: ubotu: what is the diff between sudo su - and sudo -i
<SportChick> Seveas: hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> highvoltage, why did you have to not record my talk at the ubucon? i cant find a vid of it anywhere :(
<highvoltage> elkbuntu, I am terribly sorry :(
* elkbuntu cries on highvoltage's shoulder
<highvoltage> I wish I didn't leave earlier, would rather have seen your talj
<highvoltage> *talk
* highvoltage i not that good at IRC'ing from phone
<elkbuntu> i'm almost certain there were at least 2 video cameras there, yours included, but the problem so far is communicating with the -es and guadalinex people
<highvoltage> aaah
<highvoltage> have you tried posting to the sevilla uds list?
<elkbuntu> hmm... good idea. we have not nuked that yet
<highvoltage> perhaps there would be someone on #ubuntu-es that would also be willing to help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jrib> looks like a netsplit sent some people into -unregged earlier
<elkbuntu> jrib, +J at work i believe
<jrib> yeah
<elkbuntu> so long as they really are unregged/unidentified, it doesnt matter
<elkbuntu> (much)
<jrib> there were a couple that were identified
<elkbuntu> they might not have been when they joined?
<elkbuntu> s/joined/rejoined/
<jrib> possibly
<gnomefreak> irssi is bad about that it seems to join before all user modes are set
<jrib> does +J distinguish between identified and unidentified?
<gnomefreak> shouldnt
<jrib> right
<gnomefreak> it should just restrict joining to a limit withint a set time period
<gnomefreak> afaik
<gnomefreak> is there a holiday in UK today?
<Daviey> nope
<gnomefreak> it was a netherland holiday it seems
<gnomefreak> Ascension Day
<elkbuntu> oh maaaan. aoirthoir moron still hanging in -women :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: he isnt gonna leave ther
<gnomefreak> e
<elkbuntu> i know
<gnomefreak> hes been there ever since the BS that day a month or so ago
<elkbuntu> i'm aware of that
<elkbuntu> someone needs to incite him somehow
<gnomefreak> incite as it get him to screw up?
<elkbuntu> of course. entrapment ftw
<gnomefreak> :)
<elkbuntu> of course, i do not advocate such behaviour...
<gnomefreak> hes still banned in -offtopic?
<elkbuntu> i just find it incredibly helpful ;)
<elkbuntu> i damn well hope so
<gnomefreak> does anyone ever talk to him in there? i havent seen taht yet
<pleia2> I think most people just ignore him now, so not to get him "started"
* pleia2 is just not sure how to deal with these "borderline" cases
<pleia2> I spoke to him after he was being a bit annoying, but he hasn't exactly broken rules.. :\
<gnomefreak> true but i think hes following elky but not sure why
<elkbuntu> because i challenged him intellectually
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: true
<elkbuntu> he's just looking for new ways to discredit me
<elkbuntu> s/looking/waiting/
<elkbuntu> mc44 found a nice link about him soon after he appeared in the community. it sums him up nicely and explains a lot ;)
<elkbuntu> s/nice/interesting/
<elkbuntu> s/interesting/creepy/
<gnomefreak> you mean like a wanna be stalker?
<elkbuntu> mc44, is an excellent stalk...um...investigator when required
<gnomefreak> lol
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he should be banned from #ubuntu-*
<gnomefreak> I TAKE IT YOU KNOW HIM?
<gnomefreak> oops
<ompaul> YOU CAN!
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> i cant ban him from -women he doesnt hang out in any other #ubuntu-* channel that i know of besides -offtopic(already banned) and -women
<ompaul> yeap
<elkbuntu> * [Aoirthoir]  (n=aoirthoi@wsip-68-99-156-37.ri.ri.cox.net): Joseph James Frantz
<elkbuntu> * [Aoirthoir]  #ubuntu-women #ubuntu-men #ubuntu-ohio #ubuntu @##aoirthoir
<elkbuntu> -men has the whole of one person in it atm. him.
<pleia2> yeah, I looked into that previously
<pleia2> was registered by erstazi, who is usually there
<pleia2> I work with erstazi on loco stuff, he's never been a problem
<Myrtti> "so Aoirthoir, how are you planning to get involved in UbuntuWomen except stalking here for elkbuntu?"
<elkbuntu> pleia2, i'd chance he's the guy who posted to my blog about the u-w open week session with 'i have the domain ubuntu-men.org'
<nixternal> wtf@!!@ ubuntu-men? who came up with that bright idea?
<pleia2> I don't have a problem with banning him if the generel consensus is that he's a problem
<pleia2> I just haven't had a good excuse :)
<Myrtti> may I, please please pleas
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, no, accusations, especially when he has a plausible excuse (-men) would not go down well
<elkbuntu> his middle name is "conspiracy theorist"
<Myrtti> damn, you're no fun
<Myrtti> ;.)
<elkbuntu> oh, i'm plenty of fun, i just like well behaved fans ;)
<nixternal> elkbuntu: what's wrong with men? :)
<nixternal> I still can't get over the fact that someone created ubuntu-men, you know why it was created, there is no other excuse for its creation, ABOLISH IT!
* pleia2 shrugs
<elkbuntu> nixternal, nay. by it's own reasoning, it will never take off
<gnomefreak> can someone send an email to gnomefreak AT ubuntu DOT com
<elkbuntu> it'll fizzle
* jrib signs up gnomefreak for some spam
<nixternal> gnomefreak: I don't care how much you try and mask that email address, you are in for major spam my friend
<elkbuntu> done
<gnomefreak> im sure
<gnomefreak> ty elkbuntu
<nixternal> done
<nixternal> hehe
<jrib> heh me too
* gnomefreak wont get them more than likely
<gnomefreak> ha i did
* elkbuntu grins evilly
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> ty everyone now more work :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ompaul, btw, that thing i mentioned to you last week re: defectivebydesign... http://www.google.com.au/search?q=.gif+site:defectivebydesign.org&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=9K0&filter=0
<ompaul> if I understand it gif is no longer patented
<ompaul> but I'll check :)
<pleia2> AFAIK the last international patent expired in 2004
<nalioth> gif is no longer patented
<elkbuntu> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/gif.html still exists though. it just amuses me
<pleia2> elkbuntu: consider the source :)
<elkbuntu> pleia2, that's precisely my point
<pleia2> RMS might hate unisys until the end of time for that patent, but they've actually become less evil in the past few years
<ajcoes> ola
<elkbuntu> "We were able to search the patent databases of the USA, Canada, Japan, and the European Union. The Unisys patent expired on 20 June 2003 in the USA, in Europe it expired on 18 June 2004, in Japan the patent expired on 20 June 2004 and in Canada it expired on 7 July 2004. The U.S. IBM patent expired 11 August 2006, The Software Freedom Law Center says that after 1 October 2006, there will be no significant patent claims interfering with emp
<elkbuntu> loyment of the GIF format."
<elkbuntu> dbd.o has been around since longer ago than october last year ;)
<elkbuntu> iirc
<elkbuntu> since early may 06 tbp
<nixternal> nice find elkbuntu
<nalioth> you guys didn't know the gif had expired?
<nalioth> morning, btw
<nixternal> it kills me when Unisys had the patent for gifs, yet they never invented it, I believe the story is they found the info in an ex-employees desk or something
<nixternal> mornin' nalioth
<pleia2> nixternal: yeah, it was pretty slimy
<pleia2> but these days Unisys contributes pretty heavily to kernel development for multiprocessor and high memory Xen kernels
<pleia2> and in my area they host *two* of our LUGs
<pleia2> so they are working to redeem :)
<nixternal> I worked for Unisys (Sperry Rand and Unicorp) back in the late 80's early 90's when I was in high school
<nixternal> they are big here in Chicago as well
<nixternal> my mom retired from Unisys
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i suspected it had, but was not sure
<elkbuntu> regardless, the fact that fsf sites used the format prior to complete patent expiration, and even the fact that they humor its usage now after the fact, deeply amuses me
<elkbuntu> philosophically speaking, anyway
<elkbuntu> the patent we need to concern ourselves with now however, is the mp3 patent which will likely linger for as long as 2012
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> get an ogg :)
<gnomefreak> how do you invite yourself to a channel?
<gnomefreak> i thought it was /invite #channel
<ompaul> as an op
<gnomefreak> i cant op myself since i am not there
<ompaul> unless the channel is +g then anyone is allowed invite you
<nalioth>  /cs invite #channel
<ompaul> ahh
<nalioth> have to be on the access list with [invite] 
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ty i tried that first but i think i used ns instead of cs
<mc44> elkbuntu: pfft I am so not a stalker. Nice elf art btw :P
<elkbuntu> ha
<elkbuntu> i plead youth. my drawing truely sucks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee__]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> !unix
<ubotu> the proprietary operating system that was supposed to be posix complient, just like GNU/Linux
<ompaul> so where were we with this?
<Myrtti> The proprietary?
<Myrtti> I thought there were several unixes out there
<ompaul> so lets get it right
<Myrtti> could be my mistake though
<ompaul> there were several
<ompaul> are also
<ompaul> unix, an operating system from the '70s, it lead to the posix standard, which was worked into glibc which is the basis of GNU/Linux
<ompaul> is that acceptable
<ompaul> unix, a set of operating systems, it was started from the '70s, it lead to the posix standard, which was worked into glibc which is the basis of GNU/Linux
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* nalioth wonders if ompaul is posix standard
<ompaul> nalioth, I am unstandard
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Is Seves here?
<gnomefreak> nzk: easiest way to find out is " Seveas are you here? "
* nalioth adds seventy-eleven to gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> :)
<nzk> I dont want to hilight him
<jrib> too late
<jrib> now he's coming to get you
<nalioth> nzk: if you don't highlight him, how is he gonna know you're here?
<nzk> I think he /ignored me anyway
<gnomefreak> nzk: nope i doubt he did
<nzk> He even said to me, and I quote, "/ignore time"
<PriceChild> nzk, ubuntu operators gave up the right to /ignore
<nzk> But hes the big cheese, can't he do whatever he wants
* mc44 imagines Seveas as a big block of Gouda
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: in most cases.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-18
<j-dizzle> would ops happen to have the power to determine the IP address of a person?
<nalioth> j-dizzle: why do you ask?
<j-dizzle> silly me forgot to write down his IP address to public webspace...
<LjL> there are sites that give you your IP
<nalioth> j-dizzle: visit in your browser, whatismyip.com
<j-dizzle> I'm not on that computer rightnow....
<j-dizzle> user jdong is who I'm interested in
<j-dizzle> he's logged in at my laptop at my dorm...
<LjL> i think someone trying a DCC to it would get the IP - at least if the DCC is replied to automatically
<LjL> can't do that myself though due to routing restrictions
<j-dizzle> interesting
<j-dizzle> I'll attempt
<nalioth> jdong you need to quit sneaking around
<j-dizzle> bleh it doesn't look like my irssi automagically accepts....
* j-dizzle kicks himself
<j-dizzle> back to approach #2.....
* j-dizzle sets nmap up against 18.96.[5-7] .*
<LjL> erg
<LjL> that's likely to get you a mail from your ISP
<j-dizzle> meh it's LAN and I'm probing 2 ports so it doesn't sound /that/ bad, does it?
* j-dizzle stops and thinks for a second...
<LjL> well if it's all your LAN...
<j-dizzle> it's not my lan though :)
<j-dizzle> it's campus "lan" :D
<LjL> another possibility, if irssi reconnects automatically upon being disconnected, would be to ghost the nickname and take it
<j-dizzle> does irssi do that?
<LjL> then that gets you a mail from the campus :P
<LjL> i don't know
<jdong> alright, thanks guys :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jrib> LjL: you miss forsaken in #ubuntu?
<LjL> jrib: no i left it on purpose, since my timestamps show he quit one second after the others
<LjL> so maybe he just quit
<LjL> doubt that, but i've already had enough people screaming at me because they "weren't affected" and i was just an idiot etc
<jrib> heh
<jrib> ok then
<FunnyLookinHat> Could someone please test me for the DCC exploit.  I believe I've corrected the issue.
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, you're fine
<Vorian> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks, please remove me from the #ubuntu kick list
<FunnyLookinHat> Vorian, you punk
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: done, thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, done so.  had to wait for chanserv to op me and such :)
<Vorian> i love you FunnyLookinHat :)
<FunnyLookinHat> It's because the coffee shop I work at has a ghetto version of the linksys firmware
* FunnyLookinHat <3 Vorian 
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok I'm done spamming here.  Cyas
<Hobbsee> hi Jordan_U
<RageMax> test me
<RageMax> go
<Jordan_U> hi
<Hobbsee> RageMax: thanks for your patience, you're fine
<RageMax> cool thanks
<Chirvo> hello ops, mortal here
<Chirvo> :-)
<Chirvo> Can anyone test my connection for nasty exploits?
<Chirvo> ;-)
<Chirvo> lol
<Hobbsee> oh well.  appears to be working.
<Chirvo> supah
<Hobbsee> Chirvo: done, thanks for your patience
<Chirvo> sure
<Chirvo> :-)
* Hobbsee waits for more
<darklard> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<Hobbsee> yep.  failed.
<Hobbsee> [12:02]  <Hobbsee> yep.  failed.
<Hobbsee> port 8001 is the one you want, you've seen !exploit presumably?
<darklard> hmm... config not saving... one sec....
<darklard> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<darklard> what....
<darklard> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hobbsee> darklard: !test is something different
<darklard> oooooh
<Hobbsee> yep, you're fine now
<darklard> lol what is test for?
<Hobbsee> darklard: thanks for your patience
<Hobbsee> same as !ping
<darklard> oooh HAHA
<Hobbsee> ie, to see if the bot is still alive
<darklard> I had changed this setting but i did it on irc.ubuntu.org instead of irc.freenode.com then i just reconnected well apparently a reconnect DOESN"T apply settings...
<darklard> why did it fail then?
<darklard> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darklard> bah
<darklard> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea
<Hobbsee>  !test is just a factoid
<ubotu> But test already means something else!
<Hobbsee> a static one - not a exploit test or anything
<darklard> what does !test mean?
<crdlb> it says passed for a few people
<crdlb> iirc
<Hobbsee> crdlb: only if they employ black magic
<darklard> !test what is ?
<Hobbsee> !test
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, darklard said: !test what is ?
<ubotu> Failed
<darklard> AHA!
<Hobbsee> !test
<ubotu> passed
<darklard> i bet that's what it is
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !test
<ubotu> failed
<darklard> !test this is an echo
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, darklard said: !test this is an echo
<darklard> !test
<ubotu> failed
<darklard> !overheat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overheat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darklard> !hot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darklard> !burningfreakingup
<nalioth> !botabuse | darklard
<ubotu> darklard: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<darklard> lol I like how 10min later u decide that... lol I wouldn't in a full chatty room didn't think anyone would mind sorry ^-^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> how do you set a channel to autovoice certain nicks?
<Vorian> I know there is an access level of 1 required
<tonyyarusso> /msg chanserv help probably has it
<Vorian> tried that tonyyarusso :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> spammer in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> DoUgLaSp has left but should probably be banned or watched for
<variant> lo all, please see AD|Sleep in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok, since the UDS is definitely over, you might consider removing my opflag from #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> It's nice and all, but I'm painfully aware that I'm not familiar with the policies and stuff
<Madpilot> Policy #1: Remove Stupid People
<Myrtti> I mean with bans and logging them someplace
<Madpilot> the bot autologs the bans, don't worry too much about it for routine idiot removals
<Myrtti> and unbanning them?
<Madpilot> autologged too
<Madpilot> but no auto-unban yet
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I thought there was, if you choose to use it - see ML
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, did I miss something?
<Myrtti> I know I am
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> also useful
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, there's the mail from the Mad Dutchman from March 31 which says he's planning timed auto-unban, but no followup WRT implementation
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-April/000235.html
<tonyyarusso> Not sure if it works yet I guess
<tonyyarusso> definitely bedtime...
<Myrtti> http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=Myrtti&bans=on&mutes=on
<Myrtti> oh dear.
<Madpilot> only three in three weeks? slacker. ;)
<Myrtti> I need sleep, exercise and work ;-)
<Madpilot> actually, looks like I only have one remaining ban in my name from this month - I know I pulled a bunch off
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-19
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(ubotu/#ubuntu-ops) cpk1 called the ops in #kubuntu
<bbrazil> "i=root@byv230.internetdsl.tpnet.pl" I thought we used to quiet anyone who conected to irc as root?
<bbrazil> or was that #debian...
<bbrazil> jrib: I assume that was for their link, not my comment above?
<Hobbsee> i'm a litlte wary of doing stuff like that - a warning, yes - but not a ban
<Hobbsee> i occasionally have to connect as root
<jrib> bbrazil: yeah, the link and then just leaving
<Hobbsee> when i've screwed up my machine, and been on irc getting help on fixing it
<bbrazil> #debian used to be quite militant about such things
<bbrazil> and then the user part of the hostmask changed, so the quiet no longer worked as-is
<nalioth> bbrazil: #debian
<bbrazil> yes, #debian. I used to help out there, before I started helping out in #ubuntu
<nalioth> there are lots of user-unfriendly rules in #debian
<nalioth> that's why we answer debian (and now suse) questions in #ubuntu
<jrib> we do?
<bbrazil> I know I once answered a cygwin question, someone was wondring why 'find' wasn't working
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu should be renamed to #ubuntu-suse-debian?
<bbrazil> I think nalioth is proposing more #humnity-to-others
<gnomefreak> i can understand that. debian eh ok thats fine but suse?
<gnomefreak> thats more off topic than automatix
<bbrazil> some questions can be answered from a general unix standpoint
<gnomefreak> dont get me wrong i use suse
<gnomefreak> IMO by going that way with it we are opening ourselves up for "please join #u-o about the automatix topic"  user="why you are disscussing suse?"
<gnomefreak> used topic as they were just typed
<gnomefreak> as it is clear to us on why we do things its not always clear to users
<bbrazil> I'm sure there'll be an official policy on it at some point
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-20
<ikonia> nalioth: is that an official thing - #ubuntu will answer debian and suse questions ?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: YOU USE SUSE?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yes one of my systems are suse 10.2
<nalioth> gnomefreak: turn in your cloak.
<gnomefreak> lol you want to support it
<nalioth> ikonia: no, i was just remarking that folks find #ubuntu friendlier to ask questions in
<mc44> we can just let apokryphos handle all the SuSE questions :)
<ikonia> nalioth: thank the lord
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> we can't have ikonia in charge of the suse questions?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Seveas> ikonia already is in charge of gentoo questions
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<stefg> language-troll kevin in ubuntu needs amute
<nalioth> stefg: ?
<stefg> alright... just a desparado with bad manners who found his way to #ubuntu-es now
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> fun
* Hobbsee removes a few people for away messages
<Hobbsee> i hope xchat hasnt put them in by default now...
<Hobbsee> oh headdesk.
<Hobbsee> people, undersatnd the concept of releases - adn that you probalby wont be able to install a deb for the current development version on something 3 releases old.
<Hobbsee> and people, please read the topic *before* you make yourself look like a moron.
* mc44 thinks Hobbsee has gone insane and started thinking people look at the topic
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, n8bounds said: ubotu what time is it?
<nalioth> time to buy a watch
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, n8bounds said: ubotu what is the meaning of life?
<vorian> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> Hello;  I'm wondering why I was banished from #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nalioth> Eleaf: recidivism?
<Eleaf> recidivism?
<Eleaf> of what?
<Eleaf> nalioth, um?
<nalioth> Eleaf: i have no idea
<nalioth> who banned you?
<Eleaf> um yeah..
<Eleaf> I don't know.  I just tried joining today and it said I was banned.
<Eleaf> so they did it when I wasn't there.
<Eleaf> nalioth, this is the last thing I said:  <Eleaf>	Why is there no longer a pulseaudio module for jack in the repos?  it just disappeared?
<Eleaf> then somebody else got in trouble for o4o a bit later
<nalioth> Eleaf: i have no clue
<Eleaf> come on, that's just stupid.
<Eleaf> why doesn't the ubuntu op team leave notices for the people it randomly bans?
<nalioth> Eleaf: we have notices. there is nothing to say why you were banned
<Eleaf> nalioth, then why am I still banned?
<nalioth> Eleaf: you're not
<Eleaf> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<nalioth> are you quoting me from your history or have you tried lately?
<Eleaf> I just tried right now
<Eleaf> it says * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> i just unbanned the latest ban
<nalioth> how many times are you banned there?
<jrib> he has real name and ip banned
<Eleaf> nalioth, I have no idea
* nalioth wonders what Eleaf did. . . .
<Eleaf> sketchy..
<Eleaf> maybe hitting enter too many times.. like 8 times under 30 seconds.
<nalioth> try not to excite us, Eleaf   :)
<Eleaf> heh
<Eleaf> uh, yeah..
<Eleaf> well... hello?
<jrib> Eleaf: you're banned in every possible way... weird
<Eleaf> what??  wow.
<jrib> how do I list real name bans?
<jrib> +d stuff
<Eleaf> not sure
<nalioth> Eleaf: it's been lifted
<nalioth> er, maybe noe
<Eleaf> heh.
<nalioth> crap, what DID You do?
<Eleaf> I don't remember doing anything vile.
<nalioth> now get out of here
<jrib> you're still missing one
<nalioth> i am?
<Eleaf> I'm going to watch a movie
<nalioth> i got 3
<jrib> *!n=ethan@*
<Eleaf> I be back later if you need me
<Eleaf> you can't tell who did the ban?
<crdlb> ompaul did
<Eleaf> lol
<nalioth> Eleaf: bye now
<Eleaf> thanks nalioth; that was weird
<nalioth> anyone know what he did to get 4 bans in one?
<crdlb> <ompaul>        there are things you don't do around here <ompaul>        and he did them
<nalioth> i /lastlogged and didnt see anything
<nalioth> which is why i unbanned
<jrib> no idea, but good night
<nalioth> night
<elkbuntu> aaaand he just earned one troll point
<nalioth> elkbuntu: where?
<elkbuntu> -offtopic
<elkbuntu> <Cotton> Vista > linux
<elkbuntu> that's as bad as he's done so far
<elkbuntu> he gets VIT treatment when he goes further
<elkbuntu> two troll points now
<Oxy-Cotton> OP ABUSE IS #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: did you mean OP ABUSE IN #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC ?
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> THE WOLF IS COMING!
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: hey - it's not even night there anymore!
<Myrtti> not here either
<tonyyarusso> err, that's what I said
<Myrtti> [07:40]  <+tonyyarusso> Myrtti: hey - it's not even
<Myrtti> um yeas
<tonyyarusso> :S
<Myrtti> too early still ;-)
* tonyyarusso deeceecees Myrtti some coffee
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: can we help you with something?
<tonyyarusso> It's a Sunday - you know what that means.  Fresh grounds!
<Oxy-Cotton> nalioth: Nope
<Oxy-Cotton> I got banned for cursing once, without warning
<Myrtti> and now the ban is lifted
<Myrtti> as you do know
<tonyyarusso> Nor was it a ban, actually.
<Oxy-Cotton> nalioth: It is only fair you ban exs
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: irc is not a democracy
<Oxy-Cotton> Then why did you ban me?
<Myrtti> now you're harassing the channel to make your point
<Myrtti> at -offtopic
<Myrtti> a tid bit immature behaviour, I'd say.
<Oxy-Cotton> If the users were complaining, then you should have asked me to stop, otherwise, how do you know they mind?
<Oxy-Cotton> nalioth: Why did you ban me?
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: cursing
<Oxy-Cotton> then why not exs?
<Myrtti> he is
<Oxy-Cotton> Why am I banned now?
<Oxy-Cotton> For typing in caps?
<Oxy-Cotton> \oh no
<Myrtti> please keep your complaints to one place
<Oxy-Cotton> Why did I get banned? elkbuntu ?
<Myrtti> if you're here discussing the matter, you have no need to pm people
<Myrtti> and vice versa
<elkbuntu> Oxy-Cotton, you didnt get banned. you got removed for trolling
<Oxy-Cotton> Myrtti: Who's PMing?
<Oxy-Cotton> trolling?
<Oxy-Cotton> I wasn'y
<Oxy-Cotton> wow
<Oxy-Cotton> Myrtti: WHO IS PMING?
<Myrtti> why are you writing in caps?
<Myrtti> my eyes hurt. ;____;
<Oxy-Cotton> Because you didn't see my question the first time I asked
<Myrtti> I was writing you an answer, but hadn't finished it yet
<Myrtti> and I do have other life besides IRC...
<Myrtti> anyway
<Oxy-Cotton> no wai
<Myrtti> oooookk.
<Oxy-Cotton> continue writing you answer
<Oxy-Cotton> please
<elkbuntu> Oxy-Cotton, there is no need for you to be here
<Oxy-Cotton> I don't believe this is private channle
<Oxy-Cotton> And I am in the middle of a discussion
<Myrtti> I've totally lost track of it though
<Myrtti> I really need more sleep
<tonyyarusso> Is it a useful one still?  I believe your questiones were answered.
<Oxy-Cotton> Who am I PMing?
<Myrtti> I've got no idea anymore about this
<Oxy-Cotton> <Myrtti>	if you're here discussing the matter, you have no need to pm people
<Myrtti> from looking at -ubuntu, I got the impression that you were pm'ing elkbuntu atleast. I'm not sure if it really was PM, but anyWAY.
<Myrtti> sorry, -offtopic
<Myrtti> I wonder if we have any coffee...
<Oxy-Cotton> ...
<elkbuntu> it was a PM, it was an uninvited PM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Oxy-Cotton> what?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: you finished mine _already_?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Oxy-Cotton> Can I have ops in -offtopic?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> guess tha's a 'no'
<Myrtti> that was fun.
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> hurry with the k-ticket nalioth!
<elkbuntu> who *!*@pool-71-183-226-118.nycmny.fios.verizon.net
<elkbuntu> gah
<nalioth> elkbuntu: ?
<elkbuntu> seeing who else he is on as
<elkbuntu> or, trying
<nalioth> i got nobody, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> yeah, because i always stuff up the command
<elkbuntu> hi mark_?
<nalioth> i only see him
<mark_> hello elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> mark_, this is the IRC Ops channel, is this where you were looking for?
<mark_> how do i test my setup for the defaultport vulnerability?
<elkbuntu> aha, indeed it is
* elkbuntu points to nalioth
<elkbuntu> he knows
<nalioth> mark_: please join #moderation
<mark_> ok will do. Ta.
<mark_> ciao.
<elkbuntu> mark_, when you return, feel free to drop into #ubuntu-au where all the aussie ubunter's hang out :)
<nalioth> mark_: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
<elkbuntu> i think we lost him?
<nalioth> so it seems
<nalioth> night all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Frogzoo said: disable_touchpad is To disable the touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<stefg> Due to the number of people hitting #ubuntu with 'My intel HDA sound broke after feisty upgrade' i'd turn in the following factoid: !intelhda is For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !intelhda is <reply> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> mornin'
<PriceChild> afternoon :)
<nixternal> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LjL, you jackass
<LjL> nah that doesn't work :P
<Seveas> damn
<Seveas> Automatix roxxx!!!!11!
<Seveas> dang, nobody bites
<Seveas> must be sunday
<LjL> i like automatix because it lets you do things that you simply cannot do in plain ubunto. it gives you legal codecs, if you try to install the ubunto codecs they don't work and they're also illegal
<Seveas> @lart LjL
<somerville32> I like automatix because of the cool name, duh.
* ubotu pokes LjL with a rusty nail
<Seveas> @lart LjL
* ubotu --purges LjL
<Seveas> @lart somerville32
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on somerville32
<Seveas> hah!
<LjL> can i get one of the VAXen?
<LjL> not the one with blood on it
* somerville32 forms the 10' VAXen-tron.
<TheSheep> Vax-a-tron
* PriceChild wonders what a Vax is
<TheSheep> PriceChild: a computer
<TheSheep> PriceChild: mainframe
<PriceChild> I'm sorry I'm not a geek :)
<TheSheep> PriceChild: happens in the best of families
<ikonia> Suse Rock0r !
<somerville32> Omgz?! Really?!
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> get with it
<ikonia> Seveas told me so
<Seveas> @pity ikonia
* ubotu pierces ikonia's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<ikonia> interesting version of "pity"
<Seveas> I pity the fowl
<ikonia> shut your jibba jbba
<ikonia> jabba
* PriceChild contemplates a duck version...
<Seveas> PriceQuack
<ikonia> is everyone well
<ikonia> ?
<PriceChild> no of "shut your jibba jabba"
<somerville32> @schedule atlantic
<ubotu> Schedule for Canada/Atlantic: 20 May 14:00: Xubuntu Developers | 22 May 17:00: Technical Board | 23 May 17:00: Edubuntu | 24 May 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 May 11:00: LoCo Team | 29 May 12:00: Kernel Team
<Seveas> I'm quite well
<ikonia> super
<Seveas> wrote hundreds of lines of python code :)
<PriceChild> fun fun fun
<ikonia> I've sprent the morning playing with my home recording studio after 4 months of work, it took one guy 4 hours to fix the mess I made of it
<somerville32> I rewired my desktop :/
<somerville32> Took 7 minute.
<ikonia> you can come and do mine
<ikonia> I think I need a slightly bigger case
<TheSheep> somerville32: what did you wire?
<somerville32> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> I rewired my brain :)
<somerville32> I rewired my shower.
<ikonia> I showered my brain
* somerville32 is impressed.
<TheSheep> must. eat. brains.
<TheSheep> must. drink. coffee.
<somerville32> must. shower. or. will. stink.
<LjL> BearPerson: niceties coming?
<BearPerson> I think so, yes
<BearPerson> I can see someone walking through an open proxy list, but I can't pick off any similarity between the connections fond to be open proxies
<BearPerson> neither can I see any other weird activity yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> What's with -unregged... did we just have an attack while I was gone? :(
<BearPerson> no, but there may have been an attack had we not gone +r
<BearPerson> I'm not sure
<BearPerson> I had someone connect >10 detected open proxies within 3 minutes, which usually means trouble
<LjL> BearPerson: might for some strange reason laf31-5-82-235-128-93.fbx.proxad.net be involved?
<BearPerson> not sure, socks proxies don't tell you who's connecting ;)
<LjL> i mean that'd be a proxy
<PriceChild> Ah yes was reading that before d/c
<BearPerson> well, we'll see what the runner does now
<BearPerson> can't see him in there
<LjL> ok, just a weird nickname coincidence i notice, should be nothing
<LjL> s/notice/noticed/
<ompaul> several nicks = username and no cloak strange stuff
<LjL> the coincidence i noticed was of a much weaker kind, just someone with a very italian nickname and someone else who'd joined with the same nickname before from proxad.net, which opendns marks as a phishing site for some reason
<Eleaf> wow...
<Eleaf> I've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic again and I didn't even say anything.
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: printer =~ s/http://linuxprinting.org/http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/
<LjL> !no printer is <reply> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Eleaf> If somebody could look into why I keep getting banned in #ubuntu-offtopic I would appreciate it.
<jrib> Eleaf: you were un-unbanned essentially
<Eleaf> jrib, I was banned again last night
<Eleaf> I didn't even say anything when I was in the channel, but this morning, I can no longer join.
<jrib> Eleaf: you should wait for ompaul to be around and ask him why you were banned
<Eleaf> hmm hm
<Eleaf> jrib, he's always mad at me it seems.
<ikonia> why
<Eleaf> not sure; dislike.
<PriceChild> Eleaf, please remain calm, don't accuse operators of things like that and be patient until someone can attend to you.
<ikonia> I doubt that a lot
<Eleaf> PriceChild, ;)
<ikonia> I don't find that funny
<Eleaf> okay
<Eleaf> PriceChild, I'm not impatient and am thoroughly calm
<Eleaf> ikonia, I've only been banned from him about 30-40 times.
<gnomefreak> is metabot one of ours?
<ikonia> ask yourself why
<Eleaf> ikonia, that's what I'm doing, and I don't know why so I am asking here.
<gnomefreak> nevermind it is
<Eleaf> I joined the channel, didn't even type anything, went to sleep: now I'm banned.
<gnomefreak> ompaul didnt ban him
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yup its Ljl's.. got a cloak doesn't it?
<gnomefreak> nalioth banned him
<gnomefreak> the bot is ljls
<PriceChild> Eleaf, Please remain patient as I have already requested. Someone will attend to you when they can.
<PriceChild> hehe yeah that's what I meant g :)
<Eleaf> thanks PriceChild
<LjL> gnomefreak: uh? i don't see the ban
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe
<gnomefreak> i do
<PriceChild> LjL, ban on eleaf
<PriceChild> LjL, bot is yours
<LjL> ah
<gnomefreak> its the 2nd one in /mode #ubuntu-offtopic -b
<LjL> i mixed up two conversations :)
<LjL> no i just thought the *bot* was banned
<ompaul> Eleaf, you have been banned for the same reason as you were banned several months ago for several days
<LjL> (which it is, kind of, but that's my ban anyway :)
<Eleaf> why?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak almost banned the bot :(
<ompaul> you can't remember why I removed for for a long time last time?
<LjL> gnomefreak: well, i made it join and part quite a few times lately and it was uncloaked most of the times
<gnomefreak> i asked in here forst
<gnomefreak> first :)
<LjL> yeah, just saying the mad joins and parts shouldn't happen anymore from now on, i've put it on an irc proxy so that it should stay connected even if it crashes or i have to stop and restart it
<Eleaf> ompaul, for saying "elk" in a public channel?
<ompaul> a bit more than that
<Eleaf> does this really have relation to that?
<ompaul> yes
<Eleaf> ..
<ompaul> you were told not to - you appear not to remember
<ompaul> so you can remember it again
<Eleaf> umm..
<Eleaf> wow, all I have to say is that it's ridiculous I cannot say the word "elk".
<ompaul> you do it with menance
<Eleaf> uhm, no I don't.
<ompaul> ehhhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> there is no debate how does that sound
<Eleaf> It's up to you to interpret what anybody says how you want: but from my objective view I do not say it with menace.
<ompaul> you were told never to do it again
<ompaul> you are far from objective
<Eleaf> wow
<Eleaf> I don't think it's reasonable to ban people for using a standard english word.  I cannot refer to an animal?  In what reference did I use the word?
<Eleaf> Does anybody else find irrelevance in this topic?
<PriceChild> <ompaul> you were told never to do it again
<ompaul> it was easy
* gnomefreak didnt see what was typed but i remember the first time this started
<ompaul> Eleaf, I am on the verge of making your ban lifelong I suggest you go away for a week or three
<PriceChild> Eleaf, You were asked/told not to. You ignored the advice/order repeatedly. EOD as far as I'm concerned.
<ompaul> you have  been here before you know how it goes
<Eleaf> PriceChild, about 4 months ago they said I couldn't use the word "elk"
<PriceChild> EOD as far as I'm concerned.
<ompaul> and you have said it 3 times here
<Eleaf> It's a grammatical habbit of mine.  Like "holy cow!" or "yowzers"
<ompaul> it is not
<Eleaf> who are you to say what my habbits are?
<ompaul> now cease here or I will remove you from here also
<Eleaf> I was angry at the packaging of a kernel-lowlatency
<Eleaf> why do I even try ...
<ompaul> because we have patience you try it?
<ikonia> now that he's gone - what is the problem with the word "elk" I never use it, but I'll refrain from using it
* gnomefreak misses yipe now :(
<ikonia> ?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, :)
<ompaul> ikonia, pm
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> <Eleaf> I was angry at the packaging of a kernel-lowlatency
<ikonia> yeah that gets me mad as hell too ;)
<ompaul> you start saying mouse the whole time when that gets to you
<ikonia> elk - pardon
<ikonia> elk ompaul I don't understand elk ;)
<ikonia> I'm only pulling your leg
<ompaul> ehh so don't go there
<ikonia> of course
<ompaul> I think it was longer than four months
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he wanted a different revolution, one where the universe revolved around him
<ikonia> he's copied my idea !
<ompaul> did you patent it?
<ompaul> please see the proir art from the 1400'
<ikonia> no no
<ompaul> s
<ikonia> patent pending
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<ThunderStruck> yeah ompaul he is also oone that loves to complain
<PriceChild> nice new name :)
<ThunderStruck> ty :)
<ThunderStruck> this is my alternate name
<ompaul> ThunderStruck, only when he is wrong
<ThunderStruck> just like yipe ;)
<ThunderStruck> there are 3 that do it all the time
<ikonia> ompaul: apparantly you just don't like him
<ikonia> I can see why ;)
<ThunderStruck> maybe more just 3 i know of from -offtopic
<Eleaf> can I have a humane talk with somebody?
<ompaul> I don't think so, I may have coloured the air somewhat.
<Eleaf> I request a discussion that is not oppressive for the better of all..
<ompaul> is that a threat?
<Eleaf> If you cannot satisfy this, I will leave.
<Eleaf> no, it's a request.
<PriceChild> Eleaf, you may wait for the latest banning op if you are patient.
<Eleaf> very well, but I will not talk with them if they are oppressive.
<ThunderStruck> elnot talking to the ops will not help you get your ban removed. your best bet is to talk to an op nicely and hope he sees your point of view. throwing around comments like you just did will not help you
<ThunderStruck> s/elnot/eleaf not
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, I requested a discussion.
<ThunderStruck> very well, but I will not talk with them if they are oppressive.
<ThunderStruck> was what i was referring to
<Eleaf> Every time I try to speak calmly with an op against me, they are unforgiving.
<PriceChild> Eleaf, what about me and ThunderStruck, have we been unforgiving, oppressing or anything but polite?
<Eleaf> so I'm just requesting they will let me speak my side without banning me from this channel even.
<Eleaf> PriceChild, you have not banned me
<PriceChild> Eleaf, what about me and ThunderStruck, have we been unforgiving, oppressing or anything but polite?
<PriceChild> We are ops, and you have been talking to us.
<ThunderStruck> i am here as a nuetral at this point, however i am not the one that banned you so i am unable to remove it.
* ThunderStruck op most of time
<ThunderStruck> well some of time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> PriceChild, you have been nonpartisan.
<ompaul> there is a god
* PriceChild checks the dictionary
<ompaul> ooohh sorry that was so well timed it was unreal
<ThunderStruck> hes lucky im not on as gnomefreak :(
<PriceChild> I have been not supporting or controlled by a political party, special interest group, or the like... I'm happy with that I suppose
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> PriceChild, however your interrogative nature suggests you may be hungry.
<Eleaf> I just don't understand how one can extrapolate so much from simple text to determine one's mood, and wishes.
* PriceChild head desks
<Eleaf> is that a respite?
<TheSheep> that must have hurt
<ThunderStruck> PriceChild, if your hungry go eat
<ThunderStruck> dont hit your head
<Eleaf> yes
<PriceChild> what if there was cake ont he desk?
<jrib> usually works out better if you bring the cake to your mouth, not the other way around PriceChild
<PriceChild> ahhhhhhh
<ikonia> jrib: think outside the box
<PriceChild> not as fun thoguh
<ikonia> PriceChild: is blue skying new methods
<Eleaf> All I have to say is it would be great if all of you as operators could deploy a system that is more relational to the people you have trouble with.  This would have worked out better if the op that banned me left me an irc notice or something, instead of leaving me wondering and enraged.  Also, it would be nice if meetings could be arranged with those who feel adulterated.  Thanks.
<ikonia> your in a meeting
<ThunderStruck> the meetings would turn into mad houses but there is a council for ops.
<Eleaf> where?
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf,  and please the way you stated that needs to be restated as not all the ops banned you
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, because it seems to be guidelines all ops could follow.
<ikonia> Eleaf: your meeting with the operators now
<ThunderStruck> ther eis guidelines we have to follow
<Eleaf> ikonia, but none of them want to speak with me, they say wait for the one that banned me.
<ikonia> Eleaf: even if you disagree with why you where banned, just follow the advice and don't do it again
<Eleaf> ikonia, again, can I discuss the matter with the ops here?
<ThunderStruck> you are
<ikonia> I've seen 3 or 4 of them respond to you
<Eleaf> I am trying, but you keep telling me to wait for the other operator.
* ThunderStruck PriceChild and ompaul are all ops
<Eleaf> ikonia, telling me to wait.
<ikonia> re-read it
<ikonia> they have responded
<ikonia> you just argued
<Eleaf> I asked for a humane discussion, they said wait for the banner.
<ompaul> some seem to have said it could be moved on from there
<ikonia> no, a human discussion started, you got argumentative and stormed off with sarcastic comments like "why do I bother"
<Eleaf> ikonia, I asked for a humane discussion after that
<ikonia> yes, but you'd been rude to people and stormed off 1 minute before
<PriceChild> Eleaf, _I_ said wait for the banned because you have the opinion of 3 of us already.
<ikonia> its pretty hard to be rude to people - then storm off, then come back saying "I want to talk"
<ikonia> the people you stormed off on will be less interested due to your behaviour 60 seconds earlier
<Eleaf> ikonia, I wasn't even able to talk before without getting told "you have been told to do something, so do it, like it or not".
<ikonia> Eleaf: exactly - you've been told not to do it, and your still doing
<Eleaf> ikonia, I'm sorry, but if somebody tells me to do/not do something that is against my belief, I will stand up for it.
<ikonia> thats not how it works
<ikonia> you abide by the channel policy and operators - or go somewhere else
<PriceChild> Eleaf, If you are going to take part in _someone else's_ channel then there are guidelines etc. etc. If you defy operators then what do you expect will happen?
<ikonia> by joining the channel you accept those rules
<ThunderStruck> you seemed to have missed the point of that whole topic. as it was stated you were told $months ago to stop and you havent yet stopped
<Eleaf> PriceChild, it's a public channel, it's offtopic,
<ompaul> irc is not a democracy
<ikonia> Eleaf: its still moderated
<PriceChild> Eleaf, its not free speech
<ThunderStruck> elnot really a public channel as do what you want
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, how am I supposed to remember to not say something from 4 months ago?
<ikonia> Eleaf: because you got banned for weeks for it
<ikonia> Eleaf: should stick in your mind
<Eleaf> I totally forgot about what they told me not to say.
<ThunderStruck> eleasy how did you learn not to put feet on table when you eat with family?
<ikonia> as a big "no no"
<Eleaf> ikonia, it's a common word I use every other day..
<ThunderStruck> eleasy == Eleaf easy
<ikonia> but you shouldn't use it here
<ikonia> as you've been asked not to
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, by discussion.
<Eleaf> I didn't learn to do things by being strucken and dictated at.
<ikonia> Eleaf: well thats your issue to address
<ThunderStruck> i suggest this topic ends and Eleaf wait for the banning op as we dont seem to be getting anywhere as is.
<ikonia> apologies
<Eleaf> ikonia, do you believe it's better to learn collaboratively or from a single side that oppresses the other?
<ikonia> Eleaf: I believe I should follow the rules and guidelines set by the channel and operators, and if i'm banned learn from it
<Eleaf> I'd rather have both sides happy; that can't be possible if both sides aren't looked at subjectively.
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, I'm angry, and I want somebody to talk to.
<ompaul> the banning op is not here and it is their ban
<PriceChild> Eleaf, follow the advice that ThunderStruck and me are/have been giving you. Please calm down and be patient
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf, we tried now you need to wait for the banner to talk to you.
<Eleaf> ompaul, well you know why I was banned.
<ompaul> yes and so do you
<Eleaf> ThunderStruck, I tried talking with the banner in the past, he doesn't listen to me.
<ompaul> so I am not debating it - I banned you for the same activity and as I said
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf, you dont listen to us.
<ThunderStruck> now i asked that it stop please end it?
<Eleaf> you are telling me to wait for somebody who won't listen to me.
<PriceChild> Eleaf, who said he wouldn't listen to you?
<ompaul> so stay quite while you wait
<PriceChild> Eleaf, please just be patient.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> be patient for somebody to not be patient with me?  I would rather talk to somebody who will listen.
<PriceChild> Eleaf, I've had enough now. /me steps away
<Eleaf> Maybe if nalioth agrees to listen to me this time.
<Eleaf> Think about both sides, just because you are an op, doesn't mean what you believe I should believe.  I may be in a very different position.
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf, talk to him professionally not argumenitive and peopel will listen to you. now i suggest you wait for him. your arguing the point is not helping you we all stepped up to listen but you have been nothing but rude. now it needs to end
<ThunderStruck> sorry i dont have spell check on this system nor a big enough keyboard
<Eleaf> okay
<Eleaf> mmmmo
<ThunderStruck> ompaul, what is user mode +6?
<Seveas> ThunderStruck, unfiltered
<Seveas> --- services. sets mode -6 Seveas
<Seveas> -NickServ- Toggled UnFiltered [OFF] 
<Seveas> --- services. sets mode +6 Seveas
<Seveas> -NickServ- Toggled UnFiltered [ON] 
<ThunderStruck> Seveas, thank you
<nalioth> Attention everyone:  i reinstituted a ban set by ompaul that i mistakenly removed due to lack of information. Eleaf PriceChild ThunderStruck LjL ikonia Seveas
<Eleaf> ?
<Seveas> nalioth, ok
<ThunderStruck> nalioth, ok
<Eleaf> hello
<Seveas> nalioth, is the bannee ripe for the autorem list perhaps?
<nalioth> Eleaf: this means that ompaul is the one who is responsible for your ban.
<ompaul> Seveas, it is for the same reason as before
<ompaul> and I am considering that
<Eleaf> oh..
<Seveas> http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code <-- bzrweb!
<PriceChild> nice :)
<Seveas> it is
<jrib> I like the colors...
<Eleaf> nalioth, ompaul and others where saying I should wait for you ;)
<ompaul> Eleaf well you know now that I am not impressed
<Eleaf> why?
<ompaul> Eleaf you are a stalker
<Eleaf> lol?
<Seveas> stalkers rarely impress
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf, as he stated he only reinstated the ban that should never have been removed
<Seveas> and are definitely not funny
<Eleaf> yeah, okay Seveas .
<ompaul> Eleaf, july 1
<ompaul> for -offtopic if you leave here now
<Eleaf> yes?
<Eleaf> ...
<Seveas> ompaul, heh, making deals with the devil?
<ompaul> Seveas, no
<ThunderStruck> lol
<Eleaf> Seveas, stop .
<ompaul> he might be
<Seveas> Eleaf, ?
<Eleaf> Seveas, you're name calling.
<Eleaf> And assuming I'm a 'stalker'...
<Seveas> not assuming.
<ompaul> Eleaf, full ban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> we have the logs
<ompaul> you were asked ] 
<Eleaf> I know this has something to do with me saying the animal name..
<ompaul> Seveas, autoremove please
<Eleaf> I don't know how that has anything to do with stalking, unless it was elkbuntu ?
<ompaul> ohh now he knows
<Eleaf> what??
<ompaul> we have been here before
<ompaul> go away
<Eleaf> You said if I was patient, I could talk.
<ompaul> you have done and you argued the whole time
<Seveas> you weren't patient. You were persistent in being impatient
<Eleaf> I was waiting for nalioth to get a fair conversation.
<ompaul> you are trolling - here I think wikipedia may help you understand
<ThunderStruck> Eleaf, nalioth didnt ban you
<PriceChild> Eleaf, and he has arrived and enlightened us that there is no reason to talk to him.
<Eleaf> From my side, I see absolute ridiculousness.
<Eleaf> PriceChild, then I want to talk to ompaul
<ThunderStruck> nalioth, reset the ban that should NOT have been removed that was set by ompaul
<ompaul> Eleaf, say goodbye to all the nice people
<Seveas> you get more than a fair conversation -- stalkers deserve nothing but a ban and you had way more
<PriceChild> Eleaf, you have talked.
<Eleaf> lol..
<Eleaf> I'm not a stalker!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@69.39.24.28]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Ethan?Lofton]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b eleaf!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=ethan@*]  by ompaul
<ompaul> I guess I should comment that
<Seveas> heh, loving the /cs lart :)
<Seveas> ompaul, please do
<ompaul> Seveas, only in extreme cases
<ompaul> he is one of them
<jrib> I think the n=ethan one is likely to get other people
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=ethan@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> watch #ubuntu now for revenge actions
<ikonia> already doing so
<Seveas> rock :)
<ikonia> and #css which I'm also in
<Seveas> there's no ompaul in there so that's safe :)
<ikonia> thats the best place to do it though, behind the ops back
<ikonia> so you get no-come back
<ikonia> no come back
<nalioth> you forgot to suggest ##trangle to him
<ompaul> nalioth, him and the other spawn
<Seveas> nalioth, heh, is that still alive?
<ompaul> Seveas, where is the click to comment location - I don't see it
<nalioth> Seveas: oh yes
<nalioth> ompaul: /msg ubotu @btlogin
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> thanks
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> BAH
<ompaul> done
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> HEhateME, interesting nick :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Tm_T, what's disgusting you?
<HEhateME> ty Seveas :)
<Tm_T> Seveas:wait a moment, I'm opening browser
<Tm_T> hmh, no, no browser
<Tm_T> gah I'm totally fuzzed
<Tm_T> "The CC meeting next week will, like all CC metings, be on tuesday and
<Tm_T> not on wednesday. So it'll be on may 15, 13:00 UTC
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, that because your not using gnome ;)
<Tm_T> "
<Tm_T> ThunderStruck: more like because of it
<Tm_T> someone saw that mail just about now
* Tm_T hates me
<HEhateME> Seveas, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/He_hate_me
<Seveas> Tm_T, that mail was sent more than week ago :)
<HEhateME> :)
<ThunderStruck> i havent checked mail yet but will when im done on this POS
<Tm_T> Seveas: I know!
<ThunderStruck> oh than i got it
<Tm_T> Seveas: but bah with only gprs etc...
<Tm_T> I missed that one apparently
<Seveas> Tm_T, next one is may 29
<Tm_T> yup, I hope I have net connection that time
<jrib> erm who is "Elk" in -offtopic?
<Seveas> --- [Elk]  (n=Ilia@203-59-199-205.dyn.iinet.net.au) : God
<Seveas> --- [Elk]  #ubuntu-offtopic #blenderversity #blendercoders +#blender
<Seveas> --- [Elk]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<Seveas> --- [Elk]  idle 00:00:51, signon: Sat May 19 18:42:03
<Seveas> --- [Elk]  End of WHOIS list.
<Seveas> must be sent by Eleaf from #blender
<PriceChild> Seveas, and elk3...
<Myrtti> what on earth...
<ThunderStruck> get to banning them ;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm on earth
<Tm_T> are you?
<Tm_T> no I don't need any caffeine thank you
<Myrtti> I'm not sure anymore
<Myrtti> I bought a heart rate monitor today
<Myrtti> not a pink one!
<Myrtti> my feet hurt.
<Tm_T> not pink? why?!
<Myrtti> because the pink one looked crappy
<Myrtti> no, actually
<Myrtti> the pink was suunto
<Myrtti> and they don't co-operate with gym equipment
<Tm_T> hmh, shame
<Myrtti> and the pink polar has is... humm... flesh colour basically
<Myrtti> I'd say "girls best buzzing friend pink"
<Tm_T> pig! err, pink!
* Tm_T hides
<ThunderStruck> ompaul, -offtopic is gonna be a rest of day battle with him im sure
<ompaul> ThunderStruck, I think we shall see a little bit of an effort
<ompaul> but it will fall over
<ThunderStruck> netsplits?
<ompaul> yeap
<ThunderStruck> it doesnt show up on this hack of a cleint
<ThunderStruck> just shows users leaving and coming back
<ompaul> anthony.freenode.net irc.freenode.net
<jrib> eww windows xp
<ThunderStruck> jrib, xchat
<ThunderStruck> but yes on xp atm
* nalioth moves away from ThunderStruck 
<Myrtti> so, having been away for a while, what's the story of Eleaf in brief?
<ThunderStruck> this one isnt my pc ;)
<ThunderStruck> hes a <insert bad word>
<ThunderStruck> to put it a nice way
<Myrtti> I thought he wasn't that bad in -offtopic
<Myrtti> but I don't know the recent events
<ompaul> Myrtti, he ain't coming back for a long time
<ompaul> .  <<<-----
<ompaul> to use an americanisim
<ThunderStruck> problem is if he had half a brain he can evade the ban but i wouldnt suggest that
<PriceChild> its english too... depending on how you read it :P
<PriceChild> "period" or "full stop" :P
* PriceChild smacks himself
<ThunderStruck> PriceChild, you need to stop beating the crap out of yourself today
<ThunderStruck> banging head on desk now slapping self
<ThunderStruck> eleaf isnt worth all that damage
<PriceChild> I'm doing silly things! :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> tis' mr burger, howya goin
<Burgundavia> not bad
<Myrtti> Tm_T: argh. -->
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> banana split
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I actually start to grind my teeth everytime I see him active
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> aah Junior!
* Tm_T is halfblind
<Tm_T> Myrtti: haha
<Myrtti> my GOD
<Tm_T> yes hu-man?
<Myrtti> "this shouldn't be happening in lehnux"
<PriceChild> dajorz is annoying me...
<PriceChild> *dazjorz
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> nalioth: talk to your people man, it has been more than 2 weeks and still have not received the updated pdpc cloak ;p
* nixternal heads home
<Tm_T> I wonder what happened to my kde devel cloak
<Tm_T> did I forgot something or what
* nalioth ate it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(PriceChild/#ubuntu-ops) the warning of maybe bots... sounds omnios
(LjL/#ubuntu-ops) scared of wallops :)
(PriceChild/#ubuntu-ops) omnious
(LjL/#ubuntu-ops) he didn't mean malicious bots i think
(PriceChild/#ubuntu-ops) well "clearing bans"?
(nalioth/#ubuntu-ops) no, they're dumping the d:line lists
<Hobbsee> why?
<gnomefreak> keep us on our feet
<nalioth> Hobbsee: because with a umpetymegabyte dline.conf, it makes the network slow
<nalioth> and if you guys have never seen a bot get d:lined you don't have to worry about said bot returning
<Hobbsee> heh
<nalioth> d:lines make k:lines look like a slap on the wrist.
<PriceChild> what's so special about d:lines?
<nalioth> they never expire
<nalioth> until the dline.conf is rm'd
<PriceChild> thanks
<nalioth> and that doesn't happen too often
<nalioth> they are also initiated in a most evil way
<PriceChild> is that a secret evil way?
<nalioth> yes, because it can be abused by trolls
<nalioth> and i hate klining trolls who abuse dline invites
* nalioth mutters about folks with more time on their hands than sense
<LjL> pricechild and me? :P
<PriceChild> pardon?
<LjL> PriceChild: well the description above kind of fits our dodgy attempts at forwarding people without coordination :P
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<jrib> heh
<LjL> it was fun 'cause when you stopped and decided to start back from the other end of the alphabet, i had done the very same :P
<LjL> well not alphabet, that would be -unregged kicking, anyway =)
<PriceChild> haha yeah
<PriceChild> nalioth, have you taken off that script that kills dcc'ers then?
<nalioth> PriceChild: didn't you just see it in action?
<PriceChild> whoops....
<nalioth> it has been tuned and is 99% effective now
<PriceChild> i'm used to it being the first thing after the send
<nalioth> part of its retune has induced a couple of nanoseconds lag
<PriceChild> silly me :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: but now, it never misses
<PriceChild> Thanks :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> D SEND nalioth, i don't believe you for a moment
<nalioth> LjL: you forget a few commas
<LjL> commas?
<nalioth> , << comma
<LjL> err, yes...
<nalioth> you need 6 more to be a believer
* LjL assumes it's some quote from some movie and moves on :P
* jrib nods
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-12
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Myrtti> !ntfs =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Myrtti> !ntfs =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Myrtti> !ntfs =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Myrtti> !ntfs > bascule
<ubottu> bascule called the ops in #kubuntu (rajdhani)
<Myrtti> [03:06] *** Flip2405 [n=dem0n@c-71-204-57-251.hsd1.ga.comcast.net] has quit  ["Kage is a fucking retard im outtie"]
<Myrtti> I tried to put a banforward to here
<elkbuntu> bazhang noticed that twit yesterday too
<Myrtti> that's exactly why I put a banforward on him
<Myrtti> he should've been asked to change it, if so, then the banforward is in place, if not, then it's a sign u is too busy for us to note and remember to ask him to change his quit message
<no0tic> why Lj.L has disappeared?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (slvmchn)
<Madpilot> the last got k-lined...
<Madpilot> idiot
<Pici> It wasn't klined when he called ops
<nalioth> there are no more automated klines
<Madpilot> I know. ¨idiot" was for the D C C spammer, not the guy who called ops
<bazhang> wow nice ident
<Amaranth> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in hardy
<Amaranth> bleh
<Madpilot> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: kde-icons-mono, libmono-accessibility1.0-cil, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil, libmono-addins0.2-cil (and 116 others)
<Amaranth> it's a source package
<Madpilot> bleh again
<Madpilot> evidently under a different name than just ´mono´ in hardy
<Amaranth> !info mono-common
<Myrtti> !find sharp
<ubottu> mono-common (source: mono): common files for Mono. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 728 kB
<ubottu> Found: gtk-sharp2-gapi, libmono-sharpzip0.84-cil, libmono-sharpzip2.84-cil, mono-gmcs, mono-mcs (and 11 others)
<Amaranth> see, "source: mono"
<Amaranth> the bot doesn't do source packages :P
<Amaranth> !info mono intrepid
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<Amaranth> err, duh
<Amaranth> !info mono-common intrepid
<ubottu> mono-common (source: mono): common files for Mono. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Amaranth> whee
<Myrtti> I swear to Gaia, if the doctors think I need to have my medication for longer than July, I'll happily eat them no matter they cost 1€ a day. This is horrible
<Myrtti> I'll never ever forget to take my meds again
<Myrtti> ;____;
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> gestapospank a family friendly nick?
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<Amaranth> jdong: I need your l33t admin powers to make the desktop effects forum description not suck
<Amaranth> It is fully buzzword compliant and information free
<jussi01> Does anyone know if the is a planet ubuntu archive? ie. the blog posts that have dropped off the bottom of planet?
<Amaranth> jussi01: the blogs of the people that are on there
<elkbuntu> jussi01, archive.org? :Þ
<jussi01> Amaranth: yeah, problem is I know hwat the blog post was about, it was on the last night, but I can for the life of me remeber the blogger...
<Amaranth> jussi01: what was it about?
<Amaranth> maybe we can help :)
<jussi01> Ubuntu mobile image creation testing, in xephyr
<Amaranth> my liferea history is longer than the planet ubuntu page :)
<jussi01> had a nice ubuntu mobile screenshot on it.
<Amaranth> jussio1: http://blog.omma.net/?p=8
<Amaranth> Also, I hate your clone
<Amaranth> :P
<jussi01> Amaranth: you rock. thank you very much :)
<jussi01> happy?
<Amaranth> yes :)
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome tabbing sucks and i got sick of patching it
<jussi01> doesnt really matter, I get hilighted on both
<gnomefreak> whos is it we talk to about removing a mailing list?
<bazhang> wow bantracker is sweet :)
<bazhang> especially the way you can add comments after the fact
<Amaranth> People actually post comments in there? :P
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I think thats elmo iirc
<bazhang> haha
<gnomefreak> jussi01: thanks
 * jussi01 slaps Amaranth... 
<jussi01> Amaranth: !! be nice... :P
<Amaranth> jussi01: This is the same argument the automatix devs give me
<Amaranth> They screw up, we should modify ubuntu to work around their screwups
<jussi01> Amaranth: yeah, I know. :D
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (kindofabuzz bad advice)
<Amaranth> bazhang: No warning for that kind of thing, just get rid of them
<bazhang> Amaranth, okay
<Amaranth> what is the factoid to tell people to not run that command?
<bazhang> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bazhang> or it was that
<bazhang> Amaranth, also ban?
<Amaranth> bazhang: yeah
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> you kicked him 
<Amaranth> i did a ban too
<bazhang> oh I see the ban now sorry
<Amaranth> and then either the bots for antsy or he retaliated?
<bazhang> you never give that command kindofabuzz 
<bazhang> thanks Amaranth 
<kindofabuzz> i'm sorry, not like many people knew what it was
<bazhang> no excuse kindofabuzz 
<kindofabuzz> sorry man
<Amaranth> You know that command is bad, why even say it?
<kindofabuzz> it will never happen again
<bazhang> you were also overly aggressive towards a helper fde
<kindofabuzz> it was a joke
<bazhang> and warned several times not to be
<kindofabuzz> i believe he was overly aggressive to me
<jussi01> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<kindofabuzz> i apologize
<bazhang> he was helping that user for some time and then you interjected
<bazhang> and were asked to back off
<bazhang> several times by several individuals
<bazhang> and then you pasted that dangerous command
<bazhang> !coc 
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> please read that kindofabuzz 
<kindofabuzz> i know i was wrong, once again sorry
<bazhang> come back in a couple of days and we can talk again
<kindofabuzz> here?
<bazhang> yes
<kindofabuzz> ok
<bazhang> best not to idle here.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !rmrf
<ubottu> Factoid rmrf not found
<Myrtti> !-danger
<ubottu> danger has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2008-03-08 18:30:18 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-03-08 22:41:42
<bazhang> i.e. kindofabuzz  best to depart now and come back in a couple of days
<Myrtti> !rmrf/
<ubottu> Factoid rmrf/ not found
<kindofabuzz> ok 
<Myrtti> !rmrf/ is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no rmrf/ is <alias> danger
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !rmrf/
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bazhang> maybe add something like your system will be wiped
<bazhang> just so they dont test it out
<Myrtti> bazhang: there are plenty of other commands that are dangerous enough to be given !danger
<bazhang> true Myrtti 
<gnomefreak> add something like you will be banned on site for atleast $TIME?
<gnomefreak> kind of save the user from asking why and trying to fight it?
<bazhang> insta-perma-megaban
<Myrtti> I wouldn't even ban them
<Myrtti> most people who give rmrf/ don't know it's a no no
<Myrtti> or understand it
<Myrtti> a remove, banforward to here and explaining the matter
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, indeed. i know one that starts with 'A' and ends with 'x'
<bazhang> ax?
<Myrtti> au-tah-mah-tex
<bazhang> ps ax | grep
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> that starts with 'p' :Þ
<bazhang> though envy is now a restricted module
<bazhang> hhaha
<elkbuntu> thats because the envy guy had guts enough to accept what was crack about his application and work towards improving it
<bazhang> bravo to him
<Myrtti> I get a funny feeling when someone advices on the usage of dd if=/dev/random
<Myrtti> or was it of...
<Myrtti> can't remember
<gnomefreak> i have a hard time believing that a user for now reason gives that command doesnt know what it means unless they are asking what does this do
<gnomefreak> but just a random comment or telling user to run it they know damn well what it does
<bazhang> he knew
<gnomefreak> most do
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: even still, I think it's a bit rash to ban them for days?
<gnomefreak> for a day for a few hours thats why i stated $TIME
<Myrtti> Flip2405: good day
 * gnomefreak never said "for days"
<Myrtti> Flip2405: you're on this channel instead of #ubuntu because of your quit message
<Flip2405> Hello i was trying to get into linux development and i was wondering what language the .c exetension
<Myrtti> Flip2405: I'm requesting you to please change it
<Flip2405> opps
<Flip2405> forgot about that sruy
<Flip2405> okay
<Flip2405> there ya go :) but
<Flip2405> my question is simple so instead of putting me in a room full of spam can you please awnser :)
<Flip2405> Myrtti
<Flip2405> Hello
<gnomefreak> Flip2405: this isnt a support channel. If you are asking a question how do you think its easy? if easy you wouldnt need to ask
<bazhang> Flip2405, best to depart.
<Myrtti> Flip2405: hold on
<Flip2405> :) okay well can i atleast go to the support i changed it
<Myrtti> Flip2405: I'll remove your banforward now
<Myrtti> Flip2405: sorry, I'm on mobile dialup at my moms now and my phone spontaneously booted just when I was about to take the banforward off
<Flip2405> Np man
<bazhang> err lady
<Flip2405> Np friend :)
<Flip2405> tyvm
<Flip2405> cya
<Myrtti> Flip2405: try to join #ubuntu now
<Flip2405> it worked
<Flip2405> cya
<gnomefreak> isnt .c a c header file
<bazhang> seems kindofabuzz was PM'ing another helper after he left here with some foulness
<Myrtti> isnt .h a c header file
<Myrtti> .c can be pretty much anything done with c
<gnomefreak> ah good point 
<bazhang> cursing him out graphically
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: wanna hear the funny part?
<Myrtti> I've never ever written a line of c
<gnomefreak> bazhang: tell the victum to complain in here so its logged
<bazhang> gnomefreak, will do
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: C isnt too bad just long drug out 
<bazhang> have told him to do so
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: concider yourself lucky i know alot of people that hate it but that was my first language
<bazhang> hi soundray ; sorry he did that
<gnomefreak> bazhang: soundray is the guy?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, the one who got cursed yes
<gnomefreak> if so please warn the other user maybe remove him, soundray is a very big helper for a very long time
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: I'm one of the one's whose first language was java...
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he is banned for two days; extend it?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i dropped out of java class :)
<bazhang> soundray, he cursed you out?
<gnomefreak> 2 days is fine for now, he needs to understand running his mouth will not be tolerated 
<soundray> kindofabuzz saw fit to send me a pm saying "You little bitch, you called ops on me"
<gnomefreak> hmmm clicking the x doesnt close the app :(
<gnomefreak> send him here everyone leave and take logging bots with you :)
<bazhang> thanks soundray, and sorry he did that
 * gnomefreak wonder what he does next
<soundray> Not to worry, bazhang, thanks for your help.
<gnomefreak> soundray: if it happens again let me know please
<bazhang> soundray, thanks for all your help :)
<Myrtti> soundray: how many minutes ago he pm'd you?
<soundray> Myrtti: must be about 10 minutes now
<bazhang> well after he left here
<gnomefreak> i would say an op pm him telling him to stop but that might full him even more
<Myrtti> as it's 1123 now, and he left here at 1100 sharpish...
<Myrtti> I'd say drop an extra day on him for that
<gnomefreak> make it 3?
<bazhang> okay Myrtti 
<bazhang> see what he says in two days time and then at least one more day
<Myrtti> it's one thing to give stupid advice and to curse
<bazhang> aggression against several of the best helpers though
<gnomefreak> this is the same rmrf guy?
<bazhang> yes gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> he damn sure knew what he was doing than not a doubt in my mind
<bazhang> oh for sure
 * gnomefreak was on reboot when he did it so i wasnt positive now i am
<bazhang> I've got to go; work :(
<Myrtti> not understanding what you've done stupidly after being told and agression towards people advicing you...
<Myrtti> that just sort of...
<Myrtti> proves that you're not only giving stupid advice
<gnomefreak> hes a moron 
<elkbuntu> we're not allowed to say that anymore :(
<bazhang> see you later folks
<gnomefreak> oh wait i cant well i jsut did
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: \o/ I didn't say it :-D
<Myrtti> just implemented it
<elkbuntu> hehe
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: eh its true 
<Myrtti> :-D
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it is. yes. but we as ops are not allowed to say stuff which $non_offensive_word_meaning_trolls might get upset at
<elkbuntu> yes, this makes it *really* hard to do our jobs. talk to the CC about this.
<Myrtti> newspeak
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i was at meeting and honestly if he didnt do half of what he did within 15 minutes i wouldnt have said it. if someone brings me up infront of CC ill bring logs
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, doesnt matter. ops have about as many rights are parents do.
<gnomefreak> but i will try to be nice from now on ;) but rmrf is NO excuse for anything IMHO
<gnomefreak> i can beat the users?
<gnomefreak> oh wait uonly if under 5 :(
<gnomefreak> only*
<elkbuntu> eh? what crazy place do you live where corporal punishment is still valid?
<gnomefreak> USA
<elkbuntu> geez. you're lucky
<elkbuntu> parents get charged and sued in australia :(
<gnomefreak> depending on how you define that. i can hit my kids but kids now a days will call the cops 
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: so do we but i dont think one case has gotten anywhere in the high courts
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, the CC is way more kid sympathetic than the court system
<elkbuntu> they're so scared that someone who makes physical threats might stop using ubuntu that they forsake the dozens that the bully scares away
<gnomefreak> well the way i see if 5 people typed that command in it makes everyone look bad so i have every right to be pissed off IMHO it doesnt happen often but it does happen to everyone
<elkbuntu> unless it's an op who has been abused all day by users and makes a freudian slip
<elkbuntu> then the op is hauled
<Myrtti> I'm hapy the speach detection of Finnish language is so poor
<Myrtti> happy, even
<Myrtti> if you folks knew how much and often I curse in real life...
 * gnomefreak tried not to but depends what happens :)
<gnomefreak> s/moron/something-else
<Myrtti> when I was 8 I attended a summer camp where the 12-y-o's taught me how to curse
<gnomefreak> i remember that age my father kicked my ass so bad
<gnomefreak> dont ever say some of those phrases towards your father :(
<elkbuntu> bottom line is. we're expected to be superhuman. we're not allowed to vent. we're not allowed to slip.
<Myrtti> /me pokes Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
<Myrtti> remember that one channel that we fooled with earlier
<gnomefreak> understood but while we have to be that way than why cant we hold users responsable for thier actions? this is going on the rules that were made while i was gone about not banning trolls or was it being more lenant with them
<Myrtti> the one with /mode +a ;-)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
<Myrtti> /me tries to create a !-channel, fails
<Tm_T>  /j !!channel ?
<Myrtti> no such channel
<Tm_T> Myrtti: in what network? freenode doesn't support those IIRC
<Myrtti> damn
<gnomefreak> when was ! added for channels
<Myrtti> it would've been a perfect solution
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: its special thing, IRCnet
<Myrtti> !vent-your-frustration with mode +a
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> haha
<gnomefreak> we had a channel but while i was gone it was abandoned/unregistered
<Myrtti> I could be a bofh
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: with mode +a ?
<Myrtti> :->
<gnomefreak> +i for sure i dont remember if +a  what is +a
<Myrtti> "Marks the channel to use anonymous conversations. All conversations, and people joining/parting are viewed all from 'anonymous!anonymous@anonymous'. Users quitting are seen as users parting the channel with no reason. "
<gnomefreak> AH
<gnomefreak> oops
<Tm_T> well, its not totally anonymous
<Myrtti> I've got high ethics. I'd make sure it would be only for anonymous venting, ie, you could curse and swear and vent as long as you don't mention any particular nicks
<Myrtti> if rules were breached, I'd empty the channel and keep it that way for $duration
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/anonyymius_huipussaan.png
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> ie. you could say "**** that was a total ****** person"
<Myrtti> but not "**** $nick was a total ***** person"
<Tm_T> :((
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-ops-anonymous
<Myrtti> "hi, my name is anonymous and I'm an ubuntu op"
<Tm_T> can I do /voice $nick ?
<Myrtti> "hi anonymous"
<Tm_T> ;-P
<gnomefreak> bug 222277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222277 in xorg "Firefox 3 b5 crashes xorg when loading ubuntuguide.org in ubuntu 8.04 with compiz enabled (dup-of: 212648)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<gnomefreak> yay i think i found it :)
<Myrtti> wfb?
<gnomefreak> i bug that i gave to timo i lost it and needded it
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<ikonia> gnomefreak: give me a nudge when your back please
<gnomefreak> im here
<ikonia> are you in +1 ?
<gnomefreak> sorry just looking at bugs
<gnomefreak> yes
<ikonia> uno momento
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> hes still not here
 * gnomefreak goes to look for someones email since i cant find him here lately :(
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<fde> I'm unsure whether this is the right place, or if #ubuntu-irc is more appropriate, but could someone please change the bot's 'sound' factoid to reflect pulseaudio changes...
<Seeker`> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fde> Currently it states to set it to ALSA only, but there is no dmix anymore, so that isn't what the user wants in any case.
<Seeker`> fde: type !sound is (what you feel the replacement should be)
<fde> If you set it to ALSA by itself, without dmix enabled, you can only get sound from one device at a time, and some apps fight for control of /dev/dsp so others never get a turn.
<fde> Seeker`: There is a Pulse Audio selection in System > Preferences > Sound 
<fde> ubottu: no sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, fde said: ubottu: no sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fde> I guess ubottu doesn't take the same commands as dpkg... heh
<fde> Actually, the dmix part shouldn't be there at all
<fde> !sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTFor playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3roubleshooting - 
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> See, that's why I always ask
<fde> I guess it messaged people that _can_ change it though... thanks  :)
<fde> ubottu: no sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3  (basically just taking out all references to ALSA/dmix in favor of Pulse, causes too many issues, if it's not working with Pulse, it's a bug)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, fde said: ubottu: no sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3  (basically just taking out all references to ALSA/dmix in favor of Pulse, causes too many issues, if it's not working wi
 * fde kicks the bot
<fde> I'm tired though, I need sleep
<Seeker`> fde: why are you kicking the bot?
<jussi01> fde: that is the response the bot should give
<fde> Seeker`: It's being bad! heh... it cuz it off what I intended to say to people in power
<fde> cuz it cut off*
<elkbuntu> ...
<elkbuntu> mneptok, have you been sharing your waterbottle with the other kids again?
<fde> I just thought of something... the change I requested is only applicable to Hardy... 
<fde> Maybe there should be soundhardy ... or sound should be for hardy and going forward... and there should be a soundold with the current version?
<fde> But yeah, currently, if it doesn't work with Pulse, it's a bug that should be filed... so that should be reflected somewhere... else you get to try to explain that it's not applicable to hardy, and why, and THEN help, and users don't care about such details.
<fde> I'm going to bed though  :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: of course, the real solution is to just prohibit $non_offensive_word_meaning_trolls from attending the meetings.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they certainly never bothered to respond to emails, at least, to all who were CC'd.
<Hobbsee> even if they did, others would have time to look up whether they were right, or on crack.  *g*
<Hobbsee> or to take a step back, and look at how we govern the channels, which would include some of mneptok's ideas.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, if response and attention to mails is a prereq for meetings, then i think certain members of the CC would have been prohibited last week
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: sure, but they weren't making the complaint.
<elkbuntu> not to mention, we're already told we govern too harshly, and are already pressured to be kinder to troublemakers.
<Hobbsee> they mentioned nothing about newbies, though.
 * Seeker` wonders what is going on
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: the rmrf troll earlier, etc.
<Seeker`> what meetings are you talking about
<Hobbsee> the CC meeting.
 * Hobbsee pulls Seeker` out from under his rock.
<bazhang> the rmrf fellow was dealt with too harshly? is that really in question?
 * jussi01 takes the rock and drops it on Seeker` :P
<Hobbsee> bazhang: unsure.  the CC thought that $non_offensive_word_meaning_trolls were dealt with too harshly, and seeing as that guy counts as one...
<Hobbsee> it wouldn't be unheard of
<Seeker`> :(
<Hobbsee> jussi01: careful!  you'll crush him!
<Hobbsee> jussi01: just imagine what the CC would say to that!
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> although, maybe not.  it would class as a death threat, i guess.
<bazhang> if that was too harsh after all that he did, then the channel is essentially handed over to those that seek to disrupt it
<Hobbsee> bazhang: ahhh, you're new to this.  the politics of the past few months have been looking at exactly that.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: which is why seveas and such quit.
<Seeker`> I remember the good old days, when you could call a troll a troll, and ban then
<Seeker`> s/then/them
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> Hobbsee, may as well fold up #ubuntu channels if that is the case
<jussi01> Please, can we leave this one again, im tired of it... :/
<Hobbsee> bazhang: or leave them in the control of people who *do* believe that that's the right way to moderate.
<bazhang> sorry jussi01 ; never heard it before, I will stop now
<jussi01> sniff
 * bazhang hands jussi01  a tissue
<elkbuntu> jussi01, as much as it hurts, it cannot and will not go away
<Hobbsee> ++
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: what, you mean that sweeping things under the carpet doesn't work?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: true, however I continually hear/see exactly the same things repeated over and over again, and to me its not going anywhere. thats my real problem. 
<elkbuntu> jussi01, we have no way to take things anywhere. if we do we're either incompetent or harrassing.
<elkbuntu> repeat cycle.
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> elkbuntu: I understand your point. :(
 * elkbuntu needs icecream
<elkbuntu> brb
<Seeker`> it'll end up with the same thing that is happening with kids in the UK: Noone (not even the police) have any power to do anything about them, in case they are "hurt" or "insulted", so they just run wild
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: good idea
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, pretty much
<elkbuntu> as i said before, we've about as much stance as a parent
<elkbuntu> it's all our fault when the channels turn to feces, but we're not allowed to do a thing to stop it
<bazhang> except parents are not volunteers
<elkbuntu> bazhang, they volunteered when they did the deed
<bazhang> oof
 * jussi01 goes off to make an #ubuntu-ops-politics channel...
<bazhang> haha
<elkbuntu> heh
 * jussi01 sighs at the guy looking for browsers "like internet explorer"...
<Pici> jussi01: Really? My reaction was more of a scream.
<jussi01> Pici: hehe, Im to tired to scream
<Pici> "Linux doesnt have any browsers that crappy, sorry"
<jussi01> bwahahah
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Seeker`> I believe parents are still allowed to smack kids in the UK
<ikonia> Seeker`: a news report I saw last week suggested smacking = illegal as of this year
<elkbuntu> if not, grounds for child abuse investigations and defamations
<Seeker`> wtf
<bazhang> jrib I tried your new and improved warning; it worked like a charm :)
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smacking#Legal_situation
 * Pici smacks Seeker` 
<Seeker`> IMO there is nothing wrong with smacking kids that misbehave - as long as it is done "reasonably" (i.e. only using hands, not hard enough to leave a mark / bruise, not done excessively)
<bazhang> phonebook?
<Seeker`> bazhang: ?
<jrib> bazhang: good to hear
<bazhang> leaves no marks :)
<jrib> my parents used a wooden spoon
<bazhang> haha
<Seeker`> bazhang: I would hope you dont have a phonebook for a hand
<bazhang> that *would* make typing a bit tedious
<Seeker`> just a little
<Seeker`> I was smacked as a kid, and I'm fine *twitch*
<ikonia> a collegue of mine went to a catholic school, he (like me) is left handed, apprantly, it's the "devils" hands, and every time he'd done something with his left hand, eat, drink, write, etc the nuns would smack his hands with a thick ruler, 
<ikonia> he is now ambidexterous
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i'd challenge that everyone in this channel received corporal punishment
<ikonia> I certainly got a smack in my youth
<elkbuntu> anyone who didnt is clearly a kiddie ;)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i gather you were never subjected to church?
 * Seeker` is left handed
<Hobbsee> since when does church smack people?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah, too kind. lets leave this now i think.
 * Hobbsee hasn't been to such a one, but OK.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: few years ago now
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, um, you missed my point. never mind.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: nope, not a religious family, his tale was quite shocking to me
<Seeker`> ikonia: I guess that this was from the time when corporal punishment was allowed in all schools?
<bazhang> lefties unite!
 * jussi01 is getting his new pet on thursday :D
<jussi01> (just to be a little more ot)
<elkbuntu> kitteh?
<jussi01> nope...
<elkbuntu> yeah, this is a little offtopic
<elkbuntu> puppeh?
<jussi01> its an "unusual" pet :D
<elkbuntu> ooh
<elkbuntu> turtle?!
<ikonia> Seeker`: yes, 
 * jussi01 goes to grab a photo
<Pici> jussi01: armadillo 
<Seeker`> when I was young, the number of left handed people was roughly 10%. apparently it is closer to 50% now, as people aren't forced to use their right hands to write any more
<elkbuntu> ikonia, is your irssi playing up again?
<jussi01> here he is: http://imagebin.ca/view/6sQ7bW.html
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> elkbuntu: a little yes, but I think I've found the fixes
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, left handedness is a genetic recessive trait. it's not likely to be anything less than 25%
<Pici> jussi01: Hedgehog?
<elkbuntu> er, anything more*
<jussi01> Pici: yeps :)
<Pici> jussi01: cute
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 is smiling from ear to ear :D
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Both my parents are right handed, both me and my brother are left handed, so it is possible, even if it is unlikely
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, that's a statistically redundant number to base the trend on.
<Pici> Gregor Mendel
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> although they're pretty certain he fudged the results to get his message across, as he also had what would have been an inaccurate number to derive the conclusion from.
<jdong> yeah he definitely fudged the numbers *AND* did an exhaustive search.
<jdong> the traits he chose to document were the ONLY traits of pea plants that follow mendelian genetics
<bazhang> poopuser's ident family friendly?
<elkbuntu> quite. sane and sensible, no.
<bazhang> not his nick-->the ident is handjob
<Myrtti> borderline case
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Pici> Eh, I wouldnt go out of the way to ask him to change it.  
<elkbuntu> however, suggesting a change of ident for future uses of the ubuntu namespace should catalyse them either one way or the other.
<elkbuntu> we're told to catalyse. nobody says which way.
<bazhang> Goos-fraba..
<Pici> eh?
<bazhang> anger management (movie)
 * Pici cleans out some accidental factoids
<Pici> !idiot
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> see mirror
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> ubottu why?
<ubottu> Factoid why? not found
<bazhang> hmm turned off
<Pici> !why
<ubottu> Because.
<bazhang> used to be a bit funnier
<elkbuntu> it needs a response randomiser
<elkbuntu> we could get it to argue like a toddler
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> elkbuntu: The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> yay!
<Pici> !redmond
<ubottu> redmond is where bad software is born
<elkbuntu> no, why is Why not?
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> !no, why is Why not?
<ubottu> I know nothing about why yet, elkbuntu
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
<Pici> elkbuntu: I moved it to be an #ubuntu-offtopic factoid only.
<elkbuntu> oh.
<ikonia> !redmond's not really cool
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> seems likley to provoke response like !vista
<elkbuntu> yeah. it's not like every single piece of software from the geographical location of 'redmond' is bad either
<elkbuntu> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<elkbuntu> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<elkbuntu> !usersnack
<ubottu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<elkbuntu> :)
<Pici> !lolops
<ubottu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<elkbuntu> !no, redmond is a city in the state of Washington in the United States. Nothing else interesting about it. Seriously, nothing. 
<ubottu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<Pici> :)
<elkbuntu> how's that, ikonia? :)
<ikonia> better
<ikonia> as least it doesn't slate anyone
<elkbuntu> yeah. i'd rather have something and not have every idiot trying to be the person to 'come up' with 'something funny'
<wgrant> !no redmond is something funny
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, wgrant said: !no redmond is something funny
<elkbuntu> har.
<elkbuntu> !no, redmond is not relevent to my interests.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
 * elkbuntu grins
<elkbuntu> that better still?
<ikonia> I'd remove it from the db 
<elkbuntu> i'd rather not have it blank, unless you want people trying to be the 'champion' to add it
<elkbuntu> anyway, im off to bed. peace
<tonyyarusso> hmm, what happens if you say "is <reply>"
<elkbuntu> !tonyyarusso is <reply>
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !tonyyarusso
 * elkbuntu waits for the bot to die
<elkbuntu> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<wgrant> SIGSEGV
<elkbuntu> nice, however, now if someone really wants the reaction we'll have instead:
<elkbuntu> !tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> !tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> ...
<elkbuntu> !no, tonyyarusso is weird.
<ubottu> please see above
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> !no, tonyyarusso is weird.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<Pici> !tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso is weird.
<tonyyarusso> hahaha
<Pici> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
<wgrant> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<elkbuntu> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<elkbuntu> !seveas
<ubottu> Factoid seveas not found
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> really :(
<tonyyarusso> Heck, that could actually be his factoid now.
<elkbuntu> !no, seveas is :(
<ubottu> I know nothing about seveas yet, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !seveas is <reply>:(
<ubottu> But seveas already means something else!
<Pici> 404 seveas not found
<Pici> !seveas
<ubottu> Factoid seveas not found
<elkbuntu> you are a stupid stupid bot
<Pici> !-seveas
<elkbuntu> !seveas is <reply> :(
<Pici> !no seveas is <reply> :(
<ubottu> I know nothing about seveas yet, Pici
<ikonia> is it picking : as EOL
<elkbuntu> doing the no before it was added is what trips it up
<elkbuntu> !seveas is <reply> \:(
<ubottu> But seveas already means something else!
<tonyyarusso> anyone good with CSS?  I need to figure out what conditional I need for IE(7) (works in FF)
<Pici> !seveas
<ubottu> :(
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> but :(
<Pici> It was messing up because !seveas used to point to his repo info.
<Pici> Had to !unforget first
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> !hobbsee
<ubottu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
 * Hobbsee attacks elkbuntu with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * elkbuntu cheers
 * wgrant throws ubotu at Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee eats it
<Pici> :o
<Seeker`> -16:03:10- ~s~ Irssi: Starting query in freenode with arzu883
<Seeker`> -16:03:10- arzu883: çok tatlýyým tadýma bakmak istersen gel :)) tatli_buse17
<Seeker`> arzu833 is in #ubuntu
<jdong> no idea what it says, but there's a :) so it must be benign.
<Pici> #kubuntu-kde4 is still separate from #kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> ..
<Seeker`> sorry about that
<Pici> You should be.
<jussi01> Pici: the plan is that #kubuntu-kde4 will disappear with the release of intrepid
<Pici> jussi01: Ah, I thought that was the plan for Hardy.
<jussi01> Pici: :)
<Pici> bazhang: you're too quick today 
<bazhang> Pici, his language was abusive
<Pici> bazhang: no, I mean faster than me ;)
<bazhang> oh haha
<Seeker`> Pici wants to ban some people :P
<Hobbsee> you bad people.
<Hobbsee> you'll be catalysed soon, on the evils of banning.
 * Seeker` facedesks, "I really dont like the word catalyse in this context"
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> s/catalyse/$non_offensive_word_for_catalyse/
 * jussi01 hands Pici the long pointy stick of doom
<Seeker`> mediate is much better
 * Hobbsee sues jussi01 for copyright infringement
<Seeker`> catalyse sounds too much like a buzzword
<Pici> Sounds like a chemistry experiment.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: mediation requires changes from both parties, doesn't it?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: you can, I stole the stick from you to give to him
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: It doesn't _require_ changes from both sides
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: just usually involves it?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: It usually involves two or more people coming to some mutual agreement
<Seeker`> In this case, the channel ops and the $not_a_troll
<jussi01> Why do I always read mediate as meditate ?
<Hobbsee> right
<Seeker`> it is possible that the ops will conceed that the users behaviour was acceptable, and it is possible the user will accept they are wrong
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (rso swearing)
<Pici> Chanserv.py doesnt give any feedback when you op/kick/whatever people, right?
<Pici> i.e. it just does it?
<Pici> nevermind
<Pici> /cs o,d,v,dv are all in Chanserv.pl now, working on the other stuff now.
<ompaul> pl or py?
<Pici> pl, for irssi
<ompaul> ack
<ubottu> danbhfive called the ops in #ubuntu (frawfraw)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ping
<nalioth> lovely
<ubottu> praet called the ops in #ubuntu (mob)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: a91-155-238-61.elisa-laajakaista.fi
<nalioth> klined
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?
<nalioth> Tm_T: there was a troublemaking ban evader from that IP ( which was klined )
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Pici> Why are we letting Tm_T know specifically?
<Myrtti> Pici: because I take it as a personal insult if someone from .fi is being an ass
<Myrtti> and because I'm not active in -fi
<Myrtti> sorry.
<Pici> Myrtti: If I felt like that about americans, I'd feel pretty insulted.
<Myrtti> Pici: Finland is not only the native country of ssh, irc and linxu, but also a country with 5+ million inhabitans
<Myrtti> inhabitants
<Myrtti> linux, even
<Myrtti> damn. need sleep
<Pici> nalioth: same person was just back
<nalioth> we've got problems  :(
<Pici> freenode?
<Pici> :(
<nalioth> no, us
 * nalioth was in #ubuntu-ops last time he looked
<nalioth> that finnish troll keeps recycling his modem
<nalioth> can anyone /who #ubuntu for a91-155-*.elisa-laajakaista.fi    ?
<Pici> huh? The person was at a91-155-238-61.elisa-laajakaista.fi for each event
<nalioth> Pici: no, i've klined two addresses so far from there
<Pici> anon@
<Pici> anon@
<Pici> n=anon@a91-155-238-61.elisa-laajakaista.fi = mob, frawfraw, and blakie according to my /whoising anyway
<jussi01> sigh
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti, I feel your pain. :/
 * Pici wishes more people here were nice
<jussi01> hrm,  he left, but in #ubuntu-mobile (might be one to watch for)
<jussi01> [21:59:44] <chemboy> i like fucking hot and sexy girls!!!!!!!!! :'(
<jussi01> [21:59:47] <-- chemboy (n=chemboy@6532223hfc07.tampabay.res.rr.com) has left #ubuntu-mobile
<jussi01> christel: if you are around, could do with your help in #ubuntu-artwork 
<jussi01> we have a troll in there: emotionalwhitema: WANTED ! single white female 17 to 70 with red hair(blonde will do) a high I.Q. and good morals----freckles are a plus
<jussi01> Ok, he got bored and left, but probably worth keeping an eye out for. 
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i might now an op in htere
<gnomefreak> there
<gnomefreak> hes just not answering
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I just checked the access list ;)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: is asac on it?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> only seveas, troy_s christe.l and kwii
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<jussi01> funny, i remember that nick from a while back.
<nalioth> jussi01: why are you asking for c h r i s t e l?
<jussi01> nalioth: she is on the access list for that chan...
<nalioth> jussi01: the irc council has access in _all_ official Ubuntu community channels
<jussi01> nalioth: how so? the access list had 4 people on it as I listed earlier
<nalioth> jussi01: Group Contacts have de facto access in any channel their group covers
<nalioth> you are far more likely to get me than c h r i s t e l
<jussi01> nalioth: ok. so what was the correct way of dealing with that? Do you have access in there?
<nalioth> and it just puts more clutter on her radar ( that is not her concern )
<nalioth> jussi01: you ask in here
<nalioth> or note there is a problem in here
<nalioth> jdub is not familiar with our policies and put c h r i s t e l on the ACL for some weird reason
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> nalioth: ok, so if need be, you can actually do something about situations like this?
<gnomefreak> why am i getting messe dup pms :(
<gnomefreak> messed up even
<jussi01> gnomefreak: like?
<gnomefreak> hld on
<gnomefreak> 16:04 <Pelin_ankara> irem_34ist h 0 t �m Ac�yor K`a`m`e`r`a`d`a
<gnomefreak> hes looking at being removed from #ubuntu if i find out its a bot
<jussi01> nalioth: ^
<gnomefreak> he got hit
<gnomefreak> kline
<jussi01> gnomefreak: we have been calling st*ff on those for a while
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak just now getting a spare minute to sit
<nalioth> jussi01: situations such as #ubuntu-artwork should be mentioned in here so it can be noted
<jussi01> nalioth: sure. 
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you around?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, only in spirit
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: do you still have that mutt guide?
<ompaul> I'll see if I can find it for ya
<gnomefreak> thanks i redid bookmarks and cant find it :(
<ompaul> http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/mutt.php
<ompaul> that is one version 
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ompaul> you can search for brian and work out if there is a later one
<gnomefreak> yep thanks just need one to get me set up :)
<ubottu> filthpig called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> spam subject: "set your wife on fire!"
<nalioth> mneptok: are you sure you weren't just a good role model?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<tomaw> You guys may wish to consider an extended duration of +R
<nalioth> as opposed to +r ?
<ubottu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> Awwww ten98 gave me a heart in PM with our names in.
<nalioth> won't keep him from riding the train
<PriceChild> Have you found him a seat?
<nalioth> does he need one?
<ompaul> all aboard thats goin aboard all ashore thats goin ashore ;-)
<PriceChild> I think he wants to be klined.
<ompaul> nalioth, blow the whistle :)
<PriceChild> He seems nice enough in PM, but quite insistent on putting across the message that he is trolling intentionally.
<ompaul> tell him that that behaviour is not welcome 
<mneptok> except on DALnet
<mneptok> who will take all the users they can get.
<mneptok> </inside_voice>
<ompaul> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-13
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<danroj> hola alguien conoce de eggdrop?
<jrib> !es | danroj
<ubottu> danroj: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mneptok> danroj: and don;t ask about bots
<mneptok> to late
<mneptok> *too
<Pici> domo arigato mr ubottu 
<mneptok> konban-wa, Pici 
<Pici> mneptok: Styx
<mneptok> Pici: i know. i even remember a time when they didn't completely suck.
<mneptok> (as they did for the "Kilroy Was Here" album)
<Pici> mneptok: I don't, they've always sucked
<elkbuntu> nal should remember mr danroj
<ubottu> In ubottu, fde said: tablet is For assistance with setting up tablet PC's, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Pici> Bleh, I need to go to sleep, can't babysit -offtopic.
<ubottu> In ubottu, fde said: tablet is also or look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen if that doesn't help.
<ubottu> Lunks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> did anyone speak to a Lunks?
<bazhang> yes for around 15 minutes
<gnomefreak> ok he was looking for ops for a channel he said
<bazhang> also thought it a fun way to gather ops for Q&A
<gnomefreak> 00:46 <         SeaPhor > bazhang, are you blind?
<gnomefreak> someone you were helping?
<bazhang> right; he is chit chatting and has been warned several times
<gnomefreak> ah
<bazhang> but we ban too much it seems so best to ignore seems to be the new SOP
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> ignore nothing
<bazhang> also Kelvin911 just used some very foul language towards me
<gnomefreak> i saw that one
<bazhang> cantonese but I can understand it
<gnomefreak> it didnt look like he said it to you as opposed said it
<bazhang> no time to PM people for 20-25 minutes and also watch as the channel slides into total offtopicness really
<gnomefreak> im not too good with other languages but some words i know or understand but i get bits and peices
<bazhang> some people on the internet have issues with communicating with others
<bazhang> seaphor is becoming abusive
<bazhang> and he has a history of it
<bazhang> the level of uncontrolled aggression is making many of the regular uber-helpers stay away
<Myrtti> [08:27] *** ubotu (ubotu) [n=ubotu@12.240.53.186] has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> kline?
<jussi01> hrm...
<Myrtti> jussi01: call the !st if you feel like it
<jussi01> its just a person with the name ubotu, we should just ask him to change it
<Myrtti> I banned him from #u anyway
 * tonyyarusso from -ot and +1
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: it should be ubotu!*@*
<Myrtti> imo
<Myrtti> with perhaps a banforward to here
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: until we have another?  makes sense.  will see if it's common.
<jussi01> someone should call/email dennis and get the password for that...
<nalioth> there is no need
<Myrtti> nalioth: staff kind of fingerwiggling ;-?
<nalioth> Myrtti: something like that
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> seems someone was unbanned a tad too early
<bazhang> Neo_The_User is in PM with me right now
<nalioth> lucky you
<bazhang> first words 'I hate you'
<nalioth> welcome to the fan club business
<tonyyarusso> awww, cute.  bazhang's been inducted.
<bazhang> he is becoming increasingly unhinged; this is the guy who changed his nick to bazhang_sucks and stop_bazhang
<Myrtti> bazhang: peanuts
<nalioth> bazhang: we all have our fans
<bazhang> let him stay?
<Myrtti> I've gone to the police once to make a request of inquery because the person threatened to kill me and my family and my pets, with a necrophiliac zest
<nalioth> is he disrupting channels?
<bazhang> so that would be yes then :)
<bazhang> not so far
<nalioth> when you gain the @, you gain the chance for rabid fans
<bazhang> though if he does I would prefer someone else do the escorting out :)
<jussi01> I dont know any op who doesnt have one or 2.
<Tm_T> I don't have any, or do I ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you're so young and gentle
<jussi01> Tm_T: oh yeah, but you are daddy, not op...
<bazhang> Tm_T, :)
<tonyyarusso> Most of mine have moved on relatively quickly at least.
<Tm_T> jussi01: true that
<jussi01> yeah, same for me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: gentle? =)
<bazhang> Tm_T, turned me around :)
<Tm_T> nah, I just showed which way you are already ;)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> ah here he starts with the aggression already (neo)
<Tm_T> ;)
<bazhang> whoa fast :)
<bazhang> now he is ubottu_
<jussi01> sigh
<Tm_T> done
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Neo_The_User said: ubottu how is your day?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> ok, I'm traveling to the land of "OMG I'm going to die under the work load" for a while
<Myrtti> so I hopefully wont be around in irc
<Myrtti> and if you see me saying something in irc, remind me to stay away
<bazhang> Myrtti, take care :)
<nalioth> hi AtomicSpark 
<AtomicSpark> why hello
<nalioth> can we help you with something?
<AtomicSpark> so I was banned from 3 rooms because I was impersonating the old ubotu. i didn't even mean to join all my favorites, just ps3, to mess with a friend.
<AtomicSpark> since i wasn't givin any warning, if i could get unbanned that would be great.
<AtomicSpark> didn't mean to cause a ruckus
<bazhang> you were showing aggression towards other users and were warned
<nalioth> one shouldn't need any warning when one knows one is using something that doesn't belong to them
<AtomicSpark> ah. i must of missed that warning. sorry.
<bazhang> changing user names from neo to ubottu_ to the current one doesnt help
<AtomicSpark> that wasn't me
<AtomicSpark> i only changed to ubotu from this one.
<tonyyarusso> no, that was another.
<AtomicSpark> i didn't think it would be a big deal since i figured everyone knew that bot was retired.
<tonyyarusso> well, _we_ all know, but the average user doesn't.
<AtomicSpark> yes and again i'm sorry. i only meant to join a mostly empty room.
<AtomicSpark> to mess with ethana2, whom we all love.
<nalioth> i suggest you find other means to 'mess with' folks
<AtomicSpark> maybe so.
<AtomicSpark> so could we leave this as a warning and get my ip unbanned from #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<AtomicSpark> i think it's just those two.
<bazhang> so Neo is already banned from offtopic?
<AtomicSpark> i'm not Neo, don't even know who he is.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: no idea - separate issue.
<tonyyarusso> The ban he's referring to is actually mine, btw.  Pondering.
<tonyyarusso> AtomicSpark: if we can be sure it won't be repeated, even if you managed to stick to certain channels, I could see that happening.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, okay; he must have quit then thanks
<AtomicSpark> i'm not one for impersonating others. like i said i just did it as a joke for one person, not to trick others. it won't happen again.
<tonyyarusso> That works for me I think.
<tonyyarusso> AtomicSpark: all right - removed.  Play nice now, and have a good evening or whatever it is where you are.  :)
<AtomicSpark> good deal.
<AtomicSpark> thanks. see you in the channel.
<Bodsda> hey, iwaswondering if there was a!DontFeedTheTroll or somethingg similar due to the recent increase introlls/spammers in #ubuntu
<jussi01> !search troll
<ubottu> Found: don't feed the troll, atroll, feedthetroll, nl-troll, feeding the troll
<jussi01> :)
<Bodsda> there all factoids?
<jussi01> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Bodsda> !atroll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Bodsda> jussi01, cool i like that one -- thanks m8
<jussi01> :) np
<jussi01> Bodsda: anything else we can help with?
<Bodsda> oh,. i forgot u dont like idlers sorry -- no im good --well actually is there a new dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   devs took the usefull tool away from us
<jussi01> Bodsda: you would have to take that up with the devs, sorry. 
<Bodsda> idid they told me it was ineeded then we had adiscussion which i lost -- new fix is to reboot to recovery and choose fix x (but i preffered the command) well thanks again
<Bodsda> bye
<PriceChild> yay moved time and channel/user modes from same bar as act and I can see again :D
 * Dave2 pokes PriceChild in the eyes.
<Myrtti> /me hears a tiny squeek sound
<PriceChild> Evil Dave2.
<Myrtti> /me runs away screaming
 * PriceChild wonders why Myrtti's /me is broken
<PriceChild> Could someone else apt-get install tor, then tell me if it works?
<jussi01> PriceChild: its been that way for a long time, its by design methinks...
<PriceChild> by design....?
<PriceChild> dpkg exits with error?
<jussi01> as in she broke it on purpose..
<PriceChild> Who did why?
<jussi01> PriceChild: tor installs fine here
<PriceChild> Hmm I wonder what I've broken then..
<jussi01> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816/
<Myrtti> /me unaliases her /me
<Myrtti> /unalias me
 * Myrtti 's /me works fine
<Myrtti> /alias me /say /me
<Myrtti> it's a loooooooooooooooooOOOOnnng story
<PriceChild> hmmk
<Myrtti> has to do with a channel overly flooded with nowplaying scripts, public aways and ****
<Myrtti> after which all /me's became bannable offences
<Myrtti> ... and I was an op on the channel
<Myrtti> this was year... 2004
<Myrtti> so in order to obey the rules, I disabled my /me :->
<Myrtti> old habits die hard
<PriceChild> Fails to bind to 9050... /me wonders why.
<PriceChild> I just did something silly
<Myrtti> PriceChild: had you asked on -ot why my /me is broken, I'd say you've failed the "are you a newbie on ubuntu-offtopic" -test
<Myrtti> since i explain it about once a month, lately once a week
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<jussi01> there there PriceChild :P
<Myrtti> note to readers: I've been on ot since summer 05 :->
 * jussi01 goes to me a !myrtti-#ubuntu-offtopic factoid...
<jussi01> s/me/make/
<PriceChild> I think I've just broken my /etc/network/interfaces
<Myrtti> gj
<Myrtti> nalioth: just a thought...
<Myrtti> nalioth: would it be completely idiotic to make the cloaks display a country of origin?
<Myrtti> for example  topyli [n=topyli@fi/unaffiliated/topyli]
<Myrtti> or even better, a locale
<Myrtti> or combination
<Myrtti> or something
<PriceChild> one lo readded and all is well
<elkbuntu> oh joy of joys. fujisan is carving up a storm in defocus.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: how ??? it's not an ubuntu channel
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i know. but this means he is active and could cross the line at any given second
<ikonia> ah
<elkbuntu> <Fujisan> uhm eth01 no we dont die some people will evolve and create an ozon resistant skin but yeah a lot will die and are dying already because the ozon layer isnt there anymore in large very large areas you think there is an ozon layer above NYC
<elkbuntu> translator plxkthx
<elkbuntu> plz*
<elkbuntu> i think that just exploded my brain
 * jussi01 walks in hands elkbuntu the peices of her brain, and waves to everyne else :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<jussi01> how are you today elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> i'm still laughing at him calling emma 'the biggest troll on freenode'
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> :D
<elkbuntu> i kid you not
<elkbuntu> <Fujisan> emma is the biggest troll on freenode
<jussi01> oh, entertainment FTW!
<elkbuntu> indeed. if you're parked in #defocus, read the past hour's scrollback
<elkbuntu> bring popcorn, kleenex and a spare pair of pants.
<jussi01> hehe, thankfully I am not :)
<Myrtti> oo popcorn
<Myrtti> good idea
<jrib> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Myrtti> great tummy filler
<jussi01> hahahha
<jussi01> cheese and bacon tiger nuts...mmmmm
<Myrtti> roasted macadamias ftw
 * jussi01 gets his new pet on thursday, yay! :D
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow at what jussi01 said.
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ???
<elkbuntu> tiger whats?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> 1 sec
<jussi01> elkbuntu: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/10853
<elkbuntu> heh
<Pici> LjL: If you're looking for things to add to the floodbots (:P), detection of k-lines would be nice so that matching bans could be removed.
<tomaw> You'll have to stop kicking them from the channel for that to be effective
<Pici> True
<PriceChild> Doesn't the bot just ban, not kick?
<Pici> I thought so
<tomaw> seems to
<PriceChild> So is that ok?
<bazhang> there is a pattern recently.
<Hobbsee> oh, fuji is still there.  fun
<Pici> fuchsias 
<Pici> er, ignore that.
<PriceChild> no
 * Hobbsee wasn't aware #defocus was filled with such....$non_offensive_word_for_idiots.
<PriceChild> mmmm wireless in garden
<ikonia> PriceChild: I can top you with wirless and a mojito 
<jussi01> PriceChild: whats the temp there?
<ikonia> being served to me (5 minutes ago)
<ikonia> mine is showing 25
<ikonia> as in thermometer
<PriceChild> ikonia: mojito?
<ikonia> PriceChild: cold cocktail
<ikonia> mojito 
<PriceChild> jussi01: no idea.... but wind chilly
<ikonia> I think my therometer is miss-leading as I also have the slight breeze PriceChild mentioned
<PriceChild> slight brease my $posterior
<ikonia> PriceChild: I was thinking more of a garden breeze
<bazhang> Anacranom, this is seaphor correct?
<Anacranom> Yes
<Anacranom> SeaPhor
<bazhang> Anacranom, you and kelvin911 were getting abusive there and offtopic as well
<bazhang> and both of your were warned more than once
<bazhang> he reigned it in, and you did not
<Anacranom> yes, agreed, but kelvin911 should have been shut down way before and nothing was done'
<Myrtti> that's an excuse
<Anacranom> no, he got 3 other ppl to pm me
<elkbuntu> who?
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others do not justfy yours
<bazhang> what are the people in question
<Anacranom> i have in log at home, i'm at work right now
<bazhang> he was kicked from the channel and then warned again; he quieted down and desisted
<Anacranom> thats what i said, i accept the fact that i took it too far, and i'm sorry, however, it should have been stiffeled way before it got to me
<bazhang> you however, as seaphor kept acting abusive after repeated warnings, not just towards him but towards my self as well
<PriceChild> bazhang: what channel is this?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<Anacranom> i appologise, it seemed to me that you didn't care that what he said was a ban-able offense
<bazhang> seaphor he said dumb americans use fahrenheit
<bazhang> err Anacranom 
<Anacranom> no, read it again
<Pici> Anacranom: If you were just quoting it, why the need to repeat it at all?
<bazhang> Anacranom, what is the full quote then?
<bazhang> Anacranom, the one you quoted to me was that
<Anacranom> i am not on home pc, i cant quote verbatem'
<bazhang> that was it, or close enough
<PriceChild> Anacranom: why are you here?
<Pici> 01:12:35 <SeaPhor> <kelvin911> damian__: only dumb american uses fuhrenheit or miles
<bazhang> generally things like that get a warning for coc or attitude; not insta-ban
<Anacranom> no, was like , thats why you dumb americans use miles and ferenheight (mis-spelled)
<Pici> 15 minutes after bazhang asked them both to stop
<Anacranom> yes Thank you
<Anacranom> i asked 15 min before for bazhang to do somethinng'
<jrib> Anacranom: did you see PriceChild's question?  I have the same one
<bazhang> Anacranom, (seaphor) again you were abusive to him, myself and warned about that also about the long chat with jtisme about home etc (offtopic) and you continued nonetheless
<Anacranom> you are right, enough, i was just p'd off that no one cared, 
<bazhang> Anacranom, pm'd me and wanted an explanation-->I suggested him coming here
<PriceChild> Thankyou bazhang.
<Anacranom> i love the Ubuntu chanel and enjoy all there,,, thats why it botherd me so much
<Pici> This is my /lastlog seaphor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11840/
<Anacranom> i know i took it too far, I'm wrong and I'm sorry thanks guys
<bazhang> regardless Anacranom ; when warned repeatedly to stop with the offtopic and abusiveness you continued
<bazhang> he stopped
<bazhang> kelvin911 that is
<elkbuntu> you got played.
<Anacranom> i know, 
<Anacranom> yep
<bazhang> come back in two days and we can discuss again Anacranom 
<Anacranom> well hey, valuable lesson, thanks and i will miss you all, i have to get to work now
<bazhang> although if he can switch id and ip so easily may be no point to discuss again
<Pici> Ban evasion is bad
<bazhang> kelvin911 might be a bit abrasive, but he genuinely spoke out of ignorance not malice
<bazhang> or so it seemed at the time.
<bazhang> seems two days should suffice for anacronom
<bazhang> *everyone* flips out from time to time
<Pici> bazhang: two days seems good.  
<bazhang> thanks Pici 
<bazhang> he has been generally helpful in the past; though a bit hot-headed at times
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu is a pain.  it keeps triggering my highlights.
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> I don't have @ rights in -offtopic ;(
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (zardon trolling)
<Tm_T> he's doing that "poor foofoo" thing in many channels
<elkbuntu> bot?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> just trolling apparently
<Hobbsee> got him.
<Tm_T> danke
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i should probably have spent a few hours catalysing, though
 * jussi01 waits for Seeke.r to correct tht word... :P
<Pici> Hobbsee: now that I look at the scrollback, I think I remember someone in #freenode complaining about the same guy.
<Pici> Serial bot/troll/something
 * Seeker` just fumes quietly
<jussi01> heh
<Seeker`> you seen this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<Myrtti> oh yeah, I've seen that before
<Myrtti> I've banned (Java User) [n=WP-Gast@*.dclient.hispeed.ch] couple of times
 * Pici wonders if Java will fix its rng
<jussi01> where is .ch?
<Pici> czech republic?
<Tm_T> yes
<jussi01> ahh
<Seeker`> no, czech republic is .cz
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamorro_language
<jussi01> !ch
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<jussi01> wow, switzerland seems like...
<lartza_> Hey Jack
<lartza_> bazhang i got silenced in #ubuntu
<lartza_> You know I'm a helpful guy
<Hobbsee> lartza_: just because no one answered you the way you wanted about the media players doesn't automatically mean there are no good ones on linux.
<bazhang> lartza_, it does not matter; if you were muted the operator in charge felt it was justified
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Hobbsee> lartza_: for a straw poll, you'd do better to look on google.com/linux, anyway.
<bazhang> read that lartza
<lartza_> ok
<lartza_> You should add coc to title of ubuntu channel, never seen this before
<Pici> lartza_: its in !etiquette 
<lartza_> oh
<Hobbsee> second command in teh topic?
<Hobbsee> also mentioned in teh third link
<lartza_> What means signing the coc in launchpad?
<Jack_Sparrow> lartza_ All I asked was that you tone down your comments and not troll
<lartza_> tone down my comments?
<Jack_Sparrow> things like this sucks and that sucks and no good players.. is just not helpful
<bazhang> lartza_, best not to argue here
<lartza_> Just asked what I did wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> You were taking a poll.. 
<lartza_> Now I understand what he meant
<lartza_> Yea...
<Jack_Sparrow> you were asking about best
<Jack_Sparrow> you were rude
<bazhang> #ubuntu-bots is for that lartza_ 
<Jack_Sparrow> The bottom line is, you were not here for support..related issues
<lartza_> I need to start keeping ubuntu-offtopic also open then
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be happy to unmute you... but please stay on topic
<lartza_> I will from now on
<lartza_> So? Could you unmute mee.
<lartza_> I'm sorry for what I did.
<Tm_T> lartza?!
<Myrtti> someone banned at -fi?
<bazhang> just muted for a moment
<Tm_T> I know this guy
<Tm_T> wel
<Tm_T> well, he can be ok if he likes, but can be very nasty too ;)
<Tm_T> or, I believe its him
<Tm_T> bah, no, different person
<Tm_T> (hate non-unique nicks, though who says I don't have one)
<Myrtti> nobody wants to be a moping bathroom ghost
<Myrtti> moaning too
<Myrtti> neither do I
<Myrtti> I had the nick before Harry Potters!
<Tm_T> actually, never seen anyone with same nick as mine
<Myrtti> 17:43] *** my_user (Supybot 0.83.3) [n=supybot@23.meeting.registro.br]
<jussi01> hrm...
 * mneptok grumps
<mneptok> Monday was OK. too bad it's Shitsday.
<Hobbsee> tis wednesday here now.
<Hobbsee> but i kept thinking it was monday today.
<Hobbsee> what's so bad about tuesday?
<mneptok> USN-612-1
<PriceChild> vorian: is that ssl?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> mneptok: is that ssl?
<vorian> >.<
 * PriceChild pets vorian sorry
<mneptok> PriceChild: vorian yes vorian it's vorian the vorian SSL vorian vulnerability
<mneptok> AND HI VORIAN!
<PriceChild> vorian just vorian checking, vorian glad to vorian know we're vorian on the vorian same vorian page
<mneptok> PriceChild: vorian. vorian vorian vorian!
<PriceChild> mneptok: vorian?
<vorian> haha
<mneptok> vorian.
<vorian> hello hello
<vorian> hello mneptok 
<Pici> Malkovich Malkovich?
<mneptok> heya punkin
<vorian> :)
<mneptok> 30 preschoolers just walked past our front windows with their teacher, singing and talking and being disciplined.
<mneptok> man, that's an effective method effective birth control.
<mneptok> vorian effective vorian effective
<vorian> i bet it is :)
<vorian> too bad I already have 4
<Pici> vorian: methods of birth control?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: irc council, please give me new ssh public keys.
<vorian> Pici: they were all somewhat planned
<Pici> nevermind
<vorian> okie
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: waiting on hardy-security
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: right.
<jdong> Hobbsee: ah, so how's your day going? :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: reasonably, actually
<PriceChild> ah, its there I think
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Neo_The_User said: ubottu how is your day?
<jdavies> ubottu: tell Neo_The_User about yourself
<Myrtti> that user knows about what ubottu is
<jussi01> Jucato: he has been causing problems elsewhere today :/
<Jucato> oh, should have banned him for botabuse :)
<jussi01> catalyse! :P
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (dada__)
<gnomefreak> what channel is the meeting in?
<jussi01> #ubuntu-ircbots-team
<gnomefreak> thanks
<jdavies> incoming: saji
<jdavies> if he tries to join #ubuntu that is
<jdavies> keeps flooding: "hi"
<Pici> Thanks
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<saji> hi
<saji> remeber my?
<Pici> saji: stop
<saji> wat
<saji> cb lvls
<saji> my 88
<Pici> saji: #ubuntu is a support channel.
<saji> and full zammy
<saji> <saji>hi
<saji> w00R
<saji> [)
<jdong> can this day get any weirder?
<Myrtti> saji: you're looking ahead of you a perm ban
<saji> x.D
<saji> xD
<saji> wat
<Myrtti> saji: may I inquire your age?
<saji> i 13age
<jdong> Myrtti: satisfied?
<Myrtti> yup, guessed about right
 * jdong wonders what his IM logs looked like at age 13
<saji> zezima on
<Myrtti> saji: IRC is not a playfield
<saji> myrtti
<Myrtti> saji: go sms to your friends, and act as foolishly as you like there
<saji> shut up
<Myrtti> in Ubuntu related IRC channels there are these things called *RULES*
<saji> war us
<Myrtti> and you're not clearly understanding them
<saji> join my cc
<saji> ko
<saji> x o
<saji> x o
<saji>  xo
<jdavies> Myrtti: <+jdong> Myrtti: satisfied?
<saji> o x
<saji>  o
<saji>  x o
<saji>  x o
<saji> x o
<saji> x o
 * jdong slaps jdavies 
<jdavies> :'(
<jdong> this day gets weirder by the minute :)
 * jdavies gives jdong a *BIG* hug
<jdavies> you're right
<juliux> lol
<Pici> Myrtti: thats a forward from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Pici: hm?
<Pici> Myrtti: jdavies forwarded saji from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yes, I know
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Zefir said: !pl is <reply> Well, the Polish version of help is pretty poor. It doesn't have Polish letters and redirects only to the ubuntu-pl channel, even on the kubuntu channel. I can help change it, just say what it needs to say and I'll try to translate, I'm good at it.
<Zefir> Is there any Polish op here?
<tonyyarusso> Zefir: Try #ubuntu-irc instead.  This channel is just for #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and the like.
<stdin> you're more likely to find a -pl op in #ubuntu-irc, but you can discuss changes to the !pl factoid here
<Zefir> Ahh, I see. Still, it would be easier discussing changes to the !pl factoid with a Polish op.
<tonyyarusso> (He has an excellent point, since for all we'd know it would say "ubotu wants a mustard and chicken on rye"
<tonyyarusso> )
<stdin> mmmm, chicken
<ompaul> Zefir, so ask them in #ubuntu-pl
<Zefir> For some reason unknown to me I loathe seeking tech support from my fellow Poles... But I'll ask, heh.
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> !idle | Zefir (you will only be asked over and over can we help you here we are visible in log files)
<ubottu> Zefir (you will only be asked over and over can we help you here we are visible in log files): Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Zefir> Umm.
<Zefir> Ok.
<Myrtti> http://flors.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/the-paradigm-of-the-open-organization/
<Myrtti> I think that has some good points
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, ffm said: !dsa1571 is probably due to a weakness in a random number generator, keys generated after 2006-09-17 (those generated with openssl versions 0.9.8c-1 and later) need to be regenerated with a newer openssl (at least 0.9.8c-4etch3).  please see htp://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html for more information  For a more lightheartred approach: http://xkcd.com/221/
<ffm> Anyone care to approve that factoid?
<Myrtti> the keyword should be something easier to remember from my point of view
<Myrtti> for approval, I don't know
<Myrtti> time to go brush teeth and go to bed
<ffm> Myrtti: For approval an op just needs to say it.
<Myrtti> not just "an op"
<ffm> Myrtti: Would "dsa" work?
<Myrtti> someone with the rights to the op
<Myrtti> s/op/bot/
<PriceChild> dsa1571 is a rubbish name
<Myrtti> see, too late for me even to understand what I'm writing
<Myrtti> --> gone
<Myrtti> the time in Myrtti-landia is... ermm...
<Myrtti> 2008-05-14 01:44:31
<Myrtti> nitey all
<ffm> PriceChild: Ok, {"dsa,
<ffm> "regenkey"}
<ffm> PriceChild: One of the two.
<PriceChild> Btw is this factoid needed?
<ffm> PriceChild: Might be useful. dpkg has it.
<PriceChild> Well factoids are for things to answer regularly asked questions.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: perhaps even for temprary answer
<Daviey> Myrtti: what about that, then a current alias as !libsslbug or similar
<Myrtti> I've seen quite a lot of ruckus about that today
<Myrtti> I should reaaaaallly go to bed
<ffm> Daviey: That'd work too.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: What's your tz?  +2?
<PriceChild> !libsslbug is <reply> A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<ubottu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<ffm> PriceChild: Merci.
<Myrtti> your guess is as good as mine, tonyyarusso
<Myrtti> probably yes, +2
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: well, what's local time?
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> roll four minutes earlier in your backlog
<tonyyarusso> 17 + 5 + 2 = twelve minutes to one.
<tonyyarusso> oh, right
<tonyyarusso> +3 perhaps then?
<Myrtti> yeah
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, dst
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: yeah, was thinking that was the deal
<tonyyarusso> eh, you still have an hour and a half or so before bedtime Myrtti
<tonyyarusso> btw, dst is one of the dumbest ideas ever.
<tonyyarusso> (but we do it too)
<Myrtti> yeah, but I've been pulling two hours sleep the past week
<Myrtti> managed to get a whoppin 9 last night
<tonyyarusso> ah, then you could go now
<Myrtti> yeah, I debugged the script and some latex
<Myrtti> nothing to be done here today
<Myrtti> -->
<tonyyarusso> stupid mac.  tried to open an ogg movie in iTunes
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-14
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, later on we can discuss it has not been two days yet
<kindofabuzz> ok, i don't remember the exact time
<bazhang> say 8 hours from now; how's that
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, there is a 'no idle' rule in this channel; see you in around 8 hours okay?
<kindofabuzz> ok
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: when will you give me a new key?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: access removed until you do (you have an opie login, iirc, and your key is coming up as compromised)
 * nalioth pets his graybearded ssh keys
<jdong> hasn't today been FUN? :)
<tonyyarusso> YEAH!
<tonyyarusso> Let's do it again, this time with PGP!
<jdong> tonyyarusso: WHOOO!!!
<jdong> tonyyarusso: THEN we need a PAM backdoor!
<jdong> tonyyarusso: and I totally give up on computers
<tonyyarusso> hehe
 * Hobbsee stab tonyyarusso
<nalioth> hi SeaPhor can we help you with something?
<SeaPhor> I hope i am not intruding, bazhang asked me here earlier, and i have considered, my options, i was told to try back in 2 days, and i respect that, that is cool that if someone screws up they get a chance,, heres my answer,,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11972/
<SeaPhor> thank you and sorry to take your time, :-))
<gnomefreak> today is24 hours iirc
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i think its time to lift his ban maybe from what i read he has learned his lesson and i would rather not let him leave just because of a ban (but i know we added time due to the way he was in here i just cant rmemeber what happened)
<ubottu> laeg called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (troll)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Neo_The_User)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: can we add foodbot to -offtopic
<gnomefreak> floodbot even
<tritium> foodbot?
<gnomefreak> sorry just ate :(
<tritium> :)
<tritium> enchilada_bot
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> how did you know i had mexican ;)
<gnomefreak> well taco bell type mexican
<mnepton> someone open a window.
<gnomefreak> lol not for me
<tritium> gnomefreak: taco bell is not true mexican ;)
<tritium> At least, not here in New Mexico, it isn't...
<mnepton> but i'll take a sheep brain taco and a Corona
<gnomefreak> tritium: i know but got alot for $5.00 and its close to me well about the closest place to me its > 10 miles from house
<tritium> gnomefreak: fair enough :)
<tritium> Good night
<ubottu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> night
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> LimCore called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> <FloodBot1> ompaul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * ompaul looks at the floodbot and then waves in some vague way in the general direction of LjL 
<Myrtti> we need a !abs factoid
<Myrtti> !search abs
<ubottu> Found: kopete-remove-tab, piracy, hal
<Myrtti> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<Myrtti> that tells about nothing
<bazhang> gnomefreak, yeah, that was kindofabuzz, not Seaphor; the former should be by in an hour or two (at which time he can discuss PM'ing other users after leaving here)--I agree totally about lifting Seaphor's ban thanks :)
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !abs is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no abs is <reply> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Myrtti> I like it.
<ubottu> laeg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> so has anyone spoken with seveas about getting the "ubotu" name back?
 * Hobbsee suspects that the more he gets bugged, the less he'll do
<elkbuntu> pretty much
<Myrtti> I don't think we need to contact seveas about the name until everything else is settled
 * Hobbsee also bets he's enjoying the holiday, and firmly ignoring email.
<jrib> "everything else" being?
<Myrtti> well I didn't follow last night's meeting that much, but everything else being "bots assigned and distributed, replication set up, a firm consencus on who/where/with what resources/when runs the main bot, etc
<Myrtti> "
<jrib> I see those as independent of the "ubotu" name issue though, and I'm just getting tired of always typing "ubotu" when "ubottu" :)
<elkbuntu> last night's meeting?
<elkbuntu> oh, CC?
<Myrtti> irc-bots-stuff
<Myrtti> /me waves her hands, rolls
<elkbuntu> oh. my priority the past 48-72hrs has been starting a new job has been starting a new job
<Myrtti> you found one already?
<elkbuntu> yes, by some miracle
<Myrtti> yay
<elkbuntu> hugely better pay
<Myrtti> I was a bit worried for you :-)
<Myrtti> eeeexxcellent
<jrib> congrats elkbuntu
<Myrtti> congrats
<elkbuntu> you cant possibly have been as worried as i was :Þ
<Myrtti> no :-þ
<Myrtti> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<elkbuntu> and of course, my mother was more worried than i was
<Myrtti> of course
<Myrtti> one of my last year summercoders was hired by Red Hat. Nice.
<Myrtti> I feel somewhat motherly kind of pride
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> you understand what Leslie means when she speaks of being a 'geek mother' then :)
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (kasco keeps non english off topic conversation)
<bazhang> kelvin911 may need some 'mediation'
<Hobbsee> CC had a meeting last night?
<Pici> They did?
<bazhang> he's been getting very aggressive against other users and now towards me goos-fraba
<Pici> Perhaps next time a banforward to here would be good?
<bazhang> okay
<Pici> I'm just suggesting
<bazhang> seems more than warranted
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do you have a link to the log?
<Hobbsee> Pici: nope
<Pici> hm
<Hobbsee> was mentioned in here earlier by elkbuntu, but i didn't know there was one
<elkbuntu> did i mention him? he fired up at kasco speaking spanish, but that's all i saw
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: if "him" is a CC meeting, then yes.
<elkbuntu> oh, im getting confused
<Seeker``> -10:30:22- :elkbuntu+: last night's meeting?
<Seeker``> -10:30:35- :elkbuntu+: oh, CC?
<Seeker``> -10:30:57- :Myrtti+: irc-bots-stuff
<Hobbsee> yay, limcore.
<elkbuntu> huh?
<Hobbsee> -bugs
<elkbuntu> -enotthere
<Hobbsee> lucky
<elkbuntu> heh
<jdavies> Hobbsee: heh, let's see where this ends up (or not)
<jdavies> Hobbsee: wee, he's in #ubuntu now
<Hobbsee> fun
<Hobbsee> [22:59] --> auao has joined this channel (n=sad@athedsl-187242.home.otenet.gr).
<Hobbsee> [22:59] --> leonardr has joined this channel (n=leonardr@cpe-24-193-113-134.nyc.res.rr.com).
<Hobbsee> [22:59] <auao> boys see my foto here --> http://rapidshare.com/files/113860291/sexy18.jpg.rar.html . if i like you come prive for cyber :D
<Hobbsee> staff, if you care, ^
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<wgrant> jpg.rar.html. Nice.
<Hobbsee> has spammed #launchpad and #ubuntu-meeting, at least.
<jdavies> lovely
<Hobbsee> and #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> the .html is a rapidshare thing
<jdong> Hobbsee: shame the rar fjile is password protected.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<jdong> ;-)
<Hobbsee> nice.
<elkbuntu> jdong, should be crackable
<jdong> elkbuntu: only if Debian patched it ;-)
<elkbuntu> ha.
<jdong> lol I'm too bad this morning :D
<elkbuntu> yeah. my new job is a fedora/rhel shop....
<jdavies> elkbuntu: my possible job is in a suse shop...
<elkbuntu> jdavies, my new job as in started today -- the day the debian security flaw became known.
<elkbuntu> it's not exactly a secret that i'm an Ubuntu person...
<jdong> elkbuntu: oh. THATS fun.
<Pici> At least they use Linux where you work.
<elkbuntu> indeed. what's even more fun is the mess the previous guy left me to clean up
<elkbuntu> as in, unhappy client, zero documentation, broken workstation and html n00b errors.
<jdavies> elkbuntu: pass the unhappy guy a ubuntu shipit cd
<Pici> jdavies: The cd with the vulnerable openssh on it?
<elkbuntu> um, no. this guy has been waiting for his website to be upgraded from drupal 4.7 to drupal 5 for the past 5 months...
<jdavies> Pici: d'oh
<wgrant> I wonder if we'll have to wait for 8.04.1 for that.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, dare you to ask.
<wgrant> I did. But cjwatson was arguing with $other_guy, so it was flooded out.
<jdong> whoo Microsoft.
<jdong> Office 2008 SP1 on mac locks you out if it thinks your serial number is not valid.
<jdong> of course this is not documented in the release notes or anything.
<wgrant> Isn't that normal behaviour?
<jdong> wgrant: I guess we've come to expect that from MS, but no, not expected.
<jdong> wgrant: also not expected is the use of mdns/avahi on Mac office to look for same-key-version copies on the local subnet.
<wgrant> ... nice.
<Pici> argh @ knaa
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> looking back it seems that knaaa was t-rolling about the stuff he was being helped with for over an hour
<bazhang> may the ubuntu be with you nice part message
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rutgermasi said: !Kiltwork: it is a desktop right?
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, how may we help you
<ASUS-tek> can any one unband me from ubuntu offtopic
<bazhang> when were you told to come here ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> say 2 dasy ago
<bazhang> by whom ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> ii was there the day befor but i was not able to come on the nxt day as i was busy
<ASUS-tek> ompaul
<ASUS-tek> am working for AMD and ASUS-tek mumbai
<bazhang> well he is not here now ASUS-tek , and he has more info on this situation than any other
<ASUS-tek> humm..
<bazhang> so you will need to come back at a later date ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> okey if he is onlne tell him about me
<bazhang> will do ASUS-tek ; there is no idling here so please depart
<Pici> ASUS-tek: I dont think your ban is still standing, when was the last time you tried to join the channel?
<ASUS-tek> i guess 5 days ago
<ASUS-tek> i cant today
<Pici> ASUS-tek: Actually, nevermind it there
<ASUS-tek> humm.. ok see ya all tomorow if am not busy how i get my self unbanned
<Pici> Ah, looks like he tried to evade the ban.
<bazhang> not surprising given his antics there
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Spec said: !git is <reply> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Pici> !vcs =~ s/git/!git/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> milambert: Good afternoon, how could we help you today?
<milambert> heu, now, wrong chan I think ^^
<milambert> sorry
<Seeker``> @btlogin
<Seeker``> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker``: I don't recognize you.
<Pici> Identify?
<Seeker``> @login
<ubottu> Seeker``: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Seeker``> @btlogin
<ubottu> Seeker``: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Seeker``> :(
<Seeker``> I cant get on to my "Seeker`" account at the moment
<Pici> why not?
<Seeker``> because it is runinng on someones box that I have been locked out of because of the ssl issue
<Seeker``> but I want to keep the client running
<Seeker``> ASUS-tek: ompaul isn't here at the moment
<Pici> heh
<Seeker`> does anyone know a way of adding a channel you are in to the irssi autojoin list?
<Myrtti> erm, theoretically yes
<Pici> Seeker`: Scroll to How can i add all my open channels to the irssi channel list?  on  http://irssi.org/documentation/tips and modify for yourself
<Seeker`> Pici: thanks
<sladen> could people take over/own #ubucon
<ompaul> PriceChild, can the irc council own #ubucon
<ompaul> PriceChild, you may remember sladen from UDS
<sladen> the foo level needs reducing too; I don't have enough points to recover the chaelnnel
<Myrtti> Pricey dear
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> hullo sladen
 * sladen shivers at the edge of a canal hoping he doesn't have to do/confirm anything else
<sladen> moi Myrtti
<ompaul> sladen, I doubt it now
<ompaul> ;-)
<sladen> rock!  *gone*
<ompaul> paper
<nalioth>  #ubucon?
<ompaul> nalioth, ubuntu conference
<ikonia> ompaul: did you come up with any better ways of "running" ubuntu+1
<ompaul> there are none
<ompaul> why would I have had :)
<ikonia> you made suggestions when it was being talked about a few days (maybe a week) ago
<ompaul> ikonia, sorry I have no context for that question, seriously
<ikonia> was it not you ?
<ompaul> ohh ya
<ompaul> but it was not i
<ikonia> oooh
<ompaul> there was some convo
<ikonia> thought it was you, sorry
<ompaul> it went like this
<ompaul> close party and open +1
<ompaul> close 1 and open party
<ikonia> I know the discussion had many pro's/con's to the options
<ikonia> just reminded me as another user came in to +1 "hi is it safe to upgrade"
<ikonia> same old same old
<ikonia> I thought it was you who pushed some of the ideas (wrongly it would seem)
<ompaul> I didn't
<ompaul> actually we need a !beta that points to the next version
<ompaul> or !alpha
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<vorian> bots!
<Pici> Am I missing something, why are people laughing in #ubuntu at that?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ompaul> Pici, the factoid and the hu?
<ompaul> as in feedthetrool
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<SportChick> is ubottu broken?
<Seeker`> SportChick: in what way?
<tomaw> the floodbots are still quite floody
<SportChick> never mind - I was in the wrong channel :P
<kitche> can one of you kick Directory in #ubuntu
<kitche> and ban maybe just seems like a bot to spam
<Myrtti> anything else?
<nalioth> kitche: problem solved
<Myrtti> wth
<Myrtti> Did I just see pricey joinin #u about 5 times without parting?
<Myrtti> /me smacks irssi
<PriceChild> only left/joined once afaik?
<Pici> Hopefully theres not more than one of him
<Myrtti> PriceChild: my irssi has started to act weird lately
<PriceChild> mine was odd the other day, treating bascule's joins as an anti-netsplit repeatedly
<PriceChild> uuu kevin &perry are on
<Seeker`> PriceChild: channel?
<PriceChild> bbc3
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, Neo_The_User said: ubottu what is the difference between KDE and Gnome? is it a big difference?
<nalioth> uh oh
<mneptok> ...
<nalioth> that user just won't give it up
<nalioth> neo_the_user
<nalioth> and only targetting Ubuntu community channels
<PriceChild> What channels?
<nalioth> i just kickbanned him from #xubuntu where he was pasting some song lyrics
<nalioth> ( iow, flooding )
<PriceChild> Thanks.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: hehe, the germans.
<Myrtti> zee germans
 * Seeker` doesn't have BBC3 :(
<PriceChild> Seeker`: zattoo.com
<popey> Seeker`: bbc.co.uk/three
<popey> you can watch it online
<PriceChild> That's also quite cool.
<nalioth> only if you have a UK IP address   :(
<popey> meh
<popey> it's a uk channel
<popey> you sponging foreigners can get lost :)
<popey> sponge-ing
<mc44> oooh, zattoo is super, thanks popey
<popey> :)
<mc44> except when its all slow and annoying :<
<mc44> but mostly super :)
<sudobash> AfeRaTa is ~newvision@newvision.newvisiondevelopment.com *
<sudobash> http://newvisiondevelopment.com/
<sudobash> AfeRaTa on @#sofia @#sincity #porno @#hepb
<sudobash> AfeRaTa using irc.techno-link.com Always Stable - Always Online
<sudobash> AfeRaTa actually using host 72.29.70.163
<sudobash> AfeRaTa is logged in as AfeRaTa
<sudobash> AfeRaTa End of /WHOIS list.
<PriceChild> sudobash: hnn?
<sudobash> that is the spamer that keeps spamming #ubuntu
<sudobash> he made some pretty crazy threats to me
<sudobash> he is in usa
<sudobash> pretty sure he is bulgarian
<sudobash> he has a botnet of say 35000
<nalioth> sudobash: where are you getting this info?
<sudobash> i think he spams out IRC networks gets ppl to connect to the server and acts nice to them to infect
<sudobash> umm i connected to the server to see if it was a DoS server and he messaged me "Welcome :)"
<sudobash> he is oper of the channel that was being spammed in #ubuntu
 * nalioth blinks
<nalioth> sudobash: none of that cruft you pasted in here has anything to do with Ubuntu or freenode
<sudobash> said it was his botnet and he also has a bot that checks for clients on freenode and if you are on freenode then it wont let you on channel
<sudobash> oh well
<nalioth> indeed
<mneptok> nalioth: i think he means "responsible for the repeated armies of bots spewing 'irc.UniBg.oRg #HEPB'"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-15
<nalioth> mneptok: mmkay
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Ttech> Hi, I was wondering I'm wanting to start my own Ubuntu channel on another network and was wondering if I can get the ubottu Encyclopedia db. Or where I can request it if at all. :) Thanks
<Seeker`> which network (if you dont mind me asking)
<Ttech> Well now that someone is alive
<Ttech> Let me get the person I'm asking for
<Ttech> hold on...
<Seeker`> I wouldn't bother just because i'm here
<Seeker`> I'm not one of the powers that be
<Ttech> Seeker`,  But It can't hurt to ask can it? :)
<jrib> db is available to everyone anyway at http://jussi01.com/web/ Ttech
<Ttech> Thank you
<Ttech> Flare183,  jrib has answered your question. :) <jrib> db is available to everyone anyway at http://jussi01.com/web/ Ttech
<Flare183> oh ok thanks Ttech
<Flare183> awesome
<Ttech> Don't thank me
<Ttech> Thank jrib. ;P
<Ttech> Well thanks Seeker` and jrib. ;) I'm off
<Ttech> bye
<Flare183> thanks jrib
<jrib> Flare183: what network by the way?
<Flare183> Devnode and irc.cybergeek2021.com
<Flare183> and maybe freenode too
<Seeker`> what is the purpose of the channel?
<Flare183> Ubuntu Channel on another network
<Seeker`> "and maybe freenode too"
<jrib> Flare183: you know we're on freenode right now though?
<Flare183> yes I know
<Flare183> When I was talking about freenode I meant in #flare183
<jrib> ah
<Seeker`> Flare183: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Flare183> And where do I put the db file at?
<Flare183> in the data folder?
<Seeker`> i belive the DB is a sqlite DB
<Flare183> oh ok thanks
 * Flare183 will be leaving now..
<nalioth> Flare183: what do they say? "that is an exercise left to the reader" ?
<nalioth> if you don't know what to do with it, perhaps your bot herding skills aren't where they need to be
<Flare183> sorry I am current learning supybot
<Flare183> I have it completely configured
<Flare183> just still learning all about it
 * Flare183 knows that ubotu was modeled from supybot
<Flare183> thanks again bye, if you need to talk to me more PM me
<CodeBlock> mm
<Ttech> jrib, Got a question for you
<Seeker`> Ttech: what is the question?
<Myrtti> Ttech: there's a good chance anyone of us can answer your question, so shoot
<Ttech> Ok
<Ttech> The Ubutnu Bot db
<Ttech> (factioids db)
<Ttech> I am getting tons of errors
<Ttech> How do I get it setup And working on my bot?
<Seeker`> This isn't really a support channel
<Ttech> Seeker`,  Well who runs the bot / db? I thought jrib did. So I thought I'd ask
<Seeker`> heh, good question :P
<Ttech> I know its not a support channel, that's why I was asking how do you set it up
<Ttech> Not why its broken
<Seeker`> asking "how do I do X?" is generally considered to be a support request
<Ttech> Yes
<Ttech> True
<Seeker`> At the moment, the bot is run on jussi01's server (AFAIK)
<Ttech> hmm
<Seeker`> who isn't about much. I don't how much help anyone will be able to give you
<mneptok> Ttech: wouldn't Supybot channels be a better forum?
<Seeker`> when I say "much", I mean "at the moment"
<Ttech> mneptok,  Not really
<Seeker`> Ttech: why not?
<Ttech> As the Encyclopedia plugin is the Ubuntu bot's plugin
<Ttech> Not theirs
<mneptok> it's still a plugin
 * bazhang glances at the /topic
<Ttech> And the error is with the DB and parsing from The encyclopedia plugin not an error with te plugin operating
<Myrtti> there's been some discussion on #ubuntu-irc, I believe there's some discussion at #ubuntu-irc-bots (or like)
<Myrtti> knock yourself out
<Ttech> its #ubuntu-bots
<Ttech> and its 100% dead
<Myrtti> whatever
<Ttech> Unless
<Ttech> I wonder
<Ttech> Perhaps it can be that easy?
 * Ttech goes to look
<Ttech> bye for now
<Myrtti> ok, time for bed for me
<Myrtti> ta-dah.
<Ttech> Notice me if you get someone who knows my question
<Ttech> ;)
<Seeker`> If he comes back, should it be a case of "thats not a suitable topic for here", or wait around until somoene that knows what to do is around
<mneptok> i vote we eat him.
<tonyyarusso> 21:01:38 < hisingh1> hey anyone know how to use irc
<tonyyarusso> huh.
<Seeker`> you should ask them what IRC is
<tonyyarusso> haha
<mneptok> or just answer "probably" and go silent
<mneptok> tres mysterioso
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: And then sound really interested in what they say, because you are "currently only running IRB"
<tonyyarusso> very nice
<mneptok> Seeker`: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_Ruby_Shell
<Seeker`> if it exists, thats even better
<mneptok> "whoa, this is gonna make code review a LOT easier!"
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: are you around?
<kindofabuzz> not getting a response from bazhang.  just wondering if i can get unbanned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> moin
<jussio1> morning!
<jussio1> Myrtti: are you ircing before breakfast again?
<Myrtti> I had some orange chocolate before I went to shower so in theory I've had something breakfasty to eat
<Myrtti> O:->
<Myrtti> I had to come and check on the computer when the game is shown as a rerun
<nalioth> orange chocolate, mmmm
<Myrtti> Lidl has these little chocolate sticks that in theory are ment for ice cream desserts
<tritium> Since when is chocolate breakfasty?  ;)
<Myrtti> meant, even
<nalioth> chocolate is always edible
<tritium> edible, certainly
<nalioth> breakfast, lunch or dinner, chocolate is always a winner
<tritium> Check out rhyming nalioth ;)
<Myrtti> since the other things edible in my fridge are: one saladhead, gone slightly on the dry side, eggs from pre WWI era, 3kg's raw carrots (too healthy for breakfast), a broccoli, condiments including pb, strawberry-rhubarb-, lingonberry-, apple-, plum-, rasberry-blueberry jams, tandoori paste, jalopeno, cocoa milk...
<Myrtti> sweet chili sauce...
<nalioth> i use to generate quite a bit of poetry and prose
<Myrtti> three different kinds of cooking oils, balsamico
<tritium> mmm, chile sauce...
<Myrtti> oh, forgot to mention blue cheese, butter and 4 liters of cabbage soup without carrots.
<nalioth> chocolate + jalapeno = mmm mmm delish
<Myrtti> I'll cook some of the carrots to the soup today after returning from the doctors
<mnepton> don't eat the eggs. those are expected to be passed as a legacy to succeeding generations.
<Myrtti> anyone cabable of giving ubuntu cloaks awake?
<kindofabuzz> anyone capable to unban me from #ubuntu.  i was supposed to talk to bazhang last night but didn't get a chance to.  now i can't get ahold of him
<kindofabuzz> guess not?
<Myrtti> theoretically I could, but I've not studied your case and I've got a doctors appointment in less than an hour and I have to fly
<Myrtti> now the breakfast
<bazhang> you had a chance to read the code of conduct kindofabuzz ?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i did
<bazhang> so you understand why you were banned?
<kindofabuzz> yes
<bazhang> let me re-phrase kindofabuzz ; what is your understanding as to the reasons for you being banned.
<kindofabuzz> because i gave some very bad advice, well wasn't advice, but a bad joke that someone could've taken for advice
<bazhang> anything else?
<kindofabuzz> kvirc crashed
<bazhang> anything else?
<kindofabuzz> it was the wrong thing to do
<bazhang> not really my meaning; were there other reasons apart from that contributed to this situation?
<kindofabuzz> i gave a command that is bad, how else do i explain it?
<bazhang> and in regards to your aggression towards another user?
<kindofabuzz> they were agressive to me, i don't think i was very aggressive.  telling someone to fix there problem was being agressive?
<bazhang> additionally, were you in contact with yet another helper subsequent to talking here the other day?
<kindofabuzz> huh?
<kindofabuzz> oh
<kindofabuzz> someone messeged me after i got banned yeah, how would you know that?  we talked gentoo and freebsd for awhile
<bazhang> that seems at odds what others have come here to say; that *you* PM'ed them and used some foul language towards them for calling ops on you.
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah, the guy that called ops, ii told him to quit being a bitch,  but that's between me and him, not this situation
<bazhang> on the contrary, kindofabuzz , that is very much a part of this situation-->you showing towards others is what this is all about.
<kindofabuzz> all i did what post that command, that's all that i see i did wrong.  and that IS all i did wrong in order to get banned
<bazhang> okay, kindofabuzz ; well it seems that we'll leave the ban in place for the time being then. Until you have a better understanding of the code of conduct, that is.
<kindofabuzz> you tell me what i did wrong other than that piece of code?  i
<bazhang> showing aggression towards others, and PM'ing others to use foul language is very much against the code of conduct.
<kindofabuzz> if it was because i had a slight attitude, then half that room needs banned if that against the code of conduct
<kindofabuzz> they showed aggresion towards me!
<kindofabuzz> and pm'ng someone has nothing to do with the room itself
<bazhang> we can visit this in several days time kindofabuzz ; best to depart now as there is strictly no idling in this channel.
<kindofabuzz> there's about 15 no ops idling now
<kindofabuzz> in several days i won't even remember what happened, all i can recall now is the command
<bazhang> nothing else to say at this point kindofabuzz ; please depart now.
<kindofabuzz> because you know the only thing i did wrong was the command
<kindofabuzz> not against the rules to give someone advice, just because someone else is giving advice means i can't too?
<kindofabuzz> whatever man, now you're just gonna ignore me huh?
<bazhang> clearly not ready.
<ubottu> kindofabuzz called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<stdin> he was apparently "seeing if it works" in -offtopic too
<bazhang> :(
<jussi01> hey all
<Seeker`> lo
 * jussi01 is tired... 
 * Seeker` knows the feeling
<jussi01> Seeker`: Ive been at a tradeshow on my feet all of yesterday, and then this morning trying to get through meetings, navigating a strange city in the car, and getting my new pet. cant wait to get home and sleep. :)
 * jussi01 is at the airport atm
<Seeker`> sounds fun
<Seeker`> what is the new pet?
<jussi01> you havent seen the pictures yet?
<jussi01> Seeker`:  http://imagebin.ca/view/6sQ7bW.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !ext2fs is A driver which provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003/Vista with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes, available from http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Seeker`> jussi01: coooooool
<jussi01> Seeker`: :)
<jussi01> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Myrtti> !ext3 > DJones
<jussi01> heh, was just about to hit enter on that one Myrtti
<Myrtti> ♥
<Seeker`> -11:29:52- ~s~ Irssi: Starting query in freenode with zilan91
<Seeker`> -11:29:52- zilan91: 100 Koontreee C@mmda çýrýrýrl Çýpplalak soyunuyoyoyrum ekkekelele Beyenmessen göndermeme cigdem0807@
<Seeker`> User in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Seeker`: passing it on
<ikonia> bazhang: your picking them out of the wood word today :(
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> wood-work
<ikonia> not word
<bazhang> a day without LimCore is a day without ________
<ikonia> I don't get it
<ikonia> ubuntu fails ubuntu fails
<ikonia> ???
<Myrtti> mneptok: tweet?
<PriceChild> Woo think I've found a summer job.
<ikonia> PriceChild: doing ?
<PriceChild> barwork by the sea :)
<Pici> Interesting
<ikonia> brighton, southend ? weston super mare ?
<PriceChild> devonish
<ikonia> ooh, nice
<PriceChild> Its something until I find something real.
<ikonia> PriceChild: if you get the right weather, you'll have a great summer
<Seeker`> PriceChild: doing what?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: read again :P
<Seeker`> sorry, just woke up (again)
<Hobbsee> barwork...
<Myrtti> mmm PriceChild where exactly :->
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I assume you mean serving drinks, rather than working as a lawyer
<PriceChild> Myrtti: more than devonish? :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: devonish implies around devon - can you confirm what county it is in?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: Ryanair flies from Tampere to Standsted, I might just spend some of my hard earned money on drinking English ciders and Sex on the Beach'es and sleeping on your couch ;-)
<PriceChild> devon?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you'd be better going to Bristol than Stanstead
<PriceChild> stansted is a little out of the way
<Myrtti> yup, but I've heard the English trains are also lovely
<Seeker`> getting from stanstead to Devon would be a PITA without a car, and even then it would probably take 6 hours or so
<Seeker`> pfft
<PriceChild> virgin ones are always nice
<Myrtti> what's a vacation without ADVENTURE!
<PriceChild> i hate foreign train stations
<Myrtti> I'm not that rich, you know.
<Seeker`> there is a difference between adventure and standing on a train for hours :P
<PriceChild> although norway's were quite good
<Seeker`> also, the tube can be annoying if you have luggage
<Myrtti> if you hate foreign trainstations, then I think I like the English ones
<Myrtti> oh, back to work, I guess
 * Seeker` disappears off to uni
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi Tm_T
<LukeL_> Hello
<jrib> hello LukeL_, how can we help you?
<LukeL_> I just accidently sent a ping to #ubuntu channel and it made it so I can't talk
<LukeL_> is this just temperary?
<jrib> it's probably permanent until someone removes it.  Do you understand you can't do that as it annoys everyone in the channel?
<LukeL_> yeah, I apologize sorry
<LukeL_> won't happen again
<jrib> LukeL_: you're all set
<LukeL_> thank you jrib
<LukeL_> bye
<jrib> LjL: note that the bots banned lukel_ but never kicked/removed him from the channel, is that intended?
<PriceChild> jrib: yes, as it makes it easier for freenode if klines are needed etc. after an attack afaik
<jrib> PriceChild: ah, I see.  Thanks
<Pici> And lets us know that the user was klined so bans can be removed afterwards.
 * ASUS-tek any buddy home :P
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, how may we help you
<ASUS-tek> i wnated my self to be unbanned
<ASUS-tek> from ubuntu off topic
 * ASUS-tek huggs bazhang its nice to see some one
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, which channel
<ASUS-tek> i wnat to spk with ompaul
<bazhang> he's not here ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> ubuntu-oopic freenode
<ASUS-tek> ubuntu offtopic freenode .north america
<ASUS-tek> okey see ya later then , tell him that i was remembering him
 * ASUS-tek byeee
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, nothing to do until he arrives; and there is no idling in this channel thanks
<bazhang> what is the attraction of offtopic?
<Pici> fyi, added !php4
<Pici> !p4p
<ubottu> Factoid p4p not found
<Pici> !php4
<ubottu> PHP4 has reached its End Of Life and as such is not in any Ubuntu release after Edgy (6.10).  For PHP's announcement see  http://us2.php.net/archive/2007.php#2007-07-13-1
<bazhang> nice :)
<hydrogen>  -CAP5050- hi hydrogen, im soooo hot right now..., check my webcam www.rubiayputa.com.ar, add me to msn in the 2nd link, im waiting...
<bazhang> all gone hydrogen
<hydrogen> thanks :)
<bazhang> np :)
<bazhang> does Bonezau have a bot?
<Pici> bazhang: hm?
<bazhang> he keeps saying ahahaha for no reason Pici
<bazhang> tourette's? on a kb?
<bazhang> wow nasty part message from bonezau
<bazhang> 4 minutes ago now
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> he's all yours
<bazhang> oh fun
<bazhang> the new guy gets all the tough cases
<Myrtti> or just holler me when/if he comes around
<bazhang> I am happy to talk (mediate) with him if you wish
<ubottu> r00723r0 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> sigh
<bazhang> busy day
<Myrtti> we're having a feller at -fi again who drops in randomly names from the Finnish national epic
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> I sorta remember there has been a similar case in several other channels too
<bazhang> lartza?
<Myrtti> oh my gosh
<Myrtti> ok, kickbanning
<bazhang> or zilan91
<Myrtti> it's that "poor $nick" from ot
<Myrtti> 1[18:34] [freenode] *** anfortas [n=WP-Gast@77-56-88-1.dclient.hispeed.ch]
<Myrtti> [18:34] [freenode] ***  ircname  : Java User
<Myrtti> remember him?
<Pici> wp-gast
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> indeedy
<Pici> *!?=wp-gast@*
<Myrtti> with realname Java User
<Myrtti> host dclient.hispeed.ch
<Pici> Java user is already +d in #ubuntu iirc
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> Pici: how do you ban +d?
<Pici> Myrtti: /mode +d Java?User or
<Pici> you may need to specify the channel too
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> Pici: add that to chanserv.pl ♥
<Myrtti> ♥ ♥  ♥
<Hobbsee> </3
<Pici> </3 perl ♥ irssi
<Pici> Myrtti: once I figure out how to properly queue up all the commands, it'll be there
 * jussi01 goes to look at th freenode manual to remember what +d is....
<jussi01> oh, and Hi everyone!
<Pici> jussi01: Realname ban
<jussi01> Pici: ahh yeah... of course :)
<jdavies> hi jussi01
<jussi01> heya jdavies
 * jussi01 wants jpatrick back
<Myrtti> all these j{a-z}*'s
<jussi01> hehe
<jdavies> :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: just like home...
<Pici> jdavies: I changed the ops call to your new nick, also added bazhang
<jdavies> Pici: ah, was planning to do that. kept forgetting, thanks
<Pici> jdavies: just for #ubuntu though, I didnt look through any other channels
<Myrtti> learn a new irssi command a day: /sb end
<Pici> sb?
<Pici> Myrtti: What does that do?
<Myrtti> /scrollback
<Myrtti> if you're stuck in backlog, /sb end pulls you to the current moment
<Myrtti> hit pg up a couple of times and then hit /sb end, see results
<Pici> Myrtti: ah, neat
<Pici> useful
<Myrtti> I once had three days worth backlog of #ubuntu before I noticed it
<Myrtti> was during Christmas or something
<Myrtti> awful.
<stdin> !staff | we have a serial spammer [needbeer] (n=beeeeer@p549E6388.dip.t-dialin.net): neeeeeeeeeeedit
<ubottu> we have a serial spammer [needbeer] (n=beeeeer@p549E6388.dip.t-dialin.net): neeeeeeeeeeedit: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
 * jdavies +1's the above
<jdavies> Dave2: thanks
<nalioth> what did he do?
<Pici> tomaw: ty
<tomaw> np
<jussi01> does anyone know a way to list the channel modes manually?
<Pici> /mode #channel
<jussi01> thanks Pici
<Pici> ompaul: Asus-tek has been coming around looking for you regarding his ban in -ot
<ompaul> Pici, ah ha
<ompaul> has he shown "understanding" ?
<Pici> ompaul: I didn't really talk to him.  I thought I saw some ban evasion from the day you banned him and thought you wanted to take care of him
<Pici> Anyway, I need to run, so if he doesnt come around while you're here, just let me know if theres any special conciderations you want me to make if you want me to take care of it.
<ompaul> Pici, yeah - we had a little arguement
 * Pici is off
<ompaul> Pici, does he understand that he is to be reasonable as we consider reasonable to be
<ompaul> that is all
<ompaul> I messaged DJ_SONSUZLUK aka lenin aka marx aka hegal or some variants to stop with the nick sapm
<ompaul> spam even
<ompaul> several times
<ompaul> some people have money they invest in domains .. * Agnostic (i=theory@ticketed.by.an.ircop.com) has left #ubuntu
 * ompaul grins wryly 
 * ompaul can't think of a suitable answer for <euklidis> 
<nalioth> ubottu: join #ubuntu-np
<ubottu> nalioth: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Factoid join #ubuntu-np not found
<nalioth> awwww
<nalioth> can someone $action that?
<PriceChild> ubottu: join #ubuntu-np
<ubottu> Factoid join #ubuntu-np not found
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: it joined
<Myrtti> jolly
<stdin> nalioth: you should have the ability to make it join/part now
<Myrtti> the thing is I'm afraid she's starting to get spread around like poor man's butter, thinly and all over the place
<Flare183> May I have voice?
<Flare183> oh nevermind
<Flare183> Umm... I am setting up another ubuntu support channel. Is this ok?
<nalioth> Flare183: tell us about it  :)
<Flare183> on a different network that is
<nalioth> have fun
<Flare183> But isn't there something that you guys have to do with the channel is make is official or something?
<PriceChild> KlrSpz and jason_1 are catching my eye
<ompaul> Flare183, this is the "official network"
<PriceChild> Flare183: we manage ubuntu's official presence on freenode.
<Flare183> ok Just asking thanks..
<Myrtti> PriceChild: looking...
<ASUS-tek> hi ompaul
<ASUS-tek> plz unbanned me
<Myrtti> don't whine, please.
<Myrtti> you're making yourself look bad
<ompaul> just cos I go to the shop
<ubottu> danbhfive called the ops in #ubuntu (HottieGirl135)
 * Pici wonders when the regional americas council is supposed to meet
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-16
 * johnc4510 who takes care of putting ubottu in the team channels?
<mneptok> Pici: yeah, me too. i'm now getting unacceptable amounts of grief about not being a member.
 * jdong cries about not being back home for another week, particuarly after seeing some photos of the driveway from this morning....
<SeaPhor> Hello, bazhang asked me to come back here after 2 days, its been that and a little more, after many discussions with several people, many that have been here a long time some that are new, I would appreciate the opportunity to return to #ubuntu
<SeaPhor> anyone?
<mneptok> j
<mneptok> do you understand why you were banned?
<SeaPhor> yes, did you read my apology?
<mneptok> i don't see it
<mneptok> you mean above, at **:23?
<SeaPhor> in the pastebin,
<mneptok> i have not
<SeaPhor> i made another statement there that i believed at the time but after some council with others, i now uderstand better
<SeaPhor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11972/
<SeaPhor> my offense was against bazhang, and i apologized to him/her personally in pm and publicly in that paste
<SeaPhor> and it was against the channel that it was off-topic and wasteing ppls time
<mneptok> OK, i would recommend you not take offense so easily
<mneptok> who cares what some guy on IRC says about Americans?
<mneptok> it's .... *some guy on IRC* ;)
<SeaPhor> yeah,,, i know, i tookit way too far, i just couldn't believe no one else didnt say anything,thats when bazhang said he missed it and i guess that got me even more,,, thats where i should hav just pm'd him or another to say how wrong it was instead of in channel
<SeaPhor> *him being bazhang or another op,,, not the other guy
<mneptok> even so, why even care?
<mneptok> know what i mean?
<SeaPhor> well if i would have just pm'd baz and let him know that i took offense and that there may be others that do to, then he could deal with that instead of what he dealt with,,,
<SeaPhor> *bazhang
<mneptok> right, but what i'm saying is "why take offense?"
<SeaPhor> sorry, did not mean to short name
<mneptok> think of it this way. if i said, "that rainbow colored wig looks silly on you," you wouldn't take offense, and probably laugh at me, because it's patently false.
<mneptok> when you get offended by someone calling Americans stupid, you confirm to them that there may be a seed of truth in what they say. this will encourage them.
<mneptok> let it go.
<mneptok> nome sane?
<SeaPhor> mneptok, you are missing my point, i agree with you, i should have taken him for the person he was and ignored, but a responsibility would be to let a op know that there may be a other member of the chanel that will take offense
<SeaPhor> and i didnt do that the other night, i became a "Dumb Redneck"
<mneptok> and thus proved the idiot's point ;)
<mneptok> it's like a microcosm of the Bush administration! ;)
 * mneptok is another American, BTW
<mneptok> so, don't let them bait you, k?
<nalioth> mneptok: you klingon targ, quit your lying!
<mneptok> and ... you are unbanned
<mneptok> gakh is always best when served live ...
<nalioth> live and fresh, not on its last legs live
<SeaPhor> ummm, huh?
<mneptok> SeaPhor: Star Trek geekery
<nalioth> you mock me, sir!
<SeaPhor> look , i made a commitment to myself and a friend that i would be 100% linux, 100%ubuntu and will take the next year of my life to learn all i can and go back to school during, and get a better job,,, and your channel is not only the best learning tool, i actually help ppl there, to be honest thats the main reason i'm here, ppl i've helped im'd me and asked me to come back,
<mneptok> pistols at dawn? or phasers on Holodeck 3?
<mneptok> SeaPhor: 23:03 <+mneptok> and ... you are unbanned
<SeaPhor> mneptok, ?
<SeaPhor> ?
<mneptok> you
<mneptok> are
<mneptok> unbanned
<nalioth> SeaPhor: join #ubuntu and enjoy
<SeaPhor> lol, i was about to say ok, seeya, and act like i didnt care,, ( i didnt read the "un" part) thought i just got myself banned from here too
<mneptok> i was too busy converting to Fahrenheit
<mneptok> ;)
<SeaPhor> good luck with that, i can do metric but temps...
<SeaPhor> hey!, at least you can spell it
<mneptok> SeaPhor: living in Canada has given me practice
<SeaPhor> i'm sorry ;-(
<SeaPhor> must have given you great patience too
 * nalioth hums a refrain
<SeaPhor> ok, thank you all, i'll get out of your way and go celebrate my first day of WIRELESS working! after 5.5 months of trying!
<Hobbsee> woot!
<SeaPhor> (that meand i have to roll up 35 ft. (feet for those on meters) of CAT5 strung thru In-Law's house
<SeaPhor> *meand=means
<Hobbsee> roll it correctly, then :)
<Hobbsee> don't make it kink forever.
<mneptok> but think, when you're done you can honestly say you have pulled the plug on your mother-in-law.
<mneptok> that can't be bad.
<SeaPhor> i like it kinky though???
<vorian> oh my
<mneptok> use unshielded cable then
<vorian> :)
<SeaPhor> ok,,, well, on that note, thank you all, bazhang - thank you for what you do, and i will leave you to do whatever you do here
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Myrtti> moin
<Madpilot> does ubottu have the greatest feature of the old pre-Great Snit ubotu, namely @lart?
<Myrtti> we chose not to burden it with those
<Madpilot> pity
<Myrtti> besides, some of those should be on a separate bot anyway
<Myrtti> hullo SeaPhor
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<SeaPhor> i hate to bother you but how does one get an op if one is not obviously present?
<Myrtti> with the help of chanserv
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv help
<SeaPhor> ok? i am a total n00b, i have no idea what that  means
<Myrtti> or do you mean how do you get an op to respond to an urgent abuse issue on the channels?
<SeaPhor> yes
<Myrtti> on which particular channel or just in general?
<SeaPhor> the one ur on,, for instance,, no in general
<Myrtti> in the biggest #ubuntu channels the bot ubottu has a trigger !ops
<Myrtti> I don't advice you to try it
<Myrtti> just to test how it works
<Myrtti> it's used like this: (replace the 1 with !)
<SeaPhor> ooo, no, only in a bad time, right?
<Myrtti> 1ops | $nick is causing trouble by doing $things
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> when done like that, we get an announcement with your name, and the part "$nick is causing trouble by doing $things"
<Myrtti> and the bot also tells which channel is is
<Myrtti> this is only on channels where ubottu is present
<Myrtti> for the rest, they have their own policies
<Myrtti> for those you can check who has the admin powah by doin /msg chanserv info $channel list
<Myrtti> everyone with a level 10 or higher has the ability to remove users if necessary.
<Myrtti> did this answer your questions?
<SeaPhor> Thank you, there may be an issue in #ubuntu  there was someone being quite insulting but i'm sure he;s been run off by now, but he was also pushing Envy for vid drvr stuff
<SeaPhor> yes it did thank you
<Myrtti> envy or envyng?
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<SeaPhor> the latter, but this guy is pushing the stuff like candy and telling others off, insulting, i leave it there
<SeaPhor> i know
<Myrtti> c-ron: ?
<SeaPhor> yes
<Myrtti> well I'm already looking at his doings since he started to argue about our family friendly policy, so :-)
<SeaPhor> is he the marketingguy or something?
<SeaPhor> ok
<SeaPhor> :-))
<SeaPhor> here's wher prob is, i was working with a guy, he took over and thats fine, i'm still a n00b, but he's having him do Envy stuff,,,, when i first came here the first time i mentioned envy,, i was told to drop it or leave,,,
<SeaPhor> and just so u know i did send c-ron a PM,,, <SeaPhor> is there a reason you want him to run envy instead of the native, or even restricted?
<SeaPhor> * c-ron has quit ("Leaving")
<Myrtti> hah
<Myrtti> I see
<Myrtti> did a bit of working there, it now seems the another user basically has no graphics?
<Amaranth> envy is bad, envyng is just fine
<Amaranth> well, right now using envyng is stupid because there is no updated driver to get
<Myrtti> Amaranth: could you take this over, I ran into trouble with work
<Amaranth> Myrtti: take what over?
<Myrtti> SeaPhor: so do you have any other questions?
<ubottu> favro called the ops in #kubuntu (JAVI)
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Dear Gaia, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, perrybiblefellowship, del.icio.us, facebook and planet ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives, so they are not corrupted beyond ...
<Myrtti> ... repair. Let it be so.
<ompaul> Myrtti, a classic if I may say so
<Myrtti> !prayer is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<ompaul> <ompaul> search IM
<ompaul> <ubottu> supybot.reply.format.time, supybot.reply.format.time.elapsed,
<ompaul> can that actually be brought down the factoid names?
<ompaul> (please_
<ompaul> )
<Myrtti> !no prayer is <reply> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives, so they are not corrupted ...
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> ... beyond repair. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> !no prayer is <reply> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<jenda> !prayer Myrtti
<ubottu> Factoid prayer myrtti not found
<jenda> hm
<jenda> thought $deity would be replaced; )
<Myrtti> with what ;-)
<Jucato> help in #kubuntu please
<ubottu> Jucato called the ops in #kubuntu (pcxeon2)
<Jucato> I can't op
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #kubuntu (kevin_)
<Myrtti> NARF?!
<Myrtti> NAAAARRRFFFF
 * Hobbsee narf's Myrtti
<Myrtti> see -irc
<Myrtti> there's a situation at -il that only two people have ops
<Myrtti> the other being Seveas
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: nalioth if one of you can action the cloak request, that'd be good.
<elkbuntu> !pony
<ubottu> Factoid pony not found
 * elkbuntu weeps
<Hobbsee> no pony for you.
<ikonia> ompaul: very sad, I think I saw the problem, if he could have kept it together for a bit longer
<Pici> yeesh
<ompaul> ikonia, his attitude
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> 30 seconds more is all he needed to keep it together for
<ompaul> ikonia, no matter what I will now take him to pm if he replies then maybe just maybe
 * elkbuntu reads over the backlog and rolls her eyes.
<elkbuntu> he might be a volunteering, but i do not want his services...
<elkbuntu> s/a//
<Pici> I'm almost more annoyed at the peanut gallery than the guy himself.
<ompaul> Pici, be that
<ompaul> cos I am about to turn up again
 * ompaul just did an install 
<Pici> eh?
<ompaul> now for the most horrible part
<Pici> breakfast.
<ompaul> I am free for a few minutes :)
<ompaul> ohh nice I had that already
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Coder2 said: ubottu: There is no Keyboard andmouse there
 * ompaul goes to web page
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: what cloak request?
<Myrtti> who are we talking about?
<Myrtti> dpkg --configure -a does a cowardly exit and runs to a nearby forest... /me sings a LALALA song
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> dpkg segfaults
<Myrtti> I love this like a sack full of chicken dung
<Myrtti> if I join -ot now, am I still a hypocrite?
<Myrtti> feel free to /soap me though
<ompaul> ikonia, Pici  I had a chat with shaneireland happy enough let him back
 * ompaul has to head out for an hour or two
<bazhang> kelvin911
<Myrtti> oh
<bazhang> just said some more cantonese curse words and called me 'ahole'
<Pici> why?
<Pici> when?
<bazhang> asked him to stop the offtopic
<bazhang> let me check the scroll
<bazhang> approx 21 mins ago
<Pici> And did you remove/ban him?
<bazhang> he quit immediately after
<bazhang> thought mediation was the new ban
<Seeker`> woo!! Someone said mediation instead of catalysing!!
<bazhang> goos-fraba
<Pici> I'm a big proponent of mediation, but not when they start hurling insults for no reason.  If you aren't going to ban him, then I am.
<bazhang> I have a few banned folks coming in for chats soon; would appreciate it
<bazhang> kindofabuzz still thinks he did nothing wrong apart from the 'danger' command
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<Pici> surely
<jussi01> hello all
<Pici> Aloha
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 is home, finally :D
<PriceChild> Back in a few days, cyaz.
<Pici> PriceChild: have fun
<Pici> unless you arent doing something fun, then just have.... cake.
<jussi01> heh
<bazhang> floodbot1 has quit? yikes
<Pici> bazhang: its probably on LjL's connection
<bazhang> okay that was scary; thanks
<Pici> The rest of the bots are still around, they'll pick up the slack
<bazhang> Im guessing fb1 will be back soon as well :)
<jussi01> btw, what is metabot?
<Pici> It summerizes the questions and categorizes them in ##metabot
<jussi01> bazhang: there you go ;)
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, cool
<jussi01> thanks
<Pici> Another of l j l's projecs
<bazhang> oh thanks to goodness jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, i figured by the hostmask cloak :)
<Pici> Hi Jack
<Pici> Hm., /me wonders what irc channel UDS is going to be covered in
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> HI Pici
<jdavies> Pici: #ubuntu-devel-summit
<bazhang> and FB2 goes down
<bazhang> oops back again
<Pici> nice, unregistered channel
<jdavies> Pici: who needs register when you have PARTYYY!!
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, abushady said: ubottu: this is not intended
<jdavies> .
<Pici> lots of offtopic lately
<bazhang> tons
<bazhang> better just to switch main channel and ot channel
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, how may we help you
<ASUS-tek> ya unblock me from ubuntu offtopic
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, not sure who banned you from that channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> ompaul
<Seeker`> He is afk for an hour or two, apparently
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, ompaul is not around right now; you will have to speak to him when he returns
<bazhang> ASUS-tek, best come back in three hours or so
<Pici> oh
 * ompaul is back
<Seeker`> lo ompaul
<ompaul> hi there
<bazhang> asustek was seeking you ompaul
<ompaul> I know
<ompaul> I run full screen ;-) per channel
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> ehh go to -ot for my latest thoughts
<ASUS-tek> hi ompaul u there
<ompaul> ASUS-tek, I am
<ompaul> ASUS-tek,  do you know why you were banned at this point?
<ompaul> wow answering in 12 seconds is too long a gap ;-)
<ompaul> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bazhang> kelvin911, may we help you?
<ompaul> kelvin911, and how may you be helped this day
<ompaul> kelvin911, and ....
<ompaul> wow
<ompaul> ;-)
<kelvin911> i dont talk to asshole like bazhang
<Pici> kelvin911: Why the attitude?
<bazhang> kelvin911, then we have a problem
<Seeker`> I dont think you'll be talking to anyone in here much with that attitude
<Myrtti> /me passes the crisps around
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what flavour?
<ompaul> !guidelines | kelvin911 have a look at these - both sides of the fence should be in that zone not kust one
<ubottu> kelvin911 have a look at these - both sides of the fence should be in that zone not kust one: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> plain with dip
<Myrtti> sour cream with ... (looks....) ranch flavoring
<ompaul> kelvin911, so ehh how can we help you>?
 * Seeker` wonders what ranch tastes like
<Pici> Nothing like hay.
<ASUS-tek> ya am there
<ompaul> Seeker`, I imagine sun burnt beef
<ASUS-tek> unbannd me dude
<kelvin911> and i hate communism and mainland china chinese like bazhang, u can ban me here too communist
<ompaul> ASUS-tek, lets take this to pm for a moment or two
<ompaul> kelvin911, you got a wrong idea dude so I guess you should adjust your reality
<ompaul> kelvin911, this is about tolerating others not being intolerant
<ASUS-tek> ompaul u first help me out with getting my self unbanned
<ompaul> ASUS-tek, just a sec
<ompaul> ASUS-tek, you got a pm please read it
<Seeker`> kelvin911: what exactly do you want us to do? So far i've only seen you insult bazhang
<ompaul> kelvin911, so have you anything else you want to do?
<Pici> I banned him because of his attitude and language in #u
<ompaul> Pici, I can see how that would have happened
<ompaul> kelvin911, have you anything in specific you want to say / do here
<ompaul> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> kelvin911, please participate or leave
<ompaul> kelvin911, is that a vote to leave?
<kelvin911> unban or i am not leaving
<Myrtti> fine
<Pici> kelvin911: You will not be unbanned until you follow and understand our channel guidelines. Which you clearly don't.
<Pici> oh, that works too.
<Myrtti> too late
<Myrtti> I'll let him simmer for 12 hrs
<Seeker`> he clearly had no interest in discussing anything
<bazhang> wow the anger
<Myrtti> if I forget to take the ban off, please do so
<Pici> bazhang: Was that out of the blue for you?
<bazhang> sure was
<Pici> How odd.
<bazhang> he was agressive in main channel but that was surreal
<Myrtti> awwww, no more crisps
<Myrtti> I wonder what kind of insults he can come up with the Finland
<Myrtti> how original
<Pici> His host is unique, I grepped for it before I banned in #ubuntu
<Pici> bye
<Myrtti> did I miss something?
<Myrtti> any holes he could come creeping in?
<Myrtti> is he banned with that other ip too on u?
<Pici> He is now
<Myrtti> should I explain him the ban, or would anyone else like to do it perchance?
<bazhang> I'm guessing he wont listen to me
<Pici> His attitude was like that towards bazhang before the ban, which is why it was placed.
<ompaul> then leave it in place
<Myrtti> eenie meenie miney moe
<bazhang> this goes back further though; to his tiff with seaphor
<Pici> He was being consistantly offtopic, and refused to listen to bazhang's requests to stay on topid.
<Myrtti> ompaul: I was thinking about the ban *here*
<Pici> s/topid/topic/
<ompaul> Myrtti, remove it in a bit - like an hour or so
<Pici> oh
<Myrtti> ompaul: I was planning 12hrs, but I guess it'll only get him more aggrevated
<Myrtti> so you're probably right
<ompaul> I let asus-tek back into -ot and advised him / her about their behaviour so count is reset to 0 as it were
<ompaul> jenda, you got mail
<bazhang> anyone else seems mild after kelvin
<Myrtti> ah, there we go
<Myrtti> a pm from amuro
<Myrtti> FUN!
<Myrtti> bazhang: been on irc since 1996
<Myrtti> bazhang: nothing new under the sun
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> I wish I knew about irc back then
<Myrtti> now he asks if Miia is a girls name...
<bazhang> you left out groklaw :)
<Myrtti> had to cut it someplace
<Pici> The Litany of IRC
<bazhang> so he will be unbanned in main channel at some point?
<Pici> Depends
<bazhang> some never are?
<Myrtti> some never are
<bazhang> whoa
<Myrtti> he's trying to sweet talk me into unbanning him
<Myrtti> how cute
 * jdong whines like a little kid
<jdong> I wanna go back home and drive my new car NOW
<jdong> anyone in the boston area want to take a few exams for me?
<Amaranth> jdong: Sure, I'll fail them for you
<jdong> Amaranth: oh your understanding of fourier-class transforms and discrete mathematics cannot possibly be worse than mine.
<Amaranth> my understanding of what?
<jdong> :)
<Myrtti> could someone /msg my virtual server's bofh for me...
<Myrtti> no, dont
<Amaranth> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> Amaranth: alternatively you can figure out what cool hacks I can perform on my QNX-based touchscreen nav system
<Pici> Not like we'd know who that was anyway.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !no myrtti is <alias> prayer
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Myrtti> !no myrtti is <alias> prayer
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> whoa
<Myrtti> nice
<Amaranth> what was it aliased to before?
<Amaranth> !myrtti
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> Amaranth: !wtf
<Amaranth> That is awesome
<Pici> er, I mean !rtfm
<Amaranth> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> I hate that acronym
<Amaranth> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Myrtti> I hate it
<Amaranth> oh, pfft
<Amaranth> What's wrong with Reading The Fine Manual? :)
<Pici> Because not everyone wants to read the 500 page bash man page just to know how to sort ls by date.
<Amaranth> you can sort ls by date?
<Pici> s/bash/ls/
<jdong> Amaranth: your mom can sort ls by date.
<Seeker`> jdong: what sort of car?
<jdong> Seeker`: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/car/P5150006.JPG the chrysler imperial land yacht.
<Pici> very fancy
<Pici> not my style, but fancy.
<Seeker`> jdong: shiny.
<Myrtti> rt*m drove me away from linux for two years
<Pici> :(
 * Seeker` wants a car. And several new computers.
<Pici> Myrtti: Before Ubuntu I assume?
<Myrtti> so I've got a good reason to hate it
<Myrtti> yeah
<jdong> Seeker`: shiny indeed. The amount of chrome will quickly lead to the first speeding ticket though unless I take some countermeasures ;-)
<bazhang> he's now in ubuntu-irc
<Seeker`> jdong: how so?
<Pici> bazhang: lets see what he says
<jdong> Seeker`: laser reflection... the whole front end is a big reflector....
<bazhang> okay
<jdong> Seeker`: the beast might be 4000lbs but the 5.7L hemi has you in ticket territory before you even know it
<Seeker`> jdong: how does that lead to a speeding ticket  though? unless you spend all the time speeding :P
<Pici> 5.7L/1
<Pici> ?!
<Seeker`> jdong: what is the top speed?
<jdong> Seeker`: without tire restriction around 150mph
<jdong> Seeker`: stock tires are rated 111 though, and that's what the dealer software restriction is set at currently
<jdong> Pici: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/car/P5150008.JPG
<jdong> rear end says all.
<Amaranth> rtfm is the reason i kept bouncing between debian and windows for 2 years before ubuntu
<jdong> Seeker`: the max legal speed on US highways is less than the halfway mark on the speedo..... :(
<Amaranth> after 6 months in the ubuntu community i knew as much as the people in #debian telling me to rtfm, just needed to get a start
<Pici> For some reason, even though I used IRC socially, it never dawned on me that linux support existed in thay medium.
<Pici> that
<Amaranth> Cox seems to be throttling me to some speed barely faster than dialup
<Amaranth> and i keep almost disconnecting from IRC
<Pici> Should I send the pings faster then?
<Amaranth> I can't be in #ubuntu right now
<Amaranth> too much lag
 * gnomefreak the opposite i knew linux support and only 1 channel for social and that was after linux support :(
<gnomefreak> yes that means work work and no play for me
<Myrtti> should the banlist here be cleaned a bit?
<gnomefreak> anyone know nese?
<gnomefreak> please get rid of him hes a spam troll or something of the like
<gnomefreak> hes pming people atleast me anyway with crap
<nalioth> so i've been noticing
<ompaul> looking at the ban list
<ompaul> we can clean it out if we get grief we can kill it but who was that that Seveas did not want here
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #kubuntu (ubeth)
 * tomaw msgs ubeth
<ubeth> fuckin this channel
<jussi01> tomaw: had me confused for a moment there
<tomaw> jussi01: I try :)
<jussi01> I was like, who the heck is t?
 * gnomefreak wonder if i can say what i feel yet :(
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (Broadcom)
<jussi01> who is CarlFK?
<Myrtti> was thinking the same
<jussi01> He isnt even cloaked
 * gnomefreak knows that name as do most older ops (older as in been ops longer)
<gnomefreak> most of the time hes fairly good but he has his days
<jussi01> right.
<gnomefreak> he hangs in #ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> i cant remmber wher eelse
<jussi01> Why does he not reside here?
<gnomefreak> dont know didnt know he was made an op
<jussi01> ompaul: you have your hat on....
 * gnomefreak needs to get more work done in house be back later i think
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-17
<jussi01> Hey everyone, what was the decision made with emma? was she to be unbanned from channels now?
 * gnomefreak would say give her another shot
<gnomefreak> but as for the masses i dont know
<gnomefreak> its not really that hard to re-ban her
<ompaul> is there still a ubuntu-uncensored pointing to something else?
<ompaul> that is my only question
<gnomefreak> not sure but the namespace is not so good IMHO
<ompaul> if it was not dropped fully then I would have questoins
<jussi01> yeah, she is allowed in #ubuntu but still banned from #kubuntu - can I unban her?
<ompaul> jussi01, I would say ask the banning person
<ompaul>    Channel: ##ubuntu-uncensored   Topic: THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN REDIRECTED TO:  ##club-ubunt
<ompaul> so really that should be dropped from my community view
<jussi01> ompaul: we dont have a BT that goes that far back.
<ompaul> as in - it serves no purpose
<ompaul> jussi01, ok clue ;-) ask the pointy stick of doom
<gnomefreak> im sure the ban was just a mass ban
<gnomefreak> yep she would have been the banned :)
<ompaul> jussi01, the ban list says who owns the ban
<jussi01> ompaul: not always
<jussi01> [02:16:38] * 367 #kubuntu *!*@200.93.121.56 ballard.freenode.net 1208297872
<ompaul> jussi01, there are netsplits and as if to make the point
 * ompaul configures firewall rules for holiday
<gnomefreak> holiday?
<gnomefreak> monday is canada holiday
<Seeker`> ompaul: holiday rules?
<gnomefreak> and UDS holiday
<ompaul> Seeker`, for me to get back into the house while I am away
<ompaul> :)
<jussi01> Ok, if no-one has any objections, I will unban her - cant see why not as she has been allowed back into #ubuntu. Any problems a re-ban will fix.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: the people at UDS
<Hobbsee> jussi01:
<Hobbsee> jussi01: she's still arguing over the fact that she's not arguing, after reentry to #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> if you want her in #kubuntu, go ahead.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: jus tmake sure you check the information she gives, as some of it was known wrong.
<bazhang> yeah that is so
<Amaranth> Who are you talking about?
<Amaranth> And what about the people at UDS? :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: they're not cloaked unless they've authed.
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> but they should at least get a cloak showing they're at UDS
<Amaranth> that's how it usually works
<Hobbsee> yes.  that's the point.
<Amaranth> then a member cloak will override it
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> however, if they don't actually request a cloak, which IS said it would last itme, it doesn't happen.
 * Hobbsee emailed, and is now poking people to action it.
<Amaranth> well if you don't ask freenode for it they'll just ban all of us for too many people from one IP
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Amaranth> then i'll find open wifi somewhere in prague and lart the council ;)
<Ienorand> Hi, I would like to be able to join #ubuntu from the java-chat service Mibbit.com, since my uni has the firewall set up blocking both standard and 8000-8002 ports, (or so I guess, since I can't connect.).
<Ienorand> Would that be possible?
<Ienorand> I've heard something about magic hostname cloaks...?
<elkbuntu> Ienorand, did you follow the instructions in the channel #ubuntu-proxy-users?
<Ienorand> yes, I've tried connecting through ports 8000-*2.
<elkbuntu> <FloodBot1> Ienorand: Try again joining #ubuntu, you've been granted temporary access from your web gateway. Don't leave this channel until you've joined! (Also, on some browsers it may take up to a minute or more to sync to #ubuntu, so please be patient for a while before killing the browser and trying again)
<elkbuntu> did you follow *that*
 * elkbuntu headdesks
<elkbuntu> <FloodBot1> Ienorand: Try again joining #ubuntu, you've been granted temporary access from your web gateway. Don't leave this channel until you've joined! (Also, on some browsers it may take up to a minute or more to sync to #ubuntu, so please be patient for a while before killing the browser and trying again)
<elkbuntu> you need to join #ubuntu-proxy-users
<elkbuntu> then wait for the above
<elkbuntu> then join #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Ienorand, please join #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Ienorand> Yes, but I seem to never get that message, I got it for a while (month ago maybe) but now it just waits forever...
<elkbuntu> Ienorand, you got that message today
<elkbuntu> the paste above is from 15 minutes ago
<elkbuntu> right before you did !proxy
<elkbuntu> LjL, the mibbit message is being done way too quickly, please delay it a little longer
<ethan961> Hello people.
<ethan961> I was banned from *-offtopic some time in the last day or so, and I do not know why.
<ubottu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (buntu)
 * johnc4510 jussi01 thx for setting up the bot in the AZ channel, it's working fine
<bazhang> wols
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-us-az, johnc4510 said: !meeting-AZTeam is The Ubuntu Arizona LoCo team meetings are every Sunday at 9:00 PM Arizona time in our team channel, #ubuntu-us-az. Everyone is welcome!!
<Amaranth> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<Amaranth> !meeting-#ubuntu-us-az is The Ubuntu Arizona LoCo team meetings are every Sunday at 9:00 PM Arizona time in our team channel, #ubuntu-us-az. Everyone is welcome!!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !meeting-#ubuntu-us-az
<ubottu> meeting is The Ubuntu Arizona LoCo team meetings are every Sunday at 9:00 PM Arizona time in our team channel, #ubuntu-us-az. Everyone is welcome!!
<johnc4510> Amaranth: thx
<Amaranth> !no meeting-#ubuntu-us-az is <reply>The Ubuntu Arizona LoCo team meetings are every Sunday at 9:00 PM Arizona time in our team channel, #ubuntu-us-az. Everyone is welcome!!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> johnc4510: now when you do !meeting in your channel it'll say that
<johnc4510> yep, thx
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> Amaranth: thx again cya
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mauro said: ubottu: alsamixer is not working
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mauro said: ubottu: alsamixer is not working
<bazhang> poor bot
<ompaul> !bot > mauro
<ompaul> ohh time lag
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> ubottu?
<jussi01> bazhang: back in a min
<jussi01> there we are
<bazhang> ooh thanks jussi01 :)
<ompaul> jussi01, pm
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !no themes is Find theme options at http://www.gnome-look.org and http://www.kde-look.org. A google search will show additional sites. Also see Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ompaul> jenda, you get that mail?
<ompaul> jenda, please see pm
<gouki> mneptok: ping
<gouki> guys, the channel #ubuntu-ps3 was registered. at the time, since the council wasn't available, a member of the operator team registered itself and gave me access.
<gouki> now I have to change a few things, give access, basically, and I can't do it with my current level.
<jussi01> gouki: Id say you need to contact the original guy and ask him to raise your level
<Amaranth> no no, UbuntuIrcCouncil owns the channel
<Amaranth> so any one of them can do it
<jussi01> oh
<gouki> jussi01: that's what I though, that's why I pinged mneptok_, but then I saw the council owns it.
<gouki> So ... Doable?
<Myrtti> tsfph
<jussi01> gouki: you would then need to find someone from the IRC council if I understad Amaranth correctly
<gouki> jussi01: thanks. I'll just wait until someone reads it :)
<jussi01> :)
<bazhang> argh spainish
<elkbuntu> gouki, explain #ubuntu-ps3 to me
<ikonia> how can there be an official #ubuntu-ps3 channel, when the ubuntu PPC version is community support and the ubuntu ps3 project is not an official project ?
<jussi01> I would think that ps3 should be supported in PPC anyway....
<mc44> ikonia: since when were "offical" channels dependent on canonical support
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> I'm asking
<ikonia> jussi01: thats more sensible as it's only the hypervisor that makes it difference
<ikonia> different even
<elkbuntu> ikonia, there's numerous community support and development channels
<ikonia> totally, I get that, I thought they had to be "official" ubuntu projects to be official ubuntu channels
<ikonia> eg: ppc is an official ubuntu project
<ikonia> but PS3 distro isn't
<ikonia> I didn't mean it had to be tied to canonical support
<ikonia> I just thought it was related to ubuntu projects
<gouki> elkbuntu: a channel for the Ubuntu PS3 port
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> isn't ps3 just a kernel + ppc?
<gouki> elkbuntu: anything else you need?
<gouki> For all the unanswered questions about the port, please join the channel if you want to discuss it.
<ikonia> jenda: are you awake please, I've just had a phone call from ompaul
<Seeker`> ikonia: scary :P
<ikonia> I'm petrified
<Seeker`> why did ompaul call you?
<ikonia> stuck at airport
<Seeker`> on his way to UDS?
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu (zubu flooding)
<jdavies> ikonia: ouch
<bazhang> arg
<bazhang> oh fun
<bazhang> yes emma
<emma> Yes?
<bazhang> you have something official you wish to discuss?
<emma> You told me to join ubuntu-ops. You are an op so I am obeying you.
<bazhang> emma is this in regard to something not to do with #ubuntu support?
<emma> I'm not sure what you are referring to by 'this'. You asked me to come here.
<bazhang> emma; you PM'ed me-->I asked to say in channel for benefit of all is this not to do with ubuntu support (your reason for PM being = this)
<Seeker`> emma: AIUI, you PM'd bazhang tot alk to him about something
<Seeker`> he said to ask to pm him, and to keep discussion in the channel
<emma> Yes and that is what I did.
<bazhang> emma you PM'ed me without asking first
<Seeker`> you said do you want to discuss comments he made in the hannel, and he said to join here - i assume to discuss what you wanted to say in PM
<emma> I've pmed you many times before without asking first. To the best of my knowledge that is standard and acceptable procedure when contacting ops.
<emma> I was under the impression that ops were available in that way.
<Seeker`> emma: it still may be polite to ask
<bazhang> emma what was the subject of your PM? I was very busy in the channel and often will ask users to say their issues to the entire channel
<bazhang> emma is this some personal issue not suitable for here or the ubuntu support channel?
<emma> I understand. In order to understand me better it is best if you think of me as an adult who spent most of their lives learning social interaction off line. I was trying to be discrete but I think that asking me to come in here, and then this conversation is taking that in another direction.
<emma> Over the last couple of weeks I've chosen not to come in here, because I've felt that might be the best course of action in terms of helping people to get over their hard feelings. As I have. :)
<bazhang> not sure I follow emma; if it is a non-support issue, and non-official, then one would doubly expect the courtesy of asking first.
<bazhang> please let me know if that is the case emma
<emma> Well the reason I pmed you is because of a comment that you made as an op that seemed to be directed toward me. On the one hand that is 'official' in the sense that you are an Ubuntu op, but on the other hand it seems like something to be clarified discretely in order so that you are not put on the spot needlessly.
<bazhang> emma would that be from the logs or in the main channel
<emma> If you can understand though. On the one hand I've chosen not to come in here in order to promote the general peace, and then on the other hand I want to do what an op asks me to do. You asked me to come in here. And so here I am.
<emma> Now it becomes delicate because, my feeling is that most anything I say will not be read fairly by some people. And this is a difficult position for anyone to be in.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma Please explain this for us
<Jack_Sparrow> Over the last couple of weeks I've chosen not to come in here, because I've felt that might be the best course of action in terms of helping people to get over their hard feelings. As I have. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> What hard feelings are we talking about
<emma> Well Jack_Sparrow I think that going into that very much would be counter productive in exactly the way that paragraph is alluding to.
<bazhang> emma I'm not sure what the 'some people' alludes to; did you havea personal(non-support, non-official) issue you wished to discuss with me?
<emma> bazhang - Nothing is personal with me. I wanted to clarify something that you seemed to be affirming that was said about me, in this channel, while I was not here.
<Seeker`> I think she was trying to raise a non-support, semi-official topic with you
<Myrtti> ok, I'm getting confused here
<bazhang> emma and you feel discussing this with me in a PM would be more appropriate somehow? do you a complaint to raise?
<bazhang> err have
<emma> I have to tell you gentlemen, some times I get the feeling I cannot win for losing :)  I have done what a human being can do to reach out in reconciliation and peace but some times seem to be met with a needlessly hard line.
<jdong> Myrtti: I'm on your boat...
<bazhang> what is Metabot?
<emma> bazhang, I feel that discussing something that relates directly to you, in PM is more respectful to you, especially since you might clarify it and it would be nothing at all.
<emma> bazhang - As you see by asking me to come in here, even as I'm trying to take a professional approach with you, it seems to make a production out of things that I was generally trying to avoid.
<emma> But as I said, it is a delicate thing for me because on the one hand I am trying to avoid any drama, and on the other hand, you told me to come here. I calculated that doing what you asked was the best thing. I hope no one feels I made a mistake.
<bazhang> emma indeed; I asked you to come here thinking you had some complaint to raise; many users who feel harassed in #ubuntu will do so from time to time--is that not the case here?
<emma> I have no reason to think so. But I also do not really think that this channel is a useful place for people to raise complaints or to try to speak with Ubuntu ops the way that two equal adults might speak to one another off line. This is just my opinion though. Others may think differently.
<Seeker`> bazhang: can emma PM you to discuss what she wishes to discuss?
<gouki> Anyone from the Council around?
<emma> Seeker`, it is not necessary.
<emma> Will there be anything else that any of you would like to discuss?
<bazhang> Seeker`, I wanted to be sure that it was indeed a personal issue she was having not related to ubuntu support nor official business--ie being harassed in channel from time to time (as some users are wont to do)
<Seeker`> emma: ok, is there anything else we can help you with
<emma> Seeker`,  I asked you first. :)
<Seeker`> emma: No that I am aware of.
<emma> Seeker`, okay then.
<bazhang> emma if there is nothing in the way of a complaint that you have to raise (my reason for suggesting this venue) then no real need.
<emma> bazhang, was there anything else you would like to discuss?
<Seeker`> It sounds like everything has been covered emma
<emma> Okay great. Everyone take care.
<Myrtti> :rolleyes:
<Myrtti> good thing it got sorted out, I got really confused there about who said what about whom when why
<Myrtti> blech
<Myrtti> and please, don't try to explain
<gouki> lol
<fdoving> jussi01: hi. so i guess ubottu didn't get ubotus user-db, can i have edit-factoid-privileges please?
<jussi01> fdoving: yes, it did. did you try @login ?
<fdoving> not sure what i tried, used my /ubotulogin alias with modified nick. i'll check.
<jussi01> fdoving: please just try: @login
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<fdoving> just like that?
<fdoving> @login
<jussi01> yep
<ubottu> fdoving: The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Seeker`: The operation succeeded.
<fdoving> oh.
<Myrtti> see
<jussi01> fdoving: now try adding factoids
<Myrtti> wasn't that hard
<jussi01> :)
<fdoving> i used to use some %identify username password thing.
<jussi01> fdoving: no need for that anymore :)
<Seeker`> !seeker is test
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> Myrtti: myrtti
<fdoving> @whoami
<ubottu> fdoving: fdoving
<Seeker`> wow, I didn't know I had edit privleges
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> seeker is test
<jussi01> there we are.
<fdoving> nice.
<Seeker`> how do you delete factoids?
<Myrtti> !forget seeker
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<jussi01> !forget seeker
<ubottu> I know nothing about seeker yet, jussi01
<Seeker`> ty
<jussi01> heh
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> too quick
<fdoving> !fdovingtest is hello world.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, fdoving
<jdavies> @whoami
<ubottu> jdavies: jdavies
<fdoving> !forget fdovingtest
<ubottu> I'll forget that, fdoving
<fdoving> ok, thanks a bunch :)
<jussi01> ok, please dot overload her
 * Seeker` pats ubottu 
<bazhang> we missed her earlier :)
<Myrtti> ♥ ubottu
<jussi01> Seeker`: if you have +v in here, then you shoud have edit rights IIRC
<jussi01> I cant remeber exactly how that works, stdin set it up.
<Seeker`> I knew i could access the bantracker, but wasn't aware that I could edit factoids
<jussi01> :)
<Gary> I don't have either :'(
<jussi01> Gary: you dont have ?
<Gary> or do I?
<jussi01> Gary: you have a voice do you not...?
 * Gary squeeks
<Gary> yes
<jussi01> Gary: please try @login
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> Gary: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> now test facoid?
<jussi01> factoid even
<Gary> !gary is scary
<ubottu> But gary already means something else!
<jdavies> !gary
<ubottu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<Gary> !forget Gary
<ubottu> I know nothing about Gary yet, Gary
<Gary> yay
<jussi01> !gary
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> !gary
<ubottu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<Gary> is it case sensitive
<Gary> !forget gary
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Gary
<Gary> yay
<jdavies> it should .lower() things
<Gary> result
<jussi01> Gary: check this though...
<jussi01> !unforget gary
<ubottu> I suddenly remember gary again, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Gary> arghhh
<Gary> I hate that one though
<jussi01> I know... hence we keep it... :D
<Gary> meh
<Gary> where is the ban tracker?
<jussi01> Gary: do @btlogin
<Gary> @btlogin
<jussi01> now see the pm from ubottu
<jussi01> :)
<Gary> ahh haa
<bazhang> !bazhang
<ubottu> Factoid bazhang not found
<Gary> owww all my old gazzak bans are gone
<bazhang> :(
<jussi01> Gary: hahahah
<fdoving> oh, the bantracker got improved pretty much since the last time i logged into it. :)
<Gary> woo Dr Who
<Jack_Sparrow> I banned screenname92834 for ot then calling ub ops.. secret police and amatures..  just a little fyi
<jdavies> ubottu: tell Jack_ about guidelines
<ubottu> jdavies: Error: I haven't seen Jack_, I'll let you do the telling.
<Seeker`> Gary: have I missed anything
<jdavies> meh, was Jake_ but ...
<Gary> Seeker`: it's only just started
<Seeker`> i missed the pre-title bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Screenname seems to now be on a mission in offtopic..
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rouini said: ubottu:yes this is true but Ubuntu is better then windows
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> what is the syntax for a banforward?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` was it /cs bf nick channel
<Seeker`> I mean the real syntax, not the syntax for a script I dont have
<jdavies>  /mode +b *!*@*!##fix_your_connection
<Seeker`> ty
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: a gateway masl?
<PriceChild> *mask?
<PleaseKlineMe> Thanks for banning me.
<PleaseKlineMe> I don't use Ubuntu. However, the neighbor does.
<Gary> very childish PleaseKlineMe
<PleaseKlineMe> Gary: He uses my wireless.
<Gary> well secure it then
<PleaseKlineMe> I can't because my Linux driver won't support it.
<Gary> secure it by mac address then
<Gary> but trolling freenode is just petty
<PleaseKlineMe> He emulates my mac. ;(
<PleaseKlineMe> Okay.
<Myrtti> childish
<PleaseKlineMe> I'm going to break into his apartment though the window to get him back. You're right, getting him banned is just petty.
<PleaseKlineMe> Maybe plug all the drains and turn the water on.
<tomaw> I think it's safe to say that you're a little off topic here.
<jdavies> ok...
<gouki> Any Council member around?
<PriceChild> gouki: what's up?
<gouki> PriceChild: remember #ubuntu-ps3?
<PriceChild> nope
<gouki> PriceChild: You gave the OK to register it when I talked about it.
<gouki> PriceChild: Currently I can't set access to anyone, and I need to
<gouki> PriceChild: So I'm going to need an access level of 30, IIRC.
<gouki> Or someone can give the access the to person in question and I continue with the same access level.
<PriceChild> gouki: you registered it, the irccouncil seems to own it for some reason atm?
<gouki> PriceChild: mneptok set it that way (I think it was him, not sure).
<PriceChild> gouki: he couldn't do that if you registered it
<PriceChild> gouki: why do you want 30?
<gouki> PriceChild: and I didn't registered it. mneptok did, because we weren't sure the council would approve.
<gouki> PriceChild: like I said, to set access.
<Seeker`> juliux: anything we can do for you?
<PriceChild> gouki: who do you want adding?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: nothing to worry about
<gouki> PriceChild: His nickname?
<juliux> Seeker`, just idleing and waiting if somebody from the german ubuntu channels complaints about his ban
<Seeker`> juliux: ah, cool
<juliux> Seeker`, i am the contact for #ubutnu-de, #edubuntu-de and #xubuntu-de ,)
<PriceChild> gouki: yup
<Seeker`> I take it you're from Germany then :P
<gouki> PriceChild: munckfish
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Shouldn't juliux have +v then?
<gouki> PriceChild: He's a developer of the port.
<juliux> Seeker`, you get 99points;) if you have 100 you get free voice at #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<juliux> ;)
<juliux> Seeker`, i am not a op in #ubuntu*
<Seeker`> what aobut #ubuntu-de?
<juliux> Seeker`, #ubuntu-de-offtopic is +m;9
<juliux> Seeker`, in #ubuntu-de you don´ t  need voice
<Seeker`> juliux: the #ubuntu-de comment was related to your "i am not an op in #ubuntu*"
<juliux> Seeker`, in the past +v was only for the ops in #ubuntu
 * Seeker` has a +v and isn't an op in #ubuntu
<juliux> hmm
<juliux> i think i don't need +v ;)
<gouki> PriceChild: Will you set it up?
<PriceChild> gouki: launchpad url?
<gouki> apa
<gouki> A second!
<PriceChild> +v's in here are a little odd
<gouki> PriceChild: https://edge.launchpad.net/~munckfish
<gouki> PriceChild: what else?
<Seeker`> AIUI, v in here is "we dont mind them sticking around for a bit"
<PriceChild> gouki: I've added it.
<gouki> PriceChild: Thanks
<juliux> Seeker`, ahh
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-18
<Mez> FYI: I am temporarily taking Floodbot 2 offline until LjL provides me with a new SSH key
<Seeker`> :O
<Mez> His key's vulnerable. It leaves my server open, and I don't have time to do a code audit for it
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Mez> Ill happily open it up to him once I've got a new key sent to me though
<Seeker`> why does that involve taking floodbot offline?
<Mez> because, his key may not be restricted on FloodBot1's server, which would mean that a user could access that, change floodbot1's code, which propogates that code to my server.
<Seeker`> ah
<Mez> They propogate their code throuh magic. If one's code changes, all do. i dont know the state of the others.
<glguy> I was curious when the redirect ban to ubuntu-ops was used, and what plugin provided the !ops on ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> glguy were you forwarded here?
<glguy> no
<glguy> I'm an op in a couple other channels and I'm just reading logs and checkout out how different channels are run
<glguy> checking-out*
<glguy> (is this the wrong place to ask policy questions?)
<Jack_Sparrow> glguy Probably, I am kinda busy elsewhere
<glguy> ok, I'll come back later
<glguy> thanks
<flip2405> Hello
<flip2405> is any one not afk
<flip2405> Hello
<Seeker`> flip2405: How can we help you
<flip2405> Okay jack-sparrow banned me from the #ubuntu channel because of personal arguement is he allowed to do that i mean i help out in channel and every thing
<Seeker`> what do you mean by a personal argument
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<flip2405> Me and him had a personal argument
<flip2405> Brb
<flip2405> I gtg ill be back in a little bit we starting movie again
<Seeker`> what was your nickname at the time
<flip2405> Same as it is now
<flip2405> But it was mostly over pm
<flip2405> and the secound time i sent the message to him before he banned me i didnt even mean to send again i hit the upbutton and enter meaning to send an invite to a user i was trying to help to my channel because i dont like helping in the main channel because of all the spam
<flip2405> seeker` you ther
<Seeker`> yes
<flip2405> eOkay
<flip2405> please look into that
<Seeker`> From what I can see in the channel, you were repeating the question again and again, and when you were told it wouldn't help, you changed to repeating "sitting here wont help" over and over again
<flip2405> Because i need help with resolution my friend
<flip2405> No i only did it once the secound time i said that i didnt mean to as i said i was trying to invite another user and i didnt read my message before i hit enter
<Seeker`> Well, I'm not psychic, so I dont know what happened in PM
<flip2405> Well yeah
<Seeker`> But if your actions in the channel are representative of what you said in PM, the ban was probably deserved
<flip2405> No
<flip2405> the ban was set before the pm started
<Seeker`> So he didn't ban you because of a personal argument
<flip2405> Well no i guess for repeating my self
<flip2405> about the secound message
<Seeker`> he banned you because you were repeating a message over and over, and then when told it wouldn't do you any good, you repeatedly highlighted that person with another useless message
<flip2405> Dude as i said i only ment to send the message once
<Seeker`> I can't unban you, and it is policy that the person that sets the ban is the one that removes it
<flip2405> bah im not explaining my self any more ill go get a proxy change my indent and nick and come back ..... i guess ill cya later
<Seeker`> Do you understand why you were banned?
<flip2405> Yup
<flip2405> i do
<flip2405> because they guy is a fucking retard
<Seeker`> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<tonyyarusso> You have a few minutes to think about your language, then you can try again.
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> how long until he is back in #u with another nick do you reckon?
<Seeker`> oh, and thanks for that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> no idea - haven't been watching long enough to know the pattern.  and yw.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: he is back
<Seeker`> current nick is "blag"
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: I just got home, so could you fill me in a little?  (also, how are you associating the nicks?)
<Seeker`> he came in complaining about a ban by jack_sparrow in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> he was repeatedly asking the same question every minute or so
<Seeker`> jack_sparrow told him that it wasn't going to help him repeating his quiestion like that
<Seeker`> so he sent the message back along the lines of "sitting here wont help"
<Seeker`> and then he sent it again and jack_sparrow banned him
<tonyyarusso> okay, caught up on that half.
<tonyyarusso> the second question?
<Seeker`> one sec
<Seeker`> -03:34:40- ~s~ flip2405 > (n=flip@121.184.107.206) has joined #ubuntu
<Seeker`> -03:34:49- ~s~ flip2405 is now known as ee
<Seeker`> -03:35:03- ~s~ ee is now known as blag
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> gone
<Seeker`> cool
<blag> GG now i gotta get a new one ass hole
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | blag
<ubottu> blag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> same as before.
<Seeker`> !coc | blag
<ubottu> blag: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Seeker`> !guidelines | blag
<ubottu> blag: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seeker`> Please read those
<nixternal> well, I didn't feel he deserved a ban, but now that he is ban evading, oh well, he can stay banned
<nixternal> and talking like a child
<Seeker`> nixternal: I probably agree with you
<tonyyarusso> agreed with both points nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> man, that was a lot of scrolling up just to see what happened in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> bantracker ftw :P
<nixternal> bantracker didn't have it all though
<nixternal> it only had a couple of repeats, there were actually quite a few repeats going back over some time
<blag> Yey
<blag> unbanned
<blag> again
<vorian> evening guys and gals :)
<nixternal> howdy vorian
<Seeker`> blag: do you understand why you are being banned?
<blag> I do know better the problem is i really need help and you guys just makeing me madder so i spam more and it dont madder because i can find enough proxys to fill your guys ban list to make the channels malfunction trust me its been tested
<blag> and yes
<nixternal> blag: honestly, if you would have chilled, I would have removed the ban no matter the policy, cuz I thought it was harsh at first, now I wouldn't even consider it
<blag> i understand
<Seeker`> that wont help you get support though
<blag> Neather will sitting there while other people are joining might beable to help
<blag> i mean its not like i continusly spammed it
<blag> i waited untill it came off the screen
<blag> then said it again
<tonyyarusso> That is no longer the issue.
<tonyyarusso> The issue is ban evasion.
<nixternal> blag: you spammed it a bit, but not enough imho to ban you...but your ban evading and childish behavior will make the bans stick
<blag> Yeah
<Seeker`> I count 9 times in 7 minutes
<blag> Idc if they stick they are all proxies i dont use my real ip to connect to any network but my own
<Seeker`> ban evasion will just get you in more trouble
<blag> and i wouldnt be ban evadeing if i had a reason to be banned in the first place :)
<blag> How ever it will get me support i need now not in a week
<Seeker`> it would probably be better for you to go away and calm down for 24 or 48 hours, and then come back and talk to us
<blag> Exactly no
<blag> i have people comeing over to watch movies in an hour
<blag> not in 48 hours
<blag> I need to fix my resolution not wait 48 hours and tell them to come back because most of use work on week days
<Seeker`> cna you not see how your attitude was inappropriate? and that if you had waited for a few minutes, someone would have probably unbanned you
<tonyyarusso> You should have thought of that before violating channel and network policies.
<Seeker`> you can't guarantee that someone will be able to help you within the next hour either
<blag> Well thats not what was said to me what was said to me was your not getting unbanned
<tonyyarusso> No, what was said was that Seeker` could not do it.
<blag> LOl im /ignoreing you tony your going to make me say some stuff that i dont really want to say with your policys and junk
<Seeker`> In 99% of the cases I have seen, ops in #ubuntu have refused to remove bans that they didn't set themselves
<nixternal> I am the 1% of course :)
<blag> Lol seeker the dude is off line
<tonyyarusso> That's fine.  You will follow them, whether you want to or not, so it's your choice whether to listen to advice and clarification about doing so.
<Seeker`> nixternal: sods law :P
<blag> tony no i will just find more proxys
<nixternal> ya, I don't listen to anyone, I just do it..unless it is Hobbsee's ban, I fear the stick!
<blag> i got a nice little program that generates thousands of them
<tonyyarusso> !staff | blag
<ubottu> blag: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> tonyyarusso?
<blag> Instead i figured i would wait an hour or two and be responsiable and come talk to you guys but i obvusly now see that it was a waste of my time
<tonyyarusso> vorian: proxy connection for ban evasion is a network violation, and preferably would be dealt with there.
<Seeker`> blag: is there anything else we can do for you?
<blag> Umm not really but dont ban me ill tell you when me and him gets done talking
<Seeker`> "me and him"?
 * vorian waves
<Seeker`> ah, cool
 * Seeker` leaves you to it
<blag> well that didnt last long off to put on another proxy
 * blag waiting on this slow ass generating list
<nixternal> why generate a list when there are plenty of proxies out there
<glguy> why connect to a proxy when you could resolve the dispute amicably
<glguy> :(
<blag> Because i am garenteed all of them will work it takes so long to generate because it checks them and if they dont work then it dont add them to my list
<nixternal> vorian: Apokalipz is spamming every channel
<Dem0n> Okay
<Dem0n> fine
<Dem0n> well do it this way
<Seeker`> what way would that be?
<Dem0n> unban me or i send 3 or 4 different bot attacks
<Seeker`> vorian: tonyyarusso ^
<tonyyarusso> Dem0n: We don't accept blackmail.
<Dem0n> Lol not blackmail
<Dem0n> not threat
<Dem0n> promis
<vorian> +r
<tonyyarusso> Nope.  Blackmail.
<Dem0n> complaments of ethical exploiting
<tonyyarusso> Also, childish.
<Dem0n> I dont give a fuck what it is
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: is he the same Dem0n from a while back? I remember that name spelled exactly the same
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Are you thinking of the Dutch one?  Doubt it.
<nixternal> ahh, ya that is what I was thinking of
<nixternal> knew it looked familiar
<tonyyarusso> that usually had Killer in front too.
<tonyyarusso> "22:23:56 <Dem0n> okay so be it be ready for them in an hour or two"  meh.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes.
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubottu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> heya!
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet?!?!
<tonyyarusso> gah.  More frying of real estate.  Ears bleeding.
<nixternal> huh?
<tonyyarusso> I'm mocking the nixternal vernacular, obviously.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I have been saying homeskillet since around 1980...I thought I made it up but it is in the urban dictionary
 * tonyyarusso steps out for a shower, decides not to bring the lappy - something about the electrons and the dissolved electrolytes and something bad.
 * Hobbsee cooks nixternal on a skillet.
<Hobbsee> dinner, people!
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: wimp :P
 * Seeker` wonders if 4:30 am is a suitable time for bed
<nixternal> nevah!
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: not really much point - may as well stay up.
<Seeker`> I have revision to do, so I need to be slightly rested
<Seeker`> I haven't been to bed before 3 in weeks :/
<nixternal> what is revision? I have heard someone else say "I have revision to do"
<nixternal> I always think, damn, that must be a lot of SVN commits :)
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (JDSBlueDevl)
<Seeker`> I'm a final year computer science student
<Seeker`> I have 3 more exams, and then I (hopefully) graduate
<nixternal> ahhhh, that's what it means
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> it means that I have to cram as much info into my brain in the next 2 weeks as is possible
<nixternal> hehe, I just finished my final exams
<nixternal> woohoo
<Seeker`> you suck :P
<Seeker`> My first is on the 23rd
 * Hobbsee still has another 1.5 years :(
<nixternal> I have as long as it takes I guess
<nixternal> though I am planning on taking another break from school and going back to work
<nixternal> hopefully Monday I will find out if I have a new job or not
<Seeker`> Hopefully, in  5 weeks time, I will have a degree
<Seeker`> and then I need to find a job
<nixternal> if so, I may disappear for a bit
<Seeker`> :O
<nixternal> ya, I will be doing a bit of travel possibly, plus the work will all be free software development, just not debian/buntu based
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> whereabuts in the world are you?
<nixternal> seems the 2 main systems I will be doing appliance development and packaging for will be CentOS and Foresight/rPath
<jdong> land of the free and home of the brave :)
<nixternal> Chicago
<jdong> oh. I was close.
<nixternal> heh, we went to a fest today and there were some American Indians there with some whicked shirts that had me rofl'ing
<nixternal> they had a homeland security shirt that had like an Indian lynch mod
<nixternal> one said "Fighting terrorism since 1492"
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> they were all quotes against the government...I should have bought a few of them
<Seeker`> heh
<nixternal> heh, "The US government made a lot of promises and only kept one, they took our land"
<Seeker`> anyone care to take a look at misngh in #ubuntu
<vorian> 23:55:41 < ~awag> DJ_Cranky: and i can't change resolution above 800x600
<vorian> that'd be him again
<Seeker`> Dont think it is the same issue
<vorian> aye, you are correct
 * vorian nees teh sleep
<Seeker`> Im going to bed at 5
<nixternal> nah, don't think that is him...tis the reason I asked about dual monitors :p
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> g'nite!
 * glguy takes credit for misngh calming down
<vorian> you shouldn't see flip/blag/dem0n again tonight
<Seeker`> vorian: oh? any particular reason?
<vorian> yep, he's got other things to take care of
<vorian> so his ban is for how long again?
<Seeker`> Wasn't decided on afaik
<vorian> okie dokie
<vorian> ok, now /me sleeps
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (deuryte)
<glguy> anyway, I don't envy you guys! Keep up the hard work
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: waaaait - you're supposed to take a break from school to work?  Well that explains it...
<tonyyarusso> (^^same guy, btw)
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> jscinoz called the ops in #ubuntu (w4r1a0k)
<Myrtti> oh noes
<bazhang> false alarm
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Toejam said: !dock is http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<bazhang> Ziroday, hi, may we help you?
<Ziroday> bazhang: nope sorry, just idling
<bazhang> Ziroday, in what capacity?
<Ziroday> damn pidgin keeps doing strange things to my irc
<Ziroday> time to go back to xchat
<bazhang> you fail to realize how good the floodbots are until they are not there
<Hobbsee> where are the floodbots?
<bazhang> they are there, but on outside flood protection duty
<bazhang> so the long pastebins are very slow to be stopped
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<bazhang> only 15 or so lines and they kick in :)
<Myrtti> [10:19] <+Myrtti> status
<Myrtti> [10:19] <+FloodBot3> On wolfe.freenode.net watching #ubuntu - 1244 users - limit 1270 not enforced - emergency mode - 0 split users - servers/splits: 20
<Myrtti> [10:19] <+FloodBot1> On simmons.freenode.net watching #ubuntu - 1244 users - limit 1270 not enforced - emergency mode - 0 split users - servers/splits: 20
<bazhang> emergency mode; that doesnt sound good
<jdavies> bazhang: it just means that one's missing
<bazhang> jdavies, thanks :)
<bazhang> floodbots back on the job :)
<Hobbsee> kah showed up in -devel, btw.
<jdavies> Hobbsee: we (jussi and I) were watching
<Hobbsee> nice championing of the way closed source software is apparently better than open source software, because bugs don't get found and publicised in them.
 * jdavies has no powers there
<Hobbsee> not that i'd expect any difference, given his versions on gpl, though
<Hobbsee> er, opinions on it
<Hobbsee> jdavies: ahh.  should find you some
 * Hobbsee doesn't have sufficient power
<jdavies> who's thom?
<Hobbsee> an old guy
<Nafallo> to be fair. thom is not that old, is he?
<Hobbsee> probably not
<Hobbsee> i meant old in terms of ubuntu development.
<Hobbsee> or old in terms of involvement in ubuntu
<Nafallo> previous employee of Canonical and was in when the project started.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: any luck on those cloaks?  i've not had any response to my mail so far.  has freenode permanently gone on holiday, or something?
<Gary> Hobbsee: what cloaks
<Hobbsee> Gary: see staff@freenode.net
<Hobbsee> Gary: UDS cloaks
<Gary> i'll chase up with the staff who have access to that
<Hobbsee> cool, thanks
<jdavies> Hobbsee: which cloaks?
<Hobbsee> jdavies: nat cloaks for the people in cz, at UDS.
<Hobbsee> so they're not all appearing from one IP, and get klined by accident.
<Hobbsee> (which, iirc, happened in paris)
<jdavies> ah, right
<Gary> Hobbsee: do you know what IP's they will be/are using?
<Hobbsee> Gary: /whois Keybuk
<Gary> all on one ip?  (ie there are no others)
<Gary> Hobbsee: emailing ilines@ might be better (if an iline is what you really need, which it sounds like it is (an Iline enables more connections from one ip))
<Hobbsee> Gary: afaik, yes.
<Hobbsee> Gary: i used staff@ previously.  they don't seem to be having trouble with conneciton limitations yet
<Gary> are you there?
<Hobbsee> no
<Gary> sounds like it is gonna be fun though, popey and daviey are there from -uk
<Hobbsee> Gary: yeah, likely....
<Hobbsee> Gary: hopefully most of hte irc people will be there virtually if they want to do stuff about changing ircland.
<Hobbsee> nothing like getting a couple of loco ops to change a channel 10+ times their size, iirc.
<Gary> Hobbsee: can you pass that staff@ email to ilines@ please
<Hobbsee> Gary: forwarded.
<Gary> cheers
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  bandwidth quota limitation.
<Gary> eek
<Hobbsee> 80%
 * Hobbsee should stop seeding
<elkbuntu> i should be at about the same mark
<Gary> bandwidth limits suck
<elkbuntu> i'll let you know if i manage to find my way to network information sometime this century
<elkbuntu> Gary, this is on our linodes
<elkbuntu> our actual internets are even lamer
<Hobbsee> Gary: it's still got another 40gb left.
<Gary> elkbuntu: should move somewhere more modern (like finland - I hear they have good interwebs)
<Gary> don't come to the uk, it smells here
<Nafallo> does it?
<ubottu> In ubottu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<ubottu> In ubottu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<ubottu> In ubottu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<elkbuntu> Gary, know a 'how to learn finnish in a week' guide?
<ubottu> In ubottu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<Hobbsee> yay.
<ubottu> In ubottu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<elkbuntu> oh fun
 * jussi01 hands elkbuntu his copy of Hyvin Menee
<elkbuntu> which is what?
<jussi01> Basic finnish text book :)
 * Hobbsee hands out the popcorn
<elkbuntu> ooh, popcorn for where?
<jussi01> but yes, Gary is right - the interwebs are good here :)
<jussi01> 5/3 is free with my rent, and 10¤ monthly getsme 10/10
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: #linode.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: did you see http://noobfarm.org/viewquote.php?id=974 btw?  same guy.
<Hobbsee> (and is not ubuntu related, so the CoC doesn't apply in there)
<Myrtti> besides, one can get by in the big cities quite well with English, I'd imagine
<Myrtti> welcome, toss your cv's to me before you leave for airport
<Mez> that was meant to say please do not spam our users via PM
<Myrtti> what who where
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I haven't had anything to do with it, will poke for you.
<bazhang> generally PM's are legit
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: still around?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: In future, you should use ilines@ to request these things, and a lot more notice.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I've gotten the relevant people poked, so hopefully it can be done before UDS tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: well, it's not even my job.  IS said they'd do it, but they didn't.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: but thanks.
<jussi01> !staff | [16:37:35] <asli> -ééééKKKLééééééé SââââNââââ öZéééLLL Show YÂââPCââM 20 k00ntörrr éé ßegenmezsen yoLLââMââ zeynep_lolit@
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: IS? canonical people?
<tomaw> jussi01: already gone, but thanks :)
<jussi01> tomaw: :)
<jussi01> tomaw: that was quick :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah.
<PriceChild> ah well, life goes on
<Myrtti> I find the discussion I'm having at -women mildly disturbing
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> now it's plain idiotic
 * Gary giggles - http://www.flickr.com/photos/71478182@N00/485048576/in/photostream/
<Myrtti> the crowd demands a picture of ompaul
<Gary> elkbuntu: ^^^
<Gary> Myrtti: here you go O
 * Gary hides
<bazhang> awesoome :)
<Myrtti> Gary: whutwhere
<Gary> Myrtti: the capital letter O is supposed to look like him :p
<Myrtti> Gary: pft.
<jdavies> Hobbsee: the IS team also broke my @ubuntu email - how annoying...
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang: bazhang
<bazhang> !bazhang is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, bazhang
<bazhang> !no bazhang is a sticky rice dumpling
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang is a sticky rice dumpling
<Myrtti> awww
<jdavies> I never knew
<bazhang> :)
<Seeker`> I noticed last night that the ! ops call still has Seveas in it
<jdavies> Seeker`: it still knows its daddy
<Myrtti> jdavies: she
<Myrtti> not it
<Myrtti> :->
<Gary> I fail at programming ubottu
<Seeker`> Gary: ?
<Gary> !gary
<ubottu> Factoid gary not found
<Gary> see
<Myrtti> !gary is foo
<ubottu> But gary already means something else!
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !gary
<Myrtti> !no gary is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I know nothing about gary yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> /me taps her fingers
<Gary> I was trying to do "gary is <reply> be afraid, very afraid"
<jdavies> !unforget gray
<ubottu> I knew nothing about gray at all, jdavies
<Gary> gray?
<Myrtti> !gary is <reply> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<ubottu> But gary already means something else!
<Myrtti> okies
<jdavies> !unforget gary
<ubottu> I suddenly remember gary again, jdavies
<bazhang> !gary
<ubottu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<jdavies> now it works
<Myrtti> !no gary is <reply> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Gary> yay
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> RUN
<bazhang> yowlp
<Gary>  /ckick bazhang :p
<bazhang> me hides
<Seeker`> !gary is I'm a little teapot, short and stout...
<ubottu> But gary already means something else!
 * Gary hurts Seeker` 
<Seeker`> what?!
<bazhang> !Seeker`
<ubottu> Factoid seeker` not found
<Gary> that could be solved
<bazhang> haha
 * Gary coughs
<Gary> !seeker`
<ubottu> Victim
<Seeker`> !forget Seeker`
<ubottu> I know nothing about Seeker` yet, Seeker`
<Gary> awwww
<Seeker`> !forget seeker`
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<Gary> touche
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> !botabuse | Gary Seeker`
<ubottu> Gary Seeker`: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Seeker`> sowwie
<bazhang> there is no more definitive !botabuse than that one :)
<jdong> what's a gary seeker?
<jdong> sounds illegal in 48 states....
<Gary> should be
<bazhang> hi!
<bazhang> !cz | mnepton
 * Seeker` wonders what the difference between mnepton and mneptok is
<ubottu> mnepton: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bazhang> one is ok
<Myrtti> kekekekek
<mnepton> shto?
<bazhang> :)
<mnepton> Seeker`: mneptok=my irssi client on Montreal infrastructure, currently unavaiable
<mnepton> mnepton = dekstop client
<Myrtti> mnepton: ♥ poor thing
<Myrtti> have a lollipop
<Seeker`> you should link the nicks and identify
<mnepton> (obviously, a desktop IRC client with a great irssi theme) ;)
<mnepton> Seeker`: they are linked. i haven't bothered IDing
<Seeker`> ah
<Myrtti> /me larts mnepton
<Myrtti> you've got your settings wrong then
<mnepton> Myrtti: hmm?
<Seeker`> nal i oth (i hope that doesn't hilight him) keeps on asking me if I have had an argument with nickserv if i dont identify
<Myrtti> you can autoidentify with irssi
<Myrtti> I keep all my linuxes with .irssi dirs
<mnepton> Myrtti: i haven't bothered adding the ID line to jIRCii's config
<Myrtti> and sync them
<Myrtti> mnepton: irssi-proxy ftw
<Myrtti> no, you don't have any excuses
<mnepton> Myrtti: unavailable Montreal server FTL
<Myrtti> mnepton: are you seriously suggesting you don't use irssi on your desktop client?
<Myrtti> impossible!
<Myrtti> :->
<mnepton> Myrtti: i do not
<mnepton> Myrtti: i use this client so i can file bug reports and feature requests
<mnepton> that way i don't have to recommend X-Chat to GUI fools ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> YEsterday I set a ban on  %*!*@c-71-204-57-251.hsd1.ga.comcast.net  how do I find out who removed it
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: bantracker
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: You mean flip2405?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> A real pain..
<Seeker`> he came back
<Jack_Sparrow> I can post his pms to me
<Seeker`> started ban evading
<Jack_Sparrow> ah, so it got reset
<bazhang> he threatened to take down freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> He is a real piece of work
<Jack_Sparrow> SO where did all of that end up
<Seeker`> a bit of it was here around 4am
<Seeker`> I think a bit went on in PM
<Jack_Sparrow> and in pm yesterday with me
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, it looks like tony worked on it.
<bazhang> yesterday was a full day :)
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> I stopped in for awhile as I was feeling guilty for not helping out more often
<bazhang> better to rest :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for my morning walk...  take care, thanks everyone..
<Pici> cyas
<bazhang> bye jack :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I asked nicely for you to make complete thoughts on one line.  continually hitting enter spams the channel
<polterge|st> well it was the other guy being a bit rude
<Jack_Sparrow> You insist on making it into a discussion
<polterge|st> he was making a few smart aleck comments
<polterge|st> I was simply telling him to please be more polite and considerate
<Jack_Sparrow> who, let me scroll back
<Jack_Sparrow> notice the comma
<Myrtti> polterge|st: "wrongdoings of others don't justify yours"
<polterge|st> Jack_Sparrow:  I know that alot of people bug you for alot of questions about linux all day
<polterge|st> that doesn't give you a right to be rude or grouchy to me
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont see ANYONE talking to or about you
<polterge|st> I didn't start out that way
<polterge|st> I'm just defending my side of things
<polterge|st> I didn't come here for this
<polterge|st> I had a question
<bazhang> polterge|st, one person made a comment about using quote marks
<polterge|st> please lets get past that
<Jack_Sparrow> Line after line you hit enter
<polterge|st> and get to the question
<polterge|st> this is childish
<Myrtti> polterge|st: let me put it this way
<polterge|st> oh brother ...
<Myrtti> you have to understand #ubuntu is a high traffic channel used by over 1000 people, coming and going
<polterge|st> I'm the bad guy and all I did is come in and ask a question ... this is why so many people still use M$, because they ask for help and are greeted rudely
<polterge|st> nobody wants to put up with that
<polterge|st> I'm just being honest
<polterge|st> linux is great
<polterge|st> but it isn't worth being treated badly
<Myrtti> so you're not even listening what we are trying to say
<polterge|st> I am listening
<polterge|st> and I know exactly what your saying but a conversation takes more than one person
<polterge|st> if you point 1 at me there are 3 pointing right back at you, so lets please stop playing the blame game
<polterge|st> and get to the question
<Jack_Sparrow> The point is you dont listen
<polterge|st> I'm not here to waste your time or bug you anymore than I have to
<polterge|st> and this is wasting time
<Jack_Sparrow> and ours good bye
<polterge|st> I could already be working on fixing my problem and not bugging you guys
<polterge|st> ok whatever
<polterge|st> bye
<polterge|st> how rude
<Myrtti> how rude of him
<polterge|st> oh btw ...
<polterge|st> don't come to undernet
<polterge|st> thx
<polterge|st> you'll get the same treatment
<polterge|st> ciao
<jussi01> right...
<Myrtti> Limcore on u
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> was about to comment
<ikonia> same old same old
 * mnepton connects to Undernet
<ikonia> mnepton: already there :)
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Epic fail.
<Seeker`> !test
<ubottu> Epic fail.
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> Seeker`: how are you getting on with your myth work ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: Not doing anything to myth at the moment
<Seeker`> was just thinking about what I am going to do when I have to move house
<ikonia> ah
<denny> hiya
<jdavies> hey denny
<tritium> Hello
<denny> there seems to be a bunch of silliness going on in #ubuntu-ca - russians coming in and shouting a lot, mostly in cyrillic fonts
<denny> I've set a few mutes and bans to stop the worst of it, but they're now trying to evade
<denny> is there anyone who could look after the place for a bit?  I'm about to get in a bath  :)
<jdavies> denny: I'm on it
<denny> thanks
<jdavies> denny: elkbuntu was going on about some russians in the -woman channel, so it may be related
<jdavies> hmm, three people on access, all of which aren't around.. lovely
<PriceChild> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2008/05/18/%23ubuntu-ca.html for anyone interested (jdavies)
<jdavies> PriceChild: watch out for random nicks, ok
<Myrtti> ice hockey
<PriceChild> american football
<jdavies> Russian roulette
<PriceChild> you lose
<Myrtti> the russians just won the iihc championship
<Myrtti> against canada
<jdavies> !test | PriceChild
<ubottu> PriceChild: Failed!
<Myrtti> the games were in Canada
<Myrtti> so it's all hockey sillyness
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: iline has been set up.
 * jdavies off to bed
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it'd be the same crew... the ones who hit -women did so because i asked them to stop harrassing ##windows on release day
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, and i ever so foolishly did so unhidden
<Myrtti> :-/
<Flare183> "!ops" has been triggered in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> funny, doesn't look like it
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (movieplayers)
<Flare183> Myrtti: the bot isn't working
<Flare183> see now it works..
<Myrtti> oh, ubottu is lagging
<ubottu> In ubottu, daskReech said: tur is !turkey
<daskReech> Kinda ignore that :)
<daskReech> what's the short form for Turkey?
<jussi01> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jussi01> daskReech: ^
<daskReech> ah right
<daskReech> thanks
<daskReech> should we have a factoid for docks ?
<daskReech> I sent one in yesterday which wasn't fleshed out
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Pici> daskReech: I think it would be great if we had one, I've been thinking of putting one together, but I dont use a dock, nor know much about them.
<daskReech> Pici: Well is there a log of factoid canges/requests
<daskReech> I sent one in with a URL of a set of reviews of all docks available for Ubuntu
<Pici> daskReech: as Toejam?
<daskReech> that was pretty much the extent of it :) but I was really tired
<daskReech> yes
<Pici> I'll go through the link later then
<daskReech> :-)
<daskReech> thanks
<ikonia> when did ubottu start checking bugs against fedora bugzilla
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (w4rlock swearing repeatedly)
<jdong> can we make !tattle is <alias>ops?
<Seeker`> jdong: ?
 * PriceChild wonders whether to resist
<jdong> PriceChild: you know resistance is futile.
<jdong> PriceChild: or voltage over current.
<vorian> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-11
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: !no, envy is EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia and ATi drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nvidia or !ati
<Flannel> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<tsimpson> does envy "support" ATI now?
<tsimpson> !info envyng-core
<ubottu> envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 116 kB, installed size 880 kB
<tsimpson> !no envyng is <reply> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<jussi01> yay, he got bored and join #kubuntu-offtopic
<raylu> could we get a kick on EXTIICEK in #ubuntu?
<raylu> or is this not the appropriate place to ask abut that?
<ikonia> raylu: hi, how can we help ?
<ikonia> raylu: about what ?
<raylu> about kicking a spammer in #ubuntu
<ikonia> raylu: what's the problem ?
<raylu> EXTIICEK
<ikonia> he's gone
<raylu> thanks much.
<ikonia> no problem
 * elky touches the wooden table repeatedly whilst asking 'slow day?'...
<ikonia> delightfully slow
<elky> me grips the table firmly in both hands.
<ikonia> it will be a fine day, have faith
<elky> hrm, this will be an odd sweet-n-sour... i have no capsicum
<elky> brb, foods.
<Myrtti> *something*
<Myrtti> $timeofday
<Tm_T> good day to you all
<topyli> and a delightful afternoon to you Tm_T sir
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I need your home address, plz
<jussi01> Myrtti: its simple! Tm_T, woods out back of Joensuu, Finland
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: shuddup
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> I'm going to mail some of the stuffed polar bears to my goddaughter :-)
<topyli> Myrtti shot some bears over the weekend, stuffed them with garlic, parseley and mushroom, mmmm
<elky> haha
<topyli> they should know better than spend their nights loitering outside Myrtti's pub
<Myrtti> oh ffs
<Myrtti> I've tried to unencrypt a root partition of my old home server for the past hour
<Myrtti> typing in all the possible passwords
<Myrtti> too bad I've been trying to unlock the wrong partition with the right passwords and didn't notice it until now
 * Myrtti goes to bang her head on the wall
<jussi01> hahaha
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * ikonia is frustrated with Jaunty 
<elky> if jumbers mentions that stupid pen island url once more, please kick him for trolling
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> Seeker` did you use your graphics tablet as a mouse in absolute or relative mode?
<LjL> (besides stupid KDE settings for leftie mouse also mean that when tapping the table, that's a right click, meh)
<ikonia> are you a leftie too
<LjL> no ikonia, i just have an aching right hand
<ikonia> oh
<LjL> although the left one is starting to hurt too, and the right leg, and the neck...
<LjL> getting x-rays the day after tomorrow
<LjL> i certainly cannot say i hadn't been warned about spending years sitting all day in an awkward position
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !punctuation is <reply> Excessive overuse of punctuation is really unnecessary. Please refrain from using so much of it.
<LjL> ...
<Pici> !!!
<Myrtti> I'll slap him
<Pici> go ahead
<Pici> -ot has been annoying me today as well.
<LjL> i am, as a matter of fact, not sure that (notwithstanding the, doubtless, well-meant intentions), all things considered, it would be (particularly!) good idea to discourage - or for that matter scare people off from! who knows how they might interpret it.... - people from employing punctuation and/or elaborate sentences (which, however, can [it has to be admitted] sometimes become a burden to understanding)
<Pici> I'm confused
<topyli> LjL: make that a factoid
<Pici> er, not at what LjL said.
<Myrtti> I can't see what the problem is with LjL's sentence
<LjL> Pici: good, otherwise you'd be stating the obvious
<Myrtti> maybe I'm just a tightarse twit that is overly anal about a language that's not even my native one
<LjL> Myrtti: there's a missing indefinite articule before "good idea"
<Pici> It too wordy!
<LjL> also, the ellipsis is made of four dots instead of three
<Myrtti> LjL: minor details
 * LjL stabs everyone with exclamation marks
<Pici> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> except some, some will get stabbed with a question mark because it's more painful when extracting
 * Pici hides
<Myrtti> well, it's a good thing I've been away from IRC then...
 * Myrtti goes back to hiding
<Pici> Why don't we try having !punctuation for a bit, if we don't get good reponses to it, we'll get rid of it.
<Pici> Extra !!!! and ???? annoy me too.
<ikonia> HELP ME !!!!!??????
<Pici> !punctuation | ikonia 
<ubottu> ikonia: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding 10 ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<LjL> what if they add eleven?
<Pici> If I change 10 to extra then people will be calling the factoid when people use 2.
<LjL> Pici: "several"? "very many"? "a disproportionate amount"? "more than the rest of the message is actually long"? "so many that if we had still been on 33.6kbps modems, we'd still be receiving them"?
<Pici> !punctuation =~ s/10/many/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> LjL: While I like the last suggestion, long factoids are also annoying, so I won't use it.
<LjL> fair :)
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Hello, how can we help you today?
<TheFunkbomb> I believe my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic is up\
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: that's not what I said
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I asked you to return here to discuss it futher
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, let's do that
<ikonia> more so after you started pm'ing me asking what you'd done wrong again, 
<TheFunkbomb> let's go over that again
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: do you understand why you where removed from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<TheFunkbomb> I understand why but I don't think it was right
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: ok - so could you just explain breifly why please ?
<ikonia> briefly even 
<TheFunkbomb> Apparently, I didn't answer someone's question
<ikonia> you still don't get it 
<ikonia> there is nothing "apparant" about it
<ikonia> and it was your overall attitude
<TheFunkbomb> Did you ever say you were an op?
<ikonia> plus saying "i would have responded different if I know you where an op" is not acceptable
<TheFunkbomb> It is.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: as I explained to you - manners should be applied to every one - not just an op
<ikonia> your behaviour should not change if there is an op present
<TheFunkbomb> How do I know you aren't some random guy busting my stones?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter if I am 
<ikonia> it was a polite request
<ikonia> you treated it rudely
<TheFunkbomb> But it does.  That changes how I respond
<ikonia> then you don't understand why you where banned
<TheFunkbomb> Hold on
<ikonia> come back in 24 hours again after you have had a think about it 
<TheFunkbomb> let me finish
<ikonia> sure, please do 
<TheFunkbomb> Let's take the whole you're an op/not an op thing out of the equation.  If someone busts your stones, do you bust stones back?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and no-one busted your stoned
<TheFunkbomb> You must be a blast at parties
<ikonia> people asked you politley 
<ikonia> I'm not at a party, I'm in a public IRC channel
<Pici> Lets move back a step further: 'Lets harrass a stupid woman' isn't something we want in our IRC channels.
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, and if that was said, fine.  But that's not how it came across at all
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: thats how it came across
<ikonia> people complained about it - and I can see why, 
<TheFunkbomb> maybe that was your intent, but that's not how it came across at all
<ikonia> thats fine, so mistakes can happen, 
<ikonia> it still needed to stop 
<TheFunkbomb> it came across as you busting stones.  I busted stones back
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: I wasn't there, but I'm looking at the logs now.  You were told that and your response was just:  :\
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no - you responded to a polite request with smart mouth comments
<Pici> ikonia looked to clarify that reponse and didn't get anywhere.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no-one  busted your stoned - someone asked you a polite question
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: if you think a polite question warrents your rude attitude, then you are very wrong
<TheFunkbomb> I was just busting stones back, that's it.  I don't see why you have to blow things out of proportion
<ikonia> no-one busted your stones as you keep calling it
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I asked you a polite question several times
<Pici> I think its jsut a misudnerstanding.
<TheFunkbomb> But that's how it came across
<ikonia> I don't at all 
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, exactly
<ikonia> Pici: I personally don't see how a simple question of "can you agree to stop" is a miss-understanding 4 times ?
<TheFunkbomb> Because I read it as ball busting
<LjL> then perhaps you have been used to read between the lines a bit too much lately :)
<LjL> i'd have read it as a question on whether you'd agree to stop
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, so step in my shoes.  We'll go back to the op thing for a second.  Say ikonia was just your average IRC Joe.  Would you have read the same thing as ball busting?
<TheFunkbomb> We'll go a step further.  Say someone in plain clothes came up to you and said "You're under arrest..." would you just go with them?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: thats a different situation 
<LjL> well no, i don't respond to people differently based on whether or not they're an op
<TheFunkbomb> How is that different?
<LjL> i respond the way i think i ought to respond, then if that results in a ban because the fellow was an op, then too bad, wasn't a channel i wanted to be in
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: just deal with the issue in hand, not fantasy situations
<TheFunkbomb> It was all a misunderstanding and you're taking this way too far.
<LjL> but you weren't told you were under arrest (which, on irc, perhaps could be made equivalent to "you're banned, leave this channel now"). you were simply asked to stop something that, according to the CoC and guidelines, was clearly not acceptable
<LjL> it doesn't take an operator to read the CoC and guidelines
<LjL> does it? no.
<TheFunkbomb> LjL, show me in the CoC and guidelines where that is wrong
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> be respect ful to peple
<TheFunkbomb> Who did I disrespect?
<LjL> oh i wasn't there when the alleged harrassment happened, but you just seemed to agree that isn't really under discussion
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: me and the people in the channel 
<TheFunkbomb> How did I disrespect you and the people in the channel?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: people asked you to stop, you didn't I asked you to stop you ignored and smart mouth responded
<TheFunkbomb> Can you show me where you asked me to stop?
<ikonia> oh enough now
<ikonia> you know exactly where I asked you to stop
<Pici> 2009-05-10T14:00:11 <ikonia> TheFunkbomb: there will be no mocking any more please
<Pici> 2009-05-10T14:00:20 <TheFunkbomb> too late
<TheFunkbomb> and did I mock anyone after that?
<TheFunkbomb> no
<ikonia> you made smart comments about it, so I asked you to clarify and agree to stop
<TheFunkbomb> I saw a guy busting my stones over something silly and I busted them back.
<ikonia> you didn't
<ikonia> I'm inclined to disagree, from my reading your  behaviour you just wanted to be "funny" 
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Look at it from our point of view, how would you react to someone if when you asked them to stop doing something they just said 'too late'?
<TheFunkbomb> I wouldn't make a huge production out of it
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Could you be sure that this response meant that they actually listended to you, or that they were just mocking your request?
<ikonia> no-one did, I just asked you politley to agree to stop because you had not made that clear with your smart comments
<TheFunkbomb> You guys are making this out to be the Nuremberg trials or something
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> I'll end it there then
<TheFunkbomb> I made it perfectly clear that I stopped because the conversation had stopped
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Well, we apoligize, but its frustrating when something that seems clear to us is not clear to thers.
<Pici> er, others.
<TheFunkbomb> All that's clear is that this is a misunderstanding that is getting blown out of proportion
<TheFunkbomb> I thought you were kidding around.  You weren't.  It's over
<ikonia> I disagree, and it general I don't appreciate your attitude, of asking logs to be quoted, show me in the COC etc etc, when you've had this explaiend to you all yesterday, I' won't be removing the ban today because I don't agree with what your saying, if Pici or the others disagree they can remove it
<TheFunkbomb> C'est la vie
<TheFunkbomb> Are we done here?
<ikonia> I am 
<ikonia> if you want to discuss it futher tommorow I'm sure we can progress it, 
<ikonia> however if the others disagree and want to remove the ban , I have zero issue with that
<TheFunkbomb> I'm pretty sure it's going to be the same conversation
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: it won't if you just think about it, and understand the issue 
<TheFunkbomb> If you'd like to have the same conversation tomorrow, I'm game.
<ikonia> this is the attitude I'm talking about
<ikonia> I'll leave it to the others then 
<TheFunkbomb> ikonia, I understand the issue.  Your problem is you're coming at the issue as you being infallible.
<ikonia> your attitude of someone busts your balls, you bust back is the issue 
<Pici> No.
<Pici> I disagree. 
<ikonia> then over to you
<TheFunkbomb> that's how ball busting works, my friend
<Pici> one moment.
<Pici> I'd like to think that this ban was placed because of what you said originally. 
<ikonia> Pici: thats why it was placed
<ikonia> Pici: I couldn't get agreement that it would stop 
<ikonia> the woman comments needed to be stop
<ikonia> the reason I'm not removing it is because of the attitude towards users (myself included) making polite requests, the attiude was unwarrented and what kept the ban in place
<Pici> Then lets focus on that instead of the busting comments that happened afterwards.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, let's go back to that
<ikonia> Pici: that is resolved, as far as I'm concerned he's agreed not to do that again 
<TheFunkbomb> Then what's the problem?!
<ikonia> your attitude - as I've said 
<TheFunkbomb> what attitude?  Because I dare disagree with you?
<ikonia> no, because you don't seem to understand the "be polite/respectful" to each other and you don't see how your initial women comment was against the COC 
<TheFunkbomb> Whoa now.  You're changing things.
<TheFunkbomb> How did that comment disrespect anyone?
<Pici> apoligies, work calls me.
<ikonia> you think asking users to come help you harrass someone who is dumb is respectful and polite ?
<TheFunkbomb> who is that disrespectful to?
<ikonia> the women who is having problems, and gather people to go and cause a problem for her is not nice to share with the channel
<TheFunkbomb> who says she's having problems?
<TheFunkbomb> Do you even know who this woman is?
<ikonia> not a clue
<ikonia> nor does it matter
<TheFunkbomb> so, is there any rule in the CoC that says you can't pull channel people into off-IRC stuff like this?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> be respectful of people
<ikonia> asking people to come and mock people  is not rspectful
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see how that applies.
<ikonia> as I said - you don't see how that is a problem, which is an issue for me
<TheFunkbomb> If I agreed that it wouldn't happen anymore, then it really isn't an issue for you, now is it?
<ikonia> do you think it looks good to the channel to have someone in the ubuntu name space saying "come on, lets go harras this women"
<TheFunkbomb> I'll tell you what I think.  Do you really want to hear?
<ikonia> you're welcome to explain, sure 
<TheFunkbomb> I think your life must not be all that great.  I'm not judging, my life isn't all parties and parades either.  By being an Op, it gives you a little power and somehow, using your power over trivial crap like this makes you feel better about things.
<ikonia> ok, 
<TheFunkbomb> I've seen it happen a lot.
<ikonia> you're welcome to your opinion, I have no issue with that
<ikonia> now I'll explain the facts
<ikonia> 1.) you made rude comments and tried to insight people to join you
<ikonia> 2.) channel members asked you to stop
<ikonia> 3.) you didn't so they came to use
<ikonia> us
<ikonia> 4.) I asked you to stop, you responded with ignorance and smart comments
<ikonia> 5.) you where banned and still had an attitude
<TheFunkbomb> Is there a 5, or can I post my rebuttal?
<TheFunkbomb> ooh
<ikonia> 6.) you came back here 24 hours later because I refused to discuss it with your attiutde at the time
<ikonia> 7.) I'm not impressed with your attitude as you still don't see how your comments where an issue (although I ackwoledge you've finally said you'll stop that) nor how ignoring polite user requests is an issue
<TheFunkbomb> let me know when you're done.
<ikonia> I'm done
<TheFunkbomb> My turn :)
<TheFunkbomb> 1. The comment was not rude.
<TheFunkbomb> 2. Who asked me to stop?
<TheFunkbomb> 3.  The time between they supposedly asked me to stop and you showing up was how long?
<TheFunkbomb> 4.  You did not ask me to stop.  You made snotty comments.
<TheFunkbomb> 5.  I'm still not aware of this attitude.  Disagreeing with you != attitude.
<TheFunkbomb> 6.  I was asked to come back 24 hours later.
<TheFunkbomb> 7.  I'm not here to impress you.  Most of this stuff is a figment of your imagination.
<LjL> do you two realize you've been going on for 45 minutes, and that's just today?
<ikonia> LjL: I'm about to drop it
<TheFunkbomb> Honestly, I don't have anything much better to do...
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I suggest you wait for someone else to deal with your issue, 
<TheFunkbomb> It seems like all the other issues have been cleared except for your issue with me.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: yes, I would agree on that
<ikonia> and the issue that you don't understand how the coc applied to your comments
<ikonia> which is an issue
<ikonia> but I'll leave it for someone else to deal with now
<TheFunkbomb> You realize I didn't even post a link, right?
<TheFunkbomb> or anything
<ikonia> don't care
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<TheFunkbomb> so, this person could be imaginary and that's still an issue?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's not the way to present yourself in the ubuntu name space
<LjL> ok /me goes to look at the logs, can't resist anymore
<TheFunkbomb> I'll tell you what.  When I do get back into off-topic, I'll report everything that offends me in the slightest directly to you.
<TheFunkbomb> And believe me, I can be a very sensitive person
<ikonia> this is the attitude
<TheFunkbomb> I'm trying to help you!
<ikonia> wait for someone else, I'm not progressing this futher 
<TheFunkbomb> why won't you let me help? :(
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: now don't troll
<LjL> he's told you he's handing over the issue to other operators
<LjL> please respect that
<TheFunkbomb> it was a sincere offer
<TheFunkbomb> I need cigarettes so if someone says something and I don't respond, don't take that the wrong way... again
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<TheFunkbomb> Well, ladies and gentlemen, I have stuff I have to do over on the Windows side of things.  I'm sure at some point we can clear this whole thing up.  Good day.
<TheFunkbomb> and I'm back
<TheFunkbomb> so, any op going to undo my ban?
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, LjL?
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: i am not an operator
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Sorry, dealing with other stuff.
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<Myrtti> do I want to read the backlog?
<TheFunkbomb> It's not really all that big of a deal, despite what some may say
<Myrtti> oh boy.
 * Myrtti read bantracker
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: it doesn't look like anyone is free at the moment to deal with your request, it may be better to pop back in say, an hour, maybe two at a push see if anyone is free then ?
<TheFunkbomb> I'll stick around.  I don't want to miss if someone shows up
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: it's a non-idle channel, if no-one is around to assist it's better to come back later
<TheFunkbomb> what if I miss someone?
<ikonia> you won't if you come back later, as there is no-one around at the moment
<TheFunkbomb> well, what about the rest of the idlers?
<ikonia> they are not idlers
<TheFunkbomb> no?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no
<ikonia> !idle 
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<TheFunkbomb> What about folks like LjL and boredandblogging?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: how about stop trying to find holes and just rspect the request
<LjL> i'm sure the operators can decide who they feel comfortable with idling here.
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: please leave now. if we wanted LjL to leave, we would ask him to leave and he would leave
<TheFunkbomb> I'm patiently waiting for an operator to look at my case.  I'm not causing any problems
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not idling.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: yes, I'm explaining there is no-one free to do it at this time, I'm sure if you pop back in an hour, someone may be free
<TheFunkbomb> perhaps I'm waiting for Pici to become free.  He said he was being held up by work.
<TheFunkbomb> or she.
<LjL> it
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: pici has said he's not free at the mooment, so as I said, if you pop back in an hour he maybe free then, or someone else 
<TheFunkbomb> why can't you just undo the ban?
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: free or not, i'm having diffficulty seeing how anyone would remove your ban very soon, and you are making it worse
<TheFunkbomb> your point has been made.
 * topyli has lots of time
<TheFunkbomb> hey, all I'm looking for is some fair treatment.
<LjL> wait
<LjL> i have an idea
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: ok, so, pop back in an hour when pici may be free, as he's not currently. Please
<LjL> why don't we all harrass this fellow
<TheFunkbomb> <gasp>
<LjL> PM me if you want to know who they are and how to harrass them
<ikonia> LjL: play nice 
<TheFunkbomb> why aren't you busting his stones?
<ikonia> LjL: thanks ljl for re-ignighting it
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: come back in an hour, speak to pici and see if he or one of the others take a different view to myself, PLEASE. 
<TheFunkbomb> and what if they aren't?
<ikonia> then pop back an hour after that
<ikonia> I'm sure you'll catch someone, it is normally quite active 
<TheFunkbomb> why can't you just undo it?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I've said I'm not going to progress it futher, so please don't start that again
<Myrtti> I've had about enough
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: come back later.
<TheFunkbomb> It's quite clear that you're trying to instigate a fight.  I'm not interested in fighting with you
<TheFunkbomb> Myrtti, how about you?  Will you look at my case?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I assure you I'm not trying to start a fight, hence why I said come back in an hour or so, and someone maybe free to help, 
<TheFunkbomb> hold on now, I'm asking Myrtti.
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: you really, really don't want to get me involved
<TheFunkbomb> why not?
<LjL> because the ban would be longer and more painful.
<LjL> now seriously.
<LjL> enough.
<LjL> i don't want to see any more of this for the next day at least.
<LjL> --- EOF --
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: for the benefit of yourself, please, leave
<TheFunkbomb> LjL, you aren't an op.  Please stop interjecting.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: she's said no, please come back in an hour, it's not a fight, or a bait or anything, just tyring to keep the channel clear, pop back in an hour 
<TheFunkbomb> I'm just asking why, that's it.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: that doesn't matter, she said no
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: please just respect the individuals wishes, I'm sure someone will be free later
<TheFunkbomb> Actually, she didn't say no. 
<jussi01> Hello all...
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: no.
<TheFunkbomb> Is there anyone else around? 
<Myrtti> are we done?
<TheFunkbomb> Hello jussi01 would you like to look at my case?
<jussi01> Me :)
 * genii sips
<TheFunkbomb> hey, wait a second.  I asked Myrtti and under the code of conduct/guidelines, she wasn't supposed to give smart answers, yet she did.
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: no. not right now. Id like you to please come back at a later time - shall we say tomorrow UTC sometime?
<TheFunkbomb> jussi01, I've already waited a day
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: and 1 more wont hurt. please come back then.
<TheFunkbomb> I think we could get this cleared up now
<TheFunkbomb> I'm asking you nicely.
<Myrtti> TheFunkbomb: I gave you as brutal and honest answer as I could without hurting anyones feelings
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: I would like this to be dealt with tomorrow, so please, take your leave and come back tomorrow
<TheFunkbomb> Who is the owner of the ubuntu channels?
<jussi01> !appeal | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<boredandblogging> TheFunkbomb: 3 people have asked you politely to come back later, you should do so
<TheFunkbomb> Who is on the appeals board?  If I wind up with these same people, then nothing is going to change.
<TheFunkbomb> It's quite the pickle.
<popey> Ultimately it could go to the CC, none of whom are here.
<ikonia> for the record I am %100 happy if someone disagree's with my perception of his attitude and wants to remove the ban, I am only acting on my perception of his behaviour
<Myrtti> LjL nailed the reason why I didn't get myself involved with him to the point - I know that if I had said what I thought of him out loud he wouldn't have been happy with the resolution
<Myrtti> the little I saw didn't make me at all happy
<jussi01> just FYI everyone: [19:03:20] <eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj join #social-room OxDeadC0de and i are in there
<ikonia> jussi01: where did he ask that ?
<jussi01> in #k-ot
<ikonia> I think sebsebseb is pm'ing people to join ##supportandchat
<ikonia> ahh maybe not
<ikonia> my misake
<ikonia> mistake even
<genii> Well, my lunch is over and I'm actually expected to do some work today, unlike other days which I can spend mostly here. /away
<ikonia> yes he is
<ikonia> sebsebseb has setup two channels and is nudging people in #pm to join them in #ubuntu
<ikonia> pm - not #pm
<ikonia> just explained to him thats a no-no
<Myrtti> I need to remind myself why I've liked IRC
<Nafallo> Myrtti: you met me :-P
<ikonia> Myrtti: some great people !
<nickspoon> Myrtti: For topyli :)
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping
<Pici> yuck
<Pici> I just got a little bit un-busy and read the scrollback
<ubottu> In ubottu, tones said: !foo is <reply> bar
<Mez> Myrtti: another reason that last.fm rock:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/russss/2438897558/
<Myrtti> Mez: that's nice, dear, though nothing new to me. Fancy a lollipop?
<Mez> ooh, yes please
<Mez> wait, what flavour?
<Myrtti> cappuccino-cream, ofc
 * Mez hands it back
 * Mez is allergic to coffee
<topyli> :-(
<Seeker`> coffee is ebil
<jussi01> ebil?
<Myrtti> nomnomnom icecream
<Seeker`> jussi01: like evil, but worse
<jussi01> heh
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<ikonia> yo
<ikonia> give me 10 minutes, I've just walked through the door, need to eat and sort some stuff out
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> I love that nick
<Pici> :)
<Myrtti> @bansearch AngryBananas_ 
<ubottu> No matches found for angrybananas_!n=nana@c-67-184-66-91.hsd1.il.comcast.net in any channel
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what made you search for him?
<Myrtti> gut feeling
 * jussi01 prods at ikonia...
 * genii sips
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (dbruhn, just gave !danger to the other one)
<Seeker`> would it be a good idea for people to say in here when they have dealt with ops calls?
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !flash =~ s/(a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports)//
<Pici> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> !flash =~ s/(a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) //
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !no flash is <reply> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<nalioth> how do i rescind a bug report?
<nalioth> in launchpad?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-12
 * Seeker` ->sleep
 * genii sips
<TheFunkbomb> anyone around?
<TheFunkbomb> hello?
<genii> TheFunkbomb: The op who is responsible for your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic is currently unavailable. Please try again later
<TheFunkbomb> he told me to ask someone else
<genii> TheFunkbomb: As I understand you had some issue with an op and you wer referred to the !appeals factoid
<genii> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<TheFunkbomb> no, he told me to ask someone else
<TheFunkbomb> genii, would you be interested in listening?
<genii> TheFunkbomb: I'm reading logs concerning it. Be patient .
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<genii> TheFunkbomb: Ikonia referred you to Pici, who I belive is not present right now. Please return here later to try again.
<TheFunkbomb> actually, ikonia referred me to anyone who will read it.
<TheFunkbomb> <ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I suggest you wait for someone else to deal with your issue,
<TheFunkbomb> so genii, what do you think?
<genii> TheFunkbomb: No op will usually unban another op's without extenuating circumstances of some sort. This does not appear to exist in this case. Your next step of course would be to follow the appeals procedure, etc
<TheFunkbomb> I believe ikonia gave permission...  <ikonia> however if the others disagree and want to remove the ban , I have zero issue with that
<popey> _if_ others disagree
<TheFunkbomb> right... and I'm asking for others to review what happened.
<genii> I have, and feel your ban should stand until the original op feels like removing it. Others may have other views. So far it does not seem that anyone feels inclined to remove it.
<TheFunkbomb> may I ask why?
<genii> TheFunkbomb: Why I have this view, or why it seems others are not inclined also to lift the ban?
<TheFunkbomb> why you have this view.  I wouldn't expect you to speak for others.
<TheFunkbomb> I honestly think a simple misunderstanding has gone too far.
<genii> TheFunkbomb: Your original ban was valid. If there was some op impropriety it should have been taken up by you in the manner suggested (eg: !appeals). Rather than insisting on beleaguering it in this channel, which you were subsequently not helping your situation by being argumentative, etc.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see it as argumentative.  I become nasty when I argue.  I was defending myself.
<popey> That isnt compliant with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<genii> TheFunkbomb: Regardless, you were given direction to remedy what you felt was improper op behaviour. Rather than take this course, you decided to idle in the operator channel and try to convince others to lift your ban, etc etc. To an extent in fact where you had to be removed from the channel.
<popey> It's not the kind of behaviour we expect from members of the community.
<TheFunkbomb> genii, I wasn't idling.  It wasn't like I was afk.  He told me to ask another Op.  I was waiting for another Op
<TheFunkbomb> then he didn't like me waiting for another op
<TheFunkbomb> don't tell someone to find another Op and then get pissy when he tries
<popey> he specifically said come back later
<popey> not hang around and nag other ops
<genii> TheFunkbomb: You were told to return "in an hour" or so, etc. But did not leave the channel and then return at the suggested time, but rather idled.
<TheFunkbomb> some people have lives.
<TheFunkbomb> You do know that, right?\
<popey> thinly veiled insults dont help your cause
<genii> TheFunkbomb: That is not in dispute. The operators here live in many timezones, and are not always available at a time convenient to you.
<TheFunkbomb> popey, where is the insult?
<popey> implying we have no lives
<TheFunkbomb> genii, I realize that but Pici said he got held up with work.  I figured he'd be back in a short while.  I don't have the time to pop in here every hour in the hopes of someone being around.
<TheFunkbomb> popey, where did I imply that?
<popey> look up a 7-8 lines
<TheFunkbomb> Right, I don't see where I implied you don't have lives.
<popey> saying you do implies we dont
<TheFunkbomb> No it doesn't
<TheFunkbomb> So neither of you are interested in looking at this incident?
<popey> genii just said he did look at it
<genii> TheFunkbomb: Since none of the parties more directly involved, such as ikonia, Pici, or Myrtti seem to be responding right now, and no one currently available has shown any inclination to unban, your courses of action currently seem to be: return later when one of them IS here  or: follow the appeals process if you feel you have been gravely wronged
<TheFunkbomb> why can't you just undo it?  The problem has been resolved.
<genii> TheFunkbomb: I personally would not unban another op's ban without consulting them first. In this instance: They are not available and: I feel it was just in the first case.
<TheFunkbomb> whatever
<genii> Well that was 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back ;)
<popey> heh
<genii> I expect we'll see them again later
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> OK, I'm out.
<ubottu> faileas called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, clug said: !lol is lol
<clug> sorry about that
<clug> I accidently gave obottu a fake fact, I didn't realize it worked like that
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu cycrosism@ spamming rickroll URL's in multiple channels - ubuntu was one of them. According to other channels has a history of it, check #srl 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> ah, was going to ask what that was about
<Madpilot> gah. what's the syntax to restrict a !tell to one specific channel?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: !factoid-#channel is foo
<Madpilot> thanks
<ikonia> #window 40
<ikonia> oops
<TheFunkbomb> anyone around?
<Madpilot> ya
 * tonyyarusso too
<Madpilot> problem somewhere, TheFunkbomb?
<TheFunkbomb> Yes.  I would like to have my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic lifted please
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<TheFunkbomb> or, at the very least, if we could discuss it
<TheFunkbomb> hello?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia, topyli: This seems to be yours.
<TheFunkbomb> no, they said others may weigh in.  ikonia said if others feel it should be overturned, they are free to do so
<tonyyarusso> That's fine, although I'm afraid I should be spending my time on my homework that's due in six hours this time.
<TheFunkbomb> okay :/
<TheFunkbomb> Madpilot, how about you?
<Madpilot> I'm going to leave it up to the ops who were there and set the bans.
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: so
<TheFunkbomb> topyli, hello
<Madpilot> although what I've read in the logs doesn't impress me. Misogyny much?
<TheFunkbomb> what misogyny?
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: you were *originally* banned for your sexist behavior on #offtopic. that should be remedied
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I'm confused here.  What was sexist?
<topyli> later, you have made matters a lot worse by being a smartass when confronted with the original issue
<Madpilot> "<TheFunkbomb> hey, who wants to help harass a stupid woman?" and then asinine defense that it wasn't breaking the CoC because the harassment wouldn't be on IRC...
<topyli> that has been expained to you numerous times with all possible words. i'm not going to do it all over again
<TheFunkbomb> How is that sexism or misogyny?
<TheFunkbomb> I don't understand how that's sexism
<Madpilot> forget specifics, how is a statement like that remotely in compliance with the Ubuntu CoC?
<TheFunkbomb> I felt it fell into a gray area.
<topyli> right now the worst issue is that you come here every day to play dumb. i'm not playing, sorry
<TheFunkbomb> actually, no one explained to me how it was sexism
<elky> TheFunkbomb, how is enrolling assistance to harrass someone 'respectful' or 'considerate'?
<TheFunkbomb> one topic at a time please.
<TheFunkbomb> Explain to me how it is sexism
<Madpilot> asking for help targeting *anyone* for harassment would have earned you the ban. stop playing dumb.
<elky> TheFunkbomb, it is sexism because it displays 'misogyny' which is summed up as 'hatred or disrespect for women and women's issues'
<elky> you intended to persecute a woman for something she said in a womens' advice community
<TheFunkbomb> okay elky, and I agree with that definition but where did I say I was harassing this woman because she is a woman?  Calling her a woman is completely just a descriptor
<elky> TheFunkbomb, you stalk womens' advice websites often?
<TheFunkbomb> nah, I hit it through stumbleupon
<TheFunkbomb> I'm quite active in women's rights
<elky> and you decided to harass the person why?
<TheFunkbomb> because it was such a ridiculous question.
<elky> TheFunkbomb, actually, it's not.
<TheFunkbomb> I thought it was.
<elky> TheFunkbomb, you may have been given an in-depth course in biology and reproduction, but people who are excluded from those subjects for whatever reasons their parents decide often dont understand the specifics.
<TheFunkbomb> If you threw a rock in the air and 5 seconds later, you got hit in the head with a rock, would you question where that rock came from?
<elky> if i had not been taught about gravity, sure.
<TheFunkbomb> Yes, but you could also use reasoning.  That's where the funny came in.  The woman and her husband's lack of reasoning
<TheFunkbomb> and their desires to breed.
<elky> you are applying hindsight. she may not have had that opportunity.
<TheFunkbomb> Now, that's a funny image that I won't even start to explain
<ziroday> Hi, someone might want to put an eye on Bacta, thanks!
<elky> oh not that pest again
<TheFunkbomb> So, I will admit I was wrong, if you folks can agree that my intent was not to be misogynistic or sexist.
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: i can not know what your intent was. it appeared sexist, you got banned. you should say "sorry" and promise to avoid such language. that's what most people do when misunderstood in an unfortunate way
<topyli> then your ban would be lifted
<elky> well, it would have been if he'd not been a moron afterwards.
<topyli> now i'm not very happy with having you on any channel because you obviously don't have any intention to respect the rules or those why try to uphold them
<TheFunkbomb> I apologize that you believe my comment to be sexist but it truly wasn't.
<elky> TheFunkbomb, you still have not explained how recriuiting harrassment assistance is in compliance with the Code of Conduct.
<TheFunkbomb> Because the harassment would have happened off of IRC.
<Madpilot> and that makes it all right to ask for help in an Ubuntu IRC channel?
<Madpilot> really?
<elky> TheFunkbomb, no, that's the wrong answer.
<TheFunkbomb> I already said it was not right and by stopping, I showed that it wouldn't happen again
<Madpilot> "Hey, who wants to help me harass some stupid noob on WoW?" would have gotten pretty much the same response - not appropriate for an Ubuntu IRC channel...
 * popey notes the weasel words used in the "apology"
 * tonyyarusso took a break from reading PoliSci to read IRC logs, and joins in recommending against removal of anything, even more so from ensuing conversations than the original, then goes back to reading PoliSci
<popey> not apologising for the act, apologising that others believe the comment is sexist isnt an apology
<TheFunkbomb> popey, why should I apologize for something that wasn't sexist.  I apologize for it being wrong and I apologize that I misunderstood ikonia's comments as ball busting but there was nothing sexist about it.
<Madpilot> put down the shovel, man. You're digging yourself deeper and deeper...
<popey> if you dont intend to apolgise then don't, but don't try to appear to apologise to engraciate yourself with the ops with a view to being unbanned
<popey> It just makes you look less and less like the kind of person that the Ubuntu community wants kicking around with each step.
<TheFunkbomb> the word "woman" was just a descriptor.  No where does it show intent of harassing a woman simply because she's a woman
<elky> you still haven't shown a single bit of remorse for anything other than getting caught. you're not appearing in the least remorseful for the act of recruiting trolls.
 * Madpilot wonders when TheFunkbomb will reach China, at the rate he's going...
<TheFunkbomb> elky, I already apologized for it.
<popey> I disagree. However even if one were to put that aside, you're still not acting like the kind of person _I_ would want in this community. I've seen no positive contribution.
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: you can't apologize for what others think. you can only answer for your own actions
<elky> an apology isn't remorse. you've apologised for getting caught. you've not expressed any indication that you are genuinely sorry for breaking the community's rules.
<TheFunkbomb> elky, did you miss this?  " I apologize for it being wrong and I apologize that I misunderstood ikonia's comments as ball busting but there was nothing sexist about it."
<tonyyarusso> TheFunkbomb: That was not missed - it is *precisely* the problem.
<elky> "I apologize for it being wrong" <-- this is 'i'm sorry for getting caught'
<elky> 'I apologize that I misunderstood ikonia's comments' <-- this is 'i'm sorry i started digging'
<tonyyarusso> "it being wrong" is not "I was wrong".  The latter is what you need if you want any prayer of being taken seriously, although at this point you're going to need far more than that.
<Madpilot> and the rest after 'wrong' is 'but I really didn't do anything wrong, you're being mean!'
<TheFunkbomb> I apologized!  What else do you want?
<popey> An apology for what you did
<popey> not an apology for getting caught
<elky> i want you to explain *why* it was wrong for a start.
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: so far you have apologized for women who don't like being dissed. you have no intention to admit what you did was wrong. you have no respect for the community rules, and you certainly don't seem to appreciate the time and effort of those who work to uphold them
<TheFunkbomb> I broke the CoC
<tonyyarusso> progress
<elky> TheFunkbomb, how was it a break of the CoC?
<TheFunkbomb> I really don't even see the point of this.  Even if I do get unbanned, you're just going to bust my balls over something else immediately
<topyli> like what? got something planned?
<TheFunkbomb> no, but giving your history of reading into things that don't exist, I'm sure you'll find something
<popey> How is this even remotely helping?
<topyli> so this particular thing "doesn't exist" either?
<Madpilot> given how busy the ubuntu channels are, if you behave most of us will forget the whole episode in a week or two... but that time gets longer the more you act the twit...
<TheFunkbomb> topyli, mainly the sexism thing.
<ubottu> iulian called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: yes that one
<elky> TheFunkbomb, you've been instructed a dozen times already to take this through the appeals process if you're unhappy with the resolution here. I suggest taking it up there, or dropping it. This is a cyclical waste of resource right now.
<TheFunkbomb> fine.
<TheFunkbomb> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<elky> jussi01, did you roll the db back at all?
<Hobbsee> heads up on the spammer that just hit -motu and +1
 * elky huggles Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :D
 * Hobbsee huggles elky
<Hobbsee> if a staffer wants to smack him over the head, that would be lovely
<Madpilot> you just missed all the fun here, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: oh?  who was it?
<Madpilot> TheFunkBomb, who thinks it's everyone elses fault but his that he's a clueless misogynists prat.
<Hobbsee> oh, fun
<Hobbsee> hey, jussi01, your friend is back
<Hobbsee> that IP is dynamic.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: who? where?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: the one you banned half an hour ago
<elky> Madpilot, i believe that he didn't intend to be misogynistic. most sexist pigs dont realise they're doing it.
<Madpilot> heh
<elky> no seriously. it's a culturally bred thing. it's how they're raised to behave and they dont know why they do it, since it's 90% reflex.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: fixed (hopefully)
<jussi01> :)
<Madpilot> I know, I've seen it in practice IRL too, elky 
<elky> yeah, i know. i just felt like saying it
<Madpilot> co-worker says something incredibly, stupidly sexist, someone calls them on it, gets a totally blank look in response. 
<Madpilot> the whole "I thought recruiting trolls would be OK because I wasn't going to be trolling this channel" crap was also charming
<elky> what hurts more is the girls who say stuff like 'oh, hooters is a family restaurant! my husband takes me and the kids there all the time!' or 'i make the coffee because that's what girls are made for'
<elky> the latter is an almost direct quote from Brunette Barbie, the resident ditz at work.
<elky> the former is an almost direct quote from the other woman on the test team
<wgrant> ... really?
<elky> yes.
<elky> both.
<Madpilot> wow
<wgrant> ... wow.
<Madpilot> the coffee one... there's a chromosome-linked coffee-making gene? O Rly?
<elky> Madpilot, explains why i make damn good espresso!
<Madpilot> explains why I've never made decent coffee, don't like it much, and now drink lots of tea, I guess.
<tonyyarusso> You can have ur coffee-makin' skillz - I got the real food covered.
 * wgrant is a tea person too.
<tonyyarusso> Mmm French toast
<wgrant> This must prove that she was right.
<elky> hehehe
 * tonyyarusso also goes for tea
<elky> but seriously, you can follow the adventures of brunette barbie on my twitter/identi.ca/facebook feeds
 * popey hugs -ops
 * Nafallo rather have someone good at making coffee making his coffee
<Nafallo> more often than not, that's a machine... :-P
<elky> the trick is to use an espresso machine, not that dirty instant stuff.
 * elky ^5's Nafallo
<Madpilot> instant coffee isn't coffee, it's just wasted water
<Nafallo> elky: hehe. reading my caotic mind again, are we? ;-)
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (Bacta)
<Nafallo> chaotic as well :-)
<tonyyarusso> overreact...
<jussi01> haha
<Madpilot> pileon in #u
<Madpilot> that spammer hitting other channels has us all edgy :)
<elky> Madpilot, i hate probably iddnt need a ban...
<Madpilot> I'll remove it
<Madpilot> I did /cs kb by reflex
<Madpilot> gone
 * tonyyarusso kinda likes the 60-second bans - keeps 'em from popping right back with something dumber
<Daviey>  /knockout $nick
<Bacta> Hello
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i hadn't heard about those - what are they?
<Bacta> Can I please come back?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Madpilot just demonstrated accidentally.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i wasn't there :(
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: It's not like it's a special setting or anything fun (although you can modify /at to do it in bleh)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: You were here - that's plenty of info.
<Hobbsee> good point
<Bacta> I won't be bad anymore
<elky> Bacta, i do not trust you at all. you're a perpetual pest with a long history across multiple networks.
<tonyyarusso> um, Madpilot - I think you actually took out a bystander.
<Bacta> across multiple networks? Name one other than Freenode?
 * tonyyarusso has PARTS ignored, so isn't positive, but your +b is wrong
<elky> tonyyarusso, he kind of joined in
<elky> Bacta, Linuxchix.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, not entirely "I_Hate_Freedom> After Choking Chicken"
 * tonyyarusso didn't see who
<tonyyarusso> I thought perhaps you'd pulled a tonyyarusso on the the tabcomplete :P
<Bacta> And there was almost a police investigation over that elky
<Bacta> I don't know how the people over at Linuxchix got access to my personal information but it is very worrying, especially when one has a family
<elky> Bacta, quit the bullcrap. You're not getting back into #ubuntu. period.
<Bacta> That make you angry elky?
<elky> eh?
<Bacta> I'm in #ubuntu right now btw
<Bacta> :)
<Madpilot> did you just admit to ban-evading? on a logged channel?
<Hobbsee> in which case, why are you pointing this out, and why are you here?
<ikonia> Bacta: no problem I'll speak to freenode
<Bacta> My question now is how long this ban is set for
<Hobbsee> seems the only smart thing to do is to keep as quiet as possible, in the hope people don't notice, really...
<ikonia> Bacta: you've done the masterbarting monkey line multiple times - 
<ikonia> Bacta: I can only assume this is "what you do" 
<Hobbsee> hey RichiH 
<elky> hi RichiH. bacta just admitted to us he's ban evading.
<ikonia> ahh staff, bang on time
<Bacta> *sigh*
<Bacta> Some people are gullible
<Bacta> Why evade a ban on a channel when there are dozens of other Linux channels on Freenode I can ask my questions in?
<ikonia> you shouldn't say things that will get you into trouble if they are not true
 * Hobbsee watches Bacta's chances expontentially decrease
<ikonia> Bacta: ok - so lets not remove the ban then, and you can use those other channels
<ikonia> Bacta: in the mean time freenode can look at your bragging about ban evading
<ikonia> how does that sound ?
<Bacta> Sure, I can just go into #debian instead
<ikonia> ok, bye 
<Bacta> Practically the same thing
<ikonia> problem solved 
<Madpilot> ya, #debian LOVES Ubuntu questions... <evil grin>
<Bacta> Any staff on Freenode can see my IP
<Bacta> With or without a cloak
<ikonia> Bacta: well if you lose your cloak for bragging about ban evading - others will be able to see it too to verify 
<elky> Bacta, they can also see a history of previous connections, and which hosts those were from.
<ikonia> Bacta: but anyway, the ubuntu issue is resolved so lets leave it there
<ikonia> super
<Madpilot> wow, it's like two-for-one night on sexist trolls with a compulsion to get themselves in more trouble...
<ikonia> elky: apologies for stepping in there, but I wasn't going to allow his comapling about his other network issues get brougth into it 
<wgrant> I must remember to try something like that when I'm next going through airport security.
<elky> ikonia, it's an intertwined issue.
<Nafallo> wgrant: "are sheep allowed on the plane?"
<elky> ikonia, a long running one RichiH is familiar with, hence why i called on him
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> I didn't wwant him moaning about it in here "it's not fair" etc etc
<wgrant> Nafallo: I'm not from NZ!
<Madpilot> Nafallo, only in NZ, .au, and Scotland </me ducks>
<tonyyarusso> ....
<elky> he doesnt usually go to that. at least he hasnt taken residence in my PM yet
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Three countries, and you pick three separate ways of indicating them?
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Nobody says New Zealand, so there's only two ways there.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, consistency is the sign of.. something-or-other. Nothing good, anyway.
<elky> Madpilot, certainly not a sign of US standards...
<Madpilot> good thing I'm from Darkest Canuckistan, then
<tonyyarusso> elky: You must mean US                                                                                          standards
<elky> indeed. your trillion is a real trillion, unlike those pitiful USian ones.
<tonyyarusso> "There must be this much white space between completely opposing concepts."
<Nafallo> wgrant, Madpilot: you people so haven't heard Mastering Swedish apparently...
<Nafallo> wgrant, Madpilot: http://home.nafallo.info/tmp/mastering_swedish_-_lesson_1.mp3
 * Madpilot is scared to click that link...
<Nafallo> public_html/tmp/mastering_swedish_-_lesson_1.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<Nafallo> stop being scared :-P
<Madpilot> just because it really is an mp3 doesn't make me less nervous :)
<tonyyarusso> rofl, what is this?
<Nafallo> there is 2 3 4 and 5 as well if you like the first one ;-)
<Nafallo> just change the URL
<tonyyarusso> oh god
<tonyyarusso> I hate you.
<tonyyarusso> I have homework to do!
<Nafallo> haha
<tonyyarusso> Nafallo: Are these actually right?
<Nafallo> tonyyarusso: with concerns to translation, yes :-)
<Madpilot> and utter nonsense in both languages?
<Nafallo> :-)
 * Nafallo is heading for a visit of the buildds.
<Nafallo> bbiab :-)
<tonyyarusso> "The duck turned into the Holy Spirit."???
<Madpilot> transsubquackiation. well known phenomenomomomom
<tonyyarusso> lol...
<elky> !-appeal
<ubottu> appeal has no aliases - added by elky on 2009-04-25 19:01:44 - last edited by elky on 2009-05-10 14:32:17
<elky> o.O
<elky> it's reverted my s/email-addy/please read the page for the email addy/ thing or something...
<Madpilot> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Madpilot> what should it say, elky?
<elky> hold on...
<elky> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
 * elky headdesks
<elky> !forget appeals
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<elky> !appeals is <alias> appeal
<ubottu> But appeals already means something else!
<elky> grrrrrrrr
<elky> jussi01, around?
<ikonia> Bacta: whats up now ?
<Bacta> Can I msg you?
<ikonia> why ?
<Bacta> I would prefer to bring up this issue in a more closed setting
<ikonia> ok then
<tonyyarusso> Bacta: The appeals process wiki page already directed you to a more closed setting.  You must use that one, not just keep messing around in here.
<Nafallo> back
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> I would like to appeal my ban
<ikonia> Bacta: you now have the appeals process information, please follow it through 
<Bacta> I have
<Bacta> To the letter
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> then if there is nothing else, could you please leave the channel 
<Bacta> I have not sworn
<Bacta> I have msg'd the op
<Bacta> Now I am taking it here since step 2 has failed
 * tonyyarusso briefly points out that your ban was from elky, not me - I just did the remove
<Bacta> I have that individual on ignore, please don't make me explain why
<ikonia> Bacta: ok - well I'll follow up step 3
<ikonia> Bacta: your behaviour is unacceptable - you know this, you still do it
<ikonia> Bacta: anything else ?
<elky> 'that individual'?
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<elky> popey, know ianto?
<popey> yes :S
<popey> I'd vote -1
<elky> why?
<ikonia> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<popey> because he's caused some conflict in -uk, he has been incredibly impatient
<popey> its quite a long story
<elky> is he likely to have a cheersquad at all?
<popey> he was asked to work with the -uk loco (as wales is in the uk) and accepts that but then refuses to do so, changes mind when it suits him
<popey> hasn't actually contirbuted much
<popey> two people he asked to cheer for him a few mins agio
<popey> one of which i dont think even understands what membership is
<ikonia> interesting bugabundo's applying for membership also
<popey> ianto managed to get a loco cd pack even after I told him that non-approved locos dont get them
<elky> popey, i like my membership meetings to have both sides of the story.
<popey> he went to canonical and asked for one (and they stupidly gave it to him)
<ikonia> I don't see ianto on the list ?
<popey> he is on the asia one probably
<popey> because he cant make the emea one tonight
<ikonia> ooh, yet he' in -uk working for whales
<ikonia> ahhh he's not in apac
<ikonia> nope, not on the apec list either, although I think it's an old list
<ikonia> I see him
<ikonia> odd list, ziro day is on the list, yet he's already been approved, and ianto is on the same list ?
<popey> his contribution isn't large
<TheFunkbomb> how long does it take to get a reply from !appeals?
<TheFunkbomb> usually
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I think it depends on when the appeals guys all get a chance to read the mail and get together
<TheFunkbomb> I see.
<ikonia> I don't know for a fact though, keep in mind that irc is spread out aross the world, I'd expect 24 hours to pass
<ikonia> (again not fact) 
<TheFunkbomb> understandable.
<TheFunkbomb> You gonna let the ban up or not?
<ikonia> I explained to you yesterday I won't progress this myself 
<TheFunkbomb> I thought I would ask again.  Perhaps you had a change of heart.
<TheFunkbomb> well, toodles
<ikonia> popey: ianto's page looks like he's very active ?
 * popey checks it
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chris
<ikonia> jpds is mentoring him, so maybe that's sorted out some of your worries ?
<popey> ta
<popey> nope
<popey> not at all
<ikonia> oh
<popey> he has rubbed people up the wrong way
<popey> that page doesn't show a big list to me
<ikonia> packaging, translating, leading a loco, documenting, it reads to the glancing eye as quite busy 
<ikonia> big helper providing support in #ubuntu-uk 
<elky> the translating is little more than copypasting
<ikonia> which conflicts with your assement, 
<popey> he's not _that_ active in -uk
<popey> spent most of his first few months trying to say enough to appear on the irc stats page
<Madpilot> translating from... English to... English?
<elky> Madpilot, yep
<Madpilot> sometimes surprisingly difficult, but in the case of Ubuntu's docs, I'd say not.
<jpds> popey: Did you tell him about the non-LoCo pack thing on the loco-contacts list?
<popey> he asked on the loco contacts list if non-locos could have one
<popey> i explicitly said "no"
<popey> he went around me to canonical and got one
<popey> and then on irc he told me that I "wasnt clear"
<popey> (basically he lied to get one)
<popey> when i say non-loco, I meant non-approved-loco
<jpds> I know. I'm just checking me logs.
<popey> it's his impatience that irritates people. he asked the uk loco team lead about starting a welsh loco, the team lead said he'd get back to him after speaking to jono, ianto _agreed_ to this and then went around him and requested the dns key and mailing list anyway
<popey> I also witnessed some anti-English sentiment in #ubuntu-cym recently which didn't get stamped on until I said something
<elky> popey, did you see how he snapped at us in -meeting?
<popey> yes
<elky> hrm... i need something long enough to pound my ceiling with.
 * ikonia smirks
<elky> i dont know what they're doing upstairs, but i can *feel* the reverberations through the solid concrete these apartments are made of
 * popey hands elky a viking with a stick
 * popey pokes Nafallo 
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> No matches found for sp0rtily!*@* in any channel
<elky> um...
<elky> is grossgrape back? :-/
<Pici> hmm?
<elky> bazhang, please tell me he's not back...
<bazhang> elky, just noticing that nick 'abra' is on the same serverloft address
<elky> behaving the same way?
<bazhang> not spoken in #ubuntu that I have seen, but in the same exact channels that groovyorange/etc was in before he stopped trolling -ot
<bazhang> though now he is in -ru as well :/
<elky> grepping logs
<elky> 'abra' has only ever spoken 7 lines in #u
<TheFunkbomb> anyone want to undo my ban yet?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, no
<TheFunkbomb> bazhang, why not?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, this has been made amply clear.
<TheFunkbomb> ???
<TheFunkbomb> what has been made clear?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, hang on a second
<bazhang> mprice, what can we do for you
<TheFunkbomb> j
<TheFunkbomb> err okay
<mprice> quick questions is wtf, considering cussing on the channels?
<ikonia> mprice: yes, 
<bazhang> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> mprice: it means "what the fuck" to most people - so it's not really needed
<mprice> that might be true but it wasn't directed at anybody  
<ikonia> mprice: yes, but saying "what the fuck" in the channel would not be acceptable, so neither is wtf 
<ikonia> mprice: maybe a good idea to scan over the guidelines link I sent you 
<ikonia> just get an idea of the basic rules
<mprice> I know the basic rules, to me wtf is not cussing its merely expressing something without actually cussing all over the channel
<TheFunkbomb> don't argue with them
<bazhang> no need to type/share though
<TheFunkbomb> trust me
<mprice> im stating a point
<bazhang> indeed.
<mprice> I used to be on irc all the time and never got warned for saying that 
<bazhang> 'darn' is preferable
<ikonia> mprice: the point is - those are the channels rules
<mprice> to bad its not stated in the channel rules
<mprice> I read them all
<bazhang> it is. the bot factoids are included.
<ikonia> mprice: bad language - 
<ikonia> mprice: and you now, so it shouldnt be a problem
<mprice> I read it 
<ikonia> super
<mprice> so because it might offend somebody its banned
<mprice> so is Mohammed banned from IRC
<bazhang> ?
<mprice> well it might offend somebody
<bazhang> mprice, well, you know the rules now,
<bazhang> mprice, if there is nothing else
<mprice> its not listed in the rules
<mprice> if wtf the is considered cussing then these channels have gone way to conservative them
<bazhang> mprice, you have stated your opinion.
<mprice> well then I guess I will go somewhere else where I don't get yelled at for saying wtf
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, you have said you will go through the appeals process. 
<TheFunkbomb> right, but we could settle this nicely
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, joining here /step is completed.
<TheFunkbomb> I have another question.  Why are some people who aren't Ops allowed to idle here?
<bazhang> some are freenode st aff, others are loco channel operators or other trusted individuals
<TheFunkbomb> why are they "trusted"?
<Nafallo> popey: lol. I was in transit :-P
<bazhang> well mostly ^^ :)
<popey> TheFunkbomb: because they have shown through their actions that they can be trusted.
<bazhang> at any rate TheFunkbomb please give it some time to go through the full appeals process
<TheFunkbomb> I was hoping we could just settling things amicably.
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not an unreasonable person.
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, well that step is completed. re-joining here to plead /step is past.
<TheFunkbomb> okey dokey...
<ikonia> wow - he changed his nick
<ikonia> I wonder if that was an attempt to get around the ban
<bazhang> is is a forward?
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> err it
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> his nick didn't change in #ubuntu - so he obviously started a client to try to get around it
<ikonia> a second client I mean 
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> so much for amicable
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops thefunkbomb started a second client to his existing one in #ubuntu, called thefunkbomb_ to try to get back into #ubuntu-offtopic but caught forwarded here, quit as soon as he realised he was back in here
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> howdy 
<LjL> hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<bazhang> [SkamanSam1] #ubuntu #ubuntards <-- that cant be an official channel
<ikonia> are you sure ;)
<bazhang> :(
<LjL> it could be debated
<ikonia> ##club-ubuntards ?
<ikonia> is that next ?
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> you need to understand them, they take up too much space to fit in #archlinux-offtopic alone :)
<Pici> ikonia: I wouldn't waste your time on erry
<ikonia> she's nuts
<ikonia> I thought someone was supposed to be mentoring her
<LjL> what's she doing
<Pici> Nothing new
<jussi01> bazhang: rootray a troll do you not think?
<bazhang> jussi01, judging by his whois I would say yes :)
<bazhang> #gentoo-cn :(
<LjL> what's with #gentoo-cn?
<bazhang> afraid to look
<bazhang> the -cn channels can be rough as it is
<LjL> well if someone is chinese they'd be in there though, no? makes them a troll by definition? :o
<jussi01> LjL: I said he was a troll because of what he was saying in #k...
<bazhang> and he is tons of linux channels
<bazhang> err in
<bazhang> 'no flash for linux'
<Pici> So is LjL, does that make him a troll too?
<LjL> Pici: ...yes?
<Pici> LjL: Darn, you weren't supposed to answer.
<jussi01> LjL: is the biggest troll we have...
<LjL> oh sorry
<jussi01> :P
<bazhang> is devendra !ot for all the router chatter?
<LjL> but i did because, well, because i'm a troll maybe? :P
<LjL> fact 1: erry is, indeed, nuts. fact 2: that channel is more nuts than her.
<wgrant> Be warned that there is a non-Ubuntu channel (#ubuntuone) that seems to want ubottu. I'd recommend not complying.
<LjL> you mean a Canonical-sponsored channel with the IRC Council as a founder? ;)
<wgrant> A channel for a commercial Canonical project.
<wgrant> s/project/product/
<LjL> yesterday someone spammed the link in #ubuntu too
 * Pici got an invite yesterday
<jdong> yesterday someone spammed the link in my inbox too
<Pici> s/someone/canonical/
<wgrant> It was quite literally spam, too.
<jdong> indeed.
<wgrant> They haven't got a very good mark in my book...
<jdong> complete with a vague description and time sensitive referal link
<wgrant> And arguable trademark abuse.
<LjL> trademark abuse...? they own the trademark, don't they?
<wgrant> Abuse, not violation.
<wgrant> They do own it, but they should be at least trying to follow the guidelines they impose on the rest of the world.
<wgrant> (Ubuntu One falls afoul of most of the guidelines)
<jdong> I still dont fully see from their marketing speak what the service actually is.
<jdong> sounds like some sort of "let us store your home directory" cloud service
<Gary> similar to mobile me
<LjL> it is "cloud" indeed
<Pici> I think it is.
<wgrant> jdong: It's a bad Dropbox clone.
<wgrant> With cloud cloud cloudd!
<Pici> I signed up, but then realized that I really don't have a use for it.
<jdong> Gary: well if that is what it is supposed to be then it seems to be a bad clone at that
<wgrant> I signed up, broke it a bit, then realised that I don't trust it.
<LjL> way to go Pici, fuel their silly expectations!
<Gary> they have you now Pici mwhahaha
<jdong> it is only file syncing right?
<jdong> No PIM, etc?
<LjL> and "sharing them with others".
<LjL> especially sharing them with Canonical, i would imagine.
<jdong> oooh aaah :)
<wgrant> jdong: Only file syncing for now.
<jdong> "You aren't logged in, so you may not have a subscription"
 * jdong is amused by the phrasing.
<LjL> and they "require 9.04 or later"
<wgrant> LjL: If Launchpad is anything to go by, it means "sharing with everyone"
<LjL> so they sent me an invitation, but i'm on hardy so i couldn't use it anyway
<LjL> so much for LTS
<wgrant> LjL: It can be fairly easily run on earlier releases.
<LjL> but they don't support it.
 * genii-around pokes in jussi01's general direction with a coffee mug
<jdong> *takes a look at the deb*
<LjL> wgrant: i don't know much about launchpad tbh, aside from not particularly liking it :P
<wgrant> LjL: It's pretty nice, but I've found some terrible vulnerabilities in it.
<wgrant> LjL: But people fixed them very quickly, so it wasn't all bad.
<wgrant> But I don't want to trust my ~ to it!
<mneptok> LjL: seriosuly? it requires >/=9.04?
<LjL> mneptok: it claims it does on the site, then whether or not it actually works with earlier versions... well', i'm not trying it out
<jdong> what on earth is a "private PPA"?
<jdong> mneptok: it claims so
<wgrant> jdong: A PPA that is private, aka. a P3A.
<wgrant> jdong: Accessible only by subscribers.
<LjL> jdong: it's a bit like an IRC chat, or a DOS system, or a SMS service
<wgrant> LjL: Personal Package Archive vs Private Personal Package Archive, I'm afraid.
<mneptok> LjL: i keep pronouncing UbuntuOne in the Italian fashion, and wondering if it goes well with the marinara arrabiata
<wgrant> It's not actually reduntant.
<jdong> mmm.
<mneptok> Oobootooohnay.
<jdong> and who does LP provide private PPA services for?
<LjL> mneptok: that's funny, as we have the airline company AirOne which we actually pronounce the English fashion (most of the time)
<wgrant> jdong: The security team was the primary motivation. But other parties may purchase them.
<wgrant> jdong: THey are frequently used to distribute stuff like Ubuntu One while it's still internal.
<wgrant> jdong: kubuntu-ninjas also has one, because KDE is on crack and embargos their normal releases.
<mneptok> LjL: "If you enjoyed your ubuntuone, may I suggest the cannoli?"
<jdong> I see
<LjL> wut
<genii-around> Just keeping this nick on in case the quassel box conks out again
<jumbers> I'm not sure what happened, but it looks like ubottu timed out and vanished
<Pici> now you did it
<Pici> er
<Pici> jumbers: But seriously, thanks for letting us know
<jumbers> Pici: No problem
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (DeadLy_sp spamming)
<Pici> banned
<Seeker`> :D
<Pici> jussi01: Around?
<jussi01> Pici: no :P
<Pici> jussi01: Care to ask ubottu to leave #ubuntu-bugs ?
<Pici> ty
<Pici> LjL: The person did ask "Anyone french here", I admit I missed that on my first read through too.  Although I do find the recent over-use of factoids to be quite annoying
<LjL> Pici: [20:12:46] <darthanubis> so what
<LjL> this is the attitude
<LjL> "we gave them a bad factoid, so what"
<LjL> so what? he left the channel.
<LjL> on the other hand, how about an automatic banforward on saying "ciao a tutti" >:
<Pici> I'm waiting for the !list
<LjL> Pici: they already joined -it
<LjL> apparently "ciao a tutti" is compulsory whether or not you know you're not on an italian channel
<stew> pronto
<stew> prego
<LjL> stew: this is irc, not a phone...
<stew> aloha
 * genii sips
<ubottu> tekteen called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii>  /me gets back to keyboard, feeds jussi01 more coffee
 * genii gets back to keyboard, feeds jussi01 more coffee
<genii> Bah. Spaces
<jussi01> hehe
<TheFunkbomb> anyone want to review my case?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: please stop
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: your request is being dealt with by the IRC council. We will get back to you soon.
<TheFunkbomb> I was told to check back
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: you have informed us you have followed the appeal process
<TheFunkbomb> thought I would try since #ubuntu-offtopic loads when I start IRC
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: disable autojoin
<TheFunkbomb> peace
<TheFunkbomb> It's set up exactly how I want it
 * ikonia is fed up
<genii> ikonia: He was here yesterday again too carrying on
<jussi01> ikonia: go watch a movie :)
<ikonia> genii: not bothered about that - he can do what he wants and show himself up as he wants
<ikonia> jussi01: not until 9:15 - had to be put back
<jussi01> ikonia: ahh
<ikonia> hence my sulking
<Seeker`> what movie?
<ikonia> Star Trek
<ikonia> eventually
<Seeker`> cool
<znh> Good day lads
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<znh> Seems my connection had a hick up and caused some trouble; thus the redirect to ##fix_your_connection
<znh> and my touchpad is causing trouble..
<Seeker`> did you read the instructions there?
<znh> anyhow i'd like to request some mercy
<znh> which? Haven't seen any
<Seeker`> sorry, my mistake
<Seeker`> what channel are you trying to access?
<Myrtti> watch out for YYYYYY and bigsmoke in #u
<Seeker`> Myrtti: yeah, saw them being abit odd
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu bigsmoke acting weird, flooding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> znh: what channel are you trying to join?
<Myrtti> @bansearch znh 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@a12248.upc-a.chello.nl!##fix_your_connection by Pici in #ubuntu on May 12 2009 17:44:53 (ID: 8933)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@a12248.upc-a.chello.nl!##fix_your_Connection by Pici in #ubuntu+1 on May 12 2009 17:43:49 (ID: 8932)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: i'll rmove it then
<Seeker`> from #ubuntu anyway
<Seeker`> eugh, "channel not fully synchronised yet"
<Myrtti> Seeker`: irssi problem then
<Myrtti> channel_max_who_sync = 2000
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (qiLberto)
<Seeker`> grr, that was the wrong one
<znh> Thanks lads!
<znh> mind if I stick around?
<Seeker`> we would prefer it if you didn't
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> argh
<Seeker`> bot isn't letting me in
<znh> Seeker`, how so?
<znh> I won't be loudy at all
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seeker`> znh: what Myrtti said
<znh> actually, what ubottu said
<znh> anyhow. thanks for the blazing fast help. Keep up the good work!
<Seeker`> znh: please don't idle in here
<znh> Geez. Just waiting for someone to end a twist to the conversation
<znh> Rating---
<Flannel> which twist?
<Seeker`> the twist where he doesn't leave
<Seeker`> Pici: Looks like znh has fixed his connection; I can't remove the ban from +1.
<Seeker`> o/
<Seeker`> @brlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> seeker`
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> fscking bot; apparently the BT isn't available for anonymous users
<Flannel> Seeker`: Its not, but login isn't anonymous.
<Myrtti> Flannel: the login is borked
<Flannel> Try deleting your cookies related to that domain, and then following the login link again
<Myrtti> oh sigh
<tsimpson> it appears that ubottu is not on ubottu.com
<Flannel> It works for me.  Although I had that issue a month ago or os.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> same error
<Flannel> Does your URL have one or two slashes after the domain?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: [22:24:56] <tsimpson> it appears that ubottu is not on ubottu.com
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> Flannel: 1
<Flannel> Seeker`: Try two.
<Flannel> ubottu.com//whatever
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about com//whatever
<Flannel> interesting.
<jussi01> hehe
<Seeker`> no better
<Flannel> Seeker`: even after deleting your cookies?
<Flannel> (the ubottu ones)
<Seeker`> Flannel: yup
<elky> try a new firefox maybe?
<tsimpson> you can read what I'm saying?
<Flannel> tsimpson: No!
<Seeker`> tsimpson: yes
<Seeker`> tsimpson: where is it then?
<tsimpson> right now on jussi01.com
<elky> Flannel, i just tried in opera. i've never used it in opera. it still doesnt work for me.
<tsimpson> did someone restart the bot via the web interface?
<Flannel> elky: Apparently its due to a bad link between them.
<tsimpson> there is no link between ubottu.com and jussi01.com, they are different servers
<Myrtti> {{sofixit}}
 * Myrtti hides
<jussi01> Myrtti: back in your box!
<elky> oh, there he is...
<Pici> tsimpson: I did earlier... the bot dropped its connection.  
<elky> i hit the reset button
<tsimpson> Pici: please update your bookmarks to ubottu.com :)
<Pici> tsimpson: will do
<popey> Myrtti: /79
<popey> gah
<Seeker`> popeyfail?
<Myrtti> don't see those too often
<elky> jussi01, did the killswitch actually kill it? :(
<Myrtti> usually it's Dave2 that's full of /fail 79
<elky> it's only crawled into 3 channels so far
<Seeker`> ienorand: how can we help you?
<jussi01> elky: what?
<elky> ienorand, if it's about ubottu, we're working on it.
<Myrtti> elky: it's just slow, poor girl
<ienorand> yea, it was, just saw a comment that you were aware of it...
<popey> !seeker
<popey> bah
<Seeker`> popey: No need to talk about yourself like that :P
<tsimpson> give it a minute, and prey it doesn't flood off
<jussi01> popey: just leave her to sync!!!
 * jussi01 wonders how many times he has to say that...
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Myrtti> be vewwy vewwy gentle to her
 * Seeker` pets Myrtti
<Seeker`> its amazing how crazy everyone gets when the bot disappears for 30 secs
<Myrtti> Seeker`: it's like our left hand nowadays
<Myrtti> you can do without for a while, but try to ride a bike and you're doomed
<Seeker`> riding a bike one-handed isn't too bad
<popey> \o/
<Flannel> no, popey:  .o/
<Seeker`> Flannel: why are you standing behind popey?
<Flannel> Seeker`: I'm a ninja?
<Seeker`> ...
<Seeker`> g'night
<Dave2> Myrtti, indeed :(</late>
<Dave2> (I was full of it constantly today)
<Myrtti> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ICanHasCheezburger/~3/3y2pVmeqi3c/
<Nafallo> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-13
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (jake_ flooding the room)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> did jake get a ban yet?
<maco> he's got one in #ubuntu-women for flooding and he's flooded in #kubuntu and #ubuntu. i saw floodbot hitting him in #ubuntu
<Flannel> jake did in #u
<maco> ok
<Myrtti> he was kicked out of #u, but no ban
<Flannel> yeah, he was.
<Myrtti> might have been a mispaste though
<Flannel> D-B-O hit him
<maco> Myrtti: he was holding down a key on teh keyboard hitting enter after every few hundred char so that the screen filled with that letter for about 10 messages then he'd switch letters...
<maco> thats what he did in k and u-w before
<maco> and then today he was pasting > 50 char of different channels into each other
<LjL> given the *number* of times he got muted/kicked...
<maco> er, > 50 lines sorry
<maco> alright well just wanted to check. buh bye
<Myrtti> nini
 * genii goes for maco's cookies
<Pici> :o
<genii> Pici:  :)
<Am|Work> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Am|Work> yes I am
<Am|Work> @login Amaranth
<Am|Work> @btlogin
 * genii sips
<Am|Work> grr
<genii> Am|Work: Strangely you're +o in -offtopic too
<Pici> Am|Work: I see no ban for 'Traveler', but note, thats the freenode java applet
<maco> jake #kubuntu
<genii> Got it
<maco> i see that
<maco> he's ban evading :-/
<genii> Bleh
<maco> n=jake@216-188-236-30.dyn.grandenetworks.net <-- before
<genii> Guess we'll see if he re-appears after a while
<Pici> I'm going to place a ban on freenode's java client in -offtopic.  Any complaints?
<maco> he just came back into ubuntu-women again, but i caught him as soon as he joined. only got two messages in before the kick :)
<LjL> ugh, /whowas jake almost flooded me
<LjL> Pici: "Traveler" might not have bans on him, but i never thought he was up to any good
<Pici> LjL: Agreed. If they want back in, they can use mibbit and be less anonymous.
<LjL> Pici: how anonymous is the freenode client?
<Pici> LjL: er, I for some reason mistook java with a real web gateway... no matter though,, we have bans placed for that in #ubuntu too
<LjL> i'd make that not very permanent if at all possible, keep in mind they can join with the same addresses using real clients, and keep in mind /who *java*user*freenode* has a few people
<Pici> LjL: The #ubuntu ban has been in place for as long as I've been an operator
<maco> LjL: dont forget jake_ ....which, by the way, has another IP address on it with a later timestamp
<LjL> Pici: it's been in place for as long as i've been an operator, too.
<LjL> which might be part of why it's never been removed :)
<LjL> still anyway, the #ubuntu-proxy-users topic among other things mentions we're less strict about #ubuntu-offtopic access
<genii> Hm. /whois I_Hate_Freedom shows #houstonhackerspace . <notes the single # >
<Pici> not all hackers are bad
<genii> Pici: This is true. Real hackers just want to know how things work.
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: navit is <reply> Navit is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, which can use data from several vector map formats - Ubuntu packages can be downloaded at http://wiki.navit-project.org/index.php/Download_Navit#Ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no maps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Navit, !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<LjL> uh oh, "another" "anyone need some help" fellow
<genii> LjL: I noticed he/she hasn't jumped in with any assistance yet though
<LjL> genii: they might be doing it in PM, which is what the last one of these did.
<genii> Ah, OK. Yeah that could be bad, if they are inept/malicious
<genii> Jake again in #k
<genii> Making threats, etc
<genii> Do they ever actually come here?
<genii> Perhaps I should have just devoiced and referred here but he was 1) making threat to DOS  2)ban evading
<LjL> so perhaps not
<genii> OK
<LjL> hey, i'm no one. i'm just sayin'.
 * genii prepares more coffee
<maco> genii: in #ubuntu-women, i used *!?=jake@* ...maybe to be slightly more conservative than i am without just leaving it up to a router power cycle, you could *!?=jake@*.hot.res.rr.com
<genii> maco: Done now
<maco> maybe that'll slow him down a bit
<LjL> who wanna start a "static addresses for the people (and especially the trolls)" campaign?
<genii> Where do I sign up?
<LjL> genii: on this cheque. wait, it only looks like a cheque, of course
 * genii signs his life away
<LjL> genii: i'm afraid you've just renounced all ability to buy, possess or consume coffee.
<genii> Uhoh
<genii> I'll shrivel and die
 * genii sneaks some coffee
<screamsayonara> hello i was wondering if i can be unbanned from the ubuntu offtopic channel
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> @btlogin
 * genii prods Pici
<Madpilot> screamsayonara, what were you banned for?
<genii> Repeated swearing :)
<screamsayonara> swearing....
<screamsayonara> im a linguistics student ok, i like to push the boundaries
<screamsayonara> it was a long time ago, im actually a really nice and intelligent girl.....
<screamsayonara> i think i understand now that as much as i know about language, archaic attidues still prevail and im fine with that
<screamsayonara> i wont swear :\
<screamsayonara> and i <3 ubuntu
<genii> screamsayonara: The op responsible currently isn't here, unfortunately
<screamsayonara> ok thanks anyway...
<genii> Well, it's a night for me. <brews a pot of coffee to keep the rest of the channel awake before /away >
 * jdong toasts a shot of bourbon to #ubuntu-ops :). You guys are in my heart on my 21st b-day.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> jdong: best wishes your way, what a great age to be
<jdong> ikonia: thanks man. I've heard every b-day from this point on is downhill :)
<ikonia> jdong: nonsense
<ikonia> it's all good
<jdong> and rest assured I'm a good-behaved drunk person ;-)
<jdong> ikonia: well I'll take your words and soar with em :)
<ikonia> ha, I have /kick jdong aliased ready for typcial druken abuse ;)
<ikonia> jdong: are you doing anything special for your big day ?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jdong> ikonia: I'm a tad antisocial. Nothing pleases me more than chatting with a handful of close friends and sipping a bit of whiskey.
<ikonia> perfect
<jdong> :) it is my idea of a perfect b-day.
<Amaranth> wow, no one caught by the exploit attempts
<jussi01> mrgh
<Amaranth> oh, only on the second one
<jussi01> mornings suck
<jussi01> why am I awake....
<ikonia> yes they do 
<tsimpson> hmm, where's LjL when you need him
<ikonia> Amaranth: only caught after the warning
<jussi01> ikonia: you are up early?
<ikonia> every day
 * Amaranth goes to bed
<ikonia> time for work 
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (brucelee)
<Madpilot> dealt with
<ikonia> !staff theunleet dcc'ing people in multiple channels #math #ubuntu ##windows ##linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !staff |theunleet dcc'ing people in multiple channels #math #ubuntu ##windows ##linux
<ubottu> theunleet dcc'ing people in multiple channels #math #ubuntu ##windows ##linux: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<tritium> Ah, so it was theunleet that took me out, eh?
<tritium> Darn this borrowed router...
<ikonia> tritium: really ?
<nixternal> use port 8001 and you wont' have that problem
<tritium> ikonia: yes, I'm now using 8001
<nixternal> if only freenode could figure out ssl and offer that already
<tritium> My DSL modem/router went out on my last week, so I'm borrowing a WRT54Gs, which evidently is exploitable.
<Flannel> tritium: Odd, it shouldn't be.
<Flannel> Must be different firmware than what I have.
<tritium> Let me check...
<tritium>  Firmware Version:  7.2.03 build 007, Nov. 8, 2007 
<tsimpson> odd, I have WRT54GC, which is not vulnerable
<tritium> Perhaps I should update it for the person I'm borrowing it from.
<tritium> Well, if it's not the Linksys router, it's the Actiontec DSL modem I'm also borrowing.
<tsimpson> I have heard others say the WRT54G is vulnerable, but maybe the 'C' is magic :p
<tritium> hmm, don't know
<nixternal> 01:05:55 [     jun__] well first of all, i am just looking for mirc for linux, and then foun this konversation thing
<nalioth> tritium: 8001 is your friend
<tritium> nalioth: agreed
<jussi01> popey: ping
<jussi01> popey: can has powersave software? jussi01 at ubuntu.com :)
<popey> sure jussi01 
<popey> done
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: hi, what's up?
<CaptainMorgan> I'm not sure what's going on, but maybe it's solved now. I couldn't figure out why someone was forcing man pages down my throat -- and I when I agreed they were helpful, they still insisted I needed them... and then others gained up on the issue. Apparently, as it seems resolved, they were contacting the wrong person... still not sure how it happened
<CaptainMorgan> I'll leave now though since it appears squashed, thanks.  --Just wanted to make someone aware of it and Flannel didin't appear to be currently active in the regular channel. Thanks again
<elky> can someone please fix appeals to alias appeal?
<elky> 'forget' still locks the factoid up, unfortunately
<jussi01> !appeals
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appeals
<jussi01> !unforget appeals
<ubottu> I suddenly remember appeals again, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, appeals is <alias>appeal
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> elky: ^^
<elky> oh.
<elky> stupid bot
<jussi01> hehe
<elky> response fired at flunkbomb
<elky> if he comes to complain nobody has responded, tell him to check his inbox
<Bacta> Hello
<tsimpson> can we help you Bacta?
<Bacta> I would like to get my ban dealt with
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> btlogin
<tsimpson> @btlogin
<Bacta> bt? ;)
<elky> ban tracker.
<Bacta> Not British Telecom, wayyy off
<ikonia> hello
<bazhang> hi
<Bacta> Evening
<ikonia> Bacta: what is your current status with regards to the ban appeal 
<Bacta> We went through this last night ikonia, I followed the first three steps namely contacting the banning op and discussing it in here
<ikonia> Bacta: yes, you did say that, hence why I am asking how you've progressed it since then
<Bacta> I do not wish to send an email to the listed addresses as it's likely a mailing list and I would prefer not to have my message put in front of however many hundreds are on it
<ikonia> Bacta: it's a small group of the irc council
<Bacta> No I have not heard anything
<Bacta> How small?
<ikonia> Bacta: it really doesn't matter how big/small
<ikonia> Bacta: if there is something that private - its best not to say it
<Bacta> It does as far as my privacy is concerned
<ikonia> Bacta: if you are refering to your pm conversation with me - it will not effect it
<Bacta> I also write my emails using my real name
<jussi01> Bacta: 6 people. + the communty council (4?) - its a private list. 
<Bacta> Look I hope you can understand that I'm fairly active in the open source community where I am and I would prefer not to have people coming up to me personally, I know it sounds overly paranoid but maybe you might understand
<ikonia> Bacta: no-one is coming up to you personally
<ikonia> Bacta: if your active inthe open source community you should know the rules and not make the jokes about masturbating monkeys
<ikonia> you knew it was wrong and you - continued to do it
<ikonia> you've been banned for it at least twice 
<ikonia> so that's not really the best example of your activity in the open source or ubuntu community
<Bacta> It was a dumb thing to say but "Masturbating Monkey" was a reference to something that came up on one of the security mailing lists I read
<Bacta> It was in reference to Torvalds
<ikonia> Bacta: you where banned once for it - you where told it was wrong - you did it again
<ikonia> so it wasn't dumb - it was intentional
<ikonia> the quicker you are honest about it - the easier we can progress
<Bacta> Of course it was intentional
<ikonia> Bacta: right - so you knew it was wrong and did it again 
<ikonia> why ?
<Bacta> Why wouldn't it have been? I don't just say things like that by accident, there are obvious thought processes around it
<Bacta> Because it was a joke but perhaps I misjudged the audience
<ikonia> Bacta: ok - so you thought about it, knew it was wrong and still did it
<ikonia> Bacta: you where told the first time you said it, it's not appropriate don't do it
<ikonia> so again - why did you do it a second time
<Bacta> I do remember saying it once before but it would've been quite some time ago
<elky> Bacta, our channels are not for trolling, and that is all you ever do in them. Why on earth would we want to let you back in?
<ikonia> Bacta: it doesn't matter how long ago it was - you where TOLD don't do it again, you thought about it and did it again
<Bacta> elky: I've been in there a number of times to receive help and I have helped a number of people in there as well
<ikonia> Bacta: how do I know if I remove the ban you don't do it again 
<Bacta> I may not know much about Ubuntu but I'm quite happy with the advice I have given people in there
<Bacta> You don't, it's a risk 
<Bacta> All I can say is I'll try my best
<ikonia> Bacta: ok it's a risk I'm not prepared to take at this time
<elky> and maybe it's a risk we do not want to take.
<ikonia> Bacta: so I suggest you come back in a months time when you've had time to think about what you did and how best to control your self
<Bacta> Why would I take time out of my day to "think about what I've done"? It was a dumb thing to say, I'm sorry I said it but in the grand scheme of things it means practically nothing
<ikonia> Bacta: because I don't want to risk letting you do it again
<Bacta> All I can say is I'll take a bit more care in how I conduct myself in future
<Bacta> And I think you have far more serious threats to the channel than the occasional bad joke
<ikonia> Bacta: because you've done this before and I don't want to risk allowing you back in the channel to do it again 
<ikonia> Bacta: it's offensive and you've proved you can't control yourself at this time
<ikonia> Bacta: so as I've said, come back in a month and we can re-asses it then
<ikonia> Bacta: do understand ?
<Bacta> Perfectly but I do regret now being so honest with you
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I don't think there is anything you've said that we didn't already know, so you've got nothing to regret
<Bacta> I could've come in here and got down on my hands and knees screaming to God how sorry I was
<ikonia> Bacta: yeah, that wouldn't have changed anything
<ikonia> Bacta: so if you'd like to come back in a month we'll re-asses with you then, 
<Bacta> My past experience elsewhere has shown otherwise
<ikonia> Bacta: well, that wouldn't have made a difference to me
<ikonia> Bacta: so lets leave it there and speak again in a month
<Bacta> You see we can't say that
<ikonia> ?
<Bacta> It's done, if I had said things differently there might have been a different result
<ikonia> Bacta: I don't want to debate if's/buts - so lets talk again in a month
<Bacta> One more thing
<ikonia> yes ?
<Bacta> where would be my first port of call to get my DVD playback issue sorted?
<ikonia> this is not a support channel
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> Bacta: lets speak again in a month
<bazhang> serial, iirc
<elky> very.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops bacta review ban on 14/06/09
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Oh, yes.
<bazhang> seem to remember him from #freenode
<Pici> Indeed. And #defocus
<elky> i remember him from the Linuxchix server.
<Pici> Ugh.
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> he'll be back before a month
<ikonia> I'm a little dissapointed freenode didn't remove his cloak for his ban evasion antics, as he seems to value his privicy 
<ikonia> actions = consiquences
<bazhang> in -ot and #k
<jussi01> Im watching #k...
<ikonia> I'm sure he said he was using ubuntu when he was in #ubuntu
<elky> ikonia, i'm pretty sure i dont trust what he says anywhere.
<ikonia> oh I know, just wondered if I was genuinly wrong
<elky> not worth trying to keep up with that kind of stuff
<ikonia> no, just wondered
 * Hobbsee waves and issues hugs
<ikonia> howdy Hobbsee 
<bazhang> Hobbsee, !!
<elky> Hobbsee, spotted bacta i take it?
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Hobbsee> elky: hey, now there's a thought!
<Hobbsee> elky: in truth, no.  But that could be extra popcorn material
 * Hobbsee is watching what's going on, and is avoiding her assignment
<Pici> :)
<elky> hehe
<ubottu> jumbers called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Leonheart)
<ikonia> spoke to hime
<ikonia> ime
<ikonia> him even
<ikonia> can't say he wasn't warning
<bazhang> trolling continues in #k I see
<ikonia> well, he's just shown it's a hardware issue - so nothing to do with #kubuntu 
<ikonia> problem solved
<Hobbsee> elky: 
<jussi01> and that was that.
<Hobbsee> elky: got some popcorn ready?
 * Pici will stay quiet, too many chefs, etc
<Pici> or was it chiefs?
<jussi01> in pm with bacta
 * Pici sighs at -ot
<Pici> Hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> Pici: <evil grin>
 * ikonia takes his chef's hat off and hands it to pip
<ikonia> pici even
<jussi01> RE: bacta in #k
<jussi01> [15:37:41] <jussi01> Ok, Im going to give you a 24 hour ban, thank you for your immediate apology. you can try join the channel again 24 hours from now. 
<Pici> I turn away for real work for a few minutes and the conversation turns to pedophiles
<jussi01> JUST FYI
<ikonia> jussi01: is a troll, using caps now
<Pici> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> ikonia: shush
<jussi01> so anyone feel free to remove his #kubuntu ban in 24 hours if I forget. 
 * ikonia makes a note to forget
<ikonia> I am kidding of course
<jussi01> oh dear
<elky> my mum is a dork. she seems to have decided 'lok' is an acceptable way to say 'lol, ok.'
<jussi01> elky: all yours in -ot
<jussi01> you know its bad when the ot regs say to change the topic....
<ikonia> elky: she is l33t
<elky> ikonia, dont make me stab you.
<ikonia> ok
<topyli> lok.
<ikonia> topyli: genius
<TheFunkbomb> You guys gonna release my ban today?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, the appeals process is still under way.
<TheFunkbomb> I already got my response
<TheFunkbomb> Who is Melissa?
<TheFunkbomb> actually, scratch that question.  I don't care.
<TheFunkbomb> Instead, answer this one.  Why do I have to continue to apologize?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, coming here repeatedly wont help your case.
<TheFunkbomb> but I get better answers here.
<TheFunkbomb> I have already apologized for breaking the CoC.  I have apologized for the misunderstanding of the whole ballbusting thing.  What else is there?
<Hobbsee> is anyone actually asking you to apologise here?
<TheFunkbomb> Yes, that would be the case.
<TheFunkbomb> I was told my apology was not sincere enough.
<TheFunkbomb> or that my apology was not for what I did.
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, you are on step 4 now, correct?
<TheFunkbomb> ??
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, step 4 of the appeals process
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea what that is.
<bazhang> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, check the above link then
<TheFunkbomb> Pretty sure step 4 is over.
<bazhang> a single response?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah
<bazhang> the irc council is more than a single person. give it some time.
<ikonia> if I can step in 
<TheFunkbomb> how many responses should I expect?
<ikonia> elky: has responded on behalf of the council 
<bazhang> aha, then step 5
<TheFunkbomb> and who deals with step 5?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: elky is Mellisa
<TheFunkbomb> ikonia, I don't really want to hear from you.
<bazhang> the list linked on that page
<Pici> This doesn't need to go past the IRCC.....
<bazhang> okay sorry Pici 
<ikonia> again the attitude
<TheFunkbomb> You accused me of ban evasion
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Did you read the reply that the Melissa sent to you?
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, I did.  I apologized.  I don't know what other kind of apology you want.
<Hobbsee> TheFunkbomb: if you are in consultation with the irc council, and dealing with this through that avenue, nothing you say or do here is going to make any difference, in a good way.  You may as well sit back, and continue to take anything else up with them.
<TheFunkbomb> It's the same people!
<Hobbsee> actually, it's a subset of those here
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: The people in this channel are not all privy to the list that you sent your message to, they do not know what was said there.
<Hobbsee> it's the equivalent of me calling Pici on a mobile phone, and him replying back by a loudspeaker.
<Hobbsee> so, might not be quite what you want
<TheFunkbomb> So, if that same subset didn't give a damn here, then why would they give a damn through the email?
<Hobbsee> TheFunkbomb: likely because email is asynchronous, and it's not very late night / early morning for most of them.
<Hobbsee> when they must reply
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: I don't believe that you spoke to anyone here that is on the IRCC in this channel for any length of time.  
<Pici> Hobbsee: A reply was already sent actually.
<TheFunkbomb> You know what?  I don't really care anymore.  I apologized.
<Hobbsee> Pici: I meant right now, but yes
<TheFunkbomb> You guys have a spectacular day.
<Pici> Well then.
<jussi01> A spectacular day? nah...
<elky> elky was putting soup into the slow cooker
<Pici> @mark TheFunkbomb
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @mark TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> sigh... either the listed md5 sums are wrong, or I just cant get a propper download... *grumble*
<jpds> jussi01: Or the image is wrong on the server?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: which image?
<elky> gah, someone needs to bust open another spam racket so i can get slow spam days again
<jussi01> Hobbsee: the unr one
<Hobbsee> jussi01: known bug
 * genii makes more coffee
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it's a truncated file names problem, pretty much
<jussi01> Hobbsee: any idea of the actual md5 sum?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: not offhand.  There's a bug about it somewhere
 * Hobbsee sees it mentioend on irc every few days
<jussi01> this is what ive got
<jussi01> jussi@piru:~$ md5sum ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<jussi01> ab19c88f7cf8d1d2b3de1aa26fd1c29b  ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<jussi01> used the torrent for download, so hoping its correct
<jussi01> oh ffs
<jussi01> it must be wrong md5...
<jussi01> I get a boot error
<genii> "unsatisfying results" seems to be going around
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> genii: feel like handling that? Ive a splitting headache...
<genii> jussi01: I'm not up on flash in 9.04 yet :(
<bazhang> night all
<LjL> bye
<jussi01> yay, finally it worked!!
<genii> Work, /away probably 20-25 minutes
<Myrtti> anything intresting going on?
<jussi01> doesn anyone know if there is a UNR channel?
<Myrtti> msg alis search unr ?
 * Myrtti pokes popey 
 * popey pokes Myrtti back
<Myrtti> I can haz powersavings plz?
<popey> email addy?
<Myrtti> me myself and I, that is myrtti meow ubuntu.com
<popey> s/meow/@ ?
<popey> your l33t code fools me
<jpds> jussi01: #ubuntu-mobile ?
<Myrtti> popey, yes plz
<popey> done
<mneptok> do you meow know how meow fast you were meow driving meow?
<Myrtti> mrhgmhm. I haz a headache
<genii> meow?
<genii> I'll be /away again about 20-30 minutes
<Pici> ugh
<Seeker`> Pici: why do you keep on muting people then just leaving them like that?
<Seeker`> (I say "keep on", I've seen at least two like that)
<Pici> Seeker`: Because I keep on forgetting about them :/
<Seeker`> -21:28:36- ~s~ 233 - #ubuntu: ban %*!*@iestorreroja.xtec.net by Seeker`, 76501 secs ago
<Seeker`> Pici: That is one of yours too; I removed it by mistake
<Pici> Seeker`: Thats fine
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> bollocks
 * Myrtti tries again
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171846/
<Myrtti> there we go
<Seeker`> oooh, shiny
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch 88.226.104.251
<ubottu> No matches found for 88.226.104.251!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch *!*@88.226.104.251
<ubottu> Error: Can only search for a complete hostmask
<Seeker`> that is a complete hostmask!
<ikonia> Myrtti: a million chocolates for your scripting of that
<ikonia> nice job
<Seeker`> one of my bans isn't in the bantracker :/
<Myrtti> ikonia: my aim is to make a script that will put all that into an html that would make the banmasks clickable searches to bantracker
<ikonia> I think sebsebseb is recruiting in #ubuntu again 
<ikonia> ok - he has been recruiting again, I've seen him do it a few days ago and made it clear he needed to stop, now he's doing it again, what is the correct course of action to avoid an "emma" situation
<ikonia> Pici: jussi01 elky ?
<jussi01> ikonia: at very least ask him in for a chat.
<ikonia> already done so yesterday 
<jussi01> and again...
<ikonia> chat again ?
<ikonia> asked him to join then
<jussi01> ikonia: you got access to skype for a min?
<ikonia> nothing works on 9.04 on my laptop, I've got access to nothing, I'm burning an 8.10 cd as we speak
<ikonia> I've got no mic, no web cam, 
<sebsebseb> ok
<ikonia> hi sebsebseb thanks for joining
<jussi01> Hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hi
<jussi01> sebsebseb: I ve seen you helping a lot in #ubuntu and we thank you for that
<jussi01> sebsebseb: However, Im a little concerned. you seem to have started your own channel and are inviting people into it?
<sebsebseb> not randomly
<jussi01> sebsebseb: this is not something that is allowed in #ubuntu, to invite people to another channel. please dont do it. 
<sebsebseb> so if someone  starts to pm for help,  and can't really help them in pm,   but  there's another person in another channel that can,   get that person to join #ubuntu ?   and if they don't,  tell the person im pm to try #ubuntu again?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: people seem to PM you a lot and you don't seem to be able to help them a lot in PM and there is always someone in your channel that can help
<ikonia> considering there are only 2 regulars in your channel I find that unusual 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yeah indeed, to small for there always to be someone
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so if there isnt someone - why do you point them to your channel for support
<jussi01> correct. Or redirect them to a loco channel that suits their locality, or to a specific channel for their issue, for example a quassel issue to #quassel
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ,because there was that time
<jussi01> sebsebseb: the problem is, we need to redirect people only to official channels - so perhaps join your loco and help there also. If you cant help someone, leave it and try to help who you can.
<sebsebseb> jussi01: why is it so important to only redirect to offical channels?   ,because they are monitored properly?
<jussi01> sebsebseb: correct. 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: were you really only stopping by?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok  thanks
<jussi01> sebsebseb: so is that all clear now? 
<sebsebseb> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> sebsebseb: ok, thanks for understanding and thanks again for helping out. have a nice day :)
<jussi01> sebsebseb: Ive nothing more for you at this time, so if you would, Id ask you to part. 
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> bye
<jussi01> bye
<jussi01> Well that went well. lets hope it has the desired effect. 
<ikonia> almost word for word the conversation I had with him yesterday
<genii> Heh
<LjL> have to say it's relatively common for people to say "join #blihblah so i'll help you there" when #ubuntu is busy
<ikonia> LjL: not for seb it's not
<LjL> although it's usually random channels likely created by people who aren't quite familiar with privmsg
<ikonia> seb was activly messaging people for help to join his channel
<popey> i think he _means_ well
<popey> just using a slightly misguided approach
<jussi01> popey: exactly my thoughts
 * genii throws sebsebseb and eagles0513875 into a cage match with each other!
<genii> Sorry, couldn't resist there....
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> d3adslave is d3adlin
<genii> No egyhptian loco channel, I see
<genii> *egyptian
<LjL> genii: yes there is
<LjL> although for support, -arabic will do fine i'm sure
<genii> OK
<jussi01> was the funkbomb allowed into #ubuntu ?
<Nafallo> was he ever banned from #ubuntu?
 * Nafallo thought it was only -ot
<jussi01> @bansearch  TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ool-4579de0d.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 10 2009 14:06:17 (ID: 13340)
<ubottu> Match: thefunkbomb!n=thefunkb@ool-4579de0d.dyn.optonline.net by Pici in #ubuntu-ops on May 13 2009 13:27:23 (ID: 13453)
<ubottu> Match: thefunkbomb!n=thefunkb@ool-4579de0d.dyn.optonline.net by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on May 12 2009 13:20:35 (ID: 13403)
<jussi01> Nafallo: you are correct it seems
<jussi01> Just checking
<elky> ban evading?
<jussi01> elky: nah, no ban it seems
<elky> ah. misread. my router got disconnected again by something
<elky> gotta go to work now, watch the loonies in -ot please
<jussi01> Hiya maco
<maco> oops
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ooh, tuhina has woken up :D
<Nafallo> sounds Finnish :-)
<mneptok> it's a small Brazilian tuna
<jussi01> Nafallo: tuhina is my hedgehog...
<jussi01> mneptok: OUT!
<mneptok> jussi01: SNUFFLER!
 * mneptok snuffles
 * jussi01 should go to bed... its 1am...
<Nafallo> jussi01: that was... unexpected.
 * Nafallo would totally have painted it blue and called it Sonic
<jussi01> Nafallo: meh... old joke
<Nafallo> that's because it is an old game :-)
 * jussi01 ->> bed'
<BettyFord_failed> hello
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<BettyFord_failed> im drunk
<Pici> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<Pici> BettyFord_failed: Then may I suggest that you part this channel, as you've been fowarded here from #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-14
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Bah. Some breakers or something blew. /away
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Vertix is ban evading.  Ikonia are you around
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see a ban in the bt
<Jack_Sparrow> Look closer'
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: My face is against the screen now, still don't see it.
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix!n=vertix3@116-130-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net
<Jack_Sparrow> 10 from the top in my list
<Jack_Sparrow> in the bt
<Pici> odd, it dwasn't coming up before.
<NavadeHo> hi,
<NavadeHo> I'm still banned on #kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia spent forever and his story about his system changed and on and on.  Then he got mouthy with me in channel and out  fihnally had to put a stop
<Pici> I need to step out for a bite to eat
<Jack_Sparrow> npo
<Jack_Sparrow> I need for vertix to have a day off...
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to -ops
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix You seem to have an issue with me commenting on your attitude this morning.  Which led to you getting banned and then ban evading which is why you are here.  I noted in the bt that you are welcome to return in 24 hours.  Is there any further business
<Jack_Sparrow> Here is a reference..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/172505/
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix You seem like a talented guy.  There is no need for the attitude or any of the issues at hand. 
<vertix> you are banning me for no reason i can even remotely imagine
<vertix> not only you just commented on my "attitude", which was expressed in a SINGLE statement to that pest lady, who was being not very helful with her advice, but you immediately banned me
<Jack_Sparrow> I commented on your attitude after talking with ikonia
<vertix> when i told her her suggestions do not work
<Jack_Sparrow> THen you had words for me in the channel
<vertix> that other guy did give me correct suggestion, which was exactly what i was thinking about anyway
<vertix> i did not have any words for YOU as i recall
<vertix> i am not interested in you in any way, shape or form
<Jack_Sparrow> You immediatly attacked me in pm and threatened illegal activites..
<vertix> but you are interfering in free flow of information
<vertix> it is YOUR attitude that needs examination, not mine
<vertix> do you want me to show you the logs?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have them
<vertix> i did not "attack" you. i am not even interested if you are dead or alive, no matter what kind of big gun you think you are to dominate the entire channel and tell ppl when to speak and when to shutup
<vertix> you live in a democratic country, don't you?
<vertix> what is the essence of democracy?
<vertix> do you know?
<vertix> just because you don't like me or i don't like you, does not mean a thing
<vertix> i've been struggling with  trying to boot ubuntu kernel for 2 weeks, non stop, with very lil sleep
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > vertix 
<ubottu> vertix, please see my private message
<vertix> and that lady was after me with the most stoopid suggestions there are
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > vertix 
<vertix> i don't want to speak via private channels
<Myrtti> irc is not a democracy, never has been, never will be
<Jack_Sparrow> THose are the rules of this channel
<vertix> i want to speak in public
<vertix> and YOU are the one, who interprets the rules?
<Myrtti> vertix: we can trigger the bots say the exact same things on this channel
<vertix> can i see the "offending" statement of mine?
<Jack_Sparrow> I pastebinned some of your comments in pm the logs are available as you said you have them 
<vertix> you mean suggesting me to spend another half of a day, doing the most stoopid thing in the world, which i have already done, deserves what kind of comment on my end?
<vertix> so, can i see that statement HERE?
<Jack_Sparrow> It is.. in the logs  and in here..
<vertix> what is this power trip you are runnig, abusing the public trust bestowed upon thee?
<vertix> I want to see the statement of mine that made you ban me
<vertix> right here on this channel
<vertix> cause i have no clue what triggered your bizzare attack
<vertix> what do you want from me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Go find it yourself
<vertix> one more time: do you have a SLIGHTEST clue who I am?
<vertix> i've got the logs, but i have no clue what specific statement made you ban me
<vertix> it is YOU, who banned me
<vertix> based on WHAT SPECIFIC STATEMENT?
<vertix> one more time: YOU are abusing the PUBLIC information exchange, and of GLOBAL nature
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep twice after you ban evaded and threatened to continue ban evading and that I could not stop you'
<vertix> you do not own that channel
<Myrtti> vertix: actually...
<vertix> I did not "evade" ANYTHING
<vertix> look guy, please realize that #ubuntu is not your private sandbox
<vertix> to run  your power trips
<vertix> it is GLOBAL information exchange channel
<vertix> and no ego large or small can stand on the way
<Myrtti> are you done with your rant soon?
<vertix> no matter who you like and who you hate
 * LjL senses some bad karma here
<vertix> it is not a rant
<vertix> it is simply the way it IS, you see :)
<vertix> :)
<nickspoon> Looks like a rant to me.
<vertix> yep, whenever you deal with power trips, there is ALWAYS "bad karma" around
<LjL> nickspoon!
<Seeker`> looks like a rant to me too
<vertix> well, i am done pretty much with this "rant" and i know you guys better than you can imagine, and i know this trip in and out :)
<Seeker`> of someone labouring under the impression that access to IRC channels is some basic human right
<LjL> is that saying you're a repeat offender? :o
<vertix> Seeker, and dominating the channel is what?
<nickspoon> vertix: If you're done, then do us a favour and leave.
<vertix> who are you to control the oxygen supply?
<LjL> the ops.
<vertix> k, cya, i know it is hopeless case
<nickspoon> You're perfectly welcome to believe that.
<vertix> this channel looks like #twighlight-zone :)
<vertix> ever heard about that one?
<Seeker`> i don't think anyone here claims to control any sort of oxygen supply
<Myrtti> if you'd really want to participate in the discussion on your bans, we're ready to listen and discuss, but since you are on your own personal power trip and have malformed ideas on the basics of #ubuntu channel mechanics and rules, there seems to be very little to talk about
 * LjL cuts off Seeker`'s oxygen
 * Seeker` chokes to death. Oh wait. This is IRC.
<nickspoon> I'm afraid I haven't, vertix, and telling me will most likely be a waste of your time.
<vertix> that is wher the most powerful ops in the world hang out, secret, invite only chan, sitting on major hubs all over the world and doing things, your hair would raise if you know
<Myrtti> vertix: wow.
<Jack_Sparrow> vertix Realistically, all you have been asked to do is read the guidelines our code of conduct and watch your attitude
<LjL> oh lord, i'm already a-fear
<vertix> Myrtti, you know the story already
<nickspoon> Ah, conspiracy theories. The solace of the objectionable.
<vertix> who wrote those "guidelines"?
<Myrtti> vertix: yeah, it's the illuminati. Did you have anything else in your mind?
<vertix> God?
<vertix> all perfect?
<vertix> all knowing?
<LjL> vertix: stop the rant already.
<nickspoon> vertix: As far as you're concerned, yes.
<vertix> omni-potent?
<vertix> omni-powerful?
<LjL> you don't HAVE to be in the Ubuntu channels.
<vertix> :)
<LjL> if you DO come to them, please DO respect the guidelines.
<Myrtti> your smileys hurt my brain
<LjL> that's all there is about it.
<vertix> Myrtti, i can tell you about the illuminati trip so your hairs would raise :)
<Myrtti> wow.
<nickspoon> vertix: You appear to be under the mistaken assumption that in order to enforce rules on a channel those rules must be... deific?
<LjL> please stay on topic.
<Seeker`> vertix: Do you have any stories better suited for bald people? They all seem to be aimed at raisng hair at the moment
<vertix> as far as public channels go, there needs to be no "enforcement"
<vertix> because who ARE you to begin with?
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm on a really bad mood today, and if there isn't anything else to be discussed apart from accusing (one of) us from being on a powertrip or similar, I'm afraid your time is about to run out
<vertix> just another mortal
<nickspoon> Seeker`: Ooh, I have one about fluorine that will tear the skin off your forehead.
<LjL> that is your opinion, but it is not shared by the channel operators here.
<vertix> with his own limited mind
<Seeker`> vertix: are you claiming ot be anything different?
<nickspoon> vertix: Are you an anarchist, by any chance? That would explain a lot.#
<vertix> different than what?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: don't you know who he IS?
<Seeker`> vertix: another mortal, with  a limited mind
<vertix> Nope, I am Anand Veerent
<vertix> one of 23 ppl on this planet
<vertix> appointed by Osho
<vertix> poisoned by Reganoid
 * Seeker` checks for the moon
<nickspoon> I wasn't aware that there were only 23 people on the planet.
<Myrtti> I have to say, he entertained me quite a bit
<Myrtti> I was feeling a bit down
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow
 * Myrtti sips her wine and strokes the pillow
<nickspoon> There are some upsides to being an op.
<LjL> nickspoon: like what, getting to know the actual number of people on the planet?
<Seeker`> do you realise that menas that over half of the poeple in this room dont exist
<nickspoon> LjL: And realising that at least 33 people in here aren't real.
<Seeker`> actually, the voices in my head account for 25% of the global population
<nickspoon> Add that to the voices in vertix's head and you have about 2 people left.
<Myrtti> shush children
<LjL> no u
<Myrtti> the voices are hearing you!
 * Myrtti points at the fourth wall
<Seeker`> hmm, I appear to be getting a lot of spam coming through chlorine.canonical.com
 * LjL breaks the fourth wall
<nickspoon> The Illuminati are watching!
<Jack_Sparrow> Vertix is in Ubuntu so I put a mute on him.
<Pici> Wow
<Pici> That was quite a backlog to read
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> He was asked to stay out for 24 hours..
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: why did you mute him then?
<Seeker`> if he was asked to stay out for 24 hours and 24 hours isn't up, then he shouldn't be there
<Jack_Sparrow> He will see a ban but a mute he might not notice
<Jack_Sparrow> HE did ban evade and threatened to continue.  
<Seeker`> don't people get k-lined if they keep on ban evading? or am i making that up?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am quite tired atm, and I agree...  
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a pill and a nap..  Hope to see you later
<Seeker`> wb?
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (black_messiah)
 * genii returns to find an !ops
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Alex_Norton)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Alex_Norton)
<Seeker`> wasn't there a discussion about banning *porn* before?
<Seeker`> or was it *pr0n*?
<LjL> pr0n
<LjL> it's banned in -ot
<Seeker`> fair enuf
<nickspoon> I think that wildcard ban should be removed.#
<Seeker`> nickspoon: the *porn* one?
<nickspoon> *pr0n*
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> *poo* would be much more appropriate really
<Seeker`> for -ot, * would be more appropriate
<LjL> not *` ?
<Seeker`> no
<nickspoon> Should probably just ban LjL.
<Seeker`> yeah
<LjL> k-line please
 * Myrtti votes in favor
<jussi01> what?
 * LjL hides
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> DShepherd: how can we help you today?
<DShepherd> jussi01, well . for starts i just got 'excused' from ubuntu
<DShepherd> something about some Dccexploit
<genii> Weird. Floodbot2 apparrently went +oo there.
<jussi01> DShepherd: please read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<DShepherd> jussi01, i did that ..thats why i am here
<LjL> genii: did what?
<jussi01> DShepherd: so you fixed the problem and said "test me" in channel?
<genii> LjL: Actually it was floodbot3 in this case:  *** Mode #ubuntu +oo FloodBot3 FloodBot1 by ChanServ
<genii> nvm I see two names now there
<DShepherd> not yet... trying to do that as we speak
<LjL> he certainly did read the topic didn't he :)
<Flannel> DShepherd: Alright.  You're obviously confused.  What are you confused about?
<DShepherd> Flannel, heheeh. I am not. just came to tell jussi01 i am good now
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> DShepherd: great. see you!
<DShepherd> * and .... they usher me out*
<DShepherd> so that means I shouldnt be here ... right? not even to sit in .... 
<Flannel> DShepherd: I don't see you being unbanned....
<jussi01> DShepherd: we have a no idle policy here
<Flannel> DShepherd: Are you sure you're good?
<DShepherd> Flannel, no .. I am not. I dont seem to be able to speak. I just the room though
<DShepherd> i am just in*
<Flannel> DShepherd: right, so, what about the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic don't you understand?
<DShepherd> i'll figure it out..
<DShepherd> i will ask for help when i need it ... thanks
<DShepherd> later ..
<DShepherd> thanks for the help though
<DShepherd> :-)
<jussi01> right...
<Flannel> Well, he did figure it out.
<Flannel> But, I'm... curious as to why you'd come here to tell us you (didn't really) read the topic
<genii> Not enough coffee.
<LjL> genii: you can't put everything down to that!
<genii> LjL: Well, not for lack of trying.
<genii> OK, I'm out, work is over. Laters!
<norrisg1> Hea i need a operator that can answer a question for me.
<LjL> feel free to ask.
<norrisg1> ok
<norrisg1> Can i get in trouble for giving false information on fixing a problem without knowing that it was false information
<LjL> making mistakes is human.
<norrisg1> so what if they take the advice and it messes up their computer
<LjL> whether or not you likely knew it was false information is something that the operators will use their best judgment about.
<LjL> is this hypothetical?
<norrisg1> ok
<norrisg1> and i have one more question
<norrisg1> Operators are hand picked right.
<Myrtti> yes
<elky> you wont get in trouble for asking without knowing. you probably will if you continue to give bad advice after being informed it's bad.
 * LjL takes a deep breath
<norrisg1> ok thanks
 * LjL suggests adding a @mark to the collection
<elky> he's a pest?
<Myrtti> never seen him before
<LjL> but i have.
<LjL> check tracker, if i say "add to the collection", it means there's a collection.
<elky> !canibeanop The Ops team does not take applications. When we want more Ops, we choose people who we are familiar with, and are seen to be polite and knowledgeable. We only choose people who will be effective operators and who we are confident will not abuse the privilege.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> !canibeanop  is The Ops team does not take applications. When we want more Ops, we choose people who we are familiar with, and are seen to be polite and knowledgeable. We only choose people who will be effective operators and who we are confident will not abuse the privilege.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> meh. now. work
<LjL> elky: why not just make them read the guidelines?
<elky> why not just have that there for when they say they've read the guidelines but havent.
<nickspoon> If that's true, elky, why is LjL an op? ;)
<LjL> because having someone read the guidelines when they're asking something guidelines-related is inherently more productive than giving them the single bit of information
<elky> nickspoon, he isnt.
<LjL> nickspoon: i'm not.
<nickspoon> Since when?
<LjL> couple of weeks
<LjL> a month. something.
<nickspoon> I had no idea!
<LjL> you rerely do
<nickspoon> I was wondering why I wasn't getting kicked quite so often.
<LjL> nickspoon: consider yourself kicked
<nickspoon> It's just not the same.
 * LjL hugs the spoon
<elky> tehe
<nickspoon> <3
<Seeker`> has LjL actually been removed from access lists? or does he just choose not to use it?
<LjL> Seeker`: you can remove yourself from them
<elky> Seeker`, i believe he removed himself
<elky> oh that's mean
<elky> cs o
<elky> he cant unban himself from here :P
<Seeker`> hehe
<nickspoon> ...indeed.
<elky> anyway, werk tiem
<nickspoon> Have fun elky :P
<Seeker`> I can't unban myself from nay places
<LjL> oh he can't?! i DIDN'T KNOW. REALLY!
<Seeker`> *many
<Seeker`> I think I'm going to have to have a computerless weekend
<LjL> *gasp*
<Seeker`> beginning to get tingling / burning in my hand
<LjL> :\
<Myrtti> Seeker`: bummer :-/
<Seeker`> typing seems to be ok
<LjL> it's moved in the back and neck now for me
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I'll prolly have similar next week
<Seeker`> but mouse useage is probably going to become difficutl
<Seeker`> mind you, irssi should be ok :D
<Myrtti> kekekeke
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: more irc and using the computers since I've got nothing else do to
<Seeker`> :/
<LjL> Seeker`: anyway rest the hand before you regret not having done it :P
<Seeker`> typing one handed :)
<LjL> that's arguably a worse punishment
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> anyway meh, why must be our bones and nerves and stuff be so delicate :|
<Seeker`> dont know
<Seeker`> it sucks
<LjL> "norrisg1" is again doing the "anyone need help" thing that i discussed with him in april (check bantracker).
<Seeker`> especially seeing as i rely on using a computer to earn money
<LjL> and, one has to wonder why someone offering help in PM would ask us whether "involuntary" destructive advice would somehow get punished.
<Seeker`> dont find anything in bt for norrisg1
<LjL> Seeker`: try just norrisg, or his ident, garret
<LjL> why does sebsebseb get so much on my nerves.
<LjL> is there a reason NavadeHo is in here?
<Seeker`> he wants to be unbanned from #kubuntu
<Seeker`> joined 5 hours ago or so 
<Seeker`> seems to have been ignored basically
<LjL> was my ban
<Seeker`> i'm not in a position to remove it afaik
<LjL> no you aren't, anyway it can be removed as far as i'm concerned if the attitude here is decent.
<LjL> not that any of my bans cannot be removed as far as i'm concerned, just saying it was a relatively minor offense and i think i already removed the corresponding #ubuntu ban
<Seeker`> he has certainly been patient
<Seeker`> eugh
<ubottu> In ubottu, witcher said: is ther a differance is applications to each?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-15
<TheFunkbomb> so, now what?
<LjL> what now?
<TheFunkbomb> wondering if I'll ever get my ban lifted
<LjL> well i don't know, but i can suggest that "so, now what?" isn't the clearest possible way to ask a question about that.
<TheFunkbomb> that was a test, to see if anyone was around.  You passed!  hooray
<LjL> also, i've done some sophisticated statistical analysis in the past and found a correlation showing that the likelihood of being unbanned at any given point in time is inversely proportional to the amount of times lifting of the ban had been requested
<TheFunkbomb> so, no one important around?
<LjL> no, the spoon is gone to bed
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: The Appeals process does not mean that the ban will be lifted.  It provides a means to have your case reviewed by others.  That being said, the email reply to your request to the IRCC said that your ban would be only lifted if one condition was met.  And you haven't met that condition yet. So the ban will not be lifted.
<TheFunkbomb> I've apologized
<TheFunkbomb> what else is there?
<Pici> Since the email?
<TheFunkbomb> what difference does that make?
<TheFunkbomb> it's the same apology
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, you still here?
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: yes, typing up a reply.  Needed to think about it.
<TheFunkbomb> sorry
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: I'm not sure what to say.  On one hand, I feel that this whole thing has gotten out of hand, but on the other, I don't like seeing that while you apolgizied, there was little behind it.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't know what else to say.
<TheFunkbomb> I apologize for breaking the CoC and I apologize that there was a huge misunderstanding with the ball busting thing.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see why it has to be any more difficult than that.
<LjL> ah, this time you understand you did break the CoC?
<Pici> LjL: That was already said on the IRCC mailing list
<TheFunkbomb> LjL, please don't take this personally but you're not an op.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see how your comments will help things
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: i don't see how *that* comment will help things
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: I need to discuss this with the rest of the IRCC before lifting or not lifting a ban. 
<TheFunkbomb> so, I guess I can expect another 24 hours
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Yes.
<TheFunkbomb> super
<TheFunkbomb> seeya
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<topyli> i just realized that auto_bleh is not a nice script. no unban
<Gary> yeah /mode -b banmask FTW
<Gary> I find it better to unban manually
<Gary> and safer to ban manually too with me, ever since I banned *!*@*
<Myrtti> topyli: one of the reasons I don't use it at all
<topyli> Gary: yeah need an alias
<Gary> to unban?
<topyli> Gary: equally bad if you UNban *!*@* :)
<topyli> yes
<Gary> topyli: but the original ban could be set so many different ways, so /mode -b 'pasteofbanhere' works
<topyli> oh yes that's right
<Gary> you could I suppose make a alias " /ub $0 " which ops up, unbans $0, deops
<Gary> but then you cannot do a /mode -bbbbbbbbbb lots of unbans here
<topyli> i guess it's enough to be aware of this, to save me valuable head-scratching time
<Myrtti> taking bans off usually needs not to be in such hurry anyway
<Gary> exactly, some mutes need a rush job, but unbanning can be a slow process
<topyli> auto_bleh has a nice timed mute function
<Gary> sucks
<topyli> it does?
<Gary> imho
<Gary> it functions fine, but
<topyli> a timed ban + remove might be better
<elky> Gary, around?
<Gary> elky: ya
<elky> Gary, i'm trying to set #ubuntu-woman to auto-forward to #ubuntu-women... but i dont think it's working...
<elky> halps plz
<Gary> erm /msg chanserv set guard on
<elky> oh, the guard being in it doesnt break it?
<Gary> then /mode +if#ubuntu-women
<Gary> I think
<Gary> looks okay - Mode lock  : +nsf #ubuntu-women
<elky> ah, i did nsf...
<ubottu> In ubottu, simoncpu said: simoncpu is the hottest guy in the universe!
<ikonia> think we really need a good update on the !compiz factoid pages
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !no, se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> !no, se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<TheFunkbomb> Hey Pici, you around?
<TheFunkbomb> guess not.  PM me when you're around with a status update if ya would
<Jack_Smirnoff> Interesting, I have a ghost
 * genii un-crusts his eyelids and makes his way to the coffeepot
<genii> Work... /away 10-15 minutes
<LjL> it's wonderful, i've got nothing at all on the x-rays, i don't even have the scoliosis and stuff i used to have, according to the diagnosis.
<LjL> then i guess i'm imagining the pain too
<ikonia> hey, take any good news you can get
<LjL> ikonia: good news would be telling me they know why my arm hurts, and how to make it stop.
 * genii sips
<ikonia> LjL: but at least they know something you've not got a problem with
<LjL> ikonia: yes... and no, honestly the stuff (slight scoliosis and more) that was in the previous x-rays, i can still see it quite clearly. i might not have a degree in medicine but it doesn't take one to see a spine is bent in an x-rays...
<ikonia> worrying that the doctors can't see that
<Pici> Was it just a wet read, or did the radiologists actually do their reports?
<LjL> ikonia: considering the diagnosis is signed by the *same* doctor that said i had slight scoliosis & stuff in 2003.
<ikonia> more worrying
<LjL> Pici: i'm not sure what you mean by a wet read, but i did on on wednesday and i got the diagnosis signed by not-just-a-radiologist today
<LjL> s/on on/it on/
<LjL> anyway i'm going to show them to *my* gp too of course.
<Pici> LjL: A wet read (forgive the terminology, this hospital-speak has rubbed off on me), is when they look at the films right after the xray is done.  Its not a formal diagnosis.
<ikonia> Pici: I forgot you where in the business, do you get a white lab coat ?
<LjL> Pici: i tried to peek at them myself when the fellow was holding them but couldn't see much. so no, it was a dry read ;)
<LjL> pity i can't scan them easily with my scanner's transparency unit :P
<Pici> ikonia: I don't, only the clincal people do. :(
<jussi01> genii: ping
<LjL> more worrying is the fact that my gp mentioned if the x-rays showed nothing, next step might be an electromyography. and that didn't *sound* like something i'm looking forward to =|
<jussi01> nalioth: ping
<genii> jussi01: Pong
<jussi01> Just FYI everyone, jussi01.com will be down for about 24 hours, perhaps a little more. 
<jussi01> genii: ^^
<genii> jussi01: OK, starting from when?
<jussi01> tonight
<tsimpson> at least this is *planned* downtime :p
<genii> :)
<jussi01> nalioth: see above.
<topyli> jussi01: can you give me an estimate what time we're expecting you?
<topyli> we need to setup the balloons and party hats, and have the playlist ready and all that you know
<jussi01> topyli: afternoon/evening. plan is that I arrive in the morning, meet my friends from the states, go to one of the islands (suomenlinna/kor
<jussi01> keasaari
<jussi01> stupid enter too close to backspace..
<topyli> oh sounds nice, depending on the weather
<jussi01> then maybe head to you..
<topyli> okay if you're lucky you could make it to sauna
<jussi01> yeah - Ill let you know for sure soom
<jussi01> cripes... typos today...
<topyli> well just let us know soon enough to make sure we're home and not shopping or already in the sauna or something
<topyli> makes it easier to get in :)
<jussi01> no probs. Ill keep in touch. :)
<genii> jussi01: So it's about 6pm there I believe... How long do we have before shutdown?
<Myrtti> "next to nothing"
<jussi01> genii: when the work starts... soon :D
<jussi01> probably about 30mins-1hour
<genii> Hm.
<genii> Ah, OK. That at least gives me some idea anyhow
<jussi01> genii: Ill look how ubottu. com is fixed, I may pop quassel up there for a while
<jussi01> need to see tsimpson's opinion on it
<jussi01> genii: going to ubottu.com now
<Pici> jussi01: pm?
<jussi01> Pici: of course
<tsimpson> guessing the downtime has started
<tsimpson> or maybe not
 * screamsayonara takes a deep breath
<jussi01> genii-around:  noticed ubottu.com is up?
<jussi01> screamsayonara: Hi
<screamsayonara> hello -again-.. i have come to talk again about my being banned from ubuntu pfftopic
<screamsayonara> offtopic, of course
<jussi01> yes?
<genii-around> jussi01: I just got back to my desk and logged in now, actually
<jussi01> screamsayonara: what exactly did you want to talk about?
<jussi01> Pici: you around?
<screamsayonara> oh well i thought maybe i could be unbanned?
<screamsayonara> i mean i swore, and then i swore about being told not to swear
<screamsayonara> and 
<screamsayonara> that was obviously not cool?
<screamsayonara> but i dont think its a life long ban sort of offence, particularly..
<jussi01> Yeah, very not cool
<screamsayonara> because i am usually a nice lass
<ikonia> jussi01: check the BT note
<Myrtti> congrats on realising it yourself, though
<ikonia> screamsayonara: could you explain why you managed to get 4 warnings and 2 removals from a channel in the space of 2 hours ?
<ikonia> screamsayonara: all for language 
<screamsayonara> i was drunk? and im a linguistics student?
<screamsayonara> and i was talkin about apple! haha
<ikonia> screamsayonara: linguistics does not = swearing
<screamsayonara> but seriously..
<ikonia> oh, that wasn't a serious response
<ikonia> ok - what's the serious response
<screamsayonara> well in some fields of psycholinguistics.... ti does....
<screamsayonara> but anyway
<screamsayonara> i wont do it again?
<screamsayonara> i mean what else can i say?
<screamsayonara> it wasnt a finer moment of mine
<ikonia> screamsayonara: you did it 4 times at least after being told to stop
<screamsayonara> well i cant remember, it was weeks and weeks ago
<jussi01> screamsayonara: Have you read the Coc lately?
<screamsayonara> but im pretty sure that i was finding it both frustrating and amusing at the same time, 
<screamsayonara> im from austnet ok, 
<screamsayonara> im not used to g rated channels
<screamsayonara> but i love ubuntu and i wanna talk about related things with people who also like ubuntu
<screamsayonara> so i will be careful of my mouth 
<ikonia> jussi01: tsimpson ?
<jussi01> screamsayonara: I am willing to unban you, however, If this happens again, it will be a long ban. you need to show control. 
<tsimpson> ikonia: ?
<screamsayonara> fo shiz
<tsimpson> ...
<screamsayonara> "for sure"
<jussi01> screamsayonara: However, I want you to please first go away and have a read of the following document.
<jussi01> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jussi01> screamsayonara: when you have returned after having a proper read of it, I will unban you.
<screamsayonara> it sounds like the beginning of something major
<ikonia> jussi01: can you also remove Bacta when you're done please, he's idled here AGAIN scince 11:30 am 
<screamsayonara> do i have to actually part the channel
<ikonia> thanks
<tsimpson> if you are a linguistics student, you can find other ways to express yourself, than swearing and using other immature and frankly annoying language
<jussi01> screamsayonara: yeah, Ill see you in about an hour.
<screamsayonara> so they say tsimpson.. others however disagree and find the almost physiologically reactions to "profane" words an unending source of wonder
<screamsayonara> -ly*
<tsimpson> not when the audience my be children
<jussi01> screamsayonara: thats not helping your cause. I suggest you go have a read and come back in an hour
<tsimpson> or others easily offended
<screamsayonara> yeah that is more relevant to the way i feel about things
<screamsayonara> no i totally agree with you
<screamsayonara> i just didnt realise it was like that
 * screamsayonara reads the thing
<ikonia> thank you
<screamsayonara> yes youre a lovely bunch
<screamsayonara> and you dont need crass behaviour in your chat rooms
<screamsayonara> because youre working together in a positive environment to make the world a better place.. i totally agree with that
<ikonia> screamsayonara: pop back in an hour like jussi01 suggested
<ikonia> screamsayonara: he doesn't appear to be around at this exact moment
<ikonia> pepperjack: how can we help ?
<jussi01> screamsayonara: Im around, but busy. see you in 40 mins
<ikonia> ahh he's there
<screamsayonara> well it's 2am right now...
<screamsayonara> so i mean. thanks?
<screamsayonara> and bye
<ikonia> pepperjack: what's up ?
<pepperjack> siddhartha: you can sorry just lurking
<pepperjack> er er just lurking
<pepperjack> ill leave
<ikonia> pepperjack: thanks
<jussi01> NavadeHo: is there something we can help you with?
<genii> Heh. "u have not helped me fully i shall pray bad for u i shall pray that your ubuntu gets problems"
<Pici> I was just thinking how odd that was.
<jussi01> where was that?
<jussi01> *g*
<Pici> #ubuntu
<Pici> I didn't wan't to call attention to it
<jussi01> anyone want to see a cute photo of my brother? I just found it when looking through my old photo archives :D
<jussi01> http://imagebin.ca/view/VpnovG8.html
<Pici> awww
<Myrtti> awwww
<LjL> awww
<LjL> (it hasn't actually loaded for me yet)
<Myrtti> Dunc found a picture of me as 9yo...
<jussi01> It was taken about 8 years ago
<Myrtti> I fear the day he uploads it
<jussi01> When I was still at flight school
<Myrtti> I considering drawing a bath for myself and taking my laptop to bathroom to watch the big lebowski
<jussi01> anyway, Im off. see you all later. 
<Myrtti> tata
<Pici> !idle | NvdH|Away 
<ubottu> NvdH|Away: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> NvdH|Away: jussi01 has asked you 2 times if you need help
<Myrtti> baff
<ikonia> @bansearch NvdH|Away
<ubottu> Match: *!*@82-168-72-39.ip.telfort.nl by LjL in #kubuntu on Mar 16 2009 00:34:42 (ID: 11028)
<Pici> Yes, LjL said he was okay with it being lifted.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys FYI I am changing providers tomorrw 
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanted to note that incase there is an ident issue
<Pici> How do we know its really you right now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrrgh..
<Pici> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Ty, it has been a rough day already
<jussi01> he is +v....
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you ever tired to cancel your home phone sevice and NOT lose internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> tried
<Jack_Sparrow> They do not make it easy
<Jack_Sparrow> Just got email.  it wont be done for a week.  
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * genii waits for his penguin mugs
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, you around yet?
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Yes, but I don't have an answer as of yet, sorry.
<TheFunkbomb> I'll check back later!  Thanks for your help
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure it's the same fellow all the time, but if it is, francesco seems to be having a hard time remembering how to join #ubuntu-it
 * genii squints at Jack_Sparrow to see if it's really him
<NavadeHo> I'm still banned on #kubuntu
<Myrtti> NavadeHo: do you know why?
<NavadeHo> ye
<NavadeHo> I ping\
<NavadeHo> 'd the bot
<NavadeHo> it's a while ago
<Myrtti> I trust you know now not to do that again?
<NavadeHo> why would I? I'm a true person, known with Ubuntu, the internet and a staffmember on a serious forum.
<Myrtti> good
<Myrtti> unfortunately I don't have access to remove your ban from #kubuntu, but soon someone will remove your ban.
<Pici> NavadeHo: Your ban has been lifted.
<NavadeHo> k
<NavadeHo> thnx, I'll leave this chan
<Flannel> ubottu: tell NavadeHo about away
<Pici> LjL: francesco in #ubuntu again... speaking italian 
<LjL> Pici: told him to stop doing that in -it
<Flannel> You told him to stop speaking italian in -it?
 * Flannel hides.
<LjL> ... no
<Gary> thats how I read it too
<LjL> in -it, i told him to stop doing it.
<Gary> doing *it* (lol)
<Flannel> Hooray misplaced modifiers!
<LjL> aaaargh
<Flannel> oh wait, I'm still hiding.
<Gary> and I'm trolling
<Flannel> yeah, I knew what you meant the first time.
<LjL> in #ubuntu-it, i told francesco to to speaking italian inside of #ubuntu.
<LjL> to stop.
<LjL> or maybe i've told him to keep speaking it, i'm not sure.
<LjL> i might certainly have misplaced some modifiers!
<Gary> hehe, we made LjL mad(der)
<Flannel> He's as mad as hell, and he's not going to take it anymore!
 * genii readies the trank gun
<Seeker`> genii: you mean tranq?
<genii> Hehe, yes.
<jussi01> yay for 3g connections :D
<genii> Work is done. See you later.
<Seeker`> lo jussi01 
<jussi01> hi Seeker`
<Seeker`> how be?
<jussi01> alive...
<Flannel> Gah
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> xiong
<topyli> Jack_Smirnoff: nice. say no more :)
<jussi01> topyli: drunk yet? :D
<topyli> jussi01: yes, thanks for caring :)
<topyli> well, not properly but okayish
<jussi01> topyli: Im on the train
<Flannel> ubottu: tell criminy about away
<LjL> i'm not drunk :(
<jussi01> :D
<topyli> jussi01: the oulu-helsinki night train is legend
<topyli> nowhere can you make so many friends so fast
<jussi01> topyli: feeling good then?
<jussi01> LjL: fix it!!
<topyli> yeah, hanging around with the lady at home
<LjL> jussi01: i was waiting for the phone to ring and someone to call me out, but apparently it isn't happening...
<jussi01> topyli: especially with the nice new cabins...
<jussi01> topyli: drink one for me :)
<topyli> oh yes, you can even sleep if you're a good sleeper
<topyli> jussi01: i will!
 * jussi01 is somewhat lagged...
<topyli> trains do make for nice lag. you can sometimes go the all way without timing out though
<topyli> (oulu-helsinki that is)
<jussi01> not going to happpen... had one timeout already...
<topyli> :(
<jussi01> gonna sleep in a little while, not yet though
<jussi01> loving the built in 3g on this netbook though :D
<topyli> beats dongles and phones i bet
<jussi01> beats them by a large margin
<topyli> in convenience anyway
<jussi01> I dont see any downsides, as work provides the sim card...
<topyli> even better :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-16
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<TheFunkbomb> hey Pici, what's the good word?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Howdy forces, how can we help you today?
<forces> :O
<forces> bot?
<LjL> almost
<LjL> how about you?
<forces> i want to know how can I be a OP 
<Flannel> forces: Where?
<forces> #ubuntu-es
<forces> because any admin is active
<LjL> forces: you need to ask the #Ubuntu-es ops.
<forces> and there are many trolls
<forces> example right now
<forces> ic para #ubuntu-ops es Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<forces> * Topic para #ubuntu-ops definido por Pici en Thu Jan 22 10:04:31 2009
<forces> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators - This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only - #ubuntu-irc has a broader scope
<forces> <Flannel> Howdy forces, how can we help you today?
<forces> <forces> :O
<forces> <forces> bot?
<forces> <LjL> almost
<forces> <LjL> how about you?
<forces> <forces> i want to know how can I be a OP 
<forces> sorry!!
<forces> >.<
<forces> <mstreet> buwar: rm -rf /*
<forces> <hWsg21> no te olvides del sudo
<forces> that
<LjL> it's quite a shame, but this channel doesn't managed #ubuntu-es
<LjL> try asking in #ubuntu-irc
<forces> ok thanks
<forces> sorry for flood
<Seeker`> !idle | forces 
<ubottu> forces: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tsimpson> incoming
<Flannel> yay
<Flannel> Hi AustLaw_, how can we help you today?
<AustLaw_> seems silly to kick people for saying "crap" on irc
<AustLaw_> counter productive
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Seems silly to need to swear at all.  Especially after you were warned.
<Flannel> I imagine there's a number of more useful nouns that could've been used instead.
<AustLaw_> well crap is generally accepted as not swearing, but more so I had to point out how obscene it was to attack my language when I was obviously not meaning to be disrespectful or offensive to anyone
<AustLaw_> and frankly, I thought the use of shit was a pretty good description
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Do you regularly defecate into your computer, and then attempt to get it to do something?
<AustLaw_> my language was metaphoric
<Flannel> Since, unless you do, I doubt "shit don't work" is descriptive of any problem.
<AustLaw_> na, that was pretty much it exactly
<AustLaw_> it a metaphoric (and might I add beuatifully put) way
<Flannel> Right.  Well, in that case, I'll provide you with some documentation on asking better questions.
<Flannel> AustLaw_: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#bespecific might be a good starting point
<Flannel> Or, actually, we have a factoid locally as well
<Flannel> !dontwork | AustLaw_ 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork
<Flannel> !doesnt work | AustLaw_ 
<ubottu> AustLaw_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Flannel> AustLaw_: In summary, while your verbage itself could've used a bit more elaboration, the subject of your sentence itself would have been a prime candidate for revision, in order to make your sentence much clearer.
<AustLaw_> ?
<AustLaw_> this topic has absolutely nothing to do with my choice of question structure
<AustLaw_> I was kicked because my question was not descriptive?
<Flannel> AustLaw_: You were kicked because you did not heed a warning about language, instead you restated your question while using words that may or may not be considered profane by many people, but regardless of that, weren't of any improvement to your statement.
<AustLaw_> yeah, I have an issue with considering words like "shit" and "crap" offensive
<AustLaw_> *being considered offensive
<Flannel> AustLaw_: When you go off and create your own channel, you're welcome to define them however you'd like.
<AustLaw_> This is your channel?
<tsimpson> AustLaw_: it doesn't matter that you don't find those words offensive, the fact is that some people do
<AustLaw_> I find kicking me offensive
<AustLaw_> and frankly, it is a whole lot more justified
<AustLaw_> and counter-productive to the goal of the channel
<tsimpson> you swore, were warned not to, and swore again. that warrens a removal
<AustLaw_> I didn't swear, I didnt swear again
<AustLaw_> I did not offend anyone
<AustLaw_> or anyone in their right mind
<AustLaw_> and you kicked me
<AustLaw_> that warrens a removal
<tsimpson> as I have said to you, if you disagree with the channel rules, you don't have to use #kubuntu
<AustLaw_> no where in the channels rules does it say I cannot say shit or crap
<AustLaw_> no where in the channel rules does it even suggest it
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Sure it does, would you like me to provide them to you?
<AustLaw_> yes, please
<tsimpson> "All the #ubuntu channels are visited by people whose ages vary, and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much. Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the #ubuntu channels friendly places for everyone."
<AustLaw_> yes, please
<tsimpson> and also the !language factoid
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Heck, in the code of conduct:  Be Considerate, Be Respectful.
<AustLaw_> who was I disrespecting?
<AustLaw_> someone was like "oh no that guy compared software to feces when its not even feses!"
<AustLaw_> give me a break
<tsimpson> also "These guidelines do not cover every single aspect of the Ubuntu channels' etiquette. Specific practices are encouraged and discouraged, according to these guidelines' intent as well as to practical channel needs. Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<tsimpson> so the bots !language factoid constitutes a rule in this case
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Look, we've explained the rules to you.  They aren't going to change.  If you don't like the rules, you don't have to use the channels.  If you're offended that we enforce therules, you don't have to use the channels.
<AustLaw_> yeah, that should be changed
<AustLaw_> na, I like the channel, I just think its obscene to kick people when they say "crap"
<AustLaw_> I think its pretty horrible administration
<AustLaw_> so, I guess ill just say that
<tsimpson> as I have said to you 3 times now, if you disagree with the channel rules, you don't have to use #kubuntu
<Flannel> AustLaw_: Alright, we've noted your exception to this incident.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<AustLaw_> yeah, how do I fix this shit network manager? lol
<AustLaw_> :)
<Flannel> AustLaw_: This is not a support channel.  Please take it elsewhere.
<AustLaw_> indeed
<Flannel> AustLaw_: If there's nothing else we can help you with in this channel today, please don't idle here.
<Flannel> useruseruser just joined -ot after being removed from #u, I imagine he's going to need watching.  We'll see.
<elky> who is he aka?
<ikonia> Flannel: I removed useruseruser's ban the other day after a while to see how he got on - if he starts anything again just remove him, no warning 
<Flannel> ikonia: yeah, I saw it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ozzmosis said: ubottu: How is babby formed
<Myrtti> this is seriously humiliating
<Myrtti> third consecutive day I've got Sir Mix-A-Lot's Baby Got Back stuck in my head
<Myrtti> GET IT OFF
 * topyli inserts motörhead's we are the road crew into Myrtti's head
<Myrtti> wohoo gwibber crashed
 * Nafallo cuts Myrtti's head off
<Nafallo> oh. I read that wrong didn't I...
 * Nafallo uses superglue to stick Myrtti's head back on
<ikonia> Nafallo: what was that about in #ubuntu-kernel
<Nafallo> colours by the looks of things :-)
<Slart> can someone have a look at stanlin... he finds the various ubuntu flavours hilarious and doesn't seem to be able to resist joking about it
<Slart> in #ubuntu
<Slart> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tzanger said: ubottu: ahh "holding" is what I want
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said: !usbcreator is Utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu CDs.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> err, exactly where was the exploit?
<LjL> i see a /me from ddafsddds which, to my client, did not contain an exploit...
<elky> ?
<LjL> [17:20:28] * ddafsddds yawns  ?
<LjL> i suppose it did contain it, somehow, since it's definitely the fellow that the bots banned
<LjL> but my client isn't showing it.
<Seeker`> I saw an exploit in my client
<LjL> uh
<LjL> why is everyone and their dog joining -read-topic and asking for a test now
<TheFunkbomb> Hey Pici, you around?
<Jack_Sparrow> orwel on freenode set a ban on vertix, and he is again ban evading
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: as I recall, you just muted him, not banned him
<Jack_Sparrow> orwel banned him for his threats agains irc
<Seeker`> @bansearch vertix
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for vertix!n=adminski@39-198-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> It was on the address he was using at the time
<Seeker`> every ban on him on the BT has been removed
<Seeker`> the only thing I can see on the BT at the moment is a mute
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to go to a wedding, just keep an eye on him.. thanks
<Seeker`> so is vertix meant to be banned or not?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: all of the bans in the BT belong to you, and you've removed all of them
<Jack_Sparrow> His original ban was for 24 hours and he evaded it, it was set he evaded it..
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: if he is meant to be banned from #u, please actually ban him
<Seeker`> seeing as it was your ban he evaded
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: removing him may also be a good idea if he isn't meant to be there
<Jack_Sparrow> Ban in place, Keep an eye o him.
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` set a ban on his nick for me.. I gotta get going. ty
<vertix> why is Jack_Sparrow banning me and then pming me with "ban evading" stuff?
<vertix> what ban?
<vertix> what i am "evading"?
<vertix> is it some kind of a joke?
<Seeker`> according to Jack_Sparrow, you were banned from #ubuntu by him for 24 hours
<Seeker`> you rejoinined #ubuntu before that 24 hours were up
<vertix> well, first of all, his original ban was simply off the wall, and i asked him yesterday to please post the statement of mine than made him ban me, but he wouldn't
<vertix> secondly, it was over 24 hrs ago
<vertix> what is going on?
<vertix> as far as i can see, it is just a power trip
<vertix> because there could not be possibly be a reason to ban me on the first place
<vertix> simple as that
<vertix> i'd like to know the exact reason for that ban
<vertix> and this trip now
<Seeker`> You would have to speak to him about that
<Seeker`> and he is away for a while as I understand it
<vertix> he just banned me a few minutes ago
<Seeker`> he has since gone AFK
<vertix> well, but why am i banned?
<vertix> what is this trip about?
<vertix> what kind of game is this?
<Seeker`> I wasn't there when you were banned, so I can't comment on that
<Seeker`> I believe you are banned now because he banned you for 24 hours, and you joined the channel before that 24 hours were up
<vertix> from what i know, one lady was giving me a totally wrong suggestion that would make me waste half of the day to check it out, and it would not work 100% and i told her: this won't work, it has nothing to do with my problem
<vertix> the next thing i see is jack_Sparrow saying something about my "attitude"
<ikonia> hello
<Seeker`> vertix: Its not my ban, so I can't do anything about it
<vertix> i told him: first you get into my shoes and spend a week trying to boot a perfectly installed kernel and then listen to these kinds of suggestions, and then we talk about your "attitude"
<vertix> so he just banned me right then and there
<ikonia> vertix: I can clarify for you
<ikonia> vertix: jack banned you and said it was for 24 hours, you came back before then, so the ban was extended
<vertix> but how these kind of bans could POSSIBLY happen?
<ikonia> vertix: he wasn't happy with your attitude in the channel, so removed you with a ban 
<vertix> ikonia, it was YOU and your off the wall suggestion and now are you telling me what?
<vertix> you guys are obscessed with domination trip or what?
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not discussing that, I was just clarifying for you as you didn't seem clear on what had happened
<vertix> i am a pro with so much experience in this, that i wouldn't bother to even telling you. worked for industry leaders as a consultant in silicon valley and what are you telling me?
<ikonia> vertix: I'm not telling you anything
<vertix> what "attitude" are you talking about?
<ikonia> vertix: speak to Jack_Sparrow when he is back
<vertix> one more time: what kind of game is this?
<ikonia> not a game
<ikonia> just clarifying for you
<vertix> are you going to teach me "family values"?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest you keep out of #ubuntu until you have spoke to Jack_Sparrow
<vertix> did you ask HIM about HIS "attitude", or you, getting into my face not even knowing what you are talking about? and what do you expect i tell you. you were after me with all sorts of guilt trips, that have nothing to do with the issue
<vertix> what for?
<ikonia> vertix: Speak to Jack_Sparrow, and I'm sure it can be resolved
<vertix> he behaves like a bully
<vertix> there is nothing to resolve
<vertix> what IS the "problem" here?
<ikonia> ok, then, you're welcome to leave the channel
<vertix> what if I talk aboiut YOUR attitude? is that ok?
<ikonia> sure
<vertix> :)
<Myrtti> your smileys are weird
<vertix> you guy are taking too much of a toll on that channel with your domination trips, i tellya
<Myrtti> vertix: and?
<ikonia> vertix: ok - well come back and speak to Jack_Sparrow when you want to discuss your ban
<ikonia> vertix: pointless discussing anything else 
<vertix> i am not going to speak to jack_sparrow, there is nothing to speak about
<vertix> he is just running a power trip
<vertix> and you are supporting it
<vertix> there wasn't a SINGLE reason to ban me
<ikonia> vertix: ok - then please leave the channel, come back when you want to discuss your ban
<ikonia> I'm supporting nothing, I was just clarifying 
<Seeker`> vertix: if i see you discussing it with him and it looks like he is on a power trip, I will step in
<vertix> i can just give you a reference to a log
<ikonia> the channel is logged, so sure
<ikonia> please don't flood it with lines of paste
<vertix> i am not interested in your power trips and your "lessons" about "manners", cause none of you is authority to me
<vertix> are you psychologists to talk about "attitude"?
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<vertix> what does it have to do with technical channels?
<ikonia> vertix: ok - thanks for your reference, bye
<vertix> is it some kind of morality school?
<ikonia> vertix: come back and speak to Jack_Sparrow - this is going no-where
<ikonia> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> he's on my pm now
<Gary> nice
<Myrtti> which rule exactly did he break, or should i check from bt?
<ikonia> Myrtti: he just had a gobby attitude
<ikonia> Myrtti: he kept changing his story so helping him was impossible
<ikonia> and he kept saying "I made redhat, do you know who I am"
<ikonia> yet he can't deal with grub ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: jack had enough so removed him as he was taking up time in the channel changing his story 
<Gary> I made a red hat too, when I was 5
<LjL> Gary: but it didn't have three corners!
<Flannel> LjL: that just means Gary isn't nickspoon
<LjL> of course, i was just underlining that fact.
<Myrtti> ffs
<Myrtti> ban is coming off, you deal with him
<Myrtti> incoming?
<ikonia> nothing yet
<vertix> one more time: I wish to speak in public and in public only
<ikonia> vertix: you have been speaking in a public channel
<vertix> i do not wish to speak to people in private
<ikonia> vertix: everything you've said in here has been logged, so don't worry, no-one has missed anything
<vertix> by my conversation to Myrtii has been private
<ikonia> I understand that
<vertix> why should I speak to someone in private when the issue is public
<ikonia> ok
<vertix> and it has to do with YOUR "attitude", not mine
<LjL> funny, usually i had trouble bringing people here because they wanted to speak in private instead
<vertix> and I see it as attitude of utmost arrogance
<vertix> LjL, that's fine, but I have very lil time for private talks, sorry
<ikonia> vertix: ok, well I suggest you come back when Jack_Sparrow is back and he can resolve this with you
<vertix> plus I have no interest in general, unles we discuss some issue re some specific project
<vertix> well, I would like to see an appology from Jack_Sparrow and from all those, who insulted me on #ubuntu-ops and laughed at me
<vertix> and tried to provoke me
<ikonia> no-one has insulted or laughed at you
<Myrtti> in my personal opinion the original ban was a bit hasty, but not totally unwarranted. I don't know all the details of the case so I don't have a strong opinion about this either way, to unban or to keep the ban, but... (sigh for typing on n800)
<ikonia> and if you come back when Jack_Sparrow is available, I'm sure it can be resolved
<vertix> "your smileys hurt my brain" is what?
<vertix> and kicking and banning is what?
<vertix> and saying: that's enough, your time is up, is what?
<ikonia> vertix: you where removed from the channel to stop the discussing progressing as randomly as it was
<vertix> nothing is random on my end
<ikonia> vertix: please listen, come back when Jack_Sparrow is free and I'am sure it can be resolved very easy 
<vertix> i know exactly what i am talking about
<Myrtti> ...but there seems to be other issues that need to be discussed as well
<vertix> every single step, sentence and idea
<vertix> one step at a time
<vertix> first you finish this issue
<vertix> and then you go on
<vertix> there is nothing happening here anyway
<Myrtti> having said that, I need to go help my mum before she hurts herself
<vertix> if you don't mine, i'll be joining this chan to see what kind of things you do herein the name of public interest
<ikonia> vertix: yes, I'm afraid this channel has a non-idle policy
<ikonia> !idle | vertix 
<ubottu> vertix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ikonia> vertix: so if you could leave the channel and come back when Jack_Sparrow is free, I'm very confident it can be resolved 
<vertix> sorry, i don't understand this. I did not say I am going to SPEAK here
<ikonia> vertix: yes, but it is a non-idle policy
<ikonia> vertix: which means sitting in the channel is not allowed
<vertix> I said I am going to SEE what kind of things you do in the name of public service bestowed upon thee
<vertix> :)
<LjL> you can use the logs for that.
<vertix> hope my smileys don't hurt YOUR brain?
<vertix> k, that would be sufficient for now
<vertix> think about this "power" trip of yours and realize that you are no better than anybody else,
<ikonia> vertix: ok, so drop back again later and see if Jack is back, 
<vertix> and as far as credits go, I would not use this "power" if I were you
<vertix> cya
<vertix> I have NOTHING to discuss with jack
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> ok
<vertix> I just want a public apology, thats all
<vertix> cya
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> vertix: could you please leave the channel 
<vertix> sorry, my ban on #ubuntu is not lifted, Myrtii said it was lifted
<ikonia> did she ?
<vertix> yes
<Seeker`> vertix: where did she say that?
<Flannel> She did not, as far as I can ee.
<ikonia> she didn't mention that in the channel, so I guess it will have to wait until she's back
<vertix> btw, she said she is reviewing the logs of yesterday and I asked to find anything even remotely deserving a ban
<vertix> and she took enough time to review it
<vertix> k, thats enough
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest come back later when Jack is around and this can be resolved properly
<vertix> one more time: there is nothing to resolve, at least on my end, and I don't wish to speak to people like jack about ANYTHING
<vertix> there is nothing to talk about.
<LjL> then you are free and very much encouraged to leave this channel.
<vertix> just lift that utterly inappropriate ban and that is all there is to id
<Seeker`> Jack set the ban, so you will need to speak to him toget it removed
<LjL> !appeals > vertix    (vertix, see the private message from ubottu)
<vertix> or find me a statement that deserves the ban and then show me exactly the rule that allows banning for it
<ikonia> vertix: this is going no-where
<Flannel> vertix: You'll have to discuss that with Jack, which is what we've said a number of times now.
<ikonia> vertix: it cannot be resolved without jack - so pleaes come back when jack is present
<vertix> why should I talk to individual, obsessed with power and abusing his authority?
<vertix> what are you telling me?
<vertix> what is there to disscuss?
<ikonia> vertix: well "WE" can sort it out when jack is back
<vertix> fine, cya
<ikonia> vertix: if you don't want to communicate directly, we can work through that, but we need input from jack
<ikonia> vertix: great, thank you
<ikonia> vertix: could you please leave the channel and return back later
<ikonia> vertix: this stance of ignoring requests will not help you - please leave this channel and come back later when Jack_Sparrow is available and we can resolve the issue
<ikonia> ok - this is now an obious troll/provokation 
<ikonia> vertix: if you genuinly want to resolve the issue please leave the channel now, and come back at a time when Jack_sparrow is active
<ikonia> !dle | vertix 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dle
<ikonia> !idle | vertix
<ubottu> vertix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> ok - enough now, can someone please remove vertix 
<ikonia> Myrtti: elky Pricey jussi01 Pici nalioth  ^^
<LjL> or perhaps tritium, who contrary to those, seems only idle for 91 seconds :)
<ikonia> LjL: nice spot
<ikonia> tritium: 
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> danke 
<tritium> ikonia: yes?
<ikonia> tritium: not to worry jussi01 was on the job
<tritium> OK, sorry.  I had momentarily stepped away.
 * Flannel had flashbacks of dmseg
<ikonia> Flannel: not seen him for a long time
 * tritium is a new father, as of two weeks ago today, and has been rather preoccupied as of late...
<Myrtti> awwwww
<ikonia> tritium: stunning jo
<ikonia> job
<tritium> Thank you. :)
<Myrtti> tritium: congrats on fork()
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> witty
<tritium> Myrtti: thanks!  :D
<Myrtti> ikonia: among female geeks common, I was among them before ubuntu was a glimmer on sabdfl's eye :-)
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<TheFunkbomb> Pici is still away I see.  :/
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: he is
<Seeker`> TheFunkbomb: you don't have to join here to see if pici is around
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I'm sure you will be mailed with a response
<Seeker`> /whois Pici Pici 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: his last message suggested he was working on a reply for you, so I'm sure you'll get an email
<TheFunkbomb> This is the way I prefer to do it, just in case he forgot to mark himself as back
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: wait for the response from the counci l
<ikonia> council even 
<ikonia> (pici was working on a reply)
<TheFunkbomb> After your accusation of ban evasion, I would rather not speak to you anymore.  Thank you
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: don't speak - just listen 
<TheFunkbomb> I would also prefer if you did not speak to me either
<ikonia> no-one accused you, I ASKED you why you where trying to use thefunkbomb_ to access #ubuntu-fftopic
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I'm sorry that is your choice, 
<TheFunkbomb> Thank you
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: but the fact remains you should wait for a council member
<ikonia> @mark thefunkbomb AGAIN refuses to work with people
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> keep an eye on -ot
 * Seeker` gone
<gpryatel> test me
<vertix> ...
<vertix> I just reviewed ubuntu leadership rules of conduct
<vertix> and i can tell you, you have violated every single one of them
<vertix> your abuse of authority is pervasive
<vertix> and your arrogance knows no limite
<vertix> you take this to be some kind of a game for you
<vertix> to humiliate, insult and ridicule people
<vertix> and once you had your dose of perverted pleasure of insulting,
<Flannel> vertix: Who are you talking to?  Also, nothing will be done until both parties can be here to discuss it, so you're not accomplishing anything here.
<vertix> you finish it off with pleasure of killing
<vertix> by kick/banning those, who were abused by your own members
<vertix> you can discuss it between yourselves
<vertix> I have been insulted, ridiculled and kickbanned not only from #ubuntu
<vertix> but from this channel also
<vertix> so I have nothing to discuss with those who abuse me
<Flannel> vertix: Then you have no business in this channel, please leave.
<vertix> It is YOUR responsibililty to review the facts of the matter
<vertix> and you know about logs better than I do
<vertix> and it is YOUR responsibility to bring that arrogant and violent individual to his senses
<vertix> or better yet, immediately deop him
<vertix> now, you want me to come here and discuss what?
<vertix> You do have the logs
<vertix> YOU can make an intelligent "board" decistion
<vertix> After all, what is this very channel #ubuntu-ops for?
<vertix> For  the abused to come here
<Flannel> vertix: Alright, this is how this works, since you seem to not understand:  When both you, and the person you have a complaint against are both available, we discuss it with both parties involved.
<vertix> and get humjliated, insulted, rediculled and laughed at one more time?
<vertix> Just like you did to me?
<vertix> Which is reflected in logs?
<LjL> vertix: i think you've made your point of view clear at this point.
<LjL> you're free to follow the appeal procedure.
<Flannel> vertix: If you refuse to follow the proper methods of complaints, nothing can be done.
<vertix> I will do whatever I feel appropriated
<Flannel> vertix: If you do "whatever you feel appropriate", just be mindful that we will do whatever is appropriate in response to those actions, including removing you from this channel.
<vertix> According to leaders rule of conduct, this is not what is supposed to happen
<vertix> that is your prerogative
<vertix> I just want to tell you and all those who might read this
<vertix> to know that this abuse of power and authority
<vertix> is not beneficial to ubuntu
<vertix> and I have enough authority to make such claims
<nalioth> vertix: you've been given good advice here
<Flannel> vertix: Please stop wasting our time.  We've told you, nothing will happen until Jack_Sparrow comes back.  So until that happens, you coming back and ranting cannot change anything.
<vertix> YOU have the logs
<nalioth> now i will suggest you learn to use the 'enter' key properly
<vertix> What is the need for Jack to talk to ME?
<Flannel> vertix: We do.  Logs aren't the only things involved.  No one said he had to talk to you.
<Flannel> vertix: That would be the easiest way to resolve things, but if you refuse to talk to him, there are other ways.
<vertix> I refuse to talk to such an arrogant, vilent and intolerant individual
<LjL> you said that before. do you have something new to tell us?
<vertix> Then why do you need him?
<vertix> To explain what?
<Flannel> nalioth: You mind?
<vertix> The facts are on their face value
<nalioth> vertix: please return here when Jack_Sparrow is active
<vertix> I am not interested in Jack_Sparrow
<vertix> I am talking to the "board" appointees
<Flannel> vertix: We are.  You don't need to be.  This is how it works.
<Myrtti> TO KILL? excuse me?
<Myrtti> by opping I can see your monolpgue
<Myrtti> but not interested anymore
<Myrtti> he continues his monologue, accusing me of killing or smthn
<Myrtti> very confusing
<Flannel> Myrtti: odd indeed.
<ikonia> he's not confused, it's obvious his intention is to be an issue, which I believe is part of the reason jack_sparrow removed him
<LjL> kills time. i guess.
<Myrtti> doesn't understand he's muted
<Myrtti> i've tried my share, no tricks in my sleeves anymore.
<ikonia> Myrtti: nothing you can do will change it, each time he speaks he makes it more clear his intention is to be an issue, rather than resolve an issue
<Myrtti> i guess so
<vertix> Whose interests do you serve?
<vertix> and to whose benefits?
<vertix> And you say:
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest - as I did early you come back when jack_sparrow is available and we can resolve this
<vertix> Well, it is enough!
<LjL> i think we're here to amuse trolls and give them a space to rant, but i might be mistaken
<Flannel> LjL: yeah, that's our primary job description, didn't you know?
 * nalioth watches his PM window
<Flannel> nalioth: For activity? or because of the activity?
<ikonia> stap in 
<nalioth> 50% chance of vertix taking it to PM
<ikonia> %90 chance
<Flannel> 1 dollar!
<Flannel> oh wait.
<nalioth> i guess he must not like me as much as the 90% folks
<Myrtti> nalioth: have fun with him
<LjL> nah he said before he didn't want PM talk
<nalioth> no PMs yet
<ikonia> no problem then
<Flannel> No, he wants an audience.
<ikonia> Flannel: I think thats it
 * ikonia gives flannel $1
<Myrtti> LjL: he chatted with me extensively
<LjL> Myrtti: well, but he said he didn't want to.
<LjL> aaaanyway. who cares.
<ikonia> correct answer
<Myrtti> he chats to nalioth to get access to come here again
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Flannel> !-prayer
<ubottu> prayer aliases: myrtti - added by Myrtti on 2008-05-16 11:15:49 - last edited by Seeker` on 2009-03-03 19:44:54
<Flannel> !prayer =~ s/ette/ette,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> merh
<Flannel> yay
 * ikonia notes vertix's utter nonsense in #ubuntu-kernel
<ikonia> for someone who can't boot ubuntu - he's explaining a problem with ubuntu in #ubuntu-kernel
<Flannel> He's trolling other channels now?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I suspect nalioth's help will be needed as that channel is op-dead
<Flannel> Wow.  Not even IRCC.
<LjL> no
<LjL> that's common to a few other channels, who often don't even have freenode staff
<nalioth> please nip him in the bud if/when he returns and starts his "enter key as punctuation" rant
<ikonia> nalioth: don't go 
<LjL> nalioth, it's not like there's many people in here with privileges to do stuff
<LjL> coler - longest flood of the month
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-17
<LjL> (if not of all time)
<Seeker`> pasting a lot over a slow connection at a guess
<Myrtti> huah what a day. time to unwind and relax
<Seeker`> :)
<nalioth> i need help  :(
<nalioth> i've installed dansguardian, and now i can't get on the internet at all :(
<Flannel> because everythings going through the proxy?
<nalioth> i hate firefox
<nalioth> my network seems to be fine now, chunked dansguardian and assosiated rubbish
<nalioth> firefox ignores the hosts file
<nalioth> it is a common problem with hundreds of google hits, but no solution
<nalioth> it really sucks, too (firefox ignores the hosts file)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: !hi is universal
<ubottu> JontheEchidna called the ops in #kubuntu (cthullu)
<Seeker`> hi vertix 
<Seeker`> vertix: Jack still isn't around yet; please come back later
<LjL> [03:43:30] <Stepan1> smerz: okay, i used the paper clip, it was still spinning
<LjL> for a moment there i thought he was talking about a fan, and had been given very bad advice about it =)
<LjL> by the way vertix, i suspect your complaints are very very unlikely to be taken seriously if you persist in disregarding instructions from operators, such as the one not to idle in this channel
<LjL> a look at ZcHxWm please
<Seeker`> sorry, was distracted
<Seeker`> !idle | vertix 
<ubottu> vertix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seeker`> tritium: elky: Vertix is idling again; please remove
<Seeker`> thanks
<nalioth> at least he spared us the monologue this time
<Seeker`> yeah
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> <__mikem> AtomicSpark: if it was, you would have been found dead in an aly with a shot shell in your brain <--- wtf?
<elky> i'm missing some backlog locally...
<Seeker`> when was that?
<bazhang> mikem is really violent today
<elky> bazhang, that's what happens when he's allowed to walk the political line
<elky> that's why we usually dont let him
<bazhang> he was ranting on FSF for a long while
<elky> please tell me useruseruser got at least a kick for continuing the ggggggggggggggggggggggunit crap again
<bazhang> 'lunitic Richard Stallman' etc
<elky> ugh. nope.
<Seeker`> is "mindrape" a suitable nickanme?
<nalioth> is s/he acting a fool, Seeker` ?
<Seeker`> seems to be vaguely sensible
<nalioth> actions speak louder than words
<elky> so let me get this right... we disallow 'fuck' but 'rape' is fine? wth?
<Seeker`> as long as they aren't acting a fool, it would seem so
<elky> you have got to be kidding me.
<Seeker`> i was asking as they have been in #u for so long, I would have thought that someone would have notice dby not
<Seeker`> *now
<elky> that's like saying 'sex isnt ok, but a crime involving forcing sex onto someone is'
<bazhang> ban removed due to full banlist
<tritium> Seeker`: I've noticed that nick before, and never liked it one bit.
<bazhang> there were issues with asking him to change it earlier, last year iirc
<bazhang> he ended up being banned.
<elky> someone care to take it to him in PM please. iirc i was the one who brought it up last year
<Seeker`> I'll do it, if noone else has already
<elky> please
<elky> iirc he'll act like a total asshat
<Seeker`> -06:48:17- Seeker`: Would it be possible for you to change your nickname please? It isn't really suitable for #ubuntu
<Seeker`> -06:49:29- mindrape: no.  ban me if you want.  pretty pathetic though.
<elky> ban him then.
<bazhang> same as last year 
<elky> Seeker`, put the ban on *rape*!*@*
<Seeker`> because we don't want "grape" joining?
<bazhang> heh
<nalioth> or scraper?
<elky> nalioth, my surname is draper.
<nalioth> again, we cannot hope to police all "offensive" or "potentially offensive" nicks
<elky> nalioth, i understand fully the need to do it.
<bazhang> what about rorgasm
<tritium> Immature, if nothing else.
<bazhang> yep
<elky> bazhang, that's not a sexual assault.
<bazhang> an assault on the senses at the very least
<Seeker`> eugh
<Seeker`> its 5am
<Seeker`> goodnight
<bazhang> night
<elky> bazhang, he's been told like a zillion times to stop that.
<bazhang> elky, yes he has. several other nicks as well userus_ for one
<bazhang> kicked from #ubuntu several times as well
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I haz bunnies
<Myrtti> bunny video will be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeBgY_fSMAY with English commentary ;-)
 * Nafallo clives
<Flannel> bunnies and clive?
<ikonia> morning
<elky> damned grossgrape has given me fruitophobia. started panicking when i saw the nick 'newapple'
<Flannel> elky: Repeat after me:  fruits are friends, not food.
<elky> mind you, i'm not entirely convinced it's not him still
<ikonia> hello rww 
<rww> useruseruser just /joined -ot as gunit to evade your nick ban.
<ikonia> rww: thanks
<ikonia> hello vertix, I'm sorry but jack_sparrow is still not available
<ikonia> vertix: I suggest that if jack_sparrow is not available within the current 24 hours we progress it forward with other people
<ikonia> vertix: if you are going to join and just sit here silent again you will be removed from the channel again 
<ikonia> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> elky: ^ - again, 
<elky> i'll move him along in 2 minutes if he has not spoken
<ikonia> done this a few times now
<ikonia> he's been removed / muted in a few other channels over the night from what I can see
<ikonia> he's making the same troll situation in ##security and #ubuntu-kernel, but changing the factors to fit in with the channel 
<Gary> orly
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's been laughed out of ##security for just making stuff up, which is what he was doing in #ubuntu when jack kicked him
<ikonia> I'm starting to see more of what jack saw 
<elky> ikonia, i didnt ban useruseruser before... did someone else?
<elky> not that i've seen any valid contribution from them ever... just sayin'
<ikonia> yes, I did
<ikonia> I removed the ban on the condition he stopped that Ggggggggggggggg stuff
<ikonia> he did it last night, so I put the ban back
<ikonia> that simple
<elky> ah
<Gary> ooo, mark just join -ot
<Seeker`> he's been there for a couple of days i think
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> removed him
<elky> mark has been in -ot for a few weeks now
<Myrtti> ever since the big lgbt discussion on ml, iirc
<elky> yep.
<ikonia> Myrtti: you mean the farce
<elky> it was a communication hiccup. lets just leave it at that.
<Jinxed553> Hi, I was hoping to talk to an op about my ip being banned at home
<LjL> do you know why you were banned Jinxed553?
<Jinxed553> Hi, I was hoping to talk to an op about my ip being banned
<LjL> do you know why you were banned Jinxed553?
<Jinxed553> LjL: yes, I do, but and it was my fault, 
<Jinxed553> but it was a sarcastic statement that i never was able to finish
<Jinxed553> I had been in ubuntu for hours working on computer problems
<Jinxed553> and there was someone there that was obviously just trolling
<Jinxed553> asking questions such as will linux do this... blah blah
<Jinxed553> windows is better i heard
<Jinxed553> linux is slow
<Jinxed553> etc
<Jinxed553> anyway I was very frustrated with my own computer problems, and that this person was wasting resources
<LjL> answering trolling with trolling is usually not a good idea
<Jinxed553> and i said something to the effect of Does linux cause you to become impotent?
<Jinxed553> and before i could say asking questions to that effect does nothing
<Jinxed553> i got banned
<Jinxed553> it was my mistake
<LjL> i see
<Jinxed553> a combination of frustration and poor decision making
<LjL> the operator who banned you is not around at the moment, you will have to wait a little
<LjL> meanwhile, i'd advise you to check out the channel guidelines
<LjL> !etiquette > Jinxed553    (Jinxed553, see the private message from ubottu)
<Jinxed553> that's fine... i will wait.
<Jinxed553> Thanks for the help (again)
<Jinxed553> you helped me many times in the past
<Jinxed553> with dual screens
<Jinxed553> but that was year(s) ago
<LjL> Jinxed553: you're welcome. also, next time you see someone trolling, i suggest you give the operators here a ping, or if the trolling is very serious and doesn't stop after a warning, use the ! ops trigger
<Jinxed553> alright
<Jinxed553> LjL do you by chance know where i could find information about restricted video card drivers being enabled preventing me from logging onto my ubuntu partition (if you don't have time to help me I understand you have done quite alot already)
<LjL> Jinxed553, i'm not familiar with the way recent versions of Ubuntu handle display, since that's changed a lot and i still use 8.04, and this is not the right channel for support, either, but i suggest you check /msg ubottu binarydrivers and/or /msg ubottu fixres
<ubottu> chuck_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hell
<ikonia> hello even
<ikonia> Jinxed553: what's up ? how can we help
<ikonia> Jinxed553: ah, I see from the scroll back you want to have your ban removed that I placed
<ikonia> Jinxed553: hello ?
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Jinxed553: are ou ther e?
<ikonia> there
<Jinxed553> hi
<ikonia> hi, 
<Jinxed553> sorry ikonia i have to switch to a proxy server to acess certain pages in china
<Jinxed553> and i can't be on one and here
<ikonia> thats fine
<Jinxed553> so i had to turn it off
<ikonia> no problem
<Jinxed553> Well I talked to LjL and I am waiting to talk to the op who banned me from #ubuntu
<Jinxed553> Which might be you?
<ikonia> correct
<Jinxed553> Alright... 
<ikonia> I've read the scroll back from your conversation with ljl, so I won't waste your time going over old ground
<Jinxed553> alright, I'm sorry for my conduct, I know it is not appropriate for the IRC room
<ikonia> thats great, give me two second please. 
<Jinxed553> sure
<ikonia> ok, so I've removed the ban from #ubuntu, so you can join now, however please remember your promise to keep it under control in future, and if you have any problem, please ask anyone in here, or use the !ops call for emergencies
<Jinxed553> will do, thank you very much
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> Jinxed553: great, I can see your in now, so unless there is anything else you need from us, please leave the channel and enjoy #ubuntu
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
 * jussi01 wonders where ikonia is today...
 * mneptok chambers a "your mom" bullet
<Seeker`> hi Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Seeker`> hai
<vertix> ikonia, I told you I have nothing to discuss with Jack_Sparrow
<ikonia> no problem then please leave
<vertix> how many time do we have to beat this thing?
<ikonia> we don't, please leave
<vertix> secondly, why are you following me around?
<ikonia> I'm not, 
<vertix> yes you do
<Myrtti> I thought you wanted to join #ubuntu, vertix?
<ikonia> what ever you think,
<vertix> you are an all the channels I am in
<ikonia> no I'm not
<vertix> yes you are, like in case of #security
<vertix> in case of #linux-kernel
<ikonia> there are other channels you are in - that I'm not in 
<Myrtti> vertix: since when has it become forbidden for #ubuntu operators to be on other channels than #ubuntu?
<Flannel> Myrtti: We have to stay inside our caves, didn't you know that?
<vertix> it is not a matter of any op to be on any chan
<ikonia> vertix: if you have nothing to discusss - leave the channel and we'll never mention this again 
<ikonia> %100 leave it ther
<ikonia> there
<vertix> it is a matter of specifically following me, simple as that
<Myrtti> Flannel: oh noes. That means I have to leave #maemo and #terminator and and and
<jussi01> hehe, ikonia is in a lot of channels, and I suspect +i is affecting your judgement
<vertix> another thing: why is this channel not allowed to be visited?
<vertix> are you doctoring logs?
<vertix> how do I know the logs are full?
<ikonia> vertix: go away - I'll be straight, just go away, it's obvious your intention is not to resolve any issue, so lets just stop now
<vertix> what is this harassment?
<Myrtti> if you want to join #ubuntu, you need to talk to us (incl. Jack_Sparrow). If you don't want to join the channel, you're free to leave
<vertix> ikonia, this is not how you suppose to behave yourself, according to "code of conduct"
<vertix> this is simply ugly
<Flannel> vertix: We keep this channel free of spectators so that people who have business here can conduct it.
<vertix> there is hardly anything happening here usually
<ikonia> it doesn't matter - you're not allowed to idle, your ranting is pointless, so just leave
<vertix> why people can not see how their representatives behave between themselves
<ikonia> vertix: this is not up for discussion - 
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<ikonia> that, I'm sorry to say was my fault, %100, I pm'ed him to tell him jack was online to see if he geuinly wanted to resolve it
<Flannel> Myrtti: On the bright side... You've got a vastly smaller number of channels to pay attention to!
<Myrtti> not your fault at all, ikonia 
<ikonia> he came in and started his ranting again, based on his other channel actions also, I can only suggest this is a %100 troll attempt
<Flannel> Of course it is.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174484/
<ikonia> thoughts on icebuntu begin removed ashe's not been online for a while ?
<Myrtti> say again?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ikonia> I've still got icebuntu banned, any opinion on removing it as he's not used that nick for a while ?
<Myrtti> fine for me
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> watch for ChrisTX, i think he's probably a troll
<LjL> first claims to not know anything about linux and asks about fragmentation
<LjL> then makes a dissertation on the merits of ext4
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> locke on -ot
<Myrtti> I wonder what he's up to
<LjL> mneptok: self-heal fragmentation? pulease
<mneptok> LjL: better than letting the "Linux has no defrag tools, so it kills your disk faster" crowd prevail
<Myrtti> he is really trolling, isn't he
<ikonia> who's that ?
<Myrtti> ChrisTX
<LjL> he can troll as he likes for me in -ot :)
<Myrtti> I'm getting bored with him tbh
<ikonia> just enjoyed watching vertix who took great pride in telling me he was the master of redhat and ported it to other platforms as what a disk lable was
<ikonia> "do you know who I am, I ported redhat to many platforms"
<ikonia> "what's a disk label" ?
<Myrtti> daddy daddy can I kick him?
<ikonia> I think his skills may be exagerated ;)
<jussi01> Myrtti: bed for me now, you can enjoy when he comes back
<Myrtti> wohoo!
<jussi01> Myrtti: please get rid before he gets too out of hand though.
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm loading my emp currently
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> @bansearch Octorok 
<ubottu> No matches found for octorok!n=virus@bas1-ottawa10-1279302346.dsl.bell.ca in any channel
<Myrtti> is he stoned/drunk again (locke, that is)
<Myrtti> they're all on crack.
<Myrtti> that's the only explanation
<Amaranth> !myrtti
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> visste inte att den var omdopt. nice!
<Myrtti> I hate that alias
<Myrtti> I'm not worthy of a factoid
<Myrtti> anyway
<Nafallo> Myrtti: jag har en i -se :-P
<Nafallo> Myrtti: och det var inte jag som satte den ;-)
<Myrtti> !-prayer
<ubottu> prayer aliases: myrtti - added by Myrtti on 2008-05-16 11:15:49 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-05-16 21:10:43
<Myrtti> I should go to bed to toss and turn
<Myrtti> nini
<Nafallo> Myrtti: gnight
<ubottu> montel called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> montel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> Flannel: troll
<Amaranth> he just joined
<Flannel> Amaranth: I know
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-17
<CaptainTrek> why did Ubottu ping out?
<gord> she falls over sometimes
 * CaptainTrek pokes ubottu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<maco> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<NTFS> I shit on ubuntu
<NTFS> this is the ops asshole
<maco> but not all of us have ops in the channel :P
<CaptainTrek> !ops | NTFS is causing trouble
<ubottu> NTFS is causing trouble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> CaptainTrek called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (NTFS is causing trouble)
<NTFS> !ops | captaintrek is an ass
<ubottu> captaintrek is an ass: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (captaintrek is an ass)
<Flannel> Alright kiddies.  Time to settle down.
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: you don't need to use the !ops trigger in here :)
<CaptainTrek> okay...
<CaptainTrek> but nobody did anything, so...
<CaptainTrek> *shrugs*
<IdleOne> well then again maybe you did in this case
<IdleOne> heh
<tonyyarusso> well, he didn't, but only because maco already had :)
<CaptainTrek> *shrugs*
<IdleOne> btw, evening
<CaptainTrek> same to you, IdleOne
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: if there is nothing else you need to address, there is a rule about not idling in here.
<CaptainTrek> yeah i know
<CaptainTrek> someone use /remove on me, since /part isnt working on my system
<CaptainTrek> nor is right click
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> alt f4
<IdleOne> or was it ctrl+l
<CaptainTrek> cant since xchat will just minimize to the notifications bar xD
<CaptainTrek> just do /remove plz
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: can you oblige CaptainTrek :)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> Can someone please tell ubottu to take her vitamins :/
<IdleOne> she is dragging lately
<ubottu> In ubottu, masclic said: hola is hello in spanish
 * mneptok chortles
<mneptok> "NTFS shits on Ubuntu."
<mneptok> IME, NTFS shits on anything remotely considered "valuable data." even in Windows.
<Jordan_U> pakete is trolling in #ubuntu
<alket> Can you please ban the user "pakete" from #ubuntu channel beacuse it's a bot ?
<mneptok> !ops | banlist on #ubuntu is full
<ubottu> banlist on #ubuntu is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (banlist on #ubuntu is full)
<mneptok> @login
<Flannel> Mmm, lets see if bt wants to work
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * mneptok mutters something about molasses in January
<Flannel> mneptok: It's May!
<mneptok> right. so no excuse.
<Flannel> blah
<mneptok> Flannel: uiyaw76ve346w8a9!~uiyaw76ve@c220-239-248-231.artrmn3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<mneptok> Flannel: ^^ yours from the 11th ^^
<mneptok> looks like a randomized nick
<Flannel> Is that a ban? or a removal?
<Flannel> I just removed a forward, especially for a 60 minute pakete mute
<mneptok> 2010-05-11T07:18:39 *** Flannel sets mode: +b *!*@c220-239-248-231.artrmn3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<Flannel> mneptok: Random nick, but he had come back a few times as various nicks
<Flannel> the IP is good
<mneptok> k
<Flannel> I guess we could probably remove the asmodeus and friends ones from December
<Flannel> There's eight
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<Flannel> |crck|?
<tsimpson> no idea
<Flannel> Looks like that bug again
<Flannel> jpds?
<dholbach> good morning
<jpds> Flannel: Let everyone calm down for a second.
<tsimpson> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi tsimpson
<jpds> It's interesting how people echo requests in both #ubuntu and -server.
<tsimpson> let's see if I can -r
<Jordan_U> in #ubuntu: 01:52 < atokad> the statue of liberty is the ugliest french chick ive ever seen
<elky> Oh *JOY* the club people are stalking me again.
<tsimpson> quick notice, ubottu.com may go down for a while
<tsimpson> hopefully not for a little while yet
<arand> ubottu is gone/bust (just in case you didn't know)
<jussi> arand: yeah, we are working on a fix as we speak
<arand> Great, and there she is!
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<Pici> eww
<jussi> bleh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<tsimpson> feel free to remove +r (and deop me) when you want, I'm not paying much attention to #u
<IdleOne> <clone4ubuntu> probable troll, just looking to cause confusion
<ikonia> I'm watching
<IdleOne> imo
<IdleOne> I have been on irc for 50 years and that makes my questions more important then others. ANSWER ME!!! waaaa waaaaa waaaaa
 * IdleOne got up on the wrong side of the couch :/
<Pici> augh. People are annoying today.
<jpds> Pici: Just today?
<jpds> "i have openssh-server installed but there is no sshd in init.d. what's the problem?"
<jpds> That's like the third time that question's been asked today.
<Pici> We probably should make a plymouth factoid.
<Pici> And revise the older splash-related ones.
<tsimpson> ubottu.com is moving, you may see errors
<Pici> tsimpson: oh?
<h00k> well, someone stop it!
 * h00k corners ubottu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> we have a shiny new server
<jpds> ......
<tsimpson> ...
<jpds> tsimpson: She's on to you!
<Pici> ....
<h00k> !ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> I got a db sync from before that :)
<tsimpson> see if it works (especially the BT)
<tsimpson> it should be noticeably quicker
<jpds> tsimpson: rsync: failed to connect to ubottu.com: Connection refused (111)
<tsimpson> yeah, I'm setting up rsync now
<Pici> ubottu: forget nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<IdleOne> Error: No bansite set, please set supybot.plugins.Bantracker.bansite
<tsimpson> that's odd
<IdleOne> tsimpson: above error is gone now
<tsimpson> IdleOne: some config apparently didn't copy over, so I just did it by hand
<tsimpson> any other problems, just ping me
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Pici> maco: Not to my knowledge.
<Pici> Thats what the rootirc factoid was for.
<maco> okies
<ubot3> In ubot3, ktcao said: what is ubuntu?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<_pg_> hey guys, I got banned from #ubuntu, I assume by mistake. any help?
<_pg_> I haven't even said anything all day. I never have been warned or anything.
<Pici> _pg_: It looks like you have been forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic due to someone who attempted an irc exploit in our channel. Have you read the topic there?
<_pg_> Pici: no. sorry
<Pici> failed.
<IdleOne> ban list is full
<tsimpson> _pg_: you seem to have failed the test
<Pici> 70 stale exceptions removed.
<tsimpson> ^ stable ubottu :)
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<jpds> Hmm.
<mneptok> that's an awfully short access list
<tsimpson> it's a small channel
<maco> koanen_t is confusing me
<maco> they were trying to send a troll in #ubuntu over to #fedora to get revenge on some fedora folks and i told them off for it
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> @mark help
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> oops
<maco> ubottu: help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<txwikinger> A lot of those trolls/trollbots atm seem to come from the same ip
<maco> @mark #ubuntu koanen_t tries to redirect trolls in #ubuntu to #fedora to get revenge on one of their ops. was told in #ubuntu to stop a few times and has been warned in PM of more trouble if they do it again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<topyli> good work funkyHat
<ikonia> I've applied for access to -server
<funkyHat> Thanks ⢁)
<ikonia> may lose connection for a while, just changing routers
<funkyHat> Maybe it would be worth me applying too? I notice there are only 4 people on the ops factoid in there
<jordy240> hi i want to complain about being kicked from offtopic
<jordy240> the ops are abusing powers
<topyli> hi jordy240
<jordy240> i tried to start a conversation about how the 3 os' should consolidate efforts and make a super os and i get kicked, called imature and a troll
<topyli> you did much more than that
<topyli> or less, rather :)
<jordy240> please copy and paste a line that you felt deserved a kick
<jordy240> i thought offtopic was supposed to be laid back and not so uptight
<topyli> no. you were trolling
<jordy240> you guys know this is an internet chat room, right?
<jordy240> topyli, it's sooo easy to say someone is 'trolling'
<jordy240> however that doesn't answer my question
<topyli> #ubuntu-offtopic is a core channel for the ubuntu project, not a "chat room"
<jordy240> my request rather
<jordy240> right it's a chat room, internet relay chat
<jordy240> whatever that's not important
<funkyHat> jordy240: you were continually pushing your case that we should "just drop linux and use windows" despite people pointing out some of the flaws in your argument
<funkyHat> I'd call that trolling
<jordy240> please copy and paste
<jordy240> specific quotes
<topyli> !guidelines > jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240, please see my private message
<topyli> please study that
<jordy240> k. done
<topyli> no
<jordy240> please copy and paste speicific quotes
<topyli> no
<jordy240> funkyHat,
<jordy240> who is in charge here?
<jordy240> who is the top op?
<topyli> this is the operators channel, nobody's special. you can do "/msg ubottu appeals" if you really think we're being unfair
<jordy240>  IRC council?
<jordy240> is this a joke?
<topyli> no
<topyli> if you would like to talk about the ubuntu channels and how to use them, please stay. otherwise, think about it and come back later
<jordy240> well my issue has not been resolved
<topyli> it has not. let's resolve it
<jordy240> or will you just call me a troll?
<topyli> read the guidelines. do you understand them?
<jordy240> yes
<jordy240> says nothing about trollign
<topyli> if you use our channels, you follow those guidelines. agreed?
<jordy240> trolling
<jordy240> agreed
<topyli> trolling is not allowed
<jordy240> I can't find anything that says that in the guidlines
<topyli> take my word for it, we will remove trolls :
<jordy240> what?
<jordy240> how is this a resolution? 'take my word for it'
<jordy240> also I was not trolling, and other people were happily taking part in the discussion
<topyli> well, we take care of the comfortable atmosphere of our channels, and we've found out that trolls don't fit it very well
<topyli> there is a whole section in the guidelines btw about being annoying
<jordy240> you are just contradicting yourself, and not really maiking any sense
<jordy240> linking me to guidlines that are seemingly irrelevant to my issue
<jordy240> also I was not trolling
<topyli> our operators are in fact instructed to ban trolls on sight
<jordy240> sure
<topyli> if you stop claiming you were not trolling, we can resolve this. you can simply promise to not do it
<jordy240> however I wasn't trolling
<jordy240> I made a valide point
<jordy240> topyli, <funkyHat> He's not asking *nothing* -- just a stupid question
<topyli> i have no way to discuss this, i'm sorry
<jordy240> topyli, he called my question stupid!!! without ANY provocation!!!!
<jordy240> please ban funkyHat
<jordy240> he was trolling me
<jordy240> topyli, why did you ban me?
<jordy240> heeeelllooo any ops here?
<jordy240> topyli
<topyli> funkyHat is an operator
<jordy240> topyli, he was trolling me, no?
<topyli> no
<jordy240> called my question stupid when I DID make a fair point?
<jordy240> can you please unban me?
<topyli> you made no point, you were trolling
<jordy240> I was trolling, can you please unban me
<jordy240> I apologize
<jordy240> topyli
<topyli> in the future, you won't do it?
<jordy240> sure
<jordy240> I won't do it
<topyli> you are unbanned. you'll be banned again as needed of course, just like everybody else
<knome> s/as/if/
<topyli> knome, thanks, good correction
<topyli> jordy240, if there is nothing else we can help you with, please part this channel. we need to keep it operator-only. thanks
<jordy240> just waiting for another op to settle another matter
<jordy240> forget it
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I have a problem: yesterday I removed a few of my old bans for #kubuntu, but those still shop up in the bantracker
<Mamarok> as not removed
<ikonia> Mamarok: they where probably removed while ubottu was dead
<tsimpson> maybe it happened while ubottu was wobbly
<tsimpson> Mamarok: you should be able to "remove" them again
<Mamarok> riight, so let's do it again...
<tsimpson> are you sure those are bans?
<Mamarok> yes, in my banlist I keep in a notepad
<tsimpson> they don't look like bans
<Mamarok> let me check again...
<tsimpson> I see /removes, but no bans
<Mamarok> oops, silly me, only one is a leftover ban, I forgot to remove the kicks from my list, sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-18
<CaptainTrek> TDP_Ack:  FYI: be polite when asking to be unbanned
<CaptainTrek> 90% of all chanops prefer respect over being demanding
<CaptainTrek> sorry to intrude, just a heads up (I read messages in #freenode xD)
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (heisei asked for a kick)
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<IdleOne> rm-f`whoami` <--- isn't that a dangerous command?
<mneptok> not when typo'ed like that
<funkyHat> ;þ
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> just making sure
<IdleOne> also what is Pärsk! in english? I believe that is swedish
<IdleOne> google translate is failing
<funkyHat> It's not especially dangerous even if it's not typo'd, might be moreso if you were in /home but even then
<IdleOne> btw thanks to whoever gave ubottu a shot of B12. she is back!
<mneptok> IdleOne: you might want to add an ident to koanen_t's ban and remove the dynamic bit from the hostmask.
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> what good is having a script that doesn't set proper bans :/
<mneptok> *!*koanen*@*.dialup.ice.net
<mneptok> IdleOne: i don;t use scripts to set bans. this is why.
<funkyHat> IdleOne: for non dynamic IPs autobleh does a good job
<mneptok> IdleOne: and remove the previous ban to keep the banlist from filling ;)
<IdleOne> I am using chanserv.py
<IdleOne> mneptok: yup
<funkyHat> Ah. Well I think chanserv.py is based on autobleh, or maybe the other way around
<funkyHat> s/based on/inspired by/
<Jordan_U> That last flood by ebhakt in #ubuntu was spam.
<Jordan_U> nvm, I see he was banned from freenode entirely.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: he got klined
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> thank you though
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-ni, Angeltronix said: !n0rman is gay
<Flannel> Classy
<maco> Flannel: i just went in and told him/her off for using gay as a pejorative
<maco> though i cant say "pejorative" in spanish so im just gonna hope that if they know "is gay" in english theyll know that much too
<elky> "as an insult" is probably better understood
<Jordan_U> in #ubuntu: 22:16 < ryder`> how come yall niggaz so gay?
<maco> gahh
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> cute.
<Flannel> hmm?
<jussi> Jordan_U: did you need anything else?
<elky> Flannel, i asked someone to stop the potty mouth, so someone else responded by pinging me to say more potty mouth.
<Flannel> Ah
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kevr)
<jussi> Right, Ill send a ML post also, but just so no-one gets crazy, we have changed the bots around a little. there are now "lubotu" bots for loco chans and and ubot5. see the w.u.c/IRC/Bots for more info on which bots are where.
<elky> that sounds almost dirty.
<persia> breaks nick completion :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget !recon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Bacta, how can we help you
<Bacta> I joined #ubuntu and I ended up in here
<Bacta> How can I help you?
<bazhang> then best to take #ubuntu off your auto-join list in your irc client
<persia> Well, or resolve whatever is causing the forwarding.
<Bacta> persia: Sounds like a plan
<bazhang> Bacta, you were banned by ikonia , you should speak to him about your ban
<Bacta> ikonia won't speak to me about my ban
<Bacta> He then started banning me on site from other *buntu channels
<Bacta> Obviously it's convenient to keep me on this merry go round but as a code contributor I think it's in everyones interest that this is sorted out .. it's been going on for months now
<funkyHat> Bacta: being a code contributor doesn't grant you immunity to the IRC guidelines
<bazhang>  #ubuntu: 2010-02-14T10:13:37 <Bacta> Bacta's the name, trollin's the game!
<bazhang> that was the last entry before your ban in #ubuntu
<Bacta> over three months ago
<Bacta> yep, and then I got banned in #ubuntu+1 not having said a word
<Tm_M> K'day
<Bacta> Hi
<bazhang> !forget recon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<Tm_M> is someone taking care of things with bacta?
<Bacta> Nope but if you're willing to step in I'll be happy
<Tm_M> sorry not possible at this time, t9 is not suitable for that
<Bacta> t9?
<bazhang> I'm a bit busy at the moment as well, if someone else would like to discuss with Bacta
<Bacta> I know you can't idle in here so if someone wants to PM me about this that's cool too
<ikonia> Bacta: please don't lie
<ikonia> Bacta: I will speakt o you about your ban, allow me to update the channel publicly
<ikonia> Bacta: you are currently banned form ubuntu core channels, due to your long term behaviour. We have exausted any futher resolution in #ubuntu-ops and you have been instructed to follow the appeals process
<ikonia> incase you have forgoton the appeals process I'll get the bot ot remind you
<Bacta> I won't follow the appeals process because it's stacked and lacks transparency
<ikonia> !appeals | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> Bacta: the process is %101 transparant
<Bacta> And frankly if you have anything to do with it it will never be fair
<ikonia> I don't have anything to do with it
<bazhang> he doesn't
<ikonia> So please follow the appeals process to get you bans removed
<Bacta> I've got logs of ikonia breaching the IRC op guidelines ... Is that admissible?
<ikonia> sure
<Bacta> ./ignore ikonia
<ikonia> you've been trying to blackmail me with that for months, so please submit it
<Bacta> bazhang: I'll get onto it ASAP
<ikonia> ignoring someone won't help and is an issue with your attitude in total
<elky> Ignoring an op isn't going to help your case, either.
<Bacta> ./ignore elky
<ikonia> I'm surprised with have to go through this song and dance again for the 101 time
<ikonia> ok - enough now. Please remove bacta, it's clear his intention is to cause an issue as it has been on freenode all week (as normal)
<elky> @mark bacta #ubuntu-ops ignoring ops, please note this when considering his appeal
<elky> @mark bacta #ubuntu-ops ignoring ops, please note this when considering his appeal
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> elky: as he's ignoring me he won't see me ask him to leave can you please remove him from the channel
<ikonia> this discussion is as normal going nowhere and the appeals process needs to be followed
<elky> Right, so you're not ignoring us.
<ikonia> as he is ignoring the active ops please put a message informing him not to rejoin and follow the appeals process
<ikonia> as this is a waste of time
<elky> :D
<elky> Has he ever actually followed the appeals process?
<Pici> Nope.
<elky> I mean, he's claiming it's not transparent, so obviously he doesn't mind you providing information that's not currently googleable.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !forget trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !unforget trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> jpds: please make sure the auto remove is gone.
<jussi> err autojoin
<jpds> jussi: hmm?
<jussi> jpds: ubot5 shouldnt be in here as I see it, unless you have a reason for it being here?
<jpds> jussi: I don't run it.
<jussi> oh
<jussi> tsimpson: put it up then... :D
<jussi> sorry for the disturbance
<jpds> No problem.
<IdleOne> -ot has degenerated into a troll heaven and the sad part is that there are ubuntu members and regulars who are the leaders of the trolls
<elky> You're only noticing this now?
<elky> I'm not sure ljl is a member anymore though
<IdleOne> he isn't
<IdleOne> but knows better
<IdleOne> way better
<IdleOne> considering he helps with the bots
<jpds> He is.
<bazhang> thought he was, just switched his cloak
<topyli> i have jargon- from -ot in pm. my warnings are greeted with accusations of trying to cyber with him
<topyli> just for the record
<Pici> oh.  Wonderful.
<bazhang> thanks topyli !
<elky> topyli, you dirty old man.
<IdleOne> the crazyness in there is being allowed to go on for to long.
<Pici> I was going to take him into pm, but it seemed to be getting back to 'normal'.
<topyli> elky, heh
<IdleOne> jpds: even worse if ljl is a memeber
<elky> We've been saying this for months, IdleOne. You just need to be an op to realise exactly how bad it is.
<bazhang> thankfully I am off the highlight list in there now
<IdleOne> elky: I have seen it for months but since I sat at my computer this morning ~45 minutes or so it has been continous and just warning after warning with no action being taken
<IdleOne> every now and then a little butt kicking is in order to set the regulars back into place imho
<elky> It'd help if the CC didn't have a history of siding with problem makers.
<IdleOne> I'm not trying to place blame on anyone. the CC the IRCC the ops team all work hard. just seems to me that -ot is left to do it's thing with the hopes it doesn't get to bad
<elky> IdleOne, I'm saying that it's hard to act because the people in there know how to "win".
<IdleOne> ok then change the playing field
<IdleOne> "Here are the new rules" follow them!
<IdleOne> everybody has a vote and a say is nice and all but someone has to be the boss
<elky> I dream of that utopia too.
<topyli> IdleOne, iirc you're an -ot operator, get to work :)
<IdleOne> I am?
<IdleOne> I am not
<IdleOne> give me access and I will
<bazhang> phew
<IdleOne> bazhang: :)
<IdleOne> I like you so I would try to not kick you
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> I said TRY
<topyli> IdleOne, oh you aren't, sorry
<bazhang> you'll get used to the controlled chaos there
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> topyli: probably better off anyway. I had to stop myself from losing it earlier in there
<topyli> it is a bit "special" in ways i can't easily describe
<IdleOne> topyli: you mean the channel is special?
<topyli> yeah
<IdleOne> I think that is the problem
<IdleOne> For to long it has had this "-ot is special" label so we need to apply the rules but differently
<topyli> IdleOne, we should apply the same rules the same way, we simply keep failing
<IdleOne> topyli: "we should apply the same rules the same way" that is all I am saying
<topyli> "we keep failing," that's all i, in turn am saying
<topyli> we can do better i'm sure, but it's also good for -ot to be a bit laid back. that's why we go there in the first place
<IdleOne> well let us focus on fixing the issues and not what we have failed at
<topyli> aye
<IdleOne> topyli: there is laid back and there is total disregard for any semblance of order
<Pici> I think we should all try to uphold the rules there, regardless of whether we have access there.
<IdleOne> Pici: I try but sometimes get the feeling that well you are not an op here so who cares what you think
<Pici> Just because someone doesn't have power there doesn't mean they can't tell someone to stop.
<IdleOne> topyli: my main ugh about -ot is that members are a big part of the trollish behavior
<IdleOne> as members are they not held to higher standards?
<IdleOne> unless I did not understand the CoC when I read it
<IdleOne> or was the ops
<IdleOne> s/the/that
<topyli> it's a well known problem
<IdleOne> there is a solution
<Pici> Everyone is held to the same standards, but members get to be told that they should know better.
<IdleOne> Pici: I am not a member and there were a couple of occasions that I got told I know should know better. I listened and understood. THEY don't care.
<bazhang> I admire your fervor
<IdleOne> bazhang: it's blueberry flavored
<IdleOne> oh fervor heh
<IdleOne> not flavor
<IdleOne> :P
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> greetings.
 * h00k reads backlog
<IdleOne> morning h00k
<h00k> IdleOne: morning
<h00k> I've been extremely busy: Finals, moving, etc
<IdleOne> yeah, I saw you moved yesterday
<IdleOne> how did all that go?
 * IdleOne use to do moving for a living :( man I hated it
<h00k> Meh, all of my stuff is in my car, I'm staying with Britt until she has to move back on Thursday.
<h00k> so, I'm livin' from a bag. it's not bad.
<h00k> look is pushin' it this morning.
<IdleOne> clone4ubuntu ban evading in #ubuntu?
<Pici> I don't see a ban for him, was there supposed to be one?
<IdleOne>  Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by tsimpson in #ubuntu on Apr 06 2010 02:56:04 (ID: 24604)
<IdleOne> errr maybe not
<Pici> :)
<IdleOne> :)
<h00k> look apologized in a /query for his behavior earlier
<h00k> for anyone who was following that
<h00k> in #u-o
<IdleOne> yeah, until next time
<IdleOne> to be fair we did give him a couple of weeks of "look it's look" highlights
<h00k> He understands joking about trolling is not acceptable
<jpds> Fun.
<IdleOne> did I just get banned from -ot?
<IdleOne> nm
<IdleOne> window detached lol
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no gps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, Gosmore, Roadnav (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Pici> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Pici> !no gps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, Gosmore, Roadnav (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> some interesting names on there
<Pici> !away > zYc|off
<ikonia> smoothopertor is making fun of the channel, he knows what he's doing, he's in ##linux
<ikonia> hello apw
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !pacman is <reply>(°< ·········
<tsimpson> apw: are you here?
<tsimpson> apw: please idle in #ubuntu-irc rather than here
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<funkyHat> it appears I can't banforward to here
<tsimpson> you should be able to
<funkyHat> Oh, looks like I just did it wrong
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-19
<niko> .33
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-women (Runding)
<Jordan_U> karan in #ubuntu
<Ubantu_dude> So why are networking questions not allowed in #Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Ubantu_dude: your question was not related to ubuntu in any way. I asked you twice to remain on topic and you ignored me
<Ubantu_dude> I am using Ubuntu and I had a question about network setup
<Ubantu_dude> seems pretty on topic to me
<IdleOne> no you are using ubuntu and asking about bringing T1 connections or whatever it was
<IdleOne> bridging*
<IdleOne> it has absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu
<IdleOne> now it's simple
<Ubantu_dude> So are you saying Ubantu does not support T1 connections?
<IdleOne> I am saying #ubuntu does not provide support for non ubuntu related questions
<Ubantu_dude> because I believe the hdlc modules is included
<IdleOne> are you online using ubuntu right now?
<Ubantu_dude> I am trying to set this up under ubuntu
<Ubantu_dude> No I am on my desktop, my server runs Ubuntu
<Ubantu_dude> So I have to prove I use Ubuntu now before I can ask questions?
<IdleOne> no you need to ask a Ubuntu related question
<IdleOne> I am not going to argue the validity of your question. I am telling you it is offtopic!
<Ubantu_dude> Well I am telling you you are an uppity faggot
<IdleOne> !ops | can I get a hand here please
<ubottu> can I get a hand here please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (can I get a hand here please)
<IdleOne> thank you tsimpson
<tritium> IdleOne: what's up?
<IdleOne> tsimpson: took care of it
<IdleOne> thanks tritium :)
<tritium> :)
<elky> tritium, oh he was just being an uppity *cough*
<tritium> elky: hehe
<IdleOne> elky: was I? :/
<IdleOne> I mean for real.
<elky> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> oh ok
<IdleOne> I didn't think I was being uppity
<IdleOne> but good to have confirmation
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Ubantu_dude)
<IdleOne> I think I got my first stalker
<elky> IdleOne, congratulations, you officially have a fan club.
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> may want to keep an eye on #ubuntu. he is back
<IdleOne> turns out he isn't a half bad guy
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ubottu: register is Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: register is Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Flannel> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Flannel> What changed?
<IdleOne> Flannel: the type /join
<IdleOne> just easier for new users
<Flannel> Oh
<IdleOne> we give them the info they need where to get it and how to get there
<IdleOne> :)
<Flannel> !register =~ s$in #freenode$by typing /join #freenode$
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> thank you
<gartral> i seem to have been banned from #ubuntu.. after a very annoying conversation.
<IdleOne> no you got banned after arguing that you breaking the rule about not swearing was justified
<gartral> also without the chance to collect the only posative answer i recived
<IdleOne> I gave you the answer 3 times
<IdleOne> and I will give it to you once more
<IdleOne> /connect irc.gimp.org
<gartral> IdleOne: you kicked me for sending my last reply at the SAME second you asked me too drop the subject. we hit near simultaniously. I can't read your mind
<IdleOne> read the guidelines again and the CoC please. let me know when you are done and we can then discuss the removal of the ban
<IdleOne> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics Please read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> just in case your client didn't catch the kick message
<gartral> i understand my swearing was wrong. and i never directly said i was justified, i simply implied that there are exceptions, not that i was one of them
<IdleOne> and I am telling you that there are no exceptions to that rule in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> especially if I am around
<IdleOne> and you didn't imply anything you were very clear about it
<gartral> my point was made in #ubuntu. I won't repeat it. same as you proved your point
<IdleOne> [01:27:57] <gartral> IdleOne: there are exceptions to every rule, everywhere. Period.
<IdleOne> that does not look like you were implying
<gartral> i said "there are exceptions to every rule, last time there wasnt, we had the USSR" i NEVER said "My case IS an exception"
<IdleOne> yes and then I told you that there arent
<gartral> ok i said that too. but i never said "my case is an exception"
<IdleOne> not for this rule
<IdleOne> simple as that.
<IdleOne> did that server connect you to gimp?
<IdleOne> I am curious to know if it works
<gartral> it's farther back than i can scroll already..
<IdleOne> /connect irc.gimp.org
<gartral> no
<gartral> still no dice
<IdleOne> so can I safely unban you without any scene being caused in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> try irc.us.gimp.org
<gartral> may i please go back into #ubuntu.. since were BOTH breaking CoC by continuing here?
<IdleOne> we aren't breaking Please read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ by discussing this here
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> auto complete fail
<gartral> this is not a support channel, and i have been kicked here for exactly what were doing now
<IdleOne> I am an op. discussing with you about your ban and I am also trying to help you with your issue.
<IdleOne> I am going to remove the ban and ask you to take a look at the guidelines and the coc when you got a minute. Please don't make me have to ban you again.
<IdleOne> done you can rejoin #ubuntu
<gartral> i understand why you banned me, but please see my point, what the xchat group is calling "crossplatform supprot" is literally robbery.. wouldnt you swear if you knew there were people out to steal from you?
<IdleOne> gartral: I don't know what xchat is doing or what. all I know is that I have rules to follow and enforce. This is actually the first time I have seen anything "wrong" from you
<IdleOne> I am guessing this has got you pretty upset but if I was you I would talk about it with the Xchat devs.
<IdleOne> be polite :)
<gartral> IdleOne: i swear in public as a kneejerk reaction when faced with two scenarios: 1) im being attacked, either physically or emotionally, and 2, as a direct response to something i veiw as dead wrong. the Xchat people literally CHARGING you to use their software in mac or windows, and not linux, is something that makes me very upset.
<IdleOne> gartral: I hear you, #ubuntu is not the place to scream about it
<IdleOne> they also offer a few extra features that linux version does not have iirc
<IdleOne> but that is besides the point
<gartral> IdleOne: again, it's a kneejerk reaction.. and also, for me being what they call "autistic" i think im very on top of my own emotions
<IdleOne> in any case. you can rejoin #ubuntu if you haven't already
<gartral> also.. i understand you thought my last post in #ubuntu was deliberatly against what you said, but we literally hit our return keys in the same second. I'm humbly asking for an apology for the ban.
<IdleOne> you want me to apologize for banning you?
<IdleOne> I am not going to. I banned you because I needed to get a semi out of control user out of #ubuntu to minimize the disruption to the channel. and you joined here before I was able to send you a msg asking you to join.
<gartral> it's a mere, humble request, purly based on circumstance. My last post was going to be my last on the subject, intervention or not.
<gartral> i wouldnt ask if we had not hit enter in the same second, you LITERALLY banned me before i had the chance to look up from my keyboard.
<IdleOne> there was a 14 seconds between your last post and my banning you.
<IdleOne> gartral: listen dude. I was not wrong. I wont apologize. I will however ask another op to look at the back log and see what they think about it.
<IdleOne> Pici: ping
<IdleOne> any other op around?
<gartral> i dont have a lastlog since you banned me, but i destinctly remember my post going out at 1:27:36, yours, asking me to stop, couldnt have came after, cause you decided that post was ban worthy, therefore, we must have been a second within each-others message hitting the server.
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> there you go
<gartral> there are no second timestamps..
<gartral> also, they appear to be an hour out of sync
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> now mind you, appealing a ban that I have already removed would be a little silly
<funkyHat> I was just thinking that
<IdleOne> I explained my position on the apology you asked for.
<gartral> i was about to say, havent we done this, in complete circle, with a positive outcome?
<IdleOne> so I don't know what else there is to discuss
<gartral> all i asked for, humbly, was an apology for your jumping the banhammer..
<IdleOne> I explained why I banned.
<IdleOne> my explanation is clear and I think explains why I don't owe you an apology
<gartral> and i explained, calmly and collected, why i wanted an apology, our messages literally hit server at same second.
<IdleOne> ok.
<mneptok>  /connect irc.gnome.org
<IdleOne> let me say it one last time
<gartral> mneptok: tryed that. nogo
<mneptok> i know that works, as i'm connected to that network 24/7
<IdleOne> I will not apologize for being correct
<gartral> IdleOne: and theres our disagreement, i fel you were incorrect
<IdleOne> you can email the irc ops team from that link I gave you up there
<gartral> feel*
<mneptok> gartral: then your options are an appeals process or to let the matter drop.
<IdleOne> mneptok: he will be appealing a ban that I have already lifted but whatever
<mneptok> the appeals process can also include behavior, AFAIK
<IdleOne> ahh I did not know that
<IdleOne> well then. gartral you have the link
<gartral> I don't want to waist the time of more people, that's why I'm attempting to come to terms with IdleOne here and now. in as calm and collected manner as possible
<mneptok> but seeing that that would only exacerbate a situation whose underlying cause has been solved, it does seem silly.
<IdleOne> Well as this discussion involves my perceived behavior. I am going to remove myself from it.
<mneptok> gartral: BTW, welcome to GIMPnet
<funkyHat> gartral: at the risk of being offtopic here, If you develop a program for Linux and decide to make it available for free, great. If people want to use it on Windows but you don't really want to put in the effort, or you have to pay for a licence for Visual Studio so you can build it properly, what's the issue with charging for that? I know it seems a little off, but I don't think it is really. Besides, you can just use Silverex's build
<IdleOne> mneptok: if you wouldn't mind taking it from here
<mneptok> funkyHat: such things are OT for -ops
<funkyHat> Sorry ⢁(
<mneptok> gartral: it seems evident you will not get the apology you seek from IdleOne right here, right now. so, as i said before ...
<mneptok> gartral: then your options are an appeals process or to let the matter drop.
<gartral> as i said, several times, he did nt have to apologize.. but he should know that his sense of honor is now tarnished in my eyes, rather that affects his future desicions regarding my actions or not: that remains too be said. but i dont want to waist anyone elses time on the matter.
<mneptok> the we would ask that you respect this channel's no-idle policy that is stated in the /topic
<mneptok> s/the/then/
<gartral> ok. that is fine. have a good day.
<IdleOne> I should be worried about what you think about me and how honorable I am. When you flat out ignored the no swearing rule.
<IdleOne> whatever!
<mneptok> IdleOne: *patpat* it's al over.
<mneptok> *all
<IdleOne> yup :)
<mneptok> care for some tea or a kick in the groin?
<IdleOne> he thinks I am upset at him and that now I will be holding a grudge
<IdleOne> kick in the groin would be nice thank you. two lumps please
<mneptok> OK, i'll do that after i take my eyes out with a grapefruit spoon.
<IdleOne> hahah
<mneptok> O:)
<IdleOne> btw xchat has the wrong servers setup for gimpnet
<IdleOne> later
<jussi> IdleOne: if you get a chance, please file a bug
<dholbach> good morning
<Jordan_U> pc07 in #ubuntu is spewing random insults (in german)
<jargon-> .
<ikonia> apw: did you get tsimpson's message
<apw> ikonia, i got told to leave, which is in contratiction with my instructions to idle here as an op for #ubuntu-kernel
<ikonia> apw: yeah, tsimpson suggested that #ubuntu-irc is the correct place as #ubuntu-kernel is not classed as a core channel
<apw> oh ok, he didn't me
<apw> mention that bit
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> oh yay, GNAA
<Tm_T> new home
<knome> o.O
<elky> Ok, i think i just hallucinated. someone in the wikipedia channel finally actually removed bacta for trolling for once.
<elky> no, sorry, a quiet
<marienz> he's at it again?
<elky> yes
<Mamarok> seems the only place where he behaves is in #u-w
<Tm_T> behaves in sense of not clearly trolling
<elky> Mamarok, yeah, his presence there is a troll in and of itself.
<Tm_T> but isn't very ontopic either, IMO
<elky> I mean quite literally. he uses it as a point to harrass certain ops with.
<Tm_T> ye
<elky> and he just declared in defocus that "the new ubuntu is gay"
<elky> * Bacta is studying the Ubuntu IRC operator guidelines <-- roflcopter
<tsimpson> well, if his misbehaves you need not warn as he clearly now knows the rules
<ikonia> ha ha ha, no need to warn, out of his 101 bans, I think he knows the rules and has had a warning
<Pici> IdleOne: pong?
 * jpds declares ryoohki in -server to be random.
<Pici> I just happened to be reading his scrollback there.
<jpds> Pici: 13:37:39 < jpds> ryoohki: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436127/
<IdleOne> morning
 * Pici sighs at -motu
<Pici> IdleOne: still need me?
<IdleOne> Pici: no I don't think so. think I was able to take care of it last night and mneptok gave me a little hand
<Pici> IdleOne: good good.  Make sure you washed your hands though.
<IdleOne> irc ops team may or may not be getting a complaint about my perceived behavior
<IdleOne> Pici: ewwww and lol
<elky> Pici, idleone does have a fan club now though, so he now really is an op.
<IdleOne> elky: I ended up talking in private with ubantu_dude and turns out he isn't such a bad guy
<IdleOne> He did act like a jerk and call me a cigarette
<jpds> ...
<IdleOne> but calmed himself down when I asked him to explain to me why he came into #u like a troll
<elky> IdleOne, yeah, they're usually fine out of context. He did chase you across channels though, and that's where the qualification comes in
<IdleOne> well then I have a fan club
<Pici> yay.
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, htsd said: ubottu: it is installed
<jpds> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> "I need to talk to the release manager"
 * Pici sighs
<jpds> Pici: Oh, that's easy.
<IdleOne> Pici: :)
<IdleOne> Why do some people look at a problem and complain
<IdleOne> others look at a problem and ask for help
<IdleOne> complaining is so...80's
<jpds> IdleOne: They're from the other side of the chasm.
<IdleOne> jpds: aren't we building a bridge for them to come to the light side?
<jpds> IdleOne: Don't think so.
<IdleOne> I say we get them all on the bridge and then blow it up
<IdleOne> X)
<Pici> aaahhh
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: nlb is IF you want Nautilus to use the location bar as default hit alt-F2 keys, in the box type gconf-editor, navigate to apps > nautilus > preferences and check the always_use_location_entry box.
<IdleOne> not sure if that applies to KDE also
<IdleOne> maco: ?? ^^
<IdleOne> wait no it doesn't
<maco> its gconf silly :P
<IdleOne> kde use some crazy Ksomething or other
<IdleOne> :P
<maco> it uses Dolphin
<maco> which doesnt have a K at all :P
<IdleOne> surprising
<maco> and you can just double click on the breadcrumbs to get a location bar in dolphin
<maco> Ctrl+L works in both Nautilus and Dolphin to make the location bar visible (also in Firefox)
<IdleOne> I feel bad for the people who haven't read hansel and gretel (sp?)
<IdleOne> but I guess breadcrumbs are better then nothing
<Pici> I thought you could double click the breadcrumbs in nautilus too?
<IdleOne> nautilus has breadcrumbs? huh what
<Pici> Well, sort of.
<IdleOne> spain please
<IdleOne> splain*
<maco> IdleOne: theres a button for each dir level
<maco> you can click the / or the home or the idleone or the Documents ...
<IdleOne> yeah but the buttons are ugly
<Pici> What if you double click them?
<Pici> I don't have anything with X here for me to test with.
<IdleOne> clicking the buttons does nothing
<maco> if you click the home button it should take you to /home ...
<maco> im trying it in a VM right now...
<maco> (though im using 9.04 in this vm)
<IdleOne> yes clicking the button takes you to the location but the issue is a lot of user want to see the path and not buttons
<IdleOne> they can go to View and click on Location Bar
<IdleOne> but I prefer to just have it open with the Location Bar view as default
<Pici> IdleOne: Please don't do that.
<funkyHat> dmsuperman is quite um... awkward
<IdleOne> Pici: I am getting sick and tired of idiots telling me I am being a baby because I chose to follow the rules
<IdleOne> I expect it in #ubuntu from trolls
<IdleOne> I expect better behavior and understanding from the regulars in -ot
<IdleOne> it's easy for me to to say hey fuck you, oh I'm sorry. but I control myself
<IdleOne> now I am going to get off here for a bit before I go ahead a make things worse for myself
<IdleOne> too*
<Pici> IdleOne: Good idea :)  Sometimes its best to just step away and take a break.  I have to do it too.
<IdleOne> Pici: the thing is that -ot has a large group of regs who know the rules well but they chose to ignore them when it suits them. There are plenty of times when I could ignore the rules to suit my needs.
<IdleOne> why is it that I can control my swearing on irc, which btw I swear every second word in real life
<jrib> IdleOne: no negative consequences in real life?
<Pici> IdleOne: I wish I could answer that.
<ikonia> IdleOne: if they break the rules, remove them
<IdleOne> jrib: plenty of them and I pay the dues when I have to
<jrib> IdleOne: put a dollar in my paypal every time you swear in real life, that should work
<Pici> ikonia: he is not an op there.
<ikonia> ahh
<IdleOne> I know what the payment for not follwing the rules on irc are
<ikonia> a swear jar may be a helpful option
<IdleOne> I follow the rules because I don't want to pay that price but it seems that in -ot the price is freedom to do whatever the hell they want
<IdleOne> ikonia: I said it yesterday, gimme the access and i'll start to remove.
<IdleOne> but anyway. I'm going off on a rant here and it isn't helpful :/
<ikonia> IdleOne: take a break don't sweat it
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Cinnamon bot)
<ubottu> Cinnamon called the ops in #ubuntu (Cinnamon bot)
<persia> First rule of annoying-repeat-bot construction: don't repeat escalations to the ops.
<jrib> heh
<Pici> !test > pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<Pici> tsimpson: when you get a moment, I thought that we had disabled the 'please see my private message' line when the user sends a factoid to themselves.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-20
<elky> IdleOne, typing adds cognitive delay
<Pici> maco: Actually flash has a beta for Windows users too now.
<IdleOne> elky: ?
<elky> <IdleOne> why is it that I can control my swearing on irc, which btw I swear every second word in real life
<IdleOne> ohh
<IdleOne> yes, agreed
<IdleOne> I guess some don't have cognitive abilities
<elky> no, they do, they choose when they type to use that word. some forget the rules, some just don't believe the rules apply to them
<elky> and it's still all primarily subconscious. their subconscious just isn't trained for that as much as ours is
<IdleOne> btw I want to apologize for my rant this morning in here and in -ot. I was trying to make a point but using bad language wasn't helpful
<nocturnus> i'm still being redirect here, can i please go to #ubuntu, please?
<IdleOne> nocturnus: do you know why you got banned??
<nocturnus> because i was swearing, probably
<IdleOne> actually because you were trolling
<nocturnus> i do not troll
<IdleOne> being rude to other users
<IdleOne> being off topic
<nocturnus> sometimes i am rude when i'm angry
<IdleOne> and continued to be offtopic after being asked several times to stop
<nocturnus> i guess you can re-brand 'swearing' as fifty billion difference offenses
<IdleOne> I didn't see any swearing in the log
<IdleOne> So no I am not rebranding
<nocturnus> rudeness then
<nocturnus> did you see rudeness?
<IdleOne> basically your poor attitude towards other users in the channel
<nocturnus> i guess people only swear when they are NOT being rude, is this correct?
<IdleOne> well the rule is no swearing at all
<nocturnus> okay
<IdleOne> but like I said i didn't see any swearing
<nocturnus> it says so in the rules listing
<nocturnus> i agree, there probably wasn't swearing
<IdleOne> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nocturnus> i've read that last time i was in here
<IdleOne> and  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> well I think you need to read them both again
<nocturnus> why
<IdleOne> obviously you didn't understand
<nocturnus> i already know there's no swearing allowed
<nocturnus> i understand
<IdleOne> and no rudeness or being offtopic when asked to stop 4 times
<nocturnus> that's correct
<nocturnus> i'm not debating my innocence
<IdleOne> I don't see any reason to think you aren't going to be any different
<nocturnus> why didn't you say that as your first line in our conversation?
<IdleOne> because in the first line of our conversation I didn't get attitude from you
<nocturnus> please specify which is the attitude line
<nocturnus> its not that i'm being rude now, its that i'm not using smilees or exclamation points
<nocturnus> i'm being professional
<IdleOne> nocturnus: I am not going to be able to lift the ban at this time. you will need to come back and speak with Tm_T when he is online
<nocturnus> i was told that last time
<IdleOne> ok
<nocturnus> i feel there is no chance for redemption
<nocturnus> why don't you tell me that upfront?
<Flannel> nocturnus: Its coming across as curt.
<nocturnus> what is curt?
<IdleOne> that is the word I was looking for
<IdleOne> curt
<nocturnus> who's curt
<IdleOne> you are coming off curt
<nocturnus> please give me an exact answer as to what i should do
<Flannel> nocturnus: You do have a chance upfront, the problem is your manner of carrying yourself comes across as nonchalant and as if you have disdain for the guidelines.
<nocturnus> can you please address my last statement?
<Flannel> nocturnus: Once I have a chance to read it, yes, I intend to.
<nocturnus> that was not exact at all
<nocturnus> how am i supposed to know when you have a chance? i assume you've had a chance by now but i guess i was wrong, or maybe you don't intend to read it
<nocturnus> i don
<nocturnus> oops
<IdleOne> nocturnus: give flannel a chance to read the log
<nocturnus> oh that log
<IdleOne> and drop the attitude
<maco> nocturnus: curt is like blunt... dismissive
<nocturnus> okay
<nocturnus> it would be too short for me to say i am not so i have added these extra words as re-assurance
<Flannel> nocturnus: I'm going to assume you're being genuine here, and give you the benefit of the doubt.
<nocturnus> i don't get it
<nocturnus> is that sarcasm? it usually is, on irc ...
<maco> Flannel is not often sarcastic
<IdleOne> Ubuntu ops have no sense of humor
<Flannel> nocturnus: (hint: there's probably more to a statement if it doesn't sound complete, instead of responding immediately, wait to see if there's a significant pause before answering)
<nocturnus> please make a concrete decision, i don't want this to come back and haunt me later
<maco> IdleOne: speak for yourself, i'm plenty punny!
<nocturnus> don't flip a coin is what i'm saying
<Flannel> nocturnus: Again, I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt, but you're already trying my patience.
<nocturnus> i thought you were making a logical decision here, not one based on the current mood
<IdleOne> nocturnus: do you want the ban lifted or not?
<nocturnus> yes
<Flannel> nocturnus: Have a nice evening nocturnus.  We have nothing else to discuss here.  Next time, try being more polite.
<IdleOne> then hush
<nocturnus> i don't get it ...
<nocturnus> why do i have to bend over and take it in the ass every time an admin decision is made
<IdleOne> nocturnus: come back in 24 hours. Think about tonights discussion and how to improve your approach
<nocturnus> if you don't want me unbanned just tell me to get lost, why do you have to lead me on and give me temptations
<nocturnus> i've agreed to follow the rules, i've read the guidelines, i've reported back since last time
<Flannel> nocturnus: Try again next time.  In the meantime, take the guidelines and code of conduct to heart.  Another hint is to *not* ask for a specific response to everything you say, and don't feel oblidged to respond to everything said to you.
<IdleOne> nocturnus: go now before Flannel bans you from here.
<nocturnus> no, this is exactly what i don't intend to do; that's why i'm asking you to make a concrete decision -- because i don't intend to come back every 24 hours and roll the dice
<Flannel> nocturnus: There's nothing but your actions when you're in here that keeps you from being unbanned.
<nocturnus> i dont understand i've been polite, i've followed the rules
<nocturnus> i've asked for a clarification and now the tables have turned
<Flannel> nocturnus: You're not being very amicable in your interactions in here.
<Flannel> nocturnus: That sole fact is essentially keeping you from being unbanned.
<nocturnus> i'm afraid to be amical
<nocturnus> its like an interview for me
<Flannel> nocturnus: And I unfortunately tried to explain this to you twice now, but you've demanded I answer quicker and accused me of going off on tangents and being biased.
<nocturnus> for me, acting amical now would seem like this is a laughing matter
<nocturnus> i don't want to give off that impression
<nocturnus> i didn't demand you answer quikcer
<nocturnus> i demanded you answer in a want that there is not doubt or guessing
<nocturnus> and i requested it
<nocturnus> i didn't pound my fist
<Flannel> nocturnus: We have a responsibility to our users to keep the Ubuntu channels usable and polite, which means we need to have confidence that people who happen to get banned won't just get banned again when we let them back into the channel
<nocturnus> yes, so why are you giving me doubt
<nocturnus> you should be able to say "i am confident this person is polite etc .."
<IdleOne> but you haven't been polite
<Flannel> nocturnus: Because you're behaving in a way that forces me to question the genuineness of your desire to participate in #ubuntu constructively
<nocturnus> i'm being professional and concise
<nocturnus> i'm trying to make my points clear and non-ambiguous
<nocturnus> would it help my case if i used puns, smilees, and exclamation points?
<nocturnus> i also try not to use too many "please", to avoid seeming un-authentic
<nocturnus> but my opening statement i've said please twice
<Flannel> nocturnus: It'd help if you would have a conversation with us that wasn't accusatory, nor pretentious
<nocturnus> i didn't accuse you
<nocturnus> and i didn't pretend i wasn't guilty
<nocturnus> and between us, as friends (although you may want to debate this), i'm feeling like this is made purposely hard as possible
<Flannel> nocturnus: You did.  You've accused us of wasting your time by deciding arbitrarily that you won't be unbanned.
<nocturnus> some admins like to do that
<nocturnus> ardya in #linxu on efnet does that all the time
<Flannel> nocturnus: So you assumed that I'm an asshole?
<nocturnus> no
<nocturnus> its not being an asshole
<nocturnus> its just what people do for fun
<Flannel> nocturnus: That's malice, not entertainment.
<nocturnus> i don't know, its his channel ...
<nocturnus> people in #linux on freenode do it
<nocturnus> #fedora always rides ass about man pages
<nocturnus> it seems the norm around freenode
<nocturnus> its what i deal with everyday, i'm used to it
<Flannel> nocturnus: This is #ubuntu, not #linux.  I can't speak for other communities.
<nocturnus> i just assume everyone is like that and deal with it in a non-hostile way
 * maco would class malice-for-fun as "asshole" behaviour
<nocturnus> that's why i behave the way i do which probably resulted in ban
<Flannel> nocturnus: Alright.  Come back in a day or two, and when you do, leave the notion that we're out to get you at the door.  Take some of the things I've said here to heart, and we'll see how things go.
<nocturnus> i'm not rolling the twice a third time; one bad luck, twice shame on you, but three i'd have to be an idiot
<nocturnus> please reconsider?
<Flannel> nocturnus: Your initial hostility has left a bad taste in a number of the operators mouths, so I don't think you'll be able to convince someone you're being genuine right now.  But bad tastes fade quickly, so you shouldn't need to worry about predispositions next time around.
<nocturnus> i've been here for at least 5 hours debating
<nocturnus> not today, but in total
<nocturnus> you say i'm trolling, this would be a bad signal-to-noise ratio
<nocturnus> 5 hours to get unbanned from one out of like an infinite number of channels
<nocturnus> it doesn't add up
<Flannel> nocturnus: Right, but now we've had this heart to heart, so you know what to (and what not to) expect the next time around.  I hope you'll change your attitude so we can get you back into #ubuntu
<nocturnus> i've agreed to that
<Flannel> nocturnus: Good.  I look forward to unbanning you in a day or two.
<nocturnus> i've been accused of not having read the guidelines every time i've been here, yet i've been here enough that you remember our conversation -- but at the same time you tell me that i'm being curt
<nocturnus> you promise?
<Flannel> nocturnus: Assuming your attitude has changed, yeah.
<nocturnus> this implies this discussion all over agian
<nocturnus> i can't change my behavior because i don't know what's wrong with it
<nocturnus> i've been concise and up-to-the-point
<Flannel> nocturnus: No, because we've already had this dicsussion, so next time you'll be able to avoid the issues.
<nocturnus> what are the issues i don't get it
<nocturnus> there is no exact response
<nocturnus> you will not provide one
<Flannel> nocturnus: I already gave you an "exact response"
<nocturnus> come back in two days is not exact, its roll the dice and go fuck yourself because we feel that we don't need you
<Flannel> nocturnus: No, it was before that.  Are you listening to what I said?  And the language isn't appreciated.
<nocturnus> then i have to contact some op i don't even know who's in the completely opposite time-zone
<nocturnus> i don't even know what i did wrong, except for swearing but i think you can feel where i'm comming from with that rage
<nocturnus> of course the chances were lost before the swearing
<Flannel> nocturnus: You were rude to people in #ubuntu, even after you were asked to stop.
<nocturnus> yes, i know
<nocturnus> this is my fault
<nocturnus> i am guilty
<nocturnus> i have re-evalutate myself, and the guidelines
<Flannel> nocturnus: Right.  But we haven't seen anything from you to make us think you will change.
<nocturnus> i have familirised myself with the guidelines, we are parallel
<nocturnus> i have not been rude here
<Flannel> nocturnus: We do give you the benefit of the doubt, but then you throw that away with your antics in here.
<Flannel> nocturnus: Yes, you have.
<nocturnus> omg
<nocturnus> you say i am rude because i am concise
<nocturnus> i've added extra-words to prove that i am not curt
<nocturnus> at least 100000 words have been spoken by me here, this is not curt
<nocturnus> its in my nature to be consise and precise
<Flannel> no, I say you're rude because you've got a sense of entitlement and you're accusing us of being biased against you.
<nocturnus> omg
<nocturnus> this is not the situation at all
<Flannel> nocturnus: Good evening nocturnus.  I'll see you in a few days.
<nocturnus> no
<nocturnus> i've told you
<nocturnus> i don't intend to come back
<Flannel> That's a pity.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Flannel> maco: it got chopped off by auto_bleh
<maco> ah
<maco> can we add a !buggy factoid? "!buggy is <reply> Why is the stable release so buggy? Because the development team can always use more volunteers! Visit http://www.ubuntu.com/community to learn how to help!"
<maco> something like that?
 * maco is in favour of guilting people into helping out
<mneptok> i don't think that factoid will help or silence the types that would ask the original question
<maco> more forceful? "If you think the release is buggy, help fix it."
<mneptok> "why is this so buggy?" usually translates to "i can't be bothered to read some basic documentation" or "i don't care about filing and tracking bug reports, i just want to complain" or "the folks in #archlinux-offtopic are gonna *love* this ..."
<maco> i hate that last one
<mneptok> amen, sistah
<maco> the list of arch users i know that arent jerkwads is umm...it very very very easily fits on one hand. and maybe one finger.
<maco> er... i mean
<maco> or maybe just one finger
<elky> nhandler, get a handle on your connection :P
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zifnab said: !google is there a googlebot here
<jpds> Anyone else think noisecontrol is !ot in #u?
<ubottu> In ubottu, dragon-fighter said: it is hehehehe
<Tm_T> IdleOne: did you know the past with nocturnus?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: actually, its irrelevant, ignore me (:
<IdleOne> Tm_T: Did not really need to know the whole back story with him.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: ye, figured while reading backlog
<IdleOne> Good morning btw :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !o4o =~ s/Freenode/freenode/
<ubottu> LzrdKing called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> funkyHat: Can you please not kick people for fun.  As you can see kyubutsu hasn't come back yet.
<funkyHat> He did kind of set himself up for it, but ok.
<funkyHat> Or were you telling me off for fun as well ⢁(
<Pici> No, I don't (usually) have fun having to do that.
<IdleOne> it is never fun to tell you off
<IdleOne> but watching others do it is entertaining :P
<Tm_T> funkicks is big nono
<Pici> Times have changed.
<IdleOne> how bout funslaps?
<funkyHat> funkicks were only supplied because kyubutsu made a joke about funkicks
<Tm_T> no, it's not ok even then
<Tm_T> it's never ok
 * funkyHat takes note
<Tm_T> it was ok in the past, but we are way past that, atleast that is my big wish
<IdleOne> I klined myself off my own ircd one time
<IdleOne> that was fun
<ikonia> !info jesred
<ubottu> jesred (source: jesred): A redirector for the Squid proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2pl1-16 (lucid), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> for?
<Pici> IdleOne: just helping with that user in #u
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> heh no problem, that is why we are here right
<Pici> Right :)
<IdleOne> help each other out
<IdleOne> ok but he doesn't seem to get it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (ryder)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, eddvrs said: !weather is usually rubbish in England
<funkyHat> heh
<Seeker`> rgreening: can we help you?
<Flannel> Lovely.
<Flannel> Agu10 has been spoken to about his choice of nicks
<Flannel> ubottu: tell bobbarker about nickspam
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<android> O/
<android> I wish there was quassel for this phone, but this client isnt too bad...
<gord> using andchat? that works pretty well
<android> Gord yup.
<android> Gord still havent figured out tab complete on it yet though...
<gord> android, erm, you start typing someone's name, it adds the peoples names in the chat to the global dictionary autocomplete thing
<elky> android, you should have a 'tab' key on the virtual keyboard at least iirc
<elky> Hrm, You know what's sad? When you can look at the IP of the ban ubottu is reminding you about, and you know exactly who and where.
<android> Virtual keyboard pish
<android> elky: ahh found it
<elky> android, yeah, you have to tap shift or ctrl or something to get the other half of the useful keyboardness
<android> Its the search key that acts like a tab key
<elky> that's weird. maybe they changed the keyboard between v1.6 and vWhatever
<android> Perhaps...
<elky> or i'm thinking of the linux virt keyboard on these craptastic kludgy tablet things
<android> Lol, maybe
 * elky loads up the handy one to check
<android> Mind, im loving this milestone, just awesome
 * jpds wonders if android is paranoid.
<elky> there's apparently an app called parandroid
<elky> gpg sms iirc
<jussi> lol
<elky> this really isn't the channel for this discussion though
<gord> bacta in #u-desktop
<gord> trolling about window controlls
<jussi> oh dear
<tsimpson> he's quieted
<jussi> probably saw us all join... :P
<elky> marienz, ^^
<elky> and there we are, he's in -women
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aks_ said: ubottu  this is a very long and complicated proces...pls tell some easy process
<rgreening> morning jussi
<jussi> morning rgreening
<knome> hey jussi
<IdleOne> sometimes I wish we could just remote desktop and fix users issues for/with them
<bazhang> hah
<knome> o'rly ...
<bazhang> is vikas for real?
<knome> probably
<knome> i once told an american guy how to edit a text file
<knome> took me 6 hours to go through
<bazhang> he has pastespammed multiple channels multiple times
<knome> well, once he learns how to use pastebin, i think it's gonna be fine
<tsimpson> just a fyi, I've put "compbot" in #ubuntu and #kubuntu to test some supybot memory usage
<bazhang> thanks!
<tsimpson> it should be silent and not interfere with ubottu
 * IdleOne refrains from abusing compbot
<IdleOne> knome: you experiencing diffculty getting your suggestions implemented by a user also?
<bazhang> wow nasty hostname
<knome> IdleOne, of course ;)
<IdleOne> at work we use pcanywhere user calls " I can't do this!" I connect and do it. WOW your a genius!
<knome> yeah
<IdleOne> user doesn't learn anything but then again they aren't meant to
<knome> guess why i have three vnc bookmarks for the pc's of my family
<IdleOne> company does not want the user to learn, they just want us to fix the issue and let them go back to selling hammers and screws or whatever heh
<knome> true
<knome> why would they want to use time+money to educate their employees
<knome> if it's not defined in the law
<jussi> lol
<IdleOne> well we do tech support for hardware stores
<IdleOne> the company doesn't need IT experts selling hardware
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> guess that is why I have a job
<knome> ;]
<jussi> Just FYI: We are gradually moving bot requests over to #ubuntu-bots-team, so if directing people please point to there. We will still take requests in #ubuntu-irc, but eventually we would like all requests to go to -bots-team.
<jussi> and for all of you who missed it: http://tsimpson.ubottu.com/blog/archives/7
<maco> bazhang: shmatak looks problematic
<maco> 1. the ident is "holyshit"
<maco> 2. "pederasi" sounds to me like "pederast" which means "pedophile"
<bazhang> maco, check the mafioaa87 one
<maco> ugh
<knome> tsimpson,     *
<knome> With this new layout we hope to firstly reduce the load on ubottu, and also make it clearer exactly which bot should be in which channels which channels.
<knome> "which channels which channels"
<jussi> knome: his word press has been evil to him...
<bazhang> wow banlist is full
<tsimpson> which witch is which?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<jussi> bazhang: I delegate you to fix it :P :P
<bazhang> ok :)
<tsimpson> you may want to attempt to clear out the stale +e's
<IdleOne> why don't the floodbots remove all those bans?
<jussi> because they are evil...
<bazhang> the floodbot redirects to #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<jussi> bazhang: get rid if they are older than 2 weeks.
<bazhang>  [MaFiOtA_1987 very objectionable mask
<bazhang> jussi, okay
<bazhang> only two from two weeks ago.  many from a week ago.
<bazhang> not sure what you mean by the exceptions, however
<tsimpson> the +e list is the ban exception list, it overrides a +b or +q
<tsimpson> I'd say a week is old enough to remove them
<bazhang> not seeing them however
<tsimpson> you need to be +o to and use '/mode e' to see the list
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> huge list
<bazhang> whoops that did not seem to work
<bazhang> bazhang removes ban on *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users
<bazhang> there must be some easier way of doing this (correctly, that is)
<IdleOne> ewww xchat should really format /mode e a little nicer
<bazhang> so the only way to do this is /mode #ubuntu -b fullstring here?
<bazhang> those who are in the know please share to us untutored masses
<bazhang> -e ?
<tsimpson> bazhang: -e, not -b
<tsimpson> you can give up to 4 modes at a time though
<bazhang> tsimpson, so /mode #ubuntu -e fullstringhere?
<tsimpson> yeah, or /mode -eeee first second third forth
<bazhang> e.g. scyo1234~webgateway.etc.etc.
<tsimpson> yep, the full mask
<bazhang> okay, trying again
<tsimpson> that's the reason the ban list seems to fill up, all those +e's count towards the total
<bazhang> so does it need to be done individually, or can I just lump them all together and do it in one shot
<tsimpson> you can do 4 at a time, per /mode command
<Tm_T> bazhang: max four can be in one shot
<bazhang> so /mode #ubuntu -eeee fourfullstringshere
<Tm_T> separated with space
<tsimpson> /mode -eeee first second third forth
<bazhang> thanks
<tsimpson> btw, you won't flood the channel. only those with +o can see +/-e changes
<IdleOne> bazhang: want I should start at the bottom of the list?
<IdleOne> so we can clear it faster
<bazhang> IdleOne, that's where I am :)
<tsimpson> the ones at the top should be the newest
<bazhang> just cleared buntu
<IdleOne> ok well here, copy a paste a chunk to me and I will do them
<IdleOne> or never mind
<IdleOne> since you did it
<bazhang> is that sufficient? just removed twenty or so
<tsimpson> should last for a little while at least
<tsimpson> the floodbots should warn when we are getting low (experimental) and when full
<bazhang> I'll be happy to do more; say the next 50%?
<tsimpson> I'd say remove up-to and including "nixbox!~816ef208@gateway/web/freenode/x-jviffnnfkuhopzjj hubbard.freenode.net 1274314920" (the last netsplit)
<bazhang> thanks much tsimpson
<IdleOne>  HDBanger (~HDBanger@c-24-245-37-203.hsd1.mn.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu ("Lick the stank.")
<IdleOne> yuck ^^
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: puregnome is If you want to remove all !KDE packages in Lucid 10.04 and previous Ubuntu versions, go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<IdleOne> the psychocats link removes more packages then the one in the !puregnome factoid does right now. it also has the commands to remove xubuntu and links for older versions.
<IdleOne> with Drgrov just now in #ubuntu he was stuck with the kubuntu shutdown and logon splash images. psychocats takes care of those from the get
<IdleOne> So anyway I think an edit to the factoid is necessary
<IdleOne> :)
<jussi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<jussi> hram, we used to have the psychocats link... I wonder what the reasoning to change it was
<IdleOne> not sure but seems to me if we can have a user resolve his issue in one shot that is better then having him come back and ask a second question about the same issue
<jussi> IdleOne: feel like putting that info onto an ubuntu wiki page somewhere?
<IdleOne> which info ?
<jussi> Id rather link to w.u.c than psycho cats
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> gimme a little bit I'll link you when done
<jussi> :)
<bazhang> keep an eye on jungli, he was trolling elsewhere earlier
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, bilalakhtar said: ubottu is the best! ubottu is the best! she knows ubuntu! she uses ubuntu! she is controlled by jussi! she is hosted by some Rackspace! 3 cheers to UBOTTU!
<knome> ugh
<IdleOne> uhh, how do I insert a command into a box like on the psychocats link?
<IdleOne> on the wiki that is
<IdleOne> or in the wiki
<bazhang> the factoid edit?
<IdleOne> yes
<jussi> IdleOne: I used to know, but I cant remember :P goo look at another wiki page with it?
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> I was hopping you wouldn't say that
<jussi> ie. click edit and see how they did it?
 * IdleOne does his homework
<bazhang> yikes that usb factoid refers to feisty
<jussi> bazhang: o.O which one?
<bazhang> the !usb one jussi
<jussi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> trying to find a more recent one on the web now
<IdleOne> jussi:  not pretty but does the job. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/puregnome  if anybody wants to clean it up and adda Table to it, be my guest :)
<IdleOne> oh I should add credit to psychocats?
<Mamarok> sorry, connection is a bit shakey
 * IdleOne grabs Mamarok and holds her still
<Tm_T> troll in -devel
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: I'm not sure if playing with trolls helps alot but... (:
<charlie-tca> Thinking you are right
 * charlie-tca could not resist the 'throw the money away' thing anyway
<mneptok> charlie-tca: please do not feed trolls in channels where you have no access.
<charlie-tca> okay
<mneptok> if it escalates because of your actions, what will you do?
<Tm_T> actually I think the rule of thumb is "do not feed the trolls" anyway
 * mneptok nods
<charlie-tca> valuable point. Thank you for the reminder
<nigelb> Can someone look at #ubuntu-devel, somone suspect to be trolling..
<Tm_T> nigelb: we are at it
<bazhang> subway24?
 * Tm_T assumes mneptok has access there
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> thank you :)
<mneptok> Tm_T: i do.
<bazhang> arand mentioned it a bit ago
<jordy240> dmsuperman is trolling in offtopic and is not getting banned/kicked
<Tm_T> I actually asked Spama.. not to feed that one so
<bazhang> jordy240, how so
<jordy240> troll
<bazhang> jordy240, the ops are in that channel already
<jordy240> ......ok
<jordy240> good to hear?
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> guess dms forgot about !enter
<IdleOne> Why is it we have to continue warning him on a daily basis and nothing gets done about him?
<bazhang> dmsuperman?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> he does this Holier then thou thing everyday
<IdleOne> if you disagree with anything he says then we are the arses
<IdleOne> and he knows all
<mneptok> maybe he knows where my car keys are.
<mneptok> 'cause i sure don't.
<IdleOne> ask him
<IdleOne> I'm sure he will potificate on the subject
<IdleOne> pontificate*
<mneptok> i'd rather just walk everywhere.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daekdroom said: br is Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !hi is <sed> / Feel/ This is a support channel. Feel/
<guntbert> hi, I'm aware that ubottu is probably in non-support channels too - so my proposal would not make much sense there - is it possible to limit the factoid to only support channel?
<guntbert> channels
<IdleOne> guntbert: I believe they can make the factoid channel specific
<IdleOne> with the same trigger in diff channels it will display diff factoid
<IdleOne> I think :/
<guntbert> IdleOne: yes, that would mean to create one for every support channel - but maybe there is some shortcut :-)
<IdleOne> guntbert: who ever approves the factoid edits probably will be able to figure that all out
<jussi> guntbert: yeah, its a bit hard currently
<guntbert> jussi: I was afraid of that - but I really think that not mentioning "support" in !hi leaves room for misinterpretations
<jussi> guntbert: I think it might be nice to implement groups of channel specific factiods, but we have much more pressing things at the moment
<IdleOne> I think -ops needs a coffee and donut fund
<guntbert> jussi: fair enough - I'll leave it to you then - btw ubottu's new home seems to have done wonders for her health :-)
<jussi> guntbert: if youve python experience we could always use more contributors ;)
<jussi> IdleOne: lol
<IdleOne> :)
<guntbert> jussi: no, sorry, but that could be a reason to acquire them :-)
<jussi> guntbert: if you are interested, you can come join us in #ubuntu-bots-devel
 * guntbert hands around a tray with espresso
<IdleOne> thanks I'll take two
<jussi> !cookie | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IdleOne> jussi: I know you are a busy person. Did you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/puregnome and please offer any suggestions/changes
<IdleOne> ohh espresso and cookie :)
<guntbert> jussi: thanks for the invitation - before that I'll have a good look at the language though - although they say that the n-th language comes a lot easier :-)
<IdleOne> guntbert: thinkpython.com
<IdleOne> that should get you hacking in no time :)
<jussi> guntbert: tsimpsonis really helpful and will answer any questions you have if he can. there is also myself m4v and a few others
<IdleOne> I should look at that link myself
<jussi> IdleOne: o.O that seems a bit over the top no?
<IdleOne> what does?
<guntbert> IdleOne: thx - reading , jussi: thx to you too
<jussi> the insstructions in the link...
<jussi> guntbert: laters!
<IdleOne> jussi: there is no nicer way I could find to display the commands
<IdleOne> that is why I said earlier of someone knows how to clean that up
<jussi> IdleOne: why not use xfce-* etc...
<jussi> ?
<IdleOne> all I did was copy the instructions. I did not write them
<IdleOne> don't know if using wildcard would change the outcome
 * jussi would like a few more opinions on this.
<IdleOne> like I said i would appreciate if anybody could clean it up and make it more friendly looking
<jussi> in any case, I got to go...
<IdleOne> later
<android> Bwahahahah
<android> I'm back :D
<android> This phone rocks :D
<IdleOne> lol
<mneptok> android: you rang earlier?
<Tm_T> mneptok: no, you cannot ring with android
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using !Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus and http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no virus is <alias> antivirus
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no linuxvirus is <alias> antivirus
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (hello-everybody has been told not to advertize his silly channel before)
 * tonyyarusso is thinking "FotherMucker" isn't an appropriate nick, in line with our "obfuscated swearing is still swearing" stance - anyone care to offer a second opinion?
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> I think he needs to be asked to change nick or leave the channel
<IdleOne> problem solved
<InsertNameHere> Hello powers
<InsertNameHere> I have come here to seek answers
<IdleOne> hello InsertNameHere, how can we help you?
<InsertNameHere> I was wondering why swearing is tolerated in some ubuntu rooms, but not in others?
<InsertNameHere> I mean surely people who discover IRC are mature enough.
<IdleOne> the rooms it is tolerated in are not official ubuntu channels
<InsertNameHere> Ah, that makes sense.
<IdleOne> so the club you are talking about...not ubuntu related
<InsertNameHere> ##club-ubuntu?
<IdleOne> wouldn't know and please don't advertise other channel names
<InsertNameHere> Oh, I'm sorry.
<mneptok> that channel is not an official Ubuntu channel
<InsertNameHere> I'm kinda new to all this.
<InsertNameHere> Thank you oh wise ones.
<InsertNameHere> For your guidance.
<IdleOne> InsertNameHere:
 * InsertNameHere bows out
<IdleOne> your welcome
<IdleOne> have a good day
<Madpilot> hmm, interesting that FotherMucker changed his/her/its name to InsertNameHere before coming here, then changed it back after they left this channel
<IdleOne> I just asked him to part ubuntu channels with that nick and he did right away without issue
<Madpilot> ah, good
<IdleOne> we had also asked him in -ot before he came here and he did change it then also without issue
<Madpilot> missed that in -ot, I'm on and off the kb this afternoon
<IdleOne> I think it was more just a "oops I forgot I was in there" thing
<Madpilot> different nicks depending on which channel they're in? OK, if that's working for them...
<IdleOne> would be interresting if you could do that on irc
<IdleOne> diff nick for diff channel on same network
<IdleOne> imagine being an op then heh
<Madpilot> oh boy, the trolls would love that one
<IdleOne> well bans would be global in that case I think
<IdleOne> hmm no that wouldn't work either
<Madpilot> anyway, just be thankful IRC doesn't work that way :)
<IdleOne> yup
<Madpilot> must go do real-world bumpf before the bank closes. later.
<IdleOne> I got a slight headache just from thinking about the logistics for one minute
<Madpilot> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-22
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lumos has trolled enough)
<bazhang> hiexpo going off, again
<IdleOne> nahh he is just reading trek wrong
<IdleOne> well least I hope he isn't about to go off again
<IdleOne> I think trek is compiling ruby or something and having some issues
<MrPancake> Heh, trolling user in #ubuntu-beginners. I've tempquieted him.
<MrPancake> Feel free to remove it, or to handle him differently.  I just wanted to restore order before I had to leave.
<IdleOne> MrPancake: who?
<MrPancake> ROFLCOPTER
<IdleOne> yeah he was trolling in #freenode before
<IdleOne> How come rww has voice in -ot?
<MrPancake> No clue.
<MrPancake> Wasn't me. :-p
<IdleOne> I blame you anyway :)
<Jordan_U> Zarrasqueta in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: already added a mark in the bot
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Thanks. Out of curiosity, does that mean that while he isn't banned the bot will trigger a warning here next time he joins #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> I believe it does, my first time using the mark so we will see
<Jordan_U> Thanks again.
<elky> jussi, SPAMMER!
<IdleOne> is SPAMMER what you call a spam sandwich?
<elky> it's what you call someone who sends an email with a bazillion links in it
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> yeah jussi is a SPAMMER
<elky> he had to be pushed through mailman moderation because he tripped spamassassin, and i just had to retrieve him from my junk. i only knew i had to because i got the mod notification
<IdleOne> spamassassin < what an ugly looking word
<IdleOne> that word should auto magically cause all the bots to freak out and start banning people randomly
<IdleOne> :)
<elky> jussi, you might also want to follow up with the url to the blog post you stole the mail text from, it's lost all the links.
<android> tonyyarusso: whats the idea with the voicing?
<android> tonyyarusso: whats the idea with the voicing?
<android> Argh
<tonyyarusso> It's all a master plot to make you paranoid.
<bazhang> hah
<android> ...
<tonyyarusso> He has...The Black Spot!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ryaxnb said: !lart is gone, sadly.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LizardK|ng said: !no is norwegian
<android> Sigh...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Cynthia said: !graphics is <reply> When you face a problem with your computer's graphics, please provide the brand and model of your graphics card or chipset (lspci) and !paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.log
<chickenheads> why does everyone half a + next to their name?
<bazhang> they're oh he quit
<IdleOne> can someone walk adamantus in #ubuntu with adding deb lines to sources.list
<IdleOne> have a nice day folks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-23
<bazhang> I'm concerned that sean__ is going to offer very bad advice in PM
<IdleOne> evening
<IdleOne> What is the policy on posting these types of links?
<IdleOne> <Curly_Q> DASPRiD you can find the driver      http://www.driversguide.com
<IdleOne> it requires login
<IdleOne> and then probably wants you to buy some stupid application that wont work anyway
<ubottu> In ubottu, soreau said: !ati is <reply>For Radeon 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, the open source "radeon" driver is already installed and working with 3D by default. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver but is not necessary for 3D. More help in #radeon
<bazhang> fireko and valkyrie appear to be connecting from the same address and have similar intent
<bazhang> apparently he is in #arch right now discussing trolling #ubuntu
<bazhang> <Valkyrie> There. Ye' have what ya wish. I stop - fer now.
<tsimpson> IdleOne: we don't have a specific policy for that, though it may fall under spamming and not being helpful (unless it's a genuinely useful link for the person)
<Tm_T> we also prefer ubuntu codumentation
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<elky> Can I suggest you ping a friend of mine, tigrmesh, who is an arch op whenever this happens.
<bazhang> they were warned in #archlinux at the time by those present
<elky> cool, if they go unheeded, do ping my friend though
<elky> probably even worth doing if they don't get any op attention at the time anyway
<bazhang> okay, many thanks (have @mark'd them/him as well)
<ikonia> ahhhh I got hit with a auto kline script trying to help someone in #ubuntu
<ikonia> suckered
<bazhang> panarchy is back
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> he's not been in any #ubuntu channels that I know of
<bazhang> not that I have seen, just another prominent linux channel
<ikonia> which one ?
<bazhang> ##linux
<ikonia> I didn't see him in there
<ikonia> odd
<ikonia> must have not been watching
<elky> ikonia, what you said in #u doesn't really correlate with your kline
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> explain
<elky> 19:33:56 is when you spoke, 19:34:06 is the last line anyone said before your kline, 19:34:15 is when the kline hit, 19:34:43 is the next line by anyone.
<ikonia> ahhh did the spam not hit #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> it must have just been #freenode
<elky> no
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> that's a relief, I'm in 100 channels so hitting all of them would have been annoying
<elky> * Guest04934 (~chatzilla@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk) has joined #freenode
<elky> <Guest04934> JOIN IN http://hnode.tripod.com/ . AND USE OUR NEW JAVACHAT!!!
<elky> That's not good.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> should have used wget to test it
<elky> Oh, the linking spam is back?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> some guy was asking for help in #ubuntu, I was sceptical but gave the benifit of the doubt
<elky> ah, i see it there now
<ikonia> hello Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Hi, the_file in #ubuntu may be a troll.
<ikonia> lets look
<ikonia> no problem, lets see what happens
<bazhang> theidiot in -ot
<bilalakhtar> I noticed an offensive quit message on channel #ubuntu-offtopic by user theidiot
<elky> bilalakhtar, thanks. we were already watching him. if you notice him return please let us know
<bilalakhtar> elky: Ok, I think I should leave now, since idling here is not allowed :). Will come back if theidiot comes back
<bilalakhtar> hello, people, I cannot connect to #ubuntu-offtopic. Why? I am connecting from my office. Is that a problem? But I can connect to other channels.
<bazhang> what happens when you try?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: It says "Cannot connect to #ubuntu-offtopic: Permission denied"
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: A firewall problem?
<bilalakhtar> I should ask it in #freenode I suppose
<bazhang> that is odd
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic  fails?
<bilalakhtar> yeah
<bilalakhtar> Ok, I have to go to my home now, will see if the problem occurs there or not
<bazhang> what about some random channel
<bazhang> #debian for example
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: debian also not working.
<bazhang> bizarre
<bazhang> that was !pl not !cz
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> well maybe being a little more polite next time will get him the correct answer :/
<ikonia> IdleOne: what good will running a dual boot system over wubi do for him ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: not actually certain but I have seen people say Ubuntu runs smoother in a actual install instead of wubi
<ikonia> doesn't seem sensible to blindly advise a full OS install without something to back it up
<ikonia> it's more likley he's not using the video card config correctly so everything appears slow
<IdleOne> noted
<funkyHat> having trouble leaving a comment on the bantracker
<IdleOne> did you give ubottu a cookie first?
<funkyHat> I don't think it's an auth issue: <class '_sqlite.DatabaseError'>: attempt to write a readonly database
<IdleOne> poke tsimpson about it
<jussi> #ubuntu-bots team for bot issues ;)
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-bots-team
<IdleOne> thank you jussi
<jussi> heh
<jussi> yes
<bilalakhtar> Hello ops, for an unknown reason, I am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic. I can connect only through webchat. Can someone tell the reason?
<bilalakhtar> ^ I am connected to that channel through webchat. I am connecting through my office proxy. The problem is with the office for some reason, since I can connect from my home. I am at home right now, but using office proxy to test this problem which I discoveren an hour ago.
<bilalakhtar> elky: Hi there! Can you solve my problem over here?
<bilalakhtar> Is someone over here available?
<bilalakhtar> Can someone help me? I have switched back to my home network now. I can connect to offtopic from home, but not office, though I can connect to other channels from office.
<IdleOne> bilalakhtar: is there a pattern in the channels you can't connect to?
<IdleOne> I mean is it only channels that have -offtopic in the name?
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: no. Only #ubuntu-offtopic. I can connect to kubuntu-offtopic as well. I can connect to all other channels but not that one
<IdleOne> although I don't think that would make a difference unless your work network somehow blocks those channels
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: My network admin says port 8001 is completely unblocked.
<IdleOne> bilalakhtar: #freenode may be able to help. seems strange that it is only that one channel
<jussi> bilalakhtar: what is the proxy you are using at work?
 * jussi guesses there is a ban on the proxy
<bilalakhtar> jussi: You mean the IP?
<bilalakhtar> I mean IP address? just a min
<jussi> yes
<IdleOne> 67.63.55.2
<bilalakhtar> It is 188.248.72.71
<bilalakhtar> My office is quite large, and I know many other people who also use freenode
<jussi> [17:43:26] * 367 #ubuntu-offtopic *!*@188.248.72.71 elky!~melissa@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.elkbuntu 1274619923
<jussi> it has a ban...
<bilalakhtar> jussi: huh? why?
<jussi> one sec
<elky> That is the ban on 'theidiot'
<jussi> elky: ahh, thanks.
<jussi> bilalakhtar: ^^
<elky> jussi, oddly enough, bilalakhtar reported theidiot's quit message.
<bilalakhtar> jussi: elky: SO theidiot connected from my office?
<elky> I smell socks.
<bilalakhtar> I will contact the other people.
<bilalakhtar> Quite many people use ubuntu-offtopic in my office
<bilalakhtar> but why? thats strange
<elky> I'd have thought they'd be working if they were in an office.
<jussi> btw, all the offtopic ops, funkyHat, gord, topyli, tonyyarusso etc please check your bans in there. we have a growing list and we need to make sure that they arent stale.
<jussi> Also, theres some funky webchat bans in there...
<bilalakhtar> elky: I remember theidiot. Yeah, I forgot to notice that my problem began when theidiot left.
<bilalakhtar> Infact, I left the room just after this message.
<bilalakhtar> <bilalakhtar> !language | theidiot
<bilalakhtar> I had to go and get something checked in my workplace.
<elky> Well I'm not really wanting to let him back in.
<bilalakhtar> elky: So what should I do? Ok, I will connect from webchat from now onw.
<bilalakhtar> Thanks for finding the root of the problem.
<elky> jussi, suggestion?
<elky> bilalakhtar, i'd kind of suggest that you find who at your workplace is breaking rules.
<bilalakhtar> elky: Ok, will do that tomorrow.
<jussi> elky: not at the min
<jussi> bilalakhtar: see you tomorrow then
<bilalakhtar> jussi: Thanks. i hate theidiot, whosoever it is. cya
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (freecock)
<gord> thanks jussi, don't have my scripts installed on this computer
<jussi> gord: np. please remember to look at the bans there when you get a chance
<gord> yeah non of them are mine :)
<jussi> hehe
<nhandler> jussi: You realize that your ban on *!*@gateway/web/freenode/x-spoyokokuwykrazb will not work well.
<jussi> nhandler: yes,i do.
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (TheSexyTomWebDev is trolling)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (TheSexyTomWebDev being mindless)
<jussi> 10.04 Upgrade started :)
<jussi> whoops, wrong channel
<knome> har har
<jussi> was meant for -offtopic...
<jussi> but meh
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (TheSexyTomWebDev)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from thesexytomwebdev)
<ikonia> ahh this guy again
<knome> he's now at #xubuntu
<knome> ...and spamming/flooding
<ikonia> is he allowed in with that nick, I thought topyli asked him to change it (or tsimpson )
<knome> i don't know, but maybe not
<knome> looks like his attitude is not one of the best
<ikonia> I'll let the name slide as I can't see the logs, however he's gone if he messes around
<knome> would it be okay to point to #ubuntu-offtopic, or do you want him out of there?
<knome> oh well..
<ikonia> he's been in there before and knows where it is
<knome> right. so he was there only to cause problems
<knome> kind of could have seen that through his nick and messages
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> jussi: that ought to take care of mine.
<maco> tsimpson: whisky tango foxtrot
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> I only dance while drinking whisky
<ikonia> how odd, I'm too enjoying a glass of whiskey
<Tm_T> ikonia: he's been asked to change the nick several times
<ikonia> Tm_T: thank you
<topyli> banforward, i would say
<topyli> just my two eurocents
<ikonia> I'll wait for him to rejoin
<topyli> yeah. you can try once more in pm, but i doubt it will work
<Tm_T> no point to ask nicely anymore, it's been gone thru many times already, he knows it very well
<Tm_T> banforward for his nick
<Tm_T> ...this headache kills me, good night everyone
<ikonia> night
<knome> Tm_T, rest in peace
<knome> Tm_T, see you in afterlife
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-16
<popey> that doesnt look good at all
<LjL> to me either
<popey> its a saved copy of a launchpad bug with a payload in an iframe
<LjL> someone from club said the second link posted tries to pulls stuff from "unvalidatedinput.com"
<popey> it does
<LjL> i hope those two idiots aren't still sending this stuff as PM
<popey> i cant figure out what the payload is
<popey> the apt:// url is huge
<popey> apt:// followed by 98K of junk
<LjL> for me it just gave an error when i tried to open it from chromium
<popey> looks like someone posted it to the forums
<popey> and it was removed by admins
<LjL> popey: [01:22:45] <kevinf311-lap> LjL: unvalidatedinput.com traceroutes to readme.kabul2600.org (193.105.134.88)
<popey> newish site too
<popey> private go-daddy reg, useful
<LjL> i invited kevinf311-lap here since i was tired of relaying back and forth :P
<popey> hah
<LjL> 2600 is a hacker thing isn't it?
<popey> any idea who owns it?
<popey> yeah, ish
<kevinf311-lap> they go through a "domains by proxy, inc" and godaddy
<kevinf311-lap> site just came up in the last day or so
<kevinf311-lap> want me to check out the other one, too?
<popey> go for it
<kevinf311-lap> meh, it just has the same unvalidatedinput.com thing
<kevinf311-lap> looks like the apt: is in an iframe somewhere
<kevinf311-lap> trying to hunt it down
<popey> yeah, 98K of crud
<kevinf311-lap> ooh thunderstorm
<popey> interesting, there's a tumblr stat tracker counter in there too
<kevinf311-lap> yeah
<kevinf311-lap> that apt: bit is hugely long
<kevinf311-lap> anyone recognize what the encoding might be?
<popey> file doesnt know what it is
<kevinf311-lap> i... i want to take this into work
<kevinf311-lap> what exactly does apt have access to on the system when it runs?
<popey> well, its not apt
<popey> it's apt-url, which is python.
<kevinf311-lap> oh, that's more fun
<popey> but it gets passed to ubuntu software centre, which can be given sudo access
<LjL> [01:33:00] <incog> http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/ <- he posted it again
<LjL> maybe time to ban these bitches
<kevinf311-lap> perhaps
<popey> ugh, UK ISP
<kevinf311-lap> that is a much funnier url
<popey> where was is posted?
<LjL> #ubuntu like the other two
<kevinf311-lap> so this .tk tld is technically "Tokelau" but reg sites can use it for the public too
<kevinf311-lap> the general glabal public, that is
<popey> but yes, I'd remove
<LjL> jrib: maybe you can remove incog and murdox? they're posting malicious stuff
<LjL> though we're still trying to find out how malicious
<kevinf311-lap> i like that their names are "incog" and "murdox"
<LjL> but it's not good at all for sure
<popey> got them!
<popey> kunwon0 in #archlinux
<popey> been k-lined before too
<LjL> kunwon* (except for the real kunwon) are gnaa spammers
<popey> lncog, inco9, kunwon88..
<kevinf311-lap> bigbloggers actually comes up as gnaa
<kevinf311-lap> that last url has been on ubuntuforums before
<popey> well, that was "fun"
 * popey goes to bed
<popey> thanks :)
<kevinf311-lap> well, i think y'all have closed the loop on that
<kevinf311-lap> o/
<LjL> i banned them from the floodbots account
<LjL> can't take this shit, sorry
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rww> #ubuntu happening of the day: someone pasteflooding the channel with the output of sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<popey> hah
<rww> nhandler: okay, I've come around to your opinion on +q's being good. Watching people join and part in an attempt to evade them is cathartic.
<tonyyarusso> rww: The pastefail is almost zen in its stupidity.
<Braiam> why I'm in the unregged chan?
<Braiam> here too?!?!
<Braiam> gotta go, you can query me or send me a memo :)
<LjL> hi. have the malicious linkers showed up again?
<LjL> and if you don't know what i'm talking about, ask me as it may be important
<LjL> also, any irc council member around?
<popey> I see no more .tk links since last night
<jussi> LjL: Im here. /msg'd
 * genii-around puts on a fresh pot of coffee
 * mneptok needs cup #2
 * genii-around slides mneptok another mug
<rww> Heads up to the #xubuntu ops: LarsT's in there being his usual self.
<rww> also, if he's still banned from #ubuntu, he's ban-evading there. I don't have time to check.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> Kuifje111 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Interesting username on N3M35I5.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> Shadowww|RDP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Again
 * Pici hrms
<Pici> I always have to wonder when people who I don't ever remember seeing say hello.
<rww> Ugh. I take it we decided to give LarsTorbenn another round in #ubuntu.
<Pici> I don't know what to do with him
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (passss)
<rww> Ban him on sight? He's a persistant annoyance and ban-evades constantly, I don't see why we put up with it or believe the crap he says in here about "neighbors".
<rww> except he's not ban-evading, because someone unbanned him, because I don't know why :|
<LjL> rww is becoming an ljl
<LarsTorbenn> why banned ?
<LarsTorbenn> Pici
<CarlFK> i think there should be a policy about neighbors and cowworkers that is pretty much: too bad.
<Pici> LarsTorbenn: Because you said you wouldn't do what you just did.
<LarsTorbenn> what did i?
<LarsTorbenn> ask a question ?
<rww> CarlFK: My de facto one is "If we can't tell the difference between your behavior and your "neighbors'", we don't care whether you're telling the truth about them existing." ;)
<Pici> LarsTorbenn: Constantly repeat a question, berate other users when they told you they didn't know.
<LarsTorbenn> Pici: szal told me to ask my question again !
<Pici> You completely disregarded the guidelines that you said that you had read.
<LarsTorbenn> Why do you lie me ?
<LarsTorbenn> All the peoples told !ask to me
<LarsTorbenn> Altought I asked my question.
<LjL> you also said "shit", "omfg" and stuff
<LarsTorbenn> Then i told it again.
<Pici> YOU are are in control of your actions.
<LjL> i think you should know the guidelines very well at this point
<LarsTorbenn> Oh yes. omfg.
<LarsTorbenn> its really bad !
<Pici> Or you should be.
<LjL> yes it is
<LarsTorbenn> yes it is
<LarsTorbenn> and why can other people pm me ?
<LarsTorbenn>  
<rww> considering that you're just as inflammatory in other channels as #ubuntu, I don't think you can blame the specific circumstances here.
<LjL> this is IRC. PMs are allowed.
<LarsTorbenn> NO!
<LarsTorbenn> you didnt read the rules
<Pici> You're on thin ice already, you should tread carefully.
<LjL> LarsTorbenn: i only wrote part of them.
<LarsTorbenn> in the rules stands no pm
<rww> no it doesn't
<LjL> nope
<LarsTorbenn> yes there are
<LjL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LjL> do you mean this "rule"?
<LarsTorbenn> No
<LarsTorbenn> it stands in the rules
<rww> quote, please?
<LarsTorbenn> wait
<LarsTorbenn> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> LarsTorbenn: quote from the guidelines?
<LarsTorbenn> Don't cross post your question      * Each Ubuntu channel has distinct topic ranging from general Ubuntu chat, to specific Ubuntu technologies. Ask your question in the channel that is most relevant to your query. Don't post in multiple Ubuntu channels or in channels with unrelated topics. To check a channels topic type "/topic".
<rww> LarsTorbenn: which part of that mentions PM?
<LjL> and where does that mention private messages?
 * rww steps back
<LarsTorbenn> i meant
<LarsTorbenn> query
<LjL> query = private messages
<LarsTorbenn> yes
<LjL> but it also equals "inquiry"
<LjL> you know, english is english
<LjL> in that case, it obviously means "inquiry"
<LarsTorbenn> and the other thing is
<LarsTorbenn> the pms queries are annoying me
<LarsTorbenn> its a criminal offense offense
<LjL> ok
<LjL> except it's not
<LarsTorbenn> yes it is
<LjL> so let's concentrate on your breaking the guidelines instead
<LarsTorbenn> okay
<LarsTorbenn> the only thing where i agree is
<LarsTorbenn> the cursing
<LjL> ok, and the cursing alone is enough for a ban at this point, after all the history you have
<LarsTorbenn> and i dont think
<LarsTorbenn> it is serious
<LarsTorbenn> if i say shit or omfg
<LjL> i think it is
<LarsTorbenn> no it is not
<LjL> and i'm afraid you're not the one to decide
<CarlFK> LarsTorbenn: your behavior is disruptive. the ops get to decide how much is tolerable.
<popey> LjL: http://security.goatse.fr/compiz-denial-of-service-vulnerability
<LarsTorbenn> no but i will write to ubuntu canonical
<LjL> feel free
<LjL> bye
<LarsTorbenn> and report your behaviour free
<LarsTorbenn> and contact sabdfl
<ikonia> then we are done here
<ikonia> please leave this channel
<rww> I note that it's also not acceptable behavior in #xubuntu or the other Ubuntu channels you've been in recently.
<LarsTorbenn> because i say
<rww> !appeals | The correct way to escalate things
<ubottu> The correct way to escalate things: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<LarsTorbenn> shit ?
<popey> sorry to just paste that at that point
<ikonia> popey: I like random interjection
<LjL> popey: hmm. at least it's not an exploit.
<popey> yeah
<LjL> popey: why doesn't it kill my session anyway?
<popey> mine either :)
<rww> IdleOne: ban-evasion ^
<Provee> why do you kick me althoung the problem isnt solved ?
<Provee> i dont join ubuntu until the problem is solved yes, but this here is the channel to discuss a boan
<IdleOne> Provee: the only way this problem is going to get solved is if you contact the IRCC
<LjL> Provee: because you've said you'd escalate it. please do, and leave us alone.
<rww> popey: Ah. I wasn't running compiz in my VM where I tested it, I guess.
<CarlFK> Provee: were you just here as LarsTorbenn?
<Provee> i think it wasnt good the cursing yes
<Provee> but i am so
<Provee> i am a hothead
<IdleOne> !appeals | Provee
<ubottu> Provee: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> there is the info you need to contact the IRCC.
<Provee> irc-council AT SPAMFREE lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<Provee> does that means
<IdleOne> Please part this channel as there is nothing else the ops team can do.
<Provee> irc-council@spamfreelists.ubuntu.com ?=
<IdleOne> yes
<ikonia> remove the spamfreelist
<ikonia> and don't paste it in here
<Provee> thanks i do not argue with you
<IdleOne> oops sorry yeah. remove the spamfree part
<CarlFK> Provee: I suggest you also talk to someone close to you who you trust.
<Provee> but it wasnt in my openion
<rww> ikonia: list is supposed to be there ;)
<Provee> to do something wrong
<ikonia> rww: is it ?
<Pici> yes
<rww> ikonia: it's a lists.ubuntu.com address, yes :)
<Pici> "Ubuntu IRC Council" <irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ikonia> ooh, popey apologies
<Provee> CarlFK why ?
<ikonia> oops Provee apologies
<Provee> yes i am really sorry, but i cant do anything for cursing
<rww> I wonder why we have it obfuscated on the wiki if people keep mentioning it here :)
<Pici> careful, popey might shut it down too if you anger him.
 * rww snorts
 * popey allocates funds
<CarlFK> Provee: you seem to have have anger issues.
<Provee> i am very very irritable / sensitive
<IdleOne> this is not the place to get therapy
<ikonia> Provee: we are done now - please leave the channel
<Provee> yes thats right
<IdleOne> Provee: We are done. please part.
<Provee> so when i will be unbanned
<Provee> and what do you mean CarlFK
<IdleOne> when the ircc makes a decision
<ikonia> Provee:you will not at this time, follow the process you have been given
<Provee> i read all guidelines
<Provee> should i do it again
<CarlFK> Provee: I am sure you can figure it out.
<ikonia> Provee: FOLLOW the process you have been given
<CarlFK> Provee: I don't feel the need to explain.
<Provee> why cant you unbann me an i promise not to cursing again
<ikonia> remove him
<ikonia> enough
<Provee> no i go alone
<ikonia> bye then
<IdleOne> that quick he evaded the ban. setting bans is not going to work with him, either we ban the entire host or figure something else out
<LjL> ban on sight works for me
<IdleOne> and fills up the ban list
<CarlFK> "we don't have the means to sort out problems caused by others that are indistinguishable from you."  wondering how do define what an op does.  "pattern of behavior, judgment, done, please forgive us if we make a mistake, but such is life"
<Provee> Pici i need to contact you private query
<Provee> or another operator per query
<ikonia> Provee: you are banned and your persistant abuse of the channels will not be tollerated any further
<ikonia> please leave this channel
<Provee> no!
<Provee> i get an lawyer about your privat textes
<ikonia> ok - please get your lawyers to contact me
<ikonia> I'll put my address on the letter I'm writing to your ISP - and I can be contacted through that
<ikonia> Provee: please leave the channel now
<Provee> i want to tell with an operator
<LjL> no
<ikonia> I am an operator
<IdleOne> Provee: Please be considerate and follow the Ubuntu guidelines.
<LjL> there is nothing to discuss any further
<ikonia> and I'm asking you to please leave the channel
<Provee> i will tell you if i know an lawyer
<ikonia> and I have told you to ask him to contact me
<Provee> and i dont agree with this behaviour what ikonia did in my private
<LjL> Provee: and gratuitous legal threats are also not tolerated
<ikonia> my details are on the comaplaint I'm writing to your ISP - when you get the information from that, you can ask him to contact me
<ikonia> I'll have the comaplint submitted today
<ikonia> so you shouldn't have to wait long
<topyli> this Tsune person in -ot is a bit weird. says noting but hello from time to time. the only other thing i've seen them says is "i'm hard"
<ikonia> what ever works for him
<genii-around> bot maybe?
<ikonia> IdleOne: best part message
<ikonia> I just (30 seconds ago) hit "bye" from amazon on that very game
<IdleOne> haha
<ikonia> buy even
<ikonia> wow, not sure what I was typing there
<IdleOne> Someone had a Chinese proverb as their quit message and I thought maybe I needed a cool quit message also. Shang Tsung is the first name that came to mind.
<IdleOne> that be the be of how it be
<ikonia> odd timing to use it after I just hit buy
<jussi> ikonia: you were thinking of IdleOne parting :P
<ikonia> possible
<IdleOne> odd because you think nobody sees what you are buying
<IdleOne> I also quit by accident. Unity has this odd placement of window controls
<ikonia> ha, unity
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (qwerty1234 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<pampel> hi
<IdleOne> hello
<pampel> i really cant believe that.
<pampel> what you do is unpossible.
<IdleOne> that is hard to believe
<IdleOne> what are we talking about?
<pampel> as you can see on my isp i am the neighbour of larstorbenn
<pampel> and he told  me all.
<CarlFK> oh dear.
<pampel> it is unbelievable
<IdleOne> pampel: if you are not Lars then we have nothing to speak about.
<IdleOne> Please part the channel.
<pampel> i am not lars but i dont agree with this
<CarlFK> pampel:  we don't have the means to sort out problems caused by others that are indistinguishable from you.
<pampel> he sits near me
<IdleOne> pampel: you don't have to agree with us.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<pampel> that isnt the poin.t. the ban is okay
<IdleOne> that is the info Lars needs to dispute the ops decision
<pampel> but the other thing that isnt the problem
<pampel> the bann is okay.
<IdleOne> pampel: The point is that we have nothing to discuss. We gave lars a chance
<IdleOne> We explained the consequences and now we are taking action.
<pampel> yes its okay i am of an other reason here.
<IdleOne> then please get to it.
<pampel> you threat
<pampel> with isp abouses and so on
<IdleOne> No we said we are going to report the constant abuse to his ISP.
<pampel> yes
<pampel> and this is libel
<IdleOne> it is not a threat. Now since this does not concern you I have no obligation to explain it to you.
<pampel> its a big slander
<IdleOne> Please part the channel and have a nice day.
<pampel> and i can tell you that because i am confronted with the law
<pampel> his offers is not to rejoin again
<IdleOne> good.
<pampel> is that okay for you
<IdleOne> have a good day.
<pampel> okay so the abuse fall off
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean.
<pampel> not abouse the isp
<CarlFK> pampel: your behavior and word choice is about the same as Lars.  expect the same response.
<pampel> and he dont rejoin
<IdleOne> We are not going to abuse anybody. Lars is the one abusing our channel and we told him what we would be forced to do if it continued.
<pampel> okay i  will tell him
<pampel> stop that
<pampel> cu
<IdleOne> bye
<jmcantrell_> hi, i use irccloud and i think there may be a ban on that domain or something because i always get "cannot send to channel" in any of the ubuntu rooms
<LjL> uhm i don't see a ban on you, not an obvious one anyway
<jmcantrell_> LjL, i'm on xchat right now b/c it's the only way i can talk to anyone in an ubuntu room
<LjL> oh
<jmcantrell_> LjL, the person that just joined is me. can you check that one?
<LjL> yeah web gateways are banned, i'm sorry
<LjL> i can set an exeption for now, but next time you'll still be banned
<jmcantrell_> what?? why?
<jmcantrell_> that's my preferred irc client
<LjL> because they cannot be associated with an IP (sometimes they can, but in that case i'm more than happy to add support for them in the FloodBots)
<Pici> People use irc gateways to circumvent bans.
<Pici> Is irccloud still free to use?
<jmcantrell_> that sure stinks for people like me who pay for irccloud
<Pici> jmcantrell_: If its paid only, I'm sure that we could come to an agreement with the irccloud folks./
<jmcantrell_> who should i tell them to talk to?
<maco> the IRC Council probably
<maco> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Pici> I'll send them an email as well with more info/
<jmcantrell_> ok
<Pici> I  know there are some Ubuntu people using irccloud as their prefered irc method.
<LjL> jmcantrell_: do you know if the x-srlgyshjlyliktow string you have in your mask is unique for your user?
<Pici> I'm guessing that the u324 is unique.
<jmcantrell_> LjL, hmmm. good question. let me ask them
<jmcantrell_> is the problem that you need something unique to ban on, should i run amok?
<Pici> Essentially.
<Pici> People paying for a service are less likely to do that, but not unheard of.
<LjL> jmcantrell_: can you try disconnecting and reconnecting jmcantrell so we can see if the string changes? or is it a hassle?
<jmcantrell_> LjL, no. i want to help you any way i can to resolve this
<jmcantrell_> one sec
<jmcantrell_> apparently so, but the u324 does not
<rww> LjL: the x-part of gateways like that is random. bshellz et al are the same way
<rww> if you wanted to set an exempt, it'd be ident@gateway/web/irccloud.com/*
<LjL> hmmm
<rww> (and the ident is unique per user, obviously)
<Pici> Its a tricky situation.
<LjL> jmcantrell_: u324 might be something you set though
<rww> you can't really show the real hostname in whois because irccloud stays connected 24/7 and you just go to it from any webbrowser, as I understand it
<LjL> ah
<Pici> Right.
<jmcantrell_> i don't know of a way to set u324 manually
<rww> +e $a:whatever would be another option
<LjL> rww: i know how to exempt him personally, but...
<rww> indeed
<jmcantrell_> yeah, i don't see any options for setting that
<LjL> jmcantrell_: well i don't know what to do at the moment, but meanwhile, while you wait for the irc council / irccloud to talk about this, if i'm around feel free to nudge me to set a temporary exempt for you every time you join
<jmcantrell_> semi-related... are trolls a large enough problem that this kind of a strict policy is necessary?
<rww> jmcantrell_: yup
<LjL> jmcantrell_: they are a pretty darned big problem in all honesty
<jmcantrell_> :-/
<jmcantrell_> sucks. irccloud is a really convenient solution for me :(
<Pici> Due to the method in which we excempt users, we we can still see users try to rejoin using freenode's webchat after we've banned their normal hosts.
<LjL> jmcantrell_: you see, we could set a permanent exempt on you personally, but that wouldn't solve the core issue, and in the unfortunate circumstance anyone ever needed to ban you, they would not understand why the ban isn't working
<jmcantrell_> LjL, can you exempt me for now?
<LjL> jmcantrell_: yes
<jmcantrell_> LjL, yeah, i understand that
<LjL> jmcantrell_: you should be able to speak, try
<jmcantrell_> yeah, it worked
<jmcantrell_> thanks guys. i'm glad i at least know what's going on
<LjL> jmcantrell_: this exempt will work until you part the channel
<jmcantrell_> LjL, ok
<IdleOne> I think it important to note that just because a irccloud user joins here and asks for an exempt does not mean one will be granted.
<jmcantrell_> LjL, james at irccloud says that u324 is unique to me and unchangeable
<jmcantrell_> LjL, Pici : james is jwheare on freenode. he says you can pm him if needed
<LjL> jmcantrell_: thanks for the info. it's still not your IP, but i guess it's better than nothing, we need to think of something to deal with it using the bots
<Pici> jmcantrell_: Thanks
<jmcantrell_> the fear here is that i'll just sign up for another account to get around it?
<LjL> jmcantrell_: not quite, the problem is more that we'd still have to set an exempt (because *@gateway/web* at large needs to remain banned)
<LjL> jmcantrell_: so we'd need to have the bots remove the exempt automatically in case the user is banned
<jmcantrell_> ok
<Flannel> The new factoid syntax makes it easier to add a factoid accidentally.
<Flannel> Actually, I don't even think its overloading works at all currently.
<Flannel> "ubottu: foo nick"
<Flannel> or rather,
<Flannel> "ubottu: foo nick1 nick2"
<IdleOne> maco: !spam does not exist
<Flannel> is that calling ubottu's foo at nick1 nick2, or adding the factoid foo, with the response of nick1 nick2?
<maco> whoops
<maco> oh well. put a comment in the bantracker anyway
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (spam bot)
 * LjL will laugh at genii, caught by the exploit
<maco> why do people click on obvious-spam?
<LjL> i clicked on it too
<LjL> when i was an op, i clicked on anything that showed up on ubuntu channels
<LjL> so anyway, *adding handler for this to the bots*
<niko> why idoru isn't in #ubuntu btw ?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<LjL> niko: because some people (including me) asking for it to be removed during a meeting. we think it has way too many false positives.
<niko> ok
<LjL> niko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncil/TeamReports/11/April
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ipopey> Nice
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<Jordan_U> LjL: Never just click on a suspicious link, always wget it.
<Jordan_U> (and view it in a text editor).
<hypatia> unless it exploits a wget vuln
<hypatia> >_>
<Jordan_U> I think it's much less likely to exploit wget than a web browser.
<highvoltage> hey hypatia. it was good to meet you at uds!
<IdleOne> apparently a fix for the apturl exploit has been pushed to the archives
<IdleOne> the problem now is getting this spamming to stop
<hypatia> highvoltage: you too!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-17
<LjL> today LjL not-so-humbly teaches: how to make a customer happy with a quick google search and without throwing ten factoids at them
<ubottu> In ubottu, jbicha said: !schedule is For Ubuntu 11.10's release schedule, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<rww> Jordan_U: telnet!
<rww> IdleOne: nice. happen to know which package it was fixed in?
 * rww needs a changelog reference so he can close the bug he opened
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu (mernilio)
<rww> ^ troll, +q set
<rww> (has been an issue in the past, it seems)
 * rww afk
<IdleOne> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/783594
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783594 in apturl (Ubuntu Oneiric) "extremely long URL causes apturl to DoS window manager" [Low,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> hello kingkong
<kingkong> IdleOne: hello :)
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<kingkong> here is only help channel?
<IdleOne> this channel is for ban resolution
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is the support/help channel
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kingkong> ok, i'm in them now, thanks :)
<IdleOne> sure thing, if you don't mind could you please not idle in this channel.
<kingkong> here all of 56 users are ops in #ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> in #ubuntu and other channels yes
<kingkong> i see
<kingkong> it's too much :)
<kingkong> thanks, see you :)
<IdleOne> welcome.
<ubottu> In ubottu, new2net said: !old is 30+ revolutions around the sun.
<IdleOne> new2net: I take offence to that factoid :(
<IdleOne> I don't think we need the bot reminding us oldies how old we actually are.
<new2net> I didn't mean the earth. I guess I should have been more specific :)
<IdleOne> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<IdleOne> new2net: chances are that if the factoid isn't helpful/Ubuntu specific it will not be added
<new2net> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> new2net: Would you mind not idling in here. Thank you.
<new2net> k.. i was hoping that I would timeout after all 56 ops and gain control :P i'll leave tho
<IdleOne> 90% of the internet would need to shutdown for that to happen
<IdleOne> but okie dokie
<Pici> yeesh, there are 56 of us here.
<Pici> well, 53
<IdleOne> with plans to add more
<Pici> Thats kind of scary.
<IdleOne> we are bigger then a lot of the LoCo channels
<Pici> Granted, some of the people here belong to freenode, but still.
<elky> Hence just one reason why the no-idling rule is necessary.
<rww> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> rww: sure thing
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jordan_U> !away > lCH[A]
<jussi> Pici: any chance you are still up?
<LjL> elky: #gentoo-ops has no no-idling rule and gets on just fine though
<Tm_T> it's different
<elky> Completely different target audience.
<Pici> jussi: I'm up now. Still need me?
<jussi> Pici: pm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, soyo said: !trolling is A troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, soyo said: !troll is A troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tyi675546 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<fujisan> hello,
<fujisan> can i get some assistence please?
<Pici> Whats the issue?
<fujisan> it's a long story, in short: I stood up against borderline racist comments, and then i fell out of grace with the dutch ubuntu-nl-offtopic people, and they were always hostile to me afterwards, because they didn't see it as racism, but you see this is why i hate injustice, and i don't know how to deal with racist comments being made by ubuntu people, which are subsequently ignored by the admin?
<fujisan> i sorta went Marther Luther King on them... because i hate racism even if it's borderline
<fujisan> that's the worst kind in my opinion
<fujisan> i did the right, but i sacrificed a room in which i can chat in my own native language for it...it's sad really
<fujisan> it's this whole Geert Wilders mentality, but i won't stand for racism esp. not in ubuntu chatrooms
<fujisan> i mean they literally shunned me because i am not on their bandwagon i fell out of grace sorta speak...
<fujisan> what do you do when the country you live in turns racist, and you can't even feel safe in an ubuntu chatroom
<Pici> I don't see how any of that has to do with this channel.  We manage the core IRC channels here.
<fujisan> they violated the ubuntu spirit
<fujisan> so i think it has everything to do with it
<LjL> #ubuntu-nl is not a core channel. you want #ubuntu-irc to handle this, not #ubuntu-ops
<CarlFK> fujisan: people violate it all over the place.  we don't try to control the whole world.
<fujisan> so you guys have any advise for me?
<fujisan> can i start my own dutch ubuntu channel for instance ?
<LjL> fujisan: yes, take it up with the IRC Council, either in #ubuntu-irc or by email, and be sure to have logs to provide
<LjL> fujisan: as long as it's not a # channel but a ## channel, you're technically allowed to
<fujisan> ok thanks
<hypatia> man, that sucks :/
<Pici> Hm?
<rww> LjL: it's a LoCo channel, I'd have pointed them at the LoCo Council. But that's also because I can't run as easily from members of the IRC Council hunting me down.
<tsimpson> actually, they can come to either the IRC or LoCo council, we usually talk to each other about issues happening in LoCo channels
<popey> We do!?
<popey> I mean, we do.
<popey> :)
<Pici> And it might be better for it to come from an IRC person since this guy has some history.
<tsimpson> well, "we" talk to "them" anyway ;)
<popey> heh
<Pici> :P
<rww> Pici: true
<gord> Pici you seem to be channelling the godfather today ;)
<IdleOne> Sidewinder1: anything we can help you with?
<Sidewinder1> No, not especially; I just wanted to see the discussion between you and nece228 as I completely understand and agree with your position and wanted to give you some polite support, not that you need it.
<IdleOne> appreciate it but we normally don't allow onlookers
<IdleOne> it makes the other person feel like they are being attacked in some way.
<Sidewinder1> OIC. In that case I'm gone. BTW I really appreciate what you and all the other folks do here and on the forums. When I started with Gutsy, I didn't even know any one who knew *nix. I had to learn all myself and the forums were and are invaulable; It was two years later that I discovered these chanels. Sometimes I'm a little slow; bit it's all good. Thank you...Gone
<IdleOne> Thank you. :)
<Sidewinder1> Side slides IdleOne  another cup of coffee; this time, with sugar. :-)
<IdleOne> I think Sidewinder1 is trying to take genii-around's job :)
<Sidewinder1> Genii? That went right over my head; not that that's unusual these days. :-(
<jussi> shall we continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> genii is our resident coffee maker/giver
<IdleOne> jussi: right :)
<Sidewinder1> Bye, and thanks...
<ubottu> A_J called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici rolls eyes
<guntbert> hi, iEatChildren in #ubuntu refuses to change the nick (in PM: not happenign)
<guntbert> hmm - noone around?
<Tm_T> I am, but unfortunately not having time to do anything useful ):
<guntbert> Tm_T: its not that urgent either, but that nick bothers me
<guntbert> talked to him in PM....
<IdleOne> not sure what else to do but remove them from the channel. Not sure that is the best solution though.
<IdleOne> guntbert: is this something you can overlook? I mean besides the nick possibly being disturbing he didn't break any rules.
<IdleOne> if you honestly feel they need to either change nick or be removed I am willing to do so.
<IdleOne> Anybody else has a suggestion/comment on the nick please feel free to weigh in :)
<charlie-tca> I would say it is not in the right spirit. The only thing missing is the actual foul language words
<IdleOne> Going to let it be for now.
<Pici> I don't think this is the first time that we've had this conversation about this nick.
<IdleOne> I don't remember this specific nick
<IdleOne> most recent was FatherBadTouch iirc
<IdleOne> which also happens to be in z#u
<IdleOne> -z
<guntbert> sorry, people for the idling - necessities drove me from the computer
<IdleOne> no problem
<guntbert> if you are to let it lie - so will I
<IdleOne> guntbert: I am not sure what to do about it. This is why I am asking for others opinions also
<guntbert> my idea would have been that someone with ops hat talk to him - but I can understand if you don't ...
<IdleOne> I did ask him to change the nick
<LjL> honestly the nickname doesn't seem so terrible to me
<Pici> Me either. /shrug
<LjL> but then i've always been on the cautious side about policing nicknames
<guntbert> then I may have been over reacting - no harsh feelings on my side :)
<guntbert> have as nice a time as is possible around full moon
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> that was new.
<LjL> Pici: well it's still the compiz exploit, will add that site to the bots
<Pici> LjL: The long apt url one?
<LjL> Pici: yes
<LjL> Pici: should have added the unvalidatedinput site in the first place, since i knew the other sites were calling stuff from there
<Pici> LjL: Was this in the wild before the bug was filed?
<LjL> Pici: i don't know, it started happening the night before the last
<LjL> that i saw anyway
<Pici> :/
<LjL> Pici: popey, someone from ##club and i had some fun trying to understand what was going on with those sites
<Pici> Did UndiFineD talk to anyone about their survey?
 * LjL has no idea about that
<Pici> LjL: ah. I downloaded it with curl and noticed the huge url there.
<LjL> Pici: i opened it in my browser and accepted to install whatever apt: thing it offered, because i'm reckless :P
<LjL> but it does nothing on Chromium
<rww> It's not a very good exploit, imho. A whole bunch of things need to be aligned properly for it to actually do anything bad.
<rww> Plus it's, you know, fixed.
<Pici> Not in oneiric!
<rww> anyone who didn't learn their lesson after natty deserves what they get O:)
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu bin_bash warned about language multiple times.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> IdleOne: I already told erealz earlier that #ubuntu was for support only.
<Pici> UndiFineD: Howdy.  Do you think you could just explain what you've been doing and the goals etc. of your link.
<UndiFineD> yes, I can
<Pici> jussi: Do you have a moment for this?
<UndiFineD> I get lots of pokes, so .. hold on for a sec
<UndiFineD> The ubuntu advertisement team, is trying to do some research among the community, to help promote ubuntu better for new users. http://ubuntuadverts.org/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAdverts
<UndiFineD> we are in the process of creating several campaigns and we need to target them well
<Pici> topyli: do you have a minute?
<LjL> is this the same campaign that another marketing team member, i don't remember who, was promoting in #u/-ot a little while ago?
<LjL> someone, somewhere, in some way, for some reason. clear enough?
<topyli> Pici: sure
<topyli> Pici: note: i'm back from a party, so don't expect executive decisions :)
<LjL> topyli: can i be +F everywhere?
<topyli> wheeeeee why the hell not!
<LjL> :D
<topyli> (not)
<UndiFineD> :)
<Pici> topyli: I'm just looking for input or a blessing on UndiFineD asking people to fill out a survey in our channels.
<topyli> yes i see the backlog now
<IdleOne> maybe we can add a link to the topic
<UndiFineD> that would be cool
<IdleOne> instead of "spamming"
<UndiFineD> we are in #ubuntu-adverts btw
<Pici> Anyway, I need to depart. I just wanted to make sure that everything was "okay" so we wouldn't have any issues later.
<LjL> Pici: farewell
<topyli> looks cool to me
<Pici> I shall return at some later time.
<topyli> the channel looks well handled also
<UndiFineD> thank you
<LjL> i'm sort of uneasy about advertizing anything in #ubuntu, tbh
<UndiFineD> LjL, thats why i did not do it there :)
<UndiFineD> too crowded anyway
<topyli> i would probably ask the CC about the coolness of this though
<UndiFineD> mattgriffin works for canonical
<topyli> canonical is not ubuntu :)
<UndiFineD> no true
<LjL> my personal thought is it'd be fine to drop a line in #ubuntu-offtopic, and maybe set a topic there
<UndiFineD> but we have their blessing in helping us
<LjL> although the regulars there would jump at it but who cares :P
<topyli> the regulars will of course protest, but i think it's worth it
<LjL> topyli: and i will lead the protest!
<IdleOne> LjL: I will start making signs
<topyli> #ubuntu probably doesn't need it, those are people who already have ubuntu (and problems with it). -offtopic has people who might want to help
<UndiFineD> I am about to celebrate, the first 500 responses are there any moment now
<LjL> agreed. although in the topic would still be better than in the channel, but my fear is that of creating a precedent and then "why did you let Canonical do this but not XYZ company [owned by me]"
<IdleOne> because Canonical pays us!
<IdleOne> How much is XYZ Inc. willing to pay?
<topyli> i don't think it's a big problem putting canonical above other companies in this matter
<UndiFineD> who is being paid ?
<topyli> (personal opinion)
<IdleOne> topyli: I agree
<IdleOne> UndiFineD: not me.
<LjL> so if i send you €1 will you put my ad on #ubuntu? :P
<UndiFineD> :)
<IdleOne> LjL: Adv. packages start at €500
<topyli> LjL: if you send everyon in #ubuntu €1, we'll see again :)
<LjL> boo. anyway http://goo.gl/9bdKf is the survey we're talking about right?
<UndiFineD> same thing yes
<topyli> actually that survey is something that *might* be better in #ubuntu. its audience is not in -offtopic
<LjL> nobody in -offtopic uses ubuntu :P
<topyli> yeah
<topyli> and most of those who do, have used it for years. they can't even answer the questions :)
<UndiFineD> well, that is one thing I am already seeing, lots of windows and mac osx users
<LjL> there are a few new users coming into -ot though as being redirected
<LjL> anyway if you need space in the #ubuntu topic, feel free to remove my "Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient", i only intended for that to stay a bit after release time
<topyli> yes, and many stay. it's not as bad as we like to make it seem
<LjL> topyli: lies, it's terrible!
<topyli> the #ubuntu topic is a pretty expensive estate, it's *full*
<UndiFineD> do you think ubuntu is terrible or -ot ?
<LjL> even i am only using Ubuntu because i'm busy mining bitcoins, otherwise i have Debian installed ready to try :P
<LjL> UndiFineD: we're talking about -ot :)
<LjL> UndiFineD: and we don't *really* think that either (least i don't)
<topyli> UndiFineD: -ot is basically the whining channel :)
<LjL> i can actually hear the channel whine at times
<UndiFineD> yeah I am hardly found on -ot channels
<topyli> it's a way of life!
<UndiFineD> no, the other 60 keep me busy enough ;)
<LjL> @random ubuntu-topic ubuntu-offtopic-topic
<ubottu> ubuntu-offtopic-topic
<topyli> UndiFineD: i forgot. what do you actually need? permission to spam the topic with the survey link?
<LjL> (topyli is drunk)
<UndiFineD> well, I expected bad news, so you make me happy with anything
<Flannel> UndiFineD: There a time period/expiry to this? Only for a week or whatnot?
<topyli> yeah, i shouldn't make decisions
<UndiFineD> Flannel, I am hoping for 12.000 responses
<UndiFineD> so that might take a while
<Flannel> So are we leaving it up until you get 12000 responses? or are you collecting as many as you can in a month, and then calling it off?
<LjL> what about !Poll? we ask users not to make polls in the channel, but then it turns out the channel itself has a poll.
<UndiFineD> but to have is in a toopic somewhere for some time is great
<Flannel> LjL: It's a bit different.  Things like this have been done in the past, although never actually in #u
<topyli> i'm personally fine with replacing LjL's "don't flood" bit with a link to the poll, for some specified period of time
<topyli> LjL: !poll is different
<IdleOne> this is an actual Ubuntu team poll
<topyli> yeah
<LjL> *shrug*
<IdleOne> not random person poll
<Flannel> UndiFineD: I think it'd probably go better if you went back to your team, you all discussed how long this was going to stay open (12000 is an order of magnitude more than #u, so it's not going ot happen from that alone), based on your polling experiences and what makes sense from a polling perspective
<UndiFineD> we started promoting it, when mark said he wanted to go to 200 mil, with the current estimated 12 mil users, having 12.000 responses to it would be great
<Flannel> UndiFineD: That is, decide what you want, what makes sense, etc, and we can work to accommodate that within reason.
<topyli> i would also like to define a period in time rather than success
<Flannel> UndiFineD: 12 million users, not 12 million people in #ubuntu (which currently has 1700)
<Flannel> I'd hazard a guess that 10% of those are active, the others are idling, and that 50% of the active people actually read the topic.
<UndiFineD> very true
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gebbione said: ubottu: this is not one that needs to be compiled
<UndiFineD> I think we all would be happy with a week. I will stay around and keep you guys updated on it ok ?
<Flannel> I'm not trying to discourage you, but most polls are collected over a distinct period of time, so that you have a better sample rather than just dragging on forever.
<LjL> UndiFineD: while we're talking about polls perhaps i might go shameless-plug mode myself and point you people out to something i have? namely, BestBot in #ubuntu-bots is a poll bot that we direct people who want to do random polling to. it lets people vote for the "best" package in a certain category (like, what's the best word processor), although it can also be set to work for non-packages. just thought it might be of interest somehow.
<UndiFineD> LjL, cool !
<Flannel> (In addition, this time period usually coincides with the rest of the campaign, so if you're doing it on the forums, planet, etc, they'd all be the same period of time)
<Flannel> That way you hit as many eyeballs as you can, and then go off to crunch your numbers
<UndiFineD> Flannel, I think you are right, my team should cut it off at some time, but right now I am spreading the news here and there to see its impact on the numbers
<UndiFineD> The other campaigns are being created right now, I hope the others will come up with great things too, from which you should hear pretty soon
<Flannel> UndiFineD: I understand, but if we wind up sticking a trial balloon in #u, you won't get as good of results once the 'real' campaign starts, you're better off priming everything and maybe even just saying "It's the week of May 22 through 29" or "The entire month of June" (or whatever you actually decide is appropriate), and then when that starts, all the players just do it (with a reminder, of course :)
<popey> UndiFineD: has it been mentioned on planet ubuntu?
<UndiFineD> popey, I dont think so
<popey> right, well thats a massive fail.
<Flannel> UndiFineD: That's why I suggest you get all your ducks in a row, right up a wikipage about it or something (because some people will be interested in learning more, besides just the poll it self), and then come back and we can help you out :)
<popey> _loads_ of people read that
<Flannel> s/right/write/
<popey> the irc community is tiny compared to the number of people who read planet ubuntu
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<topyli> UndiFineD: i would have to agree with Flannel, you should focus on a period of time and attack on all fronts during that
<Flannel> UndiFineD: again, not trying to discourage, but to help you get more meaningful results, go talk these things through with your team, do some prep work, and we'll be happy to do our part.
<UndiFineD> ok I will
<popey> happy to give it a metion on the podcast too - we have ~10000 listeners or so
<LjL> UndiFineD: and pay bitcoins to people filling in the poll :P
 * LjL already filled it in, bleh :(
<topyli> UndiFineD: the irc team will help you i'm sure
<LjL> i could make BestBot spam a bit about it after people ask for something
<LjL> after all, they get to poll bot, bot gets to poll them - seems fair :P
<topyli> yep :)
<LjL> UndiFineD: what link should i use for doing that?
<UndiFineD> I am using: http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<UndiFineD> for http://bit.ly/lZk5xw+
<LjL> UndiFineD: curiosity, do you keep track of how many users clicked on the poll link but didn't complete it?
<topyli> good data point
<UndiFineD> yes we do
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !unforget register
<UndiFineD> unless they went direct
<LjL> ok. i was going to suggest goo.gl did that for you but in that case, that doesn't matter
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * popey retweets it
<UndiFineD> thank you popey :)
<Flannel> UndiFineD: So, are you not taking a step back to collect yourselves beforehand?
<Flannel> (since if you are, popey shouldn't cry wolf)
<UndiFineD> no I know popey :) and I would not want to waste these results
<UndiFineD> they are pretty interesting already
<UndiFineD> I just got 501
<LjL> probably me :P
<UndiFineD> \o/
<UndiFineD> now I am have a meeting in 10 mins
<topyli> UndiFineD: the thing itself is fine by me, i don't think you need the ircc's permission. do a good campaign and ask the #ubuntu ops for help with the topic :)
<UndiFineD> thanks
<topyli> UndiFineD: btw don't forget to /part before you go to the meeting, idling here is not a good idea :)
<topyli> join again when you want to talk
<UndiFineD> alright bbl
<LjL> don't you feel bad when you do that
<topyli> very
<LjL> if i'm chosen as an op i refuse to tell people to leave here ;(
<topyli> it's not so bad. it's like explaining a law of nature to somebody
<topyli> "no sam, you can't jump that far"
<LjL> "yes, seveas is evil, don't mind him"
<topyli> similar yes
<mneptok> there is no Santa Claus. get out of our channel.
 * mneptok meits a high-pitched metallic whine and disintegrates
<mneptok> "emits," too
<LjL> *"emits", too
<LjL> [23:07:15] <Sidewinder1> I think it was Mr. George Bernard Shaw that said, "The Americans and the British are two peoples, separated by a common language."...
<rww> LjL: You're already an op, hence you having +v in here ;P
<rww> I think I told someone to /part once.
<LjL> rww: #ubuntu-bots doesn't count ;(
<rww> LjL: I said that, but they let you in anyway.
<LjL> rww: you said that? :(
<rww> no
<rww> well yes, but only jokingly and not to IRCC ;P
<LjL> rww: i will hate you forever
<LjL> rww: wastrel-forever
<rww> LjL: I love you too
<rww> mc44-love
<LjL> so no love :(
<rww> LjL: I don't believe in it!
<rww> also, I vaguely scrolled through the scrollback and don't have an issue with putting a survey link in #ubuntu-offtopic's topic, but I don't think it'd do much good ;P
<LjL> what other operating systems do you use? AmigaOS
<LjL> what do you mainly use your computer for? porn
<rww> I haven
<rww> 't actually clicked on the link, but apparently it's okay!
<rww> quality opping there rww
 * rww does
<rww> what Ubuntu was 4 years ago
<rww> 6.10? edgy I guess?
<LjL> rww: learn from me, i even click on obviously gnaa links!
<LjL> !6.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<rww> no, 11.04 - 4... 7.04!
<rww> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rww> more than four years!
<rww> okay, never mind, it has a Gender field that reinforces the gender binary so I hate it forever.
<LjL> :|
<rww> and by hate it forever I mean EMAIL TIME
<LjL> rww: or you could just go to -marketing and tell them...
<LjL> rww: no #ubuntu-adverts he said
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-18
<rww> whee!
<bazhang> * [Sug] (~r00t@122.173.220.92): lalo  did someone mention sug being jungli?
<LjL> bazhang: wasn't it larstorben?
<bazhang> LjL, that IP looks like one jungli would use; iirc he was asking for a cloak on #freenode with the nick 'sug' a short while back
<LjL> hmmm. maybe i remember wrong.
<bazhang> and since his new bouncer is now banned, probably ban evading that way
<ikonia> bazhang: that is jungli
<bazhang> ikonia, thought so. he seems to have logged off for now, this was a couple of hours ago
<ikonia> just stuck a forward on to catch him
<bazhang> thanks
<ikonia> no, thank you
<Pici> ugh, a forward.
<LjL> fun times
<Ileden> Hello. I think nick D34X might be abusing the support channel for his own amusement. I asked a question, he replied to me in private claiming channel is "too flooded", and his/her advice has been rather weird (I can provide details). What should be done?
<Tm_T> hi Iltsu
<Ileden> Hi :)
<Tm_T> Ileden: you can ask him to not PM but only provide support in channel
<Tm_T> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LjL> Ileden: please do provide details on the advice he gave
<Ileden> LjL: Ok. The problem is after upgrading to 11.04 my display is pretty messed up. Pic here (which I did link to him): http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/ubuntu-11-04-messed-up.jpg He then adviced me to dualboot to Win2000, to get it's color scheme to cross over to Ubuntu to fix the issue.
<LjL> ...
<LjL> interesting advice indeed
<Tm_T> LjL: beat me to it
<Ileden> indeed. here's the queote: 15:54 <D34X> if you have a copy of windows 2000 or later, the color scheme from that should cross over into ubuntu
<Ileden> 15:55 <Ileden> color scheme should cross over?
<Ileden> 15:55 <D34X> Color cross, yeah
<elky> I think he's counting on the monitor settings being altered by windows, which isn't exactly that far-fetched afaik
<Tm_T> elky: you mean color profiles?
<elky> whatever they're called
<Ileden> elky: hm... He does seem ok otherwise, that's why I'm a bit confused.
<LjL> i've asked a short question similar to yours, want to see if i get any PM, but none so far
<Tm_T> anyway, it's always good to try push the support conversation back to channel, so other's can provide the input
<jussi> could it be he accidently PM'ed the wrong user?
<Ileden> jussi: no, we had a working conversation about the problem.
<LjL> Ileden: maybe you could try asking him (in the channel perhaps) what the mechanism is, to his knowledge, that carries over the "color scheme" to Ubuntu
<Ileden> I'm just worried he/she might be messing up other easier victims on the channel.
<Ileden> LjL: I asked that from him in private.
<Ileden> Hmm, how do I grab the backlog to a file in irssi?
<Ileden> Well, his reply is either beyond my knowledge of technology, or rather out-there :D. 16:13 <D34X> What will happen is that the ubuntu color code will travel through windows to the processor.  While going through windows, some of the code will be recognized as color cheme/video out and will e fed through the windows video codecs.  When they go through, they will be over written if any of them are corrupted
<LjL> total nonsense
<Ileden> Anyway, just wanted to bring this to your attention. If you still need something from me regarding this, do ask. I can provide the log of the chat, but then again I could of course just write some up myself if I wanted to so that's not much of evidence :)
<LjL> i think he's a troll
<LjL> i don't use irssi sorry
<LjL> Ileden: yeah we'd probably want at least another report
<LjL> Ileden: which is why i tried to frame him but it didn't work :P
<Ileden> LjL  hm, would you be able to steal my nick somehow for this purpose?
<LjL> Ileden: not without him realizing i suspect
<LjL> anyway we'll certainly keep an eye on him
<Ileden> yeah. well, depends on his skills i guess. evidence of them isn't very good so far ;)
<Ileden> yup. well, thanks for the audience, I'll go back to the channel to ask for help.
<LjL> Ileden: i don't feel very comfortable trying that trick, to be honest
<Ileden> LjL: Understandable.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cv99f appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Ileden> Here's the full log of my conversation with D34X. It's somewhat plausible there's no malicious intent, just very weird confusion. But probably not. http://ileden.kapsi.fi/dist/log-ileden-d34x-2011-05-18.txt
<Ileden> I'll leave you now. Thanks for the audience. :)
<ikonia> not very happy with what I read in that conversation
<LjL> me either
<ikonia> speak to him when he comes baclk
<ikonia> back
<Pici> ikonia: is fujisan banned in there?
<jussi> what happened to prompt that ban ?
<ikonia> has been in the past - don't see a value to him being in the channel
<ikonia> he's too much of a long term issue
<ikonia> it's been cleared out with the mass ban clear out, due to one of the MANY evades he's done
<ikonia> after all the behaviour he does with people in pm/channel everything, I don't want him in there
<ikonia> sorry if that doesn't fit in with the current guidelines but I'm not prepared to allow his behaviour to start up again
<fujisan> IdleOne!~IdleOne@ubuntu/member/idleone on Sat Jan 01 21:39:20
<fujisan> <fujisan> i was just banned from ubuntu-offtopic while doing nothing wrong :( by someone who just doesnt like me and happens to be an @dmin there, what can i do?
<ikonia> fujisan: I've explained the reason I re-banned you
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with not liking you
<fujisan> he or she said the ban was removed by accident but i dont believe this
<ikonia> you have that many bans in place in #ubuntu channels your ban has been removed by mistake. I've put it back
<fujisan> so can someone check if this is true please
<fujisan> if its true i can accept it and just forget about it
<fujisan> but i dont trust this person to be fair in this particular
<fujisan> case
<LjL> i will check
<Pici> We did clean up our ban lists recently, its very possible that a ban was removed accidentally.
<ikonia> there was so many bans under many nicks/ips
<fujisan> evidence?
<Tm_T> AFAIK it is how ikonia said it is
<Pici> fujisan: We'll wait for LjL's response.
<fujisan> okay that seems fair
<fujisan> and also ikonia you could have send me a pvt message and ask me to leave if i was evading a ban
<fujisan> i mean now i look like someone evil
<fujisan> but i was having a friendly conversation
<fujisan> i have feelings too you now
<fujisan> i made an effort i changed my behaviour on irc
<fujisan> ask in macosx where you also idle
<ikonia> fujisan: that time has long past
<fujisan> just ask them
<ikonia> no
<LjL> yes fujisan the last ban i have on you was removed by staff during a mass-ban-removal
<LjL> i don't have complete logs though so that might not be entirely accurate
<fujisan> ok well then i will just have to accept that ikonia gets to decide who gets to chat and not no problem, but thats not in the spirit of ubuntu
<fujisan> bu bye
<Tm_T> ehh, interesting interpretation
<ikonia> joined #debian-offtopic and said is it ok if I switch to debian and chat here as well as trying to provoke in #macosx - I just see no reason to allow this person to use the ubuntu channels
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (awfjq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> meh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rt6765 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Compiz exploit)
<Jordan_U> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> different exploit, factoid / wiki should be updated... or perhaps who cares :P
<Jordan_U> Is there a good link explaining the compiz / apturl exploit which can be used?
<Jordan_U> Is it even a good idea to give a link after telling users not to click untrusted links?
<LjL> links by ubottu aren't untrusted :P
<Jordan_U> LjL: Yes, but links from ubollu might not be, or other standard tricks.
<LjL> well, if you ask me, the "don't click on untrusted link" thing is a bit silly
<LjL> i added it to the bot, but it's silly nonetheless
<LjL> i click on untrusted links
<LjL> that's sort of the *point* of links
<Jordan_U> LjL: Then were you one of the people who helped spread the javascript based IRC spamming some time back?
<LjL> i doubt it
<LjL> but even if i had been, that would really have not been my fault
<LjL> clicking on links is what the hypertext idea *is*
<Jordan_U> I disagree.
<LjL> can't blame users for obvious deficiencies of the software
<LjL> you may disagree with facts all you want, but that's the idea of the world wide web.
<Jordan_U> LjL: Just because the software has vulnerabilities does not mean that you, knowing that such vulnerabilities exist, are not also at fault for reckless behavior.
<LjL> browing the web is not "reckless behavior"
<mbeierl> should the ubottu "exploit" factoid be updated in light of the apt:// exploit?  it's leading people to believe the apt:// is actually the DCC exploit
<LjL> yes it should
<LjL> but i'm too lazy to do it
<LjL> feel free to edit the wiki if you want, and have more information about the apt exploit, and then we can fix the factoid too
<mbeierl> k, I couldn't find the report on it so I can't help propose a proper link :(
<mbeierl> I'll search some more and come back if I find a decent source to quote
<LjL> thanks
<mbeierl> LjL: don't know where/how to edit wiki:  here's a fairly good url for the apt exploit: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<LjL> !no exploit is <reply> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse certain bugs that cause unintended behavior. When bitten by these, #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and more about a recent bug at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no exploit is <reply> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse certain bugs that cause unintended behavior. When bitten by these, #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and more about a recent bug at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<mbeierl> LjL: thanks!  ciao
<IdleOne> !no exploit is <reply> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse certain bugs that cause unintended behavior. When bitten by these, #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and more about a recent bug at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> I don't think that is going to be helpful to anyone really. The bug is fixed, we need to focus on keeping the spam out of the channel.
<LjL> i think people have a right to know what cause(s|d) their systems to crash
<IdleOne> absolutely
<rww> i think people should subscribe to ubuntu-security-announce, but i live in dreamworld :(
<IdleOne> Now that the bug is fixed I think our goal should be to protect the channel from spammers
<Pici> rww: Hows the weather there?
<rww> 25C and a slight breeze
<LjL> IdleOne: well do you have proposals on protecting it better than we're doing now?
<IdleOne> LjL: I wish I did
<rww> #ubuntu's already +m, I think we're g... oh, sorry, was still in dreamworld
<Jordan_U> Looks like we at least didn't lose anyone that time.
<IdleOne> I think floodbot's are doing a good job catching the spammers but I wish there was a way to prevent it from happening
<LjL> IdleOne: well i used to set modes immediately when i detected possibly malicious hosts, but that didn't work ideally well
<rww> move to OFTC and thus stop being targeted by the people being obnoxious because they dislike freenode ;P?
 * Pici remembers back to a time when we didn't have floodbots
<Jordan_U> Split #ubuntu into #ubuntu-input and #ubuntu-output. Nobody will be voiced in #ubuntu-input, and only bots will relay messages in #ubuntu-output.
<Pici> Jordan_U: hah
 * LjL remembers back to a time when we had 700 VERSION requests disconnecting 200 users and then we set +r for half an hour and then manually kicked people out of -unregged
<LjL> it wasn't too nice :P
<Pici> yep
<LjL> Jordan_U: i actually used to set +mz and relay messages manually at times of serious issues
<Pici> I still have some of those aliases.
<rww> I don't remember that. I'm little!
<LjL> also, when the DCC exploit actually disconnected a crapton of people
<LjL> but now fortunately things have changed, we have bots to do our work for us, and so we're free to bicker about appeals and policies and stuff all the time!
<rww> hehe
<ikonia> [min|dvir|us]
<ikonia> is mindvirus banned ?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> I can see lots of old bans removed, but nothing current
<Pici> Maybe he was banned elsewhere and changed his nick to evade that?
<Pici> Somewhere non #ubuntu*
<ikonia> he's had enough bans in #ubuntu to change his nick, he probably doesn't know he's not banned
<ikonia> he changed it to m1ndvirus to get around one in offtopic I think
<ikonia> hence my wondering
<rww> oh, that reminds me, the floodbot +bqe pruning is going on hiatus until we hit b+q+e+I=400 because i'm lazy and more people need to be banned because i'm cynical today
<Pici> rww you're making floodbot changes?
<rww> no, I prune them manually
<rww> well, with the help of a script that tells me +bqe that have been set for > 1 week and aren't #ubuntu-read-topic redirects.
<Pici> Ah
<rww> b+q+e+I=400 is also when the rww "who has the most bans" leaderboard is going to start appearing. so that's fun.
<Pici> ooh ooh
<rww> (400 being 80% full)
<Pici> I bet its ikonia.
<ikonia> I wise bet
<rww> I would not recommend betting against Pici there.
<ikonia> a
<Pici> After all, ikonia controls who can and cannot talk on #ubuntu channels.
<ikonia> thats just how I roll
<rww> ikonia and illuminati both start with i
<Pici> oooh
<ikonia> you're putting it all together
<rww> Pici: slightly more difficultly, who are the two other people with more bans than the FloodBots ;P
<Pici> hmm
<ikonia> errr idleone ?
<Pici> rww: bazhang and ikonia
<LjL> me! me!
<Pici> er, IdleOne
<ikonia> Pici: too late, you said bazhang
<Pici> 'two people'
<rww> (for reference, FloodBots have 26, this doesn't count quiets, but does count bans that lost their owners on banlists (I grabbed their owners manually))
<IdleOne> why me?
<ikonia> oh, IdleOne was in place of me
<ikonia> seemed like a good guess
<LjL> so it's not me? :(
<rww> Pici: no on both bazhang and IdleOne ;P
<ikonia> oooh
<jrib> hmm, really...?
<ikonia> do we get clues ?
<rww> one of them's a newbie
<rww> IdleOne has 8, bazhang has 3
<Pici> rww!
<rww> I have 4 ;P
<LjL> jordan
<rww> LjL: Jordan_U's second place, yup.
<Pici> He must do those when I'm not around
<Jordan_U> :)
<LjL> and jpds
<ikonia> ahhh, jpds was a good bet
<rww> jpds only has 21, so nope
<ikonia> ooh, double wrong
<LjL> jrib then?
<rww> jrib has 10
<LjL> ME!
<rww> you have 3
<LjL> :(
<jrib> pfft
<rww> new clue: the third-place person is an IRCC member
<IdleOne> what about rww
<Pici> tsimpson
<LjL> teeerrrence
<rww> Pici: yup!
<LjL> simpson!
<LjL> well, anyway i decide who the floodbots actually ban, and the floodbots have the most bans
<LjL> so it's really... ME!
<ikonia> it's always about LjL
<ikonia> doh
<LjL> yes yes
<rww> no they don't, they have 26 and are 4th place ;P
<LjL> :(
<rww> and that's all of them collectively
<LjL> they don't have separate identities!
<Pici> heh
<rww> oh whatever, I'll just do it now. http://rww.name/dump/scoreboard.txt has everyone on it ;)
<ikonia> hi log readers
<ikonia> feeding time
<Pici> I'm Pici, I'll be your host tonight.
<rww> (and yes, I can list all the bans an op has if you feel like cleaning up)
<LjL> i'd clean up but i don't have op, what a pity :(
<Pici> rww: would you mind pasting them somewhere for me?
<rww> LjL: I can fix that if you want
<rww> Pici: yours?
<LjL> nah
<tsimpson> I do try and remove bans you know, at least when ubottu reminds me :)
<Pici> rww: Yes, mine please.
<LjL> tsimpson: at least you're trying ;(
<Pici> I don't care about anyone else ;P
<LjL> Pici: it's always about YOU, isn't it
<rww> http://rww.name/dump/censorshipbypici.txt
<LjL> lol
<tsimpson> if you see bans by me that probably should be removed, just go ahead and remove them
<tsimpson> or just poke me to remove them
<LjL> rww: can i have greatjusticebyljl.txt
<Pici> rww: ...  thanks
<rww> LjL: http://rww.name/dump/deathbyphpcode.txt
<LjL> :|
<jrib> appropriate
<rww> oh look, proof of my hypothesis that LjL pretty much already has ops ;P
<LjL> any ubuntu member want to help gnugr in #ubuntu-gr getting rid of a spammer? there is no op in there, but ubuntu/member is in the access list
<LjL> IdleOne: none of the ops is currently on irc, the founder was last seen "about one week ago", the channel doesn't seem to be in a particularly good state :\
<IdleOne> well one week is not that long.
<LjL> gnugr asked me to find freenode staff, he didn't quite get that freenode staff wouldn't do anything :P
<LjL> IdleOne: no no, but it's long if none of the other ops are around either :P
<IdleOne> ping me if you need me in there and maybe lRCC member can idle there also
<LjL> ok thanks
<IdleOne> btw I don't speak greek so
<LjL> IdleOne: they're just talking about you, not to you
<IdleOne> yeah I figured
<rww> fujisan: hello
<fujisan> hi
<rww> fujisan: Anything we can help you with?
<fujisan> i want to chat about ubuntu but it seems to not be possible any suggestions?
<rww> fujisan: Ubuntu Forums
<fujisan> i prefer irc
<fujisan> is freenode the only server for ubuntu chatter?
<rww> fujisan: All the official Ubuntu channels are on freenode, as far as I know. I don't know of other servers with Ubuntu channels.
<rww> fujisan: If there isn't anything related to the core channels, please take note of our no-idling policy.
<fujisan> oh ye i was wondering about the status of my complaints
<rww> fujisan: which complaints?
<rww> if you mean the stuff about #ubuntu-nl* earlier this week, I note that this channel still is not the place for LoCo channel issues, as I said at the time
<fujisan> about the admin ikonia who banned me just because of my history claiming the ban was pre-existing too hard to explain i came in for it earlier but i didnt safe the log
<fujisan> sorry
<fujisan> save*
<rww> ah, one sec, I'll peruse the scrollback.
<fujisan> rww no that ubuntu-nl issue was for the irc council
<fujisan> the ubuntu-irc council
<rww> fujisan: you'd want to ask the IRC Council about your problems with ikonia too, from the looks of it.
<fujisan> thanks rww :)
<fujisan> rww perhaps
<CarlFK> (09:02:54 AM) fujisan: ok well then i will just have to accept that ikonia gets to decide who gets to chat and not no problem, but thats not in the spirit of ubuntu
<CarlFK> seams you have not accepted that.
<fujisan> how can you accept injustice
<fujisan> i could ask in philosophy perhaps
<rww> fujisan: Lots and lots of apathy, and knowledge that there are people with oversight over the other ops. Who you should talk to.
<fujisan> it's just a weird policy to ban someone on side who used to be on the banlist
<fujisan> i dont see the honesty in it
<rww> fujisan: It's an interesting situation, yes.
<CarlFK> given what we have to work with, it works.  There is no need for more resources to be put into it.
<fujisan> sight*
<fujisan> CarlFK yes you are entitled to that opinion
<fujisan> but how is that in the spirit of ubuntu?
<CarlFK> is or isn/t, it doesn't matter.
<fujisan> not to you but to me it does matter
<fujisan> i dont have any friends outside of IRC
<CarlFK> open source in general relises on people doing what they think is right.
<fujisan> but Ubuntu isn't a philosophy?
<CarlFK> fujisan: I suggest you take up the frinds problem in #philosophy or some such channel.. that is a problem that should not be discussed here.
<fujisan> i know CarlFK just saying
<fujisan> i have a social phobia
<fujisan> ok i will leave then bu bye
<CarlFK> bye.
<fujisan> and thanks for your time CarlFK and rww especially :)
<LjL> @mark fujisan
 * rww hits /name
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> UndiFineD: hi, something we can help you with?
<UndiFineD> rww, heh, I just looked up ubuntu on quakenet
<IdleOne> speak now or forever be +q'ed
 * popey speaks just in case
<LjL> blah blah blah
<elky> rww, #ubuntu-irc-council exists for redirecting the occasional 'for the ircc' soliloquy
<rww> UndiFineD: yeah, I think there are a couple of unofficial ones out there. I don't venture past OFTC though, so...
<IdleOne> /mode +q popey 4EVA
<UndiFineD> lol
<rww> elky: I thought #ubuntu-irc-council was for entering, asking a question, and then getting /removed from while idle waiting for an answer.
<IdleOne> hah
<rww> sorry, that was bad
<LjL> but probably true!
<rww> elky: thanks, I'll bear that in mind
 * IdleOne spits coffee all over his monitor
<rww> UndiFineD: anyways, as I mentioned to fujisan, if you don't have a core channel issue we can help with, please /part so we can keep better track of who needs help :)
<UndiFineD> alright
<UndiFineD> o/
<LjL> has his campaign been decided about?
<LjL> or he is putting things together still
<LjL> s/he is/is he/
<IdleOne> rww: did you change your position about the no-idling policy in here?
<rww> IdleOne: yes. LjL doesn't like it so it must be good.
<elky> rww, in such a case the hint might be worthwhile, else the reflex may be interrupted. Either way, there is a channel more suited to what can probably be termed drama class.
 * LjL slaps rww
<rww> IdleOne: It was one of the things i pondered the last few weeks.
<IdleOne> LjL: he has a point though
<LjL> :\
<rww> no I don't :(
<rww> elky: Drama class? Do you mean the one I'm thinking of, or #ubuntu-irc-council?
<elky> rww, i mean the "known problem maker coming in here claiming innocence and making silly assertions for the lulz' thing.
<IdleOne> elky: btw #ubuntu-gr needs a update to the access list. IRCC has no access there and there seems to be very few if any ops around.
<LjL> though may want to wait for simosx and talk to them
<LjL> they're not the channel founder, but they're the team leader on launchpad
<IdleOne> yeah that ^
<elky> IdleOne, i recall it being said that ubuntu/member is on the access list?
<LjL> yeah but maybe simosx himself should be +f at least, given the two people who're actually +f appear to be MIA
<IdleOne> yes, but I thought maybe 1 or all ircc members can idle there also. they have been having issues with spam and no ops around to handle it.
<elky> LjL, ah, so nobody to consent to the access list change?
<IdleOne> so it appears
<elky> Any staff watching? please do that^
<elky> </gc>
<LjL> elky: wait actually i missed one who does have a +f (small +f not +F but i guess that will do)
<elky> LjL, is said individual contactable?
<LjL> i think the founder was originally Apokryphos but he left for SuSE, the alefteris but he's not been around for a long time, and then there is a Phantomas who's also away for 10 weeks
<LjL> but this logari81 has come online now, and i didn't previously notice he has +f
<LjL> might want to try talking to them
<elky> LjL, have him meet me in -irc then
<LjL> seeing if he speaks english, then will
<elky> staff, logari81 has declined the assistance we have offered, so I retract the request.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-19
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (s-dfaqwfd appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Corey> Might want to fix floodbot  triggering on NAT cloaks.
<rww> Corey: poke LjL about it, he's the floodbot person ;)
<rww> and yes, i did say that to highlight LjL ;)
<IdleOne> rww: is qin banned?
<rww> not that I know of
<IdleOne> thought I saw you mention something a couple days ago
<IdleOne> about them
<rww> oh hey, it's shcherbak. I knew it'd be someone that'd been in #ubuntu a while
<rww> anyway. no, doesn't look like it.
<rww> (I've been idly wondering who the new three-letter-nick person that answers questions like they're not new is)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sffreer appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<rww> ubottu: I'll get right on that ;)
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> Assuming that nobody minds, I'm going to be leaving #ubuntu +r for a while, since these dolts are apparently watching for it to go -r.
<Jordan_U> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<HFSPLUS> hey
<rww> hi
<HFSPLUS> My brain is quad core on 200MG caffiene
<rww> okay
<HFSPLUS> wait
<HFSPLUS> and it runs at 300Ghjz
<HFSPLUS> plus ubuntu sucks cock
<HFSPLUS> !ops
 * rww giggles
<IdleOne> hah
<HFSPLUS> mac os x is god!
<IdleOne> almost had me waiting for more specs
<HFSPLUS> go go power rangers
<HFSPLUS> BAN ME!
<rww> IdleOne: almost makes me want to use Ubuntu
<IdleOne> rww: I hear you
<HFSPLUS> my brain specs are
<IdleOne> EOL hardware?
<HFSPLUS> 3.2Ghz Clock Speed 4 cores 256GB l2 Cache 1GB l1 Cache
<HFSPLUS> 500Ghz FSB
<rww> HFSPLUS: I haven't seen you in a while. I take it you're not here to resolve your multitude of bands?
<HFSPLUS> and it is hyperthreaded
<rww> bans. or bands too if you want.
<HFSPLUS> and it runs exclusivly on my kernel Brain
<HFSPLUS> when i take 1000Mg caffiene my brain rockets up to 1Thz
<HFSPLUS> anyways i urge you to ban me
<IdleOne> why?
<rww> oh, YankeesFan is HFSPLUS? Lol, I never made that connection.
<rww> or I did any forgot. either way, amused.
<rww> and **
<HFSPLUS> whos YankeesFan?
<IdleOne> I am asking the questions here
<IdleOne> why do you want to be banned?
<HFSPLUS> ban me!
<Pici> odd
<rww> I like the bantracker comment for their +b in #ubuntu: "boring troll"
<Pici> heh
<IdleOne> He was slightly entertaining this time
<elky> About as entertaining as fish in a barrel really. The most exciting bit is the nuking.
<cdbs> Please remove the OCaml rebuild bit from the #ubuntu+1 topic and add "Do not upgrade gnome-settings-daemon to 3.0+ as it doesn't work well with Unity yet"
<LjL> Corey: what's it about nat cloaks?
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> Pici: I only see two users with that hostmask
<jrib> Pici: same ip as nickblotbla which I said "hello hello hello" to if you recall
<Amaranth> Chaosfreund and nickbotbla
<Pici> I sent a message to marten__ earlier who is on the same connection that we don't allow bots in our channel.
<jrib> Drego is on now from the same connection
<sdhasu> hi!
<sdhasu> ban me!
<sdhasu> i hit the gym hardcore everyday
<sdhasu> fuck ubuntu
<sdhasu> fuck linux
<sdhasu> mac os x is god!
<IdleOne> sdhasu: why do you want to be banned?
<sdhasu> cuz i hit the gym hardcore
<sdhasu> i need a doctor
<sdhasu> meow meow
<sdhasu> poopcheese
<sdhasu> i bet no one hits the gym hardcore like i do
<ikonia> I bet I do
<jrib> "* (with ubuntu)"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, arand said: !partialupgrade is <reply> Partial upgrades offered by update-manager, or excessive removals by "apt-get dist-upgrade" are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, arand said: !partial is <alias> !partialupgrade
<popey> wut
<popey> that makes no sense at all
<IdleOne> it doesn't?
<popey> no
<popey> its wrong in a number of ways
<popey> bah
<popey> "Most "Partial Upgrade" situations occur due to package archive inconsistencies, which will typically be resolved within a few hours. If your package manager is confused, and so are you, simply wait and hold off the updates until things settle down. "
<popey> its just flat out not true
<IdleOne> you mean the info in the link?
<popey> I just dont agree with any of it
<IdleOne> Please edit the factoid to make it clearer
<Pici> Its the information in the page, not just the factoid
<popey> no, I disagree with the page _and_ the factoid
<popey> but I don't know how to fix it
<Pici> Also, I'm not a fan of "Due to the fact that uploads to the repositories of the active development branch are asynchronous and uncoordinated,..."
<popey> I can't fix the forum
<IdleOne> ok
<popey> 'excessive removals by "apt-get dist-upgrade" - What does that even _mean_?
<Pici> Its a bit vague.  Often package removals are exactly what dist-upgrades should be doing.
<popey> dist-upgrades are something that people don't understand, people often give out stupid advice like "you should apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" thinking that "dist-upgrade" means "upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10"
<IdleOne> The wording may not be perfect, but I have found that when upgrades want to remove many packages best thing is to just wait it out. Pici yes but not when it wants to uninstall half your system.
<popey> so people avoid dist-upgrade when they actually _should_ use it
<Pici> I always do dist-upgrades myself, I avoid 'apt-get update'
<popey> IdleOne: i would like to see a real world example of that
<popey> not anecdotal "wait worked for me" evidence
<popey> Pici: i think you mean 'I avoid 'apt-get upgrade' '
<Pici> popey: er, yes. that makes more sense ;)
<popey> :)
<charlie-tca> real world example was during natty, when an update to xorg removed half the installed packages and broke the system for days
<popey> see, easy to get confused :)
<IdleOne> popey: I can't show you one right now as my system is fairly stable, wants to remove evolution because of depends issues.
<popey> "during natty" you mean on a +1 development release
<popey> thats to be expected
<popey> surely we're talking about non-dev releases here?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> this is for +1
<popey> this factoid is specifically aimed at +1?
<IdleOne> least the wiki is for Oneiric
<Pici> The link is in the forum's oneiric subforum
 * popey shuts up
<IdleOne> let's ask arand in -irc to make sure
 * popey apologises
<popey> (I still think the dist-upgrade bit is vague and badly worded)
<popey> but I apologise, I thought this was a non-dev factoisd
<charlie-tca> popey: the point you make is still valid
<Pici> Some of the points*
<charlie-tca> doing apt-get upgrade still fails to keep a system up to date
<Pici> I agree, partial upgrades shouldn't be happening at all in non-dev releases, and if they are, its usually the user's fault (adding some repo with weird dependencies, etc)
<popey> (or removing *buntu-desktop)
<popey> (as a result of removing... oh. I don't know.. pulseaudio)
<IdleOne> So, who would like to reword that factoid and make it a +1 only ? I nominate charlie-tca
<popey> seconded
<popey> win!
<charlie-tca> heh
<IdleOne> if it needs rewording
<charlie-tca> How did I get to be the one that doesn't anything.
<charlie-tca> How did I get to be the one that doesn't know anything.
<IdleOne> huh?
<charlie-tca> I don't even have bot access
<IdleOne> suggest a better worded version
<IdleOne> I'll add it :)
<IdleOne> but I am not sure how to enable it for +1 only now that it is global
<Pici> huh?
<Pici> Its not in the bot at all yet.
<charlie-tca> Partial upgrades during the develpment cycle, or excessive removals are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait.
<Pici> Just do !partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> etc...
<IdleOne> Pici: I !forgot it
<charlie-tca> something like that
<Pici> IdleOne: Just keep it forgotten then, and do the !partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1 is  command
<Pici> Does epiphany use webkit or gecko nowadays?
<jpds> Yes.
<Pici> thanks
<IdleOne> WebKitGTK+
<charlie-tca> Sorry, still trying to get by brain engaged fully here
<rww> cdbs: I'm beginning to think we should remove issue notices from #ubuntu+1's topic and put "Go subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce" (or wherever this is mentioned) instead ;P
<rww> I know in Debian land there's an expectation that people running non-stable versions subscribe to a ML or two to find out about breakage. Is Ubuntu the same way?
<popey> +1
<jpds> I refuse to use systemd until it does email.
<rww> hehehe
<persia> I've just been reminded to review ban 37708.  I think I can drop it, but I'd appreciate some handholding through dealing with the bantracker, when someone has time (no hurry)
<ikonia> persia: what's up ?
<persia> ikonia, I've never used the bantracker before :)
<IdleOne> So, your question is how to remove the ban from bantracker? you don't. just remove the ban in the channel it is set and the bot will update the tracker
<ikonia> ok, lets walk it through
<ikonia> ahh, I missed that was the point of the question
<ikonia> ubottu will update the BT for you
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> Ah, so I don't have to log into the bantracker or do anything?  Excellent!
<persia> Thanks a lot.
<oCean> hi there
<oCean> <steven__> in #u   vous etes vraiment une bande de pute
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> le sigh
<maco> for reference, iirc "porco dio" is "i shit on god" ... common spanish way of swearing is "porco" + $holy_thing
<maco> ah no, spanish is caga dio
<IdleOne> it's also an italian swear loosely translates to god damnit.
<maco> that one was italian for "pig god"
<maco> IdleOne: hey thanks
<IdleOne> but it is more nasty in Italian
<IdleOne> anyway not nice
<maco> direct translation and looser meaning don't work so well on swear words
<maco> i got far enough to figure out "offensive"
<IdleOne> right :)
<rww> I got far enough to figure out "irrelevant spam" and then they switched to English.
<rww> Take that, polyglots.
<maco> so make that the spanish way of swearing is caga + $holy_thing
<maco> rww: the word the not xn4 person (bah forgot the nick) said that started with an m was the spanish word for the s-word-as-a-nouse
<maco> noun
<maco> nouse? huh. um. a mouse thats a noun? no theyre always nouns....
<IdleOne> close but that was French
<maco> (ps, that formula for spanish swearing applies pretty much exclusively to spain. latin america is more creative)
<rww> there was a not-french one too, IdleOne
<IdleOne> oh didn't see that one
<IdleOne> guess I need to add some non English words to my watch list
<rww> lolwatchlists
<IdleOne> rww: how else do i catch the language and increase my ban count?
<IdleOne> I want to be the best I what I do
<Jordan_U> The state of IRC needs more funding. Your ticket quotas have been increased!
<Flannel> yay IRC taxes!
<IdleOne> We have new oppressors!
<IdleOne> err, I mean ops
<LjL> annuntio vobis gaudium magnum
<IdleOne> you just got a new gun?
<LjL> IdleOne: yes, i just need to register it to the gun access list
 * topyli hides behind committee decision, washes hands
<topyli> ;-)
 * popey reads his irc mail. Golly, didnt expect that ☺
 * popey rejoins -ot ;)
 * LjL rolls eyes a little
<rww> LjL: welcome back to the illuminati conspiracy
<charlie-tca> Congratulations to the new ops! May your day never be boring again.
<rww> #ubuntu ops: comes with free interesting times
<Corey> Lucky lucky me. :-)
<tonyyarusso> ooooh, that's who Corey is.  mmk
<Corey> tonyyarusso: Yeah, I'm transitioning over.
<tonyyarusso> Who said people could change their nicks?  Geez.
<LjL> rww: thanks
 * rww flaunts his voice
<LjL> dunn daa dunn
 * ldunn wallows in his -v
<LjL> ldunn: do you have any inquiry for the core channels operators?
<LjL> ldunn: if not, please part the channel
<ldunn> :(
 * LjL hugs ldunn
<rww> ldunn: be careful, he bites
<LjL> lovingly
<rww> Biting is like kissing, only there's a winner.
<maco> :D
<maco> and she's a woman! she's a woman and she's the tardis!
<maco> did you wish REALLY hard?
<LjL> what
<rww> hehehehe
<ldunn> TIL #ubuntu-offtopic is mostly like -ot but with fewer people
 * tonyyarusso does not understand reference ;(
 * persia notes that same-species biting is one of the most virulent potential pathogen exchange mechanisms available
<LjL> ldunn: itym #Ubuntu-olps?
<rww> ldunn: I think you accidentally an -ops
<ldunn> I do. :(
<ldunn> irssi tab-complete for channels does not yet read my mind.
 * tonyyarusso wonders what -olps is like
<persia> ldunn, If you can make it work with a joystick, it's not that hard to get to mind-reading.
<maco> tonyyarusso: latest episode of doctor who, "The Doctor's Wife", by Neil Gaiman
<bazhang> ldunn, !
<maco> the tardis's soul is put into a woman's body. she kisses the Doctor, then someone says "careful now, she bites!" and she goes "i do? oh! *bite* i like biting! biting's like kissing but with a winner!"
<ldunn> hi bazhang !
<bazhang> weeeeeeelllllcome!
<ldunn> ttthaaaannnkk you.
<highvoltage> man I really should start watching dr who
<rww> yes
<maco> definitely
<highvoltage> is it ok just to start with season 6? or should I start from 2005? or from the 1960's or whenever it was?
<rww> okays, work time
<maco> season 5 probably
<maco> because there's a single story arch across 5 & 6
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like the sort of thing where if you miss a bit you'll be even more confused.
<maco> tonyyarusso: eh, its a sitcom. you can watch an episode or two and whatevs
<maco> its just that there's a bigger story arch thats taking 2 seasons to go through, so if you want that entire story, you should start at season 5 (when matt smith started)
<maco> highvoltage: which means you've got about 15 episodes to catch up on
<highvoltage> yeah I guess it's good to be current so I'll start with season 5 and catch up, and then take it from the beginning
<maco> heh from the beginning is 1963
<maco> ive seen all the post-2005 episodes and a decent handful of the 70s
<maco> but ive by no means gone through the 80-something DVDs crimsun gave me
<maco> (he was downsizing)
<IdleOne> ldunn: welcome :) and congrats
<ldunn> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> Corey: congrats to you also :)
<popey> maco: do you listen to the doctor who podcast?
<Corey> IdleOne: Thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-20
<maco> popey: no
<popey> it is good, you may like it
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/thedrwhopodcast http://www.thedoctorwhopodcast.com/
<IdleOne> ldunn: poke someone for your + or I banning you for idling
<rww> IdleOnery
<rww> Ornery? i forget how that word goes
<IdleOne> ornery is right
<rww> IdleOneiric
<IdleOne> what's it to you!
<IdleOne> careful I am feeling froggy
<ldunn> IdleOne: but who do I poke? :P
<IdleOne> poke the IRCC members
<IdleOne> you should know this already!
<rww> poke IdleOne, because he deserves it
 * ldunn pokes rww in the eye
<tsimpson> teh powaz will be setup soon-ish
<IdleOne> that is one of the pokies
<IdleOne> we poke, they tells us soon and we wait
<ldunn> tsimpson: Mind +v'ing me? :)
<rww> IRCC all forgot the ubuntu-irc-council password is my bet ;P
<rww> get IdleOne to do it, he's idle
<tsimpson> it's late, so I don't want to go messing with access lists/launchpad teams
<IdleOne> code for: tsimpson is drunk a lil' bit
<ldunn> danke
<tsimpson> just don't /part ;)
<IdleOne> haha
<LjL> now you gave ldunn an excuse to stay awake 24h ;(
<ldunn> LjL: I have a bouncer, silly
 * LjL bounces ldunn
<ldunn> higher!
<rww> ldunn: now you can ask /other people/ to get off the lawn instead!
 * rww puts ldunn on the last space shuttle launch
<ubottu> In ubottu, lfaraone said: hth is Happy to Help!
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !unity =~ s/GNOME see/GNOME, see/
<IdleOne> !unity =~ s/GNOME see/GNOME, see/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Logan_> wait, no, that should be a semicolon :3
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> you serious?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !unity =~ s/GNOME, see/GNOME; see/
<IdleOne> !unity =~ s/GNOME, see/GNOME; see/
<Logan_> yes, I'm serious :P
<IdleOne> should be applied
<Logan_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME, see !classic.
<Logan_> nope :P
<IdleOne> !unity =~ s/GNOME, see/GNOME; see/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Logan_> IdleOne: wait, no, it should be a colon
<Logan_> just kidding :D
<IdleOne> I was about to make a comment about colons and my foot
<IdleOne> :)
<Logan_> hah
<rww> I made the hacky rww perl hacks of doom support +q and +e as well as +b. Suddenly, the FloodBots are in 2nd place.
<rww> (it just tracks +e, doesn't include them on scoreboard)
<rww> If there are any #xubuntu ops around, it's currently getting join/quit flooded.
<rww> (yay badly-configured clients)
<rww> elky ^^
<elky> am i?
<elky> or just as the irc nick which I don't have the pass for
<rww> one sec, I might have a fix anyway
<sdhasu> I demand to be banned
 * rww banforwards the guy from #ubuntu, imagines that will decrease the Flooding
<maco> rww: i was trying to do that but couldnt figure out where to forward
<rww> elky: looks like not. Yes, you're a named op in there.
<sdhasu> ban me i am desperate
<sdhasu> plese ban me
<IdleOne> sdhasu: would you like to talk about why you want to be banned?
<sdhasu> it will make me high
<IdleOne> nhandler: sdhasu is abusing the bot in -kernel and requesting a ban here.
<sdhasu> yes ban me =)
<nhandler> sdhasu: Why not just leave on your own accord?
<sdhasu> ban!
<sdhasu> I will wait here all night until tomorrow until i am banned
<IdleOne> sdhasu: I suggest you consider this decision for 72hrs. You may change your mind.
<rww> hehe
<elky> "It will make me high" Is certainly one of the better reasons I've heard...
<rww> I lied, I'm cleaning out Floodbot modes after a week now, not waiting until we hit 400. It's a pain when they lose their owner and I have to think.
<ubottu> Ileden called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> hi!
<Flannel> Howdy oCean, what can we do for you?
<jussi> hi oCean, congrats
<oCean> yes, thanks
<Flannel> Ah yes.
<oCean> :)
<Flannel> Sorry oCean, haven't internalized that list yet :)
<oCean> ah, ok. No worries
<oCean> So, at this point, is there anything i need to learn, to familiarize myself with?
<oCean> to promise? :)
<Flannel> oCean: Don't panic.
<oCean> never
<jussi> oCean: yes, the irc guidelines and the operator guidelines are 2 good starting points (although i expect you know the user ones already)
<jussi> oCean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jussi> for everyone elses pleasure, we will be sorting out mentors soon. If you feel like you could take on one of these poor lost lambs and train them up well, let us know.
<bazhang> oCean, hi!
<popey> jussi: nice idea
<jussi> popey: we have done this in the past, but with the ircc doing the mentoring. Ideally we will have experienced ops taking the burden a bit.
<popey> good stuff, lemme know if someone is up for mentoring me.
<oCean> bazhang: hey
<oCean> jussi: that seems a fine idea
<LjL> oCean: hi
<Pici> Hiya new ops!
<Pici> My tip for new ops: Don't be afraid to ask the rest of us if you're unsure about anything.
<LjL> Pici: tell me how 2 ban
<Pici> LjL: /msg chanserv op LjL; /mode +b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl
<LjL> Pici: not /cs akick #ubuntu add *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl?
<Pici> LjL: If you want to do it the fancy, way, sure.
<jussi> LjL: what was the forward about?
<LjL> jussi: ice_'s final "fuck you" after insisting with speaking Chinese
<jussi> LjL: does the chinese mean that?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-hk only has ubuntlog in it
<LjL> jussi: no he said that in english :P
<Pici> jussi: he said it in english
<ikonia> LjL: not the first time for ice either
<jussi> oh, I missed that.
<jussi> LjL: please make sure you comment on the forward with ubottu :)
<LjL> jussi: i already did, don't nanny me :P
<Pici> I'm not an op in -women, but it looks like the 'ola bruder' guy is there, someone may want to take a look.
 * jussi hugs LjL
<LjL> jussi: remember i was always a promoter of comments/@mark ;)
<tsimpson> which reminds me, I need to make ubottu recognise our new ops
<Pici> @sabdfl
<LjL> tsimpson: i'd like factoid editing ability too if that's not a problem
<bazhang> <kbni> Greetings #ubuntu. This is the closest freenode has to a hangout for girls
<Pici> .
 * LjL does the eyeroll
<oCean> LjL: hai
<tsimpson> LjL: technically you should have had factoid editing already, so I added it
<tsimpson> ldunn, oCean, Corey: you lot have what's known as "restricted editing", you can edit factoids, but only in this channel. the restriction only counts while you are probationary (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Probation ), this page gives usage information on the factoid plugin for ubottu: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia
<LjL> tsimpson, i suspect you locked me out of the bantracker in the process somehow, i @btlogin but i get anonymous user :P
<tsimpson> does @btlogin give you any error?
<LjL> tsimpson: nope, it gives me a session link
<tsimpson> strange, then it should work
<LjL> tsimpson: i had to @login first though, maybe because of my new hostmask
<LjL> tsimpson: it works now
<tsimpson> probably dumb sqlite and locking issues
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tdyuty8g appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> maco, I'm not sure if you saw my mention of this earlier, but that fellow in #ubuntu-women is someone who reguarly harrasses ikonia and I.
<maco> nope didnt see you say that
<ikonia> Pici: he'd also agreed promised to stop
<ikonia> hence removing all the bas
<ikonia> bans
<Pici> ikonia: I didn't know that.
<tsimpson> Corey, ldunn, and oCean please make sure to join #ubuntu-ops-team at some point
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone unban me in #xubuntu please?
<jussi> knome: charlie-tca about?
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: what did you do to get banned?
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> hang on, Ill fix it.
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: I assume your connection is fixed?
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: ?
<q_a_z_steve> I should be good. Looking into more "SendQ" stuff today, not sure what that is. I cut my autojoin in half, will that help?
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: Ive removed the ban, pleas check it out some more - might be worthwhile to ask in #freenode also
<jussi> (about network related stuff)
<q_a_z_steve> Thanks, yeah
<q_a_z_steve> I'm out.
<Pici> augh
<Corey> tsimpson: Ping, when you get a few.
<tsimpson> Corey: go ahead
<ShadesEdge_> Hello
<Pici> hi
<ShadesEdge_> Can someone explain me why my nick ShadesEdge is banned from #ubuntu?
<LjL> let me look
<ShadesEdge_> Someone quoted me there
<Pici> LjL: thanks, I'm actually leaving in a few minutes and wouldn't have had time to follow through.
<LjL> ShadesEdge_: i don't see a ban. are you able to join at all, and just can't speak, or can't you join?
<ShadesEdge_> From my nick ShadesEdge?
<LjL> yes
<ShadesEdge_> ???
<rww> webchat client that /nicked, I'd guess that's why
<ShadesEdge_> It said that I was banned
<LjL> ShadesEdge_: oh i see
<LjL> ShadesEdge_: webchat clients are treated a bit specially
<ShadesEdge_> Oh...
<ShadesEdge_> Ok
<LjL> ShadesEdge_: so you should avoid changing your nickname while on it
<ShadesEdge_> I ghosted my nick many times
<ShadesEdge_> :S
<Pici> (aside, popey and I and a few others are discussing ubuntu-tweak in #ubuntu-comminity-team right now, some people seem to like it)
<ShadesEdge_> Thanks alot. Goodbye :0
<ShadesEdge_> :)*
<LjL> oh lord the power user thing again :|
<rww> ^
<niko> btw, idoru is in #ubuntu-offtopic, what's your test delay and duration about him ? and also target
<topyli> niko: we were supposed to review idoru's performance in #ubuntu last week, but our meeting got cancelled
<topyli> i suppose we could review both #ubuntu and -ot in the next one on 11th
<topyli> need to talk with the rest of the council
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-21
<jpds> tsimpson / jussi: rsync: failed to connect to ubottu.com: Connection refused (111)
<tsimpson> jpds: xinetd died for some reason, just restarted it
<bazhang> mousepad is the thing under your mouse right?
<IdleOne> afaik
<rww> yes
<rww> could also be a notepad app for xfce
<IdleOne> bazhang: it could be an ubuntu issue
<rww> but then one wouldn't say "my mousepad" normall
<rww> y
<IdleOne> now that we know he means a trackpad on a laptop
<rww> words are hard!
<IdleOne> hard is a hard word
<bazhang> tpgs hrd
<ldunn> vwls r hrd.
<IdleOne> ldunn!!!
<ldunn> o7 IdleOne
<IdleOne> banned anyone yet?
<ldunn> nope.
<IdleOne> what you waiting for?
<ldunn> A good enough excuse :(
<IdleOne> I would give you one but I have been removed enough times from -ot
<ldunn> haha
<bazhang>  (~N3M35I5@lick3d.your.sist3r.out.in.my.bunkhouse.us)
<bazhang> that host seems offensive
<rww> it is
<ldunn> Very.
<bazhang> and the real name too
<sdhasu> Im a true gangsta
<sdhasu> Ban me
<IdleOne> back to this gangsta stuff are you
<sdhasu> No
<IdleOne> sdhasu: how about we do this. you part the channel, I will set a ban, you don't try to rejoin and we can both be happy
<sdhasu> I am a true gangsta
<sdhasu> that means u wont set a ban
<sdhasu> ok set a ban
<IdleOne> Well, it doesn't involve a certain level of trust on both are parts
<IdleOne> err does*
<sdhasu> dude ban me its simple =)
<IdleOne> dude stop joining here, it's simple
<highvoltage> man why am I so susceptable to troll bait!
<sdhasu> dude just ban me, its simple
<IdleOne> ok
 * IdleOne sets mode +b sdhasu*!*@*
<IdleOne> now please part
<highvoltage> what happened there and why did he want to be banned?
<IdleOne> he's just trolling and wants to get banned for some reason
<IdleOne> I guess so he can then complain that he has no way to resolve his current bans
<rww> I guess attention seeking
<IdleOne> that also
<Gangsta> THis is a plea to get banned pleas eban me
<IdleOne> how did you get passed my ban?
<IdleOne> you hacking freenode?
<ldunn> Ban-evading, tut tut.
<Gangsta> ?
<Gangsta> my laptop crashed
<Gangsta> was i banned?
<IdleOne> I set a ban you should not be able to get in here
<IdleOne> I will have to notify freenode staff about this.
<ldunn> oh, I see. You set it on the nick, not the host.
<Gangsta> haha my name is not set on /mode +b
<IdleOne> I suggest you quit now and not return here
<Gangsta> i say ban me now
<Gangsta> or kline me =)
 * IdleOne sets +b *!*@c-66-30-168-93.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<IdleOne> please leave now
<Gangsta> i am not leaving until i am banned or klined
<Gangsta> i will wait here all night until tomorrow until i am banned
<IdleOne> I guess three days of this is reason enough to tell you that now you will have to deal with IRCC if you want any of your bans to be removed
<IdleOne> !appeals > Gangsta
<ubottu> Gangsta, please see my private message
<elky> some people are far too easily amused
<Corey> Quite.
<IdleOne> was hoping to scare him straight with the hacking freenode thing
<elky> he's in -irc-council now
<ubottu> Gangsta called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<IdleOne> elky: all yours :)
<elky> Yay?
<Corey> I can PM if you'd like.
<elky> Corey, go for it
<elky> Corey, don't be expecting too much though.
<IdleOne> btw long weekend in .ca
<Corey> Let's see if he responds.
<Corey> Yeah, with "I demand to be banned" then a /quit.
<elky> Pretty much what I expected, yeah
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rh45y appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> ouyes called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> "I wanted to see who the ops were"
<Pici> meh
<Corey> Ugh.
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610944/
<elky> In case you ever need evidence why insults as nicks is not appropriate.
<Jordan_U> elky: How common is that though?
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (long)
<IdleOne> Good morning necreo, anything I can help you with?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Hoez appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Staticlv said: Ubottu this is a 64 bit system
<rww> Is it just me, or has #ubuntu been busier this release than last one?
<Tm_T> rww: I would imagine all the new things like Unity does bring a bit more fuzz
<oCean> who/what is pulgoki? (in #u)
<oCean> <pulgoki>	bazhang was last seen Fri May 20 16:02:50 2011 being deopped by ChanServ in #ubuntu
<rww> 16:25 [freenode] [ctcp(pulgoki)] VERSION
<rww> 16:25 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from pulgoki: xchat 2.8.7f Windows 6.1 [i686/3.41GHz]
<rww> odd.
<rww> 16:25 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from pulgoki: BitchX - FreeBSD 8.1 p3
<rww> 16:25 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from pulgoki: xchat 2.8.7c - FreeBSD 8.1 - release p3
<Tm_T> smells like a bot to me
<rww> smells like someone who uses too many scripts to me, but I poked them about it, so next time it gets trigged they get the usual banforward.
<Tm_T> ye
<oCean> "usual" is forwarded to -ops ?
<rww> yes
<rww> since we have newbies around and they tend to not know: banforwards are bans that forward to a different channel instead of just not letting you in. They're made by appending $#channelname to a regular ban
<rww> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ubuntu/member/rww$#ubuntu-offtopic, for example
<rww> if the destination channel isn't chanmode +F, you need to be opped in the destination channel to set a banforward.
<rww> (#ubuntu-ops and #fix_your_connection are both +F, though)
<rww> (##fix_your_connection **)
<teadict> don't kill me ):
<teadict> I come in peace..
<teadict> in the form of an apology
<teadict> first and foremost, elky: despite I know you know I was joking and on top of that, drunk, I ask for your forgiveness
<teadict> I'll PM that to her later
<Tm_T> all the new ops, welcome aboard and enjoy the ride
<Flannel> Tm_T: Where are the emegency exits, and what do we do in the case of a water landing?
<oCean> also I only just found out that there are no seatbelts
<Flannel> oCean: You only need seatbelts for takeoffs and landings, which only make up like 0.5% of the time spent, so it's not really cost effective to have them.  Budget cuts and all.
<Tm_T> Flannel: emergency? landing? nooo we don't do those
<topyli> we never land, we just fly from one emergency to the next!
<rww> my head is now thinking up analogies where our op mentors are seatbelts
<oCean> they are not flight attendants?
<LjL> oCean: sir are you going to turn that phone off or shall i throw it off the plane for you?
<oCean> sorry :(
 * rww turns off everyone's portable electronic devices with the EMP cannon
<LjL> what the... mine was in "flight mode", and i was at the final boss!
<rww> Sir, switching your shotgun into "flight mode" does not make it pass FCC regulations.
<IdleOne> FCC is freenode cargo containers?
<rww> Freenode Crashes Constantly
<IdleOne> s/F/f/
<topyli> heh
<rww> highlighting the acronym yo
<IdleOne> oCean: most important thing to remember as an op is that ops are always right. Long live oppression!
<oCean> IdleOne: now that should have been in the call for new ops!
<rww> topyli transcends terrible puns like "oppression" :(
<IdleOne> one more thing, you may want to schedule weekly appointments with you shrink right away.
<IdleOne> your*
 * LjL takes note... no wait, i'm doing that already
<rww> LjL: you have a shrink? They're doing a terrible job. You should fire them.
<LjL> rww: :( they're free though
<IdleOne> Just like Ubuntu, you get what you pay for :P
<LjL> is that why my shrink keeps saying my thoughts should have more unity?
<Jordan_U> LjL: Does he have you lay on his couchdb?
<LjL> Jordan_U: no, i just sit ifdown, except for when we part we stand uptime. but i'm a bit tired of her inaptitude.
<IdleOne> perhaps install telepathy-tubes
<Jordan_U> LjL: I guess that's apropos.
<topyli> my shrink is the emacs doctor-mode
<topyli> "interesting, but please mind your language"
<rww> mine is /mode #ubuntu-unregged +i
<rww> O:)
<LjL> good idea
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ghrtytr appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-22
<rww> IdleOne, ldunn: Today in "There's a factoid for that!", I give you !ra
<ldunn> "Relationship advice is not available in ubottu"
<ldunn> Just in case they planned to ask the bot?
<rww> !+ra
<ubottu> <reply> Relationship advice is not available in $chan. If you want to chat about other offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<rww> yay variables!
<ldunn> oh, nice :P
<IdleOne> !ra
<ubottu> Relationship advice is not available in #ubuntu-ops. If you want to chat about other offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<IdleOne> well look at that
<IdleOne> most useful factoid ever
<rww> alrighty, down to 322 *list items in #ubuntu :)
 * rww tips hat to Jordan_U 
<Corey> rww: Yeah, it's about time for a massive ban and quiet clearing.
<rww> Corey: 64% full, that's low for that dang channel.
<Corey> rww: Yes, but a lot of them are set on dynamic IPs and are ancient.
<Jordan_U> When are we getting eir?
<Corey> rww: I probably should have asked this before, but my default response to trolling is a ten minute autoremoving quiet.
<rww> Corey: Yeah, I've been grabbing hostnames with "dyn" in them, but haven't found a way to figure out if an IP address is dynamic yet.
<Corey> If that doesn't work, a kickban is usually my approach.
<Corey> Is a banforward to here the "better" way?
<rww> I usually only banforward if it's something that I need to talk to the user about but can't talk to them about right now. Problematic /quit messages are a good example.
<rww> although it looks like there are ten or so banforwards here in all, so maybe others do it for another reason
<Jordan_U> Corey: If you quiet someone you should PM them explaining why (even though 95% of the time it should be painfully obvious) and link them to the channel guidelines.
<Corey> I don't have high hopes for wndowsuser. :-/
<rww> indeed
<Corey> Looks like IdleOne picked him up for now.
<IdleOne> ugh
<Jordan_U> Corey: The standard pattern (that I've experienced at least) is 1: You quiet them 2: You PM them politely explaining why 3: (often happens before you have time for #2) they abuse you in PM 4: They get their quiet changed to a ban for being even worse in PM
<rww> Jordan_U: When the bots team isn't horribly understaffed, I'd guess.
<Corey> Jordan_U: As a general rule I don't act in channel for what they do to me in PM.
<IdleOne> I should just let Corey handle this one. it will be a good exercise in how to not kill someone
<Corey> IdleOne: This is tame comparatively. :-)
<Corey> Some of our cross channel issues make this look like a cakewalk. :-)
<rww> IdleOne: or /kill, in Corey's case ;P
<IdleOne> rww: that is what I meant :)
<Corey> IdleOne: Spoilsport. :-p
<rww> IdleOne: See, I'm not the only one who thinks that :(
<IdleOne> jealous the lot of you are just jealous.
<IdleOne> next time ban before I do. I am trying to get back into the top 3 at least of ops with most bans
<rww> I'm jealous of the time when I could op random people in #ubuntu-offtopic without worrying they might attempt to op the entire channel.
<rww> Yes I am still on that.
<rww> ;P
<IdleOne> I wonder if that had anything to do....nahhh
<Jordan_U> rww: What gave you the confidence to do that before?
<rww> Run for IRCC, find out!
<rww> Jordan_U: Sometimes my judgement is bad.
<Corey> Next year. :-p
<IdleOne> Corey: you need to be a ubuntu/member first
<rww> One day my practice of emailing irc-council@ with opinions about everyone running for ops will backfire on me.
<elky> IdleOne, once upon a time, that was a prereq for being op, so...
<Corey> Yeah, I should get together an application for ubuntu/member at some point.
<rww> elky: apparently this was before bazhang and ikonia, so I presume it was during the stone age
<elky> rww, in The Age of Seveas.
<IdleOne> I got ops before membership
<rww> elky: Why do I never hear good things about that Age?
<IdleOne> it was a tumultuous time
<elky> I think LjL and I were the last under that particular rule though.
<IdleOne> Volcanoes and Floods
<rww> and worst of all, no rww
<elky> rww, depends how much you hear via questionable channels.
<elky> rww, we're talking a time <1000 in #u
<IdleOne> I vaguely remember #u being <1000
<ldunn> Nostalgia hour!
<rww> IdleOne: netsplits don't count
<IdleOne> ldunn: you were only 7 in those days
<Jordan_U> I do to, on releases people would go crazy that it was going over 1000.
<ldunn> IdleOne: wait. Was I actually? How long ago are we talking here
<Jordan_U> *too
<Corey> Tell me more about the great war?
<IdleOne> ldunn: 6 years ago
<ldunn> IdleOne: I'm not 13 :(
<IdleOne> hehe
<rww> ldunn was in primary school when Ubuntu started
<IdleOne> remember Corey is staff if you admit not being 13 he has to remove you
<Corey> Somehow they've never told me about that rule.
<ldunn> Really?
<IdleOne> second rule of opping, make rules up as you go.
<ldunn> COPPA violations are bad!
<Corey> ldunn: Heh, how old are you?
<ldunn> Corey: 15 now
<IdleOne> it's a trap!
<rww> third rule of opping, justify second rule using Guidelines
<Corey> Was gonna say, your account is a few years old. :-)
<ldunn> Yeah. Old enough to be a COPPA violation!
<rww> repeat after me, "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<ldunn> to have been*
<Corey> rww: How do I view those?
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines also
<IdleOne> How did you get ops not knowing the rules?
<Corey> rww: Ah, I thought we could notate  bans somewhere in a tracker.
<IdleOne> hehe
<ldunn> IdleOne: He's a staffer, he can do what he likes
<IdleOne> true
<rww> Corey: say @login
<Jordan_U> Corey: /msg ubottu @btlogin
<IdleOne> say it
 * ldunn chants
<Corey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Corey> Whee.
<rww> Corey: say @btlogin, check PM
<Corey> @btlogin
<rww> Corey: That URL is secret, btw.
<IdleOne> yes, log readers we have secret URL's
<Corey> Hah, I have bans in there.
<IdleOne> secret channels and secret secrets
<tonyyarusso> Secret recipes
<rww> oh, something that probably applies to you: don't set +q using chanserv, op and set it yourself. It's hard for me to complain at you for having too many bans set if I can't tell it's you :(
<tonyyarusso> Why do you think they do it?  :P
<Corey> Oh good, everything I did has been removed.
<rww> tonyyarusso: additional incentive: I remove ChanServ quiets rather often ;P
<rww> which reminds me, #ubuntu's akick list is a freaking mess
<tsimpson> oh, and we know the bantracker sucks, so no need to tell us about it :)
<Corey> Yeah, I'm far more used to Eir's syntax.
<rww> and I can't touch akick, so someone who can should look at it at some point ;P
<Corey> Apparently I can.
<Corey> I'm trying to figure out if that's because I'm staff, or because of my flags set personally on me.
<rww> we have the same flags set, so...
<tonyyarusso> +Votia!  Whatever that means...
<Corey> Yeah, but I have additional flags due to my cloak.
<Corey> I also have _r.
<Corey> +r, even.
<tonyyarusso> err, votiA rather
<Corey> I may just be able to view the list.
<Corey> I didn't try altering it any.
<rww> tonyyarusso: ability to use voice/devoice commands, ability to use op/deop commands, ability to modify topic through chanserv, ability to use invite and getkey commands, ability to view channel access lists
<tsimpson> I think the A lets you see the AKICK list
<rww> ldunn: do /msg chanserv akick #ubuntu list and see if you can see it ;P
<ldunn> nope
<IdleOne> I see it
<ldunn> Not that I'm an op there or anything
<rww> ldunn: that was the point yo
<ldunn> Good.
<bazhang> oh the 5.10 user
<bazhang> this is the guy who used to come in saying things like "my bunty broke" and he wanted to install ubuntu to his bmw via the cd player
<elky> lol
<IdleOne> haha that would be pretty neat actually
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1701 users, 1 overflows, 1702 limit))
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu thauriswulfa abusive in pm after pointing out that his (obfuscated) swearing is not allowed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> RevSpecies116 and SlagDooM are about to exit #ubuntu.
<oCean> I had no response from SlagDoom in pm
<oCean> meh, now he's in -nl
<rww> what is with all the annoying people from -nl recently
<oCean> he's telling in -nl how he was kidding around in #u, and he got banned..
<LjL> rww: if only seveas was still there they'd all be banned before they manage to find out there are other channels!
<rww> oCean: totally unsurprised
<phillw> hiyas guys, I understand you want me to flush the ban list from #lubuntu?
<rww> ... no?
<SlagDooM> hello linux friends
<SlagDooM> could someone please unban me in #ubuntu ?
<rww> phillw: MichealH was discussing #lubuntu in #ubuntu-irc and I mentioned off-hand that the ban set in #lubuntu isn't valid any more. I guess a game of telephone happened from there.
<phillw> my liasion on #freenode (nhandler) is afk, so I'm not too sure what you require me to do?
<SlagDooM> i was making some jokes, but someone thougt it was too much
<rww> phillw: We don't require you to do anything, there was apparently a miscommunication.
<SlagDooM> thought
<rww> SlagDooM: Trolling is not permitted in #ubuntu. The purpose of the channel is to get Ubuntu technical support, not to mess around.
<SlagDooM> i didn't know that making jokes wasn't allowd
<rww> !guidelines | SlagDooM
<ubottu> SlagDooM: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Please read those and let me know when you've done so.
<SlagDooM> ok, i thought it was just a channel to chat about ubuntu in general
<rww> It's not. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion.
<SlagDooM> ah ok :)
<SlagDooM> i understand now
<LjL> phillw: rww mentioned that the ban in #lubuntu is a dynamic host, so you may as well remove it since the host will have changed in the meanwhile. there was no requirement to do anything
<rww> SlagDooM: Okay. Can you read that guidelines link to make sure you know the rest of #ubuntu's rules, please?
<phillw> rww. thanks for the clarification, it is even more important that #ubuntu-ops and #lubuntu work closely together as lubuntu reaches full adoption, hence my having no hesitation on setting the flags for the ubuntu-ops people on the #lubuntu channel. It's been a while since Canonical gave birth to a new 'baby' :P
<SlagDooM> ok i've read it
<rww> SlagDooM: Is there anything in there you don't understand? Are you going to follow those rules when I unban you?
 * phillw would make them sign CoC.
<SlagDooM> well there's nothing really surprising in that text
<rww> phillw: If you haven't already, you might want to chat with the IRC Council people and get some feedback from them about how best the two teams can work together.
<rww> phillw: Since there are a few levels of "officialness"/"core"ness, and different ones work for different channels. And I know a lot of the IRC people are wondering where exactly Lubuntu fits right now :)
<SlagDooM> a simple kick would've been sufficient imo, but anyway
<rww> (btw, I'm glad to hear you guys are an official derivative now :)
<rww> SlagDooM: alrighty, so you understand those rules and will follow them?
<SlagDooM> sure
<rww> okay, one sec please
<phillw> rww: my ex mentor for UBT was Nathan Handler, I am sure we will comply (else he will kill me!).
<rww> SlagDooM: alrighty, your ban's been removed. Please be aware of the guidelines in future, and that future bans are harder to get rid of :)
<rww> phillw: hehehe
<phillw> rww, how do I get a quick list of bans?
<SlagDooM> rww ok, thanks :)
<rww> phillw: /mode #channelname b
<oCean> SlagDooM: as this channel has a no-idling policy, please /part
<phillw> thanks rww, now I've had another read through the http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml and whilst it told me how to do it, it does not, to me, say how to clear it :/
<phillw> (21:30:17) Ban on *!*@catv-80-98-106-81.catv.broadband.hu by asimov.freenode.net, set 47 days, 4 hours, 36 minutes ago
<phillw> (21:30:18) End of ban list
<LjL> how to remove the ban you mean?
<LjL> /mode #channel -b blah!blah@blah
<rww> phillw: op up (/msg chanserv op #lubuntu phillw), then /mode #lubuntu -b *!*@catv-80-98-106-81.catv.broadband.hu
<rww> then deop (/deop phillw)
<phillw> donme.. although I do use the admin robot for such things, I know he's not really allowed on there, it is just on the non adopted channels I've got used to his command structure, as have other admins so I'll get him to /join, do the admin work and then immediately part. Do you guys have a problem with that?
<rww> phillw: #lubuntu isn't a core channel, so it's not managed by us, so you can essentially do what you want ;)
<phillw> rww: but it will be, what then for fate of DragonEyes? Do I have to ban our guys from using him?
<LjL> phillw: depends on what exactly it does, but there's nothing particular against having bots doing some of the house cleaning for you (#ubuntu has that)
<phillw> they know he is only allowed on for as long as a command sequence needs to be made and must then leave.
<rww> phillw: If #lubuntu becomes a core channel, then ubottu would be in there, and any additional bots would need to get IRCC approval and be listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots . If it just does operating stuff, I'd recommend learning how to do that yourselves.
<phillw> LjL: he's an admin bot, hopuse clearance
<phillw> rww we already have ubottu and logbot on there.
<rww> phillw: no, you have ubot5 on there ;P
<rww> anyways, it's time for me to go to work. ttyl everyone.
<phillw> rww, if you'd like to split hairs, each ubot is updated hourly from ubottu by a cron job? I know the log bot runs hourly. I was the one who asked for them both :)
<phillw> tc
<LjL> phillw: i think that's how it works yes, but don't quote me on that
<rww> phillw: It's not splitting hairs. ubottu does bantracking. ubot5 and the other clones don't.
<rww> LjL: it is, yeah
 * phillw can feel a headace coming on when nathan expalins this all to me!
<rww> The more I think about it, the more I believe I should sit down with a significant amount of coffee and document everything these is to know about IRC team stuff ;)
<LjL> you're OCD enough to do that
<phillw> rww: nathan has an excellent set of notes out, it is just that rearely, thankfuilly, that we need to discuss banning / de-voicing etc.
 * popey would appreciate such documentation too
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, ms-daisy said: ubottu- Sorry, bodhi_zazen is the keeper of the banhammer.
<Pici> ...
<spinatrahm> Hi, why am I banned in the *buntu-de chans?
<elky> you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-irc
<spinatrahm> kk
<elky> probably because you're ircing as "root" though
<elky> that's typically wrongbad.
<spinatrahm> I am chatting from a livecd in a vm... but I changed the default identity to not do that
<elky> did you restart your irc client after? "* spinatrahm (~root@4...5) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<spinatrahm> no, will try that
<elky> i would assume since he didn't come back that it worked?
<rahmspinat> still banned
<elky> because you're still root? * rahmspinat (~root@4...5) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<elky> what irc client are you using?
<rahmspinat> Konversation
<rahmspinat> wait i forgot one in advanced tab
<elky> ugh, i have no idea how that one works... if you're on a livecd though, your identity won't be "root"
<rahmspinat> not ubuntu livecd
<elky> did it work now?
<rahmspinat> jep works
<rahmspinat> thanks
<elky> was there anything else? this channel isn't for idling in
<rahmspinat> no
<Jordan_U> ikonia: You should be able to tell by the device name, if it's anything in /dev/mapper/ then it's probably some art von software RAID.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: he can't boot the box
<Jordan_U> ikonia: LiveCD?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: plus I've asked him this 10 times over the past week or so and he just won't do the leg work
<popey> Jordan_U: /dev/mapper is not likely to be raid, more likely to be LVM
<ikonia> or fake raid
 * popey shudders
<ikonia> device mapper is used for a lot of fake/host raid solutions
<ikonia> popey: it's very annoying
<popey> oh, my bad
<popey> sorry
<ikonia> popey: not all of them....but a big chunk
<ikonia> popey: no, you're also right, some don't use it
<ikonia> it depends on the device
<Jordan_U> popey: Not knowing much about how fake RAID is presented just means that you've managed to keep yourself and your hardware configurations sane :)
<popey> haha ☺
<popey> you can judge my sanity by the fact I have 8x2TB btrfs server at home :D
<ikonia> I find it a badge of honour if someone doesn't know that /dev/mapper is used for fake raid.....shows they buy the right hardware
<ikonia> popey: could you speak to jono to see if he can create a badge in his badge system for that please
<popey> haha, i like that
<popey> a non-free badge like vrms
<popey> one for all-intel (non nvidia / amd box)
<ikonia> you get the idea
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I recently helped someone that seemed to have add-on FakeRAID hardware via option-ROM. I don't know if that's common, but to me it's just seems like about the worst thing in the world.
<Jordan_U> And it's not even advertised as being RAID, it's just two drives in a RAID0 configuration, supported for boot by an Option ROM, being sold as one large drive.
<gnomefreak> what was i suppossed to do? :(
<ikonia> Jordan_U: sounds terrible
<Jordan_U> ikonia: It is, I could rant for days.
<ikonia> I'd enjoy that
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-server twb likes to swear when he thinks nobody is paying attention.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what does that command do?
<LjL> gnomefreak: it puts a comment on the bantracker
<popey> for some reason I read that in the voice of "it puts the lotion on its skin"
<gnomefreak> LjL: thanks
 * gnomefreak should give up today :(
<Pici> uh oh
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ikonia> can't do anything maco sorry
<ikonia> staff member around
<maco> apparently i dont have ops in that channel
<bazhang> what nick
<ikonia> maco: few do
<ikonia> nanes
<bazhang> nannes ?
<ikonia> nannes sorry
<maco> yeah
<maco> <nannes> I need to kill someone of you... any volounter?
<bazhang> yep well known issue
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> I'd not seen him before
<bazhang> got him in PM, no response yet
<bazhang> <nannes> what is a banhammer?
<mneptok> he's lucky i'm waiting for a new lower receiver and optics for my military-grade full-auto banrifle. i'm back to medieval tools.
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> why is nannes asking support questions in -devel
<ubottu> In ubottu, nannes said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-devel nannes issuing death threat, continuing to use -devel as a crosspost support channel, and offtopic chatroom
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> cheers
<ikonia> jokerdino: hello
<Myrtti> jokerdino: hello?
<topyli> is the discussion in -ot about private wow servers and downloading custom clients ok?
<topyli> i wouldn't know
<IdleOne> seems ok, but I am not sure
<topyli> i don't know if it's legal. i know blizzard don't like it, but of course they wouldn't
<IdleOne> topyli: now we know
<topyli> i suppose
<elky> lalala chanserv lag
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-15
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (AnalRip appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<elky> With a name like that, whodathunk?
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> the crap is with chanserv today?
<ubottu> kcj called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (imback appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (imback)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (imback appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Jordan_U> elky: Wow, chanserv combined our +o's, impressive.
<elky> is there much telnor traffic in #ubuntu?
 * elky forgets how to check without flooding herself off the network
<Jordan_U> telnor?
<elky> * FloodBot1 sets ban on *!*@201.170.64.117.dsl.dyn.telnor.net etc
<elky> basically, can we ban the isp until this guy gets bored?
<Jordan_U> elky: Doesn't show dates, which makes it hard to guage, but here is "grep telnor \#ubuntu.log" from my personal log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/988390/
<elky> i think we can safely temporarily redirect them out of #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> elky: If you can figure out how when they're connecting via webchat, then fine...
<elky> you can ban based on the realname
<Jordan_U> I'd never actually thought about the fact that whenever we do a CIDR ban-forward there will be users connecting via webchat who simply won't be able to speak. I think one of the bots warns us in that case though.
<Jordan_U> elky: I'm talking about odd +e situation we have in #ubuntu with webchat users, if you're aware of that and know more than me about it (more than likely) then just ignore me.
<elky> i don't know right now. i'm also at work and have lost nearly an hour to this rubbish today already
<tsimpson> if you forward them out of #ubuntu, then the +q in there won't effect them
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (roodypoopoo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (longschaft appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cuminfacebitch appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Sheldon420 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pooop appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> OK, I guess I still do have ops, at least in #u
<Unit193> You can check with /ns listchans
<Madpilot> ah, there we go. I've lapsed (afaik) from all the Launchpad teams, but evidently not from actual IRC.
<Madpilot> Man, it's been ages since I was on IRC, and my .xchat2 backup turns out to be out of date. What's the -ops-"something" backchannel again, pls?
<knome> -team
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: #ubuntu-ops-team
<Madpilot> cheers
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (tux550)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, nannes said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zykotick9 said: !tab > Boyo ubottu is a bot=not real person
<MrChrisDruif> He said what?! O_O
<proxinix> unban me from #ubuntu please ill be good
<Pici> proxinix: Do you know why you were banned?
<proxinix> I lost my temper on thumbs
<Pici> proxinix: Please keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only. I'm going to remove the ban, but we won't be this lenient in the future.
<proxinix> can you remove my #mysql mute that thumbs did too.  he said he would then said tomorrow and laughed
<proxinix> abuse
<Pici> proxinix: We don't control #mysql
<Pici> proxinix: is there anything else we can help you with?
<proxinix> you're nice Pici
<proxinix> you must be a grown up :-)
<ikonia> proxinix: do you need anything else from this channel ?
<Pici> ?
<ikonia> Lars again
<ikonia> I'd been watching
<Pici> ikonia: Whats wrong with what he said?
<oCean> he might be the champ in num-of-times-removed-from-#u by now
<ikonia> nothing
<Pici> Is that the same lars that was giving us issues?
<ikonia> yes
<oCean> Pici: he's overstayed his welcome long time ago
<ikonia> hence why it took me a while to confirm it
<ikonia> (and remove it)
<ikonia> and the pm on quit confirmed it
<Pici> ikonia: ah, I just reread the thing he said to Mike9863, nevermind.
<oCean> search p579 as banmask in BT, he had way to much opportunities to start behaving
<ikonia> not a problem
<Fuchs> well, he is in the german channels now :(
<T-Guy> unban me plz ikonia
<ikonia> you're not banned
<ikonia> but if you continue with your nonsense you will be
<ikonia> clear ?
<T-Guy> so what was the point of kicking me?!
<T-Guy> all right
<T-Guy> howdy Fuchs
<T-Guy> I'm here again
<T-Guy> with power :D
<ikonia> to make it clear your random noise will not be allowed to continue
<ikonia> again ?
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> ok ?
<Pici> ikonia: just annoyed at the trolls.
<ikonia> yeah, little 15 minute spell there
<oCean> is/was this khaktoos? (had several kicks lately)
<ikonia> I've not seen that nick before
<Pici> me either.
<Fuchs> yes, it was
<ikonia> is he known ?
<Fuchs> I recently had the pleasure to chat with him in private, after I had to set a quiet on him in defocus, this time for a few months
<Fuchs> he admitted that he thinks that trolling is fun. I told him not to and tried to get him to reason, didn't seem to work very well so far
<Fuchs> ikonia: yes, he is
<ikonia> seems a pointless waste of time then, thank you
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<ikonia> who was that delight ?
<Pici> no idea
<Pici> don't care.
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> ahhh I think it's kevinsexploiter
<ikonia> maybe not actually, sorry
<ubottu> Dr_willis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> oops indeed.
<ikonia> sorry Pricey lag
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (eyaculado)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (culeado)
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> Oer called the ops in #ubuntu (SemenSalado)
<mneptok> play Misty for me.
<mneptok> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mneptok> ubottu: no !rm is <reply>The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<ubottu> I know nothing about !rm yet, mneptok
<mneptok> ubottu: forget !rm
<mneptok> veddy eenteresteenk.
<maco> mneptok: maybe when you do the "no rm is" you should leave off the !
<maco> ?
<mneptok> ubottu: no rm is <reply>The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> maco: way ahead of you. :)
<mneptok> maco: and by "way" i mean "by about 2 seconds"
<AlanBell> nice
<MrChrisDruif> Nice vid actually
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-16
<Jordan_U> It is a nice vid, but what I get out of it is "test your nackups".
<Jordan_U> And your spelling, especially when IRCing from a phone. s/nackups/backups/
<IdleOne> what vid?
<Jordan_U> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, hi
<SDdfsEREy> hello
<SDdfsEREy> the top of my skull is hollow
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, did you need assistance from this channel?
<SDdfsEREy> when will you unban hoober
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, is that you?
<SDdfsEREy> I am currently SDdfsEREy
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, yes, I can see that. why are you inquiring about hoober
<SDdfsEREy> to know why he isn't unbanned. for example ops who abuse their power and may work with the council to never properly review appeal
<SDdfsEREy> unless by appeal you mean delete message from inbox and never reply
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, if thats not you, then why would you ask on someone else's behalf. we wont discuss this with 3rd parties
<SDdfsEREy> unfortunately for you its my claim that the 1st party was outright ignored.
<SDdfsEREy> the burden of proof can be relinquished. just update me on the status of hoober
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, if you personally dont have an issue, there is nothing to discuss
<SDdfsEREy> a start would be what IPs are blacklisted
<SDdfsEREy> if you can't find personal issue to wail on me over my own subjectivity its too hard to answer my questions
<SDdfsEREy> am I wrong?
<SDdfsEREy> worse to answer my questions you don't need a personal connection
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, 3rd parties will not be included in any such issue. Please exit the channel if you personally dont need assistance, thanks.
<SDdfsEREy> Excuse me thats a strawman and you know it. Nothing I have said has affirmed I am a third party
<SDdfsEREy> you simply can't handle an honest discussion about facts, because they aren't in your favor
<bazhang> SDdfsEREy, I asked if you were hoober. you failed to affirm that
<SDdfsEREy> i hurt no one
<SDdfsEREy> so now you can't affirm who I am without asking me?
<SDdfsEREy> and I must say yes ?
<SDdfsEREy> I declare the ban evasion a fraud.
<SDdfsEREy> this is formal enough. what is your decision
<elky> Fraud would be an accurate description of "changing host or ip to deceive one's way into a channel they are banned from." What's your point?
<SDdfsEREy> simply posing disbelief doesn't make it so. I think my point is well take in your psyche
<SDdfsEREy> if you need affirmation that I am hoober because of my IP
<elky> Not in the way you desire it to be.
<SDdfsEREy> then you never had a case for ban evasion
<ikonia> SDdfsEREy: are you the user known as hoober yes/no
<SDdfsEREy> don't simply state things you think are the case. its not speculation that you lack facts to support the ban evasion claim
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, duppy said: !ask why is that when i play flash games on facebook, why CPU spikes to 100% and usually hangs up? i just installed ubuntu 12.04. i came from windows xp and didn't experience this. thanks!
<elky> and now the PMs start: <SDdfsEREy> and at last she rests in her pitiful bed knowing the whole world unchanged by her presence. her existence. her being.
<elky> he makes about as much sense as hoober
<knome> i suppose if that would be a youth novel, it would sell well
<elky> If twilight can sell, indeed.
<ubottu> pitti called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<mneptok> cjwatsion dealt with it. an HFSPLUS sighting.
 * mneptok wonders if !staff is at the g: point with that user yet
<ikonia> what's so bad about the nick HFSPLUS ?
<mneptok> ikonia: long history with that user.
<ikonia> ok
<mneptok> ikonia: in your copious free time you could check bantracker history. ;)
<ikonia> I'm not that bothered, you've just summed it up fine with that simple sentence
 * mneptok DCCs ikonia an extra 2 hours for his Wednesday
<wylde> anyone able to pop on #ubuntu and deal with a troll please :)
<ubottu> BlouBlou called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Monigote)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kkrauss)
<Pricey> ikonia: I wish to discuss my removal! *grin*
<Fuchs> you deserved it.
<Pricey> Fuchs: No you!
<Fuchs> okay :(
<ikonia> Pricey: I'm sorry, I'm not interested in discussing with you due to your attitude, do you need anything else ?
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry about the kick, it was just lag
<Pricey> ikonia: heh yeah no worries :)
<Amaranth> It seems we don't have a bot in #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> Or it just isn't working
<Amaranth> Or maybe it just ignored HFSPLUS...
<Fuchs> ikonia: sidenote: khaktoos, if you don't already know
<ikonia> ahhh yes, you did say yesterday
<ikonia> thank you for the prod
<Fuchs> you're welcome
 * Fuchs goes back to sleepmode
<MateoDeMateo> hello, all, can i talk to someone about why i was banned and ask if that ban be lifted.
<MateoDeMateo> do i need to go before the high court and plead my case?
<ikonia> hi mneptok
<ikonia> hi MateoDeMateo
<ikonia> where where you banned and when ?
<MateoDeMateo> hi ikonia
<MateoDeMateo> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopics
<MateoDeMateo> yesterda
<ikonia> do you know why ?
<MateoDeMateo> i think it is because one of the distros that i am learning is backtrack, and it was my understanding that backtrack is a derivative of ubuntu
<MateoDeMateo> so i wanted to find out how i could tweak some settings that weren't really realted to backtrack's tools per se
<ikonia> and did I or did I not tell you where to get backtrack linux support ?
<MateoDeMateo> so i was asking them in the ubuntu rooms...is that wrong?
<ikonia> and did I or did I not tell you where to get backtrack linux support ?
<MateoDeMateo> but the backtack folks won't answer ubuntu questions
<ikonia> you're not using ubuntu
<ikonia> you are using backtrack
<ikonia> the backtrack support channels WILL support backtrack
<ikonia> as I told you clearly 2 times
<MateoDeMateo> but when i run hardinfo, it says the OS is unbuntu 10.x
<MateoDeMateo> ubuntu 10.x
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<ikonia> it IS backtrack as I told you
<ikonia> it's based on ubuntu
<MateoDeMateo> ok
<MateoDeMateo> i'm sorry
<MateoDeMateo> for my misunderstanding
<MateoDeMateo> or ignorance
<ikonia> great, so if you use the #backtrack-linux channel you'll be fine
<MateoDeMateo> not really, because they don't answer basic questions
<ikonia> they do
<ikonia> and that's where you will get backtrack support
<MateoDeMateo> so, are you saying you're going to keep me banned?
<ikonia> there is no reason to unban you at this time
<ikonia> as you are using backtrack you'll need to use #backtrack-linux for backtrack-support
<MateoDeMateo> okay, well, that seems silly, but you're in charge
<ikonia> well, as you are not using Ubuntu you have no use for #ubuntu at this time so it seems sensible
<ikonia> and as you are using backtrack and #backtrack-linux does not have you banned, it seems you should be covered for support at this time
<MateoDeMateo> thanks for considering my request.
<ikonia> no problem
<MateoDeMateo> bye
<ikonia> bye
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> errr
<Pici> ikonia:
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> you may want to read the scrollback there...
<ikonia> I'm trying to make sense of it
<Pici> 17:56:59 <?beatiful_sora> so my question is: why when my other son has used the laptop, he has open a black screen he has typed 'sudo rm-rf', and now it won't go away
<Pici> 17:57:24 <?beatiful_sora> and he says he has done samething funny but won't tell me what it is, what is this and how do i get rid of it, it is annoying
<Pici> 17:57:42 <wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you mean "sudo rm -rf /"
<ikonia> ahh, I only see 17:57:42 <wawowe> beatiful_sora: do you mean "sudo rm -rf /"
<ikonia> in the log
<IdleOne> yeah, that was a false positive
<Pici> wawowe: sorry about that, we're rectifying now
<ikonia> I don't see the earlier comment
<ikonia> wawowe: apologies
<ikonia> wawowe: I miss-read what was going on,
<wawowe> np :P haha
<elky> moha85, can we help you?
<ikonia> based on your earlier joke and what I was reading I assumed you'd give that command
<ikonia> if you give me 30 seconds I'll have it fixed with my apologies
<ikonia> wawowe: I've removed the ban forward in #ubuntu, you're welcome to rejoin with my scineer apologies
<wawowe> thanks :)
<ikonia> sorry about that
 * Pici returns to lurking and playing his computer games ;)
<ikonia> Pici: thanks for that,
<Pici> ikonia: np
<moha85> yes I've a really problem, but I don't speak english well. So I'm going to say my problem
<IdleOne> moha85: what language do you speak?
<ikonia> wawowe: you're welcome to /part this channel now that you're back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Jordan_U: ping
<moha85> frensh
<wawowe> k
<IdleOne> moha85: vous pouvez joindre #ubuntu-fr pour du support
<moha85> je viens de la-ba mais je pas eu de solution a mon probleme
<Fuchs> moha85: donc, ici c'est pas vraiement du support,
<moha85> I have windows 7 in my pc and I installed ubuntu 12.04. So when I start the computer I don't see the windows partition in the grub menu. I need help, PLEASE!
<Fuchs> moha85: tu as déjà essaié les forums francophones?
<Fuchs> moha85: c'est channel ici c'est pour la coordination avec les operateurs de #ubuntu, et pas pour support. Malheureusement je pense que personne ici peut t'aider
<moha85> je n'en connais pas beaucoup qui parlent d'ubuntu
<Fuchs> moha85: essaie #ubuntu-fr (il faut avoir patience), ou les forums francophones s'il te plait.
<IdleOne> moha85: Floodbot is unable to answer questions, it is a robot. Please use #ubuntu-fr and be patient, you can also try search the francophone forums
<IdleOne> err :P
<elky> So... cliff's notes?
<IdleOne> they needed help with grub and were not patient enough to wait for the answer in -fr
<SopR_M> #love22
<SopR_M> #love22
<Fuchs> ikonia: that kick message is a bit silly in here ;)
<ikonia> yes, it is
<ikonia> however I don't get the impression he was going to read it
<Fuchs> (script / alias I assume, so yeah)
<IdleOne> Fuchs: you're a bit silly too :)
<Fuchs> :(
<MrChrisDruif> Fuchs; just remember "It takes a troll to know a troll"
<elky> moha85 now appears to be doing the rounds of every single channel
<marienz> thanks for reporting, on it
<marienz> elky: channels most recently spammed + timestamps? They're not hitting any I'm in
<elky> ah correction, that was an hour ago. he tried in #ubuntu-au-chat
<Fuchs> is he actually spamming, or just looking for help like here?
<marienz> grargh, I got him and sopr_m mixed up
 * Fuchs feels slightly guilty
<marienz> was entirely my fault, don't worry about it
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu (beatiful_sora  kkrauss)
<ikonia> there
<ikonia> how many warnings did these guys need
<Jordan_U> ikonia: pong.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, Unit193 said: !purelubuntu is <alias> !purelxde
<IdleOne> !purelubuntu is <alias> purelxde
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<none> hi
<none> for some unknown reason i was banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<none> its quite ironic because i was banned less than a minute before i logged off my computer for an hour or so
<none> an hour and thirty minutes to be exact
<none> so i didn't even notice it until i came back online 2-3 minutes ago
<none> the reason given for me ban was "You have left channel #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by elky (you are banned because you were asked to stop but didn't.))"
<none> elky....... did not ask me to stop
<none>   elky says ::  the  am i reading? ----------------------------------
<none> 2 minutes later without warning or notice he requests i am banned?
<elky> i saw plenty of people telling you to sto
<elky> +p
<none> thats a lie.
<elky> I saw plenty of people warning you'd be kickbanned
<none> not a single person warned me or asked me to stop.
<none> http://pastebin.com/0tfNPtBb
<none> i have posted the log
<none> elky, maybe u can read better than i can... if u can find anywhere where i was told to stop, or said  kicked and banned
<none> note........... that a custom script i wrote blocks out any cursewords of any sort.... thus elky's line is censored
<none> on further review lines 86
<none> L3top> Godwin arguments are a bit beneath me. I am not sure you have the chops to make it an entertaining argument though. I need to know if I have to be burdened with both winning and being entertaining... because that is a bit more of an investment.
<none> <bazhang> L3top, better to just let him spiral into a /kb
<none> bazhang, does reference a /kb which i can only assume is a kickban
<none> but it wasn't even directed at me so i really didn't read it at the time
<none> .......... my words it seems fall on deaf ears :(
<none> i am disappointed....
<none> elky, !!! are you an admin?
<none> this behavior of yours is not what i would have expected from a moderator of irc
<none> ..... i feel i am being treated very badly in this case
<none> i did nothing deserving of ban.... i insulted none..... i attacked none..... i merely had a fun conversation....... then i am banned i guess by elky without any warning...... and now i am in this channel and not as single person cares
<elky> Sorry, i had to take a phone call. You could do with learning some patience
<elky> You "fun conversation" involved a whole lot of very inflammatory subjects. That's not fun.
<none> which inflamatory topic? mentioning a funny mustache from austria?
<none> romney used a horrible line "i am sorry if you are offended"......... but the only thing i was doing was poking fun of hitler
<elky> <none> L3top, ............................ muslims are terrorists?????? how will banning him make his point incorrect??
<none> if you are offended by poking fun of hitler then ................ i do understand why u are so fast to ban me
<elky> the hitler topic was supplementary to that
<none> muslims are terrorists????????????????????????????????????????????? was a question
<elky> "how will banning him make his point incorrect??"
<none> how will banning me for asking a sarcastic question ????????????????????????????? make anyone correct except maybe you?
<elky> It certainly has the added benefit of reducing the punctuation abuse.
<elky> What exactly do you do? press a punctuation letter and count to 3?
<elky> s/letter/key/
<none> the multiple ????? was added for sarcasm
<elky> and the million periods?
<none> would u have really prefered people are terrorists?
<elky> i'd prefer you not engage on the subject
<none> ....... i do many periods often in writing... i will stop if that means being unbaned
<elky> you could certainly hve done without bringing up Hitler.
<elky> you were clearly trying to start an argument in there for your entertainment, then insisting on winning it for your ego
<elky> That's very disruptive behaviour
<none> i am sorry for bring up hitler.. my purpose was to only entertain people and liven up the discussion
<elky> Hitler is not entertainment.
<none> yes....... i wanted a fun argument.... thats why i said """
<none> <none> i need support someone help me win this arguement with L3top
<none> <L3top> I can argue whichever side you like.
<none> <none> ...... then lets make it a fun discussion!
<none> <none> these are the rules......... no cursing or bringing up hitler
<none> http://pastebin.com/0tfNPtBb
<none> the words are all there. i am kinda understanding u jumped to the end and perhaps rightfully wanted to prevent me from possibly upsetting people
<none> but without seeing the first part , u really completely misunderstood the entire conversation
<elky> you already _did_ upset people. By the time I removed you, people were already discussing how you were going to get banned for it
<none> you are right.. i will not mention that topic again
<none> please accept my apology
<elky> none, that channel isn't for you to jump into and start arguments for "fun". Do you understand that?
<none> if u could be generous and unban me i would be must grateful
<none> i did think that was the purpose of the channel?
<none> an offtopic fun place to chat?
<elky> arguments are not fun for many people
<none> but i only do fun arguments
<elky> I'm pretty sure you were the only person having "fun"
<none> i think the topic was going to be which tastes better chicken or tuna
<elky> if you want a channel for such "fun", have you considered #defocus ?
<none> i wasn't trying to do a athiest vs christian argument.......... i wanted a fun argument .......... cat vs dog
<none> .. i am again sorry for the periods lol it is a bad habit
<none> perhaps            spaces would be a improvement       no?
<elky> not really. it makes the lines virtually unreadable to people with information processing issues
<elky> (eg, dyslexia)
<elky> so to get this straight. If you were allowed back in there, you would: a. Not start arguments for "fun" b. use less punctuation. Correct?
<none> correct. and i would be very grateful
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> please also take the time to read that.
<elky> You will need to tell me when you've finished.
<none> lolok
<none> When we are unsure, we ask for help. is a good rule
<none> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is favorite!
<none> Don't use public away messages - this makes me lol
<none> How to ask questions
<none> in Linux IRC help channels -.   (for the people who cant ask questions... although i must admit a good question is half the answer)
<none> Do not expect answers that make simple and easy what is complex and difficult. - like trying to explain a bad driver how to parallel park lol
<none> Don't ask "anyone/someone knows" questions - i do this often
<none> Don't chat if the channel is busy - this one is pretty interesting i would have never guessed it before reading
<Tm_T> none: you don't need to repeat rules here, elky was just asking you to tell that you have read them
<none> but i am going through them as i read and pointing out good ones is this allowed?
<Tm_T> that really isn't necessary
<none> k
<none> You can access the source code of all Ubuntu packages, as well as view which ones are available for a particular release of Ubuntu at http://packages.ubuntu.com.
<elky> why are you doing that?
<none> reading still
<elky> You're not reading the page I sent you to.
<none> i was reading recursively
<elky> I am not going to wait around for 3 hours... http://xkcd.com/214/
<none> lol what time is in new zealand
<none> ok i finish reading ... lots of cool stuff... didn't know it took 12 months of core operatorness to be operator here or that lauchpad has all irc nicknames listed
<none> i read recusively i think in fast enough time .. 17 minutes about
<elky> I told you to read it an hour ago. Your math is faulty.
<elky> So tell me, what are the limitations of the offtopic channel?
<none> .. i am not sure it was directly listed
<none> but the core channel listing suggess that offtopic isn't offtopic -- it seems that ubuntu-offtopic is a discussion channel about ubuntu
<none> more like ubuntu-discussions
<none> aka non-support
<elky> indeed. "Language and Subject" and "Don't be Annoying" are the key parts.
<none> Community related non-support discussion -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<none> the entire community related thing confused me.. when i read off-topic i immediately thought all topics are valid
<elky> So now that you know this, what would you say in there?
<none> ubuntu is good ... but please make nomodeset easier to do at install
<none> my nvidia card was soo hard to configure without a monitor :(
<elky> It's not really a place to request stuff of developers who aren't even in there.
<none> then u will keep me banned?
<none> i asked so many times and try to be reasonable ... i find this very cruel punishment :(
<none> i even read pages and pages and still u are toying with me :(
<elky> I'm not toying with you. Would you have preferred i let you think asking that was going to get you what you wanted?
<none> i am just begging to be unbanned
<none> and u just mock me
<none> i said i am sorry for talking about non-ubuntu things
<elky> And i'm just making sure you're not just going to go back in and do the same thing that got you banned. Especially considering you can already do those things elsewhere
<none> i read everything u told me to read and i did
<none> please unban me i will talk about ubuntu and obey rules
<elky> You're unbanned. Perhaps you would still prefer #defocus where there are less rules and more pointless arguments.
<none> thank you very much
<elky> There's no need for you to stay here.
<none> :( ok i will do as u want and leave
<Pici> ikonia: why the kick?
<ikonia> because he kept going on about media streaming on blackbuntu
<ikonia> bored of having to ask these guys multiple times
<Tm_T> is that that horrible ultimateubuntu-style thingy?
<ikonia> another pointless re-spin
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Monigote)
<Unit193> zee__, dedalux: Can we help you guys with anything?
<dedalux> no
<dedalux> I am not seeking help at least not right now because I am a member of the community of Ubuntu Venezuela
<Unit193> Ah, then you should idle in #ubuntu-irc as this is for core channels, thank you.
<IdleOne> dedalux: Please part this channel unless you need help from the ubuntu ops.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-18
<Fuchs> hrm ...
<Fuchs> we had issues with similar named people, and the real name there doesn't look that promising :(
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (ALFI0 swearing in Spanish)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bgamari said: ubottu: The problem is an incredibly vague symptom: the machine inexplicably stops booting right after starting plymouth
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1600 users, 11 overflows, 1611 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (DbYE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (UiNP appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (koN appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (NBE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<wylde> anyone free to pop into #ubuntu? Their's a multi-bot spam going on in there. Thanks
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu xmad ~seele@unaffiliated/xmad very foul message then quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> messaged F`ckJustinBieber about his nickname
<elky> he lost connection soon after
<ikonia> he responded in pm and said he'd part
<ikonia> I thanked him
<ikonia> he's had a bit of a yo-yo connection
<elky> ah
<ikonia> based on how he is in ##php with his new nick, he's a grade A troll
<ikonia> I'm surprised he agreed to /part
 * elky looks in there
<ikonia> #defocus ##php - trolling
<ikonia> changed to the nick RFC149
<ikonia> hi sausage2
<sausage2> naw watt was dat för? aj gut kickd ut off #ubuntu for no reson i just askt a kvestion
<ikonia> "cunt" is a totally unacceptable and highly offensive word
<ikonia> which is why I removed you rather than discuss it in the channel with you
<sausage2> are you kidding me? ho'ws cunt a bad word
<sausage2> it's a usual word in cumpoter terms
<ikonia> I suggest you look it up in the english dictionary
<ikonia> it is not a a common word in computer terms
<LjL> bad troll is bad
<Myrtti> LjL: jag vet
<sausage2> count*. Well well. Not a big diffrence. So, you kickded me because aj've gut dyslexia?
<ikonia> no, I kicked you because you said "cunt" as I explained 2 minutes ago
<sausage2> just becass you tink of snösk duz not mean ve uttrar does
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<sausage2> duwd, i misspelled a word
<ikonia> please slow down and type clearly
<LjL> sausage2: no, he kicked you because you obviously misspelled words on purpose in order to turn them into rude words
<sausage2> you kikcded me because i misspelled a word. I have dyslexia, and anglish is nichty my first language either
<sausage2> aj did not!
<ikonia> I understnad English may not be your first language,
<sausage2> as aj said
<ikonia> however no matter the reason, it is unacceptable to type "cunt" or words of that nature in the ubuntu channels
<sausage2> and do you think that's something you have to make a big dil off?
<ikonia> yes, hence why I kicked you
<sausage2> ikonia: nobody cared. everybody just thougth that "oh, a retard misspelling. Well, who cares"
<sausage2> and then you comes into the picture: "oh, I'm a control freak! I MUST CONTROL *drewling*"
<ikonia> well, that doesn't change anything
<ikonia> sausage2: lets leave it there then
<ikonia> as you seem to be able to type clearly to insult me, but not at any other time
<sausage2> pfft
<ikonia> bye now
<sausage2> I wish you had dyslexia and nobody cared about oylu
<sausage2> have a happy life.. /(crappy)
<ikonia> thanks, bye now
<sausage2> you make the world a bad place. Bye.
<ikonia> bye
<sausage2> bye (and god please help the world from people like that)
<ikonia> sausage2: type "/part"
<sausage2> ikonia: let it go now. Just give this one up. Just stop pushing this worthless conversation further. Just cut it and lay it down.
<ikonia> sausage2: please leave I don't wish to ban you from this channel also, but I will
<sausage2> You just need the control, don't you? You can't just let the conversation end by not saying anything. You just MUST have the last word. Be quiet now, and I won't say anything.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (azrtyuio appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (azrtyuio appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<elky> is there anything this guy doesn't have some sort of conspiracy theory on?
<ikonia> which one ?
<elky> farmer. in -ot
<ikonia> there is no nick called famer in -ot
<mneptok> THAT'S JUST WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO THINK!
 * mneptok heads into the bunker.
<elky> There's no internet in the bunker, is there? If not, please take him with you.
<mneptok> elky: find one more person to encourage me to drag him into the bunker, and we have a conspiracy. only then will i do it.
<elky> ikonia, your call :P
<elky> He got himself a ban anyway, so I don't care anymore.
<ikonia> I don't think it it fair on mneptok
<ikonia> I'll rise above it and say "no"
<elky> ikonia, you underestimate mneptok.
<ikonia> the abuse is continuing, I've closed the windows and looked away now
<mneptok>  /connect irc.freemasonry.g8.bilderburger.new.world.order.net
<mneptok> ikonia: watch this when you are forced to look away from IRC - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvX7TFA4jV0
<bazhang> * [ruli] (~ruli@64-17-80-213.nm.warpdriveonline.com): ruli
<bazhang> troll detected
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> ikonia: let it go.
<bazhang> <MrChattyPants> So, I'm sure most of you know that the Update Manager has changed its name, right?
<bazhang> really?
<AlanBell> yes, to software updater I think
<popey> not yet
<AlanBell> in 12.10
<popey> but will do
<popey> much to my annoyance
<AlanBell> "updater" is a bit of an odd word
<popey> as in "not a word"
<AlanBell> verbing nouns weirds languages
<bazhang> sounds like decider
<mneptok> Updaterator
<popey> Embetterer
<genii-around> Sounds too much like embitterator
<Jordan_U> Which reminds me of the insinkerator (a brand of garbage disposal).
<Jordan_U> And in that vein Updade Manager should clearly become the in-syncerator.
<Myrtti> titanicator
<genii-around> All the names so far remind me of some gadget the evil scientist on Phineas and Ferb makes
<mneptok> "embiggens" is a perfectly cromulent word.
<smallfoot-> help im banned from #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok> smallfoot-: you seem to have quite the ban history in a number of channels.
<smallfoot-> lol
<smallfoot-> how you know that?
<smallfoot-> i havent been banned from #ubuntu-motu many times, cuz i only been banned there once and been banned forever
<smallfoot-> its liek years old
<mneptok> smallfoot-: yes, and? bans do not auto-expire.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i thought they was like 7 days, 14 days, 30 days
<mneptok> not how it works.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> sucks :(
<smallfoot-> well, i dont even remember what shit i did to get banned lol
<smallfoot-> can i have unban plz
<mneptok> well, sahib. seemingly a lot of the time it's language like that.
<mneptok> this is choice: <smallfoot-> i can use whatever language i want, im a gangster, ubuntu is made for black ppl
<mneptok> that's what got you banned from -motu
<mneptok> ground control to Major Tom ...
<mneptok> and today you're playing Tiptoe On The Troll Line in #ubuntu
<mneptok> 12:30 < smallfoot-> is spyware allowed in multiverse and restricted?
<smallfoot-> yeah, i wonder question
<smallfoot-> well i said that when i was little
<mneptok> smallfoot-: you don't know why you're getting banned? really?
<smallfoot-> cuz i was a gangster
<smallfoot-> but i quit bein a gangster
<smallfoot-> it was when i was little
<smallfoot-> liek years ago
<smallfoot-> i left da gangster life behind me
<smallfoot-> and i thought ubuntu was for black ppl only
<smallfoot-> now i understand that its for evrey1
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> smallfoot-: sorry, you're wasting my time. you have a history, and i am convinced you have not changed.
<smallfoot-> i changed my way
<mneptok> 12:30 < smallfoot-> is spyware allowed in multiverse and restricted?
<mneptok> that's *today*
<smallfoot-> its a serious quest
<smallfoot-> i know 'main' and 'universe' must be free software with open source and it has to follow rules of DFSG
<smallfoot-> but multiverse can be non-free
<smallfoot-> and is there any rules for non-free software?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smallfoot-> ok but it was a serious question
<mneptok> seeing that you have been banned from both #ubuntu and -offtopic in the past, i can safely assume you understand what belongs where.
<smallfoot-> no
<smallfoot-> well,  ikonw that question dont belong in here
<smallfoot-> but you said i was ban cuz i ask that, and its not good question
<smallfoot-> but its a good serious question
<beuno> smallfoot-, so, it looks like you need to read -and understand- the Ubuntu code of conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<smallfoot-> so i just explained it
<mneptok> and you know #ubuntu is a support channel. break/fix questions.
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> i didnt know
<smallfoot-> im so confused
<smallfoot-> i dont konw where to ask stuff always
<smallfoot-> cuz im always wonderin stuff
<smallfoot-> but there so many channels
<smallfoot-> and im always yelled at everywhere i go and get banned always
<mneptok> smallfoot-: stop with the profanity. stop with the "i can do as i please" attitude. stop evading bans.
<smallfoot-> i dont cuss anymore so much
<smallfoot-> only on accident or when im pissed
<mneptok> smallfoot-: you have been banned from multiple channels on multiple occasions. you yourself admit it. now you want bans removed. you have really done nothing to answer the question, "why?"
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> because i dont like be banned
<smallfoot-> i want go in the channels so i can ask stuff
<smallfoot-> im tired of be banned for stuff i did 100 years ago
<mneptok> 2 years.
<mneptok> and there are bans that are much more recent than that
<smallfoot-> yeah, i cant be banned for stuff i done 2 years
<smallfoot-> its against prison guide rules of humanity
<smallfoot-> someone in prison then you must release them
<smallfoot-> human rights
<mneptok> IRC is a privilege, not a right.
<smallfoot-> its retarded im banned for something i did 2 years ago
<smallfoot-> i cant even remember wut i did last week lol
<smallfoot-> if you cant remember it, it never happend lol
<mneptok> smallfoot-: you swore and were offtopic in #ubuntu+1 2 weeks ago, if that helps your memory.
<mneptok> smallfoot-: earned a ban there. within the past couple weeks.
<smallfoot-> i dont remember
<smallfoot-> 2 weeks ago is kinda long time
<smallfoot-> i mighta been drunk n high
<maco> Whether you remember the incident or not, do you recognize that swearing is not permitted in Ubuntu channels?
<mneptok> smallfoot-: either your actions are designed to provoke (deliberate design or no), or you just have a complete fail at understanding basic IRC etiquette and expectations.
<maco> And also that having impaired yourself with poisons is not an excuse?
<smallfoot-> hmm yes, cuz bazhang told me so
<mneptok> smallfoot-: in either case, it's not going to get solved today.
<smallfoot-> its been not solved for 2 years
<smallfoot-> when its ever gonna be solved?
<mneptok> smallfoot-: cease with the actions designed to provoke and/or understand basic IRC etiquette and expectations.
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> im tryna be nice
<smallfoot-> cuz whenever im a jerk bazhang bans me
<smallfoot-> that guy is like in every channel i goto, even when i goto channels that has nothing todo with ubuntu
<mneptok> smallfoot-: have you tried ... you know ... NOT BEING A JERK?
<smallfoot-> IM TRYING
<mneptok> so there ya go.
<mneptok> smallfoot-: you seem to be not banned in #ubuntu ...
<smallfoot-> but im still banned for things i did 2 years ago when i was a jerk
<smallfoot-> yeah i know cuz i came in here and whined bout lol
<smallfoot-> but im stilled banned in #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok> smallfoot-: don't screw it up for yourself, and use that in a few weeks to point to real change in your ways.
<mneptok> smallfoot-: this ain't rocket science.
<mneptok> smallfoot-: anything else?
<mneptok> HEYOOO!
<mneptok> smallfoot-: the /kick timer has activated ....
<Jordan_U> I didn't even realize that ubottu factoids could contain multiple lines. Should the !il factoid be combined into one line though?
<Jordan_U> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<genii-around> Maybe because it's read from right to left
<Jordan_U> I hadn't considered that.
 * Jordan_U wonders how well irssi can handle RTL languages given the oddity of RTL with terminal emulators.
<Fuchs> It can't do it very well according to some tests with arabic we did recently
<Fuchs> other clients handle it slightly better
 * Jordan_U is annoyed with hex20dec in #ubuntu but needs to leave and it's probably not worth pursuing anyway.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-19
<bazhang> nice work floodbot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Malsasa said: ubottu: oh, thanks. It is new for me
<bazhang> Malsasa, no need to join here for that
<bazhang> Malsasa, please dont idle here
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pilotbub)
<bazhang> <pilotbub> whats the release date for duplicitous dung-beetle
<solderblob> ok, ikonia is a child
<solderblob> community chan my ass
<solderblob> lulz
<ikonia> solderblob: if you calm down, I'm sure this can be resolved.
<solderblob> I was calm
<solderblob> you start sh.t
<LjL> solderblob: if you're here to appeal a ban, do it civilly
<ikonia> no, you are not
<ikonia> just calm down and I'm sure this can be resolved in a matter of minutes
<solderblob> LjL, sure
<solderblob> sorry, Im just annoyed that ikonia is banning people because he does not like the way the community supports people
<solderblob> he "TOLD me" to do it his way
<ikonia> solderblob: if you'll allow me to explain
<solderblob> well, you jumped in mid conversation and complained, I did agreed.
<ikonia> solderblob: I requested you slowed down and started listening to the problem of the people you are trying to help
<solderblob> please. explain.
<solderblob> you did NOT request ANYTHING!
<solderblob> you "TOLD ME"
<ikonia> the person you where throwing videos at to "help" them, had a slightly more complex issue as they where using fake raid (as I'm finding out now)
<solderblob> I gave him a video as a helper
<ikonia> so throwing the info at them before understanding the problem, especially things like videos isn't going to help them
<solderblob> I also showed him a url with text
<solderblob> I was ALSO talking to him
<ikonia> solderblob: sure, but it's the same principal
<ikonia> you are trying to solve without understanding the issue
<solderblob> you came in mid conversation.
<ikonia> I asked you to slow down and focus on the issue before advising
<ikonia> you said no
<ikonia> you told me to piss off
<ikonia> I told you then, you said no
<solderblob> same principle, you told me, some vague thing, you said nothiing about videos
<ikonia> I then asked you again
<ikonia> I banned you
<solderblob> YOU did NOT ask
<ikonia> you then started telling me to fuck myself in #ubuntu
<solderblob> you told
<ikonia> you then started telling me to fuck myself in #ubuntu-offtopic
<solderblob> you said "IM telling you"
<solderblob> look at the logs
<ikonia> solderblob: the first time I asked, I only told you after you tols me to "piss off" and "no"
<solderblob> you came in mid coversation
<solderblob> conversation
<ikonia> yes, I did
<ikonia> totally agree
<ikonia> I only stepped in because you where throwing information at him that was useless
<solderblob> why do I have to take your way of explaining stuff?
<LjL> solderblob: nothing wrong with "coming in mid conversation" if there's something that needs to be said.
<solderblob> LjL, agreed, but he started out with a smart ass comment
<solderblob> (yes that is my opinion)
<ikonia> it wasn't a smart comment
<solderblob> but it was "stop that"
<ikonia> it was a request to slow down and read the problems before advising
<solderblob> it was a "stop doing that" not a suggestion...
<ikonia> 15:28 < ikonia> solderblob: can you stop dishing out random advice to people  and actually try to listen to the problems
<ikonia> that is not "stop that"
<solderblob> if there is a class i have to take before I answer question, let me know.  I specifically asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, they said go ahead.
<ikonia> you then told me to "piss off"
<solderblob> I have my way, you have yours, why is yours better?
<ikonia> ok, I'm stepping away now as you clearly want to be smart on this
<ikonia> LjL: if you chose to finish this, thank you
<solderblob> <ikonia> solderblob: can you stop dishing out random advice to people and actually try to listen to the problems
<solderblob> ^"stop"
<solderblob> that is not polite
<solderblob> "actually try to listen"
<LjL> solderblob: it's simple, his way is "better" because he's an operator here. part of an operator's job is to tell good from bad support, and bad support in #ubuntu can easily be worse than no support.
<solderblob> please
<solderblob> if you say so.  Its your chan
<solderblob> please was directed at ikonia not LjL
<solderblob> his way is better because he is an op... that is not a qualification. but ok.
<solderblob> I was being polite, he was rude...I was rude back, and I was kicked. lulz.
<LjL> solderblob: there's a difference between what he said and what you said. "piss off" is just not acceptable
<solderblob> I agree
<solderblob> I escalated it
<solderblob> but what he said was rude
<ikonia> just for the record
<ikonia> 15:31 <solderblob> lulz, fucking child.
<solderblob> not a justification, just a fact
<ikonia> I also got that in pm
<solderblob> yes, after you kicked me from the room, you were being a child
<solderblob> i said that in #offtopic
<solderblob> and then you kicked me there
<ikonia> that was also sent to me in a private message
<solderblob> ikonia, pm because you kicked me from all places
<ikonia> I will again back away now
<solderblob> that is childish
<solderblob> ikonia, you should have been polite
<LjL> solderblob: take your own advice, and don't swear at people following them even in offtopic channels to do it.
<LjL> solderblob: he wasn't "rude", he was firm. you were rude.
<solderblob> LjL, I will hold the swearing down..
<solderblob> he was rude, come on
<solderblob> he did even say hi, i dont know who this guy si
<solderblob> is*
<solderblob> its suppose to be a community chan
<mneptok> solderblob: i want you to read something you said carefully, OK?
<solderblob> sure
<mneptok> 08:40 < solderblob> if you say so.  Its your chan
<solderblob> right
<solderblob> it is
<mneptok> solderblob: "rude" or not, you do as ops request
<solderblob> I respect that, i was talk to LjL when i said that...
<mneptok> solderblob: you don't like it? you disagree? come here.
<mneptok> solderblob: but "he interrupted" and "he was rude" are no excuses for the reaction you had.
<mneptok> solderblob: even if they are true.
<solderblob> mneptok, a) I didnt know he was an op, ops dont usually act that way in the chans I hang in, b) I though he asked me to do it, not told me, his words...
<mneptok> solderblob: ikonia *did* ask
<mneptok> solderblob: "can you stop?" is not the same as "you will stop now."
<solderblob> and i said no
<mneptok> no, you said "08:28 < solderblob> ikonia, piss off, I am listen, thank you
<solderblob> because it didnt make any sense, and he rude, it wasnt even advice, it was an insult, who are you kinding
<mneptok> such language and attitude is clearly against the Code Of Conduct
<solderblob> he said nothign about videos.....>?
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<solderblob> mneptok, I do not deny the language thing...
<solderblob> is that why I got kicked? the language?
<mneptok> solderblob: and it is against channel rules. it does not matter if ikonia is an op or not.
<solderblob> or because i disagree?
<mneptok> solderblob: the language, and the hostile attitude.
<solderblob> mneptok, agreed, keep the language civil, my bad
<solderblob> mneptok, I agree, i should have just said, thank....and ignored him
<solderblob> thanks*
<solderblob> no?
<solderblob> polite..
<solderblob> politely*
<mneptok> solderblob: understand, i cannot know ikonia's motivations. but language and attitude would have to change before you convinced *me* to unban you.
<solderblob> I dont care if Im unbanned
<mneptok> solderblob: i think ikonia thinks similarly. look at how he started the conversation here.
<mneptok> 08:32 <+ikonia> solderblob: if you calm down, I'm sure this can be resolved.
<mneptok> 08:33 <+ikonia> just calm down and I'm sure this can be resolved in a matter of minutes
<solderblob> ok, in here
<mneptok> solderblob: it has now been far more than a few minutes. and the reason is the exact same as what got you in trouble in #ubuntu. you need to type less and read more.
<solderblob> the comment that started this mneptok was
<solderblob> < ikonia> solderblob: can you stop dishing out random advice to people  and actually try to listen to the problems
<solderblob> *actually try to listen*
<solderblob> sorry, didnt know you could hear what i was listening to...
<solderblob> that is why this happened
<mneptok> solderblob: OK, you still want to type and type and explain and explain and mitigate and mitigate ... rather than take the time to understand I AM TRYING TO HELP YOU.
<mneptok> so, i will stop trying. enjoy your day.
<solderblob> i give advice on irc all day...and Im a sysadmin of 60 servers, and 20 workstation, linux only.  Not try to brag, sure you guys have same or more experience, but that comment is why we are here.
 * mneptok goes AFK
<solderblob> lulz
<solderblob> mneptok, well, Im just trying to explain.  clearly I do not hang in the #ubuntu chans often...  Guess there should be a list of social rules...
<solderblob> how to kiss ass to ops
<solderblob> or plea for forgiveness
<ikonia> solderblob: conversation over, please leave the channel and come back when your attitude improves
<ikonia> I'll make a note in the log
<bazhang> solderblob, lets stop this please
<solderblob> or use a proxy to get back in
<solderblob> lulz
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops solderblob bad bad attitude and langauge, suggestion to evade ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops solderblob sending more abuse in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> solderblob: we are done here for the moment, please leave.
<ikonia> hi IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello ikonia
<ikonia> hi there, is there something we can help you with ?
<Unit193> ikonia: Lubuntu OP.
<ikonia> ahh, not identified then, as there is no +
<ikonia> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> He is, just not added to autovoice.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ikonia, I was a bit busy with the office works and missed adding myself to the channel and forgot to follow up regarding the completion of the process.
<ikonia> must get that sorted
<ikonia> sorry IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> np ikonia :]
<ikonia> ah, you're listed as Mohan-chml in #lubuntu access list, I wonder if you've been setup that way in here
<ikonia> nope, just not added
<Unit193> IAmNotThatGuy is grouped to Mohan-chml.
<Mohan-chml> Aye
<ubottu> LordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu (RrR)
<ikonia> Unit193: another #lubuntu ?
<Unit193> Nope.
<ikonia> hi jokerdino
<ikonia> Unit193: thank you, thought we may have had a process hole
<Unit193> Sure, any time.
<ikonia> jokerdino: are you there ?
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> it's ok
<prateekp> hello
<ikonia> hello, how can we help ?
<prateekp> hello ikonia
<ikonia> can we help you ?
<prateekp> how to run an .flv file in ubuntu
<ikonia> you ask in #ubuntu that is the support channel
<ikonia> this channel is for operator queries.
<ikonia> do you need anything from the operator team ?
<prateekp> no one is answering in that ... its a very small issue if u can help
<ikonia> prateekp: sorry, you need to ask in #ubuntu, that is the support channel
<ikonia> so unless you need something from the operator team, could you please leave this channel and ask in #ubuntu
<prateekp> hey what is this ... i am frustated by this attitude of operators . yesterday also i was ignored the same way
<prateekp> i am very much dissapointed at this attitude of ubuntu community
<ikonia> prateekp: you need to join #ubuntu, ask for help with your issue and leave this channel
<IdleOne> prateekp: you are not being ignored, you are being told where to get support.
<prateekp> i do not get any support there
<IdleOne> prateekp: you must be patient
<prateekp> is the issue a big one
<ikonia> you have not asked in that channel
<ikonia> if you want support you have to ask in the hcannel
<ikonia> don't know until it's investigated
<ikonia> I suggest asking in #ubuntu so someone can investigate it with you
<prateekp> HOPELESS
<ikonia> ok, fine
<ikonia> type /part
<prateekp> type /part
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-20
<jokerdino> sorry guys, whenever irccloud.com goes berserk, it reconnects me to this channel for no reason.
<elky> jokerdino, it's probably been saved in your config somewhere
<jokerdino> i am trying to do something about this. hopefully, this won't happen again in the future.
<jokerdino> leaving now.
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: bombtime is <reply>: ●～* ●～* ●～*
<Myrtti> botnick: hi?
<Myrtti> botnick: hello?
<IdleOne> IAmNotThatGuy: unless you need help from the ops team or have been made an op and we didn't get the memo, please don't idle in this channel.
<popey> 18:35:48 < IAmNotThatGuy> Hello ikonia
<popey> 18:35:58 <+ikonia> hi there, is there something we can help you with ?
<popey> 18:36:19 <+Unit193> ikonia: Lubuntu OP.
<popey> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> err damn
<popey> The Lubuntu ops might think we have it in for them, the amount they get questioned and kicked from this place :/
<IdleOne> why isn't he auto-op
<popey> that was also discussed at the time
<Flannel> might be wortwhile to wait more than a minute for a response in the future
<IdleOne> I'll message and apologize and make mental note not to kick
<IdleOne> back in the day we had 3 ops, we knew who they were and they knew us all.
<elky> It's been a very very long time since there were only 3 ops...
<elky> when i became one back in like 2006, there were already more than 3...
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdleOne, I am an Lubuntu OP
<IdleOne> IAmNotThatGuy: I know, now :/
 * IdleOne gives IAmNotThatGuy a hug
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs back
<IdleOne> there.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I was tired and you made me wake up from the whole all of a sudden. Now I will get back to office to work. btw, ty IdleOne :]
<IdleOne> plz2msg AlanBell and ask that he add you to access list :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sure thing. :]
<ikonia> hi dedalux
<ikonia> dedalux: are you there ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jellybellie said: ubottu: that is helpful
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-13
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (carrier)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1531 users, 4 overflows, 1535 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1596 users, 6 overflows, 1602 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1507 users, 14 overflows, 1521 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1555 users, 10 overflows, 1565 limit))
<Cubensis> hello
<Cubensis> i think im +q in the #ubuntu and i dont know why, will someone help me out?
<Cubensis> i haven't even talked for days
<Cubensis> in that channel
<Tm_T> Cubensis: one moment
<Tm_T> Cubensis: looks like you specifically have been muted there
<Cubensis> can you unmute me?
<Tm_T> I have to look why you're muted first and get that matter sorted
<Cubensis> I can't imagine why
<Cubensis> I don't even remember it happening
<Cubensis> Do you know who you're dealing with? I am god
<k1l> 2013-05-12T08:23:30 <Cubensis> happy motherfuckers day everyone  <<doesnt look like "not talking for day"
<k1l> Cubensis: so with your recent comment in here i dont think  you will stick to the rules in future?
<k1l> !guidelines > Cubensis
<ubottu> Cubensis, please see my private message
<Cubensis> i will
<Cubensis> i promise
<Cubensis> Do I have to read that? /sigh
<Cubensis> quote some bible passages while your at it
<k1l> Cubensis: i would suggest you just stop to spoil the ubuntu channels with your nonsense
<Tm_T> Cubensis: yes, we expect you to read and understand our channel rules
<Cubensis> Alright alright I will
<Cubensis> Alright, I promise to do that and to read the Holy Bible every night for a month
<Myrtti> you're not really making things better, you know.
<Cubensis> I sense a lot of male virgins in here
<k1l> Cubensis: do you have anymore to say ontopic?
<Cubensis> So am I going to stay +q forever?
<Tm_T> Cubensis: as long as you have that kind of attitude
<Myrtti> did you actually have a support issue or a question to ask in #ubuntu?
<Cubensis> Yea I'm trying to get my server running on ubuntu but I cant figure out the terminal commands
<Myrtti> so why ruin the whole thing by being rude to people?
<Myrtti> it isn't incentive to giving help
<Cubensis> Yea I guess you're right, now you know why I was kicked out of sunday school
<Myrtti> I fail to see how bible and sunday school are relevant in this discussion but ok
<Cubensis> and besides, you may not want to help me, but there are a lot of people in there that will
<Cubensis> I think you guys judged me too quickly
<Myrtti> really? we've given you rope for the past 20 minutes and you seem to be doing a good job with it
<Myrtti> for a while it almost looked good for you there
<Cubensis> I don't have to kiss ass to you guys
<Myrtti> no, you don't, that's very insightful of you
<Cubensis> I'll switch bouncers and be done with it
<Cubensis> cya around
<Myrtti> it would, however, be more productive if you did work with us
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1611 users, 4 overflows, 1615 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1525 users, 3 overflows, 1528 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FICEE appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1537 users, 0 overflows, 1482 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1536 users, 2 overflows, 1538 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 696 bans)
<Pricey> Is that number right?
<Myrtti> probably not, but doesn't hurt to remove some of the stale +e's
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1595 users, 2 overflows, 1597 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1608 users, 1 overflows, 1609 limit))
<DJones> 18:16 < curVV> stop pm me with your vulgar crap (From #u)
<DJones> I've asked them to join here and let us know, or send it me by pm
<DJones> 18:22 < fat_face> You whore bitch (via pm after using !behelpful)
<DJones> And the pm's get more offensive
<DJones> Also a report from ahalverson that fat_face had pm'd offensive comments to them, getting more details on that
<IdleOne> LLckfan was asking about Flash in chrome in #windows yesterday
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 695 bans)
<Pici> I can only wonder why SpArTaKo was banned from #ubuntu-es
<Pici> IdleOne: looks like freenode undid all your hard work
<IdleOne> they suck
<IdleOne> I did it mid split though. I had a feeling they would get reset
<Myrtti> well atleast it's easy to copypaste that
<Pici> indeed
<ubottu> In ubottu, luke_ said: <luke_> so my resolution is set at 640x480 and cant change it, looks like a driver problem however ive run additional drivers, nothing, install latest nvidia driver, nothing
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1562 users, 11 overflows, 1573 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1550 users, 12 overflows, 1561 limit))
<Myrtti> :-|
<k1l> Myrtti: stop putting that cable in and out all the time ;p
<Myrtti> no I think it's the fact I didn't change my socks often enough today
<k1l> ah yes, the servers dont like that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jdale)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-14
<elky> by some miracle, we haven't lost ubuntulog ...
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Tm_T> elky: we have exempt for it AFAIK
<elky> Tm_T, in that it didn't fall over and die'
<elky> like every other split-a-thon
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1521 users, 0 overflows, 1521 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1550 users, 0 overflows, 1550 limit))
<BlueShark`> Hi
<Myrtti> hi?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (scar_eyeball,    send racist content via pm)
<BlueShark`> I want to report a user named scar_eyeball PMing me stuff like http://pastie.org/private/a68320bukb6fdxxaqhrc7q
<ubottu> Aaruni called the ops in #ubuntu (scar_eyeball, abuse via PM)
<Myrtti> BlueShark`: thanks, removed
<DJones> Myrtti: THe ban you just set was fat_face from last night
<Myrtti> DJones: yes I know
<BlueShark`> oh. Seems like I'm not the only one who got that private message.
<BlueShark`> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Myrtti> DJones: that's why I didn't look for pastebins or other confirmations, since I remembered the nick and it showed up in his whois
<DJones> I was just looking at the whois when you set the ben
<DJones> ban
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted called the ops in #ubuntu (namk)
<DJones> Myrtti: I am ok to remove the ban I set lastnight for fat_face, as far as I can see, you ban now covers any nick/ident at the ip address/host
<Myrtti> yeah, I figured it might be SUPER EFFECTIVE
<DJones> Hopefully more effective than mine
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1711 users, 5 overflows, 1716 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1690 users, 0 overflows, 1690 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1681 users, 13 overflows, 1694 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1653 users, 11 overflows, 1664 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-15
<k1l_> jdoles seems to be a timebomb :/
<funkyHat> tick tick tick tick
<Myrtti> obviously relipse2 will stop flipping around when I op up... works every time... *grumble*
<Myrtti> when you notice someone flipping in an out of a channel, just op me up, that oughta fix it.
<Myrtti> darnit
<ubottu> Bodsda_ called the ops in #ubuntu (mrrob)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-16
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1582 users, 1 overflows, 1583 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1537 users, 3 overflows, 1540 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1573 users, 7 overflows, 1580 limit))
<PottyTheShitter> remember this ops
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<PottyTheShitter> !staff
<PottyTheShitter> 8 But the cowardly, unbelieving,[a] abominable, murderers, sexually immoral, sorcerers, idolaters, and all liars shall have their part in the lake which burns with fire and brimstone, which is the second death.” Revelations 21:8
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<PottyTheShitter> fear god
<jbroome> PottyTheShitter: wat?
<PottyTheShitter> believe in god or he will send you to hell
<PottyTheShitter> Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14
<jbroome> PottyTheShitter: this also isn't the channel for that
<k1l_> some people get never bored  :/
<Pici> jbroome: thanks
<jbroome> np
<topyli> i hope everybody's ready for the moment when finland beats slovakia. it's time to get some beer and some attitude! :)
<jbroome> as an american i realize those are countries but I have no idea what sport they're playing
<IdleOne> or where they are located on the planet
<jbroome> hahh
<IdleOne> jk America. I love you.
<jbroome> finland is the ballsack to the nordic dong, right?
<jbroome> :)
<IdleOne> This is why the rest of the world hates you ^
<jbroome> add it to the list
<jbroome> 'MURCA!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-17
<bazhang> <Oasa> free vpn in ubuntu?
<bazhang> <penos> how to run ms dos in linux?
<Tm_T> bazhang: dosbox
<Tm_T> a valid answer to valid question
<LjL> meh
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (jdoles)
<bazhang> <eoo> Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<bazhang> .NET on ubuntu?
<Pici> sure
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-18
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dr_willis said: !yes this is a bot in the ubuntu channel
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (marathon is a rogue bot or script responding to factoids)
<bazhang> scarily quiet
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu hio (5d528cee@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.82.140.238) wasting time, recoomending to install windows, language abuse in -ot.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> ! is <alias> ppa-purgeppapurge
<ubottu> Factoid 'ppa-purgeppapurge' does not exist
<IdleOne> !ppapurge is <alias> ppa-purge
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<bazhang> <GeorgeTorwell> Why am I getting two different types of pre-boot decryption screens? Did the government hack my bootloader?
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<bazhang> <Wacky13> well tell me what is ubuntu is that ontopic enough for u
<bazhang> he wants help resetting android on an HTC phone
<bazhang> <FearTheLord> do you guys fear god?
<FearTheLord> i suggest you all read it
<FearTheLord> here
<FearTheLord> 13 “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<bazhang> need a valid answer here Tm_T
<FearTheLord> bazhang: 13 “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14
<IdleOne> Was that all FearTheLord ?
<FearTheLord> wait
<FearTheLord> is preaching allowed?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> least not in Ubuntu channels
<FearTheLord> well before i go here is a warning from jesus
<FearTheLord> 13 “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<FearTheLord> meaning few make it to heaven
<FearTheLord> deny it all you want
<bazhang> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<FearTheLord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<FearTheLord> ban me
<FearTheLord> 13 “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<Pricey> Hey bazhang, what's up?
<bazhang> Pricey, aww you missed Sunday School!
<bazhang> tsk tsk
<Pricey> bazhang: I don't get it...
<bazhang> is Gary even on staff any more?
<bazhang> Pricey, the troll  ^
<Myrtti> sure he is
<bazhang> Pricey, is there not a reason we have the !staff factoid?
<Pricey> bazhang: I figure for when you want staff.
<bazhang> Pricey, yep, and Fearthelord, the troll, so I called !staff
<bazhang>  FearTheLord has quit (K-Lined)   do we need to leave the +b in place?
<IdleOne> probably not
<elky> sorry, distracted
<elky> oh, look, PMs
<bazhang> that was from #df btw, he was gone from #u
<elky> oh how boring, just more of the same
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-19
<bazhang> spyware? seriously?
<elky> why do you keep being surprised when people say this?
<LjL> why *wouldn't* people say this? it phones home with every single thing i type on what's supposed to be the main mode of interaction with the shell
<Myrtti> "Spyware is a software that aids in gathering information about a person or organization without their knowledge and that may send such information to another entity without the consumer's consent, or that asserts control over a computer without the consumer's knowledge [1]
<Myrtti> "Spyware" is mostly classified into four types: system monitors, trojans, adware, and tracking cookies.[2] Spyware is mostly used for the purposes such as; tracking and storing internet users' movements on the web; serving up pop-up ads to internet users."
<Myrtti> The Wikipedia article is actually quite frightening
<LjL> Myrtti: well the wikipedia definition seems to apply, at least if you assume it's done "without my knowledge". of course *i* know, and it's in the privacy policy somewhere, but that's not too dissimilar from default-on checkboxes from "real" spyware programs... what i think matters is the fact that the "spying" is happening in the very core place in the OS, the main menu
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm sure our viewers get enormous amounts of fuel from this, and while I don't agree with the policies and decisions made to the core of Ubuntu, I still believe in the community and people of it
<LjL> i think some of you have gotten a *tad* too paranoid about "our viewers". although, if this channel or other relevant channels really had many "viewers", then i don't see why they shouldn't see this sort of discussion... i really don't buy that one should be all hush-hush about decisions they strongly disagree with in a community the were part of
<LjL> topyli even wrote, (not a direct quote, how i remember it) "if you've done what you wanted for Ubuntu, and now the company and the community are moving in directions you don't like, there is no use making noise about it". uh, since one is supposed to be part of the community, then how does that work - you do what some other members say, because complaining about it would just make you a troublemaker? i just don't get this.
<LjL> today i learned the Alternate CD is gone (i assume the Minimal CD too?). that was a very useful tool, and as other things that are slowly being gone, it's gone. i know i'm not celebrating.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> atleast community versions still have it
<LjL> community versions meaning like Kubuntu? though i guess if Kubuntu has it and Ubuntu doesn't, that would be... weird
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Myrtti> although I've not looked deep into it
<Myrtti> might be non-13.04
<LjL> uhm that looks to be the generic mini.iso that should work to install whatever flavor you want...
<LjL> i had not looked at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ in a while
<LjL> it looks very confusing now
<funkyHat> I thought I heard something about getting the debianinstaller stuff back onto the normal live CDs
<IdleOne> The troll of trolls called it spyware.
<IdleOne> So that is what it is now.
<funkyHat> it?
<IdleOne> What about it?
<funkyHat> Microsoft are running TV adverts that focus on user privacy. I wonder if they are makeing a quiet dig at this stuff ;)
<LjL> yeah well they're hypocrites
<LjL> their Windows 8 phones home with every piece of software you install
<LjL> just to check how signed it is
<bazhang> sorry for stirring things up, that was not my intent
<elky> LjL, raising concerns, aka complaining, has always been "troublemaking" in this community I'm afraid.
<bazhang> <xing> 我撫摸自己!!
<bazhang> dont know whether to give guidelines or cn to that one
<bazhang> <I don't touch myself>
<bazhang> heh that works
<topyli> i don't know LjL, it just seems more sensible to work for something that's in line with your own ambitions than to try fight a nice thing when it's on the roll. you'll be more harm than good if you stick around
<topyli> that's what i was thinking at the time of writing those words anyway
<LjL> topyli, but doesn't one end up contributing to A thinking A shares his ideas but then people make A into something different, so you shut up and put up and go to B, but then after a while, they change things, etc...? i mean if you're part of a community, i think it's fit for you to voice your disagreements over things that are turning a way you deem wrong
<topyli> maybe it doesn't have to be like this. like, i can go back to debian when i think my job in ubuntu is done, and when i think ubuntu is mature enough to live without me :)
<LjL> topyli: you say "when you've done what you wanted for <x>", but, sometimes if you thought <x> was something different than what it later became, you've done worse than wasting your time - for instance, let's *suppose* that i consider Ubuntu "evil" in some way, now Ubuntu has not only taken those few contributions i have given to it, but it's also got a lot of users who (in a minimal part thanks to my contributions) would have gone to, i don't know, Debian
<LjL> or something otherwise
<IdleOne> LjL: I agree, but at some point you realize that things are not going to change no matter how much you voice your concerns.
<LjL> topyli: so, still under the assumption Ubuntu is "evil", now what you managed to accomplish is make a lot of people use an "evil" project instead of using a "good" project. that's a disappointment even if you just "go back to Debian" at that point
<LjL> IdleOne: well that's true
<LjL> IdleOne: when it's clear you're in the very minority and it'll be easier to obtain something by joining a different "thing", you do that - or fork
<topyli> i don't think ubuntu is evil. i just think i don't care to put much effort in the stuff we are building anymore
<LjL> IdleOne: but it's upsetting when one gets the impression the "company" (Canonical in this case) is doing things behind the stage to make it *look like* the community at large is supporting it (while individual people might all be saying "uh, this seems bad to me, but maybe i'm the only one thinking that")
<topyli> good luck and all, it's probably a good thing for free software
<IdleOne> LjL: I understand what you are saying and at this point is when you need to say to yourself and the community at large (if you want to) that up until now things were great but you are now moving on to other great things.
<LjL> topyli: well, i guess there's where i'm not sure i agree. it would depend on one's definitions of "free software" and "good thing", i guess ;P but, say, Android is mostly free software, but whether it's a good thing for free software is debatable... and in general, everything that purports to be "free software" but then embraces things like DRM, built-in tracking (the aforementioned "spyware")... well, i'm not sure that's for the good of free software
<LjL> someone mentioned how Microsoft is now running commercials emphasizing the privacy Windows offers (gah)
<topyli> LjL: good point
<IdleOne> You can't look back and feel bad about the good work you did for a project who at the time you did your good work was awesome. The project has changed and you disagree with the direction but that doesn't negate the good you did.
<LjL> i know i can no longer tell anybody that free software, and Ubuntu by extension, protects people's privacy to people - not with a straight face
<topyli> btw, privacy isn't my main beef with ubuntu. it's the technical and especially design choices i don't agree with
<LjL> IdleOne: well... the goal (my utopical goal at least) was to make a lot of people switch from proprietary systems (Windows, Mac) to free-as-in-freedom systems. not ad-sponsored freeware, not DRM'd open-source, none of that. what has instead happened, now, is that most people are still using Windows, the others are using Ubuntu which is turning into a system i said "none of that" about, and in general, computers are slated to disappear in favor of tablets
<LjL> and silly things like that
<LjL> sorry if i'm not thrilled :\
<IdleOne> No need to be sorry. I agree with you.
<topyli> LjL: agreed
<IdleOne> I'm just trying to make you see that all the good work you did to help Ubuntu was not a waste of time. You can't be blamed for the direction of Ubuntu today.
<topyli> IdleOne: indeed, not a waste
<IdleOne> We worked under the assumption the project leaders had the same future as we did in mind. Turns out they didn't.
<LjL> yeah, guess it taught me i shouldn't trust one-man enterprises with goals i have in mind
<LjL> Debian was there before this Ubuntu thing started, and Debian is still there now
<LjL> it might be bureaucratic and clunky and all
<LjL> but it works and delivers me actually free software every day
<IdleOne> When you did, those goals were the same (on the surface)
<LjL> IdleOne: yes but how can you know whether they'll change? i guess the only way is, if it's not "one person" but an actual real community (not a community *dependant* on that one person) that has made their goal explicitly for a long time
<topyli> i don't think we've harmed debian's goals along the way. we've helped them
<LjL> at least in that case you know if they ever do change, they change because a real majority of the community wanted - not just on the commercial whim of a few individuals
<IdleOne> LjL: You can't know. You work and offer your opinion and hope the people listening hear you.
<IdleOne> or they don't listen.
<LjL> topyli: oh in that sense, sure, Debian has got a few patches, and it doesn't work any worse because of Ubuntu. though maybe a few users who could be using Debian (and contributing bug reports or more) are instead doing it with Ubuntu
<LjL> IdleOne, i have a need of something that can't be taken away from me. i like "free software" because it seemed to fulfill that need. it states in its license that it can't be made unfree again. but now i realize that even when something has an open source license, it's not necessarily "free software" in that sense.
<topyli> LjL: at least i think more people know about debian and free software
<IdleOne> LjL: I feel betrayed also.
<topyli> at least while we still used to link to debian and talk about free software
<IdleOne> But I refuse to let that make me not trust again.
<IdleOne> stepping away
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm not saying "never trust", but maybe there are signals to watch for about whom to trust
<LjL> topyli: i only wished Debian got, like, a graphical installed and some DE packages not fifty years old :P
<LjL> installer*
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> so LjL is joining android?
<topyli> debian wheezy does have a graphical installer :)
<LjL> O.o
<LjL> topyli: really?
<topyli> yep
<bazhang> or Trisquel!
<LjL> bazhang: uhm, Trisquel sounds more likely than Android
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> but leaving Ubuntu?
<topyli> not me, i'm still committed to doing some stuff this year
<topyli> oh LjL
<LjL> bazhang: well i've basically already stopped doing anything Ubuntu-related, the only thing left is opping -ot which i probably want to continue doing regardless since it's a place of its own
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> I'm on freenode, going to stick with Ubuntu
<topyli> no place like -ot!
<bazhang> just like the challenge of problem solving issues in Linux, I suppose
<LjL> i've long been unable to offer any real Ubuntu support, "back then" there were questions i could answer and Ubuntu had subsystems i partly understood, now it's mostly all a black box to me
<bazhang> askubuntu.com is the new ubuntuforums
<bazhang> you can almost literally copy and paste most questions into google and askubuntu has a solution
<topyli> yes i've noticed
<LjL> i haven't used askubuntu much, but now i'm writing stuff in python and stackexchange has been the constant thing coming up to my google enquiries (since i don't know python)
<topyli> it's strange. from the usenet to forums to stackexchange, nothing has really changed. we just change stuff for the sake of change
<LjL> topyli: i'd say something has changed. usenet, we had one robust distributed network that was virtually impossible to take down or censor; forums, we had many individual places which could each die at any time, and then you'd move to another; stackexchange, one single point of control and failure
<LjL> and that's a pattern i've seen happen in other instances
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-12
<not_phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu winxplague posting nonsense youtube videos to channel.
<not_phunyguy> grrr
<not_phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<not_phunyguy> wat
<not_phunyguy> ...yeah I kinda am
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu winxplague posting nonsense youtube videos to channel.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<khax> pricey
<IdleOne> khax: what can we help you with?
<Pici> rww: thanks, client was lagging
<genii> Whoa, got back to computer just in time to see fua get booted
<genii> Looks like same person spamming #freenode earlier
<ubottu> LOLOLOL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> (x) done
<ubottu> Ubuntucankissmaa called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> khbjkihku called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> seems we get a new proxy list
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-13
<ubottu> andol called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Tm_T> dealt
<k1l> @mark User564 crazy insulting nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu User564 crazy insulting nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> They change nicks & ip's & post that or something similar maybe once a day
<Pici> isn't there a way to get that added to unopaste?
<DJones> Bans 62122 and 62060 seem relevant & similar
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntustudio ()
<bazhang> lucido suddenly claims it's ubuntu, after saying debian, but is crossposting in #debian
<genii> Sounds confused
<bazhang> <TerranceWarrior> bazhang: i'm not looking for zorin support Moaky.
<bazhang> moaky?
<Pici> not sure why he would bring it up if he wasn't asking for support.
<bazhang> his entire entry post is zorin os zorin os etc etc
<DJones> Anybody any idea what carswell is trying to do in #ubuntu
<bazhang> activate the ubuntu spaceship
<genii> connectar 123456!
<bazhang> ubottu, random spaceship zune
<ubottu> zune
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> Man. I really need more coffee.
<irreverant> Is this an Official Ubuntu Channel?
<k1l_> this is the ops channnel.
<irreverant> Well I mean the ##Ubuntu channel?
<irreverant> What I mean to say is #Ubuntu officially associated with Ubuntu Support or it's affliates?
<k1l_> ths ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu
<k1l_> yes, #ubuntu is the official ubuntu support channel
<irreverant> Great thank you.
<irreverant> Will that channel be able to answer questions regarding licensing and monies?
<irreverant> I mean making money from supporting Ubuntu as a MSP or other (Consultant/Contractor/Reseller)
<k1l_> that sounds more like you want to talk with canonical
<irreverant> Let's say selling Ubuntu as a solution for people that can't afford to buy a new computer due to XP support outdated?
<irreverant> Ok that's what I was figuring. Should I just contact them through their traditional communication channel or is there a preferred method you can recommend.
<k1l_> dont know if this falls into this but at least they can verify that: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal and http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-rights-policy (they have a contact us from)
<k1l_> *form
<irreverant> No that's perfect... great first step I can take. Thank you for that, I really appreciate your help.
<k1l_> no problem
<genii> Probably should have pointed them at http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-rights-policy
<genii> Oh, nvm
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-14
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sarnold> user Ucker in #ubuntu-server is being annoying, please banhammer :)
<sarnold> rww: yano banned him :)
<sarnold> rww: thanks
<rww> sarnold: ah, was about to ask
<ikonia> hello kenny18
<ikonia> hello andrewjs18
<Unit193> Ban against *18!*@*$#ubuntu-ops matches andrewjs18!~andrewjs1@pool-173-62-176-112.phlapa.fios.verizon.net
<rww> IdleOne: see ^
<elky> yeah lift that one, surely they got bored by now
<rww> doubt it
<rww> though i agree with the first half of the sentence
<elky> i figure they might have aged a year or so
<rww> in robot or human years?
<IdleOne> so that is 1 out of how many?
<IdleOne> strange that you agree the ban should be lifted, when you're the one who suggested I make it a forward so we can keep an eye on how many false positives we get. first incident and you're ready to remove the ban.
<IdleOne> Do whatever you like.
<elky> yes, because bans are not usually a permanent thing, especially not with botnets
<IdleOne> I don't own the ban. Feel free to act in the best interest of the channel.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (user_)
<ikonia> gone
<DJones>  student> I'm currently using arch linux, but ubuntu is just waay too difficult!
<DJones> Please, no trolling
<User272> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; hubert andrews jenkins aka andrea hylton/tranny
<k1l> i really wonder why people do such things.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> dasjoe called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<bazhang> <zubuntu> your offtopic room is banning me for fun
<bazhang> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<chu> rww: Not sure if you want to deal with this ...
<chu> For what it's worth, it wasn't fun. He was told what was gonna happen if he kept it up.
<bazhang> wrong answers for $500 alex
<rww> shockingly, they aren't talking in ##hardware
<IdleOne> I think maybe you're a little too stern about the support questions in -ot but I understand why so...
<IdleOne> forget I mentioned it :)
<rww> in general, I'm not that stern. they were being particularly obnoxious
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> the immediately thing bothered me too
<rww> the support directive is one of those nebulous things that isn't in !guidelines but is a community norm, so I don't usually kick people out for it
<rww> but if you start acting entitled about it, it's a different story
<rww> anyways, back to work
<chu> Yeah, I only got annoyed at the demand.
<genii> "Help me RIGHT NOW, or else, dammit!"   etc etc
<bazhang> same thing in #freenode , I directed him there twice
<IdleOne> ask in ##rww-support-4-non-support-qs
<genii> Hm. "Status as at December 2010" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<tsimpson> genii: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-systemd-transition is newer
<genii> tsimpson: Cool, thanks. They also pointed me to the Debian official docs
<genii> ( in #ubuntu-devel )
<phunyguy> lol my wife is passed out with the laptop on her lap
<phunyguy> oops wrong chan!  See #ubuntu-offtopic for more!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-15
<bazhang> <letstrythis> its not needed t diagnose the issue, fphishing really...
<bazhang> AUGH
<bazhang> <ActionParsnip> Trudko: you can discuss stuff like the thing you are interested in, in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<bazhang> blech
<k1l> the club ubuntu channel dies forward to another channel
<bazhang> which one
<k1l> *does
<k1l> ##club-nomicon
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> hahaha
<bazhang> <BananaManLinux1> hexchat is rubbish
<bazhang> rly
<IdleOne> but xchat is awesome
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> keep an eye on bananalinux, he tends to wander off topic
<bazhang> and is not very knowledgable at all
<IdleOne> that too
<ikonia> hello User328
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-meeting, meetingology said: ubottu: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, meetingology said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<k1l> lol, botwars? :)
<IdleOne> yup
<DJones> Heh, unopaste replies to piracte searchs 18:29 <@unopaste> baka: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<k1l> <baka> @search Reach for Infinity
<k1l> that was the line
<DJones> Must admit, it looks like something I'd read
<Pici> idealy unopaste shouldn't respond to commands from unauthorized users.
<Pici> just like ubottu
<k1l> Pici: or not int that channels
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu saiberz insulting nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> fyi, lusers is a valid IRC command.
<k1l> Pici: oh well. i read losers in there
<adamcunnington> Voice!
<adamcunnington> oh awesome, was expecting undeliverable
<ikonia> adamcunnington: ok, so you've just said you'll be quiet for 15 minutes as k1l requested
<ikonia> so you join this channel and demand voice - that's not really "being quiet" for 15 minutes is it
<adamcunnington> I wasn't demanding
<adamcunnington> read my comment above
<adamcunnington> assumed the flag would be active across all channels - was just testing, i'll use the word "test" next time, my bad
<ikonia> ok, well it's still not the "wait quietly" for 15 minutes
<rohan> hi ops -- what's with the blitzkrieg in the #ubuntu channel? k1l just silenced a guy who was making a point.. ikonia just banned someone who made a joke
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i understand the decision made in #ubuntu but you are not a god and you won't mother me in a different channel by asking me to "wait quietly", i'm not a child.
<ikonia> rohan: I asked 2 times to stop comment on it - he continued with jokes that are offensive
<adamcunnington> Is there a higher ubuntu op power that I can discuss this with?
<ikonia> so I banned him to stop it and talk to him offline
<ikonia> I've not asked you to do anything
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I didn't ask you to wait quietly, you said you would after talking with k1l
<rohan> completely agree with adamcunnington here -- silencing him was just overusing the +o imo
<adamcunnington> That's a different channel - surely the entire point of this channel is to discuss such things
<adamcunnington> "This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only"
<k1l> adamcunnington: i told you that you got a 15min calm down mute after you diodn not stop making a drama in #ubuntu
<ikonia> adamcunnington: sure it is, welcome to discuss anything
<ikonia> which means discussing not "VOICE!"
<rohan> k1l: you should have silenced the person who provoked the drama too, then
<k1l> there is no need to get other users to make trouble in #ubuntu just because you want to go again for that drama
<adamcunnington> k1l: i wasn't making a drama - you may wish to pop down to the theatre. I responded to the provokation
<adamcunnington> rohan: thanks - but i don't think you'll end up helping yourself here, i'll just wait quietly and then all will be good as new
<k1l> the "provokation" was not a provokation at all and the user already said sorry for that and, other than you, did stop with that drama that is spoiling the support channel
<adamcunnington> k1l: my last comment was being typed whilst he was apologising so i wasn't continuing it in the light that you have read it
<rohan> ikonia: sorry, i don't understand what about "rohan: Don't argue with the dictators!" was particularly offensive
<adamcunnington> k1l: if you don't think "i don't know anyone would be clueless enough to not know etc." is provocation, then you definitely must think what i said was equally "mild"
<ikonia> calling people dictators is pretty offensive
<k1l> rohan: i dont think giving me second worldwar nazi names is helping in here anyway. so please stop that
<rohan> ikonia: i see people using SABDFL all the time
<adamcunnington> :S think you need to see the slightly humorous side of it, it wasn't said in an offensive manor, it was a mild gest which reflected the nature of the op behaviour
<ikonia> rohan: SABDFL ?
<rohan> k1l: being called a dictator has *nothing* to do with second world war or Nazism
<adamcunnington> k1l: second worldwar nazi names? dictator is a word to describe a particular position, a nazi leader may have been a type of dictator but they're 2 quite separate things
<ikonia> adamcunnington: how about if I said "do as you are told worthless scum"
<rohan> k1l: stop being a baby and using your mod power just because you have it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: that's quite different
<ikonia> adamcunnington: no it's not,
<adamcunnington> ikonia: please elaborate
<adamcunnington> using logic to justify
<adamcunnington> that's clearly your view of a dictator - which may ironically be more offensive than calling someone a dictator!
<k1l> rohan: ok enough of you. you are now banned from #ubuntu come back in 1 week when you want that ban to be lifted.
<ikonia> you are calling me an offensive name for an oppessor, I am calling you an offensive term for someone under he ompressor
<adamcunnington> not all dictators are oppressors
<adamcunnington> a dictator is just someone who dictates
<rohan> k1l: there, more evidence of you being a total douchebag jerk. i did *nothing* in #ubuntu
<ikonia> adamcunnington: a fair point, but it wasn't really meant that way
<rohan> k1l: this is exactly what a dictator does, and if rustles your german ex-nazi jimmies, it's your problem -- don't take it out on people in IRC channels
<ikonia> and again - I'd asked 2 times to STOP with the comments
<k1l> rohan: enough of that insulting. that is not making your ban be lifted.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: well you didn't wait to find out :| it was clearly meant in jest no matter how different people may interpret it
<ikonia> so other wording would have resulted in the same
<rohan> ikonia: what is this, bootcamp? you asked twice and people should just listen to you?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: yes, and I'd asked 2 times already for the jokes/comments to stop
<ikonia> rohan: yes, they should
<rohan> k1l: you are the one who is being insulting -- i did nothing in #ubuntu, and yet i am banned because you decide to take offence over nothing
<rohan> ikonia: sorry, irc does not work that way.
<ikonia> the channels topic is clear, and asking to keep to it is not unreasonable
<adamcunnington> ikonia: fine, tbh i don't even know why i'm arguing now - you banning someone else isn't my problem, i'd just appreciate voice back as had a nautilus related question
<k1l> adamcunnington: i am sorry, but i dont see how you will behave to the guidelines after all that drama.
<rohan> ikonia, k1l -- both of you really need to grow up. IRC was around much before you kids came in and ruined it
<rohan> if you want to be so silly, go work on Yahoo! Answers forums
<ikonia> no-one is being silly
<k1l> rohan: its enough. please come back in a week if you want the ban to be lifted
<ikonia> infact the request was for the sillyness to stop
<adamcunnington> k1l: "after all that drama" come on now :|
<rohan> ikonia: why can't people crack jokes in a channel? what is your problem if people want to be funny?
<ikonia> because it's not a jokes channel
<ikonia> it's a busy support channel
<rohan> i have been on #ubuntu for ages, and a year or so back, the channel was not this uptight
<ikonia> however i'll step away as I'm clouding the coversation, too many cooks
<adamcunnington> 17 minutes have passed, please can i have voice back now
<adamcunnington> ikonia: ah, we see "too many captains of the boat" where i'm from
<rohan> k1l: i don't give a shit about your stupid ban, you're obviously someone with nothing better to do than overuse your moderator powers
<rohan> there HAS to be some kind of accountability for this behaviour
<rohan> what about your whole ubuntu code of conduct?
<rohan> does it say you can insult people for not listening to you?
<rohan> k1l: you have been nothing but unreasonable and inconsiderate, and you banned me over doing *nothing* in #ubuntu?!
<k1l> adamcunnington: this right now is the reason i asked you to stop that attitude and drama right away. and not let you make your point. if you need support ask in the ubuntuforums or askubuntu in the meantime. i will lift the mute tomorrow
<adamcunnington> k1l: what's changed? We're here talking about your decision which is fair and the purpose of this channel, i will cause no further "drama" in #ubuntu and you'd have reason to remove me if i did, please just let me return to that channel so i can ask my question
<rohan> is there someone with more consideration than you, k1l ? surely you can't be the final judge over what happens in #ubuntu
<k1l> rohan: you proved  with your remarks in #ubuntu and the whole load of insults in here that you dont want to stick to the guidelines or CoC at all. come back in a week to talk about that ban
<rohan> k1l: nothing about my comments in #ubuntu was offensive. NOTHING i said here was insulting, except when you did something provocative without any rhyme or reason
<k1l> adamcunnington: justifying other users insults is in no way working with the !guidelines or the CodeofConduct.
<adamcunnington> k1l: hmm? when did i justify other users insults?
<rohan> k1l: and again, your ban means nothing to me, except that your actions are obviously unchecked
<adamcunnington> k1l: oh i see!
<adamcunnington> k1l: ok well in that case, i may as well say my piece seeing as you're being unreasonable
<adamcunnington> i'd like to know who's more senior than you in #ubuntu-ops so i can make a reasoned defence
<k1l> rohan: my job is not to be insulted by you. live with the reactions to your actions. come back in one week to talk about your ban
<adamcunnington> what is your job out of interest?
<adamcunnington> you smell like a brown noser...
<rohan> k1l: your only job is to be a dick, at which it seems you're excelling
<rohan> k1l: you had not a single reason to silence adamcunnington
<rohan> k1l: and to ban me
<k1l> *sigh*
<ikonia> when you can talk to people without name calling, or insults - it would be worthwhile resuming discussion and resolving any issues, but not until the name calling and insults stop
<ikonia> rohan: thank you for agreeing, mute removed
<rohan> for the record, the agreement was to tone down the language, which is not unreasonable to ask of me
<ikonia> sure sure, that's all I asked
<ikonia> no abuse/bad language, and discussion is fine
<rohan> k1l: to reiterate my point -- you had no reason to ban adamcunnington -- your only reason was that you don't like drama, which was instigated by two people
<rohan> k1l: secondly, and even worse, you banned me from #ubuntu, where i did not even say a lot
<rohan> k1l: it's obvious that you banning me from #ubuntu was for personal reasons
<rohan> k1l: you probably did not like what i said about dictators, but sorry, that's what the word means
<rohan> k1l: your personal issues with a word are not, and should never be, a reason to ban people for a week.
<k1l> rohan: your only comments in #ubuntu were comments against operators and cheering up other users who start to join in the drama.
<rohan> k1l: one comment. and it was obviously clear that i stopped the moment ikonia told me to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<rohan> after joining this channel, i said or did nothing in #ubuntu
<k1l> rohan: then you join in here to complain about a operators action (which is fine) but ise wording that is offensive and just switch over to insulting. so that is clearly not the topic and the wording that stick to the guidelines or the COde of Conduct
<k1l> as you both may have noticed: your action activated other users (trolls) to keep the drama going
<k1l> all while other users come to the channel and try to get technical help. there were even users complaining that no one answered their technical questions because the drama spoils the channel
<rohan> k1l: you take offence too easily -- i called you a baby because that is exactly how you were (and are) behaving -- you are throwing a fit because people don't follow your arbitrary rules. that's what babies do.
<rohan> i am not sure how to word it more politely
<k1l> so the main focus is to get a warm climate in #ubuntu so users get help for their technical support. its not  to make "his point in a personal disagreement" or to make several remarks about operators trying to calm down the situation
<rohan> k1l: also, while my objection was originally against you overreaching and silencing adamcunnington , it's now against an unmitigated ban of myself
<rohan> k1l: it's obvious you banned me in a separate channel because of what i said here, which is completely unreasonable
<rohan> had i did continuously did something displeasing in #ubuntu, i would totally understand the ban
<rohan> but i didn't say a single word since ikonia directed me to join this channel
<k1l_> and especiall rohan there is _no_ way to compare my self to Hitler. _no_ way! not talking about the other insults but joining in here and  calling my action a "blitzkrieg" is way out of the line
<k1l_> rohan: the backlog in here shows quite obvious why i dont think you will stick to the guidelines and the codeofconduct in the near future
<rohan> k1l_: again, this is another instance of you being biased by your personal judgement (maybe you're from Germany and hence this sensitivity)
<rohan> blitzkrieg has now become a very commonly used term, with no implication or reference to any historical character
<rohan> k1l_: the backlog in here is my outrage against your actions -- it's not against #ubuntu or continuously derailing the support provided there
<rohan> k1l_: i don't think it's ok to ban people for any personal issues you may have, for whatever reason
<k1l_> rohan: its not a personal issue
<rohan> k1l_: it most certainly is. the word "blitzkrieg" is used everywhere, no one was remotely comparing you to Hitler
<k1l_> its a "user that makes remarks against ops to stirr up more drama and after that insults and brings offensive language to the ops channel" not matching the guidelines or the Code of Conduct
<rohan> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&gl=us&tbm=nws&authuser=0&q=blitzkrieg&oq=blitzkrieg&gs_l=news-cc.3..43j43i53.959.2982.0.3127.12.3.1.8.9.0.69.183.3.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.ktwfft2_2Xw
<k1l_> rohan: no. you talk about ops are dicators, then joining here talking about blitzkrieg and again about dictators.
<rohan> so? what you did *was* dictatorial, but nothing about it was related to Hitler
<rohan> Shuttleworth calls himself a dictator, i don't know what riled you up so much
<rohan> nothing anywhere says i can't speak up against the mods if they are being unreasonable
<rohan> which is exactly what you were being, k1l_
<k1l_> rohan: i dont see a point in discussing any more. you still dont see that your behaviour is not ok with the guidelines or the CoC. so come back in a week to talk about the ban to get it lifted
<rohan> k1l_: you are just continuing to be unreasonable, without any kind of understanding or consideration of your own mistake
<rohan> k1l_: you can't ban people willy-nilly, especially in another channel
<rohan> can someone else tell me what the appeals process is like? for a channel that has so many mods, there has to be a proper appeals process.
<k1l_> i explained my action (mute) to adamcunnington and to you. but you still dont see that its not my personal hobby to ban people but to keep drama away from #ubuntu. so i dont see a chance at the moment that you will not start to stirr up drama in #ubuntu. so please come back in a week
<k1l_> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rohan> thank you, k1l_ , the first useful thing you have said in a while.
<ikonia> rohan:
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<rohan> ikonia: about to say something? :)
<ikonia> no, balancing a laptop and my hand slipped, second time in the last hour
<ikonia> sorry
<rohan> ikonia: heh, ok
<ikonia> rohan: although is there anything more you need from us ?
<ikonia> rather than leave you hanging
<ikonia> (us as in any of the team)
<rohan> ikonia: i don't know, i am not sure how to proceed.
<rohan> writing an email to some list seems much less realtime than asking a 3rd party to step in and judge here
<ikonia> rohan: how do you want to proceed ?
<ikonia> lete see if we can get you a bit happier and resolved
<rohan> if someone other than the 3 of us can confirm that my actions were out of line and the ban is reasonable, i will shut up :)
<ikonia> well, the language and abuse wasn't great, so I can see why you got banned to stop that spilling over into #ubuntu, that said, that doesn't mean it has to stay that way
<ikonia> I was pretty happy that I asked you to stop with the abuse/language and you did
<ikonia> so if I say "please don't do that in #ubuntu" and you say yes, I'm confident you'll do that
<rohan> i am fine with still being banned in #ubuntu (if deserved) -- i am more of a lurker there anyway. my main problem was that there were no signs of anything i said spilling over into #ubuntu
<rohan> ikonia: after you told me to take it up in #ubuntu-ops, i did stop speaking in #ubuntu
<rohan> which is why i am even more upset that i was banned in that channel
<ikonia> rohan: yeah, and that's great but you where not really great in your interactions in here
<ikonia> so I can sort of see why it escalated,
<ikonia> but as I said, things do get heated and that's understandable
<ikonia> and it doesn't hav eo stay that way
<ikonia> have to
<ikonia> easy to get riled up on both sides
<ikonia> if you'd rather talk to someone else though too, that can be arranged
<CarlFK> rohan: I caught the tail of this - I'll be the 3rd you are looking for
<ikonia> as you said there are more people available
<ikonia> thank you CarlFK
<ikonia> hope you can work it out
<rohan> to justify, had i known about this channel in advance, i would never have said what i did in #ubuntu
<rohan> thank you, CarlFK
<CarlFK> rohan: you seem to have some ideas that are good ideas, but also are not exactly how things work
<rohan> CarlFK: which ones were good and which ones don't work? :)
<CarlFK> ops have to make judgment calls.   which basically means they do get to ban people if they feel the should be banned.
<CarlFK> I don't want to debate ideas, I think you will get the point quick enough
<rohan> CarlFK: ok, taking a step back, my main issue is that adamcunnington was silenced the way he was without actually having done a lot wrong
<rohan> i understand mods have to make judgement calls, but not at the expense of stifling discussion
<CarlFK> meh, even at that expense
<CarlFK> keep in mind we are all volunteers
<rohan> sorry, then i have to disagree, CarlFK -- if you see the history, adamcunnington was clearly about to stop, silencing him was overstepping in my opinion
<CarlFK> we don't have do do anything.  we could all walk away and leave #ubuntu to whatever happens
<rohan> CarlFK: i am not at all trying to undermine the work you and other mods do
<rohan> my only problem is overstepping the bounds of when a mod should step in
<rohan> CarlFK: if silencing was the only option k1l had, the fair thing to do would have been to silence *both* adamcunnington and the other person who said incendiary things
<valorie> rohan: you have to realize that #ubuntu is a huge channel
<valorie> it's a big responsibility to be an op there
<valorie> and a lot of work
 * valorie is not willing to do that much work
<rohan> valorie: i agree, and which is why i am even more eager to see that ops are doing the right thing (bearing in mind that i can be wrong in my thinking too)
<valorie> I've talked to you in #kubuntu and you've been reasonable
<CarlFK> rohan: again, it is a judgement call, and ops have been given the power to make the call.
 * valorie agrees with CarlFK
<rohan> valorie: thanks :) i would like to think i am.
<valorie> we would welcome your help in all the freenode channels as a catalyst
<valorie> !catalyst
<valorie> what? we have no catalyst factoid?
<valorie> how sad
<valorie> freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
<rohan> CarlFK: correct, but this judgement call was at the expense of someone's question going possibly unanswered -- what if adam had more questions?
<rohan> CarlFK: this is the kind of "mothering" he was concerned about, and it's definitely an issue
<valorie> rohan: there were other questions going unanswered because of the drama
<valorie> it's always a judgement call
<CarlFK> rohan: the sad truth is, not everyone gets what they want.
<rohan> CarlFK, valorie -- ok, while i still disagree with the silencing, i agree that i don't have a good point to make about it :)
<rohan> the other thing that was (imo) uncalled for was to ban me in a separate channel because of discussion here
<rohan> while i understand that anyone (k1l in this case) can get offended by terms like blitzkrieg and dictator, it would have been worth clarifying the intention instead of just blanket banning me
<CarlFK> maybe.  but the reality is the ops make the call, and even when they are wrong, no puppies die.
<rohan> CarlFK: maybe i am getting it wrong.. but if the answer to everything is "ops can make the call", what are we discussing about here? :)
<valorie> rohan: my point here is for you to have such a clear understanding of what ops do, that you want to be one, and become so helpful in the chans that you are eventually asked to be an op
<CarlFK> trying to take the sting off of what might seem like an inhuman machine
<valorie> we're not inhuman, just human
<valorie> like everyone else
<rohan> i understand ,and that's exactly why i am discussing this much -- trying to make a fellow human understand my point. if it were just a machine, i wouldn't have bothered this much :)
<valorie> seriously, read the catalyst page
<valorie> it is so great
<valorie> the world needs more behavior like that
<valorie> we'd have world peace
<CarlFK> hockey players get sent to the box.  they may not agree, but generally they just go sit out their time in the box.
<rohan> CarlFK: one thing though, your end of "no puppies die" seems to imply that there is no accountability of being a mod
<rohan> CarlFK: yes, i don't mind sitting out my time in the box
<valorie> of course there is
<CarlFK> there is some accountability, but a mod has to get pretty nutty before anything official happen
<valorie> we're accountable to the IRC Council
<valorie> and to freenode itself
<valorie> and to one another
<rohan> valorie: how so? everything here seems to sound like "it's the mods call, no puppies die"
<ikonia> rohan: what do you actually want as an outcome ?
<rohan> CarlFK: i am not looking for vengeance here .. i understand this is not a court trial and "anything official" is not my end goal
<ikonia> (to this discussion/conversation)
<rohan> ikonia: ^^
<valorie> if adamcunnington or you had been kickbanned, I would see your point
<ikonia> ok, so what is your end goal ? what do you want ?
<rohan> valorie: i was, wasn't i?
<valorie> you were just asked to be quiet
<valorie> I'm not in #ubuntu
<rohan> valorie: i was (and still am, i think) banned from #ubuntu
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I thought you had been quieted
<ikonia> that was the other guy
<ikonia> he was just quieted to be spoken to by k1l
<valorie> ok
<rohan> ikonia: someone to either tell me that i am totally wrong and out of line, or for someone to say that k1l_ was out of line
<valorie> rohan: you WERE out of line
<valorie> here
<ikonia> rohan: ok, your behaviour was totally wrong and out of line as soon as you started name calling an insults
<ikonia> however the discussion you wanted to have was most welcome
<valorie> k1l_ was not, IMO
<ikonia> so if you want to have discussions in the future, keep out of the name calling/insult zone and in the discussion zone
<ikonia> and I'm sure there will be zero issue
<valorie> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> people get things wrong from time to time, so discussion is never intended to be turned away
<rohan> ikonia: all i did was call k1l_ a baby, and that's exactly how he behaved.
<ikonia> no, you didn't
<ikonia> you made a lot of other comments
<rohan> ikonia: nothing in "blitzkrieg" is name calling
<ikonia> calling him a dick
<ikonia> and other things
<rohan> ikonia: correct, after i was banned for no apparent reason
<ikonia> right - so lets be honest here
<ikonia> you where abusive
<ikonia> at that point the discussion stops
<rohan> ikonia: that was *after* the silly kickban, not before
<ikonia> however, don't be abusive and the disucssion is welcome
<ikonia> rohan: so ?
<ikonia> you where still abusive, that stops the discussion
<rohan> if discussion is all that was there to be had, then why kickban me?
<ikonia> as I said people get things wrong - maybe the kick ban was wrong
<ikonia> however you can't discuss it while your being insluting
<k1l_> ok, to draw the picture: i muted a user who was going into a "but i need to make another point and have the last word" thing with another user who stopped. i planned to give the user a 15min mute and told the user in a pm. after that time to calm down all could have been good
<rohan> and that, i think, is wrong, k1l_
<ikonia> that was correct
<ikonia> as the user showed he could not stop making comments
<ikonia> he pm'd me to make comments
<ikonia> he joined here to make comment
<ikonia> he kept making comments when being asked - and then told to stop
<rohan> ikonia: that's *not* how IRC works -- you can't ban/silence people when discussion doesn't work the way you want
<k1l_> but the user rohan did start to make remarks about "the dictators" which rilled other users to start the typical troll war.
<ikonia> yes, you can
<ikonia> rohan: you can stop people making offtopic/pointless comments in the channel
<k1l_> after beeing asked by ikonia rohan joined here  right attacking me and calling my intentions blitzkrieg.
<valorie> rohan: sorry, today you are simply wrong
<valorie> please admit it and move on
<ikonia> no need to admit it
 * valorie has other things to do
<ikonia> people can have differeing views
<ikonia> but I don't see much point in repeating the same discussion over and over
<ikonia> it's a disagreement of view points,
<rohan> :-/ well if that's how the channel wants to work, so be it.
<ikonia> so unless there is an end goal/outcome that is desired, I think it's been covered
<k1l_> after that we have 30min. of insulting me and then 45min discussion.
<rohan> it's not a good model, in my opinion
<ikonia> rohan: noted
<k1l_> rohan: dont you see what you did in #ubuntu?
<rohan> k1l_: no, because i was discussing here, as ikonia directed me to.
<valorie> :(
<rohan> k1l_: also, "dictators" was not a word i used (iirc), it was a word someone else used, who ikonia banned
<k1l_> rohan: did you see the other user geting kicked and then ban evading some more to make more drama?
<rohan> (which also was incorrect)
<ikonia> rohan: ok, you've made your opinion known
<k1l_> didnt you see other users complaining, that their support questions were not answered because of the drama?
<ikonia> rohan: is there anything else you want ?
<rohan> k1l_: unfortunately no. but if i did cause it, i am sorry, and that was not my intention
<ikonia> as we are just repeating the fact over and over that you disagree
<ikonia> rohan: mistakes happen, don' sweat it, as I said, no-one is perfect,
<rohan> k1l_: like i said earlier, had i known there was a separate channel to talk about mod issues, i would never have talked in #ubuntu
<rohan> ikonia: correct, but with the attitude that "shit happens, puppies don't die", there is no chance that anyone will correct their mistakes
<ikonia> rohan: that isn't the attitude
<ikonia> we discuss and pear review all the time
<k1l_> rohan: so you dont know what a big channel like #ubuntu gets rilled up that easy and yet you judge the operators in their actions?
<ikonia> people are human and don't get it right all the time
<ikonia> there are often disagreements
<ikonia> rohan: so there is discussion and reviews and often questions over actions
<ikonia> it's not a black hole
<k1l_> rohan: all i intended was to calm the situation down (temp mute adam for 15min) to have a climate where every user can get the support they need.
<CarlFK> rohan: often people get asked to come in here, apologize for causing a fus, agree to follow the CoC, and the whole thing is settled in a few minutes.
<k1l_> but instead you start you persoal vendetta to revenge the users from the bad dictators.
<rohan> CarlFK: if you're saying that users are the only ones who should be apologising, then the attitude is clearly in line with what i descrbied
<ikonia> rohan: ops often apologies
<ikonia> rohan: I've messaged people when I've either made a bad call, or kicked them by accident
<k1l_> rohan: and still you dont see any possible change you did something wrong but still say i am a dictator and missused my power.
<ikonia> rohan: people are human, and we do make mistakes/bad calls
<rohan> k1l_: sorry, but dictator was never a word i started using :) it was someone else who used that word
<rohan> then again, i don't disagree with that word being used.
<ikonia> rohan: I think we are just repeatig the same stuff over and over
<ikonia> what's the actual outcome you want ?
<ikonia> or the end goal
<rohan> ikonia: by the attitude here, i guess nothing. if no one sees it was wrong to ban me in a different channel for whatever i said here, there's nothing more to be discussed.
<k1l_> if you still dont understand after i explained (again) what i intended and how the plan could have worked out i just cant repeat that i dont think you can stick to the guidelines.
<ikonia> rohan: I think it was questionable, as I've said approx 3 times I can see why, but I can also resolve it for you in a moment
<rohan> k1l_: if guidelines and oft-repeated lines are all you're going to use, you'll never see my point
<ikonia> rohan: I must have offered 3 times by now to resolve it as things can get clouded when they are heated
<rohan> it's like k1l_ is my manager at work, and if i questioned his throw at a game off-work, he fires me at work.
<k1l_> rohan: "its right if you are called  a dictator" is in no way aceptable
<ikonia> hence why I'm trying to understand the outcome you want
<valorie> this channel is not "off work"
<ikonia> rohan: put your cards on the table, what do you actually want ?
<valorie> this is the op chan for ALL the Ubuntu channels
<rohan> ikonia: i don't know, you tell me -- what are the usual outcomes of an arbitration? the user apologises or gives up?
<k1l_> rohan: a user instulting in here is not making the ops believe he will be a fair user in #ubuntu.
<valorie> your point about this being a "different channel" is moot
<ikonia> rohan: I've said I'll remove the ban in ubuntu for you as I believed you when we discussed no problems in #ubuntu
<ikonia> but you didn't seem to want that and wanted more discussion/complaint
<ikonia> hence why I don't understand what you want/try to clarify the end goal you want
<rohan> ikonia: because the general attitude is not going to change -- the ban will be lifted, people will move on, and then there will be more instabans for unjustified things
<ikonia> rohan: there will be yes, mistakes will happen
<ikonia> rohan: and there will be many drawn out discussions that should be an instaban
<ikonia> mistakes will happen
<ikonia> and they will be resolved
<ikonia> people are human
<rohan> ikonia: correct, and just unbanning me is not a resolution -- it's a way of kicking things under the carpet
<ikonia> rohan: no, it's not
<ikonia> it's trying to put you in a position to use the channel you want to use
<rohan> ikonia: if i really were that desperate to be in #ubuntu, i could have just joined under a different nick.
<rohan> it obviously isn't
<ikonia> rohan: ok, so what do you want then ?
<ikonia> nothing more, no hiding anything, we are talking openly
<ikonia> we are just saying words, what is the resolution you want
<rohan> k1l_: your tolerance to insults is probably biased by your background, but the action is certainly not banning people in other places
<ikonia> rohan: stop for a moment
<ikonia> no more discussion
<ikonia> what do you actually want ?
<ikonia> I think we've covered the two sides quite clearly
<ikonia> what is the outcome you want
<ikonia> or we are just repeating the same topic over and over
<valorie> rohan: be aware that ban evading is serious
<ikonia> we get it - you think k1l_ was harsh, k1l_ things he was justified
<ikonia> so what's the outcome you want
<rohan> valorie: valorie: but it is a different channel -- imagine if all the above discussion happened in #ubuntu, how much disruptive that would've been.
<valorie> NO
<valorie> this is not a "different channel"
<ikonia> I want to get a resolution rather than just keep the same conversation on loop
<valorie> rohan: that would NEVER have been allowed
<valorie> that is the whole reason for ops!
<valorie> good grief
<rohan> valorie: correct, and that's why i should have NEVER been banned in #ubuntu :)
<valorie> no
<ikonia> rohan: ok, so what's the end goal ?
<valorie> sorry, you are wrong
<ikonia> lets try to get to a resolution
<ikonia> we are just on loop
<rohan> valorie: correct, and in this case, i have to sadly say that you are wrong as well :(
<rohan> ikonia: 1) k1l_'s op being taken away for 1 week -- if i am sent to the box in hockey, so should he 2) some policy in place that prevents this kind of "ban since i can" behaviour
<CarlFK> rohan: I think you are looking for a change - so do this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines  "When to ban/kick someone  ...  Please do not change this list before discussing on the mailinglist"
 * valorie withdraws from this conversation
<ikonia> rohan: ok, so 1.) that's not going to happen - that's just petty, we are adults and can talk / review ourselved
<ikonia> 2.) there is no ban since I can behaviour
<rohan> valorie: sorry, you're a great person, i hope this doesn't affect our conversations otherwise :(
<ikonia> it was at best justified, at worse a bad call
<ikonia> it wasn't "because I can"
<ikonia> no-one does that
<rohan> ikonia: banning me was also petty, just so we're on the same page
<ikonia> I don't think it was petty,
<ikonia> I don't think it was needed, but not petty
<ikonia> and as I said, we do talk about things
<ikonia> so it's not like "thats the end of it"
<rohan> it certainly was -- if discussions are what are the holy grail ,why not have one instead of banning me?
<ikonia> because you where getting abusive
<ikonia> that's not a discussion
<rohan> ikonia: no less than k1l_ and you originally were
<ikonia> rohan: how was I abusive ?
<ikonia> I was nothing but polite
<rohan> ikonia: if i was abusive with words, the two of you were abusive with your mod powers
<ikonia> ok, this is getting pathetic now
<rohan> ikonia: you by banning the guy who cracked that joke
<ikonia> rohan: no, I didn't
<ikonia> and I'm tired of repeating the same thing over and over
<rohan> as am i, and yet it's clear neither of us are going to see the other's points
<ikonia> rohan: I suggest you follow the appeals proces to the council to lodge your complaint, that said I think we can remove the ban if you've ok with keeping "this" sort of discussion in here
<ikonia> would that be an acceptable resolution
<ikonia> you get to lodge your complaint formally so it's reviewed and discussed
<ikonia> but you also don't need to wait to get unbanned for the review
<ikonia> as now you now abou thtis channel I'm sure you won't raise it in #ubuntu
<rohan> CarlFK: yes, i am looking for a change, but i am not sure how to even start going about it with the kind of attitude and lack of accountability in here
<ikonia> there is accountablility
<ikonia> I've explained this to you
<ikonia> we peer review and discuss things like this,
<rohan> ikonia: people telling me "it's the ops judgement" is not accountability!
<ikonia> people are critiqued
<ikonia> rohan: no, I'm not saying that
<ikonia> you're cutting out the bits you don't want to hear
<rohan> ikonia: the only person being critiqued here is me
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> I've just said I disagreeed with banning you
<CarlFK> rohan:   "And if you want to change it, please don't hesitate to come to our list. "
<rohan> ikonia: that's only after i started this shitstorm -- not before then
<ikonia> I've just said 3 times that this sort of ban is reviewed and discussed amongst the team and critiqued
<rohan> ikonia: and do i have any kind of visibility in that review process?
<ikonia> rohan: I wasn't watching the discussion
<ikonia> rohan: yes, the IRC council
<ikonia> I stepped away
<ikonia> rohan: you're welcome to query it with the council
<ikonia> and they will feed back
<rohan> ok.
<ikonia> that's why I said you can still lodge your complaint, but rather than treat it as an appeal against a ban, I'll un ban you , but you can still lodge your complaint
<rohan> and till then, i guess it's fair to keep the ban on because there is disagreement about who is right
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not about right/wrong
<ikonia> it's about not disrupting the channel
<ikonia> which as Iv'e said I'm happy you won't do
<ikonia> so I'd be happy to remove the ban
<rohan> ikonia: it's about whether k1l_'s actions are right or wrong
<ikonia> fine, the ban can stay then if you don't want it removed
<rohan> no, i am not saying that -- i would certainly appreciate the removal
<ikonia> but what do you wnat to actually happen ?
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand
<rohan> .. appreciate removal of the ban
<ikonia> I'm offering to remove the ban as it's not about right/wrong it's about keeping the channel flowing
<ikonia> but you seem uninterested unless k1l_ is punished
<ikonia> in some way
<rohan> yes
<rohan> that's what accountability means
<ikonia> well, lets be honest, it's not going to happen
<ikonia> "punished"
<ikonia> at worst it will be reviewed, and talked about and people will learn from it
<rohan> then what is the point of lodging a complaint against the council?
<ikonia> because what you want as a punishment isn't realistic
<ikonia> what is realistic is that it's reviewed and people learn if a bad call has been made
<ikonia> to help not make it in the future
<rohan> ok
<rohan> if that's all that's going to happen, so be it
<rohan> it would still be better than nothing
<ikonia> that's not a bad thing
<rohan> i agree
<ikonia> if anything the comments made here are enough to review
<ikonia> people are talking about it now,
<ikonia> (and will continue to do so)
<ikonia> but you are of course free to make your additional complaint
<ikonia> it depends if you want discussion on it and people to learn, or you want punishment
<ikonia> if you want punishment you'll be dissapointed, if you want discussion, well, it's being had now
<rohan> ikonia: so an op can punish someone by banning for what they think is the correct reason, but a user can never expect any kind of punishment against an op?
<rohan> do you see the disconnect here?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what do you want as punishment ?
<ikonia> do you want him to learn from the bad call, or do you want him to be flogged ?
<CarlFK> rohan: there are lots of things you can do with your time.  (me too)  spending more of it on this is probably not going to make much of a difference.  I strongly suggest finding something productive that you enjoy.
<rohan> ikonia: if the commensurate punishment for a user is to be banned, and why not have something similar for an op?
<CarlFK> rohan: if you are determined to make IRC a better place, start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam  follow all the links, become involved.
<rohan> CarlFK: that is incredibly insulting
<ikonia> rohan: because thats an op who can't help and it's a busy channel
<ikonia> and it adds no value other than to appease you
<rohan> CarlFK: i could have just not talked about this at all -- i had no reason to support adamcunnington
<ikonia> surly more value would be for the operator to learn why it was a bad call and not make it again if possible
<ikonia> rather than cause a problem by removing an active helper from the team
<tsimpson> rohan: I haven't read all of the context of the discussion here, but there is a process in place for people to appeal against operator decisions which I believe you've been told about. there's also the public mailing list if you want to start a debate in public
<rohan> ikonia: an op who instabans people is surely worse than having one less op to help in a busy channel
<ikonia> rohan: not if he's learnt that it wasn't a good move
<ikonia> and as I said, people make mistakes
<ikonia> a ban from being an op for a week won't stop that
<ikonia> I've hit people too quick
<ikonia> stopping my ops for a weeks wouldn't stop that mistake
<ikonia> it was wrong - but the right intention, it's a busy channel
<rohan> ikonia: but you are speaking for his behalf -- k1l_ never said he has learnt from his mistake (he's not even accepted that it was a mistake, neither has anyone else, definitively)
<ikonia> however as much as I disagree with it, the other team members pointing out why they thought I was too harsh, was of more benifit
<ikonia> ok, well, I suggest you follow the appeals process then
<rohan> tsimpson: is your implied point to tell me stop my discussion here? :)
<ikonia> it's going nowhere
<ikonia> thats why
<ikonia> you want a flogging, I want a resolution
<rohan> ikonia: i agree it's going nowhere, yes.
<ikonia> ok, so follow the appeals process then and lets park it there
<tsimpson> rohan: no, my point is that there are avenues for "users" start discussions and debates about actions taken by operators
<rohan> tsimpson: i thought this was one?
<rww> holy scrollback batman
<bazhang> ikr
<rohan> rww: heh.. more volume than this channel generally sees?
<rww> rohan: yep
<tsimpson> rohan: from my point of view the discussion here isn't getting anywhere fruitful, so changing media to email may be better
<tsimpson> let more people get involved over a greater time period
<rohan> ok, thank you for your inputs, k1l_ , ikonia , CarlFK , valorie , tsimpson
<rohan> i will leave this channel right after i finish the email (as directed by the topic)
<ikonia> you don't need to wait to finish your email
<ikonia> we can't see you type so it no difference to us
<rohan> ikonia: why don't you kick me then, that seems to be the normal way of doing things around here?
<ikonia> I have no intetion of kicking you
<valorie> hmmm, I've never seen kickbanning or quieting as a punishment
<ikonia> and there is no need for snide marks
<rohan> there has got to be a limit to insulting people :-/
<valorie> perhaps that's at the base of this disagreement
<ikonia> no-one is insulting you ??
<ikonia> what are you on about
<rohan> someone telling me to get a life (carlfk), someone telling me to leave the channel already
<ikonia> no-one is telling you to leave
<ikonia> I said you don't need to wait to type your email
<rohan> valorie: i am interested to know your perspective of what it is then :)
<ikonia> we know you're going to complain, fully acknowledged
<ikonia> you can leave / take your time, compose an email
<ikonia> rather than rushing one while your in the channel,
<valorie> it is a tool to protect the channel from drama
<rohan> valorie: at the cost of penalising someone though, right?
<valorie> I've been "banforwarded" before
<valorie> no one was punishing me
<rww> I thought we were moving this to email, folks?
<valorie> I wasn't penilised -- but it stopped my bad connection from hurting the channel(s)
<valorie> penalised
<valorie> heh
<CarlFK> rohan: You know what to do now, you are going to stay banned, thus your issue has been dealt with.  Please part the channel.
<valorie> rww: I don't think i'm on the list
<valorie> I guess i should sub
<rww> Is it going to ubuntu-irc or the ircc list?
<rww> anyways, chores time
 * rww wanders off
<rohan> rww: appeals process seems to suggest ircc@ubottu.com
<rohan> CarlFK: i thought ikonia told i could be unbanned?
<rohan> or has that stance changed?
<CarlFK> from what i see, you chose not to take that offer.
<tsimpson> rohan: you can email that address to contact the IRC council, and/or you can use ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com for a public email
<rohan> CarlFK: er, i clearly said i would appreciate being unbanned
<CarlFK> rohan: you have had more than one opportunity to get unbanned, you chose not to take any of them.
<rohan> <rohan> no, i am not saying that -- i would certainly appreciate the removal  <rohan> .. appreciate removal of the ban
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-16
<ikonia> rohan: I've removed the ban for you, apologies, I didn't do it at the time as we continued talking
<IdleOne> awesome, now this can continue on the mailing list and hashed out in a civilized manner
<IdleOne> please to be leaving the channel now :)
<rohan> ikonia: thank you.
<IdleOne> rohan: now would be a great time for you to part this channel.
<Jordan_U> Is any of that scrollback worth reading?
<ikonia> no
<Jordan_U> Great :)
<ikonia> 5 minutes of actual contnet, 50+ minutes of loop
<ikonia> hello tigefa
<rww> !trim =~ s/See/Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ikonia> hello again tigefa
<ikonia> tigefa: you're sending me ctcp pings so how can we help you ?
 * hggdh sighs. Seems reading the backlog will be necessary, after all
<valorie> huh, I guess I was already subbed to the ubuntu-irc list after all
<valorie> rather low traffic!
<valorie> hggdh: my sympathy
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> hum. Wasn't there an email being written to the ML about op abuse, or whatever? I see nothing
<IdleOne> lol
<valorie> perhaps he sent to the IRCC?
<hggdh> OTOH, maybe they are taking some time to cool off. I usually do that when I am mad at some(thing|one).
<hggdh> valorie: I would have gotten it, then
<IdleOne> you are surprised that someone said they would email the council and then didn't!?
<valorie> IdleOne: he argued here for about an hour
<valorie> seemed like longer....
<valorie> sad, because he's usually a good guy
<valorie> at least in #kubuntu
<IdleOne> it happens
<IdleOne> sometimes people get caught up in the argument and forget what they are arguing about
<valorie> exactly
<IdleOne> I do it a lot :/
<hggdh> IdleOne: it always surprises me. "I will complain with the management!" (like if IRCC was management). Then, poof, gon
<valorie> heh
 * hggdh needs a scotch. Complex day, then bad theater ;-)
<hggdh> (he *did* go to #u-irc-council, but did not wait long enough. And did that *before* coming in here
<valorie> !
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> darn it, how do I link to a log of #ubuntu-meeting
<valorie> nm, found it
<rohan> ikonia: it's sad you feel the scrollback isn't worth reading :-/
<rohan> it's easy to write someone off as a rambling lunatic, rather than understand the point.
<valorie> no one said you were rambling, or a lunatic
<rohan> valorie: that is what is implied :)
<valorie> however, the discussion looped, and got nowhere
<valorie> no
<rohan> valorie: from my perspective, it was because no one wanted to see the point i was getting at.
<valorie> I heard your point, and even understand your POV
<rohan> which is easy to do, i understand -- as an op you have different point of view to a normal user
<valorie> however, you *never listened* to what was needed for a healthy channel
<valorie> in most channels I'm in, I'm not an op
<rohan> unfortunately, to put it plainly, what happeend in #ubuntu felt like something that happens in an elitist community
<rohan> valorie: i'm not singling you out :)
<valorie> most of us have that same experience, rohan
<rohan> eventually, the email to the list never happened because it doesn't feel like anyone is actually ready to listen with an open mind about op abuse
<rohan> hggdh: ^^ to answer your question
<rohan> if it's just going to be people on this channel, it's not going to be that much different
<rohan> valorie: same experience where?
<valorie> the same experience of just being chan members
<rohan> the act of de-voicing someone is downright hostile! especially someone new to the community
<valorie> the reason we got here as ops is helping out in channel, repeatedly
<rohan> as is the act of banning someone who is having discussion in a separate channel
<valorie> gah!
<rohan> valorie: did you get a chance to check the scrollback of #ubuntu and see why the guy was de-voiced?
<valorie> no, I'm not in that channel
<valorie> too big, too busy
<valorie> certainly too busy for joking
<rohan> valorie: which is even more of a reason why ops should be more courteous and not so trigger-happy
<valorie> rohan: i wish we were doing this face to face, over a beer
<valorie> or a coffee
<IdleOne> rohan: the IRCC are also ops in the ubuntu namespace, but if you take the time to send an email and explain your concerns they will take it seriously. If your goal is to just scream and yell chances are it will be ignored. This right now seems to me like you are just looking for a reason to complain.
<rohan> IdleOne: i'm already aware of the stereotype you think i am. reiterating that, instead of trying to understand my point, is neither here nor there
<IdleOne> I'm not saying you are right or wrong about what you are concerned about. I just think that rehashing it here is not going to help any
<IdleOne> rohan: what stereotype is it you think I think you are?
<rohan> IdleOne: an email would not be much different from this scrollback: when asked, someone would just say "it's not worth reading" and things will be where they are
<IdleOne> one person said that
<IdleOne> I am saying that you should email the ircc
<IdleOne> I think your concerns are valid and worth being brought to the council
<rohan> i am saying that from the interaction and the attitude around here, that's just more of banging my head against the wall
<tsimpson> rohan: an email is infinitely easier to read than hours of scrollback from multiple channels, it allows you to set out your points clearly and for others to address them
<tsimpson> if you have a problem with the way things are done, which it seems you do, please do consider writing an email
<IdleOne> and you can easily link to the relevant logs of those channels
<hggdh> rohan: really? Since you did not send the email, you will not be able to find out. So far, although I think you had some merit on your points, you attitude sort of blows it out
<rohan> hggdh: really. want to read the part where CarlFK tells me to go get a life.. or where ikonia calls me pathetic?
<rohan> hggdh: in part, replies like yours are exactly the reason i don't feel inclined to send an email: after a certain point, people here are just bucketizing the whole conversation into an attitude problem i have and thus not worth listening to.
<IdleOne> Is your goal to get someone "punished" no matter who? We don't punish people here. We are all intelligent people and we can admit when we make mistakes (sometimes it takes longer for some to do so)
<rohan> IdleOne: is your goal to allow normal users to then get punished (ban for a week)?
<IdleOne> So you have 3-4 people here now who have told you that we all think you have valid concerns. We all would like you to express those concerns calmly and clearly. An email would allow you to take the time to do that.
<valorie> banning is not punishment
<valorie> ops don't hand out punishment
<valorie> those who do would soon be gone
<hggdh> rohan: please do expose -- in an email -- your points. Stick to the facts. Do not enter in *any* discussion about the ability, capability, integrity, or whatever of *ANY* person in an IRC channel. EVEN if you think they deserve whatever it is they might deserve. Tone down. I will be happy to discuss it with you and any other involved.
<hggdh> BUT -- the way things are said matter.
<hggdh> rohan: one more thing. We, here, know the channel is logged.
<rohan> valorie: banning for a week without any kind of provocation, devoicing for a provocation, banning for a joke -- they all sound like punishments, unfortunately
<rohan> hggdh: i don't see you telling any of your ops buddies to  tone down. i don't see you telling anyone else to stop discussing the list of things you gave.
<rohan> hggdh: i know you know the channel is logged -- what is your point?
<IdleOne> you didn't see it so it didn't happen?
 * hggdh ill wait for the email. Nothing more to be gained on this discussion.
<IdleOne> Again it looks like you are wanting some sort of public flogging for the ops you think did something wrong
<IdleOne> Tell your side to the IRCC, the ops will tell theirs and if/when behavioral adjustments need to be made they will.
<hggdh> rohan: now, if you are done, please leave this channel
<rohan> hggdh: no, i am not.
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<rohan> IdleOne: there has to be some kind of a process for ops who think it's ok to ban people willy-nilly. there is none. i don't care about flogging -- i don't even know the guy, i am not going to jump in glee whether or not anything happens
<rww> rohan: If you have issues to discuss with Ubuntu's core ops in general (e.g. suggestions for improvement), please email ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com. If you'd like to complain about a particular operator or group of them, please contact the IRCC.
<rww> Talking in this channel is clearly not getting you anywhere, so let's not.
<IdleOne> rohan: the process is to email the IRCC and explain your concerns
<rohan> IdleOne: flogging is a harsh word, but if you must use it, what k1l_ did was no less than flogging
<rohan> rww: point taken.
<IdleOne> rohan: I agree flogging is a harsh word. I used it for dramatic effect
<rww> rohan: Thank you. Have a nice evening, and I hope things go better over email.
<hggdh> rohan: IRCC's email: irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> rohan: IRCC email is only accessible by the IRCC members.
<rohan> rww: i can tell you now if this is representative of the attitude, it is not
<rohan> rww: thanks for your wishes though
<CarlFK> rohan: there is an appeals process for people who want a ban lifted.  There are places to discuss changing the guidelines.  There are places to report ops that you feel need reporting.
<CarlFK> rohan: debating it here is not the place.
<rww> I think we all know that, and continuing this conversation isn't going to make it more productive.
<rohan> like hggdh said, even if i did have a point, there has been too much bitterness for it to now make any difference
<rohan> eventually, the person who i feel was wrong (adam something or the other) is not even around and probably doesn't care, neither does k1l_
<tsimpson> rohan: that's why I suggested email to begin with, it'll be much easier for you to raise your issues and for everyone to have a debate about it
<tsimpson> much easier than on IRC here
<rohan> tsimpson: look at the general attitude around here, do you think anyone would really be encouraged to send an email?
<tsimpson> rohan: then bring that up too
<tsimpson> rohan: you have a choice here. you can either just accept what happened and move on with your life, or you can try sending an email and see where that goes. it's up to you which you do, but I'm asking you to go the email route personally
<rohan> tsimpson: i agree.
<rohan> to anyone who feels wronged by me -- i apologise!
<ikonia> and trying to make an issue out of anything
<ikonia> hi to rohan reading the logs
<ikonia> I look forward to reading your email
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> does ubottu not prompt for a comment/duration on mutes only bans ?
<bazhang> depends on how well it's working. I sometimes get prompted for /remove's even
<ikonia> ok, so maybe just a glitch
<bazhang> yes, for sure
<ikonia> I'll set it manually and dig out the id, just wondered on the logic
<Flannel> mutes should never last long enough to need a duration.
<ikonia> hit and run homophobe, was just going to put a couple of hour duration on in case he came back
<Flannel> (I've never been asked about mutes)
<ikonia> wanted to put on a duration incase it was forgot about
<ikonia> didn't want it to linger there
<ikonia> guy logged off as soon as I messaged him to ask him not to do it
<ikonia> a durtion seems a reasonable step rather than possibly forgetting about it ?
<ikonia> or have missunderstood what you said
<bazhang> or have the bot set an auto duration of a certain time
<ikonia> yes, that's what I was doing
<ikonia> putting a duration on so it auto removed
<ikonia> an hour, two tops
<bazhang> not sure if ubot has that feature
<ikonia> yeah it does
<ikonia> you can use @duration against any id
<bazhang> eir default +b is 24h, ubot should have something similar available
<ikonia> I believe it treats a mute the same as a ban
<ikonia> it does have a default I think
<ikonia> but I didn't want it that long
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> just thought a duration of 1h seemed a quick / simple way
<bazhang> so having the @duration makes sense
<ikonia> thats what I thought, but I just wondered if I was doing it wrong based on what Flannel says, but I miss-read and see the point he's making
<bazhang> he meant super short duration
<ikonia> well, that was the plan
<bazhang> for carswell
<ikonia> if he'd stuck around rather than hit and run
<bazhang> he does taht now and again
<ikonia> yeah thats the chap
<ikonia> ooh really so he's known
<ikonia> ahh seems like it was worth putting a duration of an hour on in case he came back
<Pricey> Christ... is there any way rohan could have come out of that discussion well?
<bazhang> with christ?
<ikonia> Pricey: I thought he was going to, after he stopped swearing, he clamed down and actually had a reasonable discussion
<ikonia> but then went on a witch hunt again, and it sort of lost traction
<Pricey> ikonia: Sorry no I wasn't criticising him, I was pissed off at you lot.
<ikonia> fair enoug
<ikonia> enough
<Pricey> k1l_: Banning him in #ubuntu after he followed your instructions and came here to complain was a bit of a dick move imo.
<Pricey> I don't see how a week long ban would ever help anyone in that situation... it's solely a punishment?
<ikonia> Pricey: it was removed
<ikonia> we talked about it and agreed it was rash
<ikonia> hence why I removed it
<ikonia> it just got a bit heated due to how strong he approached it
<ikonia> bad calls happen,
<Pricey> The only problem with that situation was "how strong he approached it"?
<Pricey> Absolutely none of the blame on anyone else for the escalation? :-/
<ikonia> I wasn't following the conversation until k1l_ banned him
<ikonia> as the swearing hilight triggered me
<ikonia> I think the whole thing was heated and escalated
<Pricey> And that's *our* fault.
<ikonia> I think both had a fair part to play
<ikonia> it didn't need to be heated and was
<ikonia> hence why I wanted to remove the ban from him and get him to a happier state
<ikonia> to be honest, the whole thing appeared to be a staged issue for of condraticitions
<ikonia> where someone comes in with nazi comments and then says "its ok"
<bazhang> thats a first for IRC
<ikonia> then he says he's been in ubuntu for ages
<ikonia> then he says he's knew to the community
<ikonia> I think there are some valid points and things can be done better, but I don't think abuse towards the team members for a bad call should be tollerated, nor do I think a witch hunt is needed
<Pricey> I'd hardly call what I've read from him "abuse"...
<ikonia> really, you don't mind having nazi references and being called names ?
<bazhang> removing from ops? seriously?
<ikonia> Pricey: perhaps you should become more active again if possible
<ikonia> act as a refresher
<valorie> Pricey: I've talked with him for months, and he's been fine
<bazhang> take the steering wheel
<valorie> today he was on a tear
<Pricey> valorie: rohan?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> he's been in #kubuntu for months
<ikonia> he also said he'd been in #ubuntu for years
<valorie> I noticed the nick because I have a friend named rohan
<ikonia> maybe that's just a communication missunderstanding
<bazhang> ikonia, he said he was new, I thought
<ikonia> ahh sorry, hesaid ages
<ikonia> not years
<ikonia> 22:52 < rohan> i have been on #ubuntu for ages, and a year or so back, the channel was not this uptight
<ikonia> possibly just wording/langage error,
<Pricey> ikonia: Nice.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<valorie> sorry, must part - late here
<bazhang> bye valorie
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry didn't hilight, what do you mean
<bazhang> <ainx> but i mean ubuntugnome is a new desktop basic from ubuntu, and it's wrong ?
<bazhang> if ubuntu is in the name, how can it be wrong???
<k1l_> Pricey: Pricey the users only contribution to #ubuntu was remarks against ops and insult of another user, then coming here (after the hint from ikonia) and instead of discussing in a civil manner he starts with comparing my action to hitlers blitzkrieg and calling me dictator and other offences and insults. i still dont think that behaviour is in any way matching the guidelines or Code of Conduct and i thought he will stirr up trouble in #ubuntu again. (li
<Pricey> k1l_: chopped off after '#ubuntu again.'
<k1l_> in #ubuntu again. (like he did just before he came in here)
<Pricey> k1l_: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/splitlong.pl ftw
<k1l_> thx, usually i dont do that long posts outside forums or mails :)
<elky> your bar for "stir up trouble" is uncomfortably low
<k1l_> elky: it was a heavy action from my side. but the user was that aggressive and offencive that i did no think he would stick to the guidelines and CoC in #ubuntu too.
<k1l> <junka> 12.10 is no longer supported, you should fix da topic :D
<k1l> can someone confirm? i failed last time i changed 12.10 to unsupported and will try not to make a mess this time
<jussi> k1l: EOL is today, according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<k1l> ok, so better wait for tomorrow :)
<jussi> :)
<elky> it's kinda confusing having a release eol every few months when the releases are 6mo apart
<elky> but also, it is may 16 on the future hemisphere
<jussi> elky: yeah, can get that way, but its a small issue I think
<elky> at least my vps won't eol while i'm in between countries this time
<elky> i've got like 6 weeks after to upgrade it!
<cprofitt> hello all...
<cprofitt> sent a reply to the list -- asking for reflection...
<cprofitt> gotta run to a meeting right now, but will be back soon if there is a need to discuss.
<phunyguy> elky: yeah, these last few were weird because of the change from 18mo to 9mo support cycle.
<ubottu> qin_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ConnextionEval)
<User346> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule
<ikonia> hello again tigefa
<ikonia> !id | tigefa
<ubottu> tigefa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<genii> I was sooooo tempted to do something like <cough>"RTFM"<cough> in -ot
<Jordan_U> ikonia: That last comment was really not a great way to de-escalate a situation.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I know
<ikonia> hello Guest69859
<ikonia> bye Guest69859
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu jParkton terrible attitude, lies about help information
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<sarnold> hello, Godzilla1954III looks like he's about to become annoying in #ubuntu-server -- he was around and laughing the othe day when another nick was being a royal pain..
<Unit193> cloudman doesn't help matters.
<sarnold> yeah. unless you can swing a /kill or a /kickban, it doesn't usually help much to say anything.
<Unit193> Depends on the person, I'll wait a minute and then I can just check irclogs.u.com
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-17
 * elky watches the offtopic discussion dubiously
<Flannel> elky: topic successfully changed.
<bazhang> hi Madpilot
<Madpilot> hey bazhang
<bazhang> nice to see you!
<Madpilot> thanks
<Madpilot> the latest outbreak of "teh ops is soooo mean" on the -ops mailing list prompted me to log in again and reminded me it had been way, way too long since I IRC'd regularly
<bazhang> hehe
<Madpilot> I'm awesomely out of the loop, don't even have the old helper script installed at present
<Madpilot> I take it unoscript over in #u is an anti-pastespam thing?
<rww> yep
<Madpilot> kewl
<Madpilot> blunt email sent to -ops. might regret it tomorrow morning, but probably not.
<bazhang> Madpilot, PM?
<Madpilot> bazhang, anytime
<k1l_> ikonia: that is right. we had a chat on here yesterday and i said i want to wait until today to remove it from topic (and forgot about it)
<ikonia> no sweat, done
<optrusty> First, Why am I getting so much emails??
<jussi> optrusty: no idea. what else can I help you with? :D
<IdleOne> optrusty: probably because you are subscribed to the ubuntu-irc mailing list
<IdleOne> past 12-24 hrs have been rather busy on that list
<IdleOne> anything else I can shed light on for you?
<IdleOne> optrusty: if there is nothing else please read the topic and not idle in this channel
<optrusty> thx bye
<bazhang> <confesstov> is there a way to gather the email lists of everyone at MIT
<bazhang> thats suspicious
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, linuxiOSgeek said: Ubottu's link is broken, pleas fix
<bazhang> <linuxiOSgeek> iOS uses the Linux kernel too!
<bazhang> he had another nick previously asking about defrag
<k1l> i am quite sure he was in #ubuntu with proper englsh before: [Samson] (~g@541C0E56.cm-5-5a.dynamic.ziggo.nl): G
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntuinharmony)
<ubottu> qin_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<valorie> has this been reported? in my #kubuntu backlog: <Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS about 10x
<valorie> I dunno how to report here
<k1l> he made trouble in #u too
<valorie> sec
<k1l> .@mark #channel nick done bad things
<k1l> kicks and bans in #kubuntu should be logged in  bantracker, too.
<valorie> .@mark #kubuntu Matts4d said UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS about 10x
<k1l> valorie: yeah, without the . (it was just to not trigger the bot by my example)
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu Matts4d said UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS about 10x
<k1l> @mark #kubuntu Matts4d said UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS about 10x
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> hmmm
<k1l> valorie: hmm, seems like you dont have the permissions on the bot.
<valorie> likely, since I've never used it
<IdleOne> valorie: try doing @login
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<valorie> [15:24] <ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<valorie> I probably have no password, since I have no account
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> tsimpson: can you fix that please
<IdleOne> probably just need your host added.
<k1l> probably just needs some botmagic :)
 * valorie waves magic wand, and poof! tsimpson appears
<valorie> wow, slow wand workie
<IdleOne> he will probably get to it a little later
<IdleOne> Should have you all sorted before the next op call :)
<valorie> ooooo, knock on wood!
<IdleOne> I mean the next call for ops to volunteer
<valorie> ah, ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu mikey85 muted to explain how to use #ubuntu - based on his comments he is a troll playing dumb, I've removed the mute to give benifit of the doubt
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu whoever complaints in pm from a user that this guy is trolling under the blanket of help, looks dubious/poor help, worth watching
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-18
<rww> ikonia: mikey85's nick is familiar but I don't remember how, so I'll +1 trolling
<daftykins> just a heads up that as per earlier i am getting continued PM abuse from mikey85
<daftykins> from #ubuntu
<daftykins> *sigh* why freenode must attract these types i don't know
<rww> freenode's pretty tame compared to more traditional IRC networks
<rww> anyways, pastebin it and throw it in PM to me, please
<daftykins> yeah it's not my first rodeo on here
<daftykins> i kept closing and reopening when he ignored my requests not to message me again, so it's a bit moot
<daftykins> basically claimed to be staff and is going to k-line me ¬_¬
<Corey> Lovely.
<daftykins> anywho, he's obviously going to be a repeated offender
<daftykins> i shall head off now \o
<rww> You should PM him and claim to be staff and say you're going to k-line him, Corey ;)
<daftykins> that sounds like fun
<Corey> rww: That would be amusing.
<daftykins> please do, i could use a laugh - the trolls are getting me down today :(
<daftykins> anywho, ttfn
<bazhang> vahid> u baddddddddddddddddddddddd
<ikonia> Flannel: is he known ?
<Flannel> ikonia: Check the lastlog in -ot, past couple of hours.
<ikonia> amazing, so he actually told you he was trying to wait for you to not be around to do it again
<ikonia> utter idiot
<elky> he's turning into a regular
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> \o/
<k1l> you got teh powah!
<IdleOne> now try  @mark #ubuntu-ops valorie this is a test
<valorie> @mark #ubuntu-ops valorie this is a test
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> weeeeee
<valorie> now I'm all drunk with power
<chu> Congrats
<valorie> watch out....
<IdleOne> welcome
<IdleOne> valorie: now to complete the deal do @btlogin
<valorie> btw, I had a nice long, friendly chat with rohan
<valorie> @btlogin
<IdleOne> that will give you a super secret link
<IdleOne> you can search the bantracker
 * valorie makes a note
<valorie> re: rohan, once he got over his anger, he started to see our pov
<valorie> okeydoke, in my notes
<IdleOne> One is glad to have been of service.
<Jordan_U> valorie: And to be fair, others started to see aspects of their pov also.
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> sometimes it is easier to hold to a position, rather than focussing on the end you both want
<valorie> I see it in American politics almost all the time now, and find it terribly sad
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-11
<Munt> Hello there folks, I’m trying to join #ubuntu … and for some reason (i have no idea why) I am banned.     I was wondering how I can go about getting this fixed ?
<k1l_> Munt: redstation is banned due to heavy abuse from users using that vpns and proxys.
<Munt> k1l_: Thanks for the information. Is there a way to conceal my ip/location from users on Freenode without using a VPN?     (I’d rather not log into a VPN everytime I want to IRC)
<k1l_> yes, you can ask in #freenode for getting a cloak after you registered an account.
<k1l_> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Munt> thanks :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, most_wanted said: ubottu: thanks! is there an article or man page you can refer me to?
<ubottu> In ubottu, svetlana said: no, !mint is <reply> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org or use other support options at http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<dholbach> I was asked to review http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=67508 - not sure what to do - looks like I'm not able to see what's shown at the URL though
<slaknub> can i get unbanned please?
<slaknub> hello
<slaknub> can i be unbanned please?
<slaknub> i promise to behave from now on
<slaknub> carl
<slaknub> unbane please
<slaknub> my ip hostmask is banned
<slaknub> for trolling few weeks ago
<slaknub> i apologuze!!
<slaknub> hey
<slaknub> can yu unban me?
<slaknub> hey
<slaknub> anyone?
<bazhang> banned from where slaknub
<slaknub> from #ubuntu
<slaknub> i wasnt a ubuntu user then so i was trolling
<bazhang> what was the ban for slaknub
<slaknub> i was using slackware
<slaknub> now i am on ubuntu and i have tons of serious question
<slaknub> it was for trolling
<slaknub> i am still banned!
<slaknub> can someone please unban?
<slaknub> been weeks?
<bazhang> two months actually
<slaknub> was i banned two months ago??
<bazhang> no more "slackrulez"
<bazhang> 3/11 yeah
<slaknub> wow ok
<slaknub> so you can unban now
<slaknub> i have genuine questions this time
<bazhang> #ubuntu is support only
<slaknub> i am using ubuntu now
<bazhang> other channels are for chit chat
<slaknub> and i need help
<slaknub> what part of "i am using ubuntu now and i have genuine questions now" dont you understand?
<slaknub> scrap the ban already
<bazhang> after your previous admitted trolling, we'd be remiss to ask that you understand what the channel is for
<slaknub> YES I UNDERSTAND!
<bazhang> +not
<slaknub> ok tell me, how can i turn my ubuntu-mate into just base install?
<slaknub> perhaps i will install fluxbox
<slaknub> i want a lightweight system
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-12
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, bluesabre said: !svn is better
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (SIEG_HEIL)
<ubottu> SIEG_HEIL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> SIEG_HEIL called the ops in #ubuntu (kloeri)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (NIGGRE please ban = repeatedly trolling)
<Gas_the_Jews> what did i do?
<Tm_T> he wasn't around long enough for the response, shame
<KIKES_SUCK_> hi ops
<KIKES_SUCK_> i was wondering why you can't ban me
<KIKES_SUCK_> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> KIKES_SUCK_ called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<GAS_KIKES> hi ops
<jpds> !caps
<jpds> WHY.
<Unit193> ./!unforget !caps
<Unit193> jpds: They removed all the good ones. :(
<jpds> WHY.
<Unit193> !u | is boring now too
<ubottu> is boring now too: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<Unit193> Ohoh!  One good one survived!
<Unit193> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3 Alot is not a word. You don't write alittle, abunch, acantaloupe, aporkchop. So don't write alot.
 * phunyguy wants aporkchop
<bazhang> how bout a nice almond joy instead
<Jordan_U> Why would you want a lmond?
<bazhang> great french publication
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-13
<bazhang> criminy
<bazhang> why compile when its in the repos
<bazhang> and dont even know how to compile
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (_KLINE__ ban requested ...)
<k1l_> !guidelines > imAsheep
<genii_> That yeltzooo9 in ##fix_your_connection has been there for what seems forever. Soimetimes I wonder if it's a bot
<k1l_> <Natureshadow> k1l_: well no. It is almost empty, with the topic referring to a website that says I don't have permission to read
<k1l_> regarding #canonical . the user wants to talk to them since he says he cant unsubscribe from newsletters or such
<hggdh> as far as I can remember that channel is now dead, and it is only for canonicalers
<hggdh> and the user cannot see the link because it is an internal Canonical link
<hggdh> I do not remember what channel could be used, but #launchpad would have people capable to find it out
<c0mrade> Hello.
<k1l_> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-14
<ModelEngine> !info #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-ops does not exist in vivid
<ModelEngine> how do I exit this channel once I am done? if i have it in my autojoin list is that bad?
<daftykins> heads up that LMNOP is a days-old troll and sophie is giving bad advice at present
<daftykins> it's another fun day in #ubuntu land
<daftykins> anyone alive today?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, LMNOP said: !ops newbiealert is spamming
<daftykins> so yeah you might want to ban these two losers sooner rather than later.
<LMNOP> hey
<OerHeks> Hi can you please take a look in #ubuntu @ newbiealert? some connection issue i guess
<daftykins> yeah been going on ages that one
<OerHeks> He has stopped.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (IpudipuLALALA, please kick.  hard.)
<ubottu> In ubottu, svetlana said: no, !lista is <reply>No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. Please also see www.copyleft.org for information on finding and sharing files freely.  If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> drone would ban the bot for that flood
<svetlana> saw I requested edit to mint factoid with an addition of link to their support web page but it was not actioned in the bot
<svetlana> a few days ago
<svetlana> is there a better channel? the bot pointed me to this one but I thought it would be more like #ubuntu-bots to discuss changes to factoids
<bazhang> this is the one.
<bazhang> not all suggestions get added
<svetlana> yes, i just think users may find it more hard to connect to another network than to visit a web page
<svetlana> your call; that's alright, i'll keep going along
<bazhang> np
<IdleOne> OerHeks, daftykins, LMNOP: Please part this channel.
<Pici> Why is Drone named Biliskner now?
<LMNOP> ok can u see why im banned was not told
<LMNOP> it was prolly bazhang he has a vendetta
<LMNOP> thx bai
<Pici> k.
<Pici> (ftr, he was repeating what other people were saying, and it wasn't bazhang who banned him)
<Pici> Unit193: is there a reason drone has a new name?
<bazhang> sounds like snake blisken?
<bazhang> 'Escape to HURD'
 * k1l votes for skynet
<daftykins> sorry been out all day, forgot i was here o/
<Unit193> Pici: Yesterday had netsplits.
<Pici> Unit193: it just seemed like a random alternative to me
<Unit193> http://stargate.wikia.com/wiki/Biliskner Makes sense, as the server it's running on is Vanir. ;)
<Pici> Nothing curvis with that.
<Pici> *cruvis, sorry.
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<LMNOP> still banned from talking
<LMNOP> anyone know why or no
<k1l_> the question is: do you know why? and will you change so we dont need to mute you again?
<LMNOP> received no warning
<LMNOP> i will cahnge but would like to understand
<k1l_> looking into bantracker i see you have issues with your behaviour and the guidelines
<k1l_> !guidelines | LMNOP please read them and come back when you are done with it
<ubottu> LMNOP please read them and come back when you are done with it: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LMNOP> ok brb
<LMNOP> ok i just remember i used the ops trigger but it was for that guy spamming he kept leaving and joining thtats when i got banned
<LMNOP> is that the one?
<k1l_> this is one case. please make sure you read the guidelines
<LMNOP> yeah i have to finish i will await your decision
<LMNOP> well what does it say because i didnt abuse it i only did it once because that guy was spamming (see above)
<LMNOP> why did he do it i mean i wasnt warned or nothing
<LMNOP> bazhang has a bad vendetta so i want to know wut i even do wrong
<k1l_> LMNOP: this is not about bazhang.
<k1l_> did you read the guidelines yet?
<LMNOP> it isnt?
<LMNOP> ok yes i did read them
<k1l_> ok, like i already said its not this on incident. it is you behaving several times now against the guidelines and the code of conduct.
<LMNOP> I wonder what I am doing wrong how can I change?  May i enquire what i did _this time?
<LMNOP> thanks for your time
<k1l_> starting with the language you use. we want a family friendly enviroment and your language including your part/quitmessage "fuck this leaveing" is not suitable. then its your attitude against other users and supporters.
<LMNOP> ooh i forgot about that i better change
<LMNOP> that
<k1l_> then its your behaviour provoking other users which can be described as trolling and ending with you directly calling names on other users.
<LMNOP> most chans dont care though
<LMNOP> alright but this was before i parted
<LMNOP> ok i just read that hmm
<LMNOP> well i never called names i called daftykins a 'smart aleck'
<LMNOP> i guess i shouldnt have done...
<k1l_> so with the last incident there was just too much on the list to let you "act like you do" on the channel.
<LMNOP> yea...
<hggdh> and, for the record, bazhang had nothing to do with this mute
<k1l_> calling someone a "smart aleck" even if its technically not calling a name, its still a attitude we dont want in the ubuntu channels.
<LMNOP> your right i guess
<LMNOP> im sorry
<LMNOP> ok well i will take the punishment
<LMNOP> thank you for your consideration
<k1l_> so if other channels have other rules or dont mind that behaviour, that doesnt mean this is acceptabke with our guidelines and the ubuntu code of conduct.
<LMNOP> yea...
<LMNOP> well i have a better understanding now i will try to do better
<LMNOP> thanks bye bye
<Unit193> k1l_: Also, Skynet is taken by jtrucks.
<bazhang> he also has zombieapocalypse
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<treehugging> why can you be any race and walk into any neighborhood that isn't black and not be attacked, but when you're not black and you walk into a black neighborhood you will be attacked
<treehugging> ?
<treehugging> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> treehugging called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-15
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (xxoxx)
 * popey hugs ikonia 
<ikonia> ta
<rene_5472398> test
<rene_5472398> hi im seearching for an #ubuntu channel operator
<rene_5472398> i have been banned from talking in the #ubuntu channel, just because i missunderstood a security issue, and apperntly asked the wrong questions while staying compeetly polite
<rene_5472398> a day later i was suddenly chat banned
<rene_5472398> can i please get unbanned as i have no idea which rule i should have violated thanks
<rene_5472398> i missunderstood that you needed to have administrative rights first to alter the clock and i thought first all user could some how set it, i even came back to apologize that i had misunderstood the security issue, after my apology i got banned i guess ...
<rene_5472398> i will apologize again, as im just a noob linux user, im very sorry that i do not understand everything
<Flannel> Hi rene_5472398.  Let me take a look.
<rene_5472398> thanks
<rene_5472398> i think they thought i was trolling
<rene_5472398> but i was looking for a solution that didnt exist as i misunderstood the problem
<Flannel> rene_5472398: Sorry, I seem to be having some problems.  When was this?
<rene_5472398> some time ago
<rene_5472398> could be 1 or 2 weeks
<Flannel> Alright, give me a moment.
<rene_5472398> i would need to go  look at the register article to give a date :)
<Flannel> No worries, approximate is fine.
<rene_5472398> it had todo with ww.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/01/ubuntu_to_shutter_yearold_clock_unlock_bug/
<rene_5472398> so it was between now and 1 may
<Flannel> Yeah, I found it.
<Flannel> Alright.  So, I don't think it's worth discussing the specifics, you already outlined them pretty well.  So just to cover the bases, will you please read the IRC guidelines and let me know when you've done so (and that you understand/agree, etc).
<Flannel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rene_5472398> oke
<rene_5472398> going to read :)
<Flannel> yep, no worries.  Let me know when you're done.
<rene_5472398> ow firefox doesnt alow me on the page anymore i need chrome :)
<rene_5472398> Firefox cannot guarantee the safety of your data on wiki.ubuntu.com because it uses SSLv3, a broken security protocol.
<Flannel> Oh joy.  That's going to be fun to solve.
<Flannel> rene_5472398: Can you still get there? if not, I can pastebin or something.
<popey> rene_5472398: what version of Firefox out of interest?
<rene_5472398> yes chrome alows me to view the page
<rene_5472398> i guess the ubuntu channel ops felt i repeated my self too much, while i felt i was just asking for a solution, im surry that i asked on when the ops where unhappy about what i was saying
<rene_5472398> i have read most of the page, and agree with its terms
<rene_5472398> sorry*
<Flannel> rene_5472398: Alright.  Great.  Please join #ubuntu and say something, just to verify I've successfully removed everything.  Also, what version of Firefox gave you that error/warning?
<rene_5472398> no i still can't talk
<Flannel> rene_5472398: How about now?
<rene_5472398> latest firefox from ubuntu 12 37.0.2
<rene_5472398> i can talk again thanks :)
<popey> rene_5472398: have you fiddled some specific security settings in firefox?
<popey> because that page works for me in 37.0.2
<rene_5472398> i thing i have setted it to only alow TLS
<popey> ok
<popey> your problem then :)
<popey> (as opposed to ours)
<rene_5472398> oke :)
<Flannel> rene_5472398: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<rene_5472398> no that was it :)
<rene_5472398> i'm happy i can ask questions again or help others :)
<Flannel> rene_5472398: Ok.  If you don't mind, please part this channel to help us keep track of who we need to help.  As always, if you need anything else from us, you know where to find us :)
<rene_5472398> sure :) thanks again for the help, and have a good day all o/
<svetlana> !ops skraito in the channel
<ubottu> svetlana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svetlana> ta
<genii> @comment 67632 Profanity, offtopic. Warned. Persisted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Unit193> martinking (2f4218d5@gateway/web/freenode/ip.47.66.24.213) in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-16
<bazhang> Id be very surprised if the r7 240 worked with fglrx
<ModelEngine> i need to speak with an operator, can someone pls pm me? thx
<Unit193> Please state the nature of your request, and someone may be with you presently.
<ModelEngine> I apparently seem to be pissing ppl off in the channel, but I have no idea why or how, as I seem to be following all the rules
<ModelEngine> http://imgur.com/jkzT6uQ  http://imgur.com/u5ZaHa6  http://imgur.com/sUE8OX7
<ModelEngine> those are the reason for this question. please see the replies to my questions from user: daftykins
<ModelEngine> as you can see from the transcript, dafty seems to be upset about something, however I have NO idea why or for what reason I am condescended
<ModelEngine> I thought #ubuntu is where beginners like me can feel safe to ask questions without getting snapped at. If that is not the purpose of #ubuntu, please state the purpose
<ModelEngine> Unit193: can you help me with this?
<ModelEngine> would anyone be around to help?
<ModelEngine> is there someone here who would be available to explain to me the policies, procedures and protocols associated with chatting in #ubuntu?
<ModelEngine> My mistake, I had thought that #ubuntu ops was there as a sort of moderator, but I guess not.
<pleia2> ModelEngine: please be patient, someone familiar with #ubuntu will have to help you out
<pleia2> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pleia2> but you can start there if you're looking for policies and things ^^
<ModelEngine> pleia2: thanks, I'm reading the EULA or w/e its called right now to find out what appropriate channel behavior is, and I will def wait for an answer, thank you!
<ModelEngine> while reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines i have found numerous examples of how not to treat a noob, as well as examples on how to be polite when asking a question. Good to know. I'm learning and want to learn more, I just need ppl who are willing to be patient with me
<ModelEngine> pleia2: i asked at 19:00, and it is now 19:36, it appears to be a bad time (i.e., busy, etc) would it be better if I just emailed my issue to the irc ppl?
<pleia2> ModelEngine: if you can't stick around I'd suggest coming back later (there isn't really a dispute resolution email aside from the council, and you don't need their help at this point)
<ModelEngine> can you tell me if it is standard procedure to condescend a noob when he is asking a question? cuz if it is, obviously i joined the wrong channel
<ModelEngine> i feel like cuz daftykins is a reg contributer, that everyone is just gonna try to sweep this under the rug. I was always under the understanding that the ubuntu community encourages new people to join and get involved. As a new user on ubuntu, geting snapped at for asking a question doesn't make me feel very welcome or interested in joining this 'community'
<pleia2> I won't speak in such generalities, the incident in question is best discussed with someone familiar with the situation
<ModelEngine> pleia2: ok, that's cool. i do appreciate your speakign with me tho
<pleia2> you're welcome :) I hope you find what you're looking for
<ModelEngine> thanks :) if you the community is anythign like you, then obviously i just stumbled upon a bad apple. I hope that this is the case.
<ModelEngine> a bad apple with dafty, i mean
<daftykins> hey ModelEngine
<daftykins> can someone get rid of this troll?
<ModelEngine> hey dafty, i have proof of you violating the TOS of the IRC
<daftykins> no you don't :)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (ModelEngine trolling and disrupting the channel)
<ModelEngine> well, we'll just wait for an op now won't we?
<daftykins> honestly you really should find better things to do with your life than create drama in IRC on a Friday night
<daftykins> phunyguy: so it seems ModelEngine has gotten the wrong end of the stick here and has a bit of a hard on for me now
<daftykins> i really don't have a clue what's going on
<phunyguy> ModelEngine: an op is here now.  Let's talk.
<ModelEngine> just act stupid,dafty
<ModelEngine> who is the op?
<phunyguy> <---
<phunyguy> One of them anyway.
<ModelEngine> cool, lets have a discusiion, shall we
<ModelEngine> ok, so, phunyguy is the OP, so i have something to tell you
<phunyguy> I am going to read backscroll in #ubuntu as well, I would just appreciate a few minutes do to that.
<ModelEngine> i will pastebin it, and imgur it so it doesn't flood the channel
<phunyguy> to do*
<ModelEngine> for sure
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/8YDAaZb7
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: here is the screenshots of daftykins condescending me and treating me like garbage:http://imgur.com/jkzT6uQ  http://imgur.com/u5ZaHa6  http://imgur.com/sUE8OX7
<phunyguy> I think we just have a good old misunderstanding here.
<phunyguy> I read the backscroll.
<ModelEngine> i need 2 minutes
<daftykins> yeah i think ModelEngine got a bit offended by me linking to the !manual
<daftykins> and has decided to cause all this drama because of it
<phunyguy> let's just calm down, and try to get along.  I see no malicious intent on either side, and it escalated.
<daftykins> well i actually see some trolling right here with the intent to ruin my rep to other new users joining
<phunyguy> remember we are all volunteers... even the ops.
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: did you read all of dafty's harrassing comments meant to piss me off? he was very antagonizing
<daftykins> so it depends whether ModelEngine will agree to let it go and move on.
<daftykins> ModelEngine: you're making it up.
<phunyguy> I am asking you both to drop it.
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: do you see that he won't even acknoledge that he was condescending, rude, and antaagonizing?
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: will  you hear me out?
<phunyguy> no.
<phunyguy> I have heard enough.
<ModelEngine> i haven't even explained it to you
<phunyguy> Sure you have.
<phunyguy> and I read the backscroll.
<ModelEngine> i am a new user here, and i just wanted someone to patiently explain something, but dafty could do nothing but condescend me and treat me unfairly. he is experienced, and i am not. I thought ubuntu was a community where peopole could feel safe to ask questions. is it not?
<daftykins> tell me which line i was being condescending in?
<ModelEngine> oh now you care
<daftykins> because i really have no idea what you're talking about :)
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: ?
<daftykins> sigh such a timewaster
<Unit193> David-A: Heya, need help with anything?
<ModelEngine> see, comments like that, don't make others feel very good, dafty
<daftykins> and nor should it, you are trolling.
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: do you see even a bit how dafty is being condescending and treating others (especially new ppl to ubuntu) unfairly?
<daftykins> you have yet to paste a line because you know you're making it up :)
<ModelEngine> I will paste a line right now, hang on a sec: \
<David-A> Unit193: no, just watching how the dispute that started in #ubuntu is working out
<Unit193> David-A: Please no rubber necking.
<phunyguy> David-A: please part the channel
<phunyguy> see /topic
<David-A> ok
<phunyguy> ModelEngine and daftykins, we have heard both sides.  Our job here isn't to punish users, it is to keep order in the channels.  I need you both to agree to disagree here.
<daftykins> i'm happy to move on :)
<phunyguy> that's 1.
<phunyguy> ModelEngine?
<ModelEngine> can I be assured that I won't be condescended (made to feel stupid) when I have a question that I need someone to be patient in explaining, because I am not an expert on ubuntu, but am a new user looking to start out in a friendly 'community'?
<phunyguy> ModelEngine: that is between you and daftykins to hash out outside of the channels.
<ModelEngine> and how do i do that? he's on the other side of the world!
<ModelEngine> but, yes, i will move on
<phunyguy> ModelEngine: Private message.
<ModelEngine> oic
<phunyguy> Like I said, we are all volunteers here, and it is not our job to punish.
<ModelEngine> ok, i will steer clear of dafty if he steers clear of me and doesn't intentionally try to make me look stupid
<ModelEngine> to other in the channel
<phunyguy> All support in these channels is given on a volunteer basis, and that needs to be remembered.
<ModelEngine> i know, but when i ask a question, i expect to be treated like a human being not a pile of poop
<phunyguy> THank you for your understanding.
<ModelEngine> phunyguy: thank you for hearing me out, i appreciate being respected
<phunyguy> No problem :)
<ModelEngine> i feel much better now, have a good day :)
<phunyguy> Please remember that further escalation in the channels will result in further action
<ModelEngine> how would you recommend that i escalate it?
<phunyguy> ModelEngine: the ignore button works wonders
<ModelEngine> cool, since i'm new, can you pls tell me where to find it?
<phunyguy> that depends on the client.
<ModelEngine> hexchat
<phunyguy> and that is beyond the scope of this channel.
<phunyguy> there is an ignore button in your brain, use that for now.
<ModelEngine> ok thats alright. have a good day and thank you for your help
<ModelEngine> lol :) thanks
<ModelEngine> bye bye
<phunyguy> cya.
<daftykins> o/
<BlackPower> Y YU RACEST ASS CRAKKERS BAN ME?
<BlackPower> STUPID BITCH
<tonyyarusso> I think you just answered your own question there.
<BlackPower> BITCH YU RACEST ND STUPID ASS HELL WYTE MOFUCKA
<BlackPower> KKK BITCH
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that sort of language is never allowed in the Ubuntu channels.  You'll have to find somewhere else to chat like that.
<BlackPower> FUK YU RACEST ASS CRAKKER
<BlackPower> WE GOT PROBLEMS CUZ O YU WYTE DEVEL SELF
<BlackPower> DUM BITCH
<BlackPower> YU BAN ME CUZ IM BLACK RACEST BITCH
<tonyyarusso> Chill pill time.
<valorie> thank you for quieting that
<tonyyarusso> Any interest in being civil now?
<tonyyarusso> That works too.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gshmu1 said: ubottu: my vpn is work ok, but i can't export it (PPTP)
<gshmu1> https://clbin.com/7OgauO.png
<gshmu1> Cannot export VPN connection
<ikonia> hello gshmu1
<gshmu1> ikonia: hello
<ikonia> I think you're in the wrong channel this is #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> my want to try #ubuntu for support
<ikonia> @btlogin
<gshmu1> "" ubottu: Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ikonia> ?
<gshmu1> forward message
<ikonia> gshmu1: do you need anything from the ubuntu operator team or are you trying to get ubuntu support
<gshmu1> this is a bug!  i confirm it at web...
<ikonia> gshmu1: so you're looking for ubuntu support ?
<gshmu1> no, but i want fix this bug
<ikonia> ok - then this is the wrong channel
<ikonia> if you don't need anything from the ubuntu operators please /part this channel
<bazhang> LMNOP_, dont idle here
<Unit193> ubottu is on a break, need another?
<DJones> Anybody with access to ubottu? Currently MIA
<DJones> tsimpson: See above
<Unit193> I have my clone if you need one *right now*, until then.
<DJones> Its been missing for about 4 hrs
<Unit193> I put ubot93 in #x* #l and studio.
<DJones> I'd be happy with that until tsimpson cam re-enable ubottu
<Unit193> DOne.
<DJones> Thanks
<ikonia> ls/win 4
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-17
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ([FreeLay])
<teward> can someone check #ubuntu and the jira_ person?  They seem to be ignoring that they are being offtopic
<teward> (although i've called them out on it once already)
<teward> it now reads as 'senseless banter' and useless questions but meh.
<teward> jiri_ *  (system autocorrect is evil)
<teward> IdleOne: thanks
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> Hey, hopefully this guy isn't smart enough to evade a ban of *power!*@172.56.* - should keep him at bay for a while  (the black_power fella).
<bazhang> <pokeymantrainer> # Appears as BOLO
<bazhang> ms comic chat!!1
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-16
<elky> not sure i like atomicspark trying to start fights by greeting the channel like that.
<dax> i've said worse in there about ubuntu, fwiw
<dax> in fact, i've said specifically that in there, i'm pretty sure :P
<elky> in context or as a greeting?
<dax> at random
<bazhang> * [Negr0] (~NegrO@2a02:908:df50:c0:16da:e9ff:fe69:b4f1): realname
<bazhang> in #u and #x
<squigz> Does the name skraito ring any bells for anyone here?
<squigz> or smecin
<dax> squigz: yes, very aware of him. what's he up to this time?
<squigz> Trying to get people to join #securify
<squigz> And impersonating uptime
<bazhang> -clone?
<squigz> yes
<squigz> uptime-clone (~smecin-0x@119.56.116.34) has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<squigz> What can you tell me about this guy?
<dax> long-term network-wide problem user, #ubuntu kickbans him on sight
<dax> uptime is probably your best bet for general advice on him though, he's the freenode staffer who's been dealing with him most recently
<squigz> Yeah I'm already talking with uptime
<squigz> The guy seems like a joke. He's created ##securify, and added every conceivable site that has 'hacker' in its title to the tpic
<dax> he has mental health issues
<dax> but yes, it's all pretty ridiculous
<bazhang> * [Wilson06] (~Death@90.211.233.91): XxNemoXx
<dax> just quieted him in #ubuntu
<bazhang> sock puppet booyah
<bazhang> queenslayer has some topical issues
<dax> @comment 72636 XxNemoXx: repeated nonsense over the last couple of days, see ban log for this quiet and BT ID 72632, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 72636 will be removed after 1 week.
<elky> squigz: uptime is in there with him now, do you need anything else from us here?
<elky> hi cub :)
<cub> Hello, I made it. :)
<dax> elky: i haven't checked with him yet, but I'm assuming seednode didn't get BT access yet?
<elky> dax: i have no idea how to do that
<dax> elky: i expect it's a Pici thing
<elky> dax: i did everything else, i figured i could leave that get sorted by the people who touch the bots :-/
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-17
<dax> 06:34 <-- sanket (~sanket@27.58.141.250) has quit (Killed (Sigyn (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<dax> misfire #2
<dax> (thanks to user stupidity)
<dax> can't find any staff around
<k1l_> squigz: hi, anything we can help you with?
<dax> sigyn misfire i mentioned in here last night is sorted (thanks uptime)
<k1l_> was that a misfire? a user spamming the same line 6 times in <13 seconds?
<dax> i don't think a long-lived network ban is an appropriate consequence for that
<k1l_> yes. drone should have handled that.
<elky> lets find out if he's still floating around
<wyoung> hey, can someone review my #ubuntu ban?
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> sigyn'd (yay) ^
<Unit193> dax: Thanks for keeping an eye on that and -unregged!
<dax> wyoung: sure. Can you describe what led to the ban and any previous discussions you've had about it with #ubuntu ops while I look up logs, please?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-18
<elky> wyoung: could you please respond?
<dax> is idle 3 hours, i guess stepped away from client
<elky> wyoung: hello?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ROldan said: ubottu: But not is the same that i run the aplicarion with "Playonlinux"?
<wyoung> elky: sorry, I had to goto work
<wyoung> dax: Yes I was being offtopic then getting into an argument with an op about himself being offtopic, or something like that.  I just dislike one of the ops and he likes to egg me on
<wyoung> besides that all is good
<wyoung> ?
<bazhang> wyoung, hi
<bazhang> wyoung, please respond
<k1l_> !lag
<Myrtti> you lag, I don't lag
<k1l_> Myrtti please turn off that script! ;p
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<genii> This new network interface naming thing is driving everyone up the wall
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-20
<bazhang> <forgot_my_name> do chinese eat butter?
<elky> whelp, not much i can do now 2 hrs later :-/
<elky> i can't see anything done at the time
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !no, !apache2 <reply> Apache is the most commonly used Web server on Linux systems. See how to install on 16.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<phunyguy> genii: "new network interface naming"?  What do you mean by this?  Just curious, because predictable interface names have been a thing since at least 14.04.
<genii> phunyguy: It used to just be it would occur on Dell systems but now it's all systems
<phunyguy> huh...
<phunyguy> genii: did not know that.  Interesting.
<phunyguy> genii: also, my systems are not Dells, if that matters.
<hggdh> squigz: anything we can do for you? If not, please /part
<k1l> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: Heads-up, you seem to have missed your expiration notice from LP for #ubuntu.
<Unit193> ..And -ot.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-21
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: aww
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: Any idea what I'm supposed to do now?
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: If I had to guess, if you want them still say "Unit193: Hey, I still want them, re-add?" :P
<tonyyarusso> haha, alrighty.  plz2fix Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Hahah: Expired on 2014-03-01
<tonyyarusso> Wow
<tonyyarusso> Clearly everyone involved has been paying super close attention.
<Unit193> Done.
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<Unit193> Thanks for OPPing.
<elky> tonyyarusso: yeah you only have to blink for like a week and you'll miss the warning mails
<bazhang> <Queenslayer> tgm4883, talking BS as per habit
<bazhang> has poor impulse control
<bazhang> jrib, hey
<k1l_> well, using some sort of proxy/vpn service, joining since mid april, and knowing everything about whats going on in #u.
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang>  talking to you in swahili
<bazhang> I wonder if there is an ubuntu-swahili channel
<bazhang> better yet, a xhlosa channel
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-22
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Hi egsome__
<egsome__> Hi
<egsome__> exanimo sent me a link once I joined #ubuntu, seems it is a spam bot.
<egsome__> I can send the link if You want.
<DJones> Thanks, yes please
<DJones> Was it onjoin spam, or when you first spoke
<egsome__> onjoin, I usually talk there, but always using `egsome`, this time I got `egsome__` as seems to be a ghost using my original nickname.
<egsome__> So, I feel like it send to people who never spoke on the channel, or rarley does.
<DJones> Right, just testing it
<egsome__> This was the message: <exanimo> -> http://www.yinmacau.com/yang/ <-
<DJones> Thanks
<egsome__> You're welcome, I'm going to join using my original nickname, if You need something I'm here.
<DJones> No probs
<DJones> Hmmh, can't get any response from the spammer - I'll flag it up and keep an eye out for more reports anyway
<egsome> OK, Would You like me to try again the same scenario ?
<egsome> Choose some random nick and re-join ?
<DJones> Tried that
<DJones> Confirmed now
<egsome> Tried that again now and didn't send me anything.
<DJones> Banned from the channel now
<egsome> Great :)
<DJones> @duration 72681, 7d
<ubottu> 72681 will be removed after 1 week.
<k1l> <Tabou_> Queenslayer are you here?
<DJones> queenslayer was helping them earlier iirc
<k1l> there is an active ban against him 72676
<DJones> Right, didn't know, they were in #ubuntu for a while anyway
<DJones> Haven't caused any problems while they're there anyway, still in the channel now
<k1l> michael33> i accidently ran chown -R pi:pi /
<k1l> mtb: hi, how can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-15
<selsper_> ikonia plz dnt auto ban
<Druid-> i do posses the grammar, or techinical skills to explain my issue. It would seem.
<ikonia> Druid-: am I not on ignore any more ?
<ikonia> I had little choice but to remove you as you'd stated you'd put me on ignore
<Druid-> you never were, that was your choice
<ikonia> no you stated I was
<ikonia> 08:20 < selsper> ikonia: added to ignore list
<Druid-> no I did not, because a statement would be true.
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you said you'd put me on ignore, that means I can't talk to you about your channel interactions any more
<ikonia> so I have no choice but to remove you from the channels
<ikonia> but any anyway, it appears you can read me now
<ikonia> Druid-: so I banned you from the channels because your interaction is not really what we want from the channels and you don't really seem to take kindly to being asked to stop your behaviour
<ikonia> the software you are using is not supported by ubuntu, so we can't help you
<Druid-> Well sorry to say, but the interaction of which I've had to deal with trying to diagnose this issue has not been pleasant.
<ikonia> it looks like people have tried to help you
<ikonia> but you've not really followed, but I appreciate that you've not got the issue resolved
<Druid-> m8
<Druid-> gimmie a few hours plz, too much
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> give you a few hours ? in what respect
<Druid-> I've been open source since about 2003
<Druid-> i can not figure this out
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure how that has anything to do with this
<ikonia> Druid-: are we done ?
<Pici> oops
<dax> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-16
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (hermon.net is flooding us.  ip ban requested)
<Dreaman> hi
<Dreaman> remuve my banns pleas
<ikonia> hello Dreaman
<Dreaman> hi
<ikonia> Dreaman: I've offered to remove the ban for you multiple times, and you've refused and been offensive and caused trouble each time, what has changed ?
<Dreaman> i not use this eny more
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand
<ikonia> you don't use what any more
<Dreaman> i stupid
<Dreaman> idea
<Dreaman> is
<Dreaman> to joint whit this
<ikonia> so if you get acess back to #ubuntu you'll not cause any problems, no pm's nothing like that
<ikonia> and you'll not make any silly unhelpful comments ?
<Dreaman> yes
<ikonia> thats fine, give me a moment and I'll remove the ban for you
<Dreaman> thanks
<ikonia> so the ban has been removed in ubuntu, if you have any problems please come back to this channel, rather than cause all the drama of previous issues
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> thanks
<ikonia> do you want to test you can join #ubuntu as there was a lot of bans placed on you
<ikonia> make sure you can join ok
<ikonia> great, I see you joining
<Dreaman> :)
<ikonia> Dreaman: if you're ok and working now, could you please /part this channel
<federicoaguirre> Hi all.!
<dax> hi federicoaguirre
<federicoaguirre> I've 2 questions to the group.!
<federicoaguirre> how you protect against rnswr ?
<federicoaguirre> on servers?
<federicoaguirre> the other.... Any experience on GlusterFS?
<dax> I think you're looking for #ubuntu-server. #ubuntu-ops is the channel for handling issues with the Ubuntu core IRC channels, like channel bans and what not.
<federicoaguirre> someone who had to deal with GFS?
<dax> there's also #glusterfs for that topic specifically
<federicoaguirre> my apologies.!
<dax> erm, #gluster, not #glusterfs
<federicoaguirre> yep, I saw...
<federicoaguirre> thanks.!
<dax> :)
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu (please kick amirite)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, josh-MATE-amdgpu said: ubottu: Why is a bot sending irrelevant information at a delay?
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu-mate)
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !ubports is Ubuntu Touch is the touch-friendly mobile version of the Ubuntu operating system. Originally designed and developed by Canonical, it now lives on in the UBports community. Visit us @ https://ubports.com/ and #ubports on irc
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !recovergrub is Have you lost GRUB? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub to restore it.
<Pici> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Pici> hm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: ubottu is wrong there, 16.04.2 is the latest, not .1
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ben64 said: !lts is LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.2). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Unit193> !+lts
<ubottu> <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ikonia> night, and thanks for responding
<ikonia> oops
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-18
<ubottu> ouroumov called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-20
<Jordan_U> If smokeyj joins here try not to be too combative, they haven't been banned for offtopic chatter in #ubuntu (yet). That said, I doubt they will join here to discuss the channel's offtopic chatter policy as I suggested.
<caClu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<feblis> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<paduDecuq> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<caClu> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<feblis> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<quo1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<quo1> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<muhib> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<brusun> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<smali> avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/1375203 am jewish, AMA Fuchs seednode nhandler DalekSec Menzador ubuntulog_ bazhang_ Flannel krytarik yofel elky tonyyarusso paduDecuq CarlFK phunyguy Unit193 tomaw feblis chu h00k Jordan_U popey niko mneptok Mamarok valorie Tm_T hggdh ubottu Pici Dave dax Myrtti ahoneybun Guest30325 DJones ikonia kloeri wxl
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> mm
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-21
<seednode> What a ride
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-14
<zzhipp> __..-----..._
<zzhipp> .,---.    .-'`             `'-._
<zzhipp> /      \.--.'__                  '-.
<zzhipp> _\    _      |  `\                   `.
<zzhipp> /    .' `.   .'   |.-. ___              `.
<zzhipp> |    '._.' '-..-.     \".''""-. __        '
<krytarik> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<zzhipp> .'-7          |  |    ||       `r-.`\      `.
<zzhipp> |   \     /.__,'-' ,_.'-b-.o      `.`||       \
<zzhipp> \_   '--'` -\      |        `       \//        \
<zzhipp> /' .'``.   |-, _ .-. '._.'          |          .
<zzhipp> '|   '._.' _,' /` `t  `'.             |          ;
<zzhipp> ; '._.|    \   .'         `"'---,     /           ;
<zzhipp> ;     '.__.'   |                 \_,-'             |
<zzhipp> |          `-.__,;                | `.              |
<zzhipp> _     __   ___| ___  _      |  |\              /    \             |
<zzhipp> | |_| / /\ | |_)| |_)\ \_/  ;   | `'-.._____,.-'      ;           ;
<zzhipp> |_| |/_/--\|_|  |_|   |_|   |   ; | \ \               |           ;
<zzhipp> _     ___ _____'_    ____ ___  __| __ \              /           `
<zzhipp> | |\/|/ / \ | | | |_|| |_ | |_)|_||( (` \          __7           /
<zzhipp> |_|  |\_\_/ |_| |_| ||_|__|_|`\ `-'_)_)`-'    __.-`  \          /
<zzhipp> ___   __   _     _\         ,-`'-`-'__,.-""-.        ;        /
<zzhipp> | | \ / /\ \ \_/ | |`       /         /               |       '
<zzhipp> |_|_//_/--\ |_|  |_| '.    |         |                /     /'
<zzhipp> [_]   `.  \         \              ,'   mx'
<zzhipp> `-.`"'----""`'-.______,,.-'    .'
<zzhipp> `-._                    _,-'
<zzhipp> '--._________...--''
<zzhipp> BROUGHT TO YOU BY CHRONO: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL
<zzhipp> Menzador tomaw krytarik mquin el wxl mneptok Jordan_U Unit193 ahoneybun DJones hggdh Tm_T chu ubottu popey ilbelkyr tsimonq2 h00k DalekSec tonyyarusso phunyguy Pici nhandler niko Pricey kloeri acheronuk yofel Flannel seednode ikonia valorie Mamarok ubuntulog nhh
<Flannel> what's that a picture of?
<Flannel> Is ascii art really art if no one can recognize it?
<funkyhat> boop
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (weqs_homosexuaL)
<valorie> was that ... a bouquet with teddy bear?
<valorie> very weird spam
<tsimonq2> Can I get ubottu in #ubuntu-flavors please?
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (worktoner)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-15
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Not ubottu, but a clone is there.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: OK. Thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !classic is delete please not relevant anymore
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !controls is delete please, bug dated from 2010
<Pici> forgotten
<Pici> forgotten
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !gnome is GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 and by default again from 17.10 and higher.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-16
<ubottu> In ubottu, SlidingHorn said: touch is Ubuntu Touch is no longer a core product maintained by Canonical, however, the UBPorts community are continuing development. Support and discussion in #ubports
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (binners)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (u0_a1595 please ban all of u0_a*!*@*)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (kiriuha)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-18
<Flannel> wxl: Quorum is *not* defined as "what is reasonable".  RR defines quorum (by default) as the majority of members.  You can set in your bylaws something different, but by default it's that.  Also, "needing 4 of 7 to vote affirmatively to do something" is not the same as needing 4 for quorum.  Quorum is the number for a meeting to be a meeting.
<Flannel> Within that meeting, by default with RR, a majority would be able to decide something.  (So if your quorum were 3, you could have 2 people vote for something for it to be a thing).  (RR defines some things that aren't just a simple majority.)
<Flannel> Obviously, Ubuntu Councils don't really have the concept of a quorum for a meeting to be valid.  We've had meetings that aren't well-attended, but they're still meetings, they just can't do anything actionable.
<TheMaster> (http://www.rulesonline.com/rror-11.htm)
<Flannel> And that's partially because we don't actually use Roberts Rules, and partially because we're pragmatic and have a number of public-yet-not-official-meeting methods of getting in touch with people for their votes to make things actionable.
<Flannel> Also, partially because I think people in FOSS prefer to use consensus as a method of deliberation when possible.
<wxl> Flannel: a slight semantics issue, really.
<Flannel> wxl: If "we don't really use parliamentary procedure" is considered a slight semantic issue, sure.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-19
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #xubuntu (thief_and_a_liar)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (TortoiseSvn)
<leftyfb> 2018 May 17 14:00:25 *	TortoiseSvn (~root@li1485-226.members.linode.com) has joined #ubuntu
<leftyfb> 2018 May 19 13:18:43 <TortoiseSvn>	leftyfb: i know you
<leftyfb> 2018 May 19 13:18:59 <TortoiseSvn>	are you the gay furry in the UK?
<Flannel> leftyfb: Have you interacted with him before?
<leftyfb> Negative. Though why would that matter?
<Flannel> I'll talk with him.  But I get the impression that it was a genuine question.
<leftyfb> wow
<leftyfb> Just wow
<Flannel> leftyfb: Obviously he had the wrong guy, but that doesn't mean it was an incendiary question.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Like I said, I'll talk with him.
<leftyfb> Yeah, it’s obvious when someone asks in a oss support channel if someone else is a gay furry that they’re being sincere. You’re right.
<Flannel> leftyfb: We get lots of "Oh hey, are you [so and so] from [random other place]?"
<Flannel> leftyfb: It's a big channel, full of all kinds of people.  Some non-FOSS related mixing is bound to happen.
<leftyfb> Unbelievable
<Flannel> leftyfb: Like I said, obviously he has the wrong guy, but nothing in those words makes me think he's "accusing" you of being those things.
<Flannel> Well, his most recent stuff in #u makes me think otherwise.
<Flannel> leftyfb: I saw it, but I was talking with you in here.
<leftyfb> <TortoiseSvn> Goodbye leftyfb i hope you find your hot fox or panda furry lover soon
<leftyfb> <TortoiseSvn> leftyfb: dont be afraid of who you are.
<leftyfb> good job
<leftyfb> ya think?
<Flannel> leftyfb: First off, we don't go around banning/kicking people because we think they might be trouble makers.
<leftyfb> I've noticed
<Flannel> leftyfb: And that's the correct thing to do.
<leftyfb> then what is your purpose exactly?
<Flannel> leftyfb: If you don't like it, find another community.
<Flannel> leftyfb: That has ALWAYS been #ubuntu-*'s policy.
<leftyfb> where is this written?
<leftyfb> what is the purpose of the ops in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> leftyfb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<leftyfb> " If someone is abusive, warn them. If someone won't learn or gets aggressive, remove them from the chat. "
<Flannel> Yes, that is on that page.
<leftyfb> "Someone who comes back after a kick and continues misbehaving: ban"
<leftyfb> "Trolling: ban
<leftyfb> "
<Flannel> leftyfb: Right.
<leftyfb> "Personal attacks against people: ban"
<leftyfb> all of these are completely ignored
<Flannel> leftyfb: What about "I know you" and "are you [so and so]"? is any of the above?
<leftyfb> If you can't see through that completely obvious trolling, then you really have no business being an op. Seriously. That's very ignorant and downright negligent of your position and role according to your own guidelines.
<Flannel> leftyfb: What in those words is trolling?
<Flannel> leftyfb: I *agree* that he proved himself to be a trouble maker.  But that was after the fact.  What in those few words gave actual evidence?
<leftyfb> When someone asks in an IRC support channel for a linux distribution if they are a gay furry, that is 100% trolling. To think otherwise is just astounding.
<Flannel> leftyfb: I wouldn't be surprised if we had a few furries, and I know we have some gay people, in the Ubuntu community.  So I'm not sure I follow.
<leftyfb> Then you are completely oblivious to trolling. Again, you have no business being in your position.
<Flannel> leftyfb: That's why I asked if you had any previous interactions.
<leftyfb> This isn't the first time either. I report trolls violating your guidelines all the time and the majority of the time, not only is nothing done, but I'm attacked as being the problem.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Because if you and this guy had a history, I'd take a different approach when talking to him.
<leftyfb> as usual, like talking to a brick wall
<Flannel> leftyfb: This attitude *is* a problem.  You can't be so quick to condemn people.  Freenode has this thing called catalyzing.  People should be catalyzing with people to try to get them to behave before any operator stuff happens.
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<leftyfb> Flannel: what is there to discuss? Have the ops had a meeting and have decided to start enforcing their guidelines and are going to discontinue discouraging the community to report violators?
<tsimonq2> or/
<tsimonq2> grr
<Flannel> leftyfb: We always encourage reporting problems.  That said, freenode believes in catalyzing.  You should be engaging people first, because most of the time, they aren't trying to cause trouble, and are only confused/new/frustrated.  Once after engaging them do we break out the operator stuff.
<leftyfb> incorrect
<Flannel> If you're not comfortable engaging them, that's fine, we encourage you to come here and let us know, and *we* will try to catalyze.
<Flannel> Your first course of action, for most of the situations, shouldn't be to use the !ops trigger.  Which is really designed for emergencies.  In non-emergencies, you can just join here and point the problem out to us.
<Flannel> Unfortunately, we can't always have our eyes in #ubuntu.
<leftyfb> That is just plain stupid
<Flannel> So we do encourage and happily accept your help in that regard.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Which part?
<leftyfb> incorrect
<leftyfb> We ask trolls to leave. We ask them to stop. We get called names. We report them. Nothing gets done. We come here and we get told to ignore the trolls. Don't engage them. They'll go away on their own. All the while they're disrupting legitimate support.
<Flannel> leftyfb: I believe you're referring to a recent situation with one particular person.  Not "people in general".
<leftyfb> I'm referring to multiple cases over the course of months.
<leftyfb> with multiple ops
<Flannel> There will always be special cases, and we could go on forever about those, so lets stick to general concepts.
<leftyfb> the majority of the time, I get called out as being toxic and making the matters worse
<Flannel> leftyfb: I'm not aware of those multiple cases.
<leftyfb> There's ALWAYS special cases. Each and every time anyone has reported anything it's been non-productive and discouraged
<leftyfb> This is a regularly occurring problem
<Flannel> leftyfb: So what I'm going to encourage you to do is make use of the appeals process when you feel like things aren't going right.
<Flannel> That way the IRCC will have visibility and if we're back to this same place in a month, there's a record of these.
<Flannel> Like I said, I only know of that one guy recently, so I can't speak to multiple times over the course of months.
<leftyfb> What is the appeals process? And what am I appealing? ops not doing their job?
<Flannel> Yeah.
<leftyfb> Flannel: I've applied to become an op. I am in #ubuntu all day and night and can be pretty responsive at almost all hours if need be. I've received no reply or confirmation.
<Flannel> Basically you come in here to discuss the actions with a third party, and if you're not satisfied with that, you escalate to the IRCC.
<Flannel> The easiest way to do that is #ubuntu-irc-council, but there's also a mailing list for them.
<Flannel> leftyfb: but again, the first step is to come here and discuss the situation with an operator
<leftyfb> Flannel: i've been doing that for a long time now and the majority of the time nothing is done and I get reprimanded in different ways
<Flannel> leftyfb: If you're being repremanded for doing what you should be doing, the IRCC is very interested in that.  Because that absolutely shouldn't be happening.
<Flannel> leftyfb: But remember, freenode believes in catalyzing, so rarely is the "first step" of any situation going to be a kick/ban.
<Flannel> Just because someone didn't get banned doesn't mean the operators are doing nothing.
<leftyfb> You cannot "catalyze" trolls.
<leftyfb> And again, I have seen operators "warn" someone MANY times and still not doing anything
<Flannel> I generally agree, but I also know that people get in the habit of labelling everyone who sneezes the wrong direction a "troll" in 5ms.
<leftyfb> I've been managing IRC channels for over 20 years. I know the difference
<Flannel> It's easy to fall into a "everyone is a trouble maker" attitude after a while.  One has to constantly and consciously work against it.
<leftyfb> 24 years to be exact
<Flannel> In fact, that's explicitly mentioned in the Guidelines as well: "After staying in #ubuntu for a while, ops tend to get a bit trigger-happy. Don't forget that accidents do happen. Please don't put too severe punishments on accidental mishaps."
<Flannel> leftyfb: Unfortunately, we don't believe in operating based on hunches alone.  Thoughtcrime isn't a thing.  So we can only work off of actual behavior.
<Flannel> and yeah, we all have concerns about people at times.  Some of them prove to be true, others turn out wrong.  We can't just ban people immediately.
<Flannel> While that would make #ubuntu peaceful, it would also make #ubuntu useless and not welcoming.
<Flannel> It's also easy to forget that #ubuntu is full of people from all over the world, with a variety of backgrounds and value systems.  Sometimes people come off as brash, but in many cases it turns out to just be cultural or a language issue.  Text isn't the most expressive medium, especially if you're not a native speaker.
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KBqXWqwzQc/
<leftyfb> what about that?
<leftyfb> I've reported that multiple times, zero response
<leftyfb> they've been told every time to stop posting garbage in the channel
<leftyfb> what I pasted in everything every nick starting with u0_a... has ever said
<leftyfb> none of it is legitimate
<leftyfb> and it's constant
<Flannel> That's over the course of many months.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Some of those have garbage, many of them are literally just saying hi.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Are you proposing we ban u0_a* because of 20 garbage lines over the course of five months?
<leftyfb> yes, because that is ALL that has ever come from the person
<Flannel> I'm not sure it's even the same person.
<krytarik> I'm pretty sure it's not.
<Flannel> I expect it's a default client and/or some sort of class.
<Flannel> Back in the day, we'd have tons of ubuntu* nicked people, because that was default for some client.
<Flannel> but lets assume it is the same person.
<Flannel> Has anyone ever had an actual conversation with them?  I'm sure there was SOME interaction that just wasn't picked up in your grep, but I don't mean "stop that", I mean an actual "hi, you're obviously new, please don't post random junk to #ubuntu" etc etc.
<Flannel> If someone doesn't know it's not acceptable to post random things to an IRC channel, can you really fault them for doing it?
<leftyfb> 2018 May 19 04:03:40 <cfhowlett>	u0_a397, do you have an ubuntu support question?  ask it.
<Flannel> that's even worse than the "stop it", because in that case, you're assuming they're going to understand that if you're asking for a support question, that precludes random chatter.
<Flannel> AND you're not even managing to tell them to "stop it", so even if they did post a support question, the NEXT time they come in, they don't know any better.
<Flannel> And I won't even get into how unwelcoming it sounds.
<Flannel> I mean, not actually unwelcoming, but if you're trying to fix behavior, that's not the way to go about it.
<leftyfb> see what I mean
<leftyfb> we have this problem, we try to address the problem and the problem becomes us
<Flannel> and again, it's obvious looking at this that english is NOT their first language, so nuance isn't something you can count on.
<Flannel> leftyfb: I agree that I'd prefer this person to stop doing this random stuff.  We agree with that.
<Flannel> (and again, we'll assume it's the same person)
<Flannel> leftyfb: What I don't agree with is that ANYTHING has actually been done to catalyze this person into the "right" behavior.
<Flannel> leftyfb: Do you think this u0_a* person is a troll?
<leftyfb> yep .. one that doesn't speak English very well
<Flannel> ok.
<Flannel> leftyfb: seriously?
<leftyfb> no matter what language, if you're constantly joining a channel and posting garbage (it's not valid text in any language), then you are doing it on purpose. You've been told many times to stop yet you keep doing it. That is repeat abusive behavior
<Flannel> ok.
<Flannel> Alright, I'm glad I'm not misunderstanding you.
<Flannel> Becauase if you honestly believe that person is a troll, I hope you *never* *ever* have operator privledges in *any* ubuntu-related channel.
<Flannel> Well, let me back that up a little.
<Flannel> If you change your attitude, then I'd be willing to give you another chance.
<Flannel> so, with your CURRENT attitude, I hope you never, ever have operator privledges anywhere.
<Flannel> leftyfb: You need to stop being so jaded.
<Flannel> You also need to remember that FOSS is built on the core concept of "assume good faith"
<leftyfb> so let me get this straight
<Flannel> When you have ZERO information about someone, you need to give them the benefit of the doubt, because MOST people are here and participating for the right reasons.
<leftyfb> someone is posting garbage (not another language). Been asked to stop many times over the course of days/weeks. Doesn't stop. And this is ok? This should go unchecked?
<leftyfb> I am not reposting most people. Only the obvious trolls
<leftyfb> obvious to someone who knows how to spot a troll
<leftyfb> That is obviously not you
<krytarik> I would seem the 'u0_a*'s are Android user IDs btw.
<Flannel> leftyfb: When we started, I had assumed all of the things I had heard about you were just a situation of you wanted action to happen 20% sooner than it was.  And I figured maybe that caused everyone to behave 10% slower.
<Flannel> Because that evens it out.  You hear about things earlier than you ought to, so you back off a little to make things back to normal.
<Flannel> I didn't realize that you need a major attitude adjustment.
<Flannel> krytarik: Thanks for hunting that down
<leftyfb> very well then
<leftyfb> I'll keep reporting ops
<Flannel> leftyfb: and we appreciate that.
<leftyfb> you guys keep doing nothing about it
<leftyfb> got it
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (Doktor)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, qwebirc91906 said: ubottu i know and i installed, but there is no $HOME, so i need to know the equivalent
<popey_> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<popey_> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<popey_> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<popey_> grr
<popey_> @btlogin
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey_> (I am logged in as popey)
<Pici> huzzah
<popey_> anyway, younder appears be giving random "advice"
<popey_> in #ubuntu
<popey_> and again
<dax> @haveidentifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Enabled
 * dax shrugs
<dax> tonyyarusso was having trouble with it recently too
<tonyyarusso> I don't know that it was so much "trouble" as just "you periodically have to log in and I hadn't that week".
<dax> i don't periodically have to log in, but i guess that's because i have a hostmask added to my account
<dax> (@hostmask add tonyyarusso *!*@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso)
<popey_> Younder is just talking nonsense.
<popey_> Can someone search the bantracker, have they been problematic before?
<dax> @btlogin
<dax> most recent entry:
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic 2011-05-24T21:36:50 <Younder> I wand them underdog jews to take the underdog arabs and shuve the into a toilet. Doe that satisfy the racist tendencies
<Pici> that was 8 years ago...
<dax> yep!
<Pici> but still, pretty bad
<dax> account's not that old, but seems to be the right part of the world so i'd guess same person
<dax> anyway, no, nothing recent
<popey_> thanks
<genii> Got an email about #lubuntu-offtopic ops expiry, renewed just now
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (TEOSEOOOO)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-16
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (omerkaraduman)
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (naturist42)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !test is <reply> Please don't run tests here. Instead, type this to join another channel where you can run tests: /join #test
<wxl> is there a way to specify source packages for ubottu's packageinfo plugin? doesn't seem like it..
<CarlFK> wxl: you want #ubuntu
<wxl> uh, no
<CarlFK> oh - ubottu - right.
<Unit193> It's not like source packages have a version.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-18
<Pici> rebooting ubottu & friends
<tomreyn> i know this is the wrong channel for this, but the right people are not on the right channel (#ubuntu-bots), so i'll point it out here:
<tomreyn> ubottu + ubot* seem to have vanished
<Unit193> Pici: I don't think the reboot went well?
<tomreyn> the system is back, just the bots are not.
<Unit193> So I had noticed.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-19
<Pici> sorry, linode got stuck and then I got sidetracked... bots coming back now
<tomreyn> thanks!
<tomreyn> oh and maybe you could consider joinining #ubuntu-bots, pici?
<tomreyn> anyways, thanks and, ttyl.
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (ChunkzZ)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-11
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-13
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Eickmeyer said: !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<housecat> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<housecat> Eickmeyer: is "highly discouraged" something you're saying with your flavor lead hat on?
<Eickmeyer> housecat: Absolutely.
<housecat> !-kxstudio
<ubottu> kxstudio has no aliases - added by hggdh on 2019-04-17 15:20:13
<housecat> ubottu: kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<ubottu> But kxstudio already means something else!
<housecat> oh hush
<housecat> ubottu: no, kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<housecat> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<housecat> !-ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-backports has no aliases - added by dax on 2019-04-23 23:54:52 - last edited by dax on 2019-04-24 00:03:10
<housecat> Eickmeyer: do you want !backports to also trigger that when in #ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer> Hmmmm... not a bad idea.
<housecat> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<housecat> that's what you'd be losing
<Eickmeyer> Nah, they're two separate things. Let's keep that one.
<housecat> kk
<housecat> ubottu: no, ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<Eickmeyer> Good bot.
<Eickmeyer> !cookie ubottu
<Eickmeyer> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> Eickmeyer: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<housecat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Eickmeyer> Hehehe
<Eickmeyer> Outdated joke, Fedora uses dnf. :D
<housecat> i know, i couldn't think of a good replacement ;(
<Eickmeyer> It happens. :D
<el> that joke will be eternal anyway
<DJones> Just picked up a change to the location of the Ubuntu Server Doc's for  which makes the Guide link in !server 404, the new link should be https://ubuntu.com/server/docs
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DJones> Ugh, wrong button
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide:  https://ubuntu.com/server/docs- Support in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide:  https://ubuntu.com/server/docs - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DJones> Can somebody check that last one and update ubottu, I can't remember the format needed
<DJones> I picked the change up from https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-guide?fbclid=IwAR3YP7247VEmYn_07jEf2g3iCljyIf0L7qftdrLKYf5_APGbGPnWG8OGCKI
<hggdh> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hggdh> !no server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide:  https://ubuntu.com/server/docs - Support in
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> #ubuntu-server
<hggdh> DJones: done, thanks :-)
<DJones> Your welcome, just happened to see the notification on the Ubuntu facebook page & had a quick check
